# سوريا ، متابعة أخبار الحسم



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*هذا الموضوع مخصص لأخبار العمليات العسكرية والمستجدات في سوريا .*
*أرجو التوضيح بأن قسم الأخبار ليس لمحاورة الشفقة أو القسوة مع الإرهابيين ، بل لنقل الأخبار حتى لا يتم الإغلاق كالموضوع الأول .*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*هذا الخبر أنقله من صفحة إرهابية كما هو :*
*



دير الزور الحرة ... وجميع احرار سوريا الأبية
يزفون لكم نبا استشهاد العريف الحر البطل ابن درعا الحرة
وابن نوى الصمود -
المجاهد : ايمن اسماعيل الفشتكي
احد ابطال كتيبة شهداء الفرات في ديرالزور التابعة للجيش الحر بدير الزور

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل || **شبكة منقول الاخبارية | M.N.N** حمص :

سمع منذ قليل دوي إنفجارين في السلطانية مترافق مع إطلاق نار و محاولات كثيرة من الإرهابيين للعودة لحي باباعمرو ولكن الجيش لهم بالمرصاد و يصد جميع محاولاتهم كما سمع إطلاق نار في بعض أحياء المدينة .

مقتل عدد من الإرهابيين و جرح عدد أخر في المدينة و الريف و الإنفجارات تسمع حتى اللحظة في المدينة و في بعض مناطق الريف .
هدوء في بعض المناطق و لا شيء يدعو للقلق فيها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*حمص :
مقتل مؤسس ما يسمى مجلس الثورة في حمص المدعو :
خالد المبارك ( أبو هادي ) 

هذا مصير من كان برقبته دماء الأبرياء 

شبكة أخبار حمص
http://www.facebook.com/Homs.N.N
*


----------



## fouad78 (14 يونيو 2012)

*الواقع الميداني في سوريا بين الحسم العسكري وتحسين المواقع*
​ 






​


حدثان  جديدان برزا على مستوى الازمة السورية، وواحد متصل بها وبتداعياتها طرأ من  لبنان. وقد تمثل الحدث الأول، الأمني بامتياز، بتصعيد الجيش السوري في  الساعات الاخيرة الماضية لحملته العسكرية من خلال قيامه بعمليات وصفها  القادمون من مدينة حمص بالأعنف منذ سقوط بابا عمرو، وعنوانها استعادة  النظام للسيطرة الكاملة على أحياء وشوارع حمص بما فيها أحياء الخالدية وباب  السباع ومتفرعاتهما، وقد ترافق ذلك مع عمليات موضوعية في الرستن ومحيطها.  وبحسب هؤلاء، فإنّ العمليات العسكرية التي ينفذها الجيش السوري امتدت في  الساعات الاخيرة الماضية على طول الاحياء والمدن التابعة لمحافظة حمص  وريفها التي يسطر عليها المسلحون او يتواجدون فيها.

​ ويذهب  هؤلاء إلى حد الاعتبار ان حمص التي شكلت طيلة فترة الاحداث عاصمة  للانتفاضة وللمسلحين باتت قريبة من مرحلة السقوط بيد القوات النظامية  واعلانها منطقة آمنة خالية من المسلحين، خصوصا ان قوات حفظ النظام تعمل على  تطهير الاحياء والمدن بشكل كامل وغير مسبوق، وذلك في محاولة لاستعادة زمام  المبادرة بعد أن كادت أن تفقدها منذ دخول المراقبين إلى سوريا.

​ وفي  حين لم يقتصر التطور الامني على حمص وحدها بل امتد إلى اللاذقية والحفة  التي اعلن الجيش السوري الحر انسحابه منها، برز الموقف الروسي عشية زيارة  وزير الخارجية سيرغي لافروف إلى إيران، حيث سيتم البحث تحديدا وحصرا في  الازمة السورية والسبل الايلة إلى توحيد الجهود لاخراج سوريا من ازمتها،  وذلك عشية انعقاد جولة جديدة من المباحثات بين طهران ومجموعة الدول الكبرى  في موسكو، في إشارة واضحة إلى أنّ روسيا وايران تسعيان إلى صفقة مربحة من  المقدر لها في حال نجاحها ان تكون على حساب بعض الدول المعنية ليس فقط  بالملف النووي، بل بالازمة السورية ومتفرعاتها.

​ وفي  هذا السياق، تكشف مصادر دبلوماسية شرقية ان زيارة لافروف إلى طهران تأتي  تتويجا لجهود سابقة من جهة ولاتفاقات ضمنية بين دبلوماسيتي البلدين من جهة  ثانية. كما تؤكد بان واشنطن ليست بعيدة ابدا عن سياق الاتصالات مع موسكو  التي ما كانت لتعلن عن مبادرة سياسية جديدة لولا تفاهمها مع المجموعة  الدولية.

​ وتلفت  هذه المصادر إلى أنّ الامور وصلت إلى مرحلة الانتهاء من تفاهمات مبدئية  بين العواصم الكبرى على كيفية المعالجة السياسية للازمة السورية. ولا  تستبعد في هذا السياق اللجوء إلى تنازلات روسية محدودة على مستوى التعاطي  مع نظام الرئيس السوري بشار الاسد على غرار التسويق لانتخابات تشريعية  مبكرة ينتج عنها حكومة وحدة وطنية تؤسس لانتخابات رئاسية مفتوحة على  المرشحين من دون استثناءات ولا عقبات. وهذا ما يبرر الحملة العسكرية التي  يخوضها النظام لتحسين مواقعه من جهة، ولاعطاء مزيد من الاوراق التفاوضية  والضاغطة لموسكو من جهة ثانية، علماً أنّ المصادر تشير إلى أنّ النظام ما  كان ليلجأ إلى مثل هذا التصعيد الهادف إلى حسم الامور لمصلحته لولا موافقة  موسكو وطهران.

​ اما  الحدث المرتبط فجاء من لبنان عبر الموقف الرسمي القاضي بدعم الجيش  اللبناني للعمل على وقف التهريب من جهة ومنع اقامة مناطق عازلة في الشمال  او البقاع، وهذا موقف نوعي باعتباره الاول الذي يترجمه رئيس الحكومة بزيارة  لوزارة الدفاع واعطاء الغطاء الحكومي الكامل لقائد الجيش لمعالجة  الاشكاليات على الحدود اللبنانية السورية، وهذا ما كان ليحصل لولا الضوء  الاخضر الدولي والاقليمي الذي يبشر بحصر النيران داخل سوريا وعدم توسيعها،  وذلك تسهيلا لاطفائها في الوقت المناسب.​

SamTimes
​


----------



## fouad78 (14 يونيو 2012)

*تصفية أحد عناصر «القاعدة» الإرهابي «عبد الرحمن بازرباجي» في إدلب*​ 





​


طاردت وحدات الجيش مجموعة إرهابية كانت متمركزة في إحدى المداجن القريبة من  إدلب، واشتبكت معها، ما أدى لمقتل وجرح عدد من المسلحين، أخطرهم الإرهابي  "عبد الرحمن بازرباجي" من تنظيم القاعدة.

    وكانت قد حاولت بعض العصابات الإرهابية الدخول إلى مدينة ادلب لزرع  العبوات الناسفة، فتصدت لها قوات حفظ النظام وحصل اشتباك قوي قتل وجرح فيه  عدد من الإرهابيين.

    كما لاحقت وحدات الجيش مجموعات إرهابية في قرى جبل الزاوية وخاصة في قريتي  "دير سنبل وسرجة"، حيث حصل اشتباكات قتل خلالها عدد من المسلحين وأصيب  عنصري حفظ نظام إصابات طفيفة.

    وأكد مصدر عسكري لـ"شوكوماكو" أن سيارة انتحارية كانت قد حاولت اقتحام  نقطة عسكرية الكائنة في مديرية الموارد المائية على طريق ادلب حارم، وكانت  تحمل 700 كغ من المتفجرات مخبأة تحت صناديق الخضار. فتنبه لها عناصر الجيش  فقاموا بتفجيرها قبل وصولها.

    وأكد المصدر "أن عصابة إرهابية كانت ترافق السيارة، وأطلقوا الرصاص على حاجز الجيش، ما أدى لاشتباك عنيف قتل فيه أكثر من 10 مسلحين.

شوكو ماكو​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*القبض على عناصر ما يسمى كتيبة شهداء الفرات الارهابية 
ومقتل قائدهم المدعو صالح
يعني القضاء على كتيبة كاملة للجيش الكر بالأمس*


----------



## Anelka (14 يونيو 2012)

*مقتل 35 شخصاً برصاص قوات الأمن فى تظاهرات بحمص
*





*
دمشق (أ.ش.أ)
*
*أفادت لجان التنسيق السورية اليوم الخميس، بمقتل 35 شخصا إثر استخدام قوات الأمن السورية للرصاص الحى فى تفريق التظاهرات بمحافظتى حمص ودرعا.

وقال اللجان "إن القوات الأمنية النظامية استخدمت المدفعية وراجمات الصواريخ فى القصف على درعا المحطة وكفر شمس ونصيب واللجاة بمحافظة درعا، بالإضافة إلى أحياء عدة بمدينة حمص، مشيرة إلى سقوط جرحى بقصف شديد استهدف دير سنبل بإدلب ودوما بريف دمشق".

وكان انفجاران قويان هزا ريف دمشق صباح اليوم، الأول قرب فرع لأمن الدولة بضاحية السيدة زينب، والثانى بمنطقة الباردة جنوب البويضة بالقرب من المستودعات العسكرية، كما اقتحمت قوات الأمن حى الحجر الأسود بالعاصمة دمشق.


*



*اليوم السابع*
http://www.youm7.com/NewsSection.asp?SecID=88


----------



## fouad78 (14 يونيو 2012)

أخي Anelka كل اللي انت حاطه مردود عليه
اتفضل عزيزي اطرح ما عندك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212258​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*



أفادت لجان التنسيق

أنقر للتوسيع...

بقية الخبر في سلة المهملات .
عندما ينقل لك الأنطاكي الأخبار فأتحدى من ينكرها من الطرفين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*انظروا إلى ملامح هذه الفورة ، هل هذه أشكال الحرية ؟؟ هل سيحكم سوريا الحضارة هؤلاء الهمج قطاع الطرق ؟؟ انظروا ما أبشعهم وما أحلى جيشنا :*




*وأيضاً :*
*



*
*ويتحدثون باسم الإسلام هؤلاء التكفيريون ، وأول من يتبرأ منهم هم المسلمون في دمشق وحلب والمناطق المتحضرة :*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار حمص :*
*استمرار الحصار الخانق و الضربات المركزه و الساحقه على عصابات كلاب الناتو من قبل حماة الديار في ما تبقى من احياء الحميديه و الخالديه و الورشه و بستان الديوان .
تم تفكيك العديد من العبوات الناسفه في المناطق التي تم تحريرها و خاصة في حي الخالديه .
الدعاء لحماة الديار بالنصر على هده الكلاب الشارده 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*فرانس 24 : أحد أعضاء هيئة كبار العلماء السعودية يفتي بتحريم الجهاد في سوريا دون إذن السلطات .*

*وبحسب توب نيوز : قرار ملكي بمنع التبرعات السعودية لسوريا وفتاوي بتحريم الجهاد في سوريا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2012)

*الخبر كما ورد في صفحة إرهابية :






درعا - وادي حيط : استشهاد ستة شباب منشقين من أبطال الجيش الحر في المنطقة و و صلنا من أسماء الأبطال كل من : 

الشهيد البطل طلال بركات فتاوى... من بلدة حيط 
الشهيد البطل محمد الزعبي ...من بلدة عدوان 
الشيهد البطل عبدو التوبه.... من مدينة نوى 
الشهيد البطل حامد....عسكري منشق من الرقة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار حمص :**
*


> * تم اليوم الانتهاء من تمشيط منطقة الضبية و السلطانيه و جوبر بعد محاوله  فاشله على مدى يومين من قبل عصابات كلاب الاخوان التي تسللت من القصير عبر  البساتين الى تلك المنطقه من اجل السيطره على السلطانيه و منها الدخول مره  اخرى الى حي بابا عمرو و لكن حماة الديار كانت لهم بالمرصاد و تم قتل و جرح  عدد كبير جدا منهم .
> 
> نقول لكلاب الاخوان ان ايامكم في حمص اصبحت معدوده .*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*"القبس": تحرك حكومي كويتي لمنع مقاتلين من الذهاب إلى سورية..

 قالت صحيفة "القبس" الكويتية  إن جهوداً حكوميةً تُبذَل في محاولةٍ لمنع "مقاتلين" من الذهاب للقتال في سورية.

 وأوضحت الصحيفة في عددها الصادر اليوم إن "وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية تنسق مع وزارة الداخلية لمراقبة من تم تأهيلهم بعدما عانوا من الفكر المتطرف خشية من ذهابهم للقتال في سورية".

 ونقلت الصحيفة عن مصدر مسؤول في وزارة الأوقاف قوله إن الوزارة ستعمل على  استدعاء بعض الأطباء النفسيين لتفعيل تأهيل من تمت معالجتهم مسبقاً ودمجهم  مع المجتمع وإبعادهم عن أي خطر.

 وأشار المصدر إلى أن الوزارة شددت  على ضرورة مراقبة أي منشورات توضع في المساجد من دون مراجعتها ومن دون إذن  مسبق، تجنبا لأي منشور يحث الشباب على أمور تعرِّض حياتهم للخطر.

 وبين المصدر أن وزارة الأوقاف ستعمم على مساجد البلاد خطبة تحث على عدم  الاندفاع وراء أي كان، وان الجهاد له مفاهيم وأسس في الإسلام لا بد من  التقيد بها وعدم الذهاب تحت هذا المسمى بلا أي فتوى تذكر، فضلا عن أسس  التبرع وعدم تجاوز قوانين التبرعات، لكي لا تُوضع في المحظور.

  ويذكر ان الصحيفة ذاتها كانت قد أكدت الأحد الماضي أن عشرات الكويتيين قد  دخلوا إلى سورية عبر الحدود التركية بقصد "الجهاد" إلى جانب ما يسمى "الجيش  الحر".. موضحةً أنَّ هؤلاء يتسلمون قبل دخولهم أسلحةً و"هويَّاتٍ سورية".*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

* نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية ، من الواضح أنه تم توجيه قذيفة لتجمع من المسلحين ، وذلك خلال عمليات التطهير والانتصارات الجارية في حمص :*


> *
> **حمص الشهيد البطل عيس جورية استشهد اثر سقوط قذيفة هاون عليه وهو يدافع عن الاهالي بجورة الشياح 14 6 2012
> حمص الزعفراني الشيهد لبطل المنشق النقيب اسامة علاوي  استشهد اثر سقوط قذيفة هاون عليه وهو يدافع عن الاهالي في جورة الشياح 14 6  2012
> الشهيد البطل المجاهد عمرو فاروق نور الدين14-6-2012 من ثوار باب السباع استشهد في حي جورة الشياح وهو يدافع ويجاهد*


----------



## SamirAzar (15 يونيو 2012)

لسوء الحظ الغرب "المسيحي" يدعم الإرهابيين.


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*صورة بألف صورة ، هذا ما تحدث عنه ناصر قنديل بقوله "مرحلة إغلاق صنابير الإرهاب" ، إيقاف الدعم المادي السعودي للإرهابيين في سوريا ، سيكون ذلك مقابل دور سعودي صديق لسوريا بينما سيتم طرد قطر كالكلاب ، مثلما سحقهم طنطاوي بالأمس بقرارات بتر ذراع قطر في مصر (الإخوان) :




*​


----------



## SamirAzar (15 يونيو 2012)

أشكر الأخ الإنطاكي لأنه خفف من لهجة التهجم والدعوة إلى القتل دون رحمة. الله يوفقك.


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*حمص عاجل :
- وفد المراقبين الدوليين يطلبون من السلطات السورية نقل مقر إقامتهم في حمص إلى فندق حمص الكبير
- ضبط سيارة متجهة من الحصن لتلكلخ مليئة بمختلف أنواع السلاح والقذائف الصاروخية
- اشتباكات عنيفة في منطقة تلكلخ في ريف حمص إثر عدة محاولات تسلل من الطرف اللبناني إلى سوريا*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*قناة العالم أوردت خبرا منذ قليل بأن الاسد يمهل المسلحيين في كافة أنحاء سورية ٢٤ ساعة لرمي سلاحهم*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*أقرت وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية اليوم أن فرنسا ستزود العصابات المسلحة في سوريا بوسائل اتصال لمساعدتهم في تحقيق نوع من التفوق على" القوات النظامية السورية".*

*أحباء الصهيونية معهم ، ومع ذلك من هزيمتهم لا مفر .*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*ساعة الصفر أعلنها الجيش العربي السوري :

 مقتل الارهابيين :
 1- محمد ابو خضر
 في الحفة

 1- شادي قاروط
 2- منصور عرابي 
 3- ناصر خالد الثلجة
 4- وائل خالد الثلجة 
 في مدينة حمص 

 1- والفراري فرهاد عبد العزيز مراد
 في الحسكة

 والارهابيين 
 1- محمد عبد اللطيف الشايب
 2- عبد العزيز شيخ سعد الدين درويش
 3- محمد عبد اللطيف الشايب
 4-عبد المعطي حسن عبد القادر 
  5- محمد محنبل
 في حلب

 1- عبد الفتاح مصطفى حلاق
 في ادلب


*​


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*حماه : اشتباك بين قوات حفظ النظام والجماعات المسلحة أدى إلى مقتل الارهابي عمر بيطار*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*1- محمد محمبك ، عندان *
* 2- عبد الله خديجة *

* اعملولن باااااااااااااااااي بااااااااي .. لان راحوا ع جهنم وما عاد في رجعة يا حلوووين ^__^*​


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*فطايس من حمص :

 1-بسيم درويش ما يسمى (ناشط اعلامي للجزيرة وغيرها )
 2-شادي ابو خالد
 3-الفراري عبد العظيم سيف الدين
 4- ناصر خالدالثلجة
 5-وائل خالد الثلجة
 6- شادي قاروط
 7- منصور عرابي 

 الله محيي الجيش*​


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*ارسل كل من الارهابيين إلى جهنم وبئس المصير 
 1- -عبد العزيز شيخ سعد الدين درويش/ حلب - عندان / 
 2- محمد عبد اللطيف الشايب / حلب - السحارة /
 3- عبد المعطي حسن عبد القادر  / حلب - حي الأعظمية / 
 4- محمد محنبل / حلب - حي الأعظمية / 
 5- عبد الفتاح مصطفى حلاق / ادلب - سرمين /*​


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*مقتل الإرهابي محمد أدهم أبو خضر الملقّب بالأشقر في مدينة الحفة

 الله محيي الجيش*​


----------



## استفانوس (15 يونيو 2012)

*بدأ ت عملية التطهير واستئصال الجرثومة الخبيثة من سوريا *


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2012)

*نظرة  عامة نقلاً عن شبكة أخبار حمص :

 قرار الحسم الذي تكلمنا عنه منذ عشرة أيام ها نحن نحصد نتائجه في حمص والحفة وريف حلب وريف دمشق ومناطق أخرى ...

     و شاهدنا معا النصر الذي وعدناكم به في تلك المناطق وما زال الحسم  جاري والنصر ينتقل من منطقة لإخرى تباعا بفضل حكمة القيادة وعزيمة جيشنا  الباسل وخبرة المخابرات وذكاء الأمن حفظهم الله أجمعين ...

     ولا يظن أحدكم بأن النصر قد تأخر عبثا فلقد أقتضت الحكمة أن ننتظره سنة وأربع  شهور ونشتاقه أكثر ونتمناه كي لا ننساه أبدا ولكي نشعر بقيمته وننتقل به  لزمن عنوانه النصر وقوامه و لأسباب أخرى عظيمة ومفادها أن يكون نصرا عظيما  ..

     نعيش بعده زمن بعنوان النصر و بطعم النصر نعيش في بلد خالي من الإرهاب ..

     سيدي الرئيس أنت نصرنا المظفر وندعو الله أن يطيل بعمرك كي يطول زمن انتصارنا كي نجده أكثر ولا نفقده ...

     دعواتكم لحماة الديار الذين يسطرون في هذا الوقت بطولات لنا ويسجلون  انتصارنا على جبين التاريخ كي يبقى ذكرى أبدية ومرجع لنا نتمسك به في  المستقبل ....
*


----------



## fouad78 (16 يونيو 2012)

> *ولا يظن أحدكم  بأن النصر قد تأخر عبثا فلقد أقتضت الحكمة أن ننتظره سنة وأربع  شهور*



الأسد لم يكن يستطيع أن يتصرف من نفسه، كان في انتظار الضوء الأخضر من روسيا وأخيراً حصل عليه
هم أيضاً صعدوا إرهابهم ومجازرهم
الأيام الجاية حاسمة
الله ينصر الجيش يا رب


----------



## fouad78 (16 يونيو 2012)

*مقتل 5 إرهابيين ليبيين أثناء محاولتهم استهداف الجيش بصاروخ «محلي الصنع» في ادلب*​ 






​


أقدمت عصابة مسلحة اليوم في ادلب على محاولة استهداف نقطة عسكرية تقع في  وادي الضيف بمعرة النعمان، بإطلاق صاروخ «محلي الصنع» تجاه النقطة، بغية  إلحاق الأضرار المادية واستهداف وحدات الجيش المتمركزة فيها.

وأكد موفد شوكوماكو أن الصاروخ انفجر بعد إطلاقه، ما أسفر عن مقتل عدد  كبير من الإرهابيين، أبرزهم الإرهابي الخطير مهند عيد الحسين، كما وردت  أنباء لـ «شوكوماكو»، نقلا عن مصدر أمني، تفيد بمقتل 5 إرهابيين يحملون  الجنسية الليبية؛ وعقب الانفجار اشتباكات بين وحدات الجيش ومجموعات إرهابية  في المنطقة.

كما انفجرت عبوة ناسفة زرعها مسلحون بالقرب من فندق الكارلتون بمدينة إدلب، ما أدى لإصابة عنصر وأضرار جسيمة بسيارة حفظ النظام.

​ وقامت الجهات المختصة بتفكيك عبوتين ناسفتين لاسلكيتين  الصنع بوزن 50 كغ، زرعها مسلحون بالقرب من جامع الرحمن في حي مساكن  المعلمين في مدينة إدلب، وأيضاً انفجر لغم أرضي خلف المشفى الوطني بمنطقة  جسر الشغور ما أدى إصابة 4 عناصر من وحدات الجيش بشظايا.

​ وقال مراسلنا، أن وحدات الجيش تصدت لهجوم إرهابي مسلح على حاجز جسر أريحا أصيب على أثره عنصرين ووقعت بعض الخسائر بصفوف المسلحين.

​ كما تمكنت الجهات المختصة من إحباط محاولة تسلل من الحدود  التركية قامت بها مجموعات إرهابية عند وادي المصري التابع لخربة الجوز  واشتبكت معهم، وأسفر الاشتباك عن إصابة عدد كبير من المسلحين فيما لاذ  الباقين بالفرار.

​ إلى ذلك اختطف اليوم الملازم أول " طارق أوسن" أثناء انتقاله من منزله في مرج الزاوية إلى لجانودية بريف جسر الشغور.

​ شوكو ماكو​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يونيو 2012)

يُثبت
برجاء تدعيم الاخبار بروابط من مواقع اخباريه


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يونيو 2012)

*شكراً جزيلاً أخي مينا على التثبيت
وكرد للجميل ستكون الأخبار أكثر توثيقاً بالمصادر
وصدقاً لم أطرح في هذا الموضوع حرفاً واحداً يمكن تكذيبه من الطرفين لأن ما أنقله أتأكد منه لدى الجهتين
في سوريا هناك صفحات إخبارية على الفيس لها ارتباطاتها عالية المستوى سواء أمنياً أو مع المسلحين إذا كانت صفحات داعمة للإرهاب ، وهذه الصفحات عالية المصداقية خاصة عند تقاطع أخبار لطرفين*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يونيو 2012)

*وعدت يتوثيق أكبر ، بالفيديو مقتل الإرهابي عبد العزيز الأنصاري أهم قادة كتيبة الأنصار الإرهابية في حمص :*
[YOUTUBE]zO07tEr3p9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يونيو 2012)

*الارهابي الخائن يوسف الجنيدي - أبو كرم - الملقب بمغامر الفاروق
قتل بالأمس بنيران قواتنا الباسلة في القصير*
*صورته :*


----------



## fouad78 (16 يونيو 2012)

*اشتباكات في تلكلخ والرستن.. ومحاولة عودة المسلحين الى بابا عمرو باءت بالفشل*​ 





​

تمكنت قوات حفظ النظام اليوم في ريف حمص من ضبط سيارة كانت متجهة من الحصن  إلى تلكلخ وبداخلها كمية كبيرة من مختلف أنواع الأسلحة والقذائف  الصاروخية، في حين تدور اشتباكات عنيفة في منطقة تلكلخ إثر عدة محاولات  تسلل من الطرف اللبناني إلى الأراضي السورية.

وفي السياق ذاته تشهد أحياء حمص القديمة اشتباكات عنيفة بعد أن أصبحت هذه  الأحياء المعقل الوحيد للمسلحين، في حين حاول إرهابيون أمس التسلل من  السلطانية وكفرعايا بهدف إعادة السيطرة على حي بابا عمر، إلا أن وحدات حفظ  النظام تصدت لهم وتمكنت من دحرهم.

من جانب آخر استشهد أمس الضابط النقيب ثائر الحافي إثر استداف أحد حواجز  حفظ النظام في الرستن، وذلك بعد اشتباكات عنيفة أسفرت عن مقتل حوالي 20  مسلح بينهم ثمانية من أخطر الإرهابيين المطلوبين.

أتى ذلك بعد مهاجمة حوالي 400 مسلح لحواجز في محيط الرستن، أسفرت عن  استشهاد ثلاثة عناصر، كما تمكنت وحدات الجيش من تصفية الإرهابي المدعو  «أحمد بحبوح» وهو رائد فار من الجيش العربي السوري وقائد ما يسمى بالمكتب  العسكري في مدينة اللرستن.

وفي سياق منفصل نشب حريق كبير اليوم على طريق حمص - دمشق عند محطة الترانزيت، لم يتم معرفة أسبابه حتى الآن.

إلى ذلك طلب أعضاء وفد المراقبين الدوليين وأعضاء مؤتمر المصالحة من  السلطات السورية، نقل مقر إقامتهم من فندق السفير في حي الإنشاءات إلى فندق  حمص الكبير في حي عكرمة، وذلك بعد تعرضهم قبل أيام لعدة قذائف هاون وهجمات  إرهابية.

شوكو ماكو​


----------



## fouad78 (16 يونيو 2012)

*إحباط محاولات تسلل بالجملة إلى سوريا.. وانفجار دراجة مفخخة قرب فوج الإطفاء بإدلب*​ 





​

احبطت وحدات حرس الحدود محاولة محاولة إرهابيين التسلل من تركيا الى سوريا  موقع قرية الزوف "الفوز" التباعة لجسر الشغور، وتصدت لها ما أدى لمقتل وجرح  عدد من المسلحين وفرار الباقين دون وقوع خسائر بصفوف الجيش السوري.

    وقامت مجموعات ارهابية باعداد كبيرة بمهاجمة حاجز وحدات الجيش بقرية "حيش"  وتصدت لها عناصر الحاجز فقتلت وجرحت عدد من المسلحين دون وقوع خسائر بصفوف  الجيش.

    كما تصدت وحدات الجيش لمجوعة ارهابية حاولت قطع الطريق بين ادلب وحارم عند  مديرية الموارد المائية صباح اليوم، وحصل اشتباك عنيف ادى لمقتل عدد وجرح  عدد من المسلحين وفتح الطريق من جديد.

    وكانت أريحا قد شهدت هجوم مسلح عنيف جداً على حواجز التل وكفرنجد وحاجز  الفنار ومدخل اريحا، ولم تتوفر اية معلومات عن أية اصابات حتى الآن.  في  حين عثر على جثة مجهولة الهوية قرب اريحا صاحبها مصاب بطلق ناري بالراس.

    وكانت قد انفجرت دراجة نارية مفخخة جانب فوج اطفاء ادلب اثناء مرور احدى  الدوريات دون اصابات، فيما قامت عصابة ارهابية عند مفرق الشيخ يوسف على  طريق ادلب حارم باطلاق الرصاص على عائلة من آل الخالد، واختطفت احد افرادها  "حسن الخالد" واصيب احمد الخالد وابنه بطلقات نارية ونقلوا الى المستشفى  الوطني بادلب.

    فيما اقدمت عصابة اخرى على اختطاف مدنيين من قرية كفرية اثناء تواجدهما في  احدى المداجن القريبة منها. واقدمت مجموعة ارهابية على حرق سيارة هوندا  عائدة لاحد المواطنين في جسر الشغور.

    كما اقدمت عصابة أخرى على سلب سيارة سائحة خاصة نوع كيا ريو عائدة لمدير السياحة بادلب.

    من جهتهم انقسم المراقبون الى ثلاثة اقسام، الاول ذهب الى حلب، والثاني  تجول بادلب، وذهب عدد منهم لاستلام السيارتين اللتان تعرضتا لكمين مسلح قرب  جسر الشغور.

شوكو ماكو​


----------



## fouad78 (16 يونيو 2012)

*الأزمة السورية تثير صداما بين الملك السعودي ورجال الدين*​ 





​


العلاقة  بين النظام السعودي ورجال الدين في حالة غليان. الصدام بينهما ليس جديداً.  بدأ منذ فترة بالتفاعل، مع سلسلة الإقالات التي نفذها الملك عبد الله بحق  أحد مستشاري الديوان الملكي ورئيس المطاوعين وغيرهم. لكنه اليوم يأخذ منحى  أكثر خطورة وحساسية، فاقمه تحول الأزمة السورية إلى عنصر مركزي في الصراع  بين الطرفين. اللافت في الأمر أن الجهتين تقفان على المسافة ذاتها من  الصراع، حيث العدو واحد، لكنه في الوقت ذاته سبب تفجير الوضع. في التفاصيل:  دعا عدد من رجال الدين، الذين يتمتعون بوجاهة ونفوذ واسعين، إلى الجهاد من  أجل سوريا ملتمسين التبرعات بشكل غير رسمي، في المقابل ثارت حفيظة الملك  عبد الله الذي، وإن كان منخرطاً في الصراع ضد الخصم نفسه، اعتبر أن الدعوات  غير الرسمية إلى التدخل تتجاوز الحدود المتاحة لاستقلالية رجال الدين،  التي تمت قوننتها في مرسوم أصدره في العام 2010. في الواقع، يعود سبب تخوف  النظام السعودي من الحملات الأخيرة لرجال الدين، رغم توغله إلى حدّ بعيد في  استنهاض القوى الدولية للتدخل في سوريا، من تجاوز هؤلاء للحدود، الأمر  الذي بات يهدّد شرعية العائلة الحاكمة والأمن السعودي. وفي هذا الصدد يفنّد  الباحث فريدريك ويهري في تقرير نشره معهد “كارنيغي” جوانب هذه العلاقة بين  السلطة الملكية والسلطة الدينية، فضلاً عن خلفيات تأزمها وتداعيات هذا  التأزم.

​ وكانت  الصحافة العربية والأجنبية تناولت خبر استدعاء الملك عبد الله لعشرين  شيخاً سلفياً بارزاً إلى الرياض، لإبلاغهم قرار منع التماس التبرّعات  للمواطنين السوريين، في وقت أعلن عدد من هؤلاء من على منصات التواصل  الاجتماعي الخاصة بهم (“تويتر” بشكل أساسي) تجاوبهم مع طلب السلطات.

​ ووفقاً  للتقرير، تأتي هذه التحركات في مرحلة بالغة الحساسية تطبع العلاقات بين  النظام ورجال الدين، حيث يحتدم الصراع بين الملك ورجال الدين المتشددين  الذين يقفون في وجه الجهود الإصلاحية للنظام.

​ وفي  إطار الحديث عن النشاط السياسي المتنامي لرجال الدين، يعتبر ويهري أن خطاب  هؤلاء، المتعاطفين مع الأزمة السورية، ينسجم إلى حدّ بعيد مع السياسة  السعودية الرسمية إزاء سوريا، وهو ما يساعد في إسباغ الشرعية الدينية على  هذه السياسة. إذ يعمد هؤلاء إلى شيطنة نظام الأسد والعلويين عبر تصريحاتهم  على “تويتر” و”فايسبوك”، وينادون بتدخل خليجي أكبر بما فيه زيادة تسليح  المعارضة. ولكن ما سبق لا يشفع لهم لدى النظام. لقد ذهبوا بعيداً وتمادوا  في الانحراف عن الخط الرسمي، فلم تعد تكفيهم الخطابات بل وصلوا إلى حدّ  المطالبة المتشددة بالجهاد وتقديم المساعدة الإنسانية لإنقاذ السوريين، في  دعوات تتجاهل الخطاب الرسمي. أما الخط الأحمر، فقد تجاوزته إحدى المجموعات  وتسمى “لجنة العلماء لدعم سوريا” حين أعلنت عن تشكلها عبر “فايسبوك”  ووضعت أرقاما لحسابات مصرفية ليستخدمها المانحون المحتملون، كما نظمت حملة  لجمع التبرعات في مسجد البواردي في الرياض. ويتولى رئاسة هذه المجموعة  سبعة رجال دين من غير المؤيدين للنظام والمعروفين بدعواتهم السابقة للقتال  في العراق، ومن بينهم سليمان العمر عبد الرحمن صلاح محمود وعبد العزيز بن  مرزوق الطريفي.

​ أما  سبب غضب النظام فيعود إلى أن الدعوات غير الرسمية إلى التدخل تخالف مرسوم  العام 2010 الذي حصر مهمة إصدار الفتاوى بهيئة كبار العلماء المجازة رسمياً.

​ *النظام الملكي يرسم الخط الأحمر*

هكذا،  بعد يومين من تشكلها، يتابع تقرير “كارنيغي”، أعلنت “لجنة العلماء لدعم  سوريا” على “فايسبوك” أنها توقفت عن قبول الهبات، وأن السلطات أوقفت حملة  جمع التبرعات، كما نشر بعض المشايخ التابعين للجنة إعلاناً مشابهاً على  حساباتهم في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي. الشيخ ناصر العمر أعلن أنه لم يعد  يستقبل الهبات نتيجة لـ”تدخل ملكي”، في وقت أقر عبد العزيز الطريفي بـ”وقف  الهبات حتى إشعار آخر”. وتتسع اللائحة لتضم الشيخ محمد العريفي، الذي يحظى  بشهرة واسعة وبأكبر عدد من المتتبعين على “تويتر” في المملكة، حيث قال إنه  أجبر على “توقيع تعهد بالكف عن جمع التبرعات”. كما كشف الشيخ حسن حامد أن  جهاز المباحث زاره لهدف يتعلّق بهذا الموضوع. ونشر الشيخ سلمان العودة  تعليقات على “تويتر” انتقد فيها قرار المنع انتقاداً واضحاً، واعتبر أن  التبرّعات لسوريا لا تعتمد على قناة محدّدة، وأن الملتزمين إرسال الأموال  سيجدون وسيلة أخرى لفعل ذلك”.

​ من  جهتها، اعتبرت صحيفة “الجزيرة” السعودية أن رجال الدين يستخدمون وجاهتهم  لالتماس الأموال من مناصريهم لأهداف غير واضحة. وحذرت، في هذا الإطار، من  أن “التاريخ سيعيد نفسه”، موضحة نقاط التشابه بين التجربة السعودية في  البوسنة وأفغانستان والعراق. هناك، شكلت التبرعات باباً لتجنيد شبان  سعوديين للانخراط في الصراع وانتهى بهم المطاف في يد “القاعدة” الذي شنّ  هجمات على المملكة في وقت لاحق.

​ وفي  هذا الإطار، يُشار إلى تأييد عدد من الصحف، المستقلة والموالية للنظام،  لقرار المنع إما للوقوف دون وصول الأموال إلى الجهات الجهادية المتشددة  وإما لضرورة التأكيد على احترام “القنوات الرسمية” التي ينبغي أن تكون  المنفذ الوحيد للمواقف السعودية من سوريا

.​ وفي  وقت أشادت مصادر تابعة لوزارة الداخلية على “تويتر” بـ”اندفاع الشيوخ لعمل  الخير”، ذهب النظام إلى التشدد في قراره أكثر، حيث أصدر مرسوماً عن هيئة  كبار العلماء يمنع بوضوح الدعوات للجهاد في سوريا من خارج القنوات الرسمية

.​ *سلطة رجال الدين تكبر؟*

يعود  التقرير ليؤكد أن “المخاوف من رجال الدين قد تكون في محلّها”، لكن ما يظهر  أن هناك مسائل أكبر تدخل على الخط في هذه القضية. فهذه الأخيرة جزءٌ من  صراع أشمل بين الملك عبد الله المناصر للإصلاح، وبين علماء الدين  المتشدّدين الذين يعارضون جهوده. أما الجدير ذكره هو أن الشخصيات الدينية  المناهضة للإصلاح تستخدم مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي أكثر فأكثر، بهدف  الالتفاف على القرارات الحكومية المانعة للفتاوى. وينظر النظام إلى تحرك  رجال الدين الأخير على انه محاولة للتهرب من سلطة الملك عبر جذب الانتباه  إلى قضية تحرك مشاعر السعوديين.​
ShamTimes
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

كانو يجمعونها عشان المتضررين الملك رفض تجميعها عشوائي من غير سلطةالحكومه عشان ماتروح الى اماكن اخرى المساله ابسط بكثير 
من الخلاف. والملك معاه حق


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يونيو 2012)

*عودي إلى الصورة التي تثبت أنه تم استدعاء الشيوخ إلى المسؤولين وإحباط عملية التبرعات تماماً .*
*يا أختي السعودية سيكون لها دور صديق بعد انتصار سوريا ، ولذلك هي من بدأت بتجفيف مستنقعات ومنابع الإرهاب .*
*أما قطر فإلى سلة المهملات .*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يونيو 2012)

*مقتل الإرهابي وليد أحمد العايش الملقب بـ " ياسر " الذراع الأيمن لزعيم تنظيم " جبهة النصرة " – تنظيم القاعدة
مصادر تلفزيون الدنيا : الإرهابي المقتول العايش كان قد أشرف على تفخيخ جميع السيارات التي تم تفجيرها في دمشق
*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يونيو 2012)

*بيان وزارة الخارجية و المغتربين السورية :

الخارجية السورية أخذت علما بذلك وأكدت للجنرال مود تفهمها للقرارات التي يتخذها وخاصة تلك المتعلقة بالحفاظ على أمن المراقبين وتنفيذ مهامهم بالشكل المطلوب

الخارجية والمغتربين لقيادة بعثة المراقبين : المجموعات الإرهابية قامت منذ التوقيع على خطة عنان بتصعيد عملياتها الإجرامية واستهدافها في كثير من الأحيان لمراقبي الأمم المتحدة وتهديد حياتهم

الخارجية والمغتر**بين : هذه المجموعات المسلحة تقوم بتجاهل خطة عنان والتفاهم الأولي الذي تم توقيعه بين الأمم المتحدة والحكومة السورية

الخارجية والمغتربين : هذا التجاهل يتم بمساعدة أطراف عربية ودولية ما زالت تقدم للإرهابيين أنواعا متطورة من الأسلحة وأجهزة الاتصال لارتكاب جرائمهم وتحديهم للأمم المتحدة وخطتها

وزارة الخارجية والمغتربين في سورية تعيد تأكيد احترامها لخطة عنان ولوقف العنف وحرصها المطلق على أمن وحياة مراقبي الأمم المتحدة*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يونيو 2012)

*ريف دمشق - دوما : داهمت الجهات المختصة بناء على معلومات من الأهالي وتحريات ومتابعة عددا من أوكار المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة في دوما وأطرافها.

وذكر مصدر رسمي بالمحافظة لمندوب (سانا) أن الاشتباكات اسفرت عن مقتل ثلاثة إرهابيين وإصابة عدد كبير منهم واعتقال آخرين .

وأشار المصدر إلى أن الجهات المختصة اعتقلت أيضا أحد الإرهابيين خلال قيامه بشراء الذخيرة .*

*سانا = وكالة الأنباء السورية الرسمية .*


----------



## SamirAzar (16 يونيو 2012)

للأسف المسلمون الذين يدعمهم أوباما وساركوزي والآن خليفته هولاند يظنون أنهم سيتحررون بهذه الثورة العبثية في سوريا.

الكل يكذب على الكل.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 يونيو 2012)

*هذا اللي اتكلم عنه ان طلب منهم عدم جمعها ماهم مخولين من الاساس والحكومه ماهي مقصره مع المتضررين اذا ارادت المساعده 
بس مو ملاحظ انك مكبر دور قطر؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

*كتبت لك بالأمس رداً مطولاً عن قطر ، ولكن حدثت مشكلة خلال إرسال الرد .
سأحاول ذكر بعض النقاط باختصار .
قطر اعتقدت أنها بقليل من التآمر والتخطيط ستحكم الوطن العربي ، وضعت الخطط ، قناة الجزيرة وحصدها للجماهير ، (أثبت ويكيليكس أنها مدعومة من الاستخبارات الأميركية التي أشرفت على وضاح خنفر مدير الجزيرة السابق خلال 8 سنوات) .

وحصلت على كأس العالم مقابل دور هذه القناة ، وستكون صفعة مزدوجة لها إذا ما قرروا لاحقاً سحب تنظيم الكأس منها بعد أن استنزفوها في التعمير .

حاولت قطر لعب دورها في مصر وسوريا والعراق وهي أهم محاور الوطن العربي ، في مصر من خلال وصول الإخوان ، ولاحظي أن أخبار الجزيرة دعاية للإخوان بينما ذلك سيفقد دور السعودية الريادي لذلك أخبار العربية ضد الإخوان .
ولدي صورة سربها صحفي من السفارة السعودية في مصر بضرورة التحرك ضد وصول الإخوان ، وفعلاً كان حل المجلس ضربة قاسمة لظهر قطر ومشروعها .
وفي سوريا المجلس الوطني ، وفي العراق حاولت شراء الكتل النيابية برصد 10 مليار دولار وفقاً للتسريبات العراقية .
هل تذكرين كيف غادر أمير قطر موريتانيا مطروداً ؟
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

*
خبر عاجل : شوكوماكو 
مقتل 20 مسلح واعتقال عدد آخر بحمص واشتباكات عنيفة في محيط الرستن أدت لاصابة عنصري حفظ النظام

*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

*مقتل الإرهابيين :
- عامر محمد الشيخ ابراهيم 
- خليل درويش في مدينة الحفة
 ويقوم الجيش بحملة مداهمات في كل من الجنكيل وبابنا*
​


----------



## Eva Maria (17 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *كتبت لك بالأمس رداً مطولاً عن قطر ، ولكن حدثت مشكلة خلال إرسال الرد .
> سأحاول ذكر بعض النقاط باختصار .
> قطر اعتقدت أنها بقليل من التآمر والتخطيط ستحكم الوطن العربي ، وضعت الخطط ، قناة الجزيرة وحصدها للجماهير ، (أثبت ويكيليكس أنها مدعومة من الاستخبارات الأميركية التي أشرفت على وضاح خنفر مدير الجزيرة السابق خلال 8 سنوات) .
> 
> ...


*ما هي مصلحة الولايات المتحدة في وصول الاخوان الى السلطة في مصر ؟ *


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

*مراسل الميادين في حمص : 
 حمص القديمة مليئة بالعبوات الناسفة والألغام وحوالي 800 شخص محاصر بداخل هذه الأحياء*​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

> *ما هي مصلحة الولايات المتحدة في وصول الاخوان الى السلطة في مصر ؟ *


*حالياً بالذات وبعد اقتراب النصر السوري أميركا متخوفة لأول مرة من وصول الإخوان في مصر .
ولكن هناك اتفاقيات بين الطرفين سابقاً ، بحكم البلاد كما تشاء أميركا ، ومزيد من الحشد في وجه إيران من أجل حرب كبيرة ستكون بين أعداء إسرائيل فيما بين بعضهم .
ولكن اليوم أميركا متخوفة من بقاء النظام السوري وبالتالي حدوث انشقاقات ضمن الإخوان في مصر بشأن اتفاقية السلام ، ولهذا حالياً أميركا متخوفة .
ولكني بالأساس تحدثت عن الاتفاق القطري الإخواني ، وليس الأميركي الإخواني .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

*مقتل الإرهابي أحمد خضر النهار قائد ما يسمى كتيبة المعتصم بالله بنيران قواتنا الباسلة .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار عكرمة // حمص : 

 إشتباكات في بعض مناطق المدينة و دوي الإنفجارات يسمع منذ الصباح و عدد  قتلى الإرهابيين يتزايد مع إستمرار العملية الأمنية و التي إقتربت  نهايتها   
 عكرمة و جوارها هدوء و لا اي شيء يدعو للقلق مع حركة جيدة في بعض الشوارع .

 شبكة أخبار عكرمة*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

*قتل الإرهابي عبد القادر لولو في مدينة الرستن أثناء هجوم على حاجز لحفظ النظام .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

*تحية لجنودنا البواسل المتوجهين لدك حصون الإرهاب ، لاحظوا استخدام السيارات المزودة بالقواذف والرشاشات (أسلوب حرب العصابات الذي يتدرب عليه الجيش السوري في السنوات الأخيرة جعلته غير قابل للهزيمة ، فهذه الطريقة استخدمها الفييتناميون في هزيمة الجيش الأميركي) .**
www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P7gQwLpr5g

*[YOUTUBE]*8P7gQwLpr5g*[/YOUTUBE]
* 

*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

*تقرير رائع عن الترسانة العسكرية السورية ، ولكنه يرجع للعام الماضي ، ويقول أنه لا قوة بحرية حقيقية في سوريا ، ولكن حديثاً روسيا زودت سوريا بـ 100 صاروخ ياخونت أقوى مضاد بحري في العالم ، وقادر على نسف حتى حاملة الطائرات الأميركية .
*[YOUTUBE]*24tj44Y1r74*[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24tj44Y1r74
* 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

*تأكيداً للخبر الذي أوردته :



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

*القضاء على الارهابي احمد الحمود ابو عدي قائد كتيبة الفتح بدير الزور ، وعلى معاونه **الارهابي محمود الجلود** :



**معاونه :



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يونيو 2012)

*شيعت من مشافي تشرين وحلب ودير الزور وزاهي أزرق العسكرية اليوم إلى  مثاويهم الأخيرة جثامين 20 شهيداً من الجيش وقوات حفظ النظام استهدفتهم  المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة أثناء تأديتهم واجبهم الوطني في دمشق وريفها  وحمص واللاذقية وحلب ودير الزور وإدلب. 

 والشهداء هم:  

 الملازم أول شادي عقل رمضان من طرطوس.  
 المساعد أول ماجد جميل زكور من درعا. 
 المساعد أول أمجد غالب صقر من ريف دمشق. 
 المساعد طارق عبد اللطيف الصالح من طرطوس. 
 الرقيب أول ميكائيل غازي المحمد من حماة. 
 الرقيب أول فريد جلال محمود من الحسكة. 
 الرقيب أول أحمد عبد الحميد نيال من حلب. 
 الرقيب أول وسيم هاني حربا من اللاذقية. 
 الرقيب عمران أحمد جورية من حماة. 
 الرقيب محمد رياض عدنان حديد من دمشق. 
 الرقيب وسيم احمد حمدان من حماة. 
 المجند ابراهيم محمد ديب ابراهيم من حلب. 
 المجند رامي محمد الحريري من درعا. 
 المجند عبد الهادي صبحي الخطيب من دمشق. 
 الشرطي بشار مالك ابراهيم من اللاذقية. 
 الشرطي حسن سمير سلهب من اللاذقية. 
 الشرطي مجد عزيز علي من اللاذقية. 
 الشرطي باسل عماد الأسعد من اللاذقية. 
 الشرطي محمود بكر من حمص. 
 الشرطي محسن الخليل من حمص. 

 الرحمة لأرواح شهداء سوريا*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*نقلاً عن شبكة أخبار حمص :




			منقول من صفحات الفوار : 

"هادي العبدالله : طلبنا من المراقبين الدوليين فقط المساعدة بإدخال جراحين لمعالجة الجرحى ذوو الإصابات الخطرة فما كان جوابهم ؟؟؟؟؟

قالو وبالحرف الواحد : لانستطيع تقديم أي شئ لكم والقصف لن يتوقف عليكم إلا أن تسلمو أسلحتكم وتسلمو المطلوبين للنظام ......."
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مفكرين في مين رح يرحمون و يحميلون همجيتون ...
البوط العسكري بانتظاركم 

الله محي الجيش ...الله محيي الجيش
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*جريمة بشعة ضد عناصر حفظ النظام في دوما تلاها انتقام جبار من قواتنا الباسلة في تلك المنطقة :
فيديو الجريمة القذرة : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5vR0xEm7i4&feature=share
خبر الانتقام والنصر : دمشق – خاص – سيرياستيبس:

تمكنت الأمن السوري بالتعاون مع الجهات المختصة من تصفية نحو 70 ارهابيا في دوما يوم أمس السبت الى جانب جرح وقتل نحو 400 ارهابي بعد مداهمة أوكارهم في المدينة

كما تمكنت الجهات المختصة من اعتقال المئات من الارهابيين في اليومين الماضيين بعد مداهمة أوكارهم في عدد من المناطق في ريف دمشق
*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

من هو المجرم الذي أرسل رجال الثورة السورية إلى محرقة قدسيا ؟
كتبت سعاد مراد - دمشق //عربي برس

وكالات الانباء الثورية التي تديرها مجموعة من الصحافيين الذين يضحون بأنفسهم لأجل الثورة والحرية والديمقراطية في سورية غافلون عن سؤال يجب طرحه : من هو الغبي الذي يرسل مئات من مقاتلي الثورة الشجعان إلى محرقة إسمها قدسيا؟

تلك المنطقة القريبة جدا من المعسكرات الرئيسية للفرق العسكرية الأكثر وحشية في الجيش السوري والتي تطوق معسكراتها قدسيا من كل الجهات ، كيف يعتقد قائد عسكري ثوري أنها مكان يمكن إحتلاله بمئات العناصر فقط؟؟

هذه منطقة استراتيجية لو تنحنح النظام لخرج من المعسكرات التي تطوقها اكثر من ثلاثين الفا من قوات النخبة في الجيش السوري النظامي فمن يتحمل مسؤولية المحرقة التي ستقع في الايام القادمة؟

الأنباء الواردة من قدسية من أكثر من مراسل لنا في المنطقة تؤكد بأن كل المنافذ التي يمكن للمسلحين التابعين للجيش الحر الدخول والخرج منها إلى قدسيا قد اقفلها الجيش بشكل تام

كما إن المعسكرات التي تشرف على المنطقة من جهاتها الأربع وأهمها من منطقتي اعالي دمر وقدسيا الجديدة والديماس وتشهد كثافة لا تتصورها مخيلة للعناصر النظامية التابعة للفرقة الرابعة التي تقع اهم معكسراتها في تخوم قدسيا.

القرار الرسمي جرى إبلاغه إلى اعيان المنطقة الذين توسطوا مع السلطة لتأمين خروج آمن للمسلحين الذي وجدوا انفسهم في مصيدة وفي فخ لا في معركة هجومية ، فعمدوا إلى إتخاذ المدنيين دروعا لمنع الجيش من مقاتلتهم .

الوضع الآن في قدسيا هو التالي:

الجيش السوري في نخبة النخبة فيه تحيط بها وتقفلها على من فيها

القرار النهائي الرسمي هو : إما يخرج المسلحون اسرى ورافعين ايديهم مستسلمين وإلا لن يخرج منهم حي مطلقا

المدنيين بدأوا بالخروج حيث إستطاعوا بعد أن طلب منهم الجيش النظامي ذلك

عناصر الجيش الحر تتلوى من الخديعة التي أوقعتهم بها قيادتهم وكثيرون منهم سيسلمون انفسهم قبل طلوع الصبح

من يرفض سيواجه محرقة فمن يتحمل المسؤولية يا اسياد المعارضة المسلحة وهل من يحاسبكم على جرائمكم ضد شباب الثورة المتحمس
[/B]


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*مراسل الخبر برس: الجيش العربي السوري يدخل ديرالزور لتطهيرها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*صحيفة الوطن : مقتل مئات الإرهابيين على أبواب دمشق خلال الأسابيع الماضية ، سيطرة شبه كاملة للجيش على مدينة حمص ومداهمات في حماة .*

*ملاحظة : الجيش لم يدخل بعد جميع معاقل المسلحين في حمص وبقي القليل منها ولكنها محاصرة والاشتباكات تدور منذ أيام .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*على ذمة شبكة أخبار حمص :*
*بعد عملية التمشيط التي قام بها الجيش العربي السوري في بلدة قدسيا في ريف دمشق والتي استمرت ثلاث ايام اعتقال اكثر من اربعين مسلحا فيها اكثرهم من بابا عمرو والخالدية .

*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حمص H.N.N
*

*بشائر النصر اقتربت ..

بعد ليلة ظلماء .. خبر يثلج الصدور
أكثر من مئة جيفة حصيلة قتلى مرتزقة عصابات رياض الاتعس في قدسيا خلال 72 ساعة الماضية
قوات حفظ النظام لن تفاوض ... اما تسليم الارهابيين مع سلاحهم كامل واما اخراجهم جثث هامدة

الله محيي الجيش

ملاحظة : هؤلاء البلهاء أرسلوا حوالي 100 مسلح إلى منطقة فيها مراكز وثكنات للجيش السوري بحوالي 30000 جندي من خيرة الفرق ، لا أدري أي غباء يحركهم ، لأن هؤلاء الإرهابيين لم يصلوا إلا إلى حتفهم وأعداد قتلاهم كبيرة جداً بحكم دخول هذه المعركة المحسومة .
*


----------



## fouad78 (18 يونيو 2012)

*وثيقة فرنسية: مجلس اسطنبول ذراع عسكري لـCIA.. وبعض شخصياته مرتبط بالماسونية*

*وثيقة فرنسية: مجلس اسطنبول ذراع عسكري لـCIA.. وبعض شخصياته مرتبط بالماسونية*​ 






​ 


التقرير الذي ننشر وثيقة منه اليوم يتعلق بمؤتمر مؤسسة (بيلدربرغ)  العالمية، وهذا التقرير الذي أعدته مجموعة من الناشطين الفرنسيين من أنصار  ما يسمى هنا اللوبي الكاثوليكي صاحب النفوذ القوي في فرنسا يتحدث عن  التراجع الفرنسي في العالم والذي يمكن رؤيته جليا بتراجع حضور فرنسا في  نادي (بيلربرغ) أهم ناد اقتصادي وسياسي وأمني وعسكري،  فأعطى وصفا سياسيا  وأمنيا لمجلس اسطنبول، وتحدث عن وجود تركي كبير ومهم ووجود إسرائيل كما انه  تحدث عن حضور غريب للناطقة باسم مجلس اسطنبول (بسمة قضماني) وربط حضورها  بحضور مسؤولين كبيرين في أجهزة الأمن الأمريكية. وإذا كانت بعض المواقع  العربية تحدثت بطريقة عابرة عن حضور بسمة قضماني في مؤتمر (بيلدربرغ) فإن  بعض الوسط السوري المعارض تكلم عن حضورها في رسائل الكترونية منتقدة، وقد  اطلعنا على بعض الرسائل التي وزعت بين بعض الناشطين في هذا المجال، غير  أننا هنا ننفرد بنشر بعض من مضمون تقرير اللوبي الكاثوليكي الفرنسي كونه  صادرا عن أصحاب خبرة وباع في العلاقات الغربية وفي العسكر والأمن والسياسة  في فرنسا والغرب عموما وكون غالبية الذي عملوا على إعداده لديهم اطلاع جيد  في دوائر اللوبي الكنسي المقربة من القرار في بلاد الفرنسيس.

     حظي اجتماع نادي (بلدربرغ) الماسوني والذي يعتبر نادي حكام العالم أو  الشركات والأشخاص الأكثر نفوذا في العالم حظي هذا العام  بحضور غريب لممثل  عن سورية هي (بسمة قضماني) الناطق الرسمي باسم مجلس اسطنبول، وكان حضور  قضماني الغير مفهوم ممثلا لسوريا إلى جانب حضور ممثلين عن تركيا لأول مرة  وممثل عن روسيا أيضا لأول مرة. 

     تقرير فرنسي أعدته  مقربة من اللوبي الكاثوليكي في فرنسا قال أنه عقد بين  31 أيار الماضي و2 حزيران الحالي اجتماع  لنادي (بيلدربرغ) تحت حراسة أمنية  وعسكرية مشددة في فندق Westfields Marriott Washington Dulles على بعد 40  كلم من البيت الأبيض، حيث عقدت هذه المجموعة الماسونية اجتماعين في السابق  حسب المصادر التي أضافت أن الناطق باسم مجلس اسطنبول بسمة قضماني حضرت  الاجتماع إلى جانب الإسرائيلي (ايتامار رابينوفيتش) أستاذ الاقتصاد في  جامعة نيويورك و(آريل ليفيت) أستاذ في مؤسسة (كارنيغي للسلام الدولي). 

     من بين الحضور أيضا كان الروسي (غاري كاسباروف)  بطل العالم السابق  للشطرنج ورئيس حركة (الجبهة المدنية الموحدة) المعارض للرئيس الروسي  فلاديمير بوتين. كما وحضر الى جانب قضماني حسب المصادر الكاثوليكية  الفرنسية (توماس دانيلون) مستشار أوباما للأمن القومي و( كيث آلكسندر)  المدير الأول لـ(وكالة الأمن الوطني) جهاز المخابرات الأمريكي الأساس. 

     الحضور التركي كان مميزا أيضا حسب مصادر اللوبي الكاثوليكي الفرنسي حيث  حضر (أنيس بربرأوغلو) رئيس تحرير صحيفة (حريت) و(علي بربكان) نائب أردوغان  للشؤون الاقتصادية والمالية و(مصطفى كوك) رئيس مجموعة كوك التركية كما حضر  (فوأد كيمان) أستاذ العلاقات الدولية في جامعة (سابانسي) وحضر أيضا (سربيل  تيموراي) مدير عام شركة (فودافون تركيا). 

     ووصف التقرير مجلس اسطنبول بالذراع العسكرية لوكالة الاستخبارات  الأمريكية، مضيفا: ويسجل الحضور الرمزي الكبير لبسمة قضماني الناطق الرسمي  باسم مجلس اسطنبول، المنظمة الأساس في المعارضة السورية وهي ذراع عسكري  لأجهزة المخابرات الأمريكية يضاف إليه وجود (توماس دونيلون) مستشار أوباما  للأمن القومي و(كيث ألكسندر) رئيس جهاز المخابرات الأمريكية).. 


     تعريف حول مجموعة بيلدربرغ: 

     مجموعة بيلدربرغ ، هو مؤتمر سنوي غير رسمي يحضره قرابة 130 من المدعوين،  معظمهم من أكبر رجالات السياسة والأعمال والبنوك نفوذاً في العالم. ويتم  الحديث في المؤتمر خلف جدار من السرية الشديدة حول العديد من المواضيع  العالمية والاقتصادية والعسكرية والسياسية. وقد تأسست المجموعة عام 1954  بمبادرة من عدد من أثرياء العالم ومن أصحاب النفوذ والسلطة. ويعود اسم  المجموعة إلى فندق بلدربيغ في قرية أوستيربيك بهولندا حيث عقد فيه أول  اجتماع للمجموعة عام 1954. ويمثل الأوروبيون ثلثي أعضاء المجموعة والبقية  من الولايات المتحدة. 

     وتعقد اجتماعات المجموعة بشكل سنوي في أوروبا، ومرة كل أربع سنوات في  الولايات المتحدة أو في كندا. حيث يتم حجز فندق الاجتماع كاملاً ويضرب حوله  نطاق كامل من السرية وتمنع وسائل الإعلام من الاقتراب، ولا يتم تقديم  بيانات للصحافة حول الاجتماعات. كما أن على أعضاء المجموعة أن يقوموا بأداء  قسم السرية. 

     ويمنع حضور أي شخصية عربية أو إسلامية إلي هذا الاجتماع لكون الحديث في  هذا الاجتماع يتمحور حولهم خصوصا وكيفية السيطرة عليهم وإخضاعهم وقد صور  الناشط الأمريكي (أليكس جونز) اجتماعهم في العام 2009 وأنتج فيلما وثائقيا  عن النادي مؤكدا ان هيلاري كلينتون حضرت في اجتماع عام 2009. 

 شوكو ماكو
​


----------



## fouad78 (18 يونيو 2012)

*الحولة.. الفاشية الاعتيادية*

*الحولة.. الفاشية الاعتيادية    *







​ 


                 أثناء التنقل في مدينة الحولة في ريف مدينة حمص استفسرنا ووثقنا مؤشرات  شاهدة لأكثر من عشرة شهود عيان لمجزرة الحولة في 25/5/2012 التي قام بها  فصيل من الوهابيين من منطقة الرستن الذين تجاوز عددهم الـ 700 شخص.

      سيطر المقاتلون على المدينة وبدؤوا بتطهيرها من كل العائلات الموالية بما  فيهم الشيوخ والنساء والأطفال، محاولين بذلك تقديم الضحايا امام الامم  المتحدة والرأي العام العالمي على انهم ضحايا قتلوا يد الجيش السوري بهدف  التسريع لتمرير قرار أممي ضد سورية.‏

      اليوم الوهابيون يفتحون النار عمليا على كل شيء وبالحرف الواحد وقبل نحو  الساعة من الآن بالقرب منا تعرض فريق مراقبي الأمم المتحدة لإطلاق نار من  قبل سيارتي جيب، عند اقترابهم من حاجز عسكري في تلدو ونحن كنا شهود عيان  على ذلك، كما تعرضنا لرشقات من مدفع رشاش على الرغم من انه كان واضحا اننا  مجموعة بسيطة من الصحفيين مؤلفة من مدنيين عزل.‏

      بعد ذلك على بعد 100-200 م من وجودنا قصفوا عربة جنود bmp  لتبديل دوريات الحراسة احدهم مصاب بالرأس من قبل قناص وكأنه لم يصدق حينها  انه على قيد الحياة بأعجوبة، للأسف نحو الساعة العاشرة صباحا اربعة من  زملائه على الحاجز لم يكتب لهم الحظ بالنجاة من القناصين، وبهذا كانت بداية  هذا اليوم.‏


      مجموعة التقصي والشهادات الموثقة من قبلنا من شهود عيان اتاحت لنا وفي هذا  اليوم اعلان بعض الارهابيين الذين نفذوا هذه الجريمة البشعة بحق  الانسانية:‏
      1- رضوان فرحان سعيد.‏
      2- مشهور مسعود «ارهابي معروف».‏
      3 - محي الدين محمود شهاب - محي الدين جربان.‏
      4- مجموعة ارهابيين من عشيرة العكش.‏
      5- عبد الرزاق طلاس.‏
      6- يحيى اليوسف.‏
      7- سعيد فايز طلحا العكش.‏
      8- نضال بكور.‏
      9- إرهابيون من عشيرة الحلياك والملقبون بالحسن.‏
      10- أكرم الصالح.‏
      11- هثيم الحلاق.‏


إليكم اللقاء الذي تم مع شهودنا الاوائل الذين كشفوا لنا ملابسات وتفاصيل هذه الجريمة الانسانية:‏
       مارات موسين: ماذا حدث في قريتكم بتاريخ 25/5/2012 من خلال ما رأيتموه بأعينكم؟‏
      مواطنة من تلدو: أنا مواطنة محلية جذوري هنا، في يوم الجمعة اليوم الاول  للأحداث قاموا بمهاجمة حواجز الجيش الموجودة في اطراف المدينة بقذائف  الهاون، رد الجيش فأصيب رامي الهاون بقدمه فقام المسلحون بنقله الى مشفاهم  المتنقل وهو الآن حي يرزق واسمه سعيد فايز طلحة العكش، ويعيش عندنا في تلدو  وعائلته المعروفون باسم الطلحة.‏

      قبل يومين من الهجوم الذي وقع في 25 أيار قام المسلحون بترهيبنا بأن ساعة  الصفر قد اقتربت، دائماً كانوا يتحدثون عن القيام بفوضى عارمة، لكن لم  أتوقع بأن ما سيحدث، وقبل ذلك كانوا دائما يطلقون النار على الحواجز  العسكرية في كل يوم جمعة بعد الصلاة.‏

      قاموا بإطلاق النار لأكثر من ساعتين، بعد ذلك خيم السكون، بعضهم كان يحمل  كاميرات لتصوير كل ما يحدث، كما كان بحوزتهم اجهزة اتصال راديوية وكنا  نسمعهم ونحن في بيوتنا.‏

      في يوم الجمعة وبعد صلاة الجمعة نحو الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر كان الحاجز  العسكري قد تعرض لإطلاق النار ورد الجيش بالمقابل، كانت المجموعة الثانية  من المسلحين بقيادة نضال بكور مع مجموعة اخرى قد توحدوا لضرب الجاحز  العسكري الثاني المتموضع في الاعلى، كانوا من عشيرة الحلياك والمعروفة بلقب  أبو الحسن وخططوا لاحتلال الموقع العسكري العلوي والسفلي الموجودين في  القرية للسيطرة من الاعلى وللتحكم بسهولة بالموقع السفلي، قام نضال بكور  بالاتصال بأحدهم وطلب منه ارسال مقاتلين غرباء، وقد قام بهذا الاتصال في  الوقت الذي بدأت فيه هذه الجريمة، عندما هاجم المسلحون الحاجز وقتل منهم  نحو 25 شخصا.‏

مارات موسين: من أين علمت عدد المسلحين الذين قتلوا؟‏
      عندما قدم مراقبو الأمم المتحدة قام المسلحون بجمع جثامين وقدموها  لمراقبين على أنهم مدنيون عزل مسالمون قتلهم الجيش، أنا شخصياً سمعت أحد  المراقبين يقول إن هؤلاء مدنيون مسالمون وجدوا في منازلهم.‏

      في الساعة 15.30 احتلوا الحاجز الاعلى وذبحوا احد الجنود من حنجرته ورموا  به من الطابق الثالث، قبل مقتله قال لهم انا من كفر بطنا«ريف دمشق» فأجابوه  لماذا الآن تذكرت أنك من هناك.‏

      أسروا جنديين أحدهما اسمه عبدالله من اصل بدوي من الشوايا من دير الزور  وقاموا بحرقه حياً. أنا لم أره شخصيا كيف حرقوه لكن الجميع من حولنا صرخوا  بأنهم يحرقون جنديا، كان ذلك نحو الساعة 18، ولا أعلم ماذا حدث للجندي  الاخر، لكن احد المسلحين يدعى ابراهيم الصالح قال لو لم نقتله، لكنا قدمناه  انه شخص انشق لمصلحتنا.‏

      احتلوا موقع الحاجز ومقر الضابطة العدلية بسرعة، ومقابل المقر كانت مواقع  بيوت العائلات ا لتي قتلت ومكان مقتل كافة الاطفال، قتلوا كافة اطفال عشيرة  السيد ثلاث عائلات وعشرون طفلاً، كما قتلوا عائلات عشيرة عبد الرزاق 10  أشخاص، لقد تم قتل هؤلاء لأنهم موالون للنظام، من عشيرة السيد قتلوا عائلة  اخ عبدالله المشلب الشخص الثالث في مجلس الشعب السوري عندما تم تعيينه في  مجلس الشعب في 24/5/2012 فقاموا في اليوم التالي بقتل عائلة اخيه المؤلفة  من اخيه وزوجته وثلاثة أطفال.‏

      في الساعة 17.00 ظهر زعيم كتيبة الفاروق  عبد الرزاق طلاس وأتى معه من  مدينة الرستن نحو 250 مقاتلا ومعهم مجموعتان من منطقة عقرب بقيادة يحيى  اليوسف من قرية كفر لاها، أثناء الهجوم على الحاجز العسكري ارسل نضال بكور  احد المسلحين ليقف امام الجامع وليطلق عدة طلقات RPG والهاون باتجاه الجيش وذلك لاستفزازه لقصف الجامع كمصدر للنيران، رد الجيش بنيران BRDM  وأصاب الجامع وبعد أن سيطروا على الحاجز استحوذوا على جثث قتلاهم وجثث  المدنيين الذين قتلوهم وجمعوهم في الجامع اذ نقلوا الجثث في سيارات بيك آب  كيا.‏

      نحو الساعة 20.00 من 25/5/2012 جثامين القتلى جميعها في فناء الجامع، في  اليوم التالي عند الساعة 11.00 صباحا وصل مراقبو الامم المتحدة، قام الجيش  بإجلاء السكان من بعض البيوت والواقعة بالقرب من الحاجز العسكري الى مكان  آمن، وأثناء اطلاق النار كان قادة المسلحين يصرخون بصوت عال على المقاتلين  للحفاظ على تكثيف اطلاق النار اثناء المحادثات الهاتفية مع الجزيرة.‏

      وقف إطلاق النار في الليل، وفي اليوم التالي السبت سمعت حديثا عبر الهاتف  الراديوي أحدهم يقول انه يجب ان يرتدي بعض المسلحين لباس الجيش السوري عند  مجيء المراقبين «لإظهارهم على أنهم منشقون الى صفوف المنتفضين»، والجزء  الآخر عليهم ارتداء ألبسة مدنية، بعد ذلك أتوا الى الجامع، وقد أحرقوا  الحقل وبعض البيوت لاتهام الجيش انه هو من قام بالقصف.‏

      شاهد المراقبون عن بعد فقط، وكانوا محاطين من قبل مسلحين يرتدون لباس  الجيش وآخرين يرتدون اللباس المدني، كان هناك الكثير من الناس الذين راقبوا  هذا الوضع، غير انه لم يكن هناك اي شخص من أقرباء العائلات الموالية  للنظام والذين قتلهم المسلحون، وصاح الجميع انهم يريدون إسقاط النظام من  بينهم كان أقرباء المسلحين.‏

      جاء المسلحون الى بيوتنا وقالوا «اخرجوا من بيوتكم، وغادروا، لأن المدينة  تحولت الى جبهة حرب»، نحن لم نغادر، ولكن غادر الكثير من الناس، وبعد وصول  المراقبين قادهم المسلحون الى البيوت الفارغة ثم الى اماكن السكان النازحين  وقالوا للمراقبين أنهم لاجئون.‏

مارات موسين: كيف ينظر إخوتك وأهلك إلى هذه الأحداث؟‏
أبي قد مات، لدي أمي وإخوة وأخوات، كلنا نتمسك بنفس وجهة النظر.‏

مارات موسين: هل يوجد في قريتكم أناس تشاطركم نفس وجهة النظر؟‏
      نعم، الأغلبية تشاطرني نفس الرأي لكنهم يخافون من الموت من انتقام  المسلحين، سبق وقام البعض بالمشاركة في مسيرات مؤيدة للسلطة وكتبوا شعارات  مؤيدة على جدران القرية «يسقط الجيش الحر..» حيث بدأت هناك هذه الأحداث  فقام المسلحون بالانتقام من كل الذين كتبوا هكذا شعارات.‏

مارات موسين: كيف هي العلاقات مع القرى المجاورة ولماذا هاجمهم المسلحون؟‏
      لم يتسببوا لنا بأي أذى أبداً، ولم نكن على خلاف معهم، وكنا نقيم معهم  علاقات جيدة، بل على العكس كان المسلحون من الجيش السوري الحر هم من  يهاجمونهم باستمرار لأنهم ينتمون الى جماعات دينية اخرى، حتى انه كان احد  الارهابيين يدعى هيثم الحلاق قام باختطاف عدة اشخاص من قرية مجاورة وطلب  مقابل تحريرهم فدية تصل الى عدة ملايين ليرات سورية، وهناك مسلح آخر يلقب  أبو ياسين اختطف بعض العاملين لدى المؤسسة العامة للكهرباء لانهم ينتمون  الى مجموعة دينية اخرى، فقام هيثم بقتل احد المخطوفين وحقن الاخر بحقنة من  المازوت، اذ يمكنكم العثور عليه في احد مشافي حمص.‏

      نعم هؤلاء المسلحون بالأساس وفي وقت السلم يعملون بالتهريب، اذ يمر بالقرب  من قريتنا انبوب نقل المازوت، وكانوا دائما يضعون مضخاتهم على انبوب  النفط، والجميع في القرية يعلم ذلك، هؤلاء الناس ببساطة هم رجال عصابات،  نادرا ما تجد بينهم من وصل دراسيا الى الصف الثامن، فهم يخطفون كل من ينتمي  الى ديانة اخرى كذلك اولئك الذين لديهم اموال.‏

      كان في قريتنا امرأة من لبنان، كانت تعيش هنا مع اطفالها الثلاثة وتعمل  كعاملة في تنظيف قسم الشرطة، قاموا بخطفها واغتصابها ثم شنقوها ورموها في  الحقل وقامت الكلاب بنهش جسدها، لقد كان مشهدا رهيباً ومحزناً لقد كانت  عارية تماماً.‏

      هؤلاء الأشخاص لا يمكن تسميتهم بالمسلمين أو العرب، إنهم وحوش، في وقت ما  سيطروا على المؤسسات الحكومية في القرية من مدارس ومشاف وعيادات ومؤسسات  إدارية، لقد حرقوا كل شيء ومنعوا الأطفال من الذهاب إلى المدرسة.‏

      هناك اربعة اشخاص من عشيرة عبّارة وواحد من عشيرة اليوسف الذي كان مصاباً  بمرض الأيدز ولم يعد على قيد الحياة، قاموا باغتصاب إمرأة من عشيرة نايلا  وأصابوها بهذا المرض، ولديها طفل عمره ثلاثة أشهر، بعد الاغتصاب كانت ترضعه  ومات الطفل.‏
      هناك حادثة في بداية الأحداث، عندما هاجموا المشافي لسرقة الدم واستخدامه  في المظاهرات، وسكبها على وجوه اشخاص زعم أنهم قتلوا أو جرحوا لافتعال  سيناريوهات لقناتي الجزيرة والعربية، نحن شعب نريد عودة الأمن والاستقرار  لقرانا وبيوتنا، لانريد التدخل الخارجي، نريد السلام.


  شوكو ماكو​


----------



## fouad78 (18 يونيو 2012)

*خاص جهينة نيوز: ما تبقى على الأرض من عصابات أقل بكثير مما كان.. الحسم القاد*

*خاص جهينة نيوز: ما تبقى على الأرض من عصابات أقل بكثير مما كان.. الحسم القادم قادم*​ 





​


ما إن سحبت جامعة الدول العربية مراقبيها الذين كانوا موضوعيين  بعملهم، ولكنهم كانوا غطاء لتسليح وإعادة نشر العصابات الإرهابية، بعد أن  خلقوا الفراغ الأمني للعصابات، وقد قامت العصابات المسلحة بالسيطرة على  الكثير من المناطق في تلك الأيام، وما بين بعثة المراقبين العرب والمراقبين  الأمميين تمّ تطهير قسم كبير من المناطق وبالتحديد المدن (حمص وإدلب)، ولم  يبق سوى بضعة أحياء ومناطق ريفية، والآن لم يتم سحب المراقبين بل تمّ  تجميد عملهم، بسبب تزايد العنف، وعلى القيادة السورية تأمين الظروف  المناسبة لعملهم و(خصوصاً كونهم أقروا بوجود طرف ثالث على الأرض السورية)،  وعلى الحكومة السورية تطهير الأرض من هذا الطرف حتى تضمن سير عمل خطة كوفي  عنان، تلك الخطة التي سقفها السيادة السورية.

أيام دموية..!
ظهرت خلال الأيام الأخيرة أسلحة متطورة، وأكثر من ذلك قامت الاستخبارات  الأمريكية عبر وكلائها بابتزاز عملائهم على الأرض وتم تحريك خلايا نائمة  أصلاً لم يتم تجنيدها للعمل العسكري، فالمشكلة الأمريكية أن أي وقف لإطلاق  النار يعني انتصار سورية، ومهمة كوفي عنان بحدّ ذاتها كانت هزيمة للأمريكي  قبل بها مرغماً، ومما حدث خلال الأيام الماضية نستنتج أن هذه المهمة لن  يمررها الأمريكي إلا مرغماً لأن مصلحته إطالة عمر الأزمة، وأصبح السؤال هل  آن الأوان لإتمام الحسم العسكري ضد العصابات الصهيوهابية والإرهابية..؟.

فهذا التصعيد على الأرض سبقته مناورات عسكرية أمريكية شاركت فيها ممالك  وإمارات النفط على الحدود الجنوبية، وتصعيد في شمال لبنان،  وتخللها مناورات الأناضول في تركيا، وبالتالي الأمريكي حين حرك العصابات  المسلحة تصرف كتصرفه في 5 أيار حين احتلت عصابات حزب الحريري بيروت بقصد  ضرب سلاح إشارة المقاومة وسبقتهم واشنطن بتحريك أسطولها إلى المتوسط، فدخل  حلفاء المقاومة وأمام أعين القوات الأمريكية وخلال أربع ساعات طهروا بيروت،  ربما الوضع في بعض المناطق أكثر تعقيداً ولكن أصبح من الضروري الحسم، بل  وأكثر من ذلك وجب إتمام الحسم ووجب وضع نهاية لفكرة معارض (موالي) فلم يبقَ  على الأرض سوى مواطن مقابل عميل ومرتزق.

الفرنسي يتنبأ..؟
رغم أن الانتخابات الفرنسية قامت بتأديب ساركوزي ولكن لم تغيّر شيئاً  بالسياسة الفرنسية، وأعلن عن سيره في الالتزامات الفرنسية تجاه سورية  وبالتالي السير بمظلة واشنطن، ووزير خارجيته أعرب عن قلقه (ليس من تصاعد  عنف العصابات الإجرامية) بل من تطهير ما تبقى من أحياء موبوءة في حمص،  والدبلوماسي الفرنسي طبعاً قرأ خلال عام الرد السوري على كل تحرك أمريكي،  ويعلم تماماً أن التصعيد الأمريكي سيقابل بتصعيد، بل يجب أن يقابل بحسم  شامل، وأصبح واجباً علينا أن نؤكد للدبلوماسي الفرنسي أن توقعه صحيح والحسم  القادم قادم.

لإنجاح مهمة كوفي عنان
الأمريكي يدرك جيداً أن مهمة كوفي عنان هي طريق إلزامي للحل، ويدرك  تماماً أن بديلها هو الحرب ولهذا الأمر وافق عليها في مجلس الأمن، ولكن حين  يوافق على المهمة ويعرقلها من جانب آخر، وأكثر من ذلك أن يصل الأمر إلى  تسليح المرتزقة والعصابات بصواريخ كوبرا، فهذا يفسّر حاجة الأمريكي  والصهيوني لإطالة أمد الأزمة قد المستطاع، وكما كسرت هيبة البوارج  الأمريكية على سواحل بيروت في السابع من أيار وجب كسر هيبة المناورات  الأمريكية في الأردن وتركيا، فكان الحسم، إذ إن الأمريكي لا عهد ولا أمان  له، وأصبح مطلوباً على الأقل لمواجهة الحرب النفسية التي تشنّ ضد الشعب  السوري والعربي عموماً كسر الهيبة الأمريكية، بل وآن الأوان لتعقد جلسات  مجلس الأمن ليس على وقع المذابح والمجازر بل على وقع الحسم العسكري ضد  عصابات صهيوهابية مجرمة، وما تبقى على الأرض أقل بكثير بكثير مما كان.

للحديث تتمة..
مازالت الماكينة الإعلامية المتصهينة تحاول اللعب على وتر تغيّر الموقف  الروسي منذ بدء الأزمة في سورية، ونبيل العربي قد بشّر بتغيّر الموقف  الروسي عشرات المرات، ولكن الآن لم يعد واجبنا أن نثبت بأن الموقف الروسي  ثابت، بل يجب أن يفهم الوصوليون، وكتابي تقارير الأمس معارضة اليوم، أن  الأمريكي أعجز عن حمايتهم، وأعجز عن الانتصار وكما هزم في الجزائر والصومال  وقرغيزيا وأوكرانيا والعراق ونيجيريا وأمريكا اللاتينية وغيرها سيهزم  مجدداً، فقد آن أوان الحسم مهما كانت الكلفة، ولأننا لا نريد العودة للخلف  ولا العودة لأيام قانون الطوارئ، وجب تنفيذ الحسم كي لا نجد أنفسنا مرغمين  على إعادة قانون الطوارئ، بل وأكثر من ذلك وجب توجيه رسالة قوية للغرب عبر  تفعيل عمل الجيش الشعبي، والحسم القادم قادم.
جهينة نيوز
​


----------



## fouad78 (18 يونيو 2012)

*الفاتيكان: مسلحون يمنعون 800 مسيحي ومسلم من مغادرة حمص ويحتلون كنيسة*

*الفاتيكان: مسلحون يمنعون 800 مدني (مسيحي ومسلم) من مغادرة حمص ويحتلون كنيسة*​ 
*




*​

وجه حوالى 800 مدني من المسلمين والمسيحيين العالقين في حمص نداء الى  الامم المتحدة والصليب الاحمر والهلال الاحمر لمساعدتهم على الخروج من هذه  المدينة السورية، كما ذكرت وكالة فيدس الفاتيكانية.
ويحمل نداء الاستغاثة الذي وجهته عائلات من الديانتين الى هذه المنظمات عنوان "نستحلفكم بالله اسمحوا لنا بالمغادرة".
وقالت الوكالة الفاتيكانية ان 800 مدني عالقون في احياء الورش والصليبية وبستان الديوان والحميدية ووادي لسايح في وسط حمص.
وقال مصدر في الوكالة التي تعمل على اجلائهم، انهم نساء واطفال ومسنون  ومعوقون "يواجهون خطرا حقيقيا ولا يتوافر لهم اي شيء ويعيشون مذعورين وسط  عمليات القصف والمعارك".
واكدت الوكالة نقلا عن مصادر في حمص ان الجيش السوري مستعد على ما يبدو  لوقف اطلاق النار لتمكينهم من المغادرة، لكن فصيلا متمردا هو فصيل ابو معن  يعارض ذلك لانه يتخوف من ان يزيد الجيش لدى مغادرتهم عملياته والضغط على  وسط المدينة.
وما زال في حمص 400 مسيحي في مقابل 80 الفا قبل اندلاع النزاع، كما تفيد تقديرات الوكالة.
من جهة اخرى، نقلت الوكالة الفاتيكانية عن شهود عيان ان كنيسة القديس ايليا اليونانية الارثوذكسية في القصير قرب حمص تحتلها  منذ الخميس مجموعة من المسلحين وهم على ما يبدو من الاسلاميين المتطرفين  الذين خلعوا ابوابها وجعلو منها قاعدة.
ودان المسؤولون المحليون عن الكنيسة "هذا التصرف غير المقبول الذي لا  يقيم وزنا لقدسية المكان". وطلبت السلطة الكنسية في ابرشية حمص "الا ينزلق  النزاع ايضا الى تدنيس الكنائس والاماكن المقدسة الاخرى لجميع الطوائف"  الدينية التي تعيش جنبا الى جنب في سوريا.
ويغادر آخر المسيحيين الذين كانوا ما زالوا في القصير ومعظمهم من  المسنين، المدينة. وقد غادرها حتى الان الف على الاقل في الايام الاخيرة  بعد انذار وجهه فصيل مسلح طالب برحيلهم، كما ذكرت الوكالة الفاتيكانية.
-------
تنويه من سيريا بوليتيك: الخبر أعلاه منقول عن وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية  التي نشرت الخبر اليوم وقد تجاهلت الخبر وسائل إعلام عربية عديدة فيما قامت  مواقع أخرى بتغيير بعض محتواه وتشويه الخبر، فيما نشره موقع إيلاف السعودي كاملا نقلا عن وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية.

SyriaPolitic
​


----------



## fouad78 (18 يونيو 2012)

*ميشيل كيلو: رجال الدين المسيحيون في سوريا "عملاء للأمن" والكنائس "مخابرات"*

*ميشيل كيلو: رجال الدين المسيحيون في سوريا "عملاء للأمن" والكنائس "مخابرات"*​ 





​


شن الكاتب والمعارض ميشيل كيلو هجوما غير مسبوق على رجال الدين المسيحيين في سوريا، وذلك في مقال له نشرته صحيفة "السفير".
وقال كيلو إن "مطرانا في واحدة من أكبر كنائس دمشق استدعى عناصر الأمن  إلى كنيسته وسلمهم شبانا اتوا إلى مكتبه ليحتجوا على انحياز الكنيسة إلى  النظام في الصراع الذي تعيشه سوريا، ويلفتوا نظره إلى مخاطر دوره الشخصي في  تحريض بعض الشبان والشابات التابعين لكنيسته على الاحتفال بمقتل شبان  مسلمين من بلدة مجاورة لدمشق تتظاهر ضد النظام. بل إن هناك من تلقى رسائل  تهديد من زعران يصفون أنفسهم بـ«شبيحة المسيح»، دون أن يذكر كيلو من هو هذا  المطران ولا اسم الكنيسة.
وأضاف كيلو " فلا يفهم مخلوق اليوم، يعرف تاريخ سوريا، كيف يسمح رجل دين  لنفسه بالتحول إلى مخبر لدى الأجهزة الأمنية، وكيف تسكت كنيسة الإنسان عن  ذبح الأطفال، إلا إذا كانت لا ترى فيهم بشرا، واعتقدت، كالوحوش الذين  يذبحونهم، أنهم لا يستحقون الحياة، وآمنت مثلهم بأنهم سيصيرون إرهابيين، إن  هم تركوا ليكبروا ويصيروا رجالا!".
وقال " وأنه لو قرر (المسيح) اليوم العودة إلينا لكان أول ما سيفعله  النزول إلى الشارع والمشاركة في المظاهرات المطالبة بحرية وكرامة الإنسان،  والذهاب إلى الخالدية وادلب ومعرة النعمان والحفة وسلمى وبانياس ودوما  وعربين وكفر بطنا والحراك والمسيفرة، لمشاركة أهلها في موتهم وآلامهم،  وربما مخاطبة ربه من جديد معاتبا: إلوهي، إلوهي، لم شبقتني: إلهي، إلهي،  لماذا تركتني (تركتهم)، وهو لن يقبل بالتأكيد أن يكون الوكيل البطريركي  المطران لوقا الخوري، الذي سلم المسيحيين والمسيحيات الخمسة إلى المخابرات،  كاهنا في كنيسة تحمل اسمه، ولطرده منها بالغضب الذي طرد به التجار من  الهيكل!.".
وأضاف "لا بد من أن يقاطعها المسيحيون إلى أن تعود كنيسة للشعب: المسلم  كالمسيحي، لكونها بهذا وحده تكون ما عليها أن تكونه: كنيسة الرب، لا كنيسة  امراء المخابرات!".
إلا أن المعارض ميشيل كيلو لم يتحدث عن الكنائس التي تعرضت للحرق والدمار والتخريب، ولم يتحدث عن آلاف المسيحيين المهجرين الذين وجدوا في كنائس مشتى الحلو الملجأ الأخير لهم بعد أن ضاقت بهم البلاد.

SyriaPolitic​


----------



## fouad78 (18 يونيو 2012)

*صور كنائس محروقة ومدمرة في حمص لم ينشرها الإعلام العربي والعالمي*

*صور كنائس محروقة ومدمرة في حمص لم ينشرها الإعلام العربي والعالمي*​ 





​


نشر موقع "التيار الوطني الحر" مجموعة من الصور التي تكشف الدمار والضرر  الذي أصاب الكنائس في حمص، والتي غابت عن الإعلام العربي والعالمي.
وقال موقع التيار، الذي تعتبره المعارضة السورية، من مؤيدي النظام في  سوريا، إنها صور "كنائس حمص المحروقة و المدمرة خلال سيطرة المسلحين على  الأحياء المسيحية".


اضغط هنا لمشاهدة المجموعة الأولى من الصور 
اضغط هنا لمشاهد المجموعة الثانية من الصور  

SyriaPolitic​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*نقلاً عن شبكة إرهابية :*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار الحفة جنود الأسد :*


> *يا جماعة جيبو ورقة وقلم وسجلو اسماء الفطايس :
> حمص
> خالد البراك
> معمر محب الدين
> ...


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*القتيل الإرهابي شادي فاضل العليوي ديرالزور - موحسن :*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*أعداد الإرهابيين في تراجع ، فهم يتساقطون بالجملة ، ولكن بالأساس عددهم يقارب 20000 مسلح ، وقد هرب منهم عدد إلى لبنان وتركيا والعراق ، ويقتلون بالجملة وأعدادهم تشهد تناقصاً ، لديهم متطوعين جدد أيضاً ، بحكم أنهم يحاولون إنقاذ فرصتهم الأخيرة التي لن تتكرر قبل عشرات الأعوام إذا ما خسروا هذه المرة .*

*إياكم والاعتقاد بأن هذا العدد هو من المنشقين لأن صفحاتهم نفسها تشهد من كل أكثر من 10 قتلى من الجيش الكر يكون واحداً منشقاً على الأكثر .*

*أما عديد الجيش السوري الباسل فيبلغ حوالي 600 ألف على أقل تقدير .*
*وعدد رجال الأمن وحدهم يقارب المليون رجل أمن .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*نقلاً عن شبكة أخبار القصير الوطنية :






عااااااااااااااجل البارحة ليلا حاول المسلحون اقتحاااااااااام مفرزة الامن السياسي من جهة بيت عربش واستمرت الاشتباكات لمدة ساعتين انتهت بمقتل أعداد كبيرة من المسلحين وللان هناك بعض جثث المسلحين في الشواررررررررع--------
تم قصف أوكار المسلحين الذين استوطنوا في بيوت الطائفة المسيحية الكريمة التي استولوا عليها بعد سرررررررررقتهااااااااا والبيوت التي تم قصفها وقتل فيهاعدد كبير من المسلحين هي :
بيت الدكتورة عصمت كاسوحة
بيت ابراهيم كاسوحة 
بيت حمزة(صريع)
بيت رشيد الغربي 
بيت موفق ح...لاق
بيوت ملاصقة لبيت الارهابي أبو حسن قرقوووووووز الذي تم قصفه منذ فترة وقتل فيه حوالي العشرين مسلح----------
طبعا هذه البيوت كانت مركزا لتجمع المسلحين الذين سيطروا عليها بعد تهجير أهلها بالقوة وسرقتهااااااااااا---معتمدين على فتاوى مشايخهم بأنها بيوت للكفار وحلال امتلاكهاااااااااااا------
اليوم هدوء مخيف ---وقد تم تشييع قتلى المسلحين---حيث حدث دفن لمعظم قتلى المسلحين بسرية تامة في محاولة منهم لاخفاء عدد قتلاهم الحقيقي-------وخصوصا مسلحي عرسال و باب عمرو والخالدية ودرعا وريف دمشق----
الكهرباء مقطوعة والمياه أيضااااااااااا-------صاااااااااامدون والله معنا----------
ادعوووووووووووووووووا لحماة الديااااااااااااار----

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2012)

*عـــــــــاااااااااااااااجل......

الاعلامي حسين الفياض : مصدر خاص في الخارجية الروسية يؤكد زيارة الرئيس فلادمير بوتين لدمشق ولقاء الرئيس بشار الاسد قبل الثلاثين من حزيران الجاري...
حاملا الكثير والكثير لسورية الاسد ...
ومنا نحنا من ادارة شبكة اخبار الحفة نقول :
اعلان النصر سيكون بصوت روسيا على ارض سورية امام الاسد ابن الاسد بشار ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2012)

*هي رسالة لمن يريد ان يفهم ماذا حدث في اخر اربعة ايام في دير الزور تم قتل كل من والرجاء التركيز على اول كلمة في كل سطر :

1- قائد كتيبة بيارق الحق احمد الحمود ابو عدي
2- قائد كتيبة عثمان بن عفان دهام الفناد ابو قتادة و3 معه ممون يسمون اعضاء المجلس العسكري الاعلى بدير الزور
3- قائد كتيبة علي بن ابي طالب محمود الجاسم
4- قائد كتيبة شهداء الفرات صالح الشوحان
5-قائد كتيبة المعتصم بالله احمد النهار
6-معاون قائد كتيبة الفتح محمود الجلود*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2012)

*بالصور : قتلى قادة أهم المجموعات الإرهابية في دير الزور :*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2012)

*جريمة بشعة ارتكبها الإرهابيون من خلال قتلهم 2 أشقاء ، هما شقيقا الطفل "ريان" الشهير بغنائه في المسيرات :*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار القصير الوطنية :




يسعد أأأأأأأأأأأأأيامكم أصدقائي------لليوم الثاني على التوالي هدوء مخيف يخيم على مدينة القصير كلها---وماوصلني من المسلحين أنفسهم انهم قد حفروااااا حفرة كبيرة بالقرب من جامع بيت الزهوري عند المقبرة الجديدة ورموا قتلاهم بأعداد هائلة وبسرية تامة ومعظمهم من خارج القصيرررررر بشكل سريع وبدون تشييع أو صلاة كعادتهم------
عمليات سرقة بيوت الطائفة المسيحية الكريمة مستمرة على ق...دم وساق والبارحة تم سرقة بيت كل من :
المواطن أيسر حداد
المواطن نضال العسس 
ثم تم تفخيخهااااا وتفجيرهااااااااا---
البيوت بدءا من بيت الاسماعيل عند مدرسة الريفية حتى بيت حسيان عند الكنيسة تم فتحها على بعضها البعض ليسهل تنقل المسلحين ضمنهاااااااا بعد احكام محاصرتهم من قبل الجيش السوري---
اليوم صبااااااااحا دخل المسلحون في شجار كبيرررر وبدأ اطلاق الناررررر في الهواء بعد اختلافهم على كيفية تحركهم بشكل موحد ---وخاصة أن قتلاهم قد كثرررر عددهم خلال الايام الماضية --ومن بين القتلى قادة لهم
لاصحة لبطولاتهم التي ينسبوهااااااا لانفسهم تعودناااااااا على أكاذيبهم وهناك معلومات مؤكدة عن بدء تصفية الجنود المختطفين من الحواجززز سابقاااااا بشكل تدريجي ورمي جثثهم في العراء-----
سنوافيكم بكل جديد-----فانتظروني


أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2012)

*أكد نائب وزير الخارجية والمغتربين فيصل المقداد أن الوضع في سوريا «محسوم، ولا حاجة لحسم»، لأن العصابات المسلحة وأوكارهم وما يقومون به لا يمكن أن تصمد أمام القوة التي تتم**تع بها سوريا.

*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار حمص :*
*



السبب الوحيد لتاخر سحق ما تبقى من عصابات كلاب الاخوان في حمص و اعلان حمص مدينه آمنه هو قيام هذه العصابات باحتجاز مواطنين آمنين (يقدر عددهم ب 800 شخص في مناطق متفرقه )وتهديدهم بالقتل الفوري في حال خروجهم من المناطق التي تحت سيطرتهم .
هذه هي اخلاق الاخوان منذ نشأتهم لم ولن تتغير

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل : سانا: الجهات المختصة تدمر 4 سيارات بداخلها مسلحون مجهزة برشاشات دوشكا بريف دوما .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2012)

*بالفيديو : جنودنا البواسل يقضون على مجموعة إرهابية في دير الزور .*
[YOUTUBE]AR8Eq-z8vIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار دوما :*
*ريف دمشق - دوما : داهمت الجهات المختصة وكرا تستخدمه مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة مع عدد من الإرهابيين فتمكنت من قتل عدد منهم وإلقاء القبض على الآخرين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يونيو 2012)

*حمص:
إشتباكات قوية دارت اليوم في عدد من مناطق المدينة حيث سمع دوي إنفجارات و رصاص كثيف في بعض الأحياء و تم قتل عدد جيد من الإهابيين و جرح عدد أخر.
من جهة أخرة قامت مجموعة إرهابية بالقرب من حي السلطانية بتفجير خط نقل للنفط ما إستدعى تدخل الجهات المختصة و تم الإشتباك مع المجموعة الإرهابية .
المجموعات الإرهابية تفشل التوصل للحل بشأن المحتجزين و إستمرار الوجهاء بالتشاور للتوصل الى حل.
عكرمة و جوارها هدوء و لا شيء يدعو للقلق فيما شهدت اليوم بعض الشوارع حركة جيدة و الأمور طبيعية
في الريف الأخبار جيدة و التطهير مستمر و مقتل عدد من الإرهابيين في الرستن و القصير و تلبيسة

شبكة أخبار عكرمة*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2012)

*اشتبكت الجهات المختصة خلال ملاحقتها فلول المجموعات الإرهابية في أطراف دوما وريفها مع 4 سيارات تحمل رشاشات دوشكا .

وأسفر الاشتباك عن تدمير السيارات الأربع وقتل جميع الارهابيين الذين كانوا يستقلونها.

السيارات كانت تحمل 20 مسلحا من بينهم 4 من أخطر الرهابيين وهم: "وليد فستقي" و "عدنان ستوت" و "عبد الرحمن الغزاوي" و "محمد عمر الحلبي" .*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل | رويترز - فرق من الصليب و الهلال الأحمر دخلت مدينة حمص لإجلاء المدنيين المحاصرين .*
*هذا يعني أن المسلحين الإرهابيين سيبقون دون دروع بشرية ، وسيقضى عليهم في زمن قياسي إذا سمحوا بإجلاء كل المدنيين ، لأن المدنيين سبب تأخر الحسم كونهم يستخدمون كدروع بشرية فلا يستطيع الجيش استخدام أسلوب السحق والأرض المحروقة .*
*وهذا يعني أيضاً أن عدداً من المقاتلين سيترك سلاحه ويدعي أنه ضمن المدنيين ليهرب معهم فيتراجع عدد المقاتلين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار الرستن المؤيدة - ورد الآن - 20 6 2012 
قامت العصابات الإجرام الإرهابية في الرستن بمهاجمة موقع عسكري خاص بالدفاع الجوي ( يقع شرق الرستن في مزارع الكن ) مستخدمين كافة صنوف الأسلحة الرشاشة المتوسطة والخفيفة والقذائف الصاروخية المتنو**عة وبحكم أن بعض رجال الرستن الشرفاء كانوا على علم بما يخطط وبادروا لإبلاغ من يلزم فقد نصبت كمائن محكمة من قبل رجالنا البواسل في الجيش العربي السوري وكانت معركة تم خلالها صد العناصر المجرمة وقد قتل منهم أكثر من 20 وجرح العشرات وإستسلم الباقون وقد أصبحو في قبضة جيشنا المغوار ومن بينهم قيادات عالية المستوى نتحفظ على ذكر أسمائهم لضرورات أمنية فيما حالت المفاجئة دون وقوع أي خسائر تذكر بين عناصر الجيش .
تحية لجيشنا الباسل الساهر على أمن الوطن ونصره الله وحماه والشكر للشرفاء في الرستن .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2012)

*بدأ الحسم العسكري في حماة (دون أي قصف وإنما اشتباكات ، وما عرضته الجزيرة من دخان أسود كان ناجماً عن حرق الإطارات) .*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2012)

*هذا البوست أنقله من صفحة إرهابية كما هو :*
*



بدنا 200 لايك للشهيد الغالي محمد أبو أسعد 

بطل من أبطال باباعمــــــــــرو عرف بشجاعته وقوة قلبة في كل حومص 

العدية .. الله يرحمك يامحمد في جنان الخلد أنشاء الله




أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل | الرئيس الروسي بوتيـن يهدد بمنع دخول المواطنين الأمريكيين للأراضي الروسية وباراك اوباما يقول ان روسيا والصين "لم تنضما" إلي أي خطة لإبعاد القيادة السورية لكنهما تدركان مخاطر حرب اهلية شاملة في البلاد .

وسلم اوباما بانه فشل في تحقيق اختراق مع زعيمي روسيا والصين على الرغم من محادثات مكثفة مع كل من موسكو وبكين اللتين تحميان الاسد من تشديد عقوبات الامم المتحدة .

الميادين + رويترز*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2012)

*نقلاً عن شبكة إرهابية :*

*



الشهيد البطل 
خالد الحمود
 ==================
 من أبطال الجيش السوري الحر

==================
 حمص - جوبر 20-6-2012



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عاجل | رويترز - فرق من الصليب و الهلال الأحمر دخلت مدينة حمص لإجلاء المدنيين المحاصرين .*
> *هذا يعني أن المسلحين الإرهابيين سيبقون دون دروع بشرية ، وسيقضى عليهم في زمن قياسي إذا سمحوا بإجلاء كل المدنيين ، لأن المدنيين سبب تأخر الحسم كونهم يستخدمون كدروع بشرية فلا يستطيع الجيش استخدام أسلوب السحق والأرض المحروقة .*
> *وهذا يعني أيضاً أن عدداً من المقاتلين سيترك سلاحه ويدعي أنه ضمن المدنيين ليهرب معهم فيتراجع عدد المقاتلين .*


*فشل محاولة جديدة لاخراج السكان المدنيين المحتجزين في حيي بستان الديوان والحميدية من قبل المجموعات المسلحة بسبب رفض وتعنت هذه العصابات ورغبة منها في استخدامهم كدروع بشرية*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2012)

*المنار عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل الخارجية الروسية أي خطة سلام حول سوريا تدعو لرحيل الأسد غير قابلة للتطبيق لأنه لن يرحل .*

*تعليقي : طبعاً لن يرحل ، خسئ محور الصهيونية - الناتو - الخليج ، وشبيحة للأبد ، لأجل عيونك يا أسد .*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل | بيان وزارة الخارجية الروسية : موسكو تفهم جيداً أن شكل النظام العالمي القادم سيكون مرهوناً بكيفية تسوية الوضع في سوريا .*

*هذا الكلااام كبير كبيرررر كبيييييييييييررررررررررر*
*قلناه منذ شهور طويلة ، سوريا هي بيضة القبان ، والكفة التي ستكون فيها هي التي ستسود العالم ، إما مع روسيا والصين وإيران وفينزويلا وكوبا وكوريا الشمالية والهند والبرازيل وجنوب أفريقيا وحركات المقاومة ، وإما مع الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا ودول الخليج ، لأن سوريا هي المنفذ الوحيد للمحور الأول على المنطقة كلها وعلى المتوسط ، وهزيمة هذا المحور في سوريا يعني :*
*1 - حصاره لغياب منافذه على الشرق الأوسط .*
*2 - تزويد أوروبا من الغاز القطري عبر سوريا وبالتالي أذى هائل للاقتصاد الروسي .*
*3 - انتصار هذا المحور في سوريا سيعني هيمنته وزيادة نفوذه وقوته وتقريباً حصوله على آسيا كاملة ، مقابل ترك أفريقيا بين الصين والمحور الآخر .*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2012)

*مقتل كل من الارهابيين في درعا : 

غسان بهاء الشمري
مصعب محمد سعيد الشمري
أحمد محمد الشمري
يوسف مصفطى الجباوي

والارهابيين وسيم فاضل عبدالرحيم
احمد محمد عمايا
حسين حسن تيت
في مدينة حلب*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2012)

*ريف دمشق - مديرا : صورة الأرهابي محمد الهواري المرحل الى جهنم وبئس المصير*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2012)

*موسكو تؤكد إرسال باخرة محملة بمروحيات هجومية إلى سوريا .*

*والله للأبد ،، والله للأبد*
*الله وسوريا ،، وبشار الأسد*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2012)

*فيديو نشرته صفحة إرهابية يظهر قذف لدبابة على تجمع ، وتدعي أنه قصف على المدنيين ، والسؤال : كم عدد الآر بي جي بين "المدنيين" ؟؟*
*وربما الفيديو لمحاولة تفجير الدبابة وليس العكس .*
[YOUTUBE]4HJG-E7rclM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2012)

*لافروف: ليس صحيحا على الإطلاق ما قاله رئيس الوزراء البريطاني عن تغير في موقف الرئيس الروسي بشأن سورية .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2012)

*عائلات المجموعات المسلحة تستمر بالتدفق الى حيي الحميدية وبستان الديوان (المسيحيين) من احياء الخالدية والقصور وجورة الشياح وتستحل منازل السكان المهجرين من الحي وتقوم بسرقتها ونهبها وتمنع ما تبقى من سكان الحي الاصليين(الحمديه و بستان الديوان ) من مغادرته و تهددهم بالقتل الفوري و ذلك لاستخدامهم كدروع بشريه*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2012)

*فيديو مقتل أهم قادة كتيبة الفاروق الارهابية التكفيرية في القصير قبل مقتلهم بساعة من أحد أوكارهم حيث كانوا يتجهزون لعملية إرهابية (أدت لمقتلهم جميعاً) وبعد مقتلهم فوراً :*
[YOUTUBE]6Bf7gvsodYo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ahmad Didat (21 يونيو 2012)

الأردن يمنح اللجوء للطيار السوري المنشق








*أعلن الأردن اليوم الخميس أنه منح اللجوء السياسي لقائد الطائرة الحربية السورية من طراز ميغ 21 الذي انشق وهبط بطائرته في قاعدة عسكرية جوية في شمال المملكة "بناء على طلبه". وأورد التلفزيون السوري أن العقيد الطيار حسن مرعي الحمادة كان يقود طائرته بجنوب البلاد ثم انقطع الاتصال به.

وأكد وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام الأردني سميح المعايطة للجزيرة نت أن مجلس الوزراء قرر في جلسة عقدها اليوم منح الطيار السوري اللجوء السياسي بناء على طلبه، ونفى المعايطة وجود اي اتصالات من الجانب السوري مع الأردن، لكن مصادر أردنية كشفت للجزيرة نت عن اتصالات تجريها جهات سورية مع أطراف رسمية أردنية للتعامل مع أزمة الطائرة.


وأفاد ناشطون سوريون تحدثوا للجزيرة نت من محافظة درعا أنهم شاهدوا الطائرة وهي تحلق على علو منخفض فوق منطقة نصيب السورية على الحدود مع الأردن وأنها دخلت الأراضي الأردنية من هناك.



وأكدت مصادر رسمية أردنية للجزيرة نت أن الطائرة السورية كانت ضمن سرب مكون من أربع طائرات عسكرية ينفذ طلعة تدريبية فوق محافظة درعا السورية، وأن قائد الطائرة انفصل عن السرب وهبط بطائرته العسكرية في قاعدة الحسين الجوية بمدينة المفرق في الساعة 10.45 بالتوقيت المحلي ونزل منها مع مساعد له وطلبا اللجوء السياسي إلى الأردن. 



صورة أرشيفية لطائرة حربية روسية من ميغ 21 (الأوروبية)


وكان أستاذ القانون الدولي في الجامعة الأردنية أنيس القاسم قد قال إن الأردن ملزم بتوفير الحماية للطيارين وبأن لا يعيدهما إلى سوريا بأي حال من الأحوال.



وأضاف للجزيرة نت أن قواعد القانون الدولي تلزم الأردن بالحفاظ على سلامة الطيار وأن يقبل لجوءه السياسي أو السماح له بالمغادرة إلى دولة ثالثة في حال رغبته في ذلك.



وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي يعلن فيها عن انشقاق قائد طائرة عسكرية سورية منذ اندلاع الثورة على نظام الرئيس بشار الأسد في مارس/آذار عام 2011، حيث أعلن عن انشقاق آلاف العسكريين السوريين من مختلف الوحدات وانضمامهم إلى الجيش الحر الذي يقاتل قوات الجيش الموالية للأسد*

http://www.aljazeera.net/news/pages/3376ba0c-11ab-4aca-a3bc-f9f0c6679691


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> الأردن يمنح اللجوء للطيار السوري المنشق
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*1 - اسم هكذا شخص في أي بلد في العالم الخائن الفار (لذا أرجو التزام التعابير الموضوعية) ، وهو خليفة الطيار السوري الذي هرب إلى إسرائيل بنفس الطريقة .*

*2 - أعدك بأن يتم إعدامه في دمشق عاجلاً أم آجلاً ، مثلما أعدم الكلب الخائن حسين هرموش رغم هربه لتركيا ورغم كونه حينها قائد الجيش الكر .*

*3 - تجري الآن إجراءات استرجاع الطائرة ، وهي ليست إلا طائرة تدريبية موديل عام 1989 ، ولكن استرجاعها أمر رمزي ليعرف العالم من هو الشرعي صاحب الحق ومن هو اللص الهارب .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*نقلاً عن شبكة أخبار القصير الوطنية :*
* 
 يسعد أأأأأأأأأأأيامكم أصدقائي ----- تضج صفحة التنسيقيات بالشكوى والدعوة لنصرة أهل القصير من قصف الطيران العنيف لهم ------ تمنيت ولو لمرة واحدة أن يكونوا موضوعيين وواقعيين ويذكروا الاحداث بصورتها الحقيقية ------ أولا الجيش لم يبدأ القصف ولاحتى اطلاق النار منذ أيام ثلاث مضت بل التزم الهدوء وبقي ضمن الحواجز ---- اليوم صباحا في تمام الساعة الخامسة صباحاااااا وقد نبهت أنا في **تقريري البارحة عن تجهيز المسلحين أنفسهم للهجوم على مفرزة الامن السياسي على أساس أنها قليلة العدد وغير محمية بشكل جيد وخصوصا بعد تلقيهم مدافع من لبنان -- وأعود لمتابعة حديثي اليوم فجرا هجم المسلحون من جميع الشوارع التي تطل على مفرزة الامن السياسي بالصواريخ وقذائف الهاون الثقيلة والاربي جي وحاولوا اقتحام الحاجز ولكن عبثاااااااا ليدخلوا في معركة انتهت بمقتل عشرين مسلح --- وستين جريح طبعا هم تكتموا عن معظم قتلاهم الذين هم من خارج القصيرررررر ولم يذكروا الا 5 قتلى --ان قصف المسلحين على الجيش كان من الحارة الشمالية ولكن رد الجيش عنيفا فكان يقصف فقط البيوت التي تمركز بها المسلحون --- ثم حاول المسلحون الهجوم ثانية الساعة الثالثة ظهرررررررررا وعجزوااااااا ------الوضع الان هادئ --- وكل مايدعونه من بطولات وهمية -- لا أساس لها من الصحة -------*
*

يقولون على تنسيقياتهم ان الطائفة المسيحية الكريمة هي من تقوم بالسرقة وعمليات الخطف ----- فعلا كذبهم ليس له حد ----- كم عائلة بقيت من المسيحيين في القصير --- وكيف تكذبون ماتراه أعين أهل القصير جميعهم من هجوم زعران عبد السلام حربا ومحمود العتر والنصاب لواء العتر والزهوري على بيوت الطائفة المسيحية الكريمة وسرقتها علانية وكل أهل القصير يعرفون هذاااااا --- بل ان من بقي في القصير يقول لك --- انه لاهون لي أموت في بيتي من أن ارى زعران الزهوري وحربا والعتر ينهبونه ----- ياعووووووووواهر الفورة هل اسلامكم يبيح لكم القتل والخطف والكذب والسرقة والارهاب ----؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 ادعووووووووووا لحماة الدياررررررر---------*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*وضعت الصفحات الإرهابية أسماء 21 قتيلاً في دوما وحدها (في ريف دمشق) ، ويدعون أنهم قتلوا في قصف عشوائي !!*
*الغريب أن ليس فيهم أنثى ولا طفل ولا مقعد !! ما هذا القصف الذي يقتل الرجال حصراً !!!!!!*

*الحقيقة أن الفيديوهات موجودة لمدى وجود المسلحين في الأيام السابقة والاشتباكات ، حتى أنهم ادعوا أنهم في فترة معينة سيطروا على دوما كاملة ، والاشتباكات مستمرة وقتلاهم بالعشرات والمئات ، ولا يستطيعون السيطرة على على أي متر جديد منذ بدء الحسم ، باستثناء الحدود الشمالية التي لم يبدأ فيها الحسم .*

*وضعت الجزيرة إحصائية لـ 128 قتيل اليوم ، والحقيقة أني أعتقد أن الأرقام أعلى من ذلك بكثير من ناحية المسلحين وأقل بكثير من ناحية الضحايا المدنيين ، ففي اشتباك قبل قليل في منطقة عربين في ريف دمشق تم قتل 9 مسلحين وتحرير 3 مخطوفين والاشتباكات مستمرة ، ولكنهم يتسترون على أعداد قتلى الجيش الكر الحقيقية حتى يقللوا من الرعب في نفوسهم .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*مجزرررة قام بها كلاب الإخوان والسلفيين ضحيتها 50 شخص من الطائفة العلوية ، حيث قام المسلحون باختطاف باص متوجه من منطقة معينة وأعدموا ركابه أجمعين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*شام اف ام : ارتفاع حصيل مجزرة دارة عزة الى 50 ومعلومات عن مجزرة اخرى في حور .*

*عاااجل الميادين : مصادر تركية للميادين : الدفاع الجوي السوري يسقط طائرة غير سورية قرب الحدود التركية .

*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*أطالب الجيش العربي السوري رداً على مجازر الإخوان بقصف حي الخالدية في حمص بالكيماوي وأسلحة الدمار الشامل .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*باعتراف الإرهابيين : مقتل النقيب الفار وائل محمد صطوف - أبو شهد قائد كتيبة أبو الخباب في البويضة الشرقية في حمص .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*هذا الخبر من صفحة إرهابية :*
*



مجلس الثورة في محافظة حمص:باباعمرو 22-6-2012 تزف إليكم نبأ استشهاد البطل جهاد عمر عمرو والبطل رامي البقاعي على أطراف حي باباعمرو أثناء إشتباكات مع العدو الأسدي لدحره عن أرض باباعمرو

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وهذا أكبر دليل على أنهم ومنذ أن حرر الجيش باباعمرو وطهرها وهم لم يستطيعوا الاقتراب شبراً واحداً منها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل قناة الميادين ٠٠٠ الدفاعات الجوية السورية تسقط طائرة تركية حربية وتصيب اخرى فوق منطقة رأس البسيط على الساحل السوري*

*أطلق نيرانك لا ترحم ،، فرصاصك في الساح تكلم*
*وعدوك جاءك يتوهم ،، سيموت بأرضك أو يهزم*

*أطلق نيرانك لا ترحممممم*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*أفادت قناة المنار نقلا عن أ.ف.ب. أنه يعقد في هذه الأثناء إجتماع أزمة في أنقرة بعد إسقاط طائرة حربية تركية قرب سوريا .*


----------



## antonius (22 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عاجل قناة الميادين ٠٠٠ الدفاعات الجوية السورية تسقط طائرة تركية حربية وتصيب اخرى فوق منطقة رأس البسيط على الساحل السوري*
> 
> *أطلق نيرانك لا ترحم ،، فرصاصك في الساح تكلم*
> *وعدوك جاءك يتوهم ،، سيموت بأرضك أو يهزم*
> ...


امر خطير جداً جداً...
حركة قد تكون ذات ابعاد خطيرة جداً


----------



## SALVATION (22 يونيو 2012)

يارب استر​


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*عااااااااجل قناة الميادين :
تركيا تهدد بدخول الاطلسي اذا كان الدفاع الجوي السوري اسقطها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

antonius قال:


> امر خطير جداً جداً...
> حركة قد تكون ذات ابعاد خطيرة جداً


*معك حق ولكن من غير المعقول ترك الطائرات الحربية التركية تمر مرور الكرام فوق مياهنا الإقليمية باتجاه شواطئنا ، ولا ندري إلى ماذا كانوا يخططون .*

*سمائي ، وأرضي ، ومائي ... أبية أبية أبية .*


----------



## antonius (22 يونيو 2012)

> *معك حق ولكن من غير المعقول ترك الطائرات الحربية التركية تمر مرور الكرام فوق مياهنا الإقليمية باتجاه شواطئنا ، ولا ندري إلى ماذا كانوا يخططون .
> 
> سمائي ، وأرضي ، ومائي ... أبية أبية أبية . *



*اخي الامر ليس بالعنجهيّة, هل حقاً من مطلحة النظام السوري الدخول في حرب مع تركيا او الاطلسي, و هل له مقدرة على تحمّل ذلك؟ خوفي عليكم انتم لا غير!*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*منقول :*
*



بعد تصريح اردوغان ..... بدخول الاطلسي اذا كان الدفاع الجوي السوري من اسقط المقاتلة 

مصدر امني سوري رفيع المستوى 
====================

المضادات السورية هي من أسقطت المقاتلة التركية .. 

يعني اعلى ما بخيلك اركبو 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

antonius قال:


> *اخي الامر ليس بالعنجهيّة, هل حقاً من مطلحة النظام السوري الدخول في حرب مع تركيا او الاطلسي, و هل له مقدرة على تحمّل ذلك؟ خوفي عليكم انتم لا غير!*


*أخي ماذا لو كانت هذه الطائرات قادمة لقصف القصر الرئاسي مثلاً ، هل نتركها لبعد وقوع "الفاس بالراس" ؟؟!!*

*فعلاً سوريا ليس لها القدرة على دخول هكذا حرب ، ولكننا نعلم علم اليقين أن الأطلسي لن يقدم عليها ، لأنه لو كان يستطيع لفعلها منذ زمن بعيد ، خسائره ستكون هائلة بعد وصول أعقد المنظومات الصاروخية والدفاعية الروسية ، يعني كأنهم يحاربون ترسانة روسيا .*

*ثانياً سوريا صرحت منذ أعوام أن أي حرب عليها مهما كان مصدرها ستعتبرها حرب إسرائيلية وستضرب إسرائيل بكل إمكانياتها ، بما في ذلك محاولة قصف المفاعلات ، وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي الذي يوقف الأطلسي لأن اليهود يتحكمون بهم كما يشاؤون ، واليهود لا يريدون دمار بلدهم وهجرة عكسية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*اليوم اللعبة أصبحت مع روسيا ، وفي تحليلي أن سوريا لم تقدم على هكذا خطوة دون إذن روسي كامل .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*أخي أنطونيوس شوف التراجع الفوري :*
*الاخبارية السورية : أردوغان وقبيل دخوله لاجمتاع امني أكد ان الطائرة التركية دخلت الأجواء السورية عن طريق الخطأ وأن سورية اسقطتها عن طريق الخطأ اعتقادا منها أنها طائرة غير تركية

قائد البحرية التركية في تصريح لصحيفة حرييت : تم البحث عن الطياريين بمساعدة من نظرائنا السوريين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

*وكالة انباء الانضول ..اردوغان قائد الطائرة المفقودة بخير *


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

*صحيفة حرييت التركية .. دمشق قدمت اعتذار عن اسقاط الطائرة التركية ...*

*جميلة مواساة النفس ^_^*

*لن يتجرأوا على الاقتراب مرة أخرى .*

*وإن تجرأوا سنسقط السرب كله ونقدم 7 إعتذارات هههههههه*


----------



## antonius (22 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يستر و يصفى الوضع على خير...
جيّد ان تركيا لم تُصعّد.


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*مصير من سيحارب سوريا ، تحية لمنظومات الدفاع الروسية التي تزداد كماً وحداثةً في سوريا يوماً بعد يوم :*




*ملاحظة الطائرة المسقطة هي من طراز اف 16 بلاك ، من أحدث الطائرات في سلاحي الجو التركي والصهيوني .*
*وهنا تكمن الرسالة الحقيقية .*

*ايتار تاس | باخرة الشحن الروسية التي عادت الى روسيا وعلى متنها مروحيات لسوريا ستعود الى سوريا مع مواكبة عسكرية بحرية روسية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

*إردوغان: دمشق أسقطت المقاتلة التركية عن طريق الخطأ*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*كم أنت ذليل يا أردوغان ، أنظروا إلى تصريحاته وكلها حقيقية :*
*1 - السوريون اعتذروا (لم يعلن الاعتذار أحد غيره) X ليس لدينا معلومات عن الاعتذار السوري (من سيعلم يا غبي؟؟) .*
*2 - دمشق أسقطت الطائرة عن طريق الخطأ X لا أقول أن الطائرة أسقطت بل سقطت لأنه ليس لدي معلومات كافية (يا حمار إذا كنت أنت لا تعرف فمن الذي يعرف ، أي مهزلة أنت فيها) .*
*3 - الطيارين أحياء X البحث جار عن الطيارين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

*اعلن المرصد السوري لحقوق الانسان ان 26 شخصا من المؤيدين للنظام السوري قتلوا الجمعة في كمين نصبه مجهولون لسيارات كانت تقلهم في ريف حلب الغربي ونسبه الاعلام الرسمي السوري الى "مجموعات ارهابية مسلحة".
وقال مدير المرصد السوري رامي عبد الرحمن في اتصال هاتفي مع وكالة فرانس برس ان "26 شخصا من الموالين للنظام وغالبيتهم من المدنيين قتلوا بالرصاص في كمين نصب لهم اثناء مرورهم بسياراتهم في منطقة في ريف حلب الغربي".*


----------



## أَمَة (22 يونيو 2012)

يا رب ارحم!   يا رب ارحم!   يا رب ارحم!


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*قناة الميادين :*
*مصادر سورية ...تأكد وصول الطيارين التركيين الى دمشق منذ قليل ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*

*تركيا تنفي تزويد المعارضة السورية بالاسلحة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه لم تر شيئاً بعد يا أردوغان .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*جزء من مقال ناصر قنديل :*
*تعلمون أن فرار الطيار الجبان والخائن كان رسالة ضرب للمعنويات رغم انه عسكريا بلا قيمة
تعلمون ان رءئسكم وجيشكم وجها للخارج كله من واشنطن الى تل ابيبي والرياض والدوحة وانقرة رسالة حاسمة باسقاط الطائرة التركية واثبتا ان لحم السوريين لا يؤكل
تعلمون ان الرسالة تتزامن مع قيام جيشكم بامر من رئيسكم بحسم عسكري للبؤر المسلحة التي تحولت الى اوكار اجرام
اذن ماذا انتم فاعلون ؟
الحرب تدق طبولها
وقوة رئيسكم وجيشكم تحول دونها
الخارج كله مقابل سوريا وسوريا برئيسها وجيشها في الميدان يقبلون التحدي ويردون الصاع صاعين
فماذا انتم فاعلون ؟
لا يكفي الدعاء والصلاة
فماذا انتم فاعلون ؟
لقد خرجتم مرارا الى الساحات والميادين وكانت رسائلكم تصل وتفعل فعلها لكنه الوقت اليوم لتخرج الملايين غير ابهة بخطر تفجير او استهداف لتقول كلمة واحدة :
سوريا يا حبيبتي اعدت لي كرامتي اعدت لي هويتي
هيا الى الساحات غدا وبعد غد وليسمع العالم صوتكم
ليسمع صوت سوريا الابية العربية

سوريا المقاومة
سوريا العزة والكرامة

ليكن شعارنا وهتافنا لقائدنا الرئيس بشار الأسد :
والله لو خضت البحار فينا لخضناها*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يونيو 2012)

*رئاسة الوزراء التركية : سوريا اسقطت المقاتلة التركية
 يا حرام شكلن بعد 12 ساعة لأستوعبوا الخبر*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يونيو 2012)

*يتساءل الكثيرون عن طبيعة الرد التركي، و التهديد بالناتو، حتى أن البعض يشعر بالخو...**ف، والبعض الآخر يقول "هل نحن على أبواب حرب مع تركيا و الناتو بعد اسقاط الطائرة؟"

الجواب واحد:

لو كانت القيادة السورية تقيم وزناً للرد التركي أو لتهديد الناتو لما أقدمت على أسقاط الطائرة ولاكتفت فقط بتحذير الطيارين بالرجوع عن المياه الإقليمية،
والقيادة تعلم كل العلم أن لتركيا الحق باستدعاء تدخل الناتو، ومع ذلك نفذت كل ما قالته بخصوص الإعتداء على الأرض السورية و ماءها و سماءها، و أسقطت الطائرة و أرسلت بذلك رسائل لأكثر من جهة.
وهذه الرسائل هي

1. رسالة لروسيا بأن أنظمتها الدفاعية تعمل بكفاءة عالية بين أيدي الضباط السوريين.

2. رسالة للناتو وتركيا بأننا جاهزون و قادرون ومستعدون للرد، و إن كانت حرباً فنحن قد شمرنا عن سواعدنا و هيئنا لكم مدافن تحت اقدامنا.

3. رسالة لأمريكا بأن أحدث طائراتها المقاتلة سقطت كذبابة من أول صاروخ.

4. رسالة لإسرائيل التي ظنت أنها تستطيع التحليق في سماء سورية متى شاءت، وهذا ما عنت به القيادة بالرد في الزمان و المكان المناسبين.

5. رسالة لجنود الجيش العربي السوري: أنكم في جيش إذا قال فعل ولكم العزة من الله.

6. رسالة لميليشيا مايسمى الجيش الحر مفادها: انظروا إلى تركيا التي تدعمكم غير قادرة على الرد سوى بالكلام.

7. رسالة تعتبر الاهم الاهم على الاطلاق للداخل السوري، مفادها أن جيشكم لا يقتل إلا من تمتد يده إلى سيادة دولتكم و ارضكم، فكل ما ترونه و تسمعونه ما هي إلا ترهات إعلامية، فجيشكم أيها السوريين لا يقتل إلا عدوكم.

8. رسالة للعالم الذي ينظر إلى الجيش السوري على أنه ضعفت قوته و مهيأ للانشقاق،
مفادها أن الجيش السوري جيش عقائدي 

الحكيم السوري*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار دوما قبل 17 ساعة :*
*أنباء شبه مؤكدة عن مقتل قائد مايسمى بكتيبة شهداء دوما الأرهابية على يد جنودنا البواسل...*

* من جهة ثانية تمكنت الجهات المختصة من قتل شخصين كانا يطلقان النار على حاجز لقوات حفظ النظام ...*

* الله محي الجيش الله محي الجيش*


----------



## fouad78 (23 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]X00UcfrglCI[/YOUTUBE]​
هذا الفيديو يُظهر كيف تم إنزال الطائرة ولكن مع الأسف الطائرة نفسها لم تظهر لأن دقة الكاميرا ليست عالية ولكنها كانت واضحة للعين المجردة
وقد ظهرت مضادات الطيران القريبة من المنطقة التي ضربتها
والناس الذين كانوا على الشاطئ يهتفون بعد اسقاطها الله حيوووووووووووووووووو ​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يونيو 2012)

*تشكلت الحكومة الجديدة برئاسة د.رياض حجاب .*
*يذكر أنه تم تسليم المعارض د.قدري جميل وزارة حماية المستهلك والتجارة الداخلية (وهي وزارة جديدة) ونائباً لرئيس الوزراء .*
*وتم تسليم المعارض د.علي حيدر وزارة شؤون المصالحة الوطنية (أيضاً جديدة) .*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار حمص :






تم اليوم دعس هذه الكلبه القذره (عبد السلام والي) مع مجموعه من الكلاب الشارده في جورة الشياح .
الله محي حماة الديار




أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل | حمص: القوات الحكومية السورية تقتل عدداً من عناصر تنظيم الجيش الحر و تلقي القبض على آخرين في دير بعلبة الجنوبي وتصادر أسلحتهم وكمية كبيرة من الذخيرة و من بين المضبوطات : سيارة بيك آب محملة برشاش ثقيل و 20 صندوق ذخيرة وقاذف آ ربي جي وحشوات وقذائف وطلقات قناصة ومناظير ليلية وعدد من البزات العسكرية ومعدات لمشفى ميداني.*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يونيو 2012)

*في هذه المشاركة مجموعة صور :*
*1 - أحد كلاب الجيش الكر النافقة في شارع القاهرة في حي الخالدية :*
*

*

*2 - **الجيش السوري البطل يدك معاقل ميليشات العدو الأمريكي القطري في كفرعايا 
 وهذا الفطيسة "الأرهابي راضي الخالد" احد الكلاب النافقة :*




*3 - الفاطس( نور ) من حي الخالدية الملقب أبو حيدر :*
*

*

*4 - نفس الفاطس في الصورة السابقة ، مع أشكال شذوذ فورة العهر والدعارة ، تماماً كقائدهم المشهور بشذوذه عدنان العرعور كبير الشواذ :*
*

*

*5 - صورة أخرى لفضائحهم :*
*

*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يونيو 2012)

*مراسلة الدنيا في حمص :

 الجهات المختصة تقتل عدداً من المسلحين و تلقي القبض على آخرين في ديربعلبة الجنوبي و تصادر أسلحتهم و كمية كبيرة من الذخيرة

 من بين المضبوطات :

...** سيارة بيك آب محملة برشاش ثقيل و 20 صندوق ذخيرة و قاذف آر بي جي و حشوات و قذائف و طلقات قناصة و مناظير ليلية و عدد من البزات العسكرية و معدات لمشفى ميداني .

 الصورة لأحد المضبوطات من حي ديربعلبة تم نقلها عبر قوات الجيش العربي السوري ....*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 يونيو 2012)

كان الله في عون سوريا والاسد رئيسها

 واتمني زوال الغمة بسرعه 

وتحيا للدب الروسي الذي مازال يثبت للعالم كله قوته وشجاعته


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*انظروا الجهل والتخلف وكيف يقتل الأطفال :*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> كان الله في عون سوريا والاسد رئيسها
> 
> واتمني زوال الغمة بسرعه
> 
> وتحيا للدب الروسي الذي مازال يثبت للعالم كله قوته وشجاعته


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*درعا - طفس :
 اشتباكات عنيفة و مصادرة عدد كبير جداً من سيارات البيك آب التي كانت مجهزة لتستخدم للأسلحة الثقيلة لكن الجيش تدخل بالوقت المناسب وصادر السيارات و عاد منتصراً ، ورجوعه كان رائعاً و كانت الهتافات للسما حيث كانت هناك نية لاحتلال المنطقة من قبل المسلحين الذين يتواجدون بأعداد كبيرة لكن هذا بقي حلماً ضائعاً كغيره من أحلامهم الغبية ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*الإرهابي أبو نزار الأنصاري - ذهب إلى جهنم وبئس المصير :*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*عااااااااااااااجل (عن شبكة أخبار حمص) :*
*رجال الله في الميدان تفعس احد اهم قيادات كلاب الاخوان الشارده ( ادريس سويد) التي حاولت التسلل الى حي باباعمرو مره اخرى عن طريق مزارع حي جوبر و السلطانيه*
* فطس في كفر عايا منذ قليل *
* هو المسؤول عن مجزرة الشومرية *
* هديه الى شيخ الفتنه الى الجرذ الهارب انس سويد*
* الى جهنم و بئس المصير*
[YOUTUBE]d8VKbMtN504[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*القتيل في المشاركة السابقة من أكبررررررر وأهممممممم قادة الإرهابيين ، تم توحيد 4 كتائب إرهابية تحت قيادته لتشكيل مجموعة كبيرة جداً لمحاولة استرجاع باباعمرو ولكن هيهات .*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


>


 
اتفق معاااااااه تمام خصوصا بعد استفراد اميركا بالسلطة المطلقة في العالم

واتمني فيما بعد ان يكون هناك تحالف مصري روسي سوري هل هذا حلم :flowers:


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> اتفق معاااااااه تمام خصوصا بعد استفراد اميركا بالسلطة المطلقة في العالم
> 
> واتمني فيما بعد ان يكون هناك تحالف مصري روسي سوري هل هذا حلم :flowers:


*ليس حلماً أخي الحبيب .*
*كل من يريد في هذا العالم ألا يقف تحت المظلة الأميركية فعليه أن ينضم للمحور الآخر ، مجبر أخاك لا بطل ، محور يضم :*
*روسيا - الصين - الهند - البرازيل - جنوب أفريقيا - إيران - سوريا - كوبا - كوريا الشمالية - فينزويلا (وهؤلاء من سيحكم العالم بعد زوال الحكم الأميركي الأوروبي الخليجي الصهيوني الذي بدأ يزول فعلاً من خلال التوازن الذي أعادته روسيا في سوريا) .*

*والفورة السورية كلها لسحب سوريا من هذا المحور وبالتالي تلقيه ضربة قاسمة لعدة أسباب هي :*
*1 - سوريا هي المنفذ الوحيد لهذا المحور على المتوسط ، وفيه القاعدة العسكرية الروسية الوحيدة في المنطقة .*
*2 - يمكن لقطر أن تزود عبر سوريا أوروبا بالغاز ، ما سيعني انكماش الاقتصاد الروسي .*
*3 - تشكيل حلف إخونجي كبير في وجه إيران أحد دول المحور الذي أتحدث عنه .*

*ولدي شعور بأن طنطاوي يقف على الحياد ، وأنه غير منحاز للفورة في سوريا ، ولكنه يؤجل هكذا فكرة الآن .*

*وأريد أن أخبر كل مصري بأن روسيا تعمل بمبدأ تبادل المصالح وليس هيمنة الدمار الأميركية ، وبأن روسيا صديقة لا تخيب من اعتمد عليها (أميركا لا تخيب إسرائيل فقط ، أما بقية حلفائها تستنزفهم ثم تتآمر عليهم لتدميرهم) ، فمثلاً في حرب 73 وبعد توقف جبهة السادات ، شعرت روسيا بالخطر على سوريا ، هل تعرفون ماذا حدث ؟؟*
*أمدت سوريا بجسر جوي من أحدث الأسلحة الممكنة ومجاناً وبكميات غير محدودة ، وكانت النتيجة استرجاع محااافظة القنيطرة المحررة بالقوة وحدها !!*

*هل ترون كيف أسقطت سوريا طائرة حربية تركية أف 16 وأصابت الأخرى من قذيفتين فقط ؟؟ ولم تتجرأ تركيا وهي عضو بالناتو على تحريك ساكن ؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل تعلمون أن 65% من سلاح الجو الصهيوني من هذه الطائرة ؟؟؟*

*هل تعلمون أن هذه المضادات هي منظومات روسية حديثة زودت بها سوريا مؤخراً جداً ، وهناك ما هو أحدث منها ؟؟*

*هل تعلمون أن روسيا زودت سوريا مؤخراً بـ 100 صاروخ من نوع ياخونت أقوى مضاد بحري بالعالم قادر على إغراق حاملة الطائرات الأميركية بضربة واحدة ؟؟*

*ولهذا سوريا آمنة ضد الحروب الأطلسية من الآن وحتى 20 عام قادم .*
*وأشجع مصر على الانضمام لهذا الحلف الذي عجز اليهود عن اختراقه أو إيقافه .*
*الشرط الوحيد هو رمي الاخونجية عملاء قطر في سلة المهملات ، ومحاولة إيجاد بديل للمعونات الأميركية ، وأما السلاح وكل شيء آخر فهو متوفر في المحور الآخر .*
*حتى أنهم زودوا سوريا بـ 20 مليار دولار ودائع لتجاوز الأزمة ، وزودوها بعدة بواخر نفط بنزين وديزل مجاناً من فنزويلا وإيران .*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*
*يتوجب على الجميع رفع معنويات الثوار لان قسم منهم بحالة صعبة جدا بعد استشهاد ثلاثة من قواد السرايا وخاصة استشهاد القائد البطل القائد الميداني لمعركة تحرير باباعمرو الشيخ ادريس سويد .*

*هههههههههههه معنوياتهم بالحضيض ، ومعنويات بواسلنا تعانق السماء ، صدقوني لن يصح إلا الصحيح ، وكل هؤلاء المسلحين إلى هزيمة وزوال ، والخلود لجيشنا وبلدنا .*

*هزائمهم تكبر يوماً بعد يوم منذ بدء الحسم ، ويفقدون الرقعة تلو الأخرى ، يسيطرون على رقع معينة بضعة أيام ثم يخسرونها مع عدد كبير من قتلاهم .*

*ولم يحسم الجيش الأمور فقط بسبب وجود المدنيين وعدم القدرة على حرق الأرض بمن فيها من المسلحين لأنهم يحتمون خلف المدنيين ويمنعونهم من النزوح حتى لا تسهل مهمة الجيش بسحقهم .*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*عاااجل : هذا الإرهابي قتل في ساحة المعركة في حمص قبل ساعة من الآن باعتراف الإرهابيين :*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*الجيش السوري الباسل يقدم عشرات الشهداء يومياً ، وسطياً 25 شهيد يومياً ، ولكن صور الإرهابيين في هذه اللحظات كالطوفان على صفحات كل الشبكات الشريفة منها والإرهابية ، ولا أدري ماذا أنقل أو ماذا ، أحاول نقل أكبر قدر ممكن من الصور :*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*مجموووعة أخبار رااائعة نقلاً عن شبكة أخبار الحفة جنود الأسد :*
*الساعة 11 ليلاً :*
*مقتل المدعو بسام محمد السنبكي قائد ما يسمى كتيبة ابو عبيدة الجراح في حي ركن الدين في دمشق .*

*الساعة 11 ليلاً :*




*الساعة 11 ليلاً :*
*نزف إليكم نبأ فطس إحدى قياديي الجماعات الارهابية بحمص " نديم شبلوط "
حيث قامت قواتنا الباسلة بتصفيته
لكم التهاني
ولجيشنا الغالي الشكر والدعاء*

*الساعة 11 ليلاً :
ريف حلب :
انسحاب الجيش الكر من مدينة الباب ودخول قوات الجيش العربي السوري وتمركزت في اكثر المواقع بالمدينة
الله محيي الجيش السوري الباسل

الساعة 1 صباحاً (لكن هذا الخبر سابق لموعد طرحه) :
مقتل الارهابي خالد صهيوني من مدينة بانياس قتل في ريف دمشق




الساعة 1 صباحاً :
الارهابي الفاطس أحمد مصطفى العراكي في ريف اللادقية - الحفة




الساعة 1 صباحاً :
الارهابي الفطاس راشد محمد الخالدي في ديرالزور




الساعة 1 صباحاً :
مقتل الارهابي محمد لطيفة الملقب أبو عبدو في داريا (بريف دمشق) من قبل حماة الديار

الساعة 3 صباحاً :

الفاطس سعيد قره فاقي من لواء كرارة الساحل نتيجة اصابة بليغة تعرض لها من قبل الامن العسكري صباح اليوم

الساعة 3 صباحاً :

الى جهنم من ديربعلبة حتى الان 
نجيب ناصر كنعان
صالح الفاعوري
محمد الشامي
حافظ الشامي
ثلاثة مجهولي الهوية

الساعة 3 صباحاً :

مقتل المنشق العريف أحمد ريبا من شيخضاهر في ريف دمشق اليوووووووووم الى جهنم ..

الساعة 3 صباحاً :

العسكري المنشق عبدو جراد، 20 عاماً...قطع تذكرة الى جهنم ذهابا وبدون عودة ....

الساعة 3 صباحاً :

عدنان البحيري - أبو حسان قتل على يد حماة الديار وهو من سكان جوبر .... بس قتل بحمص (دليل على أنه قتل في ميدان المعركة) ...

الساعة 3 صباحاً :

مقتل الارهابي نزار عبد المجيد الحريري في درعا - الجيزة على يد حماة الديار

الساعة 3 صباحاً :
الارهابيان محمود عبد الوهاب وبشار حاج بكري في جهنم وبئس الصمير قتلا في حلب على يد حماة الديار

منذ ساعتين :
تصدت عناصر مخفر بلدة اليمامة الحدودي بريف اللاذقية الليلة الماضية لمجموعة ارهابية مسلحة تسللت من الأراضي التركية وهاجمت المخفر المذكور التابع لمنطقة الربيعة بريف اللاذقية.
وأن الاشتباك أسفر عن مقتل عدد من الإرهابيين وإصابة عدد آخر منهم بينما فر الآخرون باتجاه الأراضي التركية.
وأشار المصدر إلى أن الاشتباك أسفر عن إصابة عدد من عناصر المخفر.
ميدانيا ومساء الامس كانت بعض العصابات وبأعداد قليلة التي هربت من عمليات التمشيط بين الاحراش قامت بالهجوم على بعض الحواجز على مداخل المدينة تصدت لها قوات جيشنا الباسل واوقعت العديد منهم قتلى واسرى وملاحقة فلول البعض حتى الاااااااان .

منذ حوالي الساعة :
الفاطس أحمد لطيفة في ريف دمشق




منذ حوالي الساعة :
الفاطس أبو حمزة الملقب بالخال ...في ريف دمشق



































*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*هناك صورة فظيعة لشخص مؤيد للنظام مذبوح وبها رأسه فقط ، يتناقلها الإرهابيون مع التكبير والفرح ، لعنة الرب تحل عليهم ، والهزائم النكراء طبعاً .*
*هذه هي فورتهم ، ولهذا السبب يهزمون .*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*عاااجل عن شبكة أخبار حمص :*
*5 فطايس واكثر من 20 جريح من ميليشات العدو الأمريكي القطري في حمص القديمة 
وما يزال التطهير مستمر في منطقة كفرعايا والسلطانية بعد تجمعهم فيها بقصد العودة الى بابا عمرو والتخبط مستمر في صفوف الميليشيات بعد اتخاذ الجيش اسلوب جديد وهو استهداف القيادات بشكل مباشر عن بعد مما يدل على قوة استخبارتنا 
وحصيلة الكلاب النافقة ستكون ان شاء الله مثل البارحة حصيلة جيدة 
*
*خريطة محافظة حمص (مدينة حمص في الجزء الغربي والبادية في الشرق) :*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*سانا:
الجهات المختصة تدمر خمس سيارات بمن فيها من الإرهابيين وتصادر أسلحة على طريق دير بعلبة - الإسماعيلية شرق بلدة تلبيسة بريف حمص



*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*اعتقال المطلوب صلاح لطفي بيطار في الحفة على يد حماة الديار 
ومقتل الارهابي سعيد قره فاقي اثر عمليات التنظيف الجارية للريف اللاذقية (الساحل السوري كله آمن جداً) :*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*تلفزيون الدنيا :*
*حي الجبيلة بمحافظة دير الزور : عشرات الإرهابيين ممن روعوا الأهالي يلقون حتفهم في اشتباكات عنيفة مع الجهات المختصة التي صادرت كميات كبيرة من الأسلحة والذخائر بحوزتهم .*

*الإرهابيون القتلى هم : الإرهابي نظام ربيع ومجموعته والإرهابي محمود النايف ومجموعته والإرهابي أحمد الأبرص ومجموعته والإرهابي علي الدغيم ومجموعته .*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*إرهابيون يغتالون المواطن عبد المجيد حلاوة في منطقة خان شيخون في محافظة إدلب لرفضه وولديه " الانشقاق " عن الجيش العربي السوري .*

*محافظة إدلب بشكل عام أكبر (وسيكون آخر) تمركز للإرهابيين بحكم الحدود مع تركيا (محافظة لواء اسكندرون أقصى نقطة في الشمال الغربي محتلة من تركيا ولذلك لتركيا حدود مع إدلب) ، والحسم فيها مؤجل ، وصحيح أنهم لا يسيطرون على كل المحافظة وإنما نصفها فقط ، ولكن ذلك يكفي لتمكنهم من عمليات اغتيال .*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار دوما :*
*ريف دمشق - دوما : داهم الجيش أوكاراً للإرهابيين وقتل عدداً منهم واعتقل آخرين ، ودمر الأوكار التي كانت تستخدم كمتاريس لشن الهجمات على حواجز الجيش .
وقال أحد سكان دوما إنه تم تدمير وكر يحتوي على رشاش متوسط على سطحة كان يطلق النار منه على حواجز الجيش .*

*خريطة دوما في محافظة ريف دمشق يوضح سبب كثرة الأخبار عنها فهي ضخمة جداً ، فيها بساتين كثيرة ، وينتشر فيها التطرف ومنطقة حدودية ، ولكن الأمور تحت السيطرة منذ يومين وذلك بعد هزائم ضخمة وقتلى بالعشرات للإرهابيين المسلحين الذين سيطروا يومين ثم هزموا هزيمة نكراء :*




*خريطة محافظة ريف دمشق في سوريا :*
*

*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*ليسمع العالم اعتراف مؤيدي مرسي بأن سوريا وحدها صاحبة السيادة المطلقة :






أقسم بالله بالحرف الواحد و من فم الجزيرة إلى ...أذني

- المذيع محمد كريشان للضيف ملمحاً إلى دور أمريكا : بصراحة هل ترى أن هوية الرئيس المصري هو قرار محض مصري؟؟
- الضيف (كنيته جوادي): نو نو..قلتها من قبل عهد السيادة المطلقة ولّى.
- -المذيع محمد كريشان: قلتها بهذا الشكل"نو".."نو" بالإنكليزية ام بالعربية؟
- الضيف: قلتها بالحالتين .."نو" و "لا"..عهد السيادة المطلقة انتهى ..و هذا أفضل..هذا لمصلحة الشعوب..و إلا أصبحنا غلى مصير يشبه مصير سورية..

أدمن شبكة شام الإخبارية

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*تشيع إحدى القرى الموالية اليوم 26 شهيداً قضوا في مذبحة دارة عزة يوم الجمعة .*

*يقول أحد الرجال : قدمت ابني شهيداً قبل 20 يوم ، وأنا الآن أقدم ابني الثاني شهيداً .*

*يا أحباء كيف نهزم ونحن بهذه العزيمة ؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*ناصر قنديل :
تركيا اشتكت للاطلسي سقوط طائرتها بالدفاعات الجوية السورية ومحمد مرسي مرشح الاخوان المسلمين فاز بالرئاسة بضغوط على المجلس العسكري المصري لتدعيم المواجهة مع سوريا هذا يعني ان افضل ظروف الحرب على سوريا توفرت اذا كانوا رجال حرب فليقرروا ونحن بالمرصاد وستكون حرباً لم يعرفوها من قبل ولا توقعوا رجالها ولا سلاحها وسيكتب التاريخ عنها انها الحرب التي سقطت فيها زعامة اميركا كما سقطت الهيمنة الالمانية النازية على العالم لكن بقوة رجال عاهدوا الله وما بدلوا تبديلا*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يونيو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

*اعتبرت وزير الخارجية الأميركية هيلاري كلينتون ان إسقاط سوريا الطائرة التركية عمل وقح وغير مقبول .*

*كلهم مثيرون للشفقة ،، كلهم عاجزون أمامك يا سوريا ويا أسد سوريا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## The Antiochian (25 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار دير الزور (رغم ضراوة الحسم الجاري في المحافظة والقضاء بالأمس على 4 مجموعات مسلحة بالكامل عددهم عشرات المسلحين) :*
*اطلقت اخر مهلة خلال 24 ساعة لتسليم الاسلحة من كل مسلح ....
N*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يونيو 2012)

*ريف دمشق - الغوطة الشرقية : تم ترحيل مجموعة من الأرهابيين الى جهنم وبئس المصير*
* وهم مليشيات تطلق على نفسها لواء الأسلام الأرهابي :*
* الأرهابي أحمد عطايا*
* الأرهابي  نزار الساعور*
*  الأرهابي خالد عيون*
* .. الأرهابي  خالد الغزاوي*
*الأرهابي  عماد الدين خيتي*
* الأرهابي  مهند نور الدين*
* وتمت أصابة مصور قناة الجزيرة في دوما أصابة بالغة *


*خريطة محافظة ريف دمشق :*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يونيو 2012)

*إرهابي قتيل من كتيبة الخضراء في حي الحميدية المسيحي المحتل من السلفيين والإخونجية ، ويدعون أنه قتل في قصف عشوائي ، لماذا إذا لا يستشهد المسيحيون في الحي وأنتم تحتمون بهم ؟؟؟*

*أنظروا كيف أن إصابته بنصف جبهته ، لكنهم يخجلون من الإعتراف بأنهم يهزمون في ساحات المعارك المتكافئة وبنفس الأسلحة بل وبأسلحة أقل تطوراً مما لديهم :*
[YOUTUBE]rPGXv-nbB7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يونيو 2012)

*بالفيديوووو من قلب ساحة المعركة ، أنظروا كيف تمت إصابة الإرهابي (في البداية يهللون ويفرحون ، وبعد أن يقتلهم الجيش يبدأ النحيب والهستيريا) :*
[YOUTUBE]ZuQcTFw2D84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يونيو 2012)

*شاهدوا كلاب الجيش الكر الذين يحتلون حي الحميدية المسيحي في حمص :*




*انظروا الدمار الذي فعلوه بالكنائس :*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يونيو 2012)

*الجهات المختصة تدمر خمس سيارات مجهزة برشاشات وكل من بداخلها الى جهنم وبئس المصير بديرالزور
تم تدميرالسيارات الخمسة بالقرب من قرية الشحيل
وتم ترحيل كل من الفطائس التالية الى جهنم :
محمد ميزر الحسين الأحمد
حازم السيد رباح
صالح الغبير الذي يترأس مجموعة ارهابية بديرالزور
/اسماعيل علي العجيل / من قرية أبو حمام فطس ائناء مقاومته لجيشنا الباسل
اسماعيل العزيز،
محمد صالح الغدير
محمود محمد النكلاوي
...** اسماعيل علي العزيز

نصر من الله لجيشنا الباسل ...*

*خريطة دير الزور في سوريا :

*


----------



## antonius (25 يونيو 2012)

*



*
*كما أكد مسؤول ميداني في ميليشيا "الجيش السوري الحر" في تركيا لوسائل إعلام تركية ما تناقلته الصحف عن مغادرة العميد رياض الأسعد تركيا الى بلغاريا وبحوزته ما يقارب مليوني دولار والعائدة للدعم اللوجستي "للجيش الحر" من قبل احد الممولين "للثورة السورية" بتاريخ 16-06-2012.*
*وفي أول تعليق لعضو المجلس الوطني السوري عبد الباسط سيد على هروب العميد رياض الاسعد الى بلغاريا وبحوزته أموال تخص الثورة السورية، صرح سيد لبعض وسائل الاعلام بالقول: “في البداية سمعت الخبر من الصحف الصادرة ولم أعلق في البداية، وبدنا نعمل على التحقق من الامر، ولكن بعد ان تحققنا اريد ان اقول اولا الى الاخوه المقاتلين في سورية معنوياتنا لن تتأثر بهروب الاسعد مهما كانت الاسباب فالثورة يقودها الرجال، ويقتل بها الشجعان ويحصد ثمارها الجبناء وقليل ان نطلق كلمة جبان على العميد رياض الاسعد فخيانته اليوم لن يغفر لها التاريخ، وهو ركب موجة الثورة لمكاسب مادية، وانا اعمل على مد الدعم للأخوه في سورية ليل نهار.*
*وعن سقوط بعض المحاور بيد القوات الحكومية السورية وقتل المجموعات المسلحة في سورية قال :لم نخسر معركتنا في كافة القرى فجميعنا يعلم أن الحرب مع النظام السوري معركة كر وفر، واذا بقيت الدول الكبرى في صف المشاهد سوف نخسر كل التحركات المسلحة في سورية، فلدينا ارقام مخيفة عن القتلى ولم يحدد لدينا حتى الآن إذا كان القتلى مدنين او مقاتلين من مجموعاتنا المسلحة.*
*مصادر في المجلس الوطني السوري اكدت لعربي برس أن الأخبار التي تحدثت عن هروب رياض الأسعد لم تكن متوقعة بتاتا خصوصا وان النظام السوري فتح باب المواجهة على مصراعيه مع الجيش السوري الحر، مضيفةً علينا الإنتظار لمعرفة ما جرى بالضبط، وعلى العقيد الأسعد توضيح ما جرى.*
*بالمقابل تنفي اوساط قائد الجيش الحر أن يكون الأسعد قد إختلس اموال الثورة وفر إلى بلغاريا، وتشير إلى ان من يريد التصويب على العقيد بأنه مختلس عليه مراجعة تاريخه القريب، فنحن نعلم من سطى على اموال الثورة، ونعلم ما هو السبب الحقيقي للخلاف بين الشيخ عدنان العرعور وبرهان غليون وأعضاء المكتب التنفيذي في المجلس الوطني.*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يونيو 2012)

*الإرهابي محمد زامل ابو سياف قائد سرية الأمن والحراسة في حي الخالدية ... قتل أمس بنيران حماة الديار أمس
إلى جهنم وبئس المصير*





*الاتحاد الاوروبي يدين اسقاط الطائرة التركية من قبل سورية
الاتحاد الاوروبي لايؤيد او يدعم تدخل عسكري بسورية 

قلنا سابقا هالاتحاد الاوروبي اتحاد حكي وجعجعة ع الفاضي ...

الصورة لسيارة كبين عليها رشاش م ط تم الاستيلاء عليه بجهود رجال الله على الارض الجيش العربي السوري ..*


----------



## ohannes (25 يونيو 2012)

يعطيك العافية​


----------



## أَمَة (25 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شاهدوا كلاب الجيش الكر الذين يحتلون حي الحميدية المسيحي في حمص :*





The Antiochian قال:


> *انظروا الدمار الذي فعلوه بالكنائس :*



 









 
ابليس يكره الصليب وكل من آمن بالمسيح المخلص الذي مات عليه طوعا وقام في اليوم الثالث معلناً غلبته على الموت وعلى ابليس الذي سبَّبَ الموت.

لذلك لا يستغرب المسيحي عندما يرى أعوان ابليس مستمرين في كراهية الصليب والمسيح والمسيحيين وبيوتهم وكنائسهم.

الرب طويل الأناة لكي يندم هوؤلاء ويعودوا اليه تائبين .


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يونيو 2012)

antonius قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*كل الشكر لك أخي ، صراحةً أنا لم أنشر الخبر لأني غير متأكد 100% بعد ، البعض يؤكد والبعض ينفي والأمور تائهة ، ووعدت في هذا الموضوع بأن أتحدى الطرفين من أن يتم تكذيب أي خبر أضعه .*
*وجهودك شرف لموضوعي .*

*أود التنويه إلى أن الحديث اليوم (في حال صحة الخبر) هو أن رياض الأسعد رجل مخابرات سورية من أكثر الرجال إخلاصاً ، بعد القبض على حسين الهرموش (القائد السابق للجيش الكر) من تركيا والمجيء به إلى سوريا وإعدامه تم إرسال الأسعد ليكون البديل ، ويعلم كل الأسرار والخفايا الاستخباراتية ، وحين بدأ الحسم كانت مهمته الهرب وتركهم تائهين في منتصف الحسم ، والهرب بأموال الدعم لتركهم في أقذر حالة يستحقونها :59: :bud:.*

*إن صح الأمر فما رأيك بهكذا حنكة وهكذا رجال ؟؟*
*رأيي أن هزيمتهم مستحيلة *


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يونيو 2012)

*الجيش السوري يسيطر على احياء باب السباع وباب الدريب والمريجة، 
جورة الشياح في حمص: اكثر من 400 من المسلحين تم قتلهم.

الجيش يسيطر على أكثر من 60% من جورة الشياح.
معنويات الجيش مرتفعة جداً
الإعلامي حسين مرتضى*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يونيو 2012)

*سانا: مقتل 4 إرهابيين بانفجار سيارة مفخخة كانوا ينوون تفجيرها بقوات حفظ النظام بإدلب .*
*



*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*المدعو ثامر احد المسلحين بديرالزور تم الحجز في جهنم وبئس المصير مع منامة طول العمر*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار الحفة جنود الأسد :*
*مقتل الارهابي محمد عادل العمر  في كفرنبل .. وتم اسعافو لتركيا بس ما لحقوووووه فطس*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار الحفة جنود الأسد :*
*الارهابي عبد الرحمن مجيد المجيد حجز له ورحل الى جهنم وبئس المصير*



http://www.is-tr.com/up//uploads/images/is-tr1a694ce5a3.jpg


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار الحفة جنود الأسد :*
*هاد اسمو الارهابي الجيفة عماد الأخوان تـــم اليوم قطع تذكرة إلى جهنم عى يد حماة الديار ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار الحفة جنود الأسد :*
*الارهابي الفاطس محمود الدعاس ابو همام قتل في دوما (ريف دمشق) على يد حماة الديار .*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار الحفة جنود الأسد :*
*مقتل كل من الارهابيين في مدينة درعا :
 رباح فوزات قطيش
 عبد الوهاب عبد الرحمن البشير
 فريد عبد الرحمن البشير
  محمد شكري شرف 
 محمد غازي ابوالسل
 ابراهيم قاسم ابوالسل
 منصور فريد الجهماني
 يامن زياد العقلات 
 عصام عثمان شرف
...** فلاح موسى السحاب 
  رافت عبد الرحمن الديات
عطالله ناصر القادري 
  ياسين عبد الله العنتبلي
 وليد عبد المجبد غشام 
  نسيم السلطي 
 محمد العطا ابو انس 
 محمد الطلاع
 رافع ابازيد 
 سيد غزاوي
 صبحي ابو خالد
 الله يعين جهنم !!!! كل هالقرف فيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*أنظروا كيف يقوم أعضاء الجيش الكر بتصفية بعضهم البعض ، صراعاتهم تكبر ، معنوياتهم بالحضيض ، هذا الفيديو يثبت إعدامهم للإرهابي وليد البستاني (وهو من فتح الإسلام) ، وقد قتلوه أصلاً بتهمة أنه هو قد قتل بعضاً منهم ، من يخون وطنه يبيع زوجته وليس فقط يقتل أصدقاءه :*
[YOUTUBE]5gRBYy0tY5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*نقلاً عن شبكة أخبار دير الزور Deir-N-N ، مجموعة أخبار ترجع لما بين 13 ساعة إلى 8 ساعات (مع حذف الأخبار المشتركة مع شبكة أخبار الحفة جنود الأسد) :*
*ديرالزور: الجهات المختصة تداهم أوكار المسلحين في حيي الشهداء والرشدية و تشتبك معهم مما يسفر عن مقتل عدد منهم أخطرهم "اسماعيل علي العزيز" ومصادرة مبالغ مالية كبيرة وأجهزة اتصال و جوازات سفر وأجهزة كمبيوتر*

*الى جهنم وبئس المصير
 (اسماعيل العزيز، محمد صالح الغدير، محمود محمد النكلاوي)
أعضاء مايسمى بالجيش الحر قتلوا اثناء مجابهتم جيشنا الباسل*

*يرجى الحذر مجموعات ارهابية مسلحة تقوم بتفخيخ سور الحديقة المركزية بالمدينة*

*علا نباح الكلب ووداعه والى مثواه الاخير جهنم وبئس المصير
 /اسماعيل علي العجيل / من قرية أبو حمام  فطس ائناء مقاومته لجيشنا الباسل
 البقاء للوطن ولعنة الله على كل خائن*

*الجهات المختصة تدمر خمس سيارات مجهزة برشاشات وكل من بداخلها الى جهنم وبئس المصير بديرالزور*

*تم تدميرالسيارات الخمسة بالقرب من قرية الشحيل*

*/محمد ميزر الحسين الأحمد/ الى جهنم وبئس المصير*

*/سليمان عبد الله الجراح / محمود سليمان المعيوف/
 من سكان حي الجورة ذهبا ليهاجموا احد حواجز حفظ النظام بديرالزور وعادا ليس الى الجورة بل الى جهنم وبئس المصير*

*الارهابي خالد العبيد خرج حامل السلاح  ليقتل ابناء جيشنا 
 فأرسلوه الى جهنم وبئس المصير*


----------



## نصر 29 (26 يونيو 2012)

ده تركيا هاتجيب الناتو و الامريكان و يطلعوا بشار بالملابس الداخليه على الطائره اللى ضربها دى 

هو فاكر انها هاتعدى .. هو فى طائره مقاتله هاتعمل دوران فى مكانها كأنها هليكوبتر ما لازم تخترق الحدود عشان تعمل دوران وبعدين الطائره الرادار لقطها يعنى انها داخله على ارتفاع عالى مش منخفض وكان المفروض يتصل بالطيار ينبهه انه اجتاز الحدود.. ده غير ان ضرب هدف اخترق اى حدود بيحتاج قرار سياسى عشان الدفاع الجوى يضرب 

بشار نهايته قربت لولا اسرائيل عليه وبتحميه كان زمانه حصل القذافى ... مضربش الطائرات الاسرائيليه ليه لما قصفت ما وصفوه وقتها انه مشروع مفاعل نووى .. ومضربش الطائرات الاسرائيليه ليه لما كانت بتخرق حاجز الصوت فوق دمشق ايام شارون بدل ما كان بينزل يجرى يستخبى فى الملجأ 

وطنية ايه اللى بتتكلم عنها يا اخ انطاكى ده الذخيره اللى استخدمت الى الان ضد الشعب كانت تحرر الجولان  

ده انا لو مكانه انتحر اكرملى تبقى ارضى محتله بقالها 65 سنه وليا عين اورى وشى لشعبى طب ازاى


----------



## apostle.paul (26 يونيو 2012)

*اينما وجد هؤلاء الارهابيين المسلمين وجد الخراب 

دين مقترن بخراب البشرية

ابحث فى اى مكان فى العالم فيه خراب ومشاكل هتلاقى الاسلام متربع وبيقول انا السبب فى تخلف البشر وصراعتهم


*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

> ده تركيا هاتجيب الناتو والامريكان و يطلعوا بشار بالملابس الداخليه على الطائره اللى ضربها دى


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وااااااااااااااع هع هع هع*
*تعال أنت وتركيا وأميركا وإن استطعتم الانتصار علينا لا تقصروا .*
*حبيبة قلبك أميركا الآن ههههههههههه وأميركا ضد بشار وإسرائيل معه هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عندما يتحدث السلفي تعرف من كلامه فقط من المتحدث .*
*السلفيون الجهاديون في سوريا مكانهم تحت الأحذية يسحقون بالعشرات يومياً وسيتم تطهير سوريا منهم قريباً .*





> هو فاكر انها هاتعدى .. هو فى





> طائره مقاتله هاتعمل دوران فى مكانها كأنها هليكوبتر ما لازم تخترق الحدود عشان
> تعمل دوران وبعدين الطائره الرادار لقطها يعنى انها داخله على ارتفاع عالى مش منخفض
> وكان المفروض يتصل بالطيار ينبهه انه اجتاز الحدود.. ده غير ان ضرب هدف اخترق اى
> حدود بيحتاج قرار سياسى عشان الدفاع الجوى يضرب









*الذليل الذي لا يعرف ماذا يتصرف أردوغان قال بأن الطائرة اخترقت الأجواء السورية بالخطأ ، ويعني الناس عالشط شافوها والفيديو موجود وتم تصوير كيف ضربت الطائرات بمدافع وليس بصواريخ ، مداها الأقصى 2 كيلو .*

*والقرار مأخوذ سلفاً .*





> بشار نهايته قربت لولا اسرائيل





> عليه وبتحميه كان زمانه حصل القذافى ... مضربش الطائرات الاسرائيليه ليه لما قصفت
> ما وصفوه وقتها انه مشروع مفاعل نووى .. ومضربش الطائرات الاسرائيليه ليه لما كانت
> بتخرق حاجز الصوت فوق دمشق ايام شارون بدل ما كان بينزل يجرى يستخبى فى الملجأ









*أولاً من يحمي بشار هو روسيا وليس إسرائيل ، أما إسرائيل فتفضل رحيله لأنه شكل أحد أقوى الجيوش ، ولكنها تريد الاطمئنان على المخزون الكيماوي فقط .*

*ثانياً : لم تضرب الطائرات الإسرائيلية سابقاً لأن هذه المنظومات الروسية حديثة جداً ، (الرادارات والمضادات) وتم شراؤها على إثر الاختراقات الجوية الإسرائيلية ، وأتحداك أنت وإسرائيل أن تدخل طائرة بعد اليوم وتعود سالمة .*
*وما ضرب ليس مفاعلاً نووياً بل مقر التنمية الزراعية ، ومفتشي الوكالة الذرية لم يستطيعوا إثبات أنه مفاعل أصلاً !!!*
*ووثائق ويكيليكس موجودة وتقول أن سوريا حركت صواريخها الكيماوية باتجاه إسرائيل بعد تلك الحادثة ، وبالتالي من الواضح أن سوريا استردت حقها بطريقة ما .*



> *وطنية ايه اللى بتتكلم عنها *
> *يا اخ انطاكى ده الذخيره اللى استخدمت الى الان ضد الشعب كانت تحرر الجولان  *


*شوف يا حبيبي كل سلفي مسلح مكانه تحت الحذاء في القبر ، هذه قاعدة معروفة في سوريا منذ أن بدأ الاخوان في سوريا باغتيال أبناء الشعب .*
*عندما يكون لديك 5 أصدقاء شهداء (من كل الطوائف دون استثناء) ، وفتاة تعرفها على النت خطفوها السفلة ، وعندما وعندما ستشكر الجنود البواسل على هذه الذخيرة التي يجب أن تتفرغ في مؤخرة كل إرهابي .*

*لأن الحرب الآن أصبحت مع أعوان الناتو في الداخل .*





> ده انا لو مكانه انتحر اكرملى





> تبقى ارضى محتله بقالها 65 سنه وليا عين اورى وشى لشعبى طب ازاى









*أنت من سيضعك رئيس أصلاً ؟؟ بزيادة عليك تنتخب من أثبت نظرية التطور .*
*هذا النظام أكبر قاتل للصهاينة عبر التاريخ (بعد هتلر) وأتحداك أنت وغيرك أن تنكر هذه الحقيقة .*
*وقد صنع توازن رعب في المنطقة وقوة صاروخية ، وله الدور الأكبر في تحرير الجنوب اللبناني وتشكيل منظومة مقاومة ومدها باللازم .*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*قصدت بعبارة من يحمي بشار هو روسيا أي من يحميه من اعتداء خارجي على غرار الاعتداء الذي دمر ليبيا .*

*أما من يحميه داخلياً فطبعاً لا علاقة لأحد ، لأن من يحميه هو أن أكثر الشعب يؤيده ، وأن الجيش والقوى الأمنية مخلصة له وللشعب ، صدقني يعرضون ملايين الدولارات على الضباط لينشقوا ، وصدقني بعض الضباط في سوريا رواتبهم لا تزيد عن 400 دولار شهرياً ، ولكن هناك عقيدة قتالية راسخة ، هناك شموخ أحدثك به فأضع كل أعدائي تحت أسفل حذاء .*

*نحن لدينا حنكة ولدينا رجال تهز الأرض ، وليس لدينا ما نخشاه ، أحباؤنا استشهدوا وخطفوا وعذبوا على يد الإرهابيين ، لم يقتلوا فينا إلا خوفنا ولم يعد لدينا ما نخسره ، مستعدين لمحاربة العالم بأسره .*

*(أريد التنويه لفكرة : لاحظ تجارب أميركا ، لو أن للعراق حدوداً مع إسرائيل لما استطاعت ضربه لأنه كان سيضرب إسرائيل رداً على الهجوم ، ولو أن أميركا خاضت تجربة مشابهة قبل العراق لما أعادت الكرة ، ولاحظ أن الحرب في ليبيا تمت دون أي تدخل بري لأنها تعلم مغبته نتيجة حنكة نظام في سوريا دعم المقاومة العراقية فجعلها مستنقعاً يربي أميركا) .*

*وأدعو الجميع للانضمام للأسود للتمكن من الحديث بهذا الفخر والشموخ والنصر ، نحن قوم لم نعرف القواعد الأميركية ولا المعونات الأميركية ولم نعرف من أميركا إلا العقوبات الاقتصادية ، ومع ذلك سنكون بيضة القبان التي ستنهي الحكم الأميركي للعالم ونسلمه لروسيا غير آسفين .*

*تعال زر سوريا وخذ منا دروساً في الكبرياء والتضحية والصمود والانتصار .*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*لأن جراحهم نزفت.. ونخوة عزهم عزفت.. نشيد المجد للأوطان.. لأن الأرض مطلبهم.. ونور الحق مركبهم.. تجرد من بقيتهم رجال أمنوا قرأوا إذا جاء.. رجال عاهدوا صدقوا وقد شاؤوا كما شاء.. صفاء النفس وحدهم.. فجل حديثهم صمت وبعض الصمت إيماء... لذا هبوا كإعصار فلا يبقي ولا يذر.. لهم بالموت فلسفة فلا يخشونه أبدا.. إذا أمروا.. لأجل بلادهم رفعوا لواء النصر.....فانتصروا....*
* الله محيي الجيش...*
[YOUTUBE]SjlNQKdTULg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]W-fUrMpjMGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*عااااجل عن شبكة أخبار حمص :*
*من الساعة الخامسة صباحا وحتى الان اشتباكات في محور الخالدية وجورة الشياح نتيجة محاولة هجوم ارهابيين على حواجز حفظ النظام والاعنف على محور بابا عمرو والسلطانية محاولين دخول الحي والجيش يرد بقوة على محاولة التسلل
الدعاء لجيشتا البطل 
M*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*صحيفة بريطانية : المعارضة السورية المسلحة في سوريا مارست "التطهير العرقي" بحق آلاف المسيحيين

25 حزيران 2012 18:06 

الصندي تايمز: خمسون ألفا من مسيحيي حمص جرى تهجيرهم ، وصودر الكثير من منازلهم كغنائم حرب ، وفي "القصير" طلبوا منهم المغادرة عبر مآذن الجوامع!؟

*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*مصدر سوري للميادين ..تدمير سيارة تقل مسلحين في دوما ريف دمشق ومقتل جميع ركابها .
*


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> * وفي "القصير" طلبوا منهم المغادرة عبر مآذن الجوامع!؟*


 
لم افهم المعنى


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*المقصود أختي الغالية أن التطهير العرقي حدث في القصير أيضاً ، حيث تم طرد كل الطوائف الشيعية بأنواعها بالكامل ، وتم تهجير معظم المسيحيين ، وقد أعلنوها صراحة عبر المآذن أسماء العائلات المستهدفة ، كلها مسيحية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*أهم النقاط التي تناولها السيد الرئيس بشار الأسد في كلمته للحكومة الجديدة :



الرئيس الأسد للحكومة الجديدة: نحن هنا للعمل.. الجانب الاجتماعي أساس الاستقرار السياسي والأمني.. لابد أن يكون لدينا عقل اقتصادي مع رؤية واضحة

...** الرئيس الأسد: نعيش حالة حرب حقيقية بكل جوانبها.. وعندما نكون في حالة حرب فكل سياساتنا وكل توجهاتنا وكل القطاعات تكون موجهة من أجل الانتصار في هذه الحرب
الرئيس الأسد : إعطاء الصلاحيات لأصحاب الصلاحيات .... لنواب الوزراء والمدراء العامين والمدراء ... هذا يساهم في نجاح الإدارة ...على أن يبقى الوزير والمسؤول رقيبا على العمل وموجها .

الرئيس الأسد: يجب أن يتحمل المسؤول والوزير المسؤولية بشكل مباشر دون أن تنعكس على كل الحكومة

الرئيس الأسد : يجب التركيز على معالجة المشاكل الاقتصادية ..

الرئيس الأسد: يجب التواصل مع المواطنين والنزول إلى الشارع بالإضافة إلى العمل المكتبي

الرئيس الأسد: التحدي الأساسي الآن المواد الأساسية والبنية التحتية فنحن في حالة حرب حقيقية

الرئيس الأسد : ثبات سعر الصرف جيد لكنه ليس كل جوانب الاقتصاد، يجب ان نعطي الاولوية للمناطق الاكثر فقرا في سوريا ويجب ان نفكر في كل قرار عن الآليات التي تحقق العدالة في تكافؤ الفرص بين المواطنين

الرئيس الأسد : الآمال كبيرة وهي مطالب مشروعة للمواطنين ولو كانت أكبر من الإمكانيات ولكن عندما نتحدث أو نتواصل بشفافية مطلقة مع المواطنين فالمواطن سيتفهم وسيدعم..

الرئيس الأسد: الإنسان المغرور هو فاشل وفارغ.. وأشدد على التمسك بالتواضع*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*https://www.facebook.com/News.Network.Doma.City?ref=ts#



https://www.facebook.com/News.Network.Doma.City News Network Doma City شبكة أخبار دوما :
*
*الجهات المختصة تواصل ملاحقتها للإرهابيين في دوما

واصلت الجهات المختصة ملاحقتها للمجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة التي تروع الأهالي وتقوم بالاعتداء عليهم وبأعمال التخريب في دوما وأطرافها بريف دمشق.
وذكر مصدر بالمحافظة أن الاشتباك مع الإرهابيين أسفر عن مقتل وإصابة عدد منهم ومصادرة أسلحتهم.
كما اشتبكت الجهات المختصة مع مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة تستقل سيارة مزودة برشاش دوشكا ما أدى لتدمير السيارة ومقتل جميع الإرهابيين بداخلها.*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*بالنسبة للخبر الوراد هنا :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3220031&postcount=174

*عن مقتل 6 إرهابيين وإصابة مصور الجزيرة ، فقد تأكد مقتل مصور الجزيرة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*News Network Doma City شبكة أخبار دوما :*
*هاااااام 
عاااااااااااجل
تدمير عدة سيارات يستخدمها المسلحين في دوما وتم ترحيل جميع من كان في السيارات الى جهنم ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*اسماء بعض من تم ترحيله الى جهنم اليوم من درعا وقراها اليوم :

1-سامر عبد الرحمن الزرقان
2- حسام عبد الرحمن الزرقان
3- أحمد عبد الرحمن الزرقان
4- فراس محمد شحادات
5- اسماعيل جمال السعدي

من الارهابيين في كفرشمس حوران :

...** 1-الملازم أول الفراري كنان الحبوس
2-أسامة وليد الحمادي

بلشت تقوى جهنم على كتر الحطب يلي فيها ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*ريــف دمشــق | ســـانا :
اشتبكت الجهات المختصة صباح اليوم مع مجموعات إرهابية مسلحة تجمعت في منطقة الهامة بريف دمشق واستخدمتها منطلقا لاعتداءاتها على المواطنين وقوات حفظ النظام وقطعت طريق بيروت القديم واقامت الحواجز على طريق وادي بردى الفرعي لاستخدامه كممر للمسلحين وتهريب الأسلحة من مناطق الزبداني ومضايا إلى منطقة الهامة وأطرافها.

وذكر مصدر رسمي لمندوب سانا ان اشتباك الجهات المختصة مع المجموعات ...**الإرهابية في الهامة اسفر عن مقتل العشرات من الإرهابيين واصابة عدد كبير منهم واعتقال عدد اخر بعضهم من جنسيات عربية ومصادرة اسلحتهم التي شملت قواذف ار بي جي وقناصات واسلحة رشاشة وقذائف هاون وكمية كبيرة من الذخيرة.

وافاد المصدر انه خلال الاشتباك مع المجموعات الإرهابية وملاحقتها عثرت الجهات المختصة على سيارة بداخلها كمية كبيرة من الأسلحة منها قواذف ار بي جي وحشوات دافعة لها وقذائف هاون.*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*مصادر خاصة لشام إف إم في دير الزور :الجهات المختصة تلاحق المجموعات المسلحة في حي الموظفين وتشتبك معهم ما يسفر عن مقتل 10مسلحين بينهم قائد المجموعة "سامرمحمود الاحمد" إضافة لتدمير سيارتي دفع رباعي مركب عليها رشاش كما داهمت قوات حفظ النظام أوكارا للمسلحين في حي عثمان بيك وتدمر سيارتين و تقتل من فيهما من المسلحين .*

*وفي حمص ، تم قتل هذا الإرهابي :*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*عااااجل وهااام : الجيش السوري يسيطر على حي جديد في حمص هو حي السلطانية ، وذلك بعد فشل المسلحين من استرجاع أي شبر من حي باباعمرو منذ تحريره ، فإن الجيش يسيطر على السلطانية الذي يعد خاصرة رخوة لباباعمرو كان المسلحون يحاولون من خلاله العودة لباباعمرو .*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*لفهم الخبر السابق فالسهم الأسود يشير إلى حي باباعمرو ، والسهم الأبيض إلى حي السلطانية المجاور :*


----------



## grges monir (26 يونيو 2012)

بصراحة كل مبسمع اخبار سوريا بقول خسارة يا مصر


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> بصراحة كل مبسمع اخبار سوريا بقول خسارة يا مصر


*لماذا أخي الغالي ؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*شبكة اخبار الحفة جنود الاسد*


*تصفية واعتقال 350 من الارهابيين في منطقة الهامة قرب دمشق.*
* والتطهير مازال مستمرا..*
* من بين الاسماء فطائسهم :*
* أمير كيلاني*
* أنس الكحيل*
*... محمد الجرك*
* عودة محمد سليمان*
* فرزت فتوح*
* جميل عبد الفتاح*
* احمد نزهت*
* مضر كيلاني*
* ايمن النمر*
* أيمن الجرك*
* جودت ابو ياسين القادري*
* فراس سليمان*
* محمد عدنان حيدو*
* ماهر كبتول*
* ابو محمد العربيني*
* بالاضافة الى جثث تسعة ارهابيين من ليبيا والكويت*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*اختطاف اربعة مواطنيين من منطقة جبله اغلبهم مدرسين كانو يستقلون باص متجه الى حلب من جبله .

 عملية الخطف تمت في منطقة القسطل .

 و يطالب الخاطفون باطلاق سراح الاء مورلي مقابل اطلاق سراحهم .
 حالة غضب عارمه تجتاح جبله و ريفها و يخشى من ردة فعل قد تحرق الاخضر و اليابس لان صبر ايوب على الزعران انتهى .*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*ريف دمشق: اغتيال العقيد احمد صالح الحسن من جيش التحرير الفلسطيني بصحنايا*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2012)

*سورية | 3 ناقلات نفط إيرانية تبحر باتجاه السواحل السورية لأول مرة منذ ثلاثة أشهر، ستصل الأولى و هي ناقلة الأمين في وقت لاحق اليوم إلى ميناء بانياس، في حين ستصل الثانية و اسمها ألفين و هي محملة بالغاز في غضون أسبوع و تليها الثالثة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*متفرقات (التعابير القاسية ليست صياغتي بل أنقلها كما هي) :*
*1 - قتل الإرهابي محمد التميمي الملقب " أبو ياسين " أحد عناصر عصابة تسمي نفسها "سارية الجبل" من عصابات تدعى "احرار الشام" اثناء اشتباكات بين إرهابيين وعناصر حفظ النظام على مفرق معر شمارين بريف معرة النعمان .*

*2 - ماهر الأحمد عسكري فار قتل على يد حماة الديار في دمشق - نهر عيشة .*

*3 - انظروا إلى شجاعة الإرهابيين ، تم القبض عليه متخفياً بزي النساء :*




*4 - الإرهابي أحمد النادر مما يسمونه كتيبة شهداء بابا عمر ... تم ترحيله إلى جهنم وبئس المصير*

*5 - الفاطس بإذن الله وائل برد .. ادمن صفحة قناة الجزيرة الحلبية...
وهو مطلوب لأكثر من جهة امنية بحجة التحريض والتعامل مع قناة الجزيرة القطرية .. ودعم المسلحين واخوه الفطيسة مصعب برد وهو احد عناصر الجماعات المسلحة*




*6 - الحفة : إلقاء القبض عل المساعد الفار خالد زكريا مع سلاحه الكامل بمنطقة تفيل قرب كنسبا ومقتل الإرهابي مازن رجب .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*توقف بث الإخبارية السورية بعد استهداف مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة لمبناها في ريف دمشق .*
*أجبن وأعهر فورة في التاريخ .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل :*
*التلفزيون السوري*
*القوى الأمنية تلاحق عناصر المجموعات الإرهابية التي هاجمت مبنى قناة الإخبارية السورية *
*وعودة الإخبارية للبث*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*استشهاد 3 إعلاميين في هذه المجزرة البشعة التي تعكس الفكر الإرهابي .*


----------



## grges monir (27 يونيو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لماذا أخي الغالي ؟؟*


لانها تركت فى ايدى الرعاع والمتخلفين
مصر تشهد انحدار لاسفل بقوة اخى الانطاكى


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*أخي الحبيب ظروف سوريا أيضاً بشعة جداً ، ولكن على الأقل نحن متمسكون بالأمل ، وبالانتصار على التطرف وسحقه .*
*الفارق بيننا وبينكم أن التطرف لدينا غبي ومسلح قتل 8000 موالي للنظام ، يمكن القضاء عليه بالقوة مثلما يحدث هذه الأيام ، وحتى لو هزمنا ، ونحن لن نهزم ، فسنكون قد خسرنا بعدما أوجعناه جداً .*
*أما التطرف لديكم ارتدى بدلة ودخل في اللعبة السياسية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*ما حدث في تلفزيون الإخبارية مجزرة ، استشهد 3 إعلاميون ، و4 حراس وأعداد من المخطوفين بعد هجوم 100 مسلح على المبنى .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*الإخوان المجرمون بعد تفخيخ حي القصور في حمص مع انسحابهم منه ، (الفرق واضح بين القصف والتفخيخ ، لأن القصف لا يدمر كل الجدران بهذا الشكل بل يترك آثار قصف) :*
[YOUTUBE]KjA85lPMA6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*مصادر شام إف إم بدير الزور: قوات حفظ النظام تحبط محاولة قام بها انتحاري لتفجير نفسه بين عناصر حفظ النظام وتتمكن من قتله قبل وصوله لمكان تجمع العناصر
مصادر شام إف إم بدير الزور: الجهات المختصة تتابع مداهمة أوكار المسلحين في حي الموظفين وتشتبك معهم ما أسفر عن مقتل عدد منهم ومصادرة كمية كبيرة من الأسلحة*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

*الامم المتحدة ..المعارضة السورية المسلحة عذبت جنود سوريين واعدمتهم .*

*ليس فقط جنوداً يا حضرة الأمم المتحدة ، بل مدنيين أيضاً .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

*سوريا.. كهنة بحمص ..الوضع في الاحياء المسيحية بالمدينة بالغ الخطورة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

*سوريا ...اشتباكات عنيفة بين الجيش السوري والجيش الحر في منطقة الكاشف في درعا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*الارهابي أيوب الخولي
المعروف بامهر رماة القواذف في القصير

تم ارساله الى جهنم و بئس المصير*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار الحفة جنود الأسد :*
*13 مسلح الى جهنم بضربة واحدة في دوما (ريف دمشق) اثناء محاولتهم قطع طريق رئيسي .....هيك احسن من القاء القبض عليهم ..*

*دير الزور: استقبال حار جداً لارهابيين من القاعدة كانوا يخططون لضرب مواقع في دير الزور وهم يرتدون لباس باكستاني كلابية قصيرة وأثناء عملية التخطيط غرب مدرسة البنات الأولى زلزلت الأرض من تحتهم ففطس منهم ثمانية أرهابيين ووقع الباقي جرحى.
ويستمر الدعس بالبسطار العسكري.*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

*البيت الأبيض يدين أعمال العنف كافة في سوريا بما في ذلك استهداف قناة الاخبارية السورية*

*يا أيها الكلب الأسود في البيت الأبيض أنت من يدعم هؤلاء العهرة ، وسيتم سحق مشروعك يا كلب وسيتم سحق كلابك الإرهابيين .*

*يقتل القتيل ويمشي في الجنازة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار عكرمة // حمص :

 إشتباكات و إنفجارات قوية منذ الصباح في السلطانية و جوبر و مقتل عدد من الإرهابيين هناك و في بعض أحياء حمص القديمة تسمع أصوات الإشتباكات .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يونيو 2012)

*حمص ... نزف اليكم خبر استشهاد الملازم أول البطل باسم من مصياف والعسكري البطل محمد إسماعيل من سكان وادي الدهب بعد ما كبدو إرهابين منطقة القصور خسائر جسيمة بل أرواح يذكر ان الملازم أول باسم من أبطال معركة تحرير بابا عمر والسلطانية وجوبر وشارك بكافة عمليات حمص وتطهيرها هذا وقد تمكن اعداء الوطن من أصابته أصابه مباشرة سقط من خلالها عن درج البناء المتحصن فيه وتم سحب جثمانه الطاهر من قبل المسلحين نسأل الله الصبر لنا ولذوي الشهداء *


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*


> *تنسيقية درعا:درعا || كفرشمس الجريحة *
> *تم بعون الله دفن الشهيد الشاب مراد قاسم الخولي والشهيد سميح عبد الرحمن البشير وعدد من الشهداء من ابطال جيشنا الحر *


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*انظروا إلى الأخبار على الصفحات التكفيرية كيف تكون :*
*حمص دير بعلبة :
ثوار دير بعلبة وحي الربيع العربي الاشاوس الابطال قاموا بارسال مجموعة من شبيحة المجوس الشيعة من حي العباسية الى جهنم وبئس المصير هم :
محمد عباس دوم
أحمد عبد العزيز مستو
فادي صادق منصور
علاء علي شحود
علي علوش
محمد خير الله طه
الله أكبر ولله الحمد*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*عااااااجل خان شيخون:
==============
خاص **شبكة أخبار خان شيخون K.H.N.N*
*قتل أكثر من عشرة إرهابيين من الجيش الكر بينهم أربعة ضباط فارين من خدمة الوطن وجرح 12 أخرين والقبض أيضاً على خمسة أخرين في كمين نصبة جنود جيشنا البواسل للجيش الكر في مدينة صوران التابعة لمحافظة حماة من بين المصابين أربع إرهابيين من مدينة خان شيخون 
حيوا الجيش
حيوا رجال الوطن البواسل
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*من فكاهات الصفحات الإرهابية :*
*



هل تعلمون أن عدد المدرعات والدبابات التي دمرها الجيش الحر في سوريا اليوم فقط .. اكثر من مئة !!


أنقر للتوسيع...

على هذه الحالة لدينا على الأقل 400 شهيد من الجنود !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هههههههه يعني يرمون الفكاهات شمالاً ويميناً ، ونفس الدبابة المدمرة يصورونها مرة كل بضعة أيام ، ولا يعرفون عما يتحدثون لأن الحسم أفقدهم عقولهم .*


----------



## ohannes (28 يونيو 2012)

يعطيك العافية على تعبك ... مع متابعة

وشكرآ لاهتمامك ...بنقل الخبر الصحيح​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

ohannes قال:


> يعطيك العافية على تعبك ... مع متابعة​
> 
> 
> وشكرآ لاهتمامك ...بنقل الخبر الصحيح​


*حبيبي كلامك مشجع جداً ، الرب يعافيك .*
*أنا سخرت وقتي لخدمة قضيتنا العادلة المشرفة ، وهذا أقل ما نقوم به في ظهر الجنود البواسل في العراء والميادين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار دير الزور :*
*مقتل قائد المجموعة "محمد عبد الله التركي"وكل أفراد المجموعة بالكامل
 خلال مداهمة قوات حفظ النظام أوكار المسلحين في حي الموظفين
 الى جهنم وبئس المصير*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*(المصدر:جنود الحقيقة _ديرالزور)*
* تعميم :*
* أعطاء مهلة لمسلحي الجحش الكر لتسليم أنفسهم خلال 12 ساعة من الأن*
* وهي المهلة الأخيرة من قبل الجيش العربي السوري*
* علمأ بأننا لم نستخدم حتى الأن 1% من القوة ونعتبر كل الدمار الذي لحق بمسلحي الجحش الكر هو ت*
*حمية ولم ندخل مراحل متقدمة*
* علمأ بإن قتلى المسلحين حتى الأن 139 مسلح (منذ حملة التطهير في دير الزور خلال الأسبوع الأخير)*
* في حال أنتهاء المهلة وعدم استجابه كلاب الجيش الكر*
* سنتخذ أجرائات جديدة مدمرة*
* والدعس مستمر حتى النصر*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار دير الزور :*
*تم ختم جواز أكثر من 40 مسلح وجرح العشرات اليوم في دير الزور
 الى جهنم وبئس المصير
 الجيش العربي السوري يتمنى لهم رحلة سعيدة*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يونيو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار دير الزور :*
*قامت الجهات المختصة بتصدي لمجموعات إرهابية مسلحة في منطقة الحميدية والجبيلة
 ومقتل عدد من المسلحين وجرح العشرات وتدمير 3 سيارات بيك أب تحمل رشاشات بي كي سي في **منطقة الحميدية*

*ملاحظة : حي الحميدية في دير الزور ليس حي الحميدية المسيحي الذي أحدثكم عنه في حمص ، فقط تشابه بأسماء المناطق ، حيث يوجد اسم منطقة الحميدية في عدة محافظات أخرى أيضاً بينها دمشق .*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

*القضاء على كافة اعضاء مايسمى بـ لواء درع الثورة في الشمال الذي كان متواجد في ادلب وتصفية قائدهم محمد رزوق عبد الحي .*
*لا أدري ما هذا اللواء 10 أشخاص ، كل عصابة تطلق على نفسها الاسم الذي تريده ، ويوجد آلاف العصابات .*
*

*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة جنود الحقيقة . دير الزور :*
*وصول عدد قتلى مسلحي الجيش الكر بشكل مؤكد الى 56 مسلح وعطب العشرات منهم

 ولازالت العصابات تتكتم على عدد قتلاهم وتقوم بنقل جثثهم الى أماكن مجهولة*

*وهذا يتوافق مع تأكيدات شبكة أخبار دير الزور عن رمي 14 جثة من قتلاهم في نهر الفرات .*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

*مقتل 40 مسلح من الجيش الكر في دوما أمس .*
*وصفحات الإرهاب تعترف بمقتل 8 "مجاهدين" منذ الخامسة من بعد ظهر الأمس (موثقين بالفيديو لديهم) .*
*لكنهم وضعوا صوراً لـ 14 قتيلاً يقولون أنهم قضوا نتيجة القصف العشوائي ، وللمفارقة التي باتت روتينية أن جميعهم من الرجال الأشداء ، لا يوجد طفل ، لا توجد امرأة ، لا يوجد رجل عاجز ، إلخ ..*
*مما يدل (في رأيي) على أنهم لم يقتلوا في قصف عشوائي كما يدعون .*

*خريطة دوما في محافظة ريف دمشق :*






*خريطة محافظة ريف دمشق في سوريا :*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]u2uyPIOIYZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

*هزيمة جديدة تضاف إلى سجل الهزائم المتتالية للجيش الكر :*
*نقلا عن تنسيقية درعا المحطة ^____________________^

درعا المحطة :: قرار من المجلس العسكري بانسحاب عناصر الجيش الحر من مخيم النازحين والفلسطينية بدرعا

و تي تك تك تي تك تك (كعادة انسحاباتهم التكتيكية ^_^)*

*صدقوني منذ بدء قرار الحسم فقد الجيش الكر الكثير من الأحياء ، وإذا ما سيطر على مكان جديد فإنه يسيطر عليه بضعة أيام ثم يخسره بطريقة مدوية مع عدد كبير من قتلاه .*

*مثلاً ما زالت دير الزور تحت سيطرة المسلحين منذ أسبوع ، لكن في هذا الأسبوع قتل 189 مقاتلاً من الجيش الكر ، وهكذا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

*تلخيصي لما قرأت على صفحة من صفحات دعم الإرهاب :*
*بلدة كفرشمس في محافظة درعا والتي كان يسيطر عليها إرهابيو الجيش الكر ، قام الجيش عليها بحملة عسكرية واسعة واستخدم الطرفان مختلف أنواع الأسلحة في الاشتباكات ، وأدت في النهاية لتحرير البلدة بعد أن تم قتل عشرات من مقاتلي الجيش الكر (باعترافهم أكثر من 30 مقاتلاً) ، ثم إعلان الجيش الكر الانسحاب التكتيكي كعادته .*

*الله محيي الجيش .*


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 يونيو 2012)

* يقال يااخى الجيش الحر وصل الى العاصمة ومعارك فى العاصمة فى نشرات الاخبار بيقال كدة *


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

*عاااجل : الاخوان المجرمون في حلب يغتالون أستاذاً جامعياً في جامعة حلب بسبب انتمائه الطائفي ، وصوروه وأجبروه على الاعتراف بأنه شبيح يطلق الرصاص على الناس ، علماً أنه حاصل على الدوكتوراه من جامعة تولوز الفرنسية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * يقال يااخى الجيش الحر وصل الى العاصمة ومعارك فى العاصمة فى نشرات الاخبار بيقال كدة *


*شوف حبيبي سبق أن وصلوا لحي الميدان الدمشقي وتم قتل أكثر من 20 منهم وتفكيك أوكارهم ودحرهم ، والآن لا يستطيعون الاقتراب إلا من بعض العشوائيات البعيدة ، والريف بغالبيته جداً عاد لسيطرة الجيش منذ زمن بعيد ، ولكن ليس كل ما يقال لك في دمشق تصدقه ، دمشق محاطة بمحافظة اسمها ريف دمشق لها حدود مع لبنان والأردن ، انظر لخريطة محافظة ريف دمشق رقم 2 ، وفي قلبها دائرة صغيرة هي رقم 1 وهي العاصمة دمشق محافظة مستقلة لاكتظاظها بالسكان :*
*

*

*وإذا ما قمنا بتكبر رقم 2 ، أي محافظة ريف دمشق فهي كذلك :*




*انظر لدوما في ريف دمشق ما أكبرها ، معظم الأخبار عنها ، وهي لها حدود مع الأردن ، سيطر عليها الجيش الكر يومين قبل أن يبدأ بتلقي الهزائم ، المدوية ، ومثلما قلت لك في الأمس خسروا 40 مقاتلاً في دوما .*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار دوما :*
*دوما : أسماء أهم روؤس الارهاب المرحلة اليوم الى جهنم 

1 - محمد عمر وهبي
2 - خالد التوت
3 - حسان الطوخي
4 - هشام خبية
...** 5 - راتب خبية
6 - أحمد القصير
7 - سامر عبد الهادي
8 - محمد حسام الجغصي
9 - ثائر الحسين
10 - عبد السلام عيون السود

الارهابين (الجغصي _ الحسين _ عيون السود) هم من حمص
دعاؤكم لحماة الوطن .*

*دوما : إنجازات رائعة لرجال الله وعلى القطاعات جميعاً وقد تم فك شيفرة الاتصال بين الإرهابين وتم التدخل عليها وإخراجهم من أوكار الارهاب بعد تضليلهم وتم اصطيادهم مجموعة بعد مجموعة قبل اكتشاف الارهابيين للاختراق والآن فقدوا قدرة التنسيق والقيادة والاشتباكات مستمرة وعشرات القتلى من القناصين ومن مطلقي القذائف الصاروخية وتم مصادرة القواذف وبينها إسرائيلي الصنع .*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 يونيو 2012)

اخي الانطاكي

هناك اخبار عن تحركات لقوات سعودية دخلت الاردن لفرض السلام في سوريا

ما معلوماتك عن هذه التحركاتك

حفظ الله سوريا وشعبها وقائدها الاسد


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> اخي الانطاكي
> 
> هناك اخبار عن تحركات لقوات سعودية دخلت الاردن لفرض السلام في سوريا
> 
> ...


*أخي الغالي هذه الإشاعات كانت قوية جداً منذ بضعة شهور واعتقدنا أنهم فعلاً احتشدوا على الحدود .*
*لكن هناك معطيات أخرى ، مثلاً : ما هو ترتيب الجيش السعودي بين جيوش العالم ؟؟؟ الجيش السوري 16 عالمياً ، والـ 5 من ناحية القوة الصاروخية ، هل الجيش السعودي قادر على أخذ نفس أمام الجيش السوري ؟؟؟*

*أخي الغالي لولا وجود القواعد الأميركية في الخليج فإن الجيش السوري قادر (جدلاً طبعاً) على احتلال الخليج خلال 3 أيام .*

*إذاً من ناحية القوة لا مقارنة وبالتالي صعب جداً حدوث أمر كهذا .*
*وهل تجرأت تركيا الدولة العظمى الشريكة بالناتو عليه حتى يتجرأ غيرها ؟؟؟*

*ثانياً : العامل الإيراني ، هل تعتقد أن إيران ستقف متفرجة ؟؟ إيران لديها من الصواريخ ما يكفي لضرب كل شبر مأهول بالسكان في إسرائيل والخليج بصاروخ خاص به ، ومن خشية الخليج من إيران كدسوا القواعد الأميركية لديهم ، وكدسوا عشرات آلاف الجنود الأميركان .*

*ثالثاً : العامل الصهيوني ، سوريا أعلنت أن أي حرب تشن عليها من أي جهة ليست إلا حرباً إسرائيلية ، وستضرب إسرائيل دون هوادة ، ولذلك لا أحد يحارب سوريا بشكل نظامي معلن .*

*لك كل المحبة ، ولا تخشى علينا شيئاً ، ربنا يحميك .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*شبكة اخبار الحفة جنود الاسد*
*طجوا لايك على احلى خبرية اليووووووووووم *
*.*
*.*
*هل تعلم عزيزي السوري ان اليوم الجمعة 29/6/2012 من اكثر الايام دعساً على الارهابيين ؟ اليكم وقائع اليوم :*

*1- الجيش العربي السوري يقتل عدد كبير من المسلحين ويدمر سياراتهم المجهزة برشاشات دوشكا بين منطقتي المخرم التحتاني وتل حسن باشا*

*2 - وحدات الجيش تقوم بتحديد مكان أوكار المجموعات الارهابية في منطقة الكسارة بريف حمص وتقوم بتدميرها بالكامل بمن فيها*

*3 - الجيش السوري يسحق اعدادا كبيرة من الارهابيين في جورة الشياح بحمص.*

*4 - الجهات المختصة تقوم بعملية نوعية كبيرة بمشاع الاربعين في حماة وتلقي القبض على عدد من الارهابيين وهم اكبر رؤوس الارهابيين وتمت مصادرة اسلحة بكميات ضخمة جدا و عتاد عسكري ومنها اسلحة اسرائيلية*

*5 - مقتل عدد كبير من الارهابيين في دوما من بينهم زعماء خطرين للارهابيين والكشف عن سجون ومعتقلات كانوا يستخدمونها الارهابيين للتعذيب*

*6 - تدمير مقرات ومراكز اتصالات الارهابيين بدوما وعربات مجهزة برشاشات ثقيلة*

*7 - مقتل عدد كبير من المسلحين والعثور على أنفاق مليئة بالرشاشات والذخيرة وأسلحة حرارية موجهة عن بعد بكمائن منتشرة في ريف الحفة والجيش يتعامل بحزم شديد*

*والله محيي الجيــــــــــــــــــــــــــش العربي الــــــــــــــــــسوري*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*معارك سيذكرها التاريخ ، معارك ستسحب قيادة العالم من أميركا لتعطيه لروسيا ومحورنا :*
*تقرير شبكة دمشق الإخبارية عن معارك دوما يوم أمس :*
*في مدينة دوما:
تم تقسيم دوما الى عدة قطاعات وبدأ عمليات الدخول لها من كل الاطراف بعد عملية اختراق لمنظومة اتصالات متطورة للقيادة والسيطرة بريطانية الصنع وتم التحكم بحركة المسلحين عبر اوامر وهمية مما كشف اغلب اوكارهم وافادنا المهندس خالد وهو احد رجال الله المشاركين في العملية وهو من سلاح الحرب الالكترونية ان المنظومة احتاجت منهم عشرون ...**يوماً من العمل وقال ان الارسال كان رقمي والتشفير كان من درجة ٥١٢ وان البنية الشبكية كانت معقدة ولكن تم الاختراق والسيطرة، واما في القطاع الأوسط التقينا الملازم احمد من سلاح المهام الخاصة فقال لقد دمرو كل السيارات التي تخصنا بصواريخ حرارية اسرائيلية وامريكية ومضادات ارضية رشاشة من عيار متوسط واضررنا الى احراق باقي السيارات السليمة حتى لا يستعملها الارهابيون ولأننا دخلنا واقتحمنا متاريس العصابات راجلين في بطولة لا توصف لصف الضباط والمجندين واصيب لنا عشرة جرحى قم بمعالجتهم ميدانياً ولم نستطع اخلائهم ال بعد ان تم مساعدتنا بغطاء ناري من الجو وقد استطعنا تدمير عدة اوكار وقتل عشرات الارهابيين والقبض على عدة عشرات منهم بعد معركة استمرت ٣٦ ساعة دون توقف، كما افادنا رئيس الطاقم المسعف من الخدمات الطبية في الجيش العربي السوري ان بعض الجرحى رفض ترك القتال ومنهم الشهيد البطل المقدم يوسف ابراهيم وشهيدين اخرين قضوا برصاص القنص الغادر،،، لقد تم ضبط مستودع اسلحة وتم مصادرة السلاح كما تم ضبط مشفى ميداني وتم مصادرة تجهيزات بث مباشر عبر الاقمار الصناعية وما زالت عمليات التمشيط والمداهمة جارية حتى اللحظة 

من التعليقات التي قرأتها أنقلها كما هي :*
*أمجد محمد** باركولي استشهد ابن عمي وسيم محمد بدوما من شوي فدا الوطن فدا سوريا الأسد الله يرحمك يا ابن العم*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*لدي مجموعة أخبار رائعة / نبدأ في هذه المشاركة بصورة معبرة :*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*أخبار رائعة عن شبكة أخبار حمص :*
*تقرير ميداني لمدينة حمص و ريفها 

حي جورة الشياح اصبح شبه خالي من عصابات الاخوان المجرمون و ذلك بفعل التقدم النوعي و المستمر لحماة الديار من اكثر من محور و حيث اصبحت هذه العصابات عاجزه عن فعل اي شيئ اما رجال الله في الميدان .

العصابات المسلحه في حي السلطانيه محاطه بطوق محكم و لا تستطيع الهروب من اي منفذ و يتم التعامل معها بما يرضي حورياتهم. 

فرار لعصابات الاخوان المجرمون في تلبيسه الى الرستن و ذل**ك بسبب الضربات النوعيه لحماة الديار في تلبيسه و تدمير اوكارهم و قتل الكثير منهم و تدمير العديد من السيارات الرباعية الدفع المجهزه بالرشاشات 

تمركز للعصابات المسلحه في الرستن و الحوله .

يوجد تقدم ملحوظ لحماة الديار في منطقة الحصن و الزاره .

*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*رغم المصاعب فيها ، مجموعة أخبار رائعة عن دير الزور :*
*مصادر خاصة لشام إف إم بدير الزور : الجهات المختصة تداهم أوكار للمسلحين بحي الجبيلة -عثمان بك- -دوار الباسل- وجانب نادي الضباط وتشتبك مع المسلحين وتدمر عدة سيارات دفع رباعي مجهزة برشاشات ما أسفر عن مقتل عدد كبير من المسلحين واعتقال عدد آخر
*
*مراسل الدنيا في دير الزور : الجهات المختصة تشتبك مع مجموعة إرهابية في حي الحميدية وتدمر سيارة بيك أب مزودة برشاش مما أدى إلى مقتل من في داخلها

مراسل الدنيا في دير الزور : الجهات المختصة تشتبك مع مجموعة إرهابية في حي العرضي وتقتل عددا من أعضاء المجموعة وتعتقل عددا أخر
*
*مراسل الدنيا في دير الزور : الجهات المختصة تداهم وكراً لمجموعة إرهابية اعتادت التعامل مع قناة الجزيرة القطرية وفبركة الأخبار في حي البعاجين قرب فرن حوكان
*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*سانا : انفجرت عبوة ناسفة كان يعدها الارهابيون في مصنع لإعداد العبوات الناسفة في حي القرابيص بحمص وكان بداخله اسلحة ما ادى الى احتراق المصنع ومقتل جميع الارهابيين الذين كانوا بداخله .*

*الله كبير .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يونيو 2012)

*شـبـكـة أخـبـار حـمـاه | H.N.N
*

*الجهات المختصة تشتبك مع إرهابيين في حماة وتقتل وتقبض على عدد منهم

اشتبكت الأجهزة الأمنية المختصة مع مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة بحي الحاضر الصغير بالمدينة .

وذكر مصدر بالمحافظة أن الاشتباك أسفر عن مقتل جميع عناصر المجموعة ومتزعمها فراس عماد الطعمة .

وفي ريف حماة.. وبعد ورود معلومات عن وجود مجموعة ارهابية مسلحة تقوم بالاعتداء على الاهالي اشتبكت الجهات المختصة مع ارهابيين يستقلون دراجات نارية وبعد ملاحقتهم في الأراضي الزراعية بين بلدتي مورك ومعان اسفر الاشتباك معهم عن مقتل ثلاثة وهم وليد ابراهيم الربوع وعمر رمضان كرو وهما من مواليد معرة النعمان والثالث مجهول الهوية وصادرت ما بحوزتهم من بنادق الية وذخائر.

وتعرضت مجموعة من وحدات الهندسة تتعرض لكمين في بلدة حلفايا ما أسفر عن اشتباك مسلح ومقتل عدد من المسلحين والجهات المختصة تلاحق فلول الإرهابيين
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 يونيو 2012)

* اسلوب جميل وعندك لغة كويسة تنفع تكون صحفى حقيقى او مراسل اخبار بجد​*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يوليو 2012)

*حمص | الخبر اليقين من أرض العرين :
وحدات من الجيش العربي السوري تنفذ فجر اليوم عملية نوعية استطاعت من خلالها تدمير معسكر للمرتزقة في منطقة المخرم بريف حمص , حيث تم تصفية أكثر من مئة مسلح وتدمير خمسين سيارة كانت مجهزة برشاشات ومخبئة , ومصادرة كميات كبيرة من السلاح

والله محيي الجهات المختصة*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يوليو 2012)

*الإعلامي رفيق لطف :*
*الأيام القادمة وهذا الأسبوع تحديدا سيتم القضاء على معاقل الإرهاب في كل أنحاء سوريا ... وذلك إستعدادا لمرحلة جديدة وهي مرحلة (القبضة الحديدية) ... فلنكن الظهير لجيشنا الباسل للابلاغ عن أي أمر مريب .......*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يوليو 2012)

*تقرير ميداني هااام وعااجل عن شبكة أخبار حمص :*
*تقرير ميداني لحمص اليوم

* اصابة خمس اشخاص في حي الزهراء جراء اطلاق عليهم النار من قناصه .
*جورة الشياح لم يتم تطهيرها بعد بشكل كامل و لكن على وشك ان تكون خاليه من العناصر المسلحه .
*شهدت اليوم مواجهات عنيفه جدا مع كلاب الاخوان في حمص القديمه و الورشه و الخالديه
*العصابت المسلحه في حمص القديمه قامت باحراق عدد من المنازل و بتفخيخ الطرقات و بعض المنازل و فجرت بعض العبوات الناسفه .
*ملاحقة و تصفية ما** تبقى من كلاب الاخوان في حي السلطانيه و جوبر.
*استشهاد عنصر و جرح 9 عناصر في مواجهات مع عناصر مسلحه في اطراف حي القصور و القرابيص تم قتل و جرح عدد من الارهابيين .
*المجموعات المسلحه قامت باستهداف حاجر لعناصر حفظ النظام بالقرب من ابل مما ادى الى استشهاد عنصر .
*المجموعات المسلحه قامت باستهداف حاجر لعناصر حفظ النظام بالقرب من فرق المختاريه مما ادى الى استشهاد عنصر.
*الحصن تشهد مواجهات مع كلاب الاخوان .
*الرستن تشهد تجمع كبير لكلاب الناتو الذين انسحبو تكتيكيا من بعض احياء حمص و تلبيسه الى الرستن .
*العثور على 9 جثث متفسخه في حي كرم الزيتون داخل احد المنازل و تم العثور ايضا على عظام بشريه .
* العثور على جثة شخص مجهول الهويه مقتول في حي العباسيه في احد المنازل .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يوليو 2012)

*بالنسبة لما حدث في زملكا من مجزرة أمس ، سيارة مفخخة انفجرت بالمشيعيين ، وحتى لا يقول أحد كيف نتهم الإرهابيين بتفجير حلفائهم ، نجيب بأن الانفجار لم يكن مقصوداً بل كان مهيأً كفخ من سيارتين انفجرت إحداهما وأدت لعشرات الضحايا ، وبعض صفحاتهم فضحت عن غير قصد ما حدث :*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 يوليو 2012)

*على لسان أحد الإرهابيين ، انحسار الجيش الكر في درعا وهروبه من معظم المناطق ، ومدى الفساد و"التشبيح" في صفوفه ، ومدى هبوط معنوياتهم والسرقات :*


----------



## antonius (1 يوليو 2012)

شو معنى "جرو" بلغتكم يا انطاكي؟


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 يوليو 2012)

antonius قال:


> شو معنى "جرو" بلغتكم يا انطاكي؟



* اعتقد انها بوبى   هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## antonius (1 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *بالنسبة لما حدث في زملكا من مجزرة أمس ، سيارة مفخخة انفجرت بالمشيعيين ، وحتى لا يقول أحد كيف نتهم الإرهابيين بتفجير حلفائهم ، نجيب بأن الانفجار لم يكن مقصوداً بل كان مهيأً كفخ من سيارتين انفجرت إحداهما وأدت لعشرات الضحايا ، وبعض صفحاتهم فضحت عن غير قصد ما حدث :*


 فيديو الانفجار صعب فعلا مشاهدته!


----------



## antonius (1 يوليو 2012)

> اعتقد انها بوبى هههههههههههههه


لأ معتقدش هههه...احنة بالعراق في ليها معنى جديد مش كويس


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2012)

antonius قال:


> شو معنى "جرو" بلغتكم يا انطاكي؟


*أخي الغالي هي بالأساس غير مستعملة تقريباً بالعامية ، مأخوذة من الفصحى نفسها بمعنى صغير الكلب ، ولاحظ أنه كان يقول "كلاب" ، ثم أراد وصف أحد صغار السن والقيمة فقال عنه "جرو" .*

*ولا نعرف لها أي معنى آخر ، لك كل محبتي أخي الغالي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2012)

*فيديو عن مقتل الخنزير كريه الروح والرائحة والشكل أبو زيد الأنصاري ، من كتيبة الأنصار إحدى أذرع القاعدة :*
[YOUTUBE]9OpGyTxkNX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2012)

*خبرين نقلاً عن صفحة جنود الحقيقة . دير الزور :*
*1 - يجري الأن دعس مسلحين قرب دوار مدلجي وأصوات بكاء المسلحين تسمع في المنطقة .*

*2 - موعلى أساس شهداء ورايحين على جهنم
ليش ماتشيلون بطاقات شخصية 
العمى ضربكم صار عندنا تل من الجثث لكلابكم ولا واحد شايل بطاقة تعريف
... وكل واحد وجهو يقطع الرزق 

وأذا سمحتم لاتحرقوا جثث الباكستانيين والحماصنة الي بمجموعاتكم 
خلوها علينا أحنا نقوم بواجبهم
*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2012)

*صوة اعتراف صفحة الإرهابيين في درعا بهزيمة الجيش الكر ، وأخذت تضع له التبريرات المضحكة ، يقولون زوراً أن الجيش الكر يتعرض للقصف ، إذاً لماذا لا نرى قتلى للجيش الكر قضوا بتراً أو حرقاً ؟؟ السبب أنهم يقتلون في معارك الشرف والبطولة وبأسلحة أقل مما لديهم .*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2012)

*عاااجل : حدثت في حلب اشتباكات قبل ساعة من الآن ، واللافت أنه على رغم من كبرها فإن الجيش سطر انتصارات كاسحة خلال أقل من نصف ساعة ، بدليل استماع أهالي حلب لهتافات الجنود عبر الأحياء "أبو حافظ - أبو حافظ" *

*يبدو أن الاشتباكات كانت مع بعض العراعير الهاربين من إدلب (مستنقع الجيش الكر) وريف حلب الشمالي ، حيث بدأت خلال اليومين الماضيين تلوح بعض هزائمهم فيها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *1 - يجري الأن دعس مسلحين قرب دوار مدلجي وأصوات بكاء المسلحين تسمع في المنطقة .*


*هذا مصير قطط الجيش الهر في دير الزور (ما زال الجيش الهر يسيطر منذ حوالي 10 أيام على المدينة لكن كل يوم يتقدم الجيش ويلقنه الدروس ثم ينسحب في المساء وهكذا ، وقد خسر الجيش بعض المدرعات لاستخدام الإرهابيين صواريخ حرارية أمريكية ، ولكن قتلاهم في الأسبوع الأول في دير الزور 189 قتيلاً كما ذكرنا ، ومن في الفيديو ليسوا منهم فهو من الأمس) ، وهو مصير كل من سينضم إليهم أيضاً ، بعد أسبوع من هذا البوست ستكون الأمور أفضل بكثير في كل سوريا ، وهي اليوم أفضل بكثير من قبل يومين :*
[YOUTUBE]ziSntfVcQkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## besm alslib (2 يوليو 2012)

*تسلم ايديك The Antiochian على الاخبار*

*انا عمتابعها شوي هون وشوي عالفيس *

*بس اللي مزعج بنظري انه بالرغم من كل الحقائق اللي عمتنكشف الا انه في ناس اسا عمتقول النظام والجيش اللي بيقتل*
 
*بتذكر وقتها لما الرب قال بانجيل متى*[FONT=&quot]​
[FONT=&quot]
​
[FONT=&quot] ​*من اجل هذا اكلمهم بأمثال لأنهم مبصرين لا يبصرون و سامعين لا يسمعون و لا يفهمون*
*
*
 *وانتو الشباب اللي عميتعب بنقل الحقائق عميعرض صور وفيديوهات وشهادات ابناء البلد نفسهم ومع هيك ناس كتير لا عمترضى تعترف باللي بتشوفو ولا تقتنع باللي بتسمعو وراكضين ورا اخبار شياطين الجزيره والعبريه وغيرهم


* ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## چاكس (2 يوليو 2012)

*قوات الأسد تواصل هجماتها وموسكو تدافع عنه مجددا*

*قوات الأسد تواصل هجماتها وموسكو تدافع عنه مجددا







اجتاحت القوات السورية الشوارع التي تتناثر فيها الجثث في احياء المعارضة شبه المهجورة على أطراف العاصمة يوم الأحد في الوقت الذي دخل فيه الصراع مرحلة جديدة اشتد فيها القتال قرب مقر حكم الرئيس بشار الأسد.

وقصفت القوات الحكومية ايضا مدنا اخرى في شتى انحاء البلاد بعد يوم من اقدام روسيا على حماية الاسد من جديد عن طريق عرقلة نص في اجتماع للقوى العالمية في جنيف كان من شأنه أن يدعو لتنحيه عن السلطة.

وبعد 16 شهرا من بدء الانتفاضة المناهضة للأسد التي قتل فيها اكثر من 10 الاف شخص وصل القتال العنيف والقصف الان إلى أطراف دمشق. ونشأ كذلك توتر جديد على الحدود مع تركيا في الايام الأخيرة بعد إسقاط القوات السورية لطائرة عسكرية تركية.

وقالت الناشطة المعارضة سوزان أحمد هاتفيا من ضواحي دمشق ان السكان في زملكا على اطراف العاصمة وجدوا صعوبة جمة يوم الأحد في دفن عشرات الأشخاص الذين قتلوا يوم السبت في هجوم بقذائف المورتر على مسيرة مناهضة للأسد.

وقال ناشطون ان اكثر من 40 شخصا قتلوا في الهجوم يوم السبت عندما اطلقت قوات الأمن قذيفة مورتر على جنازة رجل في زملكا كان قد قتل خلال قصف للحي.

وقالت الناشطة "الوضع سيء حقا اليوم في انحاء دمشق."

وأضافت "الوضع في زملكا كان مثل مذبحة لكننا لم نستطع دفن جميع الشهداء بسبب خطورة الوجود في الشوارع ولا نستطيع علاج الجرحى فما من دواء."

وقالت ان القوات الحكومية تداهم زملكا ودوما وهي بلدة يقطنها نصف مليون نسمة على اطراف دمشق وباتت شبه مهجورة بعد تعرضها للحصار والقصف من قبل الجيش للقضاء على مسلحي المعارضة.

وتابعت "دوما دمرت تماما..اذا ذهبت إلى دوما فستشم رائحة الجثث. باتت بالفعل مثل مدينة مهجورة."

وفر مقاتلو الجيش السوري الحر يوم السبت من البلدة وقال السكان انهم يخشون من وقوع مذبحة على ايدي القوات التي تدخلها.

وقالت تركيا يوم الأحد ان مقاتلات من طراز إف-16 انطلقت إلى السماء قرب الحدود يوم السبت ردا على ثلاثة حوادث منفصلة اقتربت فيها طائرات هليكوبتر سورية من الحدود.

وقامت تركيا بتعبئة قواتها بعد اسقطت القوات السورية احدى طائراتها قبل عشرة ايام. كما أرسلت قوات نحو الحدود في الايام الاخيرة وقالت انها ستعتبر اي قوات سورية تقترب من الحدود معادية.

ولم تفلح الجهود الدبلوماسية التي تبذل على أعلى المستويات في ايجاد حل للازمة السورية حتى الان وأظهر اجتماع عقد في جنيف يوم السبت للقوى العالمية ان الدول الغربية والعربية لم تتمكن بعد من اقناع روسيا والصين بالتخلي عن دعمهما للأسد.

واستخدمت الدولتان مرارا حق النقض (الفيتو) في مجلس الامن التابع للامم المتحدة لمنع صدور قرارات تطالب الأسد بالتخلي عن السلطة.

واتفقت الاطراف المشاركة في الاجتماع الذي دعا اليه الوسيط الدولي كوفي عنان على ضرورة اقامة حكومة وحدة انتقالية في سوريا لكن موسكو وبكين نجحتا في حذف عبارة كانت تقترح استبعاد الأسد من اي ترتيبات جديدة.

ويقول مسؤولون غربيون ان النص الذي اتفق عليه خلال المحادثات التي وصفت بانها محاولة اخيرة لوقف العنف المتزايد لا يزال يتضمن بشكل غير مباشر تنحي الأسد لكن موسكو تقول انه لا يحتوي على ذلك.

وقال المرصد السوري لحقوق الانسان وهو جماعة مناهضة للأسد تراقب اعمال العنف وتتخذ من بريطانيا مقرا لها ان اكثر من 150 شخصا قتلوا يومي السبت والاحد. واضاف المرصد انه وقع قصف في محافظة درعا الجنوبية ومدينة حمص بوسط البلاد التي تتركز عليها حملات القمع منذ فترة طويلة.

وقال وليد فارس وهو نشط معارض يعيش في حي الخالدية بوسط مدينة حمص "نستطيع ان نسمع القصف في مناطق مختلفة من مدينة حمص اليوم." وتفرض السلطات السورية قيودا مشددة على وسائل الاعلام الامر الذي يصعب معه بشدة التحقق من صحة مثل تلك التقارير.

وقال النشط "انهارت بناية مؤلفة من ثلاثة طوابق حيث يستخدم الجيش السوري قذائف مورتر كبيرة" مضيفا ان سبعة اشخاص قتلوا يوم الأحد واصيب 14 اخرون.

وباءت جهود اللجنة الدولية للصليب الاحمر لاجلاء المدنيين والجرحى من حمص بالفشل مرتين منذ ان قالت اللجنة انها حصلت على ضمانات في 20 يونيو حزيران من السلطات ومقاتلي المعارضة للسماح لقوافلها بالمرور.

وقال الصليب الاحمر ان العنف حال دون توفر الامن للقوافل في كلا المحاولتين.

وقال الناشط وليد فارس ان المدنيين محاصرون في قلب المدينة حيث يحاصر الجيش الاحياء الواقعة بوسط المدينة وينشر قناصته على الاسطح لاطلاق النار على الناس في الشوارع.

وقال في اتصال من خلال الانترنت "لا يوجد مكان آمن للمدنيين."

وقال وزير الخارجية الروسي سيرجي لافروف يوم السبت ان اتفاق جنيف لا يتضمن أي اشارة ضمنية الى تنحي الأسد نظرا لعدم وجود اي شرط مسبق باستبعاد اي مجموعة من حكومة الوحدة الوطنية المقترحة.

ومع ذلك قال وزير الخارجية الفرنسي لوران فابيوس ان تشكيل حكومة وحدة سيتضمن انهاء حكم الأسد لأن المعارضة لن توافق على الاشتراك فيها ما لم يرحل الأسد.

وقال فابيوس لمحطة (تي اف 1) التلفزيونية "لن توافق المعارضة أبدا عليه للك فإنه يشير ضمنيا إلى ضرورة رحيل الأسد وإن أمره منته."

وقال مبعوث السلام كوفي عنان الامين العام السابق للامم المتحدة بعد محادثات جنيف ان الحكومة الانتقالية يجب أن تضم أعضاء من الحكومة الحالية ومن المعارضة ويتعين عليها ترتيب إجراء انتخابات حرة.

وقال عنان للصحفيين "الوقت ينفد.

"نحتاج إلى خطوات سريعة للتوصل إلى اتفاق. يجب حل الصراع من خلال الحوار السلمي والمفاوضات."

وخطة عنان للتوصل إلى حل من خلال التفاوض للصراع في سوريا هي الخطة الوحيدة المطروحة على الطاولة لكن حكومة الأسد تتجاهلها من حيث الاساس مع فشل وقف اطلاق النار وإعلان مراقبي الامم المتحدة غير المسلحين انهم لا يستطيعون اداء مهمتهم في ظل استمرار العنف.
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يوليو 2012)

* انا ملاحظة على الاخ علمانى والاخ الاخر واحد مؤيد الى بشار والاخر معارض 
 فكدة الاثين يحطوا وتتحول الى ساحة حرب هنا 
 انا فى رائى واعتبرونى اخوكم الخاطى  ممكن الاخ علمانى  يعمل صفحة اخرى ويحط اخبار اللى شايفها هو حسب رائيه هو  علشان الموضوع لايحدث شجار بين الاخوات ويتحول هنا الى ساحة حرب
 واما رائى الشخصى اتمنى ان الدم يقف  دة حرام على الجانبين  وربنا يسامحهم  هم الاثنين​*


----------



## چاكس (2 يوليو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * انا ملاحظة على الاخ علمانى والاخ الاخر واحد مؤيد الى بشار والاخر معارض
> فكدة الاثين يحطوا وتتحول الى ساحة حرب هنا
> انا فى رائى واعتبرونى اخوكم الخاطى  ممكن الاخ علمانى  يعمل صفحة اخرى ويحط اخبار اللى شايفها هو حسب رائيه هو  علشان الموضوع لايحدث شجار بين الاخوات ويتحول هنا الى ساحة حرب
> واما رائى الشخصى اتمنى ان الدم يقف  دة حرام على الجانبين  وربنا يسامحهم  هم الاثنين​*



*أخى العزيز يوليوس ، انا لست مؤيد و لست معارض .. أنا فقط أعرض الأخبار المتداولة على المواقع و صحف الجرائد الالكترونية ، بغض النظر عن كونها مؤيدة ام معارضة .
تقبل ودى*


----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *أخى العزيز يوليوس ، انا لست مؤيد و لست معارض .. أنا فقط أعرض الأخبار المتداولة على المواقع و صحف الجرائد الالكترونية ، بغض النظر عن كونها مؤيدة ام معارضة .
> تقبل ودى*



* انا متقبل كلامك لانك اخى طبعا. دة كان رائى   شكرا ليك ياااخى الحبيب*


----------



## besm alslib (2 يوليو 2012)

*الاخ علماني طبعا بحترم نقلك لخبر انت قراته من صفحات بتمارس التضليل الاعلامي *

*بالتالي حضرتك ما عليك حرج*

*بس بالنسبه للخبر فعزيزي اسمحلي اقولك ان انا عمي ( ابو زوجي ) حاليا بالشام وهالخبر المنقول ما الو اي علاقه بالصحه*

*اكيد طبعا ما فينا ننكر التوترات اللي البلد حاليا عمتعيشها لكن التوترات هي من طرف الناس اللي عمتسمي انفسها معارضه *

*طبعا مع احترامي الشديد للمعارضين المحترمين والحقيقيين مو اللي عمبيمارسو الارهاب تحت مسمى المعارضه والفورة او الجيش الكر *

*و من واجب الجيش السوري  ان يحمي ابناء بلده بالاضافه الى ان افراد الجيش السوري هني عباره عن اولادنا واخواتنا وقرايبنا بالتالي اي كلام سئ يخص الجيش السوري باي شكل *

*هو كلام مغلوط ومرفوض وعاري عن الصحه الغرض منه بس دب الكراهيه ضد سوريا وقائد سوريا في نفوس الناس البعيده عن الواقع او المتجاهله اله*​


----------



## چاكس (2 يوليو 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *الاخ علماني طبعا بحترم نقلك لخبر انت قراته من صفحات بتمارس التضليل الاعلامي *
> 
> *بالتالي حضرتك ما عليك حرج*
> 
> ...


*
أختى الفاضلة ، قلبى معكم اهل سوريا و اتمنى لكم الخير جميعا 
بالنسبة الى الخبر الذى نقلته فها هو مصدر الخبر
http://ara.reuters.com/article/topNews/idARACAE86008S20120701*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 يوليو 2012)

*يا أحباء من حق الجميع نقل أي خبر كان ، ولكن من حقنا الرد ، وسأعقب على الخبر بعد قليل ، لأني سأضع فيديو جديد في موضوع سوريا في المنتدى العام من فضائح الجيش الكر .*


----------



## amalon (2 يوليو 2012)

حاولت كتير ما اكتب شي بس بصراحة ماعد فيني, و بعتذر إذا مشاركتي رح تسبب ازعاج.
أنا إلي اسبوع عمتابع هاد الموضوع و بصراحة هاد جهد جبار و مهم كتير كرمال تبيان الحقيقة لكتير ناس لسا ما فهموها.
الرائع بالمشاركات إنها نابعة من قلب من حماس حقيقي بينتقل من صفحة النت للشخص يلي عميقراها.
و جهدك مارح يروح عبث, مافي شي بحياتنا و بمعاناتنا هي رح يروح عبث
كتار من الناس يلي بحبون مهددين كل يوم, مافي حدا عميهدا لحظة
  كل الرجال يلي راحوا, كل الرجال يلي كانوا بربيع عمرون أبطال حقيقيين! موتون مستحيل يروح عبث
  كل يوم عميرحلنا شهداء, بأول الأحداث كانت كل يوم تمر قافلة شهيد أو أكتر أمام بيتي (هلأ الحمدلله قلوا لأن النصر قريب)
كل يوم ابكي عشخص مابعرفو بس مات كرمالي! كرمال عيش حرة ببلدي و ما انذل, و بعدون بيسموا رجال السيد الرئيس عصابات؟؟؟ بعدون بيتجرؤا يرفعوا صواتون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هدول حيوانات! هدول قوادون غرائز! هدول مابيستاهلوا يكونوا بشر!
بس الله كبير و الرب حامينا, هي تجربة و نحن صمدنا نحن ما انقهرنا فشروا يشوفوا هزيمتنا فشروا
سوريا الله حاميها سوريا ما بتنذل! سوريا بعمرا مارح ترضى تنحني أمام هالكلاب, و بكرا قريب و النصر قريب
  و الله محي الجيش السوري الباسل
  و يبارك جهودك, نحن بحاجة نعرف الحقيقة و شبابنا بالجيش الالكتروني ما بيقصروا بحقنا.
احمينا يا رب...


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

> *اجتاحت القوات السورية الشوارع التي تتناثر فيها الجثث في احياء المعارضة شبه المهجورة على أطراف العاصمة يوم الأحد في الوقت الذي دخل فيه الصراع مرحلة جديدة اشتد فيها القتال قرب مقر حكم الرئيس بشار الأسد.*


*أخي الحبيب أعتقد أن المقصود بذلك منطقة دوما ، ودوما هي أكبر منطقة في محافظة ريف دمشق ، وتمتد من شرق دمشق وحتى الأردن .*
*وقد انتصر فيها الجيش بعد 10 أيام من المعارك ، حيث تمكن سلاح الاتصالات من اختراق شبكات تواصل الأوكار الإرهابية وإعطائها معلومات وهمية أدت للقضاء على المئات منها وهروب الآلاف .*

*علماً أن أهل المدينة كانوا قد غادروا معظمهم تقريباً مسبقاً .*

*يتبع ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

amalon قال:


> حاولت كتير ما اكتب شي بس بصراحة ماعد فيني, و بعتذر إذا مشاركتي رح تسبب ازعاج.
> أنا إلي اسبوع عمتابع هاد الموضوع و بصراحة هاد جهد جبار و مهم كتير كرمال تبيان الحقيقة لكتير ناس لسا ما فهموها.
> الرائع بالمشاركات إنها نابعة من قلب من حماس حقيقي بينتقل من صفحة النت للشخص يلي عميقراها.
> و جهدك مارح يروح عبث, مافي شي بحياتنا و بمعاناتنا هي رح يروح عبث
> ...


*تحية لأراضي البطولة ، تحية لمنابع الشهداء .*
*كل سوريا هي الجيش السوري الإلكتروني ، كل من يساهم ولو بكلمة هو جندي في الجيش السوري الإلكتروني ، وتحية لكتائب الاختراق .*
*كلامك رائع .*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*



وقال ناشطون ان اكثر من 40 شخصا قتلوا في الهجوم يوم السبت عندما اطلقت قوات الأمن قذيفة مورتر على جنازة رجل في زملكا كان قد قتل خلال قصف للحي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أدري من ألف هذه النكتة ، فتارة قذائف وتارة قصف جوي ، والحقيقة ليس إلا سيارة مفخخة .
وهذا ما يؤكده المعارضون من أهل المنطقة في تعليقاتهم على صفحاتهم .
ونقلت أنا اعترافات لصفحات إرهابية بالصورة تتحدث بداية عن كمية للجيش الكر ضد الجيش السوري بسيارتين مفخختين ، ثم يتراجعون ويقولون مجزرة !!

وكذاب من يقول أن دوما باتت في دمار لأن دوما بدأت في العمار من جديد وتم تنظيف الكثير من الشوارع وإصلاح غالبية خطوط الكهرباء تمهيداً لعودة الأهالي ، هذا ما يحدث عندما يحرر الجيش مدينة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار الحفة جنود الأسد ، متفرقات من سوريا:*
*كلب فطس :*




*كلبان فطسا خلال تطهير دوما التي انتصر الجيش فيها :*




*قطيع كلاب يقال بأنه فطس بالكامل :*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*في أعزاز في ريف حلب الشمالي الاشتباكات مستمرة ، تارة يتقدم هذا ، وتارة ينتصر ذاك ، ولكني أحببت نقل هذا الخبر عن صفحة إرهابية :*


> *عاجل حلب- اعزاز : سقوط خمسة شهداء من الجيش الحر الان بقذيفة دبابة \*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار دير الزور Deir-N-N
*

* تم بعون الله أستهداف مصور البث المباشر لقناة دير الزور أثناء تجهيز البث في الحميدية
 والدعس مستمر ....*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*الدنيا: الجهات المختصة تضبط مصنعاً ومستودعاً للعبوات الناسفة في منطقة القصير بريف حمص .*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*هذا كلب منشق ، اسمه محمد عزمي بكار  ، ذهب إلى جهنم وبئس المصير :*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*بحسب المراسل الميداني لشبكة أخبار حرستا : القضاء على 200 مسلح وفق ما يلي :*
*عاجل مراسلنا الميداني :
في محاولة لتكرار حادثة قاعدة الدفاع الجوي بالغنطو 
 حاولت فلول الارهاب التي انسحبت من دوما تحقيق نصر معنوي بالهجوم المركز على قاعدة دفاع جوي قريبة من قرية اوتايا جنوب شرق دوما وسخرت لهذا الهجوم مجموعة كبيرة وبتنسيق عالي والهدف تدمير القاعدة ......بدا الهجوم ليلا وبقذائف الهاون والاسلحة المتوسطة وكانت المجموعة مدعمة بسيارات بيك اب ركز عليها مضادات ....وتصدت مجموعة من بواسلنا من القاعدة لهذا الهجوم واستطاعت ايقاف الهجوم لمدة اربع دقائق وصل فيها الدعم المروحي والذي اظهر قوة هذه المروحيات وادائها الرائع لتسدل الستارة ببطاقات تجاوزت المئتين الى جهنم وبئس المصير .....عند الفجر كان بواسلنا يمشطون المنطقة ويطهرونها وينقلون المصابين والجثث المتفحمة ..........اما ان لهؤلاء ان يعقلوا ويعرفوا ان جيش سوريا الحبيب الله معه ومن كان الله معه ليس لكم سبيل اليه الا باذنه*

*أنوه إلى أن هؤلاء من الفارين من دوما ، وأذكر أنه تم القضاء على مئات خلال معارك تحرير دوما .*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار دير الزور : *
*دير الزور : الجهات المختصة تطهر حي العرضي في المدينة وتداهم عدداً من الأوكار وتعتقل عددا من الإرهابيين

 - انفجار سيارة مليئة بالعبوات الناسفة في حي الجبيلة ما أدى إلى مقتل عدد من الإرهابيين*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار دير الزور :*
*الجهات المختصة تداهم شقة في منطقة الصناعة في الموقف الثاني " المكاتب " وتصادر  كمية من الاسلحة
 أنباء عن مقتل 3 مسلحين في قرية البوعمر التابعة لموحسن
 تدمير 3 سيارات بيك أب بكل من بداخلها من مسلحين قرب كلية العلوم 
 عميلة اعادة الامن والامان مستمرة 
 الدعاء لجيشنا الباسل والرحمة على الشهداء العسكريين والمدنين العزل والشفاء العاجل للجرحى
 هذا ماورد الى حد الان *


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*عن صفحة جنود الحقيقة . دير الزور :*
*حي العرفي
 في قديم الزمان 
 كان هناك حاجز طرقي للمسلحين عبارة عن حاوية قمامة وأكثر من 10 مسلحين قربه وقيام المسلحين بمضايقة المارة وأخذ الهويات 

 أما الأن تم تأكيد تدمير حاجزهم ومقتل وأصابه عدد منهم*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار خان شيخون (في محافظة إدلب) قبل دقيقة من الآن :
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر و الموت للخونة و العملاء
 بدأت الحملة الامنية بإذن الله في مدينة خان شيخون
 سيتم دعس العراعير قريباً جداً 
...** و سنوافيكم بكل جديد فور وروده
 دعائكم لجيشنا الباسل ليكلل بالنصر انشاءالله
 اللـــــه ســـــوريا  بشــــــــــار و بـــــــس

 الله محيي الجيش
 الله ينصر الجيش*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*فطيسة من الجيش الكر بتاريخ اليوم :*
[YOUTUBE]T7XfV23UJTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*بعد أن نقلت لكم بالصور اعترافات صفحات الإرهاب بتراجع وهرب الجيش الكر من درعا :*
*شبكة أخبار درعا - خاص :

 عودة الحياة الطبيعية الى مدينة درعا و الأسواق تختنق بازدحام المتسوقين , وكافة المواد الغذائية متوفرة وبكثرة ولا صحة لما تدعيه قنوات العهر الاعلامي عن أي نقص في أي مادة غذائية أو دوائية عدا الغاز المنزلي  الذي هو مشكلة عامة في طريقها الى الحل قريباً .*


----------



## besm alslib (3 يوليو 2012)

*هلا صحيح هرب الـ..... خالد ابو صلاح من سوريا *

*قرات هالخبر على لسان الاستاذ رفيق لطف بس دورت عليه ما لقيت اي خبر عن هالموضوع *

*لو عندك اي معلومات يا ريت تضيفها *
​


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *هلا صحيح هرب الـ..... خالد ابو صلاح من سوريا *​
> 
> *قرات هالخبر على لسان الاستاذ رفيق لطف بس دورت عليه ما لقيت اي خبر عن هالموضوع *​
> *لو عندك اي معلومات يا ريت تضيفها *​


*اي هو طلع بحجة بدو يشارك بالمؤتمر الإسلامي ، عم يتم التهريب عن طريق الحدود بين إدلب ولواء اسنكدرون المحتل من تركيا أو بين زوايا ريف حلب والحدود التركية ، حيث أن الحسم لم يبدأ هناك .*

*ولكن لا علم لدي بنيته الرجوع أو الاستقرار هناك .*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*مقتل قائد كتيبة أتباع الرسول على جبهة أطراف حي جورة الشياح المحرر في حمص ، كل الجيش الكر على نفس الطريق ، جهنم وبئس المصير :*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار دير الزور Deir-N-N
*

* جيشنا الباسل يتدخل ويدك معقل وتمركز الارهابيين اثناء هجومهم على حواجز حفظ النظام في منطقتي الجورة والعرفي بدير الزور و تدمير 6 سيارات بيك آب مركب عليها رشاشات بي كي سي ومقتل من فيها من ارهابيين
 
 الى جهنم وبئس المصير*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*عن أكثر من صفحة خاصة بدير الزور :*
*مقتل 4 مسلحين قبل 30 دقيقة من هذه المشاركة قرب حديقة النصارة ومصادرة 3 بواريد ناتو وكلاشنكوف و 15 مخزن روسية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 يوليو 2012)

*#سورية #إدلب #سلقين | شبكة أخبار سلقين المؤيدة S.N.N
 هام وعاااااجل :
 عصابات الجيش الكر تسيطر على مدينة سلقين واحتجاز جميع المؤيدين عند الساعة وتعذيبهم وجعلم يمشون على الزجاج المكسور تحت التهديد بالقتل والخوف من تنفيذ مجزرة بحقهم الفزعة ياشرفاء سلقين انقذوا اخوتكم من الذبح وين الشرف وين الدين?*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يوليو 2012)

*صورة + خبر (عن دوما) :*
*الخبر :*
*ريف دمشق - دوما : يستكمل الجيش العربي السوري عملية التطهير  في دوما ومسرابا وباقي القرى ...
 حيث تم قتل عدد من الأرهابيين والقبض على قسم أخر 
 ومنهم : 
 محمد التكلة 
 محمد الشعبي
...** ابراهيم الحصري
 ياسين مصطفى الصمادي
 اسماعيل الشيخ

 وتقوم ورش الصيانة بالقيام بعملها لتصليح ماقام الأرهابييون بتخريبه ...*

*الصورة :*


 

*يقول في الصورة أنه يوجد الكثير من فطائس الجيش الكر ، ولكني أؤكد بأن قتلاهم على الأقل 200 في دوما ، في حين قدم الجيش خلال العملية كلها قرابة الـ 20 شهيد في دوما .*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يوليو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار دير الزور :*
*- تفاصيل اشتباك الميادين (مدينة في محافظة دير الزور) :*

* هجوم إرهابي على مفرزة لحفظ النظام في المياذين *
* حيث وقع أشتباك بين عناصر المفرزة وعشرات المسلحين*
*  حصيلته مقتل 5 مسلحين وجرح عدد منهم *
* وأصابه عناصر من المفرزة بجراح متوسطة*
*...**وتم بعون الله دحر كلاب الإرهاب

- الميادين :
تم تدمير سيارة " سوزوكي " وبداخلها مجموعة من المسلحين وأصابه مجموعة ثانية أصابات قاتلة

*


----------



## besm alslib (4 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *اي هو طلع بحجة بدو يشارك بالمؤتمر الإسلامي ، عم يتم التهريب عن طريق الحدود بين إدلب ولواء اسنكدرون المحتل من تركيا أو بين زوايا ريف حلب والحدود التركية ، حيث أن الحسم لم يبدأ هناك .*
> 
> *ولكن لا علم لدي بنيته الرجوع أو الاستقرار هناك .*




*يااااااااااا رب يرجع 

من لحظة ما شفت الخبر واتعكنن علي نفسي يرجع ويمسكو ويفشو غل كل السوريين فيه

بس اللي مستغربه منو انا انه لهلا معقول ما قدرو يوصلو لكل الاماكن اللي عميتم تهريب السلاح والناس منها ؟
*​


----------



## besm alslib (4 يوليو 2012)

*هذه هي انجازات كلاب الاخوان المجرمون الذين يسمون انفسهم بالجيش الحر* 
*  يعتدون على الاهالي البسطاء و يهجرونهم من منازلهم بعد سرقتها طبعا يخطفونهم و يتهمونهم بانهم شبيحه.*

*  انظرو فقط الى وجوه و ملابس هؤلاء الناس المخطوفين نلاحط انهم فقراء بسطاء لاحول لهم و لاقوه *

*  و كما نلاحظ في بداية الفيديو بوجود طفل , هل هذا الطفل ايضا شبيح ؟ *

*  و لا نستبعد ان تتخذ عصابات الاخوان المجرمونمن المخطوفيين دروعا بشريه  عند قيام الجيش بتطهير المنطقه من قزارتهم او افتعال بهم مجزره و ارسالها  الى فضائيات العهر لبثها و اتهام الجيش بها . *


[YOUTUBE]XeIGLHT3VK8[/YOUTUBE]


*شـبكـة أخـبـار ســـوريـة | S.N.N
*

​


----------



## besm alslib (4 يوليو 2012)

​
*
*
*لا نقبل أن يفرض علينا من الخارج.. واستهداف أي  شيء داخل حدودنا هو اعتداء على سورية...
الرئيس الأسد للشعب التركي: حكومتكم  دمرت معظم ما بنيناه لكن العلاقات على المستوى الشعبي متينة *
* 2012-07-04 |     *

*  خاطب الرئيس بشار الأسد الشعب التركي عبر صحيفة «جمهورييت» شارحاً طبيعة  الأحداث التي تشهدها البلاد والتطورات الإقليمية والدولية، مؤكداً لهم أن  الحكومة التركية الحالية قد دمرت معظم ما تم بناؤه بين الدولتين في ** الأعوام الأخيرة لكن الأساس وهو «العلاقة بين الشعبين» لا تزال متينة.*

*  الرئيس الأسد شدد في لقائه الذي نشرت الصحيفة التركية قسماً منه أمس على  أن لا مصلحة لسورية في إسقاط الطائرة التركية، مشيراً إلى المعلومات التي  تؤكد سقوطها بمدفع رشاش مداه 2.5 كلم فقط في مسار سبق أن خرقته طائرات  إسرائيلية، ما يؤكد أنها داخل الأجواء السورية. ولفت إلى أن الجانب السوري  وعند معرفة هوية الطائرة كان هو المبادر بالاتصال بالجانب التركي والمساعدة  في عمليات البحث والإنقاذ.*
* وقال الرئيس الأسد: «نحن دولة في حالة حرب  وعندما لا تعرف هوية هذه الطائرة فأنت تفترضها طائرة معادية، وهذا الشيء لا  يحصل بشكل مركزي لأن الطائرة عندما انخفضت بشكل كبير لم تكن مرئية على  الرادارات السورية».*
* وحول ما تردد عن امتلاك الجيش التركي «اتصالات  لمسؤولين سوريين على الرادارات السورية تتعلق بإسقاط الطائرة التركية»، قال  الرئيس الأسد: «فلينشروا ما لديهم.. ولكنهم يكذبون»، مضيفاً «نحن لا  نتعامل مع الموضوع على أنها طائرة مرسلة لتخرق الأجواء السورية.. حتى هذه  اللحظة نحن نريد أن نفترض حسن النية بأنه حصل خطأ من الطيار ربما.. نحن في  سورية تعاملنا مع الموضوع كأي حادث يحصل».*
* في الوقت ذاته، أكد الرئيس  الأسد أنه «من الناحية النفسية هذا ليس شيئاً سارا لأن الشعب التركي شعب  شقيق فمن البديهي ألا تكون مسرورا لإسقاط طائرة إلا إذا كانت طائرة عدو  والعدو بالنسبة لنا هو الإسرائيلي فقط ولكن بالمقابل شعرنا بأن اردوغان  وحكومته يريدون استغلال هذا الموضوع لحصد مكاسب لم يتمكنوا منها في العام  الماضي».*
* وحول ما تردد من كلام في تركيا عن «قواعد اشتباك جديدة تفيد  بأنه إذا اقتربت أي طائرة سورية أو أي دبابة أو أي مدفعية من الحدود  التركية فإنه سيتم ضربها»، شدد الرئيس الأسد أنه «لا يحق لأي دولة أن تطلق  النار إلا عندما يكون هناك دخول لأراضي الدولة الأخرى»، وعندما «يستهدفون  أي شيء داخل حدود سورية فهذا اعتداء على سورية».*
* وحول مؤتمر جنيف، أكد  الرئيس الأسد أنه «لم يحصل اتصال مباشر بعد بيننا وبين كوفي عنان أو بين  الطرف الروسي حتى هذه اللحظة ولكن هناك نقاطاً كانت واضحة فيما صرح به كوفي  عنان ووزير خارجية روسيا أولا بأن الشعب السوري هو الذي يحدد وهذا هو  موقفنا في سورية.. يجب نزع سلاح المجموعات المسلحة وهذا هو موقفنا.. الأيدي  الملوثة كما قال كوفي عنان بالدماء السورية ليست موجودة داخل سورية فقط  وإنما في الخارج وهذا يؤكد دور الدول الأخرى التي تورطت.. هذه النقاط  بالنسبة لنا جوهرية».*
* وشدد الرئيس الأسد أنه «ما دام كل شيء يخضع للسيادة السورية فكل شيء آخر قابل للنقاش».*
*  وحول موضوع «انتقال السلطة في سورية» قال الرئيس الأسد: «إقليمياً ودولياً  ليس لهم علاقة.. نحن لا نقبل أي شيء يفرض علينا من الخارج.. ولو كنت أنا  شخصياً اهتم بالمنصب لكنت نفذت إملاءات أميركا وطلبات البترودولار.. كنت  قبلت أن أبيع مواقفي ومبادئي لهذا البترودولار.. والأهم من ذلك كنت نصبت  درعاً صاروخية في سورية».*
* وقال: «إذا كان ذهاب الرئيس يحقق مصلحة البلد  فمن الطبيعي أن يذهب الرئيس.. هذا بديهي... والانتخابات هي التي تظهر إن  كان الشعب يريدك أم لا».




**شـبكـة أخـبـار ســـوريـة | S.N.N*
​


----------



## besm alslib (4 يوليو 2012)

*



*





 *انقسامات ومشاجرات وتراشق بالكراسي وتبادل اللكمات تسود مؤتمر القاهـرة*

*  شهد مؤتمر معارضة اسطنبول في القاهرة الذي دعت اليه الدول الغربية  المتآمرة على الشعب السوري وادواتهم في المنطقة خلافات واسعة بين المشاركين  تحولت الى مشاجرات وعراك بالايدي وتراشق بالكراسي *

*  ومشادات ليس  فقط داخل قاعة المؤتمر وانما حتى خارجها ابرزت حالة التشرذم والانقسامات  والشروخ وارتباط المعارضة باجندات ليس لها علاقة بالشعب السوري وخياره الوطني المستقل. *

*  وذكرت رويترز ان اجتماع المعارضة السورية المتشرذمة في القاهرة تحول الى  مشاجرات وقتال بالايدي بين المشاركين ما سيثبط عزيمة الزعماء الغربيين  الذين يدعمونهم مشيرة الى حالة الفوضى التى سادت المؤتمر وتبادل اللكمات  بين المشاركين حيث سارع العاملون فى الفندق الذي عقد فيه المؤتمر الى ابعاد  المناضد والمقاعد مع اتساع المشاحنات. *

*  وبرزت حالة الفشل من خلال  تدافع المشاركين وتنافسهم على الادلاء بتصريحات للمحطات الفضائية للتعبير  عن خلافاتهم حتى الشخصية منها حيث كشف المؤتمر الذى بدأ اعماله أمس الأول  مزيدا من الخلافات والتناقضات والارتباطات الخارجية للمشاركين في المؤتمر  الذي دعت الى عقده واعدت له الدول المشاركة في سفك دماء السوريين. *

*  وكشفت التصريحات التي ادلى بها المتخاصمون حجم الصراعات والخلافات العميقة  وغياب الرؤية الواضحة للامور الذي يعكس تصادم الاجندات التي يعملون بها  خلافا لمصالح الشعب السوري وقراره الوطني المستقل. *

*  كما اتصف الموتمر بالتوتر الذي بدا واضحا في المناقشات والصراع على الكراسي والمناصب الوهمية بين المشاركين. *


[YOUTUBE]6DS8lhv-RU0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يوليو 2012)

*منذ قرابة اليوم طرحت خبراً عن بدء الحملة الأمنية في خان شيخون ، أول منطقة في إدلب :*
*خاص شبكة أخبار خان شيخونKH.N.N
مجموعات المرتزقة حتى هذه اللحظة ماتزال تقاوم عناصر جيشنا الباسل وأسود جيشنا ترد بحزم 
تقدم ممتاز للأسود لداخل المدينة
حيواالجيش
حيوا رجال الوطن البواسل

* 
*-----------------------------------------------*

*اشتباكات عنيفه وشرسة تجري الأن بين أسود الأرض ومجموعات المرتزقة ووصول دعم من القرى المجاورة للمسلحين أسلحة وعناصر مسلحة
الكهرباء ماتزال منقطعة من يوم البارحة
الجماعات المسلحة لاتزال تقاوم وبشكل عنيف
حيواالجيش
حيوا رجال الوطن البواسل*

*ممتاز فليأتوا جميعاً ويسهلوا المهمة .


*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N*
*#سورية - عاجل | دلب - معرة النعمان : معلومات شبه مؤكدة عن فرار أعداد كبيرة من المسلحين من المدينة بعد سماعهم أنباء الانتصار الساحق في خان شيخون و استسلام العشرات فيها و مقتل آخرين و بدل أن يستجيبوا لمناشدات مسلحي خان شيخون هربوا من معرة النعمان التي تبعد 25 كم من خان شيخون خوفا من قدوم الجيش لتطهيرها قريبا . الموت و لا المذلة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يوليو 2012)

*عن آدمن أخبار درعا *
*على حاجز في درعا، مر اخي مع صديقه بسيارة خاصة، اوقفهم عسكري على الحاجز، دقق في الهويات وكان اخي قد اعطاه بطاقة المشفى، فقال العسكري لأخي : دكتور في مجال من بعد اذنك عطلك 5 دقايق، والله رجليي تسلخوا وما عم بعرف شو حطلن...
كشف اخي على قدمي العسكري وقال له: تحتاج مرهم وليس لدي حالياً عند عودتي سأحضره لك الى هنا.
لكن العسكري لم ينتظر طويلاً ، فلحق بعد ساعة بأخي الى المشفى... شهيداً.*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يوليو 2012)

*سورية #حمص | مع تحطيم اول السواتر التي قام ارهابيو المعارضة بانشائها في الورشة و دخول حماة الديار الى شوارعها الاولى من جهة باب السباع ..الابنية التي تحوي قناصين ... اصبحت بمستوى سطح البحر هي و من عليها ....

حماة الديار على مشارف وادي السايح وسط معلومات عن تخبط و احباط لدى المسلحين في اغلب المناطق الحمصية التي يحكم حصارها حماة الديار و اشتباكات مساءاً في الخالدية مع معلومات على انها اشتباكات بين...** المسلحين انفسهم و ذلك بسبب وصول معنوياتهم الى ما تحت الحضيض بعد تأخر وصول الدعم الخارجي و نفاذ الذخيرة و فساد المؤن مع العلم بأصابتهم بأمراض عديدة بسبب قلة النظافة و انتشار الاوساخ و الجثث في شوارعهم ....

في الريف : تواجد مسلح علني في الرستن و رؤية سيارات رباعية الدفع مركب عليها رشاشات في السعن و الرستن ...

في القصير .. حاليا هدوء حذر بعد اشتباكات عنيفة و تصدي حماة الديار لمحاولات عديدة لتسلسل ارهابيين من البلد الجار ....

لا صحة لخبر استشهاد شابين و اصابات في الزهراء بسبب هجوم مسلح على حواجز حفظ النظام ... 

حماة الديار و بالتعاون مع الاهالي الشرفاء في تدمر... العثور على وكر للارهاب في شرقي المدينة و تطويق محكم للمنطقة و تسمع اصوات اشتباكات في المنطقة ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة اخبار الحفة جنود الاسد + شبكة أخبار درعا :
*

*نطمئن الجميع الحسم جار ومستمر وبفعالية كبيرة بحمدالله , والانجازات فالبطولات تفوق التصور , وسوف نقوم لاحقا بسرد بعضا منها ولن نفشي سرا اذا أعلنا أن ما نفق وفطس اليوم فقط من الارهابيين وجرذان الناتو في عدة مناطق من محافظة درعا يتجاوز الخمسون فطيسة بالاضافة للعشرات من الجرحى والمعتقلين . هؤلاء الجرذان يتهاوون ويحترقون تحت ضربات بواسل حماة الديار الجيش العربي السوري .

نسأل العلي القدير ان يسدد خطاهم ويحميهم ويردهم الى اهلهم سالمين غانمين .*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يوليو 2012)

*سمعنا ان الجيش الحر سيطر على 40% من الاراضى السوريا*


----------



## SALVATION (5 يوليو 2012)

*



لكن العسكري لم ينتظر طويلاً ، فلحق بعد ساعة 
بأخي الى المشفى... شهيداً.

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يرحمة*​


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يوليو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *سمعنا ان الجيش الحر سيطر على 40% من الاراضى السوريا*


*أخي الحبيب أي 40% ؟؟ لا يسيطرون على أكثر من 10% ، وهي مناطق لم يقرر الجيش الحسم فيها بعد .*
*يخسرون كل يوم مناطق جديدة ، تابعني بعد قليل في الأخبار عن خان شيخون أول مدينة يتم الحسم فيها في محافظة إدلب ، وقد بدأ الحسم فيها قبل يومين فقط .*

*على كل حال حسب أكاذيبهم قبل بضعة أيام أنهم يسيطرون على 60% ، فهل خسروا ثلث نفوذهم خلال أيام ؟؟*

*ولو أن الأمر كذلك لماذا يتباكون يومياً ويطالبون بمنطقة عازلة تحميهم من دعسات جيشنا الباسل ؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يوليو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار خان شيخون (أول مدينة يتم الحسم فيها في محافظة إدلب المعقل الاكبر للجيش الكر) :*
*أولاً : قبل 7 ساعات :*
*جيشنا الباسل يسطر أروع البطولات ضد المجموعات المرتزقة
عملية تطهير المدينة من العراعير مستمرة حتى هذة اللحظة
أكثر من ثلث المدينة تحت أقدام أسود الأرض وباقي المدينة تحت سيطرة ا**لمسلحين حتى الأن
وقام عناصر جيشنا الباسل بتفجير الكثير من الالغام والعبوات الناسفة التي زرعتها المجموعات الإرهابية في المدينة
حصيلة الشهداء من عناصر الجيش شهيد وستة جرحى حتى الأن والقتلى في صفوف المسلحين بالعشرات لم نستطع توثيق سوى قسم منهم بسبب كثافة الأشتباكات وعدم قدرتنا على التحرك في احياء المدينة
الكهرباء ما تزال منقطعة من يومين حتى الان
الله محيي الجيش
الله يحمي الجيش*

*قبل 5 ساعات :*
*أكثر من نصف المدينة تحت أقدام جيشنا الباسل 
الله محيي الجيش*

*قبل ساعتين :*
*هروب عدد كبير من مجموعات المرتزقة الى القرى المجاورة 
أين أنتم يا عبيد الناتو أين ستهربون جيشنا الباسل بالمرصاد يا حثالة المجتمع
*
*ملاحظة : بعد مشكلة الاحتماء بالمدنيين ، تأتي مشكلة الهروب ثاني أكبر المشاكل التي تواجه جيشنا الباسل خلال التطهير ، يكون بالمدينة مثلاً 2000 مسلح ، وما إن يقتل 70 منهم مثلاً حتى يهرب الـ 1930 ويتشتتون في المناطق المجاورة ، وما إن ينسحب الجيش حتى يحاولون العودة ، وهكذا .*

*والجيش يضطر لترك مهرب لتخفيف الاشتباكات بين الأحياء السكنية وجعلها خارج المناطق المأهولة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يوليو 2012)

*عااااجل عن شبكة أخبار خان شيخون (تتمة للمشاركة السابقة) :*
*مدينة خان شيخون بالكامل تحت سيطرت الجيش العربي السوري
خان شيخون الأن مدينة آمنة و خالية من المسلحين المرتزقة
حيوا الجيش العربي السوري
...** حيوا الجيش العربي السوري

*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يوليو 2012)

*كلب فاطس من كلاب الجيش الكر :*
[YOUTUBE]BGhBxSpNR1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fouad78 (5 يوليو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *سمعنا ان الجيش الحر سيطر على 40% من الاراضى السوريا*


الرقم مبالغ به طبعاً، وأغلب المناطق التي سيطروا عليها كانت عند مجيء المراقبين العرب و المراقبين الدوليين

وكان الأسد قد أوضح لكوفي أنان أنه لن يسمح بتكرار السيناريو الذي حدث عند مجيء المراقبين العرب (أعاد المسلحين تموضعهم في أهم المناطق بينما انسحب الجيش السوري من المدن تطبيقاً لقرار الجامعة العربية حينئذ)


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يوليو 2012)

*عااااجل عن شبكة أخبار حمص :*
*مرة أخرى أحياء جورة الشياح و القرابيص و القصور اصبحت تحت سيطرة رجال الله بشكل كامل .*

*ملاحظة : هذه المرة مع أعداد كبيرة من قتلى المسلحين ، وبمشيئة الرب هذه السيطرة نهائية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يوليو 2012)

*تحية لروووسيا الأسد :
نائب وزير الخارجية الروسي: لا آفاق لأي محاولة لتمرير قرار يقضي بحل عسكري في سورية .

روسيا عدة دول عرضت علينا منح الاسد لجوء سياسي واعتقدنا ان طلبهم (مزاح)




*


----------



## Ahmadov (6 يوليو 2012)

*عاااااجل :في أول تصريح له بعد انشقاقه  ..
العميد مناف مصطفى طلاس يصرح أن نظام الأسد فقد السيطرة وهو في طريق الانهيار
*









*سكاي نيوز: أسرة طلاس تؤكد إنشقاق العميد مناف

سكاي نيوز: أكدت مصادر من أسرة العماد مصطفى طلاس وزير الدفاع السوري الأسبق لسكاي نيوز عربية أن العميد مناف طلاس قائد اللواء 105 بالحرس الجمهوري السوري قد أعلن انشقاقه وغادر سوريا إلى تركيا لساعات قليلة تمهيدا لانتقاله إلى بلد آخر. *


----------



## fouad78 (6 يوليو 2012)

Ahmadov قال:


> *عاااااجل :في أول تصريح له بعد انشقاقه  ..
> العميد مناف مصطفى طلاس يصرح أن نظام الأسد فقد السيطرة وهو في طريق الانهيار
> *
> 
> ...


انشالله يتبعه كل الفاسدين اللي أكلوا الدولة من الداخل بشان تنظف البلد
الأسد من زمان كان عم يحارب هاي الشخصيات
هرب من المحاكمة وتهم الفساد بس ما راح يهرب من ربنا

ملاحظة أنا بتعجبني مشاركات الإسلاميين في الموضوع لأنها تُظهر فعلاً حقيقة العصابات المسلحة وما يُسمى بالثورة في سورية


----------



## fouad78 (6 يوليو 2012)

*لافروف ساخرا من حمد:  ثمة دولا فيها عقول صغيرة وأخرى فيها عقول كبيرة*​ 




​


*جرت  في مؤتمر جنيف السبت الماضي ملاسنة حادة بين كل من وزير الخارجية الروسي  سيرغي لافروف ورئيس الحكومة وزير الخارجية القطري حمد بن جاسم آل ثاني**.**وبحسب جريدة «السفير**» **اللبنانية  التي نقلت الخبر عن مصادر ديبلوماسية غربية رفيعة, فإن لافروف انزعج من  حدة طرح حمد والأمين العام لجامعة الدول العربية نبيل العربي للموضوع  السوري، ومطالبتهما بضرورة أن يوضع أي اتفاق بين المجتمعين تحت بند الفصل  السابع والتهديد بالقوة العسكرية**. **ورفض لافروف، في مداخلة مطولة، هذا الطرح، مبينا وجهة نظر موسكو. كما انتقد محاولة «بعض الدول**» **تحديد مصير منطقة كاملة بمفردها. فما كان من حمد إلا أن رد متسائلا عما إذا كان لافروف «يوجه الكلام لقطر باعتبارها دولة صغيرة**». **ورد لافروف **«**سيادة  الوزير وفقا لميثاق الأمم المتحدة كل الدول متساوية في تمثيلها، سواء كانت  صغيرة أو كبيرة. المشكلة أن ثمة دولا فيها عقول صغيرة وأخرى فيها عقول  كبيرة**».*


*shamtimes
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

Ahmadov قال:


> *عاااااجل :في أول تصريح له بعد انشقاقه ..*
> *العميد مناف مصطفى طلاس يصرح أن نظام الأسد فقد السيطرة وهو في طريق الانهيار*
> 
> 
> ...


*إياك والاعتقاد بأن انشقاقه كان خفياً على الاستخبارات السورية ، فقد وضع منذ شهور تحت الإقامة الجبرية ، ثم أعفي من كل مهامه (أي أنه انشق الآن عن لا شيء) ، وقد مر موعد ترقية رتبته العسكرية دون أن يحصل على شيء لأنه بالأصل معفى من كل شيء :59:*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*Sham fm شام اف ام
مراسل شام إف إم بحمص : الجهات المختصة تتمكن من تحرير عنصرين لحفظ النظام كانا قد اختطفا منذ عدة أيام عند قيام مجموعة مسلحة بالهجوم على نقطة لحفظ النظام بقرية صدد*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار القصير الوطنية (ريف حمص) : *

*مبارح المسا: الجيش البطل يدك اوكار المسلحين بقوة ....واصوات عواءهم تتعالى دليل أن الضربات قد أصابتهم في الصميم....*
*ادعو شباب لجنودنا الابطال ان يسدد رميهم ويعيدهم الى اهلهم سالمين ...*
*الارهابيون يتهاوون تحت ضربات...** جيشنا البطل وانباء مؤكدة عن تخطيطهم عن الانسحاب من القصير ....ولكن الى أين أيها الأغبياء فجيشنا المغوار في أنتظاركم ...*

*اليوم الصبح: صباح الخير أصدقائي عودة الهدوء الى مدينتنا الحبيبة بعد ليلة ساخنة جدا دك فيها جيشنا البطل أوكار الارهابين في ا لحارة الغربية *
*واليوم المسلحين يلملمون قتلاهم لم نعرف عدد بالضبط لأنهم يتكتمون على عدد القتلى ....*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*عاجل | القصير : مجموعة أرهابية تهاجم حاجز الجيش عند قرية العقربية وكان رد الجيش ساحقا وقتل ستة من مسلحين .. الله يحمي جنودنا الابطال*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*خاص شبكة أخبارخان شيخونKH.N.N :
انسحاب تكتيكي الى جهنم وبئس المصير على يد اسود الأرض في خان شيخون :
- الإرهابي بكري السرماني
- الإرهابي حذيفة السرماني
- الإرهابي محمد السرماني
- الإرهابي محمد صالح معراتي
- الإرهابي محمد النسر
- الإرهابي خالد بديع قطيني
**- الإرهابي ماهر المرعي
- الإرهابي لوسر جنكي
*
*حيوا الجيش
حيوا رجال الوطن البواسل


*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*معرة النعمان :
الجمعة 6/7/2012

حدث هجوم على حواجز الجيش في المدينة صباح اليوم استدعت تحرك قوي لوحدات الجيش من تجمع وادي الضيف القريب وحدثت اشتباكات عنيفة جداً في المدينة ادت لمقتل أكثر 7 مسلحين و جرح كثيرين وعرف من القتلى :
1- المجند الفار محمد عبد المنعم صدّير
2- المجند الفار أحمد حسين شعراوي
.......................................................الله محيي الجيش
..................الله محيي السلطة أمن وجيش وشرطة*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*صورة لكائن متطور تحول من قرد في الأدغال إلى كلب مشوي في جهنم :*




*وهذا كائن مشابه :*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*هذا الخبر نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*
*



حمص 
حمص الجريحة تزف الشهيد " عصام شوفان " استشهد وهو يدافع عن أهله وعرضه في حي الخالدية

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وفي المشاركة التالية بعد قليل سأعطي صورة عامة وملخصاً شاملاً للأمور .*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*صورة عامة ومشاركة مهمة لفهم الأمور :*
*منذ بدء الحسم قبل قرابة ثلاثة أسابيع استطاع الجيش استرجاع ما يلي :*
*- حوالي 5 أحياء في حمص ، حيث ما زالت تدور أعنف الاشتباكات لتحرير بقية المناطق .*
*- دوما أكبر معاقل الإرهاب في ريف دمشق حيث قتل 200 مسلح ، مقابل 20 شهيد من الجيش السوري .*
*- الحفة المعقل الوحيد للإرهاب على الساحل السوري وبقيت بعض قراها البعيدة فقط في مناطق جبلية وعرة .*
*- مدينة درعا + بلدة كفر شمس في محافظة درعا .*
*- مدينة خان شيخون في محافظة إدلب .*

*مناطق جديدة سيطرت عليها المعارضة :*
*- قرى بعيدة في محافظة إدلب .*
*- مدينة دير الزور وبعض قراها .*

*ملاحظة : مدينة دير الزور كل يوم يدخل الجيش صباحاً وتحدث اشتباكات عنيفة وينسحب مساء من بعض المناطق ، وتمكن الجيش من تحرير بعض المناطق وأنجز بعض الانجازات بخصوص القرى في المحافظة ، وتمكن في الأسبوع الأول وحده من قتل 189 مسلحاً .*

*وأرى أن خطة تحرير دير الزور هي الأفضل من بين كل ما أنجز لأنها تؤدي لأكبر قدر من القتلى من المسلحين وليس فرارهم مثلما يحدث في معظم المناطق .*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*تأكيداً لرأيي في المشاركة الأخيرة إليكم هذين الخبرين الجديدين :*

*الخبر الأول :*
*دير الزور . طب الجورة

ملاحقة ما تبقى من المجموعة الإرهابية التي حاولت الهجوم على حاجز الجيش قرب معسكر الطلائع ومقتل 6 إرهابيين ليصبح العدد الكلي 21 إرهابي*

*الخبر الثاني :*
*دير الزور . القصور 

الساعة 6.22 مساء

...** قامت مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة تستقل بيك أب مجهز برشاش بمحاولة الهجوم على نادي الضباط من جانب مدرسة زكي الأرسوزي 
تم رصد البيك أب من قبل عناصر الجيش العربي السوري وتم التصدي للأرهابيين من قبل مدرعات بي ام بي مما أدى الى مقتل 7 مسلحين وأعطاب السيارة وتفجر أطاراتها
*
*وعد يا عداد .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*الجيش السوري قضى على 3 كتائب كاملة للجيش الكر في خان شيخون ، والكثير من المعلومات والأسرار المشوقة في هذا المقال :*
http://www.arabi-press.com/?page=article&id=41746#.T_foAUec2Ho.facebook


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*
*



الشهيد ساهر رمضان الخلف - ديرالزور استشهد في حي الحميدية وهو يدافع عن مدينتنا الغالية ومواطنيها 22-6-2012

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كلمة شهيد على صفحة إرهابية = كلب فاطس*
*كلمة يدافع عن كذا = من كلاب الجيش الكر*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*صور الإضراب الذي يهللون له في أسواق دمشق اليوم :
*[YOUTUBE]fai6l-hMdg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :
*


> *حمص الخالدية الشهيد البطل المجاهد مازن محمد سمير داغستاني استشهد وهو يدافع عن ارضه واهالي حمص 7-7-2012*


*علماً أني رأيت صورة جثته على صفحة وطنية .*


​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*


> *حمص -  || نزف لكم خبر اسشتهاد المجاهد أيمن شباب العلي احد ابطال باباعمرو والذي استشهد برصاص قناص بالقرب من طريق الشام*​


​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*صور من المناورات البحرية التي يجريها الجيش العربي السوري بكفاءة عالية (يوجد فيديو لكن الأصوات تصم الآذان لذا سأكتفي بهذه الصور) :




وأيضاً :




وثالث صورة :




والرابعة :



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

*فيديو يظهر الضربات القاصمة التي تعرض لها كلاب الجيش الكر في منطقة قلعة الحصن (ريف حمص) + استخدام الأطفال في القتال :*
[YOUTUBE]qhUbG2rTPIA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

*هذا الكلب مصري الجنسية ، سقوط نظام مبارك كان له الفضل في تحريره ، ثم جاهد في ليبيا ، وفطس في سوريا ، سوريا مقبرة الإرهاب من كل بقاع الأرض ، سوريا ، حيث يدفن الربيع الصهيوني : 



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار حمص :
عاجل : مقتل 6 كلاب من الكلاب الاخوان المجرمين وعلى رأسهم خاد العي الملقب  بخالد الشاب بعد اشتباكات حصلت منذ قليل في منطقة ريف القصير (في ريف حمص على الحدود اللبنانية) وجرحت 11  منهم و صادرت اسلحتهم .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*


> *
> *حمص : - تلبيسة : الشهيد البطل محمود يوسف الجمعة اللطوف
> ( الملقب بالزير ) -
> اول عسكري منشق عن الجيش الاسدي


*فيديو منقول عن صفحة إرهابية لإرهابي فطس من كتيبة الوادي للجيش الكر :
*[YOUTUBE]sqP8a4sl3ys[/YOUTUBE]
* 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

*تقرير رهييييييييييييييب مترجم من قلب الاشتباكات والقبض على إرهابيين أحياء :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdL9FVBK7h4
*[YOUTUBE] HdL9FVBK7h4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يوليو 2012)

*تقرير تلفزيون الدنيا من قلب الأبنية المحررة داخل حي الخالدية (أهم معاقل الجيش الكر داخل مدينة حمص) :
*[YOUTUBE]8-P1UI4AvI4[/YOUTUBE]
* 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يوليو 2012)

*التقرير الميداني عن شبكة أخبار حمص :*
*تقرير ميداني لحمص اليوم : 

 *الأمور داخل مدينة حمص تحت سيطرة رجال الله هي من تتحكم بزمام الأمور في ما يتعلق بالاشتباكات والمواجهات مع كلاب الإخوان المجرمين في ما تبقى من مناطق ساخنة (الخالدية والورشة ) .
 *تقدم ملحوظ في أحياء الورشة والخالدية .
 *اشتباكات مع كلاب الإخوان في منطقة السلطانية .
 *ريف حمص يشهد انتشاراً واسعاً لعصابات كلاب الإخوان المجرمين وتحديداً في منطقة القصير والحولة والرستن والسعن  ....*
* *عصابات كلاب الإخوان تتمركز في الرستن بأعداد كبيرة حيث قدم بعضهم من مدينة حمص ومنهم قدم من خارج الرستن .
 *يومياً يشهد الشريط الحدودي مع لبنان عند القصير وتلكلخ عمليات تسلل إلى الأراضي السورية ووحدات حرس الحدود تقوم بصدها 
 *رجال الله تنفذ عمليات نوعية باستهداف أوكار ورؤساء مجموعات إرهابيه بالاسم وتدمير سارات رباعية الدفع مجهزة برشاشات دوشكا في منطقة القصير .
 *منطقة قلعة الحصن لا تزال غير آمنة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار درعا + شبكة أخبار حمص :*
*‎#حمص #درعا : مقتل الارهابي نزار الحراكي صاحب جريدة الجنوب بمدينة درعا بعد فراره الى تركيا هربا من الجهات المختصة وانضمامه لمجلس اسطبل وبعد عودته الى حمص لمساندة أعوانه في القتل والارهاب تم بعون الله وبسواعد حماة الديار تخليص الآمنين من ارهابه .*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*
*



حمص -
قلعة الحصن 9-7-2012
استشهاد المجاهد زياد احمد طحان مواليد 1979 حمص-باباعمرو

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## المزاحم (10 يوليو 2012)

سلام المسيح معاك اخونا مغلش لسؤالى هل فعل التنظيمات اللى يقال عليها الجيش الحر مسيطر على 40 بالمائة من سوريا وشكرا ليكى وانشاء الله سوريا تكون اقوى مما كانت


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

*بالفيديو : مجزررررة حدثت في الجيش الكر في مدينة أريحا ، ويدعون أن هذا نتيجة القصف العشوائي ، ولكن هيهاااات .*
*لاحظوا معي :*
*1 - جميع الضحايا من الرجال .*
*2 - في الثانية 9 من الفيديو يظهر ضحية يرتدي درعاً واقعياً (آخر شخص في السيارة يرتدي درعاً أخضر اللون تحته تيشيرت أزرق) .*
*3 - في الثانيتين 12 - 13 لاحظوا الأسلحة في السيارة البيضاء .*
*ملاحظة : الصور صعبة جداً .*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mECCypeT5PU&feature=endscreen&NR=1
[YOUTUBE] 
mECCypeT5PU
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

المزاحم قال:


> سلام المسيح معاك اخونا مغلش لسؤالى هل فعل التنظيمات اللى يقال عليها الجيش الحر مسيطر على 40 بالمائة من سوريا وشكرا ليكى وانشاء الله سوريا تكون اقوى مما كانت


*أخي الغالي سبق أن أجبت عن هذا السؤال أكثر من مرة وسأقدم الروابط اختصاراً للوقت :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3227925&postcount=325
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3228054&postcount=329
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3228822&postcount=343
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3229174&postcount=95


----------



## المزاحم (10 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الغالي سبق أن أجبت عن هذا السؤال أكثر من مرة وسأقدم الروابط اختصاراً للوقت :*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3227925&postcount=325
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3228054&postcount=329
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3228822&postcount=343
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3229174&postcount=95



شكرا ليكى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*
*



عاااااجل :: استشهاد منير محمد نجار ومحمد نعساني في اثناء معركة التحرير في اعزاز وهم من مدينة الباب من كتيبة ابو بكر الصديق

أنقر للتوسيع...

يذكر أن المناطق المذكورة من ريف حلب قرب الحدود التركية وما يحدث هناك ليس أكثر من استنزاف للمسلحين ومحاولة إرعاب المتسللين ليس أكثر ، ولكن بشكل عام لم يبدأ الحسم والسيطرة للمسلحين في الزوايا الحدودية مع تركيا لريف حلب وريف إدلب .*


----------



## المزاحم (10 يوليو 2012)

استفسار اخير هل فعلا زى ما بنشوف سوريا  فى الجزيرة والعربية كده  اخبار فعلا صحيحة تفجيرات وقتل وناس مهجرة و بيوت مهدمة وناس تعيش فى جوع ونازحين   ولا الحياة عادية


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية (المناطق المذكورة في الخبر هي في ريف حلب الشمالي الذي له حدود مع تركيا) : *


> *استشهاد 4 من أبطال الجيش الحر البطل من كتيبة أبو بكر الصديق - مدينة الباب اثناء دفاعهم عن أهلنا في اعزاز بريف حلب
> 
> ● حسين عبدالكريم عودة
> ● أيمن محمد عيدو سليمان
> ...


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

المزاحم قال:


> استفسار اخير هل فعلا زى ما بنشوف سوريا فى الجزيرة والعربية كده اخبار فعلا صحيحة تفجيرات وقتل وناس مهجرة و بيوت مهدمة وناس تعيش فى جوع ونازحين ولا الحياة عادية


*هذا يتوقف على المنطقة ، هل هي منطقة ساخنة اقتحمها المخربون ، أم هي مثلاً مدينة دمشق أو حلب أو اللاذقية أو أو أو .*
*ولدينا في دمشق كثير من العائلات النازحة من المناطق الساخنة ، وضعت فيديو فيه لقطات من أسواق دمشق في الموضوع الموجود في المنتدى العام .*

*ولكن طبعاً في مناطق الاشتباكات والحروب ستجد الأبنية المدمرة والناس المهجرة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

*بالفيديو : مجزررررة أخرى حدثت في كلاب الجيش الكر بالأمس (المجزرة الأولى عرضتها في أريحا في ريف إدلب) ، ولكن هذه المرة في مدينة البوكمال بمحافظة دير الزور ، حيث تمكن الجيش خلال المعارك من اعتقال 13 من كلاب الجيش الكر ، وتم حرقهم أحياء (ملاحظة الصور ليست لأصحاب القلوب ، في الفيديو عرض لـ 6 جثث متفحمة بالكامل) :*
[YOUTUBE]JwuA_ikXlQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

*اليوم صباحاً بحسب صفحات دير الزور الموالية أنه تم في قرية الصبحة قصف معسكر للجيش الكر وقتل 80 من عناصره ، ولكني غير متأكد من صحة الخبر لعدم توافر التوثيق ، قمت بمراجعة صفحات الإرهابيين ووجدتهم يتحدثون عن قصف لطائرة على مدرستين في القرية المذكورة ، وكما تعلمون نحن في الصيف ولا مدارس فلماذا تقصف الطائرة المدرستين ؟؟*
*من جهة ثانية في الفيديوهات التي شاهدتها حول إدلب والرستن وجدت أن الجيش الكر يتخذ من المدارس الفارغة معسكرات لتجمعه بشكل مؤقت قبل هجماته ، وبالتالي هناك احتمال أن يكون الخبر (أو على الأقل جزء منه) صحيح .*


----------



## fouad78 (10 يوليو 2012)

*مصادر روسية: ضوء أخضر روسي للجيش السوري للحسم  ضد مرتزقة*​ 






​


[FONT=&quot]تستغرب   كلام المصدر الأمني الروسي العامل حتى الساعة على ملفات سورية وجوارها   الطبيعي في وزارة الخارجية الروسية، التي تستعيد ببطء تقاليد سوفياتية في   الدمج بين خبراء الأمن والديبلوماسية عبر شخصيات منتقاة بعناية، ومصدرنا   منهم.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]خبير في الشأن السوري ويتحدث العربية أفضل بثلاث مرات من اللبناني القح - جيفري فيلتمان.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]رجل ظل ورجل ميدان ولكنه أيضا خبير حرب دعائية ويفهم تفاصيلها.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يقول الرجل العائد من سورية في إستراحة محارب :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الوضع   صعب لكن ما يستند عليه الموقف العسكري والمعنوي للجيش السوري اساسه صلب   ومتين، وما يهدف اليه الجيش السوري حاليا هو تنظيف المناطق المدنية   الكبيرة والطرقات الموصلة بين المحافظات والقرى الحدودية كافة من المسلحين   ومن التواجد العلني لقوى المرتزقة ، بحيث يمسك الجيش بداخل البلاد تماما   ومن ثم يقفل الحدود بشكل شبه كامل وينطلق حينها النظام في عملية سياسية   تحرج المعارضين وتعطي الرأي العام حجة العودة إلى بيت الطاعة الدولي .   فأقصى ما يطالب به المعارضون الشرفاء سيقدمه النظام للشعب السوري مختارا   ولكن بعد سحق مرتزقة الأميركيين والقضاء على تجمعاتهم بشكل كامل.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويتابع المصدر:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]  أحلام  الأميركيين في سورية لن تتحقق والمستوى السياسي في روسية لا يملك  حرية  حركة كاملة في التعاطي مع الملف السوري فهذه مسألة أصبحت موضع عناية   القيادتين العسكرية والأمنية في موسكو ، ولهاتان القيادتان دور إستراتيجي   في دعم الرئاسة الروسية وفي  توجيه السياسات الروسية الخارجية بما يحفظ   الأمن القومي الروسي ، والمعركة مع الأميركيين في سورية معركة أمن قومي   روسي.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وعن حال الجيش السوري ميدانيا يقول المصدر:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الثمن   المرتفع بين المدنيين يعوق حركة الجيش ويطلق يد المرتزقة والأميركيين،   ولكن  هناك ضوء أخضر روسي  للجيش السوري يحيث يقوم الأخير بما يلزم للقضاء   على قوات تقاتل تحت القيادة الأميركية في داخل المدن السورية وبين  المدنيين  السوريين. كان هناك صبر وعناية سورية تراهن على الحل السياسي  لتجنب الكأس  المرة التي ستكلف المدنيين والمدن السورية في البنى التحتية  وفي العمران  خسائر كبيرة، لكن الخيار الآن هو بين دمار سورية الشامل على  يد الغزو  الأميركي أو خوض معركة قاسية لدحر المرتزقة بشكل كامل مهما كانت   الخسائر الجانبية والتضحيات.

ويتابع المصدر:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]  الجيش  السوري لم يكن مطلق اليد سابقا وأسلحته البسيطة هي  التي إستخدمت  في  المعركة . و لم يكن من المناسب التعامل مع الأزمة  إلا سياسيا وبأقل   الامكانيات العسكرية ، أما مع دخول الأميركيين مباشرة على خط العمليات فإن   كل الأسلحة التي يملكها الجيش السوري هي موضع دراسة لاختيار الأنسب لسحق   الغزاة الأميركيين!

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عن سبب تسميته للمعركة بالحرب الأميركية يقول المصدر:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إنها   حرب أميركية بالواسطة ، البنتاغون يخوض الحرب كاملة،  والفرق الوحيد بين   غزو العراق وغزو سورية هو  أن الأميركي زج بجيشه لاحتلال بغداد واما في   سورية فهو يستخدم نفس الأمكانيات ولكن جنوده على الارض مرتزقة  سوريون.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولكن اليس المقاتلون السوريون هم ثوار ويبحثون عن حريتهم - سألنا المصدر الروسي فقال:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لم ارى في حياتي ثوارا يطلبون من أميركا تحريرهم من دولتهم ومن شركائهم في الوطن!

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ربما   تعودتم أنتم العرب على التدخل الغربي في بلادكم ولكن تصور لو أن   الفلسطينيين في غزة يطالبون بالجيش الاسرائيلي لكي يخلصهم من حكم حماس ! هل   ما يفعله المعارضون السوريون في باريس والقاهرة وأسطنبول عمل سياسي أم   إرتزاق وارتهان للأجانب؟

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أميركا هي  اكثر قوة امبريالية في العالم عداء للشعب السوري فكيف يستنجد بها ويقبل منها السلاح والتدريب والاوامر سوريون ؟

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الشعب   الروسي أعطى لبوتين فرصه السياسية المتكررة وتمسك بخياره في الحكومة   وبالرئاسة فقط لأن خصومه من المعارضة الروسية أصدقاء لأميركا ينكرون تلقيهم   الأموال من واشنطن ولدى الشعب شكوك فقط في تحالف أولئك مع المخابرات   الأميركية فتصور إن الشعب السوري (مقارنة بالروسي) يطالب بالغزو الأميركي   لبلاده!

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لهذا نتوقع (الروس ) التفاف الفئات الشعبية حول الجيش السوري والدولة السورية مع إنكشاف لا وطنية المسلحين الذين يقاتلون السلطات.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وعن تماسك الجيش السوري  يقول المصدر:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حتى اللحظة ليس هناك كتيبة إنشقت وعلى حد علمي ليس هناك أي فصيل في الجيش السوري إستدار بسلاحه وعناصره وقاتل مع مرتزقة الأميركيين.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يسمي المصدر الأشياء بأسمائها :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]"  ليس  هناك ثوار بل مرتزقة ، ربما  كان هناك معارضون سياسيون بين السكان  المدنيين  وبين المتظاهرين سابقا لكن حاليا المعركة هي بين طرفين / اولهما  هو الدولة  السورية وجيشها المدعوم من فئات شعبية لا يجب الاستهانة بها  لأنها أكثر  عددا وتنتشر على مساحات أكبر من تلك التي يوجد للمسلحين  المدعومين من الغرب  دعم مدني فيها. وأما الطرف الثاني فهو قوات اميركية  التسليح والتدريب  وخليجية التمويل وتديرها مراكز قيادة أميركية كما لو  كانت كتائب في جيش  الولايات المتحدة الأميركية . والحال هذه فالمعركة هي  بين جيش سورية وبين  الجيش الأميركي.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويتابع المصدر فيقول:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بدأت   غرفة عمليات الحرب الدعائية التابعة للأميركيين في تسويق اشاعات ذات  مفعول  رافع لمعنويات المقاتلين السوريين التابعين لقوات الأطلسي ممن يطلق  عليهم  الاعلام إسم الجيش السوري الحر. وتأتي الحملة الجديدة من الحرب  الدعائية  بعد ضربات شديدة تلقاها المسلحين السوريين على يد الجيش السوري  الذي أباد  كما إعترفت مصادر معارضة – كتائب بأكملها من قوى المعارضة  السورية العاملة  تحت قيادة أميركية.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومن   المعلوم أن الأميركيين يشنون حربا حقيقية على سورية بواسطة قوى تعمل تحت   إمرتهم ، والتي تتمتع بكل التسهيلات المخابراتية والتسلحية والمعلوماتية   والعملياتية التي تضعها وزارة الدفاع الاميركية في خدمة جيوشها لكن الفرق   الوحيد هو أن المقاتلين على الأرض سوريين وليسوا اميركيين.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وتقول مصادر روسية مطلعة عن الجيش السوري الحرّ:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لقد   تلقت  قواته ضربة ساحقة في ريف دمشق ، فقد كان الأميركيين قد زجوا  بثلاثين  الفا من المقاتلين العرب والسوريين من اجل مهاجمة دمشق من ريفها  ومن داخلها  في الوقت عينه، ولهذا وحد الأميركيون عصابات مسلحة متعددة في  مجلس عسكري  موحد وضعوا على رأسها قائدا ومجلسا يساعده ولكن الطرفين  يأتمران مباشرة   بغرفة عمليات تدير معركة دمشق برئاسة ضابط أميركي مقيم في  مدينة شتورة  اللبنانية وينزل في مكاتب مجهزة تجهيزا تقنيا عاليا كانت منذ  سنة 2006 مقرا  لتيار المستقبل علنا ولكنها مقر للمخابرات العسكرية  الأردنية.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويقوم   الضابط الأميركي ومساعديه بقيادة العمليات بتقنيات عالية كما لو كان في   الغرفة المجاورة لساحة المعارك داخل سورية . وهو قادر على التواصل مع   المقاتلين السوريين على الأرض عبر الشبكة العسكرية الأميركية التي اصبح   المقاتلون السوريون مرتبطين بها بشكل مباشر عبر مجالسهم العسكرية.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المصدر الروسي يتابع :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أنشأ   الأميركيون مراكز تدريب للمعارضين السوريين منذ شهر ايار من العام الماضي   في الأردن وفي لبنان وفي تركيا ، وهذه المراكز خرجت الاف المقاتلين  وبعضهم  تخصص في إستخدام أسلحة متفوقة وحديثة ، ولهذا وجدنا الكثير من  الفاعلية ضد  الدبابات السورية القديمة الطراز.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويتابع المصدر فيقول :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وضع   الاميركيين خطة لتحويل أحياء معينة من دمشق إلى شبكات عنكبوتية تعج   بالمقاتلين المختبئين بين المدنيين بما يحول السكان إلى عائق يمنع الجيش   السوري وقواه الأمنية من من مواجهة المسلحين وإلا حصلت مجازر في صفوف   المدنيين ، تماما كما حصل في حمص.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ومن مراكز التجمع  التي كان الأميركيين ينوون إطلاق هجومهم منها بالتزامن مع تحركات الخلايا النائمة داخل دمشق :

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مدينة   دوما (أثني عشر الفا من مقاتلي الغزو الأميركي بالواسطة)
وقدسيا (ثلاثة  الاف مقاتل تابع للأميركيين)
وداريا وكفرسوسة ( الف وخمسمئة)
وحرستا (ثلاثة  الاف)
وعربين وزملكا (الفان)
وفي الميدان والقدم والحجر الأسود ( ثلاثة  الاف).

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المفاجأة   حصلت حين زج الجيش السوري بنخبة قواته لإقتحام مدينة دوما وخلال تسعة  أيام  إنتهى الحلم العسكري الأميركي إلى الفشل، مما دفع الأميركيين إلى  تحريك  مقاتلين في قدسيا والهامة وبعض المناطق في ريف دمشق لتخفيف الضغط عن  دوما،  لكنها سقطت وضاع معها حلم إقتحام بعض الأحياء في دمشق للتمترس  بأهلها.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الأميركي   لا يقاتل برجاله والمال الذي يصرفه على المقاتلين مدفوع من قبل الخليجيين   لذا، لا يمل ّ الأميركي من التخطيط لمعاركة جديدة في أي منطقة يرى فيها   ضعفا يمكنه من خلاله تجاوز معوقات الجيش السوري ومخابراته.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في   المرحلة الحالية يكثف الأميركي من بث الاشاعات وآخرها تحويل ما جرى في  دوما  وفي قدسيا إلى عملية – يحلم بها المرتزقة فترتفع معنوياتهم.  لذا  بدأت  مواقع الاعلام العربي والسوري الموالية للأميركيين في بث روايات  خيالية عن  معركة دمشق القادمة ، علما بأن معركة دمشق أصبحت خلفنا (يقول  المصدر  الروسي) لأن ما تلقاه مقاتلو الناتو المرتزقة من ضربات يحتاجون معه  وبسببه  لسنة ونصف لاستعادة تشكيلاتهم التي وقع غلبها في فوضى عارمة بعدما  فقدوا  ابرز قادتهم وكتائب النخبة من بينهم في دوما وفي محيطها.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]  نموذج عن الحملات الدعائية الاميركية لرفع معنويات المقاتلين التابعين لقوات الأطلسي في سورية.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أشارت   معلومات صحافية الى أن "المعارضة السورية تعد العدة والخطط الميدانية   لدخولدمشق بهدف خوض المعركة الحاسمة مع نظام الرئيس بشار الأسد، والجيش   السوري الحر يجهز[FONT=&quot] 30 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ألف عنصر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]".

[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وكشفت المعلومات أن "اجتماعات عقدت في تركيا جمعت قيادة "الجيش السوري الحر[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بأجهزة استخباراتية وعسكرية من دول عربية وغربية لبحث كل التفاصيل اللوجستيةاللازمة لنقل المعركة بالكامل الى قلب دمشق[/FONT][/FONT]​
ShamTimes​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*
*



استشهاد الملازم أول حسين طلاس والشهيد عبدالرزاق العبيد
في مدينة الرستن ( من ابطال الجيش الحر )

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وللأسف اليوم هناك عدد أكبر كم شهداء الجيش مقرنة بالأيام السابقة ، فقد حدث هجوم غادر حافلة أدى لـ 4 شهداء ، وحدوث هجومين على الأقل على حواجز .*


----------



## المزاحم (10 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخونا على اجابتك بس انا اقصد سوريا عموما يعنى بقالكم سنة ونص فى حرب هل وصلت سوريا الى خراب كما تدعى بعض القنوات الاخبارية ولا بعض المناطق اللى فيها حرب بس يعنى نسبة الخراب بسبب الحرب بنسبة الى سوريا ككل


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

*أخي الغالي بصراحة لا يمكنني تقديم نسبة إطلاقاً ، ولا حتى ضمن المدينة الواحدة ، ولكن بشكل عام المنطقة المحررة ، مثل مدينة دوما في ريف دمشق ، تبدأ الورشات عملها وتم إصلاح خطوط الكهرباء ، وسيتم خلال فترة إصلاح كل شي من أجل إعادة السكان إلى مناطقهم كونهم يسببون ضغطاً على المناطق التي نزحوا لها ، وهكذا .*

*المناطق التي قد تقصدها كزائر لسوريا مثلاً دمشق آمنة وعامرة ، ويمكنك أيضاً السفر براً إلى اللاذقية مثلاً رغم مرور الطريق في حمص ولكنه صباحاً آمن جداً .*

*وهذا أفضل بكثير من فترات سابقة توقفت فيها طرقات السفر .*


----------



## المزاحم (11 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخونا الغالى انا اقصد شهادتك انت لانك حضرتك موجود وسط الاحداث لانى انا مش بصدق القنوات والاخبار على كلامهم بحس ان سوريا اصبحت زى الصومال على كلام الجرايد والقنوات يقال ان هناك مليون لاجى سورى داخليا وخارجيا هل الكلام ده صحيح ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2012)

*فعلاً ربما يوجد مليون لاجئ داخلياً ، لكن هناك أكثر من 750 ألف لاجئ من حمص وحدها سواء داخلياً أم خارجياً .*
*ومن يلجأ داخلياً فهو يلجأ إلى أماكن آمنة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2012)

*جريمة بشعة لصهاينة الداخل بحق جنود في جيش التحرير الفلسطيني :*
*خاص شبكة أخبار حماه || بعد ان قامت مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة باختطاف سرفيس مدني يقل جنود من جيش التحرير الفلسطيني قرب قرية بلدة طيبة الامام كانوا ذاهبين لقضاء اجازتهم في مخيم النيرب ... تم العثور على جثث 15 شهيد من أصل 16 مقتولين ومنكل بهم في مد**ينة إدلب، والشهداء هم:

شهداء مخيم النيرب /حلب

محمد محمود أيوب
أنس كريم
محمد أبو ليل
عماد مناع
أحمد رشيد قشطه
محمد أحمد الجدع
محمود ساعد
أحمد جمامسه
فراس أبو الحسن
فريد محمد قاسم
شريف علي الباش
محمد صالح ديب
مصطفى أحمد هلال والسائق أحمدعز /مفقود/*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2012)

*مراسل الدنيا في دير الزور : الجهات المختصة تشتبك مع مجموعة إرهابية في دوار غسان عبود وتوقع في صفوفها إصابات مباشرة ومن بين قتلى الإرهابيين " محمد حطاب ومعين الذيب وعمر كنعان "*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2012)

*خاص شبكة اخبار ديرالزور :
إرهابيين تم تصفيتهم ..
مقتل الارهابي يونس أيوب الاصل من تلبيسة.
مقتل الارهابي يحيى الطلب من الجيش العرعوري الكر.
مقتل الارهابي عمر كنعان عند دوار غسان عبود وهوا من عصابة أحرار الفرات .
مقتل الارهابي محمد راشد حطاب
مقتل الارهابي معين الذيب*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار دير الزور :*
*يونس أيوب عسكري كلب منشق من اهالي الرستن كان يقاتل بدير الزور تم إرساله إلى جهنم ذهاب بدون إياب*

*الصورة موجودة ولكن لم أعرضها لأنها مشوهة من الفك السفلي بشكل بشع .*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية قبل دقائق قليلة :*
*



عاجل الان حمص القديمة 
الشهيد البطل بشير هلال من مجاهدين باب السباع الابطال 
استشهد في جورة الشياح وهو يمنع عصابات الاسد من اقتحام المنطقة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*


> *عاجل : - استشهاد الشاب يوسف محمد يعقوب عسكري منشق من اهالي مدينة حمص استشهد في حي القرابيص وما تزال جثة الشهيد موجودة في حي القرابيص ولم نتمكن من سحبها ,.*


 
*بالإضافة للخبر التالي من نفس الصفحة :*
*



الشهيد المجاهد البطل رشيد أحمد ديب سيده ((الملقب بالعرعور)) استشهد البطل رشيد على طريق بيت نايم هو والعديد من رفاقه بعد إشتباك عنيف دار بينهم وبين عصابات الأسد الإرهابية في 2012/7/5 اللهم ارحم شهدائناً و تقبلهم في أعلى عليين .



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2012)

*مراسل الإخبارية في حمص : 
*الجهات المختصة تضبط مقر قيادة للإرهابيين في حي القرابيص وبداخله أسلحة وكاميرات مراقبة وحواسب
*الأسلحة المضبوطة داخل مقر قيادة الإرهابيين (23) عبوة ناسفة، قاذف ار بي جي، كلاشنكوف عدد (4)، قنابل عدد (4)*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن شبكة أخبار القصير :*
*يسعد مساكم أصدقائي*
*نعتذر عن التأخر في النشر لظروف عملي واعطيكم ملخص لأحداث اليوم *
*قيام مجموعة أرهابية بمهاجمة المشفى الوطني واصابة أحد جنودنا الابطال وكان رد الجيش قويا وقتل مجموعة من الارهابيين عرفنا اسم واحد منهم الارهابي عبد الاله عيوش *
*قيام مجموعة أرهابية بأختطاف ثلاث شبان من قرية الدمينة على طريق الطاحون وهذا طريق فرعي وطلب فدية من اهليهم والشبان هم فرج عطية من دمينة واثنان من بيت الغربي من قرية عناز *
*ويستمر جيشنا البطل بقصف اوكار الجيش الكر في القصير....وان شاء الله النصر قريبا جدا وستعود القصير الى عرين الاسد ....*
*وهلا بيكم .........*

*الاثنان اللذام من بيت الغربي شقيقان مسيحيان .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يوليو 2012)

*الإعلامي رفيق لطف يقدم نظرة عامة :*
*بعد الضربات القاسمة على يد جيشنا العربي السوري لمعاقل الإرهاب أصبحت حمص افضل بكثير والأهالي بدأوا يعودون لأعمالهم وبدأت عودة الحياة الطبيعية فيها ..... كذلك دوما أصبحت منطقة آمنه بعد ضرب معاقل الإرهاب ..... المناطق الساحلية آمنه كلها ولم يعد بها شيئ يذكر ..... وريف حلب جاري تنظيفه والأمور للأفضل ..... وضع دمشق هادئ وأما بعض مناطق الريف فتنظيفها قاب قوسين أو أدنى .... درعا تحققت فيها إنجازات رائعة ..... الوضع السياسي عموماً ممتاز لذلك كلينتون أصبحت كالعرعور تتوعد يمينا وشمالا .... المناورات التي أجراها الجيش العربي السوري أظهرت شيئاً بسيطاً جداً جداً من الإمكانيات التي يمتلكها الجيش وما خفي كان أعظم ..... لذلك نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى ... على كل المسلحين تسليم أنفسهم فوراً فالأيام القادمة أصعب على الأرهابيين التكفيريين ...... فقد دقت ساحة الحسم ولا تراجع للوراء بعد الأن أبداً .*

*ملاحظة بعض الزوايا مثل ريف حلب الشمالي وريف إدلب الشمالي على الحدود التركية ، بالإضافة لبعض أجزء ريف درعا الجنوبي حيث الحدود مع الأردن ، ومدينة دير الزور القريب من حدود العراق فيها الأمور خارج السيطرة ، لذلك قد تجدون فيديو تفجير دبابة بمضادات الدروع الأميركية المهربة لهم أو قد تجدون أسر بعض الجنود ، لكن المناطق المستعادة تقترب منهم تدريجياً .*


----------



## antonius (12 يوليو 2012)

من اين ياتون بهذه الاسلحة؟


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يوليو 2012)

*المصدر الرئيسي جغرافياً تركيا ، تركيا تقدم كل شيء ، دعم لوجستي ، استخباراتي من خلال القمر الصناعي الأميركي ، تقدم مخيمات لأسر المسلحين ، سيارات الإسعاف على الحدود لنقل جرحاهم ، مخيمات تدريبية ، أسلحة من كل النوع ، قناصات حرارية تقنص الإنسان لوحدها من خلال حساسيتها الحرارية ، صواريخ محمولة على الكتف مضادة للدروع أمريكية المصدر ، تركيا تقدم كللللللل شيء .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يوليو 2012)

*عاجل | ريف ادلب : مقتل قائد ما يسمى كتائب الحديديين المسلح فايز التريكي و ابنه محمد فايز التريكي و هما من قرية مريجب المشهد التابعة لناحية سنجار .*

*هام | مدينة ادلب : اشتباكات مع مسلحين في مدينة إدلب تسفر عن تصفية عدد كبير من المسلحين من بين الإرهابيين الذين تمت تصفيتهم الإرهابي الخطير أحمد مصطفى قطيع ومحمد ثابت غنوم .*

*سلقين | ريف إدلب على حدود تركيا : تم إعدام 8 موالين للنظام بعد أن عرضت عليكم فيديوهات اختطافهم قبل فترة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*


> *حمص : - ارتقاء الشهيدين أبو قتادة الأنصاري وأبي عمر الأنصاري في معارك جورة الشياح والله أنتم نعم الرجال أيها الأنصار والله ما نشهد فيكم امام الله إلا بالحق رحمكما الله ورفعكم في عليين*
> *ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا*
> *حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل*



*ملاحظة : كتيبة الأنصار هذه تتبع للقاعدة وليس للجيش الكر الذي هو أيضاً لا يختلف كثيراً عن أذرع القاعدة .*

*عن نفس الصفحة :*


> *حمص : - عبيدة طالب نزف اليكم هذا الشهيد من كتيبة الشهيد محمود الفراتي استشهد وهو يدافع عن اهالي حي القرابيص من حفظة القرأن ,. *


*عن نفس الصفحة :*
*فيديو لكلب من كلابهم مصاب بقصف وعليه آثار أنقاض ، ويقول الكلب المصور أنه مدني ، أول مرة أرى مدبي يرتدي الجعبة واللباس العسكري الكامل هههههههه*
[YOUTUBE]Ofae1jA7FEo[/YOUTUBE]



*عن نفس الصفحة :*
*



 عبد الرحمن الصبوري – باباعمرو – 12-7-2012- رصاص الجيش عندما كان يدافع عن أهل حي باباعمرو (طبعاً في السلطانية وليس بابا عمرو ، والسلطانية خاصرة رخوة يحاولون منذ شهور استخدامها لإعادة احتلال باباعمرو دون جدوى)
[YOUTUBE]K0jD2uKxIqk[/YOUTUBE]

محمد عبد الكريم الحمد – باباعمرو – 12-7-2012- رصاص الجيش عندما كان يدافع عن أهل حي باباعمرو (نفس الكلام السابق ينطبق عليه)
[YOUTUBE]e21TsUBtaAk[/YOUTUBE]
.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هذه الإنجازات في حمص اليوم بحسب صفحة إرهابية واحدة .

الأمور في المناطق الداخلية غير الحدودية تتجه لمزيد من الحسم والسيطرة والقضاء على المسلحين (الذين لم يبق لهم إلا التخفي والقيام باغتيال أو خطف دون السيطرة على المناطق) ، ولكن في حوالي نصف الأماكن الحدودية الأمور خارج السيطرة والجيش يكتفي بالضرب من بعيد وذلك بسبب تهريب السلاح من كل الدول المجاورة بشكل مخزي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يوليو 2012)

*عدد شهداء الجيش يومي 9 - 10 من الشهر الجاري 54 من مختلف الرتب ، منهم 33 من محافظات لا تحوي أصلاً من الطائفة العلوية ، وهذا أكبر دليل على ماهية جيش الوطن وتركيبته .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية (كل الإنجازات التالية أيضاً في حمص) :*


> *يوم اذن على استشهاد البطل محمد غازي الشيخ العلي
> محمد : بطل من ابطال جيش الحر
> استشهد في حي جورة شياح اثر رصاصة ثم قذيفة*




*وأيضاً :*
*هذا الشخص المقتول كتبوا قصة حياته بالكامل ، ولم يترك منطقة لم يمارس الإرهاب فيها ، وسبق أن أصيب مرتين ، والآن النهاية :*
[YOUTUBE]bvyR75ZH4-E[/YOUTUBE]

*وأيضاً :*
*أحد مقاتلي الجيش الحر .*
*[YOUTUBE]IBLF4WY291k[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية حصيلة الاشتباك الذي حصل قبل قليل في منطقة الحجر الأسود بريف دمشق :*



> *أسماء شهداء الحجر الأسود من
> أبناء الجولان بعد الاشتباك مع كتائب الأسد   :
> 1- موسى طلعت خابور ( منشق عن الجيش )
> 2- أنس عبد الكريم محمد (متطوع بالجيش الحر )
> ...


*ما زال هؤلاء البلهاء يظنون أنه بإمكانهم التطاول على دمشق أو نقل المعركة لها .*


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يوليو 2012)

بعد تنظيف سوريا من هؤلاء الارهابين سوف تصبح جنه بالفعل

الاقي عندكم شغل يا انطاكي هههه

وفقكم الله وبارك الجيش السوري الاسد


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يوليو 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> بعد تنظيف سوريا من هؤلاء الارهابين سوف تصبح جنه بالفعل
> 
> الاقي عندكم شغل يا انطاكي هههه
> 
> وفقكم الله وبارك الجيش السوري الاسد


*ههههههه حبيبي أهلاً بك .*
*للأسف أخشى ما أخشاه أن ننتقل لمرحلة أسوأ مما قبل الفورة وليس أفضل ، صحيح أن هؤلاء كانوا موجودين ، ولكنهم كانوا عاجزين عن حمل السلاح وكانوا يعيشون بشكل عادي في المجتمع .*

*والآن يقتل الكثيرين منهم ونحن أيضاً نقدم الكثير من الشهداء .*

*بالنهاية لا بد من حل سياسي ، وهذا الحل السياسي سيتضمن تسليم سلاحهم مقابل العفو عنهم وإجراء انتخابات .*

*أي أن الكثيرين منهم سيبقوا ، وذلك بعد أن ظنوا أنفسهم أنهم من الصحابة والفاتحين وهنا مصيبة أكبر من وجودهم سابقاً .*

*من جهة ثانية صحيح أننا ننتصر وننظف المدن الداخلية ، ولكني كما قلت 50% من الزوايا الحدودية لهم ، ومن الصعب جداً إنهاء وجودهم طالما أن السلاح يتدفق والحاضنة الشعبية في تلك الزوايا متوفرة حيث أنها بالأساس مناطق جهل وتهريب وما إلى ذلك .*

*وهذه ورقة بيد أميركا لن تتخلى عنها ، أي ستقدم تجفيف منابع الأسلحة ضمن أوراقها بالحل السياسي ، مثلما انتصاراتنا في الداخل هي ورقة بيدنا ، والمناطق الحدودية تشهد ضربات ليست بالقليلة لكن لا نية لتنظيفها الآن .*

*مثلاً الرستن على حدود لبنان فيها 10000 مسلح على الأقل ، يمكن للجيش أن يدخل ويقصف مراكز المسلحين ويقتل مئات ويهرب منهم آلاف إلى لبنان ويتمركز الجيش ، لا بد للجيش في النهاية أن يسحب جزء من قوته سيعود التسلل وعمليات الغدر ضد مراكز الجيش ، وهكذا ...*

*لذا حتى الآن لا نية لاسترجاع تلك المناطق بل يكتفي الجيش بالحصار وتوجيه الضربات .*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يوليو 2012)

*من صور الضحايا المعروضين في ما سمي مجزرة التريمسة ، قريباً تفاصيل أخرى :*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يوليو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء :*
*عاجل | جبل الزاوية : لاحقا للخبر عن مقتل اثنين من المسلحين في الاشتباكات في قرية الرامي افاد مراسلنا أنه تم قتل أربعة آخرين نتيجة الاشتباكات العنيفة مع عشرات المسلحين في القرية وهم : 
1- احمد محمد الطحش
2- عمر خالد العمر
3- رامز جمال كاشف
4- مجهول الهوية .
و هناك عشرات الاصابات بين المسلحين .*


----------



## antonius (13 يوليو 2012)

يقولون اكثر من 300 في التريمسة؟


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يوليو 2012)

antonius قال:


> يقولون اكثر من 300 في التريمسة؟


*أخي لا يمكنني التكذيب ولا يمكنني التصديق ، سبق أن صدقتهم في الحولة فجاءت تحقيقات الدولة بضربات قاصمة :*
*1 - الضحايا في الحولة (السنية) والشومرية (الشيعية) .*
*2 - بين الضحايا أقرباء نائب موالي في مجلس الشعب = أسرة موالية .*
*3 - بين الضحايا التي عرضتها الجزيرة طفل يضع ربطة صغيرة للعلم السوري ذو النجمتين .*
*4 - الأسر الفلانية بالأسماء التي لها مسلحين لم تتعرض لأي أذى .*
*(هذه كانت نتائج تحقيقات الدولة حول مجزرة الحولة ، والآن ننتظر كشف المستور) .*

*ولم يعرضوا حتى الآن سوى الفيديو الذي ظهر فيه 15 جثة بينهم هؤلاء الثلاثة في الصورة ، انتظروا مني مفاجأة في المشاركة التالية بعد لحظات .*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يوليو 2012)

*نبوءة أشعياء عن الأزمة السورية قبل المسيح بمئات السنين ، العروعير (نحن نسمي أتباع العرعور بالعراعير وهو اسم بات يطلق على كل فورجي في سوريا ومشهور جداً لدينا) ، المذابح ، إلخ : 
1. نبوءة بشأن دمشق: «انظروا ها دمشق تنقرض من بين المدن وتصبح كومة أنقاض.
2. تهجر مدن عروعير، وتصبح مراعي للقطعان تربض فيها ولا أحد يخيفها
3. تزول المدينة المحصنة من أفرايم، والملك من دمشق، وتصبح بقية أرام مماثلة لمجد أبناء إسرائيل الزائل، هذا ما يقوله الرب القدير.
4. في ذلك اليوم يخبو مجد يعقوب وتذوب سمانة بدنه،
5**. فتصبح جرداء كحقل جمع الحصادون زرعه، أو حصدت ذراعه السنابل، أو كرجل يلتقط السنابل في وادي رفايم.
6. ومع ذلك تبقى فيه خصاصة، كزيتونة نفضت حباتها، فتساقطت إلا حبتين أو ثلاثا ظلت في رأس أعلى غصن، أو أربع أو خمس حبات في الأفنان المثمرة، هذا ما يقوله الرب القدير.
7. في ذلك اليوم يرنو الناس إلى صانعهم ويلتفتون بعيونهم إلى قدوس إسرائيل،
8. ولا يلتفتون إلى المذابح التي صنعتها أيديهم، ولا ينظرون إلى تماثيل السواري والشموس، ولا إلى مذابح البخور صنعة أصابعهم.
9. في ذلك اليوم تصبح مدنهم المنيعة مقفرة كمدن الحثيين والأموريين التي هجروها هربا من الإسرائيليين فأصبحت خرابا.
10. لأنكم قد نسيتم إله خلاصكم، ولم تذكروا صخرة عزكم. لذلك وإن كنتم تزرعون غرسا مبهجا وتغرسون زرعا غريبا،
11. وإن كنتم يوم تغرسونه تنمونه، وفي الصباح عندما تزرعونه تجعلونه يزهر، فإن الحصيد لا يكون منتجا في يوم الضربة المهلكة التي لا برء منها.
12. يالجلبة شعوب كثيرة يضجون كبحر عجاج! يالصخب الأمم! فإنهم يصخبون كعجيج لجج غامرة.
13. أمم تهدر كهدير المياه، ولكن حالما يزجرها الرب تهرب بعيدا، وتتطاير كما تتطاير عصافة الجبال أمام الريح، أو كالهباء أمام العاصفة.
14. في المساء يطغى عليهم رعب، وفي الصباح يتلاشون. هذا هو نصيب ناهبينا وحظ سالبينا.
(يا رب ارحم) .*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يوليو 2012)

*شام اف ام :
وحدات الجيش تفك الحصار عن 80 عنصر من الدفاع المدني على طريق جسر الشغور اللاذقية جسر العوينات وادى الاشتباك الى مقتل عدد كبير جدا من المسلحين وجرح عدد اخر واستشهاد عنصر واصابة آخر*


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*
*



نزف اليكم نبأ استشهاد البطل "محمد مصطفى جالودي" من كتيبة الفاروق أستشهد جراء الأصابة بقذيفة هاون في منطقة السلطانية أثناء الأشتباك مع ميليشيات الأسد.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*اليوم كنت أتابع قناة الخنزيرة وإذا بهم يقولون أنه لم يكن هناك وجود للجيش الكر بقرية التريمسة ، وهنا دليل كذبهم بالإضافة لصورة ضحايا المسلحين التي عرضتها :*
[YOUTUBE]r6o9AfH6yNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن شبكة أخبار دير الزور :*
*تم القضاء على الإرهابيين :
محمد القطمير من أهالي قرية البوعمر قائد كتيبة أحرار الفرات
- عمر كنعان : عضو في نفس الكتيبة وذلك أثناء محاولتهم الهجوم على حواجز قوات حفظ النظام في حي الصناعة*

*وأيضاً :*
*الخريطة : مقتل 3 مسلحين على دراجة نارية أثر استهدافهم من أحد الشرفاء
" مطلق النار على أطارات الدراجة مجهول وله من سوريا الأسد أجمل تحية "*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

*المراقبون الدوليون في سوريا يقولون إن هجوم التريمسة استهدف المسلحين*

*مثلماااااا قلنا ، هي مجزرة فعلاً ، ولكنها مجزرة حدثت بالجيش الكر ، وكل القتلى من الرجال المقاتلين .*

*ولو أنها مثل الحولة لنفتها الدولة عن نفسها وأجرت تحقيقاتها ، ولكنها منذ اللحظة الأولى اعترفت بأنها هاجمت المنطقة وقتلت كم كبير جداً من المسلحيييين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

*لواء في الجيش المصري : سوريا قادرة على ان تقوم بحظر بحري من لواء اسكندرون شمالا حتى قناة السويس جنوبا مرورا بسواحل فلسطين المحتلة وان اسرائيل فهمت الرسالة تماما من خلال المناورات الساحلية التي أجرتها سوريا
وفي حال تورطت اسرائيل بحرب مع سوريا فإن جميع السفن والبواخر القادمة للموانئ الاسرائيليه تحت مرمى الصواريخ السورية البحرية (الياخونت)*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

*هذا أحد قتلاهم من المسلحين (وهو يدافع عن كذا) ، ويقولون أنهم لا يعرفون اسمه لأنه مجهول الهوية ههههههههه ، يعني احتمالين : إما أن كل كتيبته ماتوا ، أو أنه من خارج سوريا :*
[YOUTUBE]ulnGF1gZVvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

*وهذا قتيل لهم في جورة الشياح لم يعترفوا أنه من المسلحين لكن ذلك واضح ، فجورة الشياح جبهة كيف يبقى فيها ؟؟ وثانياً المظهر السلفي حيث أن الكتيبة الإرهابية التي تقاتل في جورة الشياح كما ذكرنا مراراً هي كتيبة الأنصار التابعة للقاعدة والتي قتل منها عدد كبير جداً حتى الآن ولكن يبدو أنها كبيرة كونها للقاعدة :*
[YOUTUBE]V6sgStIfaKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*
*



 دير الزور : استشهاد العسكري المنشق مراد الحلبي من مدينة حلب وهي ابطال كتيبة أسود الوحيد اللهم تقبله مع الشهداء والابرار

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن نفس الصفحة الإرهابية :*


> *دير الزور : نزف لكم استشهاد الجندي المنشق خالد الحمدو من اهالي ادلب وهو احد افراد كتيبة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم استشهد اثناء المواجهات بين كتيبة محمد والجيش الخائن ..*


 
*وأيضاً :*
*



 دير الزور برس : نزف لكم نبأ استشهاد قائد كتيبة سلمان الفارسي التابعة للواء القادسية بديرالزور الشهيد بإذن الله البطل عمر هذال الحمادة والشهيد البطل باسل سلمان العلي الذين استشهدوا بمعركة مع عصابات الأمن والشبيحة بالقرب من حقل العمر بديرالزور

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ومن تعليقات أحدهم على هذا الخبر (بعد قيامي تعديل المفردات لتصبح واقعية) أن قرار الجيش الكر باحتلال المدينة كبدهم أبشع الخسائر ، وعندما كانوا ينفذون الضربات بطريقة الغدر كانوا يحققون نتائج أفضل بالنسبة لهم ولإرهابهم .*


----------



## geegoo (16 يوليو 2012)

فيه أخبار علي الفيس بوك ان دمشق اندلعت فيها مواجهات ....
هل هناك صحة لهذه الاخبار ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*نعم أخي صحيح ، في حي التضامن ، وهو لا يشكل خطراً ، (كما أني سبق وذكرت أنهم وصلوا لحي الميدان الدمشقي وتم تحريره ولم يعد لهم أثر منذ ذلك الوقت) ، وترك الجيش المسلحين فيه قرابة أسبوعين .
لكن حدث ذبح طائفي ، وحدث إطلاق نار على مظاهرة للفلسطينيين في مخيم اليرموك المجاور ، وللأسف البعض مأخوذين بأن الجيش من أطلق رغم أن المظاهرة استمرت ساعة كاملة ولم يتعرض لها أحد لحين وصلت لجهة حي التضامن سقط 5 بالقنص وتم اتهام الجيش فوراً !!!
لذلك كان لا بد من بدء الحسم .
ولكن بشكل عام تكون الاشتباكات عادة بالأرياف البعيدة ، خاصة بعد تحرير دوما التي كانت من أهم وأكبر المعاقل وكان فيها الآلاف من الجيش الكر، لكن تم قتل أكثر من 200 منهم وتحرير المدينة .
وبعد قليل سآتي بأخبار جديدة
*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*إذا كنت تسأل أخي عن اشتباكات التضامن فهذا حدث ، وأما ما ذاعته العربية عن اشتباكات في ساحة المرجة ولا أدري أين فهذا من خيالها .*

*دمشق :
عملية نوعية في حي التضامن ومنطقة المخيم بدأت بها القوات المسلحة منذ عصر اليوم تسفر عن إصابات بالغة في قيادات المسلحين ...و تجري الآن مداهمات لأوكار كلاب الناتو في داريا و المعضمية في ريف دمشق ......
الدعاء لحماة الديار ودام عز الوطن*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*تقرير ميداني رائع من قلب الاشتباكات في قلب حي جورة الشياح في مدينة حمص ، حيث سيطر الجيش على جزء كبير منه ، وكما يقول الضابط في التقرير بقيت حارات ضيقة منه ويتم تحريره بشكل كامل :
*
[YOUTUBE]cy6lylLxGto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*مجموعة إرهابيين قتلى بعد هجوم لهم ، ويقول الجندي أنه حزين على الحارس ولست أدري إن ما كان الحارس قد استشهد أو أصيب أو خطفوه ، وأهون الثلاثة أن يكون أصيب فقط :*

[YOUTUBE]YDmFc4HEYII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*حمص | أخبار متفرقة

وفد من المراقبين الدوليين يزور حي الوعر بمدينة حمص ويستمعون للأهالي.

اشتباكات مسلحة في حي القرابيص بمدينة حمص ادت لاستشهاد 6 عناصر من قوات حفظ النظام وأسفرت عن إصابة 55 آخرين.

ميليشيا الجيش الهر تعلن مقتل كل من سعيد مشنن و عماد قراجة اللبابيدي في حي الخالدية وعمار عليوي في حي باباعمرو بمدينة حمص جراء اشتباكات مسلحة مع قوات الجيش العربي السوري.

مجموعة مسلحة معروفة باسم كتيبة الأنصاري التابعة لميليشيا الجيش الهر تعلن مقتل قائدها أبو نادر الأنصاري خلال اشتباكات مع قوات الجيش السوري في حي القرابيص بمدينة حمص.

سانا: مجموعة مسلحة مؤلفة من 18 عنصر تستلسم لقوات الأمن السورية بحي جورة الشياح في حمص.

تنسيقية حمص للفورة تنشر اسماء 15 شخصاً مدنيين ومسلحي ميليشيا الجيش الهر وتقول إن نيران مدفعية القوات الحكومية قتلتهم بمناطق متفرقة من أحياء حمص.*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة Bashar Al Asad وهي أكبر الصفحات الموالية وفيها أكثر من 300 الف عضو :
هام جداً - للنشر و التعميم بأوسع شكل
يبدو ان ساعات التصعيد وصلت ذروتها ...نقول لكم إنها سوريا أيها الاغبياء وقذارتكم والعابكم الهلوودية التي نفذتموها في ليبيا والعراق وغيرها لن تنجح هنا .....نؤكد أن دمشق بخير ولا صحة عن اي خبر يتم تداوله عن سيطرة الجيش الكر على أي شي سوى القبور التي يدفنون بها ....يضحكنا مانسمعه من أخبار عن اغلاق المطار وسيطرة الجيش الكر على كذا وكذا ...

نقول منذ نصف ساعة وحتى هذه اللحظة أصدقائنا في دمشق
كفرسوسة ...الست زينب ...العدوي .....شارع بغداد ....ركن الدين ....برزة .....ضواحي الشام ....صحنايا ....دمر....المالكي ...البرامكة ....الزاهرة ....الميدان....جميعها هادئة ولاصحة عن اي خبر يورد على شاشة القتل والكذب ...والسوريين بداخل دمشق بامكانهم أن يلمسووا مانقول بأنفسهم ...

رسالة أخيرة إلى الجزيرة والعربية وغيرها
لن تسقطوا سوريا ....لن تسقطوا سوريا لا عسكريا ولاحتى اعلاميا ...

مؤامراتكم القذرة باتت معلومة للأخرين أيها الخونة ....وغدا سيشرق صباح عزة وشموخ على زنود الاسود من الجيش العربي السوري ..لتكسبوا مزيدا من الذل والعار ...وسيرى الجميع مدى كذبكم اللامحدود.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*عاجل : لافروف يهدد بالفيتو الثالث و يقول ان كانت ثورة فليبتعدوا عن مجلس الامن فالثورة تقاد بشعب و ليس بمجلس أمن .

*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*يا أحباء إذا ما حدث وتحققت النكتة التي أشاعوها وجاء 30000 من الإرهابيين (وهذا يعادل نصف الجيش الكر) إلى دمشق فهذا لا يعني أن الدولة سقطت ، إذ يرابط قرب دمشق ثكنات فيها 100,000 من خيرة المقاتلين والمنتقين بعناية ، وستكون معركة دمشق هي الحاسمة ، سيتدمر الكثير ونخسر آلاف الجنود وآلاف المدنيين ، ولكن سننتهي من الإرهاب بضربة قاصمة .*

*يتوافق هذا الحل مع نبوءة أشعياء التي وضعتها والتي تتحدث عن دمار دمشق ولكن عن تلاشي أولئك السفلة .*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عاجل : لافروف يهدد بالفيتو الثالث و يقول ان كانت ثورة فليبتعدوا عن مجلس الامن فالثورة تقاد بشعب و ليس بمجلس أمن .
> 
> *




عزيزي قرائت ان لافروف لايساند سوريا ماصحه هذا الخبر


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> عزيزي قرائت ان لافروف لايساند سوريا ماصحه هذا الخبر


*أخي نحن ونظامنا لسنا إلا جزءاً من المحور الروسي الجديد الذي سيحكم العالم قريباً ، والذي استطاع إنهاء القطبية الواحدة مؤخراً ، بما فيه الصين وإيران وكوريا الشمالية وكوبا وفنزويلا والبرازيل والهند .*

*فكيف لا يكون معنا ؟؟*

*يسايسهم بالكلام ، وهذا عمل الديبلوماسية ، ولكنه فعلياً منع مرور أي قرار أو عقوبات على سوريا في مجلس الأمن ، وأي عمل عسكري وما إلى ذلك ، ويرفض تنحي الأسد ، واليوم في مؤتمره الصحفي قال الأسد لن يتنحى لأن قطاعات واسعة من الشعب السوري معه .*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مصادر للميادين ..الجيش السوري يدخل حي التضامن في جنوب دمشق من عدة محاور .*

*كما قلنا يا أحباء ، هذه حدودهم ، أن يصمدوا حين يشاء الجيش تركهم .*



*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*سوريا ..اشتباكات الان في حي الميدان في دمشق .*



*Addounia tv قناة الدنيا الفضائية*
*موفد تلفزيون الدنيا إلى حي الميدان بدمشق : الأجهزة الأمنية المختصة تلاحق مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة فرت يوم الأحد من حي التضامن .*


</H6></H6>


----------



## fouad78 (16 يوليو 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> عزيزي قرائت ان لافروف لايساند سوريا ماصحه هذا الخبر



ربما قصدك عن التصريحات الروسية بأن روسيا لا تساند الأسد شخصياً
وطبعاً هذه تصريحات مبتورة من سياقها في الإعلام العربي وهي لعبة سياسية ذكية من روسيا
فهي تقول نحن لا نساند الأسد كشخص، ولكن نحن نساند الشعب السوري والشعب السوري يريد الأسد لذلك لا يجوز أن يتنحى بقرار غربي من دول أجنبية
فالغرب يريد أن يُظهر روسيا بأنها تساعد ديكتاتور ضد إرادة الشعب السوري
وروسيا تجيب ـ بذكاء ـ بل أنا أساند الشعب السوري وهذا الشعب يريد هذا الشخص
طبعاً في الإعلام العربي تسمعها بشكل مشوه


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية مقتل هؤلاء الإرهابيين في حي الخالدية بحمص إثر قذيفة هاون :*
*



ديغم طيارة ( أبو هادي ) – الخالدية - 16-7-2012- قذيفة هاون استهدفته وهو يدافع عن اهالي حي القصور
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVYxPC9C4_A
حسين الأحمد – الخالدية - 16-7-2012- قذيفة هاون استهدفته وهو يدافع عن اهالي حي القصور
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVYxPC9C4_A
خالد وحود (أبو ناصر ) – الخالدية - 16-7-2012- قذيفة هاون استهدفته وهو يدافع عن اهالي حي القصور
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4ZkNucfHdE
شهيد مجهول الهوية – الخالدية – 16-7-2012 – قذيفة هاون استهدفته وهو يدافع عن اهالي حي القصور
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVYxPC9C4_A

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*عاجل / دمشق - الميدان : قامت قواتنا الباسلة بقتل القناصيين الذين اعتلوا مأذنتي جامع البشير والماجد .

شبكة أخبار الميدان / M.N.N*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*هذا الخبر منذ ساعات :*
*دمشق || التضامن :
============
عشرات المسلحين يسيرون في رتل رافعي الأيدي مستسلمين أذلاء باتجاه جنود الجيش العربي السوري بعد ان قام الجيش عبر مكبرات الصوت بنداءات لتسليم انفسهم خصوصا بعد أن رأو ان الوضع محسوم كليا لوحدات حفظ النظام
وقتلى تلك العصابات بالعشرات*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة :*
*عاجل | سلقين : سيطرة كاملة للجيش العربي السوري على مدينة سلقين و تقوم وحدات الهندسة بتفكيك عشرات العبوات الناسفة و تفكيك مبنى البريد المفخخ حاليا و ازالة علم الانتداب على شعبة الحزب و المنطقة و رفع العلم السوري على ساعة الساحة في وسط المدينة ، و أكثر من 24 جثة للمسلحين مرمية بالشوارع عدا الجرحى و المعتقلين من المسلحين و هروب البقية **.*

*هذه المدينة حدودية دخلها الآلاف من تركيا وسيطروا عليها ، ومن ثم أعدموا عدداً من المؤيدين وشردوا المئات منهم .*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين :*
*كلينتون .. نحن واسرائيل لدينا نفس التطلعات للوضع في سوريا .*

*كلينتون ..العنف في ازدياد في دمشق ونحن نعرف ان النظام لن يبقى على قيد الحياة وسنعمل على تحقيق تطلعات الشعب السوري .*

*وأيضاً :*
*سوريا ..مصدرعسكري مطلع للميادين : العمليات الأمنية في حمص شارفت على النهاية*



*سوريا ..مصدر عسكري مطلع للميادين : ما أن يتم تأمين المدينة حتى تتجه الأنظار إلى الريف المحيط وفق اعتماد مبدأ مراعاة المدنيين والحفاظ على سلامتهم أينما وجدوا*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*مراسل شام اف ام في حمص : أشتباك عنيف بين الجيش العربي السوري ومسلحين في حي الخالدية يسفر عن مقتل عدد كبير من المسلحين وفرار عدد آخر
وحدات حفظ النظام تنفذ عملية نوعية في مدينة القصير تستهدف خلالها مقرا لتجمع المسلحين ما ادى لمقتل عدد كبير منهم بينهم احد المطلوبين البارزين ورئيس المجموعة بالاضافة لاصابة عدد اخر
*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين :*
*مصادر سورية للميادين ..اعتقال ضابط استخبارت من الجنسية الخليجية في حمص .*

*سوريا ريف حلب ..اشتباكات عنيفة في مدينة الباب ومصادر المعارضة تتحدث عن قصف عنيف تتعرض له المدينة .*

*سوريا ...الاشتباكات مستمرة في حي الميدان في دمشق .*

*مراسل الميادين ..اصوات الرصاص تسمع في محيط كفرسوسة في دمشق .*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv (قبل 5 دقائق تقريباً) :
*

*سوريا ..مراسلنا ..مقتل 23 من الجيش الحر خلال هجوم على مقر امني في منطقة حرستا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يوليو 2012)

*سانا: اشتبكت الأجهزة الأمنية المختصة أمس في محافظة حمص مع مجموعة ارهابية مسلحة كانت تقوم بالاعتداء على الاهالي وقوات حفظ النظام في القصير بريف المحافظة. 

وذكر مصدر في المحافظة لمراسل سانا ان الاشتباك اسفر عن الحاق خسائر كبيرة في صفوف المجموعة الارهابية. 

وأشار المصدر الى انه عرف من بين الارهابيين القتلى المدعو (أبو الوليد) متزعم المجموعة دون وقوع اصابات في الجهات المختصة. 

كما تصدت الجهات المختصة لمجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في بلدة النزارية بريف القصير وأوقعت خسائر كبيرة في صفوفها
*


----------



## fouad78 (17 يوليو 2012)

*الجيش السوري يحاصر المسلحين تماما في بعض أحياء دمشق.. الاستسلام أو الموت*

*الجيش السوري يحاصر المسلحين تماما في بعض أحياء دمشق.. الاستسلام أو الموت*​





​

قالت  مصادر أهلية في حي الميدان أن الجيش السوري أحكم محاصرة المجموعات المسلحة  التابعة لمجموعات أتت من خارج دمشق عبر يلدا وحي التضامن في بعض الشوارع  الضيقة ولم يترك لها أي منفذ للخروج من الحي، وأضافت:

​ يقوم  الآن وجهاء من الحي بالوساطة بين المسلحين الراغبين في ترك الحي جماعيا  بحماية الوجهاء إلى أي منفذ مفتوح يوصل إلى بساتين المنطقة للحاق برفاقهم  هناك ولتوفير معركة في الاحياء التي يوجد فيها الاف المواطنين. لكن القوى  الأمنية على ما يبدو ترفض إنسحاب المسلحين وتصر على أن يسلمو أنفسهم فردا  فردا قبل صباح الغد وإلا فإن الجيش سيقتحم الشوارع الضيقة بعد ان يخرج منها  السكان وأبلغ الضابط المسؤول الوسطاء بأن تسليم المسلحين لانفسهم هو  الخيار الأول واما الخيار الثاني فهو فتح القبور لهؤلاء الذين إعتقدوا ان  الهجوم على المدنيين نزهة في حي الميدان وفي الاحياء المجاورة ، وأبلغ  الضابط المسؤول المسلحين عبر الوسطاء:  لو إختبأتم في جحر الفئران سنلاحقكم ولن يبقى منكم حي إلا إن سلم نفسه
​ معلومات  المصدر الميداني الأهلي تطابقت مع ما نشرته تنسيقية الميدان للثورة  السورية على صفحتها إذ طالبت الثوار في الاحياء المجاورة للميدان بالفزعة  لنصرة الجيش الحر في الميدان لأن الطوق على مقاتليه هناك قد ضاق كثيرا.



​عربي بريس/ ShamTimes​


----------



## fouad78 (17 يوليو 2012)

*أسئلة عنان وأجوبة دمشق.. هذا ما سأله عنان.. وهذا ما أجابت به دمشق*

*أسئلة عنان وأجوبة دمشق.. هذا ما سأله عنان.. وهذا ما أجابت به دمشق*​ 






​

جرت  زيارة المبعوث الأممي كوفي أنان، الأخيرة، لسوريا، وسط حالة من حبس أنفاس  دول «مجموعة أصدقاء سوريا» لمعرفة ما إذا كان مسعى النقاط الست سيلفظ  أنفاسه، ما يتيح لمجلس الأمن الانتقال إلى مرحلة «الفصل السابع». ولكن، عاد  أنان من دمشق بانطباعات متفائلة، رغم أنها عادت لتنقبض نتيجة الانعكاسات  التي تركتها واقعة التريمسة

​ *[FONT=&quot]ناصر شرارة[/FONT]*

تؤكد  المعلومات المتوافرة أن المبعوث الدولي كوفي أنان يعتزم العودة إلى سوريا  لاستكمال أجندة نقاش محددة مع القيادة السورية، رتّب بنودها خلال زيارته  الاخيرة. وبانتظار معرفة كيف سيتبلور اتجاه السباق القائم بين أنصار إعطاء  الأولوية في هذه المرحلة لزيادة العقوبات وحظر الاسلحة على سوريا، وبين  أنصار إعطاء أنان فرصة جديدة لاستثمار نتائج زيارته الأخيرة لدمشق، تقف  الأزمة السورية أمام عشرة أيام مقبلة ستكون حاسمة.

​ وكشف مصدر مطّلع لـ«الأخبار» تفاصيل عن نتائج زيارة أنان الأخيرة لسوريا.

​ ويقول  المصدر إنه بعد التطورات الاخيرة، سواءً على المستوى الدولي أو الداخلي  السوري، بات واضحاً أن هناك توافقاً غير معلن روسياً _ أميركياً، وتحتل  روسيا ضمنه منزلة اللاعب الرقم واحد في الأزمة السورية، من دون أن يعني ذلك  أن الاميركي تخلى عن طموحاته ومشروعه، أو أن الروسي غير موافق على أن «لا  يخرج الأميركي من المولد من دون حمص»، كما يقول المثل الشائع. هذا المستجد  أفرز واقعاً جديداً، وهو الذهاب باتجاه الاستمرار في توظيف خطة أنان، ولكن  انطلاقاً من تعديل في أجندته، قوامه التسليم بأن يبدأ «الحوار تحت ضغط  الاشتباك المنخفض التوتر»، الذي لا يؤدي إلى تحوّل نوعي على الارض، لأن  طرفي الصراع لا يسمحان بذلك، وغير قادرين على فرضه بالمحصلة.

أما المستجد  في موقف واشنطن من الازمة السورية، فهو أن «الحوار تحت ضغط الاشتباك  المنخفض التوتر»، هذا ، طالب به الأميركيون، ولم يستطع الروس رفضه، لأنهم  لا يملكون أدوات رفضه. ويريد الاميركيون منه أن يحقق أعلى درجة من مطالبهم،  في الظرف الراهن. وفي المحصلة، فإن هذا المشهد الذي تعيشه خطة أنان في هذه  اللحظة، وحسبما بدت صورته السياسية، يعني، عملياً، تقديم البند الثاني من  خطة أنان على البند الاول، أي الانتقال إلى الحوار السياسي أولاً، بعد فشل  جميع الاطراف في تحقيق وقف للعنف بشكل كامل. وهذه العملية التي نعيشها الآن  تمثل خطوة للهروب بمهمة أنان إلى الامام، ومضمونها الحديث عن أن الحوار  السياسي هو الذي سيؤدي إلى وقف العنف، وليس العكس. وفي المحصلة، جاءت نتائج  زيارة أنان لترسي عملية سياسية، يجري الحديث فيها عن الحوار في ظلّ ظرف  الاشتباك المنخفض التوتر، ويتوخى هذا الحديث البحث عن أطراف هذا الحوار وعن  مضمونه والشروط المهيئة له، وباقي التفاصيل.

​ ويكشف  المصدر أنه «بعد نقاشات أنان مع الرئيس الأسد، وقبل أن يترك دمشق باتجاه  طهران، أوكل إلى لجنة ألّفها من مساعديه في بعثة المراقبين الدوليين في  سوريا، قوامها معاون رئيس البعثة مارتن غريفيش، ورئيس قسم الشؤون السياسية  في البعثة اليو تامبوري، ورئيس قسم الشؤون المدنية في البعثة ريشار  سفيللين، باستتباع نقاشاته التي أجراها مع الرئيس الاسد، وذلك عبر تحميلها  خمسة أسئلة لمناقشة الإجابات عنها مع وزير المصالحة الوطنية في الحكومة  السورية علي حيدر، ليصار إلى رفعها إليه، على أن يعود إلى دمشق لتثبيت ما  يتم التوافق عليه منها. وبالفعل التقى وفد بعثة أنان علي حيدر، وقدم له  الأسئلة الخمسة الآتية:

​ ــ  السؤال الأول بشأن ما إذا كان إصرار الحكومة السورية نهائياً على شرط أن  يقوم المسلحون بتسليم أسلحتهم وأنفسهم قبل بدء العملية السياسية.

​ ــ  السؤال الثاني بشأن ما إذا كان وزير المصالحة الوطنية (المفوض من قبل  الحكومة بإجراء حوارات المصالحة مع أطياف المعارضة السورية المختلفة) يمانع في أن يلتقي مع المسلحين وأعضاء المجلس الوطني السوري.

​ ــ السؤال الثالث، هل لدى وزير المصالحة الوطنية مانع من السفر إلى الخارج ولقاء شخصيات من المعارضة؟

​ ــ السؤال الرابع عن موقف الحكومة السورية من فكرة تأليف حكومة انتقالية.

​ ــ السؤال الخامس عن موقف الحكومة السورية من حق التظاهر السلمي، بشأن قضية المعتقلين.

​ وأتت الإجابات السورية على الشكل الآتي:​ ــ  بشأن السؤال الأول، أجابت دمشق بأنه ما دمنا نتحدث عن عملية سياسية عبر  الحوار ، فلا داعي لوجود سلاح غير شرعي بيد أحد إلا بيد الدولة، وإذا كانت  المسألة هي خوف المسلحين على أنفسهم ورغبتهم في الحماية، فتستطيع الحكومة  السورية إيجاد الوسائل التي تحميهم وتؤمن لهم حياة طبيعية من دون حمل  السلاح.

​ ــ  بشأن السؤال الثاني، أبلغت دمشق الوفد أنه لن يكون هناك مانع من أن يلتقي  الوزير علي حيدر مع أي سوري في الداخل والخارج، ضمن معايير شرحها الأخير  لهم على النحو الآتي: «الحوار يجب أن يكون في العملية السياسية، مثلاً،  بخصوص الحديث مع المجموعات المسلحة، حتى أنان وفريقه يعرفون أن هناك أكثر  من 300 مجموعة مسلحة على الأرض السورية، وأنه لا يرتبط بعضها بعض بأي علاقة  عضوية، وليس لها قيادات ومرجعيات واحدة. وبالتالي هناك إشكالية تتمثل في  تظهير هذه القيادات التي يمكن الحوار معها من خلال مؤتمر الحوار الوطني.  وهنا أقول إن الحوار مع المسلحين وقياداتهم له آليات وأهداف مختلفة عن  الآليات والأهداف المنوطة بالحوار السياسي. وهدف حواري مع قيادات المسلحين  إن وجدت، هو لإقناعهم بضرورة تسليمهم سلاحهم والتخلي عن المسار العنفي  العسكري، والتحوّل إلى مسار سياسي مفترض يتيح لهم لاحقاً المشاركة في  الحوار السياسي المطلوب».

​ ــ  بشأن السؤال عن الحكومة الانتقالية، أجاب الطرف السوري بأنه أمام فكرة  الحكومة الانتقالية، في حال إقرار مبدئها، مجموعة من العقبات الموضوعية،  منها أنه، «من هي الأطراف التي ستشارك في هذه الحكومة؟ وما هي نسب تمثيلها؟  وما هو مشروع هذه الحكومة؟ وفي المبدأ، وقبل كل ذلك، يجب الحديث عن معنى  الانتقالية ومن أين إلى أين؟». وترى دمشق أنه ما دامت الغاية هي حلّ  الأزمة، «فعلينا الذهاب في عملية قابلة للتنفيذ. لذلك، فإن الإعداد لحوار  وطني أسهل بكثير من فكرة السير بحكومة انتقالية، ويؤدي الغاية المطلوبة،  ويفتح الأبواب لكل الخيارات اللاحقة عند نجاحه، ومنها انتخابات برلمانية  مبكرة وتأليف حكومة وحدة وطنية».

​ ــ  بشأن السؤال عن المعتقلين، أجابت دمشق بأن وزارة المصالحة الوطنية تقوم  بتأليف فريق يعمل بالمشاركة مع باقي مؤسسات الدولة المعنية بهذا الملف،  وذلك بغية إنجازه في أسرع وقت ممكن، وبنحو يحفظ حقوق الإنسان وكرامة  المواطن السوري.

​ وفي  سياق آخر، رأى أحد كبار مساعدي مسؤولة السياسات الخارجية في الاتحاد  الأوروبي، كاثرين أشتون، في حديث مع «الأخبار»، أنّ الاتحاد الأوروبي يرى  أن الحوار بين المعارضة والحكومة هو الطريق الوحيد للمصالحة. ورأى أن «موقف  أنان تجاه الازمة وخطته، صحيح وصائب من الناحية الاستراتيجية، بما في ذلك  إصراره على إشراك إيران في الحل»، وكشف أن المحادثات الدولية تستهدف فرض  عقوبات دولية على سوريا من خلال مجلس الأمن، وحظر الأسلحة، ولكن ذلك سيأخذ  وقتاً.

​ واستبعد  «أن يكون هناك دور لليونيفيل في جنوب لبنان في عمل بعثة المراقبين  الدوليين في سوريا، لأن الأمم المتحدة لا تخلط بين الأدوار والمهمات التي  تقوم بها».

​ لكن  المسؤول الكبير في الاتحاد الأوروبي لفت إلى «أن الضغوط تزداد باطّراد.  فالمحادثات تستهدف، الآن، العقوبات الاقتصادية على سوريا من خلال مجلس  الأمن، وحظر الأسلحة عليها، ولا شك في أن ذلك سيأخذ وقتاً، وموسكو غير  متحمسة لحظر الاسلحة، خاصة أنها تعلم أن دولاً أخرى لن تحترم قرار الحظر  هذا، ولكن حتى لو كان هناك  قرار جديد من مجلس الامن، فإن صيرورة اتخاذه ستأخذ وقتاً، شهراً أو أقل،  أو حتى اجتماع الجمعية العمومية في أوائل شهر أيلول. وفي كل الأحوال، سنرى  في الحد الأدنى المزيد من العقوبات الاقتصادية على سوريا، طبعاً إلا إذا  كان النظام جاهزاً لسحب الاسلحة الثقيلة (من المناطق الساخنة والمدن) ووقف العنف والقصف، وأخذ موقف مغاير للحالة العسكرية القائمة راهناً على الأرض، وذلك خلال الأيام العشرة المقبلة. فالوقت يمر بسرعة».​ وعن المحادثات الجارية بين موسكو وواشنطن بشأن الأزمة السورية، قال «إنني أعتقد أنه حتى موسكو ترى أنّ الطابة موجودة في ملعب (الرئيس بشار) الأسد، فهو يقرر ما إذا كان يريد نقل السلطة، وإن كان جاهزاً لتسليم الشعلة، أو لا».

​ وبشأن  ما يقال عن أن بعثة المراقبين الدوليين في سوريا قد تستعين لزيادة عديدها  بعناصر من قوة اليونيفيل الموجودة في لبنان، قال «لا أعرف بعد ما إذا كان  سيكون هناك دور لقوات اليونيفيل في دعم عمل البعثة  الدولية الموجودة ضمن مهمة أنان في سوريا. لكنني لست واثقاً من أن أمراً  كهذا يمكن أن يطبّق، لأنه عادة الأمم المتحدة لا تخلط أدوار المهمات  والبعثات، حتى لو كان ذلك ممكناً من الناحية الجغرافية».​
الأخبار/ ShamTimes
​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

*الجيش  الحر يعلن بدء "معركة تحرير دمشق*


----------



## fouad78 (17 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
> *
> 
> *الجيش  الحر يعلن بدء "معركة تحرير دمشق*


كان المفروض فعلا تكون معركة قوية بس الجيش السوري فاجأهم لما بدأ بتنظيف ريف دمشق

شهور ونحن نسمع عن ساعة الصفر وبأذن الله راح يطلعوا منها مصفرين

الله ينصر الجيش يا رب


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن أكبر صفحة إرهابية خاصة بحي الميدان الدمشقي :

احتلال كامل لكورنيش الميدان من قبل قطعان الاسد من طرف المجتهد حتى المتحلق الجنوبي ... عناصر الأمن و الشبيحة بالمئات على الشارع العام وفي مداخل جميع الحارات ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن أكبر صفحة إرهابية خاصة بحي الميدان الدمشقي :*
*صورة المجاهد البطل الشهيد ابو سمير البيسواني ( عماد الدين - دوما ) الذي استشهد في معارك تحرير العاصمة دمشق - حي الميدان, و كان اول شهداء مدينة دوما في هذه المعارك*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 يوليو 2012)

انباء عن قتال بجانب القصر الجمهوري وتدمير كتيبه باكملها


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> انباء عن قتال بجانب القصر الجمهوري وتدمير كتيبه باكملها




حتى الآن هذا الكلام غير صحيح

ولكن أحياناً تكون وسائل الإعلام مثل الجزيرة والعربية منبر لإيعازاتهم
يعني ربما يكون هذا إيعاز لهم بشن هجوم على القصر الجمهوري

حدثت مرات كثيرة أنهم كتبوا خبر لم يحدث وبعدها بفترة قصيرة يحدث


----------



## besm alslib (18 يوليو 2012)

*بيان وزارة الدفاع حول استشهاد القادة 18-7-2012 *



[YOUTUBE]dY80ETkYuOQ&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (18 يوليو 2012)

*عن الاخباريه السوريه *

​*وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد الشعار و اللواء هشام اختيار بصحة جيدة و وضعهما الصحي مستقر*

 *استشهاد العماد حسن توركماني معاون نائب رئيس الجمهورية متأئرا بجراحه نتيجة التفجير الإرهابي*​


----------



## چاكس (18 يوليو 2012)

*اسرائيل: سيطرة الحكومة السورية على دمشق تضعف*








* قال رئيس المخابرات العسكرية الاسرائيلية يوم الثلاثاء ان سيطرة الحكومة السورية على العاصمة دمشق بدأت تضعف وان الرئيس بشار الاسد استدعى قوات من المناطق القريبة من الحدود الاسرائيلية لتعزيز القوات المنتشرة في المدينة.

ونقل متحدث باسم البرلمان الاسرائيلي عن الميجر جنرال أبيب كوحافي قوله امام لجنة برلمانية "الجيش السوري يتصرف بوحشية بالغة وهو ما يكشف عن ان النظام بائس. فسيطرته على دمشق تضعف."

واضاف كوحافي "نقل الاسد كثيرا من القوات التي كانت في مرتفعات الجولان الى مناطق الصراع. فهو ليس خائفا من اسرائيل في هذه المرحلة بل يريد اساسا تعزيز قواته حول دمشق."*

*المصدر*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*يا علماني إسرائيل نفسها من وصفت حادثة اليوم بالخطوة الشجاعة على طريق السلام .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*تقرير ميداني لحمص اليوم 

 مقتل 6 كلاب عند مهاجمة كلاب الناتو لحاجز النزاريه بالقرب من القصير .
 مقتل 4 كلاب عند مهاجمة كلاب الاخوان لحاجز ربله و الزراعه .
 اصابة عدد من كلاب الاخوان المجرمين عند محاوتهم التسلل الى الاراضي السوريه من الاراضي اللبنانيه بالقرب من قرية حالات و جسر قمار الحدوديه .
 الاشتباكات اليوم مع الاخوان المجرمين اسفرت الى مقتل عدد من المسلحين في الخالديه و الورشه بعد انحصار قطعان كلاب عرب البعير فقط في تلك المنطقه .
 محاولات يوميه للتسلل لكلاب الاخوان من الجانب اللبناني عبر منطقتي القصير و تلكلخ .
 حركه طبيعيه للناس و السير و الاسواق في الاحياء الهادئه طبيعيه .*


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> * قال رئيس المخابرات العسكرية الاسرائيلية يوم الثلاثاء ان سيطرة الحكومة السورية على العاصمة دمشق بدأت تضعف وان الرئيس بشار الاسد استدعى قوات من المناطق القريبة من الحدود الاسرائيلية لتعزيز القوات المنتشرة في المدينة.
> 
> ونقل متحدث باسم البرلمان الاسرائيلي عن الميجر جنرال أبيب كوحافي قوله امام لجنة برلمانية "الجيش السوري يتصرف بوحشية بالغة وهو ما يكشف عن ان النظام بائس. فسيطرته على دمشق تضعف."
> 
> ...



هذه تمنيات اسرائيل وليست خبراً
شكرا على كل حال لعملائها

وعزيزي لو قرأت ما سبق ستعرف أنهم أرادوها حرباً فاصلة جهزوا لها أكثر من ثلاثين ألف مقاتل في ريف دمشق
جهزوا لعمليات انشقاق كُبرى أرادوها ضربة قاضية
ولكن الجيش استطاع أن يُبعد اغلب هؤلاء المسلحين عن دمشق
وما حدث كان حادث مؤلم ولكننا في حرب وهذا وارد

أنا برأيي أن هؤلاء أبطال حقيقيين كان باستطاعتهم أن ينفذوا بجلدهم ويأخذوا المال الخليجي ولكنهم آثروا الإستشهاد
تحية لروحهم الطيبة

ويا اسرائيل راح تضل سورية شوكة بحلقكم​


----------



## چاكس (18 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يا علماني إسرائيل نفسها من وصفت حادثة اليوم بالخطوة الشجاعة على طريق السلام .*



*لأن اسرائيل هدفها السلام أينما كان*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

* وزارة الاعلام السورية .
 جميع الاخبار و الصور التي تبثها المواقع و المحطات عارية عن الصحة وهي نتاج واعداد اجهزة استخبارتية ومراكز حرب نفسية*


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *لأن اسرائيل هدفها السلام أينما كان*



فليعيدوا إلينا الجولان وليعطوا للفلسطينيين أرضهم
وليعاملوا البشر على أساس أنهم بشر
​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

* مصدر سوري للميادين ..الجيش سيقضي على المسلحين ومراكز التعبئة والدعاية النفسية المعروفة *


----------



## besm alslib (18 يوليو 2012)

*العماد فهد جاسم الفريج نائب القائد العام للجيش والقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع 18/7/2012*
 ​


[YOUTUBE]07picD6MNVo#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## چاكس (18 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
> *
> 
> * وزارة الاعلام السورية .
> جميع الاخبار و الصور التي تبثها المواقع و المحطات عارية عن الصحة وهي نتاج واعداد اجهزة استخبارتية ومراكز حرب نفسية*



*اعتقد انها مبالغة ! و ان كان ذلك صحيحا فمن أين يا وزارة الاعلام السورية .. من أين يا ترى نأخذ الأخبار ؟؟ *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2012)

* عاجل هروب نائب الرئيس السوري الى الاردن

*​*





عاجل : مصادر من الديوان المكلي الهاشمي فاروق الشرع نائب الرئيس السوري وصل إلى الأردن 
نقلا عن برق*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*أخي سمعان أعتقد أنه اتصل ونفى الخبر قبل قليل ، وهو بكل الأحوال مسؤول حزبي لا عسكري ولا أمني .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*من أراد فليتفرج على البث المباشر للتلفزيون السوري من مناطق من دمشق (وليس لما يقوله المحللون) ، ليرى أن الأمور صحيح أن هناك معارك ستحسم الموقف في أحياء معينة لكن هناك مناطق الحياة فيها مستمرة وأفضل من قبل ساعات .*


----------



## besm alslib (18 يوليو 2012)

*الناطق باسم الحكومة ينفي لجوء فاروق الشرع الى الأردن*


​ *



*​ 

*جهينة  نيوز - نفى وزير الدولة لشؤون الاعلام والاتصال الناطق باسم الحكومة سميح  المعايطة الانباء التي تناقلتها العديد من وسائل الاعلام عن فرار نائب  الرئيس السوري فاروق الشرع الى الاردن برفقة عدد من الضباط الكبار في الجيش  .*​ * واوضح المعايطة انه لا يوجد اية انباء رسمية حول هذا الامر و"اذا وردنا شيء سيتم اعلانه مباشرة" .*​ * واشار الى ان الاحداث التي وقعت اليوم في دمشق "تساعد على انتشار الاشاعات".*​​​







 *منقول عن جهينه نيوز *​​​

 *الخبر موجود على عكس السير ايضا*


----------



## fouad78 (18 يوليو 2012)

صفحة احتلوا وول ستريت الامريكية تنشر صورة الشهيد العماد راجحة مع التعليق التالي :





 Israel is happy today. No need to send MOSSAD to Damascus any more!

اسرائيل فرحة اليوم . لاداعي لارسال فرق الموساد الى دمشق بعد الان 



... و كاتبين على الصورة : فقط الأعداء هم الذين يقتلون وزير الدفاع .. و من تحت الصورة : الجنرال داوود راجحة ارقد بسلام 



 هيدا كان تعليق الشعب الأميركي العادي على اغتيال الشهيد راجح​


----------



## besm alslib (18 يوليو 2012)

*شـبكـة أخـبـار ســـوريـة | S.N.N*

 
 * عاجل / تدمير 3 سيارات كانت تقل مسلحين في منطقة وادي عين ترما بمن فيها و  دك عدد اخر من الاوكار الارهابية *

* جوبر / سقوط عدد كبير من الارهابيين على ايدي جيشنا الباسل *
*  وجرح عدد اخر



*​


----------



## تيمو (18 يوليو 2012)

هل يستطيع الجيش التغلّب على حرب العصابات ؟ حرب العصابات مكلفة ويبدو أن الأيدي الخفية مصرّة على تأزيم الوضع في سورية ..


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

> * عاجل
> / تدمير 3 سيارات كانت تقل مسلحين في منطقة وادي عين ترما بمن فيها و  دك
> عدد اخر من الاوكار الارهابية *


*شفت الهيليكوبتر عم تسلخن ، كل الناس شافوها*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> هل يستطيع الجيش التغلّب على حرب العصابات ؟ حرب العصابات مكلفة ويبدو أن الأيدي الخفية مصرّة على تأزيم الوضع في سورية ..


*أخي الغالي حرب العصابات تهزم أي جيش في الدنيا ، لكن منذ حرب 2006 بدأ الجيش السوري يتدرب على حرب العصابات لذلك صمد ، وها هو الجيش يخوض حرب عصابات ناجحة جداً في حمص لدرجة أن الأحياء الموالية وكثير من الأحياء التي تم تأمينها في حمص عادت للحياة الطبيعية .*


----------



## تيمو (18 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الغالي حرب العصابات تهزم أي جيش في الدنيا ، لكن منذ حرب 2006 بدأ الجيش السوري يتدرب على حرب العصابات لذلك صمد ، وها هو الجيش يخوض حرب عصابات ناجحة جداً في حمص لدرجة أن الأحياء الموالية وكثير من الأحياء التي تم تأمينها في حمص عادت للحياة الطبيعية .*



يارب ، آن الأوان للحسم ، أعرف أن العصابات تستغل السكّان والأحياء السكنية لأنهم جبنا ، بس يارب يكون الحسم قوي ، ونتمنى أن يكون ما قام به الجيش الكر رسالة لتستيقظ القيادات وتعرف أن الحسم يجب أن يكون أسرع وأقوى ...


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*حتى أضعكم بالصورة اشتباكات واسعة تحدث ، صفحات الإرهابيين تتحدث عن توغلات واسعة للجيش بالدبابات في عدة أحياء كانوا يسيطرون عليها ، بالمقابل يتحدثون عن وصول الاشتباكات لمناطق أخرى كونهم يتبعون منطق الهرب .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*بالإضافة لتحليق عدد من المروحيات*


----------



## amalon (18 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *لأن اسرائيل هدفها السلام أينما كان*


*ماذا ماذا؟ ماذا هدف اسرائيل؟؟؟؟ :t33:
مزحة جميلة على فكرة..
و كما قال الأخ, ان كانوا يريدون سلاما فاليعيدوا الينا جولاننا, و ليرحلوا عن فلسطين!
:a82: قال أبناء أميريكا بدون سلام قال...

و بالنسبة لما حصل اليوم, فليقتلوا منا ما شاؤوا أن يقتلوا, سوريا صامدة بمعونة ربنا الحبيب, و هو لن يتركنا في حربنا وحيدين ضد تلك الحيوانات.
*
*الرب يرحم شهدائنا و يقوينا على أعدائنا.*​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*
عاجل حي القابون الدمشقي :
الجيش يقضي على الارهابيين التالية أسماؤهم :

الارهابي مجدي البغدادي
الارهابي ابو كاسم الهبول
الارهابي ابو فايز الخطيب
الارهابي جمال الهبول ( ابو عبده )
الارهابي وسيم كريدي
الارهابي باسل جابرة أثناء محاولته الفرا*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يوليو 2012)

*مجزرة جميلة في حي السيدة زينب في دمشق أثناء تشييع أحد الكلاب تم استهدافهم من الجو ، تحية لمروحياتنا الباسلة ، وهذا منطقي من الآن وصاعداً ، وسنري العالم ما لم يراه :
*

[YOUTUBE]wZzaCzLAP-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يوليو 2012)

*عاجـــل / دمشق - القابون : تمت السيطرة على محيط الجامع الكبير بالكامل من قبل قواتنا الباسلة وجثث الارهابيين بالشارع لم يتم انتشالها الى حد هذه اللحظة ...
*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يوليو 2012)

*شوكوماكو - حمص : الجيش يسيطر على حي القرابيص ويبدأ بالدخول إلى حي القصور .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يوليو 2012)

*يبدو أنه هناك تعتيم من الجزيرة ومن تنقل عنهم على الأعداد الفعلية للقتلى ، حيث أنهم قالوا أنه بالأمس قرابة 130 (قبل ازدياده إلى 150) ، وقالوا أن معظم الضحايا في ادلب وحلب ودير الزور ، والعجب أن صفحات الإرهاب نقلت فيديوهات لمجزرة السيدة زينب في دمشق تقول ان عدد القتلى 92 !! لذا يبدو أن هناك تعتيم كبير على ما يبدو رفعاً لمعنويات الجيش الكر وحتى لا يدب الرعب في قلوب المعارضة *


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يوليو 2012)

*واشنطن بوست : مقتل الضباط لا يعني سقوط النظام ، والأسد صامد ومسيطر .*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يوليو 2012)

*سانا | واصلت وحدات من قواتنا المسلحة أمس مطاردة فلول إرهابيين تسللوا إلى حي الميدان، وتمكنت من قتل عدداً كبيراً من الإرهابيين واعتقلت عددا آخر منهم.
كما لاحقت وحدات من قواتنا المسلحة فلول إرهابيين أجبروا بعض العائلات في حيي القابون وتشرين على مغادرة منازلهم.
وتصدت وحدات الجيش لعصابة مسلحة في الحجر الأسود اعتدت على المواطنين وأرغمتهم على ترك منازلهم وحاولت قطع الطرقات ومهاجمة قوات حفظ النظام، وحسب مصدر رسمي نجحت وحدات الجيش في قتل وجرح عدد كبير من الإرهابيين.
هذا ودحرت وحدات الجيش  مجموعة إرهابية أخرى في السبينة حاولت قطع الطرقات والاعتداء على الأهالي وإرغامهم على ترك منازلهم ما أدى إلى مقتل وجرح عدد كبير من الإرهابيين.
إلى ذلك لاحقت الجهات المختصة فلول مجموعة إرهابيين في أطراف كفرسوسة وقتلت عددا منهم وأصابت عددا آخر بجروح.*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يوليو 2012)

*مراسل الدنيا في حمص : إرهابيون في قرية غنطو يفخخون عددا من المنازل ويفجرونها للإيحاء بان الجيش يقصفها والأجهزة المختصة تتدخل وتحقق إصابات مباشرة في صفوفهم

مراسل الدنيا في حمص : الجهات المختصة تواصل ملاحقة الإرهابيين في منطقة القرابيص وحي القصور وحي دير بعلبة وتلبيسة وباب تدمر

مصادر الدنيا : الجهات المختصة تحبط محاولة إرهابيين التسلل من لبنان في منطقة حالات وتصيب عددا منهم إصابات مباشرة
*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يوليو 2012)

*الاندبندنت : الجيش السوري سيقوم بعمليات واسعة في دمشق بعد التفجير الأخير*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة Bashar Al Asad أكبر الصفحات الموالية :

تضع القيادة السورية ما حصل في إطار الحرب المفتوحة على سورية، وتقول إنها مستمرة في خوضها حتى النهاية، وهي تعتبر أن ما حصل قد أطلق يدها بالكامل ومن دون خجل أو وجل، على ما قلت «القيادة المحلية» التي اجرت اتصالات الاطمئنان، في المضي ومن دون هوادة للقضاء على كل المجموعات المسلحة وصولاً الى داعميها.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يوليو 2012)

*اصداء التفجير في الاعلام الغربي

جيمس كلابر رئيس الاستخبارات الامريكية بعد التفجير يقول للواشنطن بوسط :

هناك الان ضغط من الصقور العسكرية في نظام الاسد على الشخصيات السياسية بتولي امر الازمة ويبدو ان الاسد سيطلق يدهم وهذا يستوجب القلق .

اليوم الاردن يتجه لاعلان حالة الطوارئ وتأجيل الانتخابات وتحرك كبير غير متوقع لناشطين مؤيدين للحكومة السورية في شمال الاردن والعاصمة عمان بسبب الاوضاع في سوريا.

اللوموند الفرنسية الجيش السوري استلم زمام الازمة متجاوز كل السياسيين مانحا ضباطه على الارض الصلاحيات بدون الرجوع الى القيادة ..

التلفزيون الفرنسي القناة الثانية : بعد التفجير ضباط كبار يحاولون اقناع الاسد باستلام زمام الامور والرد المباشر على مصادر الدعم للعناصر المسلحة حتى وان كانت خارج البلاد .*


----------



## SALVATION (19 يوليو 2012)

> *التلفزيون الفرنسي القناة الثانية : بعد التفجير *​*ضباط كبار يحاولون اقناع الاسد باستلام زمام الامور والرد المباشر على مصادر الدعم
> للعناصر المسلحة حتى وان كانت خارج البلاد .​​*​



*من وجهة نظرى ده الصح هم بيدعموهم علشان الحرب خارج اراضيهم*
*لكن لو داخل اراضيهم اعتقد هيكفوا عن الدعم وخراب سوريا لينتبهوا لخراب بلادهم سواء كانت تركيا او اسرائيل*
*ربا يدخل*​​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يوليو 2012)

*فيتو مزدوج صيني روسي للمرة الثالثة ضد مشروع قرار ظالم ضد سورية*

*  ركلة ثنائية روسية صينية تطيح بأحلام الغرب وذيولهم من العرب في التدخل بشؤون سورية*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يوليو 2012)

*بحسب ما سمعت او ما قرات على الفيس *

*انه تم قطع بث قناة الدنيا *



http://www.elahmad.com/tv/addouniatv.htm



*هالرابط لمتابعة قناة الدنيا مباشر على النت*





*(( واضح انهم خايفين موت من قنواتنا السوريه لانها عمتكشف اكاذيبهم وخداعهم ))*
​


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2012)

ما حدث فى سوريا محزن ومقلق 
نتمنىان يستقر الوضع


----------



## besm alslib (19 يوليو 2012)

*شـبكـة أخـبـار ســـوريـة | S.N.N*
​

* داهمت  وحدات من الجيش والجهات المختصة في حماة أوكار المجموعات الإرهابية التي  تقوم بالاعتداء على المواطنين وقوات حفظ النظام وترتكب أعمال قتل وخطف  وسرقة وسلب في حيي مشاع الأربعين وطريق حلب القديم وضبطت كمية كبيرة من  الأسلحة والذخائر في أوكار الإرهابيين.*

*  وذكر مصدر من المحافظة  لمراسل سانا ان الاسلحة المصادرة شملت بنادق آلية ورشاشات بي كي سي وقواذف  آر بي جي وكمية كبيرة من الذخائر وعشرات القنابل اليدوية بالإضافة إلى مشفى  ميداني قرب جامع البراق طريق حلب القديم وعثر فيه على تسعة آلاف حبة  كبتاغون.*

*  وأكد مصدر رسمي أن نجاح العمليتين في الحيين المذكورين  لم يكن ليتم لولا تعاون المواطنين مع وحدات الجيش والجهات المختصة وذلك من  خلال الدلالة على أوكار الإرهابيين ومستودعات أسلحتهم.*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ما حدث فى سوريا محزن ومقلق
> نتمنىان يستقر الوضع



*آميــــن يا رب*

*وهو فعلا شي مؤسف وخطير واكتر ناس بتعرف هالشي احنا لاننا عارفين كيف كانت بلدنا قبل تآمر العالم كله ع سوريا *
*
ادعولنا الله يفرجها علينا بسرعه وينصر بلدنا الحبيب وقائدنا الغالي على كل اللي بدهم دمار سوريا *​


----------



## fouad78 (19 يوليو 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *بحسب ما سمعت او ما قرات على الفيس *
> 
> *انه تم قطع بث قناة الدنيا *
> 
> ...



هذا صحيح قطعوا بث الدنيا عن نايلسات وعربسات
وأعتقد أنهم سيقطعوا فيما بعد بقية القنوات السورية
وهم الآن يُجهزون لحرب إعلامية ونفسية ضخمة وبغياب القنوات السورية

ولكن إيران لها قمر على نفس تردد نايلسات والدنيا الآن تبث على هذا القمر على تردد إحتياطي 10921 v 27500


----------



## fouad78 (19 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ما حدث فى سوريا محزن ومقلق
> نتمنىان يستقر الوضع



شكرا حبيبي لشعورك الطيب
ولكن ولا يهمك في كل حرب هناك ضحايا
ولكن باذن الله ماراح نركع إلا لله وسنظل محافظين على استقلالنا ولن نسمح للإخوان بالسيطرة على الحكم​


----------



## تيمو (19 يوليو 2012)

*كبيرة يا روسيا والصين ... 
​*


----------



## fouad78 (19 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *كبيرة يا روسيا والصين ...​*


*​* 
هههههههههههههه حطيت الصورة بتوقيعك​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يوليو 2012)

*Addounia.tv‎*


 *مصادر  موثوقة : الشركة الأمنية المشرفة على إدارة النماذج المصنعة في منطقة  الزوبارة قرب الدوحة والتي تشبه مباني رسمية وساحات في دمشق وحلب واللاذقية  - تبدأ تحضيراتها التنفيذية*

*  شهود عيان : تحشيد أشخاص يرتدون  ألبسة عسكرية وأزياء سورية ومصورين يمثلون قنوات سورية وسيارات عامة وخاصة  وعسكرية تحمل لوحات سورية لتقديم صور وأفلام مزورة لغايات باتت معروفة  للجميع*​ 






 *( الخبر قراته اليوم بس ظنيت انه كذب بس لما عرفت خبر ايقاف بث قناة الدنيا على النايل سات بتصور انه ممكن يكون صحيح )*​


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *كبيرة يا روسيا والصين ...​*


*من هالعين ومن هالعين*
*وشكراً روسيا وشكراً صين*
*وبدل الفيتو اخدنا 2*
*وخوزقنا أعداء بشار :999:*
:a63::a63::a63:


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يوليو 2012)

*كلب من كلاب الجيش الكر وقد فطس في دمشق :*
[YOUTUBE]bVS6dG_Q710[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يوليو 2012)

*كورنيش الميدان يعلن منطقة آمنة وتحت سيطرة الجيش العربي السوري .*


----------



## besm alslib (19 يوليو 2012)

*شـبكـة أخـبـار ســـوريـة | S.N.N*


* الجيش الإسرائيلي يعلن الجولان منطقة عسكرية بعد اقتراب سوريين من الحدود واستهداف رئيس أركانها بقذائف الهاون..
*
*  وزير الإعلام السوري يتهم تركيا وإسرائيل رسمياً لتفجير مكتب الأمن القومي السوري

* *  أمس صدر بيان عن وزارة الدفاع وليس الداخلية يؤكد على دحر الإرهابيين و"ملاحقتهم "إلى أوكارهم العفنة..

* *  السيد حسن نصرالله يكشف أمس دور سوريا خلال حرب تموز.. وحقيقة ما فعلته مع غزة.. ويصعد خلال خطابه...

* *  أكثر من 4000 مواطن سوري بادر أمس للتطوع في الجيش السوري ولكن شعب التجنيد طلبت منهم العودة إلى بيوتهم لأن الجيش مكتفي..

* *  لأول مرة.. يطلب الجيش عبر مكبرات الصوت إخلاء مناطق مدنية لتطهيرها من الإرهابيين، وذلك ابتداءً من مساء أمس*
*  النصر آت.. آت.. آت......* 



​ 


​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يوليو 2012)

*شـبكـة أخـبـار ســـوريـة | S.N.N*

 
 * شوكوماكو  / عرض التلفزيون السوري بالبث المباشر منطقة جبل قاسيون، وذلك لنفي ما  ادعته عصابات «الحر» حول قصفها لقواعد صواريخ ومخازن أسلحة في قاسيون.*

*  وبالنسبة للوضع الميداني في دمشق فهو كالتالي:*

*  باب مصلى : اشتباكات بمنطقه بستان الدور*
*  المنطقة الصناعية وكراج الست، واشتباك بمنطقه شارع خالد ابن الوليد بجانب مبنى قياده الشرطه.*

*  المزرعة : الحياة طبيعية جداً بحسب شهود عيان وسكان  المنطقة.*

*  الجسر الأبيض والروضة وأبو رمانة : الحياة طبيعية بحسب سكان المنطقة.*

*  ركن الدين: هدوء حذر بعد اشتباكات يوم أمس الأربعاء أمام المخفر ما أدى  إلى مقتل أحد الارهابيين، وشبه تعطيل للحركة العامة من اصحاب محلات ووسائل  نقل.*

*  وهناك أنباء غير مؤكدة عن أن حي الميدان أصبح منطقة آمنة بالكامل.*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يوليو 2012)

* الجيش العربي السوري في حي الميدان بدمشق 19-7-2012 *





[YOUTUBE]fzgL5-F7jTc&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يوليو 2012)

* كلمة الجعفري مندوب سورية الدائم في مجلس الأمن ج1 19-7-2012*




 [YOUTUBE]MqSI1LOim7A#![/YOUTUBE]



​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يوليو 2012)

*Alikhbaria Syria (الاخبارية السورية)*


 * محافظ  دمشق يؤكد للإخبارية أن الحريق في وادي السفيرة عبارة عن حريق لمكب نفايات  دمشق نتيجة ارتفاع درجات الحرارة ورجال الأطفاء تعاملوا معه وتم اطفاء 80  بالمائة منه*​


----------



## استفانوس (19 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## المزاحم (20 يوليو 2012)

سلام المسيح معاكم اخواتى الاعزاء ممكن اعرف حقيقة استيلاء المسلحين على معابر الحدود هل حقيقة ولكم جزيل الشكر والمسيح معاكم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يوليو 2012)

*بعد دقائق من الآن مجموعة كبيرة من الأخبار الهامة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*مراسلنا .سيطرة الجيش  السوري على حيي القابون وبرزة بريف دمشق بعد اشتباكات عنيفة مع متمردين مسلحين .*


*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*مراسلنا ..مصدر عسكري : الجيش السوري يسيطر على حي القرابيص بحمص.*



*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*ناشطون معارضون: بدء انسحاب عناصر الجيش الحر تكتيكيا من حي برزة "حرصاً على حياة المدنيين"*

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*أعلن التلفزيون الرسمي السوري :وفاة اللواء هشام بختيار رئيس مكتب الامن القومي متأثرا بجروحه .*

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*مراسلنا ..الجيش السوري يستعيد السيطرة على معبر باب الهوى الحدودي مع تركيا .*

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*سوريا ..تشييع وزير الدفاع داوود راجحة والعماد حسن تركماني والعماد اصف شوكت :تقدم المشيعين فاروق الشرع وبمشاركة العميد ماهر الاسد .*


*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*انباء ..عن سيطرة الجيش السوري على حي القدم جنوب دمشق .*

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*رويترز ..مسلحوا المعارضة السورية يعلنون الانسحاب من حي الميدان جنوب دمشق .*


*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*مراسل الميادين ..الجيش السوري يستعيد السيطرة على المعابر الحدودية مع العراق .*


*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*مراسل الميادين ..رفع اعلام سورية وكردية فوق المعابر الحدودية مع العراق . بعد ان استعاد الجيش السوري السيطرة على المعابر .*

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*مصادر عسكرية للميادين  : الجيش السوري يشن هجوم مضاد على كافة الاراضي السورية لبسط سيادة الدولة والقانون .*

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*سوريا ...ا ف ب ..مصدر امني قوات الامن تشن هجوم مضاد .*


*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*متحدث بأسم وزارة الخارجية الروسية ..ينفي الانباء التي تتحدث عن لجوء زوجة الرئيس السوري الى روسيا .*
 
*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*مصدر رسمي عراقي : المعابر الحدودية باتت تحت سيطرة القوات النظامية السورية و مقتل وإصابة العشرات ممن إستولوا عليها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يوليو 2012)

*نائب وزير الدفاع السوري طلال طلاس : أخبار رائعة قريبا والأوضاع في دمشق جيدة جداً

أنباء عن عودة مناف طلاس برفقة والده إلى سوريا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار عكرمة // خاص حمص :
 
 قوات الجيش العربي السوري اليوم قامت بتدمير أكثر من عشر أوكار للمسلحين في أحياء حمص القديمة ومن بعدها قامت بإقتحام عدد من المنازل التي يتواجد بها المسلحين وقتلت عدد كبير منهم  وإلقاء القبض على عدد أخر .
 الجيش العربي السوري يفرض سيطرته على جميع أحياء المدينة وسيتم إعلان مدينة حمص خالية من الإرهاب المسلح.*


----------



## Merkava (20 يوليو 2012)

الله حيو الجيش السوري البطل...كان لازم من زمان يشتغل الدعس على لحى السلفجيه الاخونجيه...


----------



## Merkava (20 يوليو 2012)

اتمنى قصف الرياض والدوحه بالقريب العاجل


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية خاصة بسلقين الحدودية بريف إدلب بعد أن استعادها الجيش والمؤيدين قبل أيام بعد مجزرة ارتكبها الإرهابيون بإعدام عدد من المؤيدين :*
*



عاجل
شهود عيان في سلقين يؤكدون وجود جثث عديده على طريق 
المحلق ومنطقة البياضه والمعلومات تشير الى العدد يتراوح ما بين 30 الى 40 جثه ولا 
احد يستطيع الاقتراب منهم لسبب تواجد الجيش الخائن 
بقربهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يوليو 2012)

*تشوركين : روسيا ستستخدم الفيتو ضد مقترح بريطاني حول سورية إذا طرح للتصويت*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يوليو 2012)

*فيديو يظهر 3 من فطائس المعارضة في إطلاق نار على مظاهرة من تظاهرات العهر الخاصة بهم في دمشق أودت إلى 9 فطائس بحسب مصادرهم .*

*هذا مصير المتطاولين على دمشق وقادة دمشق :*
 [YOUTUBE]Us1BVuC2rhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يوليو 2012)

*مصير الإرهابيين في دمشق (4 صور) :*
*الأولى :*




*الثانية :*




*الثالثة (لقطة للمعتقلين من بين عدد كبير من المعتقلين عرضهم التلفزيون السوري) :*





*الرابعة والأخيرة :*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يوليو 2012)

*لمى الاتاسي المعارضة في باريس تعلن انسحابها من منصب المتحدث باسم الجيش الحر في مقابلة على راديو مونت كارلو مع المذيع بوردان*
* وبسؤاله هل هذه هي نهاية النطام السوري تجيب لما : رح جاوب بس لا تزعلو مني ... لا لسه . *

* لمى الاتاسي انا لم اعد الناط**قة باسم الجيش الحر .*

* لا نريد ان يدخل الغرب بدباباته على سوريا .*

* لا نريد افغانستان والعراق بسوريا .*

* سوريا نقطة توازن العالم .*

* حادثة التفجير هزت النظام لكن مازال الوقت مبكر .*

* وفي بداية حديثها وجهت انتقاد للاعلام بشكل عام والعربي بشكل خاص وشبهته بسمفونية تعزف لارضاء المستمع ولا يوجد اعلام واقعي على الارض .*

* لمى الاتاسي نشرت المقابلة كاملة على صفحتها*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 يوليو 2012)

*القناة العاشرة الاسرائيلية قبل قليل : "إن لم يسقط الاسد بعد كل ما حدث له سيسقطنا جميعا بعد شفاء جراحه"*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلنا الجيش السوري يبسط سيطرته على مناطق يبرود والضمير ومفرزة الامن فى التل بريف دمشق وبرزة بدمشق*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*بعد قليل 10 صور من حصيلة الأمس*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*
صور جزء صغير من فطائس الجيش الكر بالأمس (10 صور) :
الصورة الأولى :*





*الصورة الثانية :*





*الصورة الثالثة :*




*الصورة الرابعة :*





*الصورة الخامسة :*





*الصورة السادسة :*





*الصورة السابعة :*





*الصورة الثامنة :*





*الصورة التاسعة :*




*الصورة العاشرة :*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*فيديو حصيلة الهجوم على مدرسة الشرطة بحلب :*
[YOUTUBE]5t_To0U6Vuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*إعدام عائلة مسيحية بالكامل على يد الجيش الكر في دمشق
الانتقام قادم ، السحق قادم ، المجازر قادمة وسنذهل العالم ،، أقرب مما يتصورون*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة الشباب الفلسطيني الداعم لسوريا الأسد :**




			ما نشرته العربية عن السيطرة على قسم اليرموك بمساعدة الفلسطينيين ..عربدة اعلامية كاذبة... هدفها التضليل و نشر الفتن..الخبر منفي جملة و تفصيلا...اقتضى التنويه...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## أَمَة (21 يوليو 2012)

إقرأ عزيز أنطاكي في هذا الموقع موضوع 

*حلف شمال الأطلسي يخطط لعملية تضليل واسعة النطاق*


بقلم        *تييري ميسان*

 مفكر فرنسي، رئيس ومؤسس شبكة "Réseau Voltaire"

تاريخ الموضوع 11 حزيران / يونيو 2012​


*اليك النص*

تقوم بعض الدول الأعضاء في حلف شمال الأطلسي بالتعاون مع دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي, بالتحضير لانقلاب عسكري, وعمليات إبادة جماعية ذات طابع طائفي في سورية. فإذا كنت ترغب بالوقوف في وجه هذه الجرائم, عليك بالتحرك منذ الآن: انشر هذا المقال على الانترنت, ونبه المسؤولين المنتخبين في منطقتك إلى خطورة هذا الأمر.

في الأيام القليلة القادمة, وربما اعتبارا من ظهر يوم الجمعة الموافق للخامس عشر من شهر حزيران-يونيو الجاري, سوف يتفاجأ السوريون بغياب قنواتهم المحلية عن شاشاتهم, وظهور محطات تلفزيونية من صنع وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية بدلا عنها. وسوف يرون صورا قد تم فبركتها في الاستوديوهات, تظهر مجازر منسوبة إلى الحكومة, ومظاهرات شعبية عارمة, ووزراء, وجنرالات في الجيش, يقدمون استقالاتهم بالجملة, وصورا تظهر هرب الرئيس الأسد من البلاد,  وتجمع المتمردين في قلب المدن, وتشكيل حكومة جديدة في قلب القصر الجمهوري.تهدف هذه العملية التي يديرها بن رودس, مساعد مستشار الأمن القومي, مباشرة من واشنطن, إلى تحطيم معنويات السوريين, وتسهيل القيام بانقلاب عسكري.
 هكذا سيكون بوسع حلف شمال الأطلسي, الذي اصطدم بالفيتو الروسي_ الصيني المزدوج, أن يغزو سورية دون أن يضطر لمهاجمتها بشكل غير قانوني.
 مهما اختلفنا في الحكم على الأحداث الجارية حاليا, إلا أننا لن نختلف بالحكم أن القيام بانقلاب عسكري, سوف يقضي على آخر بارقة أمل, بتحول ديمقراطي في سورية.
فمن ناحية رسمية جدا, وجهت جامعة الدول العربية طلبا إلى مشغلي الأقمار الصناعية, عرب سات, ونايل سات, بوقف ارسال كل القنوات التلفزيونية السورية, الرسمية والخاصة,( الفضائية السورية, الاخبارية, الدنيا, شام تي.في.. الخ..).  هناك سابقة لهذا الاجراء, حين فرضت الجامعة العربية حظرا على التلفزيون الليبي, لكي تمنع  القادة الليبيين من التواصل مع شعبهم.
 لايوجد في سورية شبكة لاسلكية, لذا فإن القنوات كلها تلتقط عبر الأقمار الصناعية. لكن قرار الجامعة  وقف ارسال قنواتهم, لن يجعل شاشاتهم سوداء.
في الواقع, هذا القرار الرسمي ليس إلا غيضا من فيض. وبحسب علمنا فإن عدة لقاءات على مستوى دولي, قد تم تنظيمها خلال هذا الأسبوع, بهدف تنسيق عملية التضليل هذه.
 أول لقائين تم تنظيمهما لمناقشة النواحي التقنية, كانا في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة.
 أما اللقاء الثالث, فقد عقد في الرياض لمناقشة الجوانب السياسية من العملية.
ضم اللقاء الأول ضباطا متخصصين في الحرب النفسية, وسيكونون _جزءا من بعض القنوات الفضائية_, كالعربية والجزيرة, إضافة إلى ( بي.بي. سي), (سي.ان.ان), (فوكس), (فرانس 24 ), (تلفزيون المستقبل), (ام.تي.في).
 وبحسب علمنا, فإن ضباطا  يتبعون لوحدة العمليات النفسية في القوات الأمريكية, قد تم ضمهم منذ عام 1998 إلى جهاز التحرير في محطة سي.ان.ان. وأن هذه الممارسات قد توسعت منذ ذلك التاريخ لدى حلف شمال الأطلسي الذي عممها في محطات تلفزيونية استراتيجية أخرى.
 ففي اطار العملية الموجهة ضد سورية, تم تحرير أخبار ملفقة بشكل مسبق, بطريقة "_السرد القصصي_" قام بإعدادها فريق العمل التابع لبن رودس في البيت الأبيض.  كما وضعوا منظومة اجراء تحقق من المعلومات, تتيح لكل وسيلة اعلامية بتزكية الأكاذيب التي تبثها القنوات الأخرى, بهدف اضفاء المصداقية على أخبارهم بنظر المشاهدين.  وقد قرر المشاركون في هذه اللقاءات أيضا, عدم الاكتفاء بالتحكم فقط بالقنوات التابعة للاستخبارات المركزية الأمريكية, الموجهة لسورية ولبنان ك ( بردى, تلفزيون المستقبل, ام.تي.في. أورينت نيوز. سوريا الشعب, سوريا الغد), بل الالتفات أيضا إلى نحو أربعين قناة دينية وهابية لتقوم بالتحريض على المجازر الطائفية من خلال الصراخ " _المسيحيين على بيروت والعلويين الى التابوت_"!.
أما اللقاء الثاني, فقد ضم مهندسين ومخرجين وضعوا خططا ترمي إلى فبركة صور وهمية, هي مزيج بين الاستوديو المفتوح, والصور المركبة بواسطة الكمبيوتر. وقد تم بناء استوديوهات خلال الأسابيع الأخيرة في المملكة العربية السعودية تحاكي قصري الرئاسة في سورية, إضافة إلى العديد من الساحات الهامة في دمشق, وحلب, وحمص. للعلم, يوجد مسبقا استوديوهات مماثلة في الدوحة, لكنها غير كافية.
أما اللقاء الثالث, فقد حضره الجنرال جيمس سميث, وسفير أمريكي, وممثل عن المملكة المتحدة, إضافة إلى الأمير _بندر بن سلطان_ ( _الذي يعتبره الرئيس جورج بوش الأب, بمثابة ابنه بالتبني, إلى حد أطلقت عليه بعض الصحف الأمريكية اسم بندر بوش_).
كان الهدف من هذا اللقاء, وضع صيغة تؤدي إلى التنسيق بين وسائل الاعلام, وأنشطة "_الجيش السوري الحر_" التي يقوم مرتزقة الأمير بندر, بالجزء الأكبر منها.
لقد تم الدفع بهذه الخطة بشكل عاجل, رغم أنها كانت في طور التكوين منذ بضعة شهور في أروقة مجلس الأمن القومي للولايات المتحدة, عقب التنبيه الذي وجهه الرئيس بوتين إلى البيت الأبيض, منوها إلى أن روسيا سوف تستخدم القوة في تصديها لأي تدخل عسكري خارج القانون, يمكن أن يقدم عليه حلف شمال الأطلسي في سورية.
تتكون هذه العملية من مسارين متزامنين: ضخ أخبار كاذبة من ناحية, ومراقبة أية محاولة للرد على تلك الأخبار من ناحية أخرى. فمسألة حظر قنوات تلفزيونية, تمهيدا لشن حرب, ليست بالأمر الجديد. فقد رأينا في السابق كيف أقدمت الولايات المتحدة, وكذلك الاتحاد الأوروبي, استجابة لضغوط اسرائيلية,  على حظر قنوات لبنانية, وفلسطينية, وعراقية, وليبية, وايرانية. فيما لم يطبق الحظر على أي قناة تلفزيونية من مناطق أخرى في العالم.
فكما أن حظر قنوات تلفزيونية ليس أمرا جديدا, كذلك نشر أخبار كاذبة ليس سابقة فريدة. غير أن أربع خطوات قد تم اجتيازها على صعيد البروباغندا, خلال العقد الأخير من الزمن.
• عام 1994, أعطت محطة إذاعية لموسيقى البوب, "الإذاعة الحرة للتلال الألف" الاشارة لبدء عمليات الابادة الجماعية في رواندا, عبر توجيهها نداء "_اقضوا على الصراصير_"!.
• عام 2001, استخدم حلف الناتو وسائل إعلامية لتقوم فرض تفسير محدد لهجمات 11 سبتمبر, وتبرير غزو أفغانستان واحتلال العراق. في ذلك الوقت أيضا, كان المكلف من قبل إدارة بوش بتحرير تقرير لجنة كين\ هاملتون عن أحداث سبتمبر, هو نفسه بن رودس.
• عام 2002, استخدمت وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية (سي.آي. اي) خمس قنوات تلفزيونية ( تليفن, غلوبوفجن, ميريديانو, فال تي.في, سي.ام تي) لايهام الناس بأن مظاهرات ضخمة قد خرجت وأجبرت الرئيس الفنزويلي المنتخب, هيجو تشافيز, على تقديم استقالته, في الوقت الذي كان فيه ضحية محاولة انقلاب عسكري.
• لعبت فرانس 24 _دور وزارة اعلام_, داخل المجلس الوطني الليبي المرتبطة معه بموجب عقد.  عام 2011, -
فقبيل معركة طرابلس بقليل, صمم حلف الناتو صورا, بثها عبر قناتي الجزيرة والعربية, تظهر متمردين ليبيين وهم يتقدمون نحو الساحة الرئيسية في العاصمة, بينما كانوا لايزالون واقعيا على مسافة بعيدة من المدينة, لكن ذلك أدى إلى اقناع سكان العاصمة, بأنهم  قد خسروا الحرب مسبقا, وبالتالي عدم جدوى المقاومة.
لم تعد وسائل الاعلام من الآن فصاعدا مجرد أداة دعم للحروب, بل صارت تصنعها.
وفي هذا الاجراء خرق للمباديء الأساسية للقانون الدولي, بدءا من المادة 19من _لائحة حقوق الانسان_, التي تنص على حق أي فرد في "_تلقي ونشر المعلومات والأفكار بواسطة أية وسيلة تعبير, دون أي قيود من أي نوع كانت_". كما أنه يشكل انتهاكا خاصا لقرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة, الذي اعتمد في اليوم التالي للحرب العالمية الثانية, الرامي إلى منع نشوب الحروب. كما تمنع المواد 110, 381 و 819 , " _أي عوائق أمام التبادل الحر للمعلومات والأفكار_", ( كما في حالة وقف بث القنوات السورية), أو " _البروباغندا ذات الطبيعة المحرضة أو المشجعة على تهديد السلم, أو خرق السلم, أو أي فعل عدائي_".
 الترويج للحرب في نظر القانون, جريمة ضد السلام, وهي من أشد الجرائم فداحة, لأنه يتيح جرائم الحرب, ويجعل من عمليات الابادة الجماعية أمرا ممكنا.
​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*إذا طلع بإيدن لا يقصروا ^_^*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*الجيش العربي السوري يفرض سيطرته على مدينه حريتان في ريف حلب ويعلنها منطقة أمنه خالية من المسلحين
مراسل حلب الميدانيA.N.N
*

*وتجري الآن في مدينة حلب عملية تحرير حي صلاح الدين الذي احتله الإرهابيون في الأمس بعد أن أعلن كلب يسمي نفسه شيخاً الجهاد ورفع سلاحه واحتل الكلاب المنطقة فطوقها الجيش وقتل عدداً منهم وأعطاهم مهلة حتى ساعات الفجر إما الاستسلام أو السحق في حين كانوا يطلبون الانسحاب دون معركة*


----------



## أَمَة (21 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *إذا طلع بإيدن لا يقصروا ^_^*


 

قصدت يا عزيزي ان ابين خطة التضليل الإعلامي.


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*فعلاً حجبوا القنوات لكن بدأ البث على أقمار أخرى تتقاطع مداراتها مع النايل سات فبقي البث على النايل سات والبث على النت موجود أيضاً ، وعلى الأرض بدأ الإفلاس أيضاً .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية خاصة بأريحا (قرية المسطومة شمال أريحا) :*
*شهداء قرية المسطومة-ريف إدلب ::
أسماء الشهداء
1_ كمال القدور
2_ عماد كمال القدور
3_ جميلة كمال لقدور
4_ رائد فواذ القدور
5_ زاهرعبد الستارالقدور
6_ باكير ابراهيم القدور <عسكري منشق>
7_ نوار عبد الفتاح القدور
8_ عارف مصطفى القدور
9_ زياد العبد
10_ عبد الرزاق البكور
11_ ماهر سعد الدين
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
> مراسلنا الجيش السوري يبسط سيطرته على مناطق يبرود والضمير ومفرزة الامن فى التل بريف دمشق وبرزة بدمشق*



*دمشق الآن || يبرود : ورد خبر على قناة الميادين على أن الجيش سيطر على مدينة يبرود .. من جهتنا ننفي ونؤكد عدم صحة هذا الخبر وما زال الارهابيين متواجدين بالمنطقة الى الآن ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*كلب فاطس من كلاب الجيش الكر في حمص :
*
[YOUTUBE]PrJKTsXSKcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*سجل يا تاريخ أول قناة إخبارية عربية تسمي الأمور بمسمياتها الحقيقية دون تحريف مبرمج :
قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلنا ..اشتباكات بين الجيش العربي السوري ومتمردين مسلحين في حي طريق_الباب على أطراف حلب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2012)

*الرب يحمى سوريا وشعبها من اعوان ابليس*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*كلب فاطس من كلاب الجيش الكر في ريف حمص :
*
[YOUTUBE]7PVX77Y9PjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*أجمل صورة رأيتها من صور تحرير حي الميدان الدمشقي ، وكأنها من فيلم للمارينز :
*


----------



## white.angel (21 يوليو 2012)

*هانت يا سوريا*
*الرب يحميكِ ويحفظكِ ...*
*ممن قد يدوسوا على دماء اولادك ويزيدوا حطامك ....*​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
سوريا :محافظ دمشق: ورش الصيانة تبدأ اعمالها لاعادة الحياة لحي الميدان بـ5 ايام*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 يوليو 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *شـبكـة أخـبـار ســـوريـة | S.N.N*
> 
> 
> * الجيش الإسرائيلي يعلن الجولان منطقة عسكرية بعد اقتراب سوريين من الحدود واستهداف رئيس أركانها بقذائف الهاون..
> ...



*أأأأأأأأأأمين
ربنا معاكم وينصركوا على الارهابيين

​*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة اخبار القصير الوطنية
القصير الارهابيين يهاجمون حواجز الجيش في النيزارية وجوسية واستشهاد اربع من جنودنا الابطال وجيشنا البطل يرد بقوة والقضاء على من قاموا بالهجوم عرف منهم 
الأرهابي خالد محمود عامر 
الأرهابي باسل عبد الحكيم عامر
الأرهابي محمد احمد عامر 
الارهابي نديم برقة 
والدعاء لحماة الديار
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*خبر خارج السياسة لكني أحببت ذكره لأن الفكرة أن الحياة متوقفة في سوريا وهذا خاطئ :
التربية: نسبة النجاح 36ر60 بالمئة تتوزع على 37ر73 بالمئة للعلمي و71ر54 بالمئة للأدبي

*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*بالنسبة لما ذكرته عن اغتيال عائلة مسيحية كاملة في دمشق ، اعتقدنا أنها جريمة طائفية ، لكنها جريمة صهيونية بامتياز :
قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
سوريا دمشق ..مجموعة مسلحة تغتال الدكتور نبيل زغيب مع عائلته ..زغيب يعمل في البرنامج الصاروخي السوري ويعتبر من العقول الاساسية للبرنامج الصاروخي في سوريا .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*
قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مصدر أمني أردني : "الجيش الحر" فشل في السيطرة على معبر نصيب الحدودي 

ونقلت وكالة "يونايتد برس انترناشونال" عن المصدر الذي قالت أنه رفض الكشف عن اسمه اليوم السبت أن " إطلاقا للنار يسمع بشكل مكثف للغاية على الجانب السوري ، ويبدو أن " الجيش الحر" حاول السيطرة على نقطة الحدود بين البلدين ولكنه فشل".
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*صورة النعوة للعائلة المسيحية التي استشهدت :*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *بالنسبة لما ذكرته عن اغتيال عائلة مسيحية كاملة في دمشق ، اعتقدنا أنها جريمة طائفية ، لكنها جريمة صهيونية بامتياز :
> قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
> سوريا دمشق ..مجموعة مسلحة تغتال الدكتور نبيل زغيب مع عائلته ..زغيب يعمل في البرنامج الصاروخي السوري ويعتبر من العقول الاساسية للبرنامج الصاروخي في سوريا .
> *



*تم اختطاف احد اعضاء منتدانا من قبل مجموعة مسلحة فى دمشق ... ثم قام الخاطفين باطلاق سراحة بوعد بدفع فدية كبيرة ..... بعدها انقطعت اخبار زميلنا العزيز ..... فما الذى يحدث فى سوريا الآن*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*أخي الحبيب من هو العضو !! لم أسمع بهذه القصة من قبل .*
*متى حدثت وما هي التفاصيل .*


----------



## چاكس (21 يوليو 2012)

*المخابرات الأمريكية تبحث عن أسلحة كيماوية بسوريا*








*ذكرت صحيفة «ديلي تليجراف» البريطانية، اليوم السبت، أن وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية الأمريكية «سي آي إيه» تشارك في سباق البحث عن «الأسلحة الكيماوية والبيولوجية السورية» قبل فوات الأوان.

وأوضحت الصحيفة، أنه في ظل تحرك المعارضة المسلحة بنطاق أوسع إلى قلب العاصمة السورية دمشق، وأيام الرئيس بشار الأسد التي يبدو أنها باتت معدودة، فإن وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية الأمريكية تسابق الزمن للعثور على مواقع تلك الأسلحة.

ونقلت الصحيفة عن مسئولين في إدارة  باراك أوباما الرئيس الأمريكي قولهم: "إن جهاز سي آي إيه أرسل ضباطا إلى المنطقة، لتقييم برنامج التسلح السوري، كما أن المهمة الأساسية لهم تكمن في العمل مع المنشقين العسكريين للحصول على أكبر قدر من المعلومات حول أسلحة الدمار الشامل السورية".

وأضافت الصحيفة، أن هذه المهمة أصبحت ملحة وضرورية للغاية في الآونة الأخيرة، حيث وردت أنباء تفيد بأن الجيش السوري أخرج أسلحته الكيماوية من مخازنها.

كما نقلت الصحيفة عن مسئول أمريكي مطلع على نشاط الاستخبارات السورية قوله: "إن المخابرات الأمريكية تركز أيضا على رصد الاتصالات الهاتفية ورسائل البريد الإلكتروني وصور الأقمار الصناعية والمعلومات الاستخباراتية الآخرى بهدف تحديد مكان وجود الأسلحة السورية".

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى قول مايك روجرز، رئيس لجنة الاستخبارات، في مجلس النواب الأمريكي: إن الإدارة الأمريكية خصصت مؤخرا "الموارد اللازمة لجمع المعلومات التي نحتاجها لاتخاذ قرار جيد بشأن الأسلحة الكيماوية والبيولوجية وجماعات المعارضة وإستراتيجيات نقل القيادة".

ولفتت إلى القول بأن سوريا لم توقع على معاهدة الأسلحة الكيماوية 1992، والتي تمنع استخدام وتخزين وإنتاج هذه الأسلحة، كما أن لدى سوريا مخزونا هائلا من هذه الأسلحة.*


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يوليو 2012)

*الجيش السوري يواجه "بركان دمشق" بتكتيك جديد قائم على مبدأ "الارض المحروقة"*
*




السبت 21 تموز 2012،   آخر تحديث 08:31 أنطوان الحايك - مقالات النشرة 


في وقت تتضارب فيه المعلومات بين مؤيدي النظام السوري ومعارضيه حول المجريات الامنية في سوريا عموما وعاصمتها خصوصا، يجمع القادمون من دمشق على حقيقة واحدة وهي أنّ ما يجري فيها ليس بقليل، ولكنه لا يصل إلى الحد الذي يصوره الاعلام العربي والاجنبي، فصحيح أنّ بعض الاحياء في العاصمة ترزح تحت وابل من القذائف الصاروخية والمدفعية المتبادلة، غير أنّ الصحيح أيضًا أنّ نتائج الاعمال العسكرية لم تتضح بعد، كما ان الغالبية العظمى من احياء العاصمة يعمها الهدوء الحذر، ما يعني أنّ أحدا لا يستطيع الجزم حول من هو المسيطر الفعلي على أرض الواقع، وإن كانت معلومات زوار العاصمة السورية تؤكد أنّ الجيش السوري الذي يخوض المعركة فعليا يقوم بتطهير وتمشيط الاحياء التي كانت قد سيطرت عليها المعارضة، وتحت انظار وسائل الاعلام المعتمدة.
والجدير ذكره أنّ هناك من ينقل عن عناصر الجمارك اللبنانية المرابضة على نقطة المصنع أنّ غالبية العابرين في اليومين الماضيين هم من مؤيدي النظام، كما انهم من الطبقة الميسورة او المتوسطة، ما يوحي بأنّ خروجهم جاء بناء على طلب من المراجع الامنية التابعة للنظام، افساحا في المجال امام تنفيذ عمليات نوعية باقل قدر من الاصابات بين المدنيين.
وفي هذا السياق، ينقل زوار العاصمة السورية عن مسؤوليها الامنيين استياء عارما من لجوء الاعلام العربي والغربي إلى هذا الكم من التضليل المتعمد الذي يربك الرأي العام السوري ويدفعه إلى اقصى درجات الحيرة، خصوصا ان الواقع الميداني لا ينسجم على الاطلاق مع ما يتم الترويج له. فالجيش السوري بحسب هؤلاء هو من يتولى التعامل مع المسلحين وليس قوات حفظ النظام وحسب، وذلك منذ حوالي الاسبوع، اي قبل تفجير مبنى الامن القومي في دمشق.
ويشير هؤلاء إلى أنّ الجيش السوري بدأ بتنفيذ تكتيك عسكري جديد قائم على فكرة تطهير العاصمة وريفها بشكل كامل وناجز مع الاخذ بالاعتبار فرض سيطرة امنية واسعة النطاق على الاحياء كافة، لمنع الخروقات وتعطيل مفاعيل الحرب الاعلامية والنفسية التي تشنها مخابرات بعض الدول، ومن ثم التمدد باتجاه الطرقات الاستراتيجية التي تصل العاصمة بالمحافظات والارياف، يليها فرض سيطرة كاملة على حمص وريفها امتدادا حتى الشمال اللبناني، ليصار بعدها لوصل الخط الممتد من العاصمة إلى حمص بشكل مترابط بعد اقفال معابر التهريب والتمويل من جهة البقاع والشمال اللبنانيين ليتفرغ حينها الجيش لاعادة السيطرة الكاملة على حماه وادلب ودرعا، وهذا ما يفسر العمليات الجارية في منطقة القصير، مع ملاحظة ان هؤلاء يؤكدون ايضا ان حمص باتت بحكم الساقطة عسكريا ما عدا بعض الجيوب لاسيما في حي الخالدية، بدليل تجاهل الاعلام الاجنبي لتطورات حمص وعدم تطرقه إلى الاوضاع الامنية داخلها سوى عرضا وفي سياق التقارير الامنية الدورية.
وفيما يعتبر هؤلاء ان مثل هذه الاستراتيجية تتطلب زهاء الشهرين او اقل بقليل، يشير مصدر سوري قريب من المعارضة إلى أنّ عملية بركان دمشق شابتها بعض الثغرات الناجمة عن عدم التنسيق في ما بين الفصائل المسلحة والجيش الحر، بما سمح لقوات النظام باستعادة السيطرة على حي التضامن الدمشقي دون سائر الاحياء المحيطة به. وهذا لا يعني بالطبع ان المعارضة سقطت على ابواب دمشق، بل على العكس فانها تنفذ تكتيك حرب الشوارع القائم على مبدأ الكر والفر.
ويعترف المصدر المعارض ان القاصي والداني بات يلاحظ ان الجيش السوري بدأ بتكثيف النيران بشكل جنوني على حد وصفه، وهو يعتمد على القصف الميداني تنفيذا لسياسة الارض المحروقة، بما يؤدي إلى عدد كبير من الاصابات في صفوف المدنيين وليس المسلحين.
وإزاء هذا التناقض في المعلومات، يبقى الانتظار سيد الموقف بانتظار جلاء غبار المعركة التي يعتبرها الجانبان حاسمة ومفصلية. 
*

http://www.elnashra.com/news/show/501187/الجيش-السوري-يواجه-بركان-دمشق-بتكتيك-جديد-قائم-على


----------



## fouad78 (21 يوليو 2012)

> *كما أن المهمة الأساسية لهم تكمن في العمل مع المنشقين العسكريين للحصول على أكبر قدر من المعلومات حول أسلحة الدمار الشامل السورية"*


نفس اسلحة الدمار الشامل التي احتلوا العراق من اجلها وهي بالأساس لم تكن موجودة

سؤال بس يا أخ علماني انت ايش مصلحتك بالموضوع؟
يعني عادة تعودنا على الإسلاميين لما يشاركوا بمواضيع مثل هيك لأنه موضوع جهاد بالنسبة ليهم
بس انت ايش مصلحتك ممكن اعرف؟

وللمعلومة فقط هذه حرب نفسية لا اكثر تعودنا عليها من الإعلام الغربي والعربي


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شبكة اخبار القصير الوطنية*
> *القصير الارهابيين يهاجمون حواجز الجيش في النيزارية وجوسية واستشهاد اربع من جنودنا الابطال وجيشنا البطل يرد بقوة والقضاء على من قاموا بالهجوم عرف منهم *
> *الأرهابي خالد محمود عامر *
> *الأرهابي باسل عبد الحكيم عامر*
> ...


*قامت الشبكة بإضافات على هذا الخبر حيث أكدت أن القتلى عشرات ، وأضافت الأسماء التالية :*
*الارهابي محمد سويد
الارهابي اسماعيل عامر
الارهابي محمد شحادة
بالاضافة الى ارهابيين من جنسيات مختلفة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب من هو العضو !! لم أسمع بهذه القصة من قبل .*
> *متى حدثت وما هي التفاصيل .*





> سلام ونعمة
> اطلب منكم بمحبة المسيح الصلاة من اجلي
> لانني تعرضت البارحة للخطف واعادتي بعد عشر ساعات
> وانا الان انتظر اتصال منهم


*هذه هى رسالته ... وسامحنى عن ذكر الأسم ..... المهم أنه صار استهداف للأقليات من قبل هؤلاء الأرهابيين .... وهذا تحول نوعى فى ما يحدث فى سوريا*


----------



## چاكس (21 يوليو 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> نفس اسلحة الدمار الشامل التي احتلوا العراق من اجلها وهي بالأساس لم تكن موجودة
> 
> سؤال بس انت ايش مصلحتك بالموضوع؟
> يعني عادة تعودنا على الإسلاميين لما يشاركوا بمواضيع مثل هيك لأنه موضوع جهاد بالنسبة ليهم
> ...



*يا أخى العزيز ... هذا خبر قرأته فنقلته هنا ، أعتقد أن الموضوع هنا عن أخبار سوريا .. *


----------



## fouad78 (21 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذه هى رسالته ... وسامحنى عن ذكر الأسم ..... المهم أنه صار استهداف للأقليات من قبل هؤلاء الأرهابيين .... وهذا تحول نوعى فى ما يحدث فى سوريا*


انشالله يا رب يكون بخير
بس مع الأسف أخي الحبيب عملية الخطف وطلب الفدية ليست بجديدة
المجاهدون يخطفون الكفار ليطلبوا فدية مالية ضخمة يُمولوا بها إرهابهم

الله يحميه يارب ويرجع بخير


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

> *والجدير ذكره أنّ هناك من ينقل عن عناصر الجمارك اللبنانية المرابضة على نقطة المصنع أنّ غالبية العابرين في اليومين الماضيين هم من مؤيدي النظام، كما انهم من الطبقة الميسورة او المتوسطة، ما يوحي بأنّ خروجهم جاء بناء على طلب من المراجع الامنية التابعة للنظام، افساحا في المجال امام تنفيذ عمليات نوعية باقل قدر من الاصابات بين المدنيين.*


*أخي الغالي أود التوضيح بأن هذا موعد السفر للخارج ، وهناك عقوبات جماعية على الطيران السوري ، لذلك معظم القادمين إلى لبنان ليسوا نازحين بل مسافرين عير المطارات اللبنانية .*

*وأما ما ذكر عن التكيتيك فهو خاطئ جملة وتفصيلاً ، لأن الجيش السوري يعتمد على الضربات الجماعية في كل المناطق هذه الأيام ، وأكبر دليل ان الانتصارات في حمص ومناطق من ريف إدلب واستعادة المعابر الحدودية هامة جداً .*

*في دمشق تم تحرير عدة أحياء أبرزها الميدان .*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية خاصة بحي نهر عيشة في دمشق (مجاور لحي الميدان أهم الأحياء المحررة من فلول الإرهابيين) :*
*



مشاهدة المدرعات على اتستراد درعا باتجاه الدحاديل
وطيران على علو منخفض في الدحاديل و نهرعيشة
الجنود المشاة يقتحمون نهرعيشة والدحاديل تزامناً مع اطلاق نار والقصف على نهريشة و دحاديل والقدم اللهم سلم اللهم سلم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يوليو 2012)

*عن نفس الصفحة الإرهابية المذكورة في المشاركة السابقة (لكن قبل ساعتين من الآن) :*

*



دمشق : نهر عيشة : قصف عنيف على حي نهر عيشة الآن و استخدام الرشاشات الثقيلة اقتحام المئات من المشاة لها من عدة حارات وقدوم تعزيزيات عسكرية الى جانب وزارة النقل عبارة عن 8 باصات 24 راكب و سيارتين جيب وسيارة عليها مضاد طيران و سيارتين اسعاف ..... ذهب قسم منهم الى المتحلق بعكس السير ليلتفوا على الطرف الثاني من حي نهر عيشة و اطباق الحصار عليها و القسم الآخر يقتحمون الحارات التي تقع مقابل وزارة النقل


أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## المزاحم (21 يوليو 2012)

ممكن اقول كلام بس اخونا انطاكى هيزعل منى المفروض لو الاسد بيحب سوريا يتنحى حقن لدماء وخراب سوريا ودى وجهة نظر منى بس هو ده الحل الانسب او يكون فيه استفتاء ببقاء الاسد او لا


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2012)

المزاحم قال:


> ممكن اقول كلام بس اخونا انطاكى هيزعل منى المفروض لو الاسد بيحب سوريا يتنحى حقن لدماء وخراب سوريا ودى وجهة نظر منى بس هو ده الحل الانسب او يكون فيه استفتاء ببقاء الاسد او لا



*يتنحى لمن ؟؟؟؟ للإسلاميين ...؟؟؟
أما يكفى ما حدث فى مصر
ما يحدث فى سوريا ليس ثورة شعبية ... بل أنقلاب دموى خليجي اميركى إسرائيلى​*


----------



## المزاحم (21 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يتنحى لمن ؟؟؟؟ للإسلاميين ...؟؟؟
> أما يكفى ما حدث فى مصر
> ما يحدث فى سوريا ليس ثورة شعبية ... بل أنقلاب دموى خليجي اميركى إسرائيلى​*



 انا بقول حبا فى البلد وليس اشخاص وهفكر سوريا هتفضل كده هتعيش فى دوامة زى الصومال لازم حل لانقاذ البلد من الدمار


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*حبيبي هذا ما يريده الأسد أن يعلن حكومة موحدة ، ودعاهم لصندوق الانتخابات
لكن هذه المعارضة المقادة من الخارج لا تريد أي حوار ، فلتتحمل إذا*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*التلفزيون السوري :الجيش السوري يسيطر على القابون في دمشق ويعلنه المنطقة امنة .*


----------



## fouad78 (22 يوليو 2012)

المزاحم قال:


> ممكن اقول كلام بس اخونا انطاكى هيزعل منى المفروض لو الاسد بيحب سوريا يتنحى حقن لدماء وخراب سوريا ودى وجهة نظر منى بس هو ده الحل الانسب او يكون فيه استفتاء ببقاء الاسد او لا


الأسد دعى منذ البداية إلى إنتخابات مبكرة وحوار مع المعارضة
كان جوابهم لا حوار مع قاتل
مع أنهم هم القتلة
كل يوم يسقط العشارت إذا لم يكن المئات من القتلى وهم يرفضون ويقولون لا حوار

ببساطة الإخوان المسلمون يعلمون أنهم بصندوق الإنتخابات فاشلون وليس لهم مكان
لذلك تحاول أمريكا أن تفرض مجلس اسطنبول أو ما يُسمى بالمجلس الوطني بالقوة
يعني يتنحى الأسد ويستلم المجلس الوطني
لو فعلها الأسد سيكون أكبر خائن لنا ولوطنه​


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*شاهد هذا الفيديو ، فقط 16 ثانية ، وانظر كيف طار القناص الخاص بالجيش الحر بعد تلقيه قذيفة ههههههههه *
[YOUTUBE]TAhB_EJruCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*بعد فشلهم الذريع في دمشق وعودة السيطرة شبه الكاملة للجيش السوري على كامل المدينة :
الجيش الكر يعلن معركة تحرير حلب والنفير العام وتدفق المقاتلين من الريف الحلبي باتجاه المدينة*


----------



## grges monir (22 يوليو 2012)

نفسى اعرف  اية هى امكانيات ما يسمى الجيش السورى الحر ضد قوات الجيش السورى حتى يستيطيع ان يفعل مانراة حاليا
الاشتباكات وصلت لدمشق عاصمة سوريا كما نرى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*أخي الحبيب إمكانياته هي أنه يحارب بطريقة حرب العصابات التي تهزم أي جيش في الدنيا والتي هزمت الجيش الأميركي في فيتنام وهزمت الجيش الإسرائيلي في لبنان .

نعم أخي وصلت الاشتباكات لدمشق ولكنهم الآن عادوا لنقطة الصفر بسبب عودة انتصارات الجيش السوري .
أنا أنقل الأخبار هنا أول بأول*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*الشبكات الإرهابية الخاصة بحي ركن الدين في دمشق :
عاجل: كتيبة شهداء ركن الدين تنسحب تكتيكيا من حي ركن الدين بدمشق لضرورات أمنية.
*


----------



## fouad78 (22 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> نفسى اعرف  اية هى امكانيات ما يسمى الجيش السورى الحر ضد قوات الجيش السورى حتى يستيطيع ان يفعل مانراة حاليا
> الاشتباكات وصلت لدمشق عاصمة سوريا كما نرى ؟؟؟؟؟


هذا في مشاركة سابقة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3238484&postcount=48


----------



## fouad78 (22 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شاهد هذا الفيديو ، فقط 16 ثانية ، وانظر كيف طار القناص الخاص بالجيش الحر بعد تلقيه قذيفة ههههههههه *
> [YOUTUBE]TAhB_EJruCU[/YOUTUBE]



ههههههههههههههههه شفت الفيديو قبل شوي هههههههههههههه


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية خاصة بحمص (بصياغتي) :
قذيفة هاون على أحد أحياء حمص تودي بحياة 4 من الجيش الكر من كتيبة ذو النورين ، وهم :
1- صفوان الجنيد الفاعوري 
2- مهرب الحميد الفاعوري 
3- محمد الذياب الفاعوري
4- محمد الهلال الخالدي

*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*دمشق || المزة : الجيش العربي الســـوري يبدأ حسماً عسكرياً ضد المسلحين ببساتين الرازي في المزة و اشتباكات عنيفة يخوضها أسودنا البواسل مع الإرهابيين و يوقع خسائر بصفوفهم ... دعائكم لجنودنا البواسل

مثل هكذا خبر لا تنشره صفحة بشار الأسد أكبر صفحة موالية لولا أن الحسم مبتدئ قبل مدة وأن الأمور كادت تنتهي ، بشكل عام دمشق وكثير من ريف دمشق تكاد تعود للسيطرة الكاملة ، تكاد دموعي تنزل فرحاً
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*أ ف ب : 

150 مسلح عربي يقفون على الجانب التركي من معبر باب الهوى الحدودي مع سوريا بعد قتل الجيش السوري لعشرات المسلحين منهم .. 

و المسلحين ينتمون إلى جهات مختلفة بينها القاعدة في بلاد المغرب العربي و الإخوان المسلمين و مقاتلين شيشان و أفغان .. 

طبعاً كلاب إسرائيل 64 سنة ولم يفكروا في محاربتها 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*في محافظة دير الزور عن شبكة أخبارها :
الخريطة:
على لسان كلابهم استشهاد " مقتل " 6 من كتيبة اسود الجزيرة والفرات في كمين غادر قرب الحوايج أثر سقوط صاروخ استهدفهم بالإضافه إلى سيارة بيك أب للمسلحين

قام أبطال الجيش العربي السوري بإرسال مجموعه إرهابيةفي قرية البوليل مؤلفه من 5 أرهابيين و مدفع هاون و عدد من الذخائر الى جهنم .

*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*الحسم الاقتصادي :

مليون طن انتاج سوريا المتوقع من ثمار الزيتون لهذا الموسم

شوكوماكو | بدء انفراج أزمة البنزين بدمشق..ووصول 120 الف لتر إلى محطات الدولة
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*‎دمشق الآن || برزة : من قلب الحدث نؤكد وقوع عدة اصابات بصفوف عصابة الجيش الحر مع اعتقال عدد من المطلوبين .. مع تواصل الاشتباكات الى الآن ...
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*شوكوماكو / اشتباكات عنيفة في قبتان الجبل شمال حلب تسفر عن تصفية مسلحين وتدمير 3 عربات بحوزتهم
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*تصريحات لسفير روسيا في باريس : الأسد ما زال يحظى بدعم شعبي كبير ، قد يرحل بطريقة حضارية ، لكن في الحالتين حكم البعث باقي .

هل نفهم أنهم في الخارج اتفقوا على تسليم مناف طلاس صديق بشار منذ الطفولة والذي عاد إلى سوريا !! لا نعلم ، ونرجو أن يتركوا الأمر لصناديق الانتخابات لأننا نحلم بزوال حكم البعث وبقاء الأسد .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*قائد الجهاديين الليبين يقتل في سوريا
=======================
الصفحات الليبية على الفايسبوك تؤكد مقتل المهدي الحاراتي على الأراضي السورية والجدير بالذكر ان الحاراتي هو المسؤول عن تدريب وتجهيز وارسال المقاتلين الليبيين الى سوريا بالتعاون والتنسيق مع عبد الحكيم بلحاج والمسؤول عن خط مطار الدوحة – مطار معيتقية الليبي الخاص بنقل العتاد والافراد والمعدات المخصصة لدعم العصابات المسلحة في سوريا ، وكنا قد ذكرنا سابقاً ان الحاراتي كان يقود التدخل عبر الحدود التركية.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*الاخبارية السورية: الجهات المختصة تسحق مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة كانت تطلق النار بشكل عشوائي على المواطنين في مدينة البوكمال
قوات حفظ النظام تنفذ كمائن لمجموعات إرهابية مسلحة في الحريتان بريف حلب ما أسفر عن مقتل وجرح عدد من المسلحين

بعد جريمة الاغتيال تحول الإعلام السوري لإعلام حربي ينقل من قلب المعارك ويضع الأغاني الوطنية ويسمي الأمور بمسمياتها ويقول الجيش السوري وأدى ذلك لانتصارات رهيبة وسحق لمعنويات الإرهابيين ، عاد اليوم للأسف لاستخدام تعابيره السابقة مثل الجهات المختصة ، وعاد ليقول الحياة عادية ما إن استعدنا دمشق . 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *دمشق || المزة : الجيش العربي الســـوري يبدأ حسماً عسكرياً ضد المسلحين ببساتين الرازي في المزة و اشتباكات عنيفة يخوضها أسودنا البواسل مع الإرهابيين و يوقع خسائر بصفوفهم ... دعائكم لجنودنا البواسل
> 
> مثل هكذا خبر لا تنشره صفحة بشار الأسد أكبر صفحة موالية لولا أن الحسم مبتدئ قبل مدة وأن الأمور كادت تنتهي ، بشكل عام دمشق وكثير من ريف دمشق تكاد تعود للسيطرة الكاملة ، تكاد دموعي تنزل فرحاً
> *





*
رويترز: مسلحو الجيش الحر ينسحبون من بساتين المزة في دمشق


قناة الميادين :
مراسلنا :سيطرة الجيش السوري على معبر اليعربية الحدودي مع العراق في محافظة الحسكة

*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*قناة العالم : الجيش السوري يبسط سيطرته على المعابر الحدودية
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*تقرير من الحدود السورية العراقية : 

قواتنا المسلحة تسحق عشرات الإرهابيين في اليعربية و تسيطر على المعبر الحدودي و ترفع العلم السوري المقدس .. 

و في رأس العين تصدى الأهالي الأبطال للإرهابيين و منعوهم من دخول المدينة و الآن حماة الديار يبسطون سيطرتهم عليها .. 

كما قامت وحدات من قوات المهام الخاصة MSF التابعة لوزارة الداخلية ، قامت باستعادة السيطرة على مدينة المالكية بشكل كامل و قتلت عشرات المسلحين .. 

و تستعد حاليا قواتنا المسلحة لتطهير عامودا آخر معاقل الإرهابيين على طول الحدود .. 

كما وعدناكم أقل من 24 ساعة و البوط العسكري دعس على رقابهم .. 

تحية كبيرة لأحذية حماة الديار التي تسحق جماجم أعداء سورية ..

لم يكن ينقصنا إلا سفلة البرزاني ليتدفقوا إلينا !! 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*سانا :
*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*في نشرة الثامنة والنصف على الفضائية السورية سيتم عرض قتلى من الإرهابيين من جنسيات غير سورية تم القضاء عليهم خلال تطهير حي القابون في دمشق .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 يوليو 2012)

*ما تذيعه الجزيرة عن 43 قتيلاً اليوم مع كل هذه الاشتباكات في أطراف دمشق وتحرير الأحياء ، وادعاء الجيش الكر ببدء معركة حلب ، وتحرير الجيش السوري لمعابر حدودية كثيرة وووو هو أمر لا يقبله عقل بل هو تفاهة واضحة لرفع معنويات الإرهابيين وعدم شعور المعارضة بالرعب .

قناة الميادين نقلت عن مصادر في المعارضة حديثها عن أكثر من 100 قتيل وهذا أكثر منطقية لكنه أيضاً ليس الحقيقة .

وما أخبرني به شاهد عيان من حي محرر في دمشق اليوم هو سيارات كثيرة المركب عليها رشاشات محروقة ومسحوقة وطبعاً بالتالي كل من كانوا فيها قتلوا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يوليو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BnjBsjDR4LQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fouad78 (23 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]BnjBsjDR4LQ[/YOUTUBE]​


عنجد نزلت دموعي خصوصاً أول مشهد
المعركة بالنسبة إلنا معركة مصيرية، معركة وجود نكون أو لانكون
صلواتكم​


----------



## fouad78 (23 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تقرير من الحدود السورية العراقية :
> 
> قواتنا المسلحة تسحق عشرات الإرهابيين في اليعربية و تسيطر على المعبر الحدودي و ترفع العلم السوري المقدس ..
> 
> ...



في موقف غريب للغاية
انسحب الجيش السوري من بعض المناقط المتاخمة للحدود العراقية
وأغلب هذه المناطق ذات غالبية كردية
وعلى الفور استولت البشمركة الكردية على مؤسسات الدولة في المناطق ذات الغالبية الكردية ورفعت الأعلام الكردية على مؤسسات الدولة
أما المناطق التي ليست بها غالبية كردية استولت عليها عصابات الجيش الحر

ولكن الأمر الأغرب هو ما حصل فيما بعد
فالجيش السوري ضرب وبضراوة على المناطق التي احتلتها عصابات الجيش الحر
وكانت آخرها منطقة الهول التابعة لليعربية حيث تجمع فيها حوالي 400 مسلح قضى الكثير منهم نحبهم وأما الباقون ساقوهم إلى السجون
أما المناطق الكردية فلم يُطلق فيها ولا رصاصة
أنزلوا أعلام كردستان ودخل الجيش وقوات الأمن دون طلق أي رصاصة

يعني البشماركة الكردية وعصابات الجيش الحر استولوا على بعض المناطق
وخلال أربع وعشرون ساعة تم تحرير هذه المناطق
حرروها بالسلاح مع عصابات الجيش الحر وبشكل غامض مع البشماركة الكردية

تعليق الشارع السوري في تلك المناطق عن هذه الحادثة الغريبة:
هناك رأيان:
الرأي الأول يقول أن الجيش السوري علم بما تخطط له عصابات الجيش الحر والبشماركة الكردية ونتيجة لقلة عناصر الأمن والجيش فقط انسحب منها حفظاً لحياتهم ليعود بقوات جرارة، طبعاً حسم المعركة مع الجيش الحر أما الأكراد فقط وصلهم تهديد حاد اللهجة من أنه ستتم تصفيتهم بدون رحمة، فسلموا المناطق مرة ثانية بدون مقاومة.

الرأي الثاني: وهو ما يأخذ به أغلب الشارع السوري، يقول أن الجيش السوري علم بما تنوي عصابات الجيش الحر فعله، فقرر بالإتفاق مع البشماركة الكردية، أن تتكفل البشماركة بحماية هذه المناطق ذات الغالبية الكردية، بيما يتكفل الجيش بتحرير باقي المناطق، وبعد أن قضى الجيش على عصابات الجيش الكر في هذه المناطق عاد الأكراد وسلموا مناطقهم إلى الدولة، ومن المعروف أن الأكرد حتى الآن لم يقوموا ضد الحكم، إلا بنسبة قليلة منهم.

أنا لا أعلم مالذي حدث حقيقة، ولكن المهم أنها تحررت خلال 24 ساعة فقط


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يوليو 2012)

*1 - سيطرة الجيش الكر على مدرسة المشاة بحلب خبر كاااااذب .*
*2 - سيطرة الجيش الكر على الامن السياسي بحلب خبر كاااااذب بل ما حصل هو هجوم إرهابي لكن تم قتل عدد من المهاجمين واعتقل 8 ولا أدري إن هرب أحد من المهاحمين وعادت المنطقة للسيطرة .*
*3 - سيطرة الجيش الكر على مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون بحلب خبر كاااااذب .*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يوليو 2012)

*مؤتمر صحفي للدكتور جهاد المقدسي (الناطق باسم وزارة الخارجية السورية) عند الساعة 12,30 بتوقيت سوريا وعلى الهواء مباشرة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يوليو 2012)

*المؤتمر الصحفي للناطق باسم الخارجية السورية بعد لحظات*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يوليو 2012)

*قناة العالم : تطهير 80% من احياء دمشق من المسلحين*

*أعتقد خلال يومين تعلن المدينة مطهرة بالكامل مع أجزاء واسعة من محافظة ريف دمشق .*


----------



## besm alslib (23 يوليو 2012)

*الإعلامي رفيق لطف
*

* عاجل  للنشر: سليم قباني مراسل العربية والجزيره واخواتهما لم يتم اعتقاله وانا  من دعوته للعودة من لبنان الى سوريا والتراجع عما هو عليه مع كامل  الضمانات... وهو حر طليق .. التفاصيل بعد قليل سيتم نقلها لكم الرجاء النشر  في كل مكان*







​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يوليو 2012)

*هؤلاء تسللوا من الاراضي الاردنيه فارسلوا بواسطة نقليات شبيحة اكسبرس الى جهنم و بئس المصير .*


----------



## besm alslib (23 يوليو 2012)

*الإعلامي رفيق لطف في تصريح خاص لدام برس : مراسل قنوات الفتنة في سورية ( سليم قباني ) لم يعتقل ولم يلق القبض عليه بل اقتنع وعاد إلى رشده بعد مشاهدته خفايا بابا عمرو  *​ 
* 
​**



*

*دام برس - خاص *

*قال الإعلامي رفيق لطف في تصريح خاص لدام برس : لقد أثار موضوع مراسل قنوات الفتنة في سورية  سليم قباني , الكثير من  اللغط , فمنهم من قال : لقد تم إلقاء القبض عليه بعملية نوعية ومنهم من قال : لقد تم تسليمه للسلطات السورية من قبل جهات معينة , لكن الحقيقة هي كما يلي :*
*بعد أن قمت بعرض خفايا بابا عمرو على القنوات السورية منذ فترة , وشاهدها معظم الناس ومنهم مراسل قنوات الفتنة سليم قباني , بادر مباشرة بالاتصال معي , وهذا الأمر كان من شهرين تقريباً , وقال لي : إن كل ماتعرضه صحيح وأنا عايشته  واعيشه , وأنا غير مقتنع بما أقوم به وما أقدمه تقارير إعلامية مزيفة عن سورية , لمحطات الفتنة والتضليل الإعلامي ومنها الجزيرة والعربية والبي بي سي  وغيرهم , وقال لي أنا موجود في لبنان , وأقدم التقارير من لبنان على أنني في سورية وأنقل الأخبار من حمص وإدلب , ومتواجد في قلب الحدث , لكنني أنا متواجد في لبنان كانوا يتصلون معي على لبنان , لأقدم لهم التقرير المكتوبة مسبقاً عن الأحداث في سورية , وكلها كاذبة .*


*وتابع السيد لطف : بعد أن اتصل معي وشرح لي قصته وسمعتها بالكامل وعدته أن أساعده , رغم أنه قال لي : إنه كان من المتظاهرين في سورية بداية الأزمة , وشرح لي كيف كان يتم القنص لعناصر حفظ النظام وغيرهم من قبل المسلحين, وبالفعل قمت بتأمين دخوله إلى سورية  من لبنان ,وفور وصوله إلى دمشق أخذته إلى السلطات السورية للتحقيق معه , حسب اتفاقنا , ووعدته بأن لايسجن ولا يعتدى عليه ووفيت بوعدي وهو الآن حر طليق  بين أهله في سورية .*
*وقال رفيق لطف : سألته عن الشخصيات التي كان يلتقيها في لبنان ومن كان يموله فقال : كان الممول تيار المستقبل وبالتحديد خالد الضاهر وعصاباته , وقد دخلت إلى وادي خالد وإلى القلعة والتقيت المسلحين الذين كانوا يتعاطون المخدرات ,وعلى رأسهم المشايخ .*
*وعن الدوافع التي جعلته يعود إلى رشده قال قباني : بعد مشاهدتي لخفايا بابا عمرو , أحسست بالذنب , لأن من يقتل هم أبناء بلدي وجلدتي وأنا السبب في ذلك  فعدت إلى رشدي .*
*وفي الختام وجه السيد رفيق لطف كلمة إلى كل مسلح وكل من يدعم قنوات الفتنة أن يعودوا إلى رشدهم , وقال : أنا أضمن لهم حياتهم وعدم التعرض لهم من أية جهة كانت , وهذا وعد مني , وسليم قباني مثال على ذلك , لأن سورية هي بلدنا فلنحافظ عليها من يد وسهام الغادرين المجرمين .*​ 

*منقول عن دام برس​*​​​


----------



## besm alslib (23 يوليو 2012)

*الجيش العربي السوري يطهر نهر عيشة *​





[YOUTUBE]Qh-LqdRATN4&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يوليو 2012)

*جثث قتلى كلاب الناتو الذين تم تصفيتهم في بساتين القدم بدمشق ، قالوا أنها معركة دمشق الكبرى ، فكانت دمشق كبرى مقابرهم ، وكذلك ستكون معركة حلب الجارية الآن :

*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يوليو 2012)

*Bashar Al-Asad
الإنتصارات المدويّة للجيش العربي السوري البطل في دمشق وريفها تتكرر الآن في حلب الشهباء قلعة الصمود.. توأم دمشق الفيحاء..
الأخبار رائعة من حلب وقتلى الإرهابيين بالمئات.. ومن إستسلموا أو ألقي القبض عليهم في حلب وريفها أكبر بكثير..

للتوضيح: في حلب اليومَ تتجسدُ مقبرةُ الحلم العثماني المتجدد.. وتبدّدُ أوهام أردوغان.. وأوغلو تحت أقدام قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة..
ونحن بإنتظار أخبار التطهير الكامل لحلب من رجس الإرهاب الوهابي قريباً جداً..
بوركت جباهكم وزنودكم وقلوبكم الوفية يا أبطال بلدي.. يا رمز العزة والفَخار.. يا حماة الديار.. عليكم كل السلام.. حَماكُم الله..*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يوليو 2012)

*عاجل | تعيين اللواء ديب زيتون رئيس للمخابرات العامة السورية. (أعتقد اسم مسيحي)
تعيين اللواء علي يونس رئيس لجهاز المخابرات العسكرية السورية . 
و تعيين اللواء علي مملوك رئيس لمكتب الامن الامن القومي السوري
و تعيين اللواء عبد الفتاح قدسية نائب لرئيس مكتب الامن القومي .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يوليو 2012)

*عاجل | تعيين اللواء ديب زيتون رئيس للمخابرات العامة السورية. (أعتقد اسم مسيحي)
تعيين اللواء علي يونس رئيس لجهاز المخابرات العسكرية السورية . 
و تعيين اللواء علي مملوك رئيس لمكتب الامن الامن القومي السوري
و تعيين اللواء عبد الفتاح قدسية نائب لرئيس مكتب الامن القومي .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يوليو 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :
نعم نعم نقولها بالفم الملئان ويلي حدا إله عنا شيء يتفضل

الطيران العربي السوري يقصف نعم يقصف 

بدأ اليوم الطيران العربي السوري المقاتل بقصف أهداف لمسلحين تابعين للواء التوحيد في عدة مناطق من مدينة حلب بعد ما أن اقتحموا مناطق من بابا الحديد وقاموا بتكسير المحلات ونشر الذعر
*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يوليو 2012)

*الطيران المذكور في الخبر السابق هو الطيران المروحي*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين :
مراسلنا :العمليات العسكرية في دمشق تتوقف بعد اتمام عمليات السيطرة للجيش السوري في مناطق حي التضامن القدم نهر عيشة القابون برزة وبساتينها والسيدة زينب .
*


----------



## استفانوس (24 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *1 - سيطرة الجيش الكر على مدرسة المشاة بحلب خبر كاااااذب .*
> *2 - سيطرة الجيش الكر على الامن السياسي بحلب خبر كاااااذب بل ما حصل هو هجوم إرهابي لكن تم قتل عدد من المهاجمين واعتقل 8 ولا أدري إن هرب أحد من المهاحمين وعادت المنطقة للسيطرة .*
> *3 - سيطرة الجيش الكر على مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون بحلب خبر كاااااذب .*


كل ماقلته اخي الحبيب صحيح
ولكن الخبر الصحيح الذي لم تاتي على ذكره
ان الجيش الكر سيطرة سيطرة كاملة على جهنم ولقد اعلن ابليس انشقاقه بعدما صدر الجيش السوري الشريف من حلب فقط 800 وهابي الى مملكته
لانه لم يحسب حساب ان الجيش السوري قادر بفضل الله على الصمود والتصدي لما اراد النيل من سورية شعبا وقيادة
الله محي الجيش وكل مواطن سوري شريف


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

*تبين أن مدير المخابرات المذكور ليس مسيحياً بل من أهل السنة وعلى فكرة علي مملوك كذلك وأيضاً رستم غزالي الذي عين مديراً للأمن السياسي أما الآخران فلا أعلم

ويقول البعض نظام نصيري هههههههه *


----------



## geegoo (25 يوليو 2012)

هل موت مدير مخابرات سوريا و المدير السابق للمخابرات المصرية و نائب مدير المخابرات الاسرائيلية في أقل من نفس الاسبوع ... هل هي أحداث مترابطة ؟؟؟!!!
أضف اليهم اقالة مدير المخابرات السعودية ...


----------



## استفانوس (25 يوليو 2012)

*نال شرف رائحة الصباط العسكري السوري
 كم انت عظيم ايها الصباط
 الفطيسه محمد علي الشيخ من صعيد مصر الى جهنم و بئس المصير*.​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

geegoo قال:


> هل موت مدير مخابرات سوريا و المدير السابق للمخابرات المصرية و نائب مدير المخابرات الاسرائيلية في أقل من نفس الاسبوع ... هل هي أحداث مترابطة ؟؟؟!!!
> أضف اليهم اقالة مدير المخابرات السعودية ...


*في اعتقادي أن اغتيال الصهيوني وما أشيع حول التركي هو انتقام سوري أما عمر سليمان فذلك ربما صدفة وربما متعلق بما يحدث في مصر ومستقل عما يحدث في سوريا*


----------



## استفانوس (25 يوليو 2012)

*ملخص يو م الثلاثاء    
  - انتشار للارهابيين في قاضي عسكر و الصاخور و هنانو و الحيدرية   و باب  الحديد و الجيش الباسل يدك معاقلهم و أوكارهم و فطس 150 كلب منهم في  الصاخور و غيرها ومقتل أفغاني وتونسيان بضربة جوية ناجحة على البناء الذي  كانوا يقطنون فيه بالصاخور.
 - هجوم ليلة امس ع السجن المركزي من 400  مسلح و ارهابي لتحرير المحششين و اللوطيبن و اصحاب السوابق وقتالين القتلة  يسفر عن 400 جثة هامدة بالارض.
 - قامت العصابات المسلحة بالمرور  بالأحياء الهادئة بالسيارات واطلاق النار في الهواء للترهيب والتخويف  والتخفيف عن المسلحين في الاحياء المتوترة .
 - هجوم على فرع الامن السياسي البارحة من قبل 25 ارهابي تم اعتقال 8 و الباقي قطعوا تذكرة ع جهنم.
 - اختطاف 5 من عناصر الشرطة من مخفر الشرطة بجانب ثكنه هنانو و قتل 2 منهم صباحاً.
 - هجوم بالقرب من الآمن الجنائي بالسريان وعناصر الشرطة تتصدى ببسالة.
 - دعوة كريمة نشرها أهالي مخيم النيرب في حلب تدعو الاخوة الذين تركوا  منازلهم نتيجة ارهاب العصابات المسلحة الى اللجوء لديهم لاننهم فتحوا  بيوتهم وهم جاهزون لاحتضانهم (الله محيي الشرفاء).
 - رجل يقود سيارة سوزوكي توقف بجانب حاجر للجيش و كان مصاب ...تم اسعافه للمشفى و تامبن عائلته و اولاده من قبل قواتنا الشريفة.
 - سيارة تاكسي مرت من جانب حاجز للجيش بدون ان تتوقف للتفتيش ..تم التعامل  معها من قبل قواتنا ...و شحط السائق ع الفرع بعدما تبين انه كان بداخلها  اربع مسلحين.
 - شارع الفيلات و السليمانية فيها حواجز شعبية من قبل شباب الحلبية الله يحميهم.
 - سيارة عليها رشاش دوشكا تم سحبها من قبل الارهابيين للوكر و بعد سحبها  تم تصفية 30 اهبل مو طلعت ملغمة من قبل قواتنا الباسلة هههههههههههههههههه.
 - محاولة فاشلة جديدة للهجوم على فرع الجوية بالزهراء بدون أي إصابة بين بواسلنا.
 - استشهاد 5 مدنيين بالتزامن مع أذان المغرب استهدفهم مسلحون تابعون لما  يسمى ( الجيش الحر ) في حي الشعار بالقرب من مشفى دار الشفاء في طريق  الباب.
 - مقتل الارهابي نضال كاظم بحي السكري وصفحات الفورة تنعي مقتله.
 - الارهابي محمود واكي الملقب "أبو يحيى" قتل في باب الحديد.
 - مقتل أحد أخطر مسلحي الجحيش الكر حسام محمد رشيد بحي السكري منذ قليل و هو عسكري فار ومن قرية عقربا التابعة لريف ادلب.
 - حرق منزل أحد الأشخاص بعد نهبه لأنه رفض دعم الجيش الكر وعدم الخروج في مظاهرات في حي الأعظمية في حلب.
 - إطلاق نار في حي الأشرفية من مسدس حربي استمر حوالي 5 دقائق.
 - قصف محطة التوليد في الملاعب بالهاون من قبل عصابات الجيش الكر مما ادى  الى قطع التيار الكهربائي عن مناطق الاعظمية وسيف الدولة وصلاح الدين.
 - قواتنا الباسلة لاتزال تطهر حي صلاح الدين من العصابات الارهابية المسلحة.
 - خروج مظاهرة في حي الحمدانية بحلب بعد تحريض من شيخ الجامع الكاساني  الواقع في الحي الرابع وقد تكرر تحريضه للشبان للجهاد كل يوم حتى صلاة  الصبح .
 - خروج مسيرة تهتف للجيش العربي السوري و أبو حافــــظ في حي الميدان بحلب .*

*حلب الشهباء*


----------



## استفانوس (25 يوليو 2012)

*حلب 

 قواتنا المسلحة تقوم بإطلاق قذائف مضيئة بسبب قيام المسلحين بضرب جميع بوسطات الكهرباء حتى لايستطيعو الأختباء .*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (25 يوليو 2012)

*كشف وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلية، أفيجدور ليبرمان، أن المعارضة السورية، التي تسعى لإسقاط نظام بشار الأسد، رفضت عرضا من الكيان الصهيوني بتقديم «مساعدات إنسانية».*

ونقل الموقع الرسمي لـ«صوت إسرائيل»، عن ليبرمان قوله إن الجميع نصح إسرائيل بالبقاء على مسافة من المعارضة السورية، مضيفا: «لا نريد فرض نفسنا عليها».

وأفادت صحيفة «حرييت» التركية، أن ليبرمان أدلى بهذه الأقوال، خلال اجتماعه مع مجموعة من الصحفيين الأتراك، في مكتبه بالقدس المحتلة قبل يومين.
http://shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=25072012&id=af9665f5-fc86-4974-9da0-46538e11177f​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *كشف وزير الخارجية الإسرائيلية، أفيجدور ليبرمان، أن المعارضة السورية، التي تسعى لإسقاط نظام بشار الأسد، رفضت عرضا من الكيان الصهيوني بتقديم «مساعدات إنسانية».*
> 
> ونقل الموقع الرسمي لـ«صوت إسرائيل»، عن ليبرمان قوله إن الجميع نصح إسرائيل بالبقاء على مسافة من المعارضة السورية، مضيفا: «لا نريد فرض نفسنا عليها».
> 
> ...



*
1 - هذا أكبر دليل على أن الإرهابيين ومن يواليهم ينفذون الأجندة الصهيونية .
2 - بسمة قضماني عضوة المجلس العفني قالت وجود إسرائيل ضرورة ثقافية للمنطقة وهي تحبها .
3 - داني الصهيوني البطل الإعلامي للفورة طالب بالتدخل العسكري من قبل أي طرف حتى إسرائيل لا يهم .
4 - قادة الجيش الكر من بينهم إمام جامع في حمص قال بالحرف الواحد والفيديو موجود في الموضوع الذي بالمنتدى العام : "إسرائيل ليست عدواً لأهل السنة في سوريا (أهل السنة منه ومن جيشه الكر براء) وأنها لم تكن يوماً عدوة والنظام من جعل ذلك" .
5 - قائد آخر للجيش الكر وهو من خطفة أهالي المقاومة اللبنانية يصرح بأنهم سيضطرون للتعاون مع أي أحد وحتى إسرائيل .
6 - ليبرمان نفسه هذا قال كنا سنقدم الجولان مقابل سلام مع سوريا يخرجها من محورها والآن المعارضة ستقدم لنا ذلك مجاناً .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :
المروحيات السورية تستهدف مجموعة مسلحة بنيران رشاشتها في محيط حي صلاح الدين والسكري بحلب
*


----------



## fouad78 (25 يوليو 2012)

معلومات خطيرة للغاية (اسرائيل كانت تستعد لضرب سوريا)
ملخص ما قرأته من مصادر مختلفة حول عملية ساعة الصفر

تمثلت في ثلاث مراحل

المرحلة الأولى: استهداف القيادات العسكرية (التفجير الذي حدث بمقر الأمن القومي)

المرحلة الثانية: تليها مباشرة وبعد اغتيال الرؤس الكبرى وأصحاب القرار عملية احتلال دمشق وحلب من قلب عصابات الجيش الحر

المرحلة الثالثة: خروج الطائرات الإسرائيلية لتضرب منصات إطلاق الصوريخ وأهم الأهداف العسكرية

تُضاف إليها تغطية إعلامية كبيرة ومُفبركة أو تُضخم الأحداث الأمر الذي يؤدي بالإخير إلى إنهيار الدولة، تماماً كما حدث مع صدام أو القذافي، حيث رمى أصحاب القيادات العسكرية أسلحتهم وهربوا.


التطبيق العملي جاء عكس تصوراتهم وانقلب السحر على الساحر

المرحلة الأولى: اغتيال القيادات العسكرية:
تمت العملية بنجاح ولكن صمود رأس الدولة وجسم الدولة السياسي والعسكري كان مُذهلاً فبعد عملية الإغتيال وفي ساعات قليلة عين رئيس الجمهورية وزير دفاع آخر، مما يعني أن كل شخص صاحب منصب حساس في الدولة له بدلاء مُحتملون، لا يقلون وطنية وإخلاص عمن سبقوهم، بل أن وزير الدفاع الجديد وكرد فعل عما حدث أمر الجيش أن يرد الصاع عشرة أضعاف كما سنرى لاحقاً، المهم المرحلة الأولى رغم نجاحها في الإغتيال لكنها فشلت في نتائجها.

المرحلة الثانية: معركة دمشق الكُبرى تتحول إلى مذبحة دمشق الكُبرى
في هذه المرحلة كان المُفترض بعصابات الجيش الحر السيطرة أولا على دمشق وبعد يومين أو ثلاثة حلب، وكم كانت مفاجئتهم كبيرة.
كانوا قد أرسلوا إلى دمشق 3000 مقاتل، طبعاً هؤلاء من بقي بعد أن طهر الجيش العربي السوري مناطق ريف دمشق والتي كانت تحوي حوالي 30000 مقاتل.
ومع هذا فـ 3000 مقاتل أكثر من كافِ وهو يُماثل عدد جنود حزب الله الذين هزموا اسرائيل في حرب تموز 2006

ولكنهم فشلوا لسببين:
السبب الأول: عدم حصولهم على تأييد شعبي من دمشق، فالمسلحين بالعادة يحتمون بالمدنيين مما يُشكل صعوبة هائلة على الجيش السوري، ولكن ما حدث هو أن المدنين كانوا يتركون كل شيء وراءهم مما سهل عملية الحسم العسكري والتطهير، وبعد ثلاثة أيام من إعلان ساعة الصفر، أعلنت عصابات الجيش الحر انسحاباً تكتيكيا  من آخر معقل لهم في دمشق وهو القابون

السبب الثاني: نجاح المخابرات السورية في إختراق صفوفهم ومعرفة الأماكن التي سيدخلونها مما سهل عليهم نصب الكمائن، رغم أن هناك رأي ثاني يقول أنهم لم يكونوا يعلمون المناطق ولكنهم تعاملوا معها بشكل مُذهل، وفي الحالتين هو انتصار للجيش

المرحلة الثالثة والأخيرة: ضرب اسرائيل لسورية
وهذه المرحلة كان المفروض بها أن تتخلص اسرائيل من الأسلحة السورية التي سببت لها رعب حقيقي، ولكن تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن، فشلت المرحلة الأولى والثاني ولذلك تم تأجيل المرحلة الثالثة.
فاسرائيل لم تلغي بعد مشروع ضرب سورية ولكنها أجلته إلى وقت أنسب، ومن هنا نستطيع أن نفهم تصريح جهاد المقدسي ـ الناطق باسم وزارة الخارجية ـ بأن سورية ستستخدم الأسلحة الكيمائية في حال حدوث عدوان خارجي.

هذا ملخص ما قرأته، مازال الأمر غير محسوم ولكن صمود سورية في هذه المرحلة كان له دلالات قوية جداً، ويكفي أن عصابات الجيش الحر في هذه العملية خسر الآلاف من مقاتليه

يارب احمي سوريا


----------



## استفانوس (25 يوليو 2012)

*(الاخبارية السورية)
 مراسل الإخبارية في الحسكة: 
*

*الجهات المختصة تداهم وكر للإرهابيين وتلحق خسائر فادحة في صفوفهم كما تعتقل 12 مسلحا في قرية الظاهرية*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

*Aleppo News | حلب نيوز
تم بعون من الله وجهود الجيش العربي السوري وقوى حفظ النظام دحر العصابات من منطقة سيف الدولة واهالي حي الاعظمية يقومون بتنظيف الحي من الاوساخ ومازال الدعس مستمر واليوم ليلا سوف تسمعون انين الجرذان تصل الى دمشق
الله محي الجيش*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

*
شبكة أخبار حلب :
حلب صلاح الدين الجيش العربي السوري يدمر سيارة بيك اب مثبت عليها مضاد طيران ويقتل من فيها
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

*قناة العالم:
منطقة سيف الدولة بحلب تحت سيطرة الجيش السوري بالكامل 
واشتباكات في منطقة التل بريف دمشق
الجيش العربي السوري يؤكد ان الوضع تحت السيطرة وسيتم تطهير ريف دمشق خلال ايام قليلة
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 يوليو 2012)

*تقرير ميداني رائع من داخل حي الخالدية أهم وآخر معاقل الإرهاب في مدينة حمص :
*
[YOUTUBE]TNlg7zMKkHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*Sham fm شام اف ام
مصادرخاصة لشام إف إم في ديرالزور :مقتل الإرهابي السعودي"ابراهيم غازي الحامدي "مع كامل أفراد مجموعته في اشتباك وقع مع قوات الجيش العربي السوري بديرالزور
*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
ديرالزور :مقتل القيادي بالقاعدة السعودي"ابراهيم غازي الحامدي "مع كامل أفراد مجموعته في اشتباك وقع مع قوات الجيش السوري بديرالزور

هو نفس الخبر السابق ولكن من مصدر آخر
*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :
حلب - الباب || استشهاد البطل محمود عبداللطيف الشيخ في معركة الزراعة قبل قليل بعد اصابته مع عدد من رفاقه بنيران الجيش الاسدي ... إلى جنان الخلد

وأيضاً :
حلب - تل رفعت || نزف اليكم الشهيد البطل الملازم أول علاء قداد ابوالرضا قائد كتيبة البراء بن مالك الذي أصيب بمعركة تحرير جرابلس ووافته المنية اليوم حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل والرحمة لشهدائنا سيتم التشييع في تل رفعت
*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*مراسل الإخبارية في دير الزور : انفجار عبوة ناسفة أثناء تحضيرها من قبل إرهابيين بالقرب من مقهى الجندول ما أسفر عن مقتل 4 إرهابيين وجرح عدد كبير منهم 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*بطل من أبطال الجيش العربي السوري يقتل قناصاً ويستولي على سلاحه :
*
[YOUTUBE]8_Ui5zExgI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يوليو 2012)

*تقرير ميداني رائع للإخبارية السورية خلال تطهير حي القدم الذي كان على ما أعتدق من أواخر المناطق التي بقيت للمسلحين من بين كل أحياء دمشق :
*
[YOUTUBE]yi7OxAPPHig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2012)

*استشهاد  ثلاث مواطنين بخروج 8 قاطرات عن سكة القطار بمنطقة القادسية قبل الرقة ب  30 كم , ارهابيون نزعوا قضبانا من السكة الحديدية ما أسفر عن جنوح القاطرات  الثمانية*


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2012)

*حلب - صلاح الدين :

 عاجل 
 مجزرة بحق 18 شخص من بينهم 3 نساء وأيضاً أطفال في حي صلاح الدين الآن.......
 ومن بين هؤلاء الارهابيين الذين قاموا بالمجزرة شخص يدعى (عبدالله زيتونة)  ومن بين الشهداء الشهيد(شادي لبابيدي) وكتب على صدره خاين الثورة*


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2012)

*العماد عون: سقوط النظام السوري سقوط للديمقراطية والمسيحيون أول الضحايا
 =================================

 اعتبر رئيس تكتل "التغيير والاصلاح" العماد ميشال عون أنّ أحدًا لن يكون  رابحًا في حال سقط النظام السوري، معربًا عن اعتقاده بأنّ سقوط النظام  سيكون بمثابة سقوط للديمقراطية، وسيكون المسيحيون أوّل الضحايا، معربًا عن  خشيته على حرية الاعتقاد والسياسة وحق الاختلاف في حال سقط النظام وحلّ  التطرّف بديلا. 
 وفي حديث لصحيفة "L’Orient Le Jour"، أكد عون أنه  استند إلى معلومات محدّدة عندما كشف أنّ محضر التحقيق بقضية الشيخ أحمد عبد  الواحد دلّ على وجود مشروبات روحية في سيارتها، كاشفًا أن المضبوطات شملت  زجاجة ويسكي "Doble Black" وفودكا “Grey Gouse" إضافة إلى زجاجة خمر "Clos  Saint-Thomas". وكشف أنّ الزجاجتين الأولين كانتا مفتوحتين فيما الثالثة  كانت لا تزال مقفلة. وشدّد على أنه ما كان ليكشف هذه المعطيات لو لم يكن  أكيدا منها. 
 وردا على سؤال، شدّد على  وجوب كشف هذه المعلومات لأن للناس الحق بالمعرفة، موضحا أن تناول  المشروبات الروحية يغيّر سلوك الناس ويبرّر بعض الأفعال والتصرفات. وأشار  إلى أن لا شيء لديه شخصيا ضد مستهلكي هذه المشروبات. ونفى أن يكون قد وضع  نفسه بمواجهة مع مفتي الجمهورية الشيخ محمد رشيد قباني على خلفية هذه  القضية، موضحا أنّه ردّ على المفتي الذي أراد أن يفهم لماذا قال ما قاله. 
 وجدّد العماد عون تأكيد دعمه للمقاومة بوصفه ثابتة لن يحيد عنها، لافتا  إلى أن لديه خصوصيته في الحياة السياسية، موضحا أنّ للمقاومة أولوياتها وله  أولوياته. وقال: "بالنسبة لنا، الأساس هو محاربة الفساد وقد أعددنا ملفات  على هذا الصعيد، والبعض أحيل إلى التحقيق جراء ذلك. 
 وردًا على سؤال،  نفى أن يكون التفاهم مع "حزب الله" قد انتهى، مذكّرا بأن هذا التفاهم يشمل  عشرة بنود بينها واحد يتحدث عن بناء الدولة ومحاربة الفساد، كما ذكّر أيضا  بأنّ ورقة التفاهم تطرقت أيضا إلى ملفي الاستراتيجية الدفاعية والأسلحة  الفلسطينية داخل وخارج المخيمات، وهو ما أعيد طرحه على طاولة الحوار،  مشدّدا على أنه ليس المسؤول عن طول مدة هذا الحوار. 
 ترجمة النشره


 ( الخميس 2012/07/26 SyriaNow)*


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2012)

*تمكنت  عناصر من الجيش وحفظ النظام من إعادة الأمان والاستقرار إلى حي الذيابية  في منطقة السيدة زينب بريف دمشق بعد أن طهرتها من الإرهابيين المرتزقة بقتل  العديد منهم والقاء القبض على البعض الآخر بمساعدة أهالي المنطقة... وتحكي  آثار التخريب التي ظهرت واضحة على الشوارع وأعمدة الكهرباء وتكسير واجهات  المحلات وحرق السيارات الخاصة والعامة عن عقلية هؤلاء المرتزقة الذين باعوا  وطنهم وأهلهم وارتضوا أن يكونوا في قائمة الخونة والقتلة كما يكشف تعطيل  الإرهابيين للحياة العامة مدى الرعب الذي أشاعوه بين الاهالي ... ومع دخول  عناصر الجيش إلى المنطقة بدأت بعض العائلات بالعودة إلى منازلها بعد شعورها  بالأمن والاطمئنان.*


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2012)

*تركيا تقتل لاجئين سوريين.. وتهدد "المشاغبين" بطردهم
 ==================================

 انقرة: تحولت "معارضة" النظام السوري إلى وسيلة هامة للكثير من الراغبين  بالكسب السريع و"الأموال السهلة"، وفقاً للتعبير الأميركي، فيما كانت تركيا  تشدد الخناق على "ضيوفها" من اللاجئين السوريين الذين قُتل منهم شخصان  برصاص القوات التركية الأحد الماضي.

  الغريب أن كل هذه النزاعات تجري فيما تقوم تركيا باضطهاد غير مسبوق  للنازحين من "ضيوفها" الذين تضعهم في ما شبه مراكز الاعتقال، وكان نتيجة  هذا الاضطهاد "ثورة" قام بها هؤلاء دفعوا ثمنها قتيلين سوريين خلال اشتباك  مع الشرطة التركية في المخيمات، لسوء بالخدمات. فقد شهدت مخيمات اللاجئين  السوريين في تركيا، اشتباكات بين لاجئين والشرطة التركية التي أطلقت الغاز  المسيل للدموع عليهم أثناء احتجاجهم على نقص المياه والغذاء في مخيماتهم،  ومع هذا لم يتحرك أي من المعارضين السوريين إلا بعد أن استدعاهم داود أوغلو  الثلاثاء ليبلغهم أنه "من غير المقبول حصول مثل هذه الأعمال"، مشدداً على  أن تركيا لن تسمح للاجئين لديها بالقيام بما يسيء إلى أمنها واستقرارها،  طالباً منهم التدخل لضبط اللاجئين، وإلا أعادتهم تركيا إلى حيث كانوا! 

 يكفي لأي شخص أن يجاهر بالعداء ضد النظام للحصول على أموال تبدأ ببضعة  آلاف الدولارات، كما هو الحال مع نائب لبناني مقيم في تركيا، تبلغ مدفوعاته  50 ألف دولار، وصولاً إلى الاستخبارات القطرية التي تقدَّر مدفوعاتها  بالملايين. 

 ويقول مصدر تركي إن الدوحة خصصت مبلغ 5 ملايين دولار  لكل سفير ينشق، ممازحاً بأن السفير السابق لسورية في العراق اتجه مباشرة  إلى قطر، بتسهيل "إسرائيلي" لوجستي، عبر من خلاله إلى إقليم كردستان،  للحصول على هذا المبلغ الذي يحصل عليه كل من يشق عصا الطاعة للنظام من رتبة  سفير. 

 أما في الداخل السوري، فهناك أموال تُنقل يومياً، عبر  تركيا، وعبر لبنان، عبر سيارات تمر من خلال المعابر الشرعية، وقد زُوّدت  بمخابئ سرية، فيما تتقاطر على سورية الأموال عبر شركات تحويل الأموال التي  تحظى بغطاء أميركي لافت، يسمح لها بتخطي المعايير التي فرضتها واشنطن،  والتي تفرض على كل مبلغ يتجاوز 5000 دولار أن يمر عبرها بطريقة أو بأخرى. 

 بقدرة قادر، تحوّل "المعارضون" السوريون إلى أزلام لهذا وذاك، بهدف الحصول  على "الدعم" الذي فجّر خلافات بينهم، وبين التنظيمات المسلحة، وتقول  المعلومات إن خلافاً عميقاً قد نشب بين ما يُسمى "الجيش الحر" ومجلس  اسطنبول، سببه الخلاف على الأموال الخليجية، وبعد أن سافر الرئيس السابق  للمجلس برهان غليون إلى السعودية لإقناعها باعتماد المجلس قناة لتوزيع  الأموال على المسلحين، كان لقيادة المسلحين موقف قاس أدى إلى خلاف كبير  بينهما لم يحله إلا تدخل تركي قاده وزير الخارجية أحمد داود أوغلو، الذي  جمع الطرفين في مكتبه في أنقرة، حيث سمعا من التوبيخ واللوم ما جعلهما  يعلنا الهدنة، التي سرعان ما ترنحت تحت وطأة التطورات الميدانية(الثبات ). 
 سورية الآن


    ( الخميس 2012/07/26 SyriaNow)*


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2012)

*الحقيقة الدولية – الرمثا – محمد فلاع الزعبي

 نفى مصدر امني لـ"الحقيقة الدولية" وقوع اشتباكات بين الجيش الاردني والجيش السوري، في المنطقة الحدودية.

 وأكدت مصادر لـ"الحقيقة الدولية" وقوع اشتباكات بين الجيش  الكر  والجيش السوري في منطقة وادي تل شهاب القريبة من الحدود السورية الاردنية*


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2012)

*موسكو لواشنطن : إحـذروا غضـب دمشـــق !!

 ثلاث إشارات روسية تعتبر بمثابة تهديد سوري على لسان روسيا في غضون 24  ساعة، البداية كانت من موقف الخارجية الروسية من تصريحات الناطق باسم  الخارجية السورية "جهاد المقدسي" ، بأن موسكو تأمل بألا تستعمل سورية  سلاحها الكيماوي في حال شُنّتْ حربٌ عدائية ضدها، وهو رسالة روسية بأن  موسكو غير قادرة على التأثير على القرار السوري ولا ضبطه في حال نشبت  الحرب، ولا يمكنها التكهن برد الفعل السوري.
 ثم قال "فيتالي تشوركين"  مندوب روسيا الدائم لدى الأمم المتحدة في مقابلة تلفزيونية إن الرئيس بشار  الأسد ليس "دمية روسية" تنتظر اتصالاً هاتفياً من موسكو لتتسلم تعليمات،  وتعتبر الإشارة الثانية إلى أن موسكو ليست بوارد الضغط على سورية ولا تملك  زمام القرار السوري، والتفاوض سيكون مع سورية وليس مع موسكو، وموسكو لن  يسعها سوى تغطية القرار السوري أياً كان.
 وكذلك صرح نائب وزير الخارجية  الروسي "غينادي غاتيلوف" في مقابلة حصرية خص بها وكالة "تاس" الروسية أن  تصريحات عدد من قادة الدول الغربية بأنهم سيقومون بحل الأزمة السورية خارج  إطار مجلس الأمن، إنما ابتعاد عما اتفقنا  عليه في اجتماع جنيف حيث اتفقنا على أن يعمل اللاعبون الخارجيون في اتجاه  واحد سواء أكان في عملهم مع الحكومة أو المعارضة.. نحن نعتبر مجلس الأمن هو  المكان الوحيد حيث يمكن اتخاذ قرارات مجدية لأجل حل الأزمة بالطرق  السلمية.. إن قوة الأمم المتحدة إنما هي قدرتها على إقناع طرفي النزاع  للبدء بالحوار السياسي لكن إذا اختار شركاؤنا العمل خارج إطار مجلس الأمن  لن نحصل على موقف موحد للمجتمع الدولي أي سنفقد التاثير اللازم على طرفي  النزاع. لهذا نعتبره سبيلاً سياسياً خاطئاً.
 والرسالة الثالثة الروسية  خلال 24 ساعة، مفادها أن الخروج من مجلس الأمن لا يعني فقدان السيطرة على  العصابات المسلحة، وتهديد روسيا بهذا، بل يعني فقدان السيطرة على طرفي  النزاع، وهذا يعني أن قيام الأمريكي بتسليح المعارضة والادعاء بأنه فقد  السيطرة عليها يعني أن ردة فعل القيادة السورية ستكون تحت السيطرة بل يجب  أن يتوقع الغرب أي شي من سورية فلا يوجد أي ضمانات روسية حول ماتم الاتفاق  عليه في جنيف إذا لم يلتزم الأمريكي.
 وتأتي هذه الرسائل الروسية بعد أن  سحبت روسيا مشروع قرارها من مجلس الأمن للتمديد لمهمة كوفي عنان، ما أرغم  واشنطن على دعم مشروع باكستاني قدم برغبة أمريكية، وبحسب مراقبين أن  الأمريكي لليوم يرفض الحل السياسي والرسائل الروسية هي تهديد برفض أي حل  سياسي وتنفيذ الحسم العسكري إلى أبعد مما يتوقع الغرب، ونقل الصراع إلى  خارج حدود سورية، ويبقى السؤال: ما هو الرد الأمريكي؟!.. وبحسب مصادر- مهما  كان الرد الأمريكي فإن هناك مفاجآت قادمة ستكشفها الأيام المقبلة؟!!

**SYRIA 24‎*


----------



## استفانوس (27 يوليو 2012)

*استشهاد  الشيخ عبد اللطيف الشامي بعد ساعات فقط على اختطافه من قبل عصابات الجيش  الحر من داخل مسجد آمنة عندما كان امامآ بالمصلين الذين عجزوا عن تخليصه من  ايديهم بسبب اطلاق النار داخل الجامع لافزاع المصلين و تفرقتهم .*


----------



## استفانوس (27 يوليو 2012)

*الإعلامي رفيق لطف
 حلب ستكون مقبرة للمتصهينين التكفيريين أتباع ال سعود ولن يسمح لهم  بالعوده للريف .... الأسود في الطريق اليكم وما أقوله متأكد منه(هم في  الطريق وكفى لن أزيد) الموت لهؤلاء في الطريق اليهم الصبر الصبر يا أهالي  حلب... وسترون ما يسركم .... قلوبنا وسيوفنا معكم .... اللهم انصر أهلنا في  حلب ..... ولكن رجائي لكم يا أهل حلب لا تتركوا متصهين واحد من هؤلاء يفر  من بين أيديكم .... وإن حاول أحدهم التستر في أي بيت فأعينوا الجيش عليهم  وسلموهم ولا تبقوا منهم أحدا*


----------



## استفانوس (27 يوليو 2012)

*تأكيد خبر استشهاد الشيخ عبد اللطيف الشامي بعدما خطف من قبل الجيش الكر الكفرة الوهابيين لعنة الله عليهم
 نعتذر لعرض الصورة ولكن لكي يرى من لديه ذرة من الانسانية ماذا تفعل العصابات المسلحة*



​


----------



## استفانوس (27 يوليو 2012)

*


*




* طبعا  لن نقول اكثر من احتساب الشيخ الشهيد عبد اللطيف الشامي بين ارقام الشهداء  ...لكن استهداف الشخصيات التي تدعو للحوار والتفاهم ونبذ العنف والطائفية  لمصلحة ثورة .؟حلب تنزف يا شعب سوريا ..يا شباب حلب انقذوا ايقونة الشرق من  سارقي الامل .*

*الإعلامية السورية الشريفة (سلام اسحق)*


----------



## استفانوس (27 يوليو 2012)

صورة للسيارة التي قد انفجرت اليوم بعد صلاة  المغرب بالقرب من طريق المسلمية والتي كانت بصدد التفجير عند مدرسة المشاة  بحلب لكنها انفجرت بسبب ثقل المتفجرات التي تحويها 

 لكن للاسف صفحة الفورة تقول انها سيارة للمساجين هههههه وقد قتلو من الجيش السوري 

 ننوه الى الدائرة الحمراء هي صورة للقفص الصدري للارهابي سائق السيارة ...


​


----------



## استفانوس (27 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## استفانوس (27 يوليو 2012)

*ريف دمشق| السيدة زينب: حجيرة وسبينة

 قام اليوم جيشنا الباسل بتطهير بعض المناطق المحيطة بالسيدة زينب وقد تم  القاء القبض على ٣٠ قناص بحجيرة وسبينة بعملية نوعية ودقيقة جداً
 الله يحمي الامن والجيش*


----------



## استفانوس (27 يوليو 2012)

*كيف تصبح فورجي ؟*

*

 1-أن تكون حائز على شهادة لا فهم عليه*

*
 2-وثيقة من طبيب تثبت ان لديك انسداد في شرايين التروية الدماغية*

* انخفاض في معدل الضمير 
*

* هبوط في الفكر و الانسانية بالمختصر المفيد  "كديش"*

*
 3-تستقي ارائك الهمجية من زملائك الفورجيين و تتبناها و تدافع عنها*

* "على اعتبار انو مالك شخصية"*

*
 4-وصل تبرع لمؤسسة العرعور الخيرية*

*5- تكون من متابعي قناة الجزيرة*


*


*​


----------



## fouad78 (27 يوليو 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
هو شهيد الوطن ونحن نفتخر به مسيحيون ومسلمون
الله يعلم كم أحترمكم أيها الشيوخ المعتدلون، فهاهو مفتي الجمهورية يُقتل ولده والشيوخ يُقتلون الواحد تلو الآخر
ومع ذلك مازلتم ترفعون اسم الوحدة الوطنية والمحبة عالياً
تحية لكم ولترابكم الغالي على قلوبنا


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*الإعلامي حسين مرتضى : 

تمكنت وحدات الجيش اثر اشتباكات في حلب من قتل قائد كتيبة ما يسمى "البراء" الفار "علاء قداد"، وأخطر المسلحين في مجموعته عرف منهم: رؤوف كرز، عامر دعاس، وداود دعاس، محمود الشيخ، أنس عمر باكير.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*القضاء على مجموعة من الإرهابيين حاولت ضرب الإمدادات القادمة إلى حلب وذلك من خلال ضربهم بالمروحيات ، منهم :
*


----------



## استفانوس (27 يوليو 2012)

*دمشق  وريفها: واصلت قواتنا المسلحة البطلة عمليتها النوعية في حي الحجر الأسود  لتطهيره من فلول المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة التي خربت ودمرت الممتلكات  وروعت المواطنين وحاصرتهم واتخذتهم دروعا بشرية وذلك حتى القضاء على آخر  مسلح في الحي وإعادة الأمن والأمان إليه.

 وفي منطقة الكسوة بريف  دمشق داهمت وحدة من قواتنا المسلحة وكرا لمجموعة إرهابية في إحدى المزارع  واشتبكت معها ما أسفر عن مقتل عدد من الإرهابيين وإلقاء القبض على عدد اخر  ومصادرة أسلحتم التي شملت عددا من البنادق الالية والعبوات الناسفة والمواد  الأولية اللازمة لتصنيعها.

 وأكد أهالي مخيم اليرموك بدمشق أن  المخيم يعيش حياة طبيعية وهادئة ولا صحة للاخبار التى تتداولها بعض القنوات  التى باتت مكشوفة لدى الشعب السوري.

 وأوضح الاهالي أن العمليات الامنية التى تقوم بها قواتنا المسلحة ضد الارهابيين المرتزقة تتم في مناطق خارج المخيم.*

*SYRIA 24‎*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*
عربي برس :
1 - الجيش السوري يبيد سرية المهام الخاصة في الجيش الحر بريف دمشق (تابعة لكتيبة شهداء العبادة) .

2 - مقتل قائد كتيبة الفاروق في القصير النقيب المنشق محمد إدريس وجرح عدد من مساعديه بعضهم إصابته خطرة في هجوم شنه الجيش السوري على المدينة .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*أحد المتصلين من صلاح الدين بحلب على الفضائية السورية قبل دقائق قليلة .. يبكي كطفل صغير وينشاد الجيش العربي السوري بالدخول وانهاء الارهاب والفضائع التي تحصل في منطقته وفي حلب .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة عاجل المؤيدة
حمص :
الجيش السوري يشتبك مع مجموعة مسلحة حاولت قطع الطريق الدولي في منطقة الرستن ويقع فيها عددا من القتلى بالاضافة الى تدمير سياراتهم
*


----------



## Senamor (27 يوليو 2012)

*مود: سقوط الأسد مسألة وقت *







*قال رئيس بعثة المراقبة الدولية في سوريا الجنرال روبرت موداليوم الجمعة إن سقوط حكومة الرئيس بشار الأسدما هو إلا "مسألة وقت". يأتي ذلك بينما يستعد الوسيط الدولي كوفي أنانلبحث مستقبل الوساطة في سوريا مع الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كي مون.

وفي تصريحات صحفية قال الجنرال النرويجي الذي غادر دمشق يوم 19 يوليو/تموز الجاري إن "سقوط نظام يستخدم مثل هذه القوة العسكرية المفرطة والعنف غير المتناسب ضد السكان المدنيين، ليس إلا مسألة وقت في رأيي".

وقال إنه "من المستحيل تصور سوريا المستقبل بنفس الحاكمين"، مشيرا إلى أن "ظن البعض أن سقوط الأسد أو منحه فرصة مشرفة للخروج من سوريا سيحل الأزمة، نوع من تبسيط الأمور".

وقال مصدر قريب من جهود الوساطة بسوريا اليوم إن الوسيط الدولي العربي كوفي أنان ما زال يسعى للوصول إلى حل سياسي للأزمة، رغم كونه أصبح "كبش فداء" بسبب فشل جانبي الصراع في الاتفاق.*

http://www.aljazeera.net/File/GetMobImageCustom/48e405f3-c923-48e3-a2b4-ca6c112c37cc/190/143


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*يعيش ويشوف ، إذا الله عطاه عمر " كلمة قالها وزير خارجيتنا وليد المعلم لآلان جوبيه وزير خارجية فرنسا الزائل هههههه*


----------



## استفانوس (27 يوليو 2012)

سيد سينمور
اذا كنت تأخذ من الجزيرة نت وتقدمه في المنتدى 
فنحن كسوريين نرفض الاعلام الكاذب
ولانقبل بكل المؤامراة التي تحاك ضد الشعب السوري
فكل طامع لسورية فسوف تكون نهايته تحت البوط الجيش السوري
فلايهمنا كسوريين ماذا تقول اميركا ولا العربان 
مستعدين ان نموت شرفاء ولاان نكون عبيد ابدا


----------



## Senamor (27 يوليو 2012)

*أخي انا أأتي بالاخبار الموثوقه والمؤكد منها وعموما هناك الف مصدر اخر للخبر


هنا الخبر من بي بي سي *
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleeast/2012/07/120727_syria_mood_assadregime.shtml


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*سلسلة انفجارات خلال تفخيخ شارع في حي الخالدية يسيطر عليه المسلحون ، وهذه الحادثة شبه يومية لكثرة التوفيق الإلهي لهم هههههه
ويوجد عدد كبير من القتلى تم نقلهم إلى الجامع وأحدثوا دماراً به وهو جامع خالد بن الوليد صرح أثري لا يمكن التعرض له أبداً من الجيش ولم يسبق أن حدث ذلك ، لكن يبدو أنهم يجهزون لمهزلة إعلامية جديدة.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلة الميادين في حلب :الجيش السوري بدء حملة عسكرية في المناطق التي ينتشر فيها مسلحوا المعارضة .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلة الميادين في حلب :الجيش السوري بدء حملة عسكرية في المناطق التي ينتشر فيها مسلحوا المعارضة .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يوليو 2012)

*مواقع فلسطينية : مقتل الفلسطيني "نضال العشي" الملقب "أبو هريرة" خلال مشاركته في إحدى المعارك بحلب على يد عناصر الجيش العربي السوري

الحيوان تارك إسرائيل وجاية يظهر العمالة السلفية الداعرة لدينا
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يوليو 2012)

بيروت - رويترز

[YOUTUBE]tmeWZProJoE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*قال المرصد السوري لحقوق الإنسان، أمس الجمعة، إن مقاتلي الجيش السوري الحر، اعتقلوا ما لا يقل عن 100 ضابط وجندي ورجل ميليشا، موالين للحكومة هذا الأسبوع في مدينة حلب، التي يتوقع أن تشهد معركة كبيرة.*

وأظهر فيديو نشر على موقع يوتيوب الالكتروني معارضين مسلحين ببنادق كلاشنيكوف، ينتمون لما تدعى بكتيبة التوحيد، يحرسون المعتقلين الذين تجمعوا في أربع مجموعات في فناء مدرسة، وظهر صوت يقول إنهم اعتقلوا في حلب.

وبدت على وجوه بعض المعتقلين كدمات وتورم حول الأعين وارتجفت أصواتهم عندما تحدثوا. وقال أحدهم إنه عقيد، وقال آخر إنه رائد، في حين عرف العديد منهم أنفسهم بأنهم من الشبيحة، وهو مصطلح تطلقه المعارضة على أفراد الميليشيا الموالية للرئيس بشار الأسد، وتقاتل إلى جانب قواته.

وفي نهاية الفيديو قال أحد المعارضين إن الجيش السوري الحر سيقضي على كل الشبيحة.

وقال معارض من الجيش السوري الحر، إن المعتقلين في أمان ونقلوا إلى موقع لم يتم الكشف عنه في ريف حلب، معقل المعارضة المسلحة. وأضاف «بعضهم اعتقلوا في مركز شرطة الشعار واستسلم آخرون».

وأكد أنهم «ما زالوا أحياء وسيبقون معنا إلى أن يسقط النظام وسيقدمون للمحاكمة.. وسيلقى كل منهم جزاءه».

http://shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=28072012&id=ae380fb4-4d90-4c70-87d8-789ab99ceb09​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*معليش كان هذا قبل بدء العمليات العسكرية وقد تقاووا على الجنود بالغدر والكثرة ، والآن سنريهم المعارك كيف تكون لهؤلاء الإرهابيين الذين يسحقون على امتداد الوطن .

وقد تم اليوم تحرير خبيرين إيطاليين يعملان في محطة توليد كهرباء ^_^
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*ليس العار ان يدخل العدو ارضك
لكن العار ان يخرج منها سالما ...


صورة لمجموعة من قتلى العصابات الارهابيه في سوريا - حلب
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يوليو 2012)

نائبة حلب تنشق وتدعو زملاءها للانشقاق


أعلنت عضوة مجلس الشعب السوري إخلاص بدوي انشقاقها عن النظام السوري بعد فرارها إلى تركيا، احتجاجا على حملة "القمع والتعذيب ضد الشعب"، ودعت زملاءها النواب إلى الانشقاق واللحاق بالثورة. 
وقالت بدوي -النائبة عن محافظة حلب التي يستعد النظام لاقتحامها بحسب الثوار- "أنا الآن عبرت الحدود التركية بهدف انشقاقي عن هذا النظام الغاشم"، وبررت انشقاقها "بسبب أساليب القمع والتعذيب الوحشي بحق الشعب الذي يطالب بأدنى حقوقه".
وفي مؤتمر صحفي لاحق عقدته في أنطاكيا بتركيا، دعت إخلاص -وهي أول نائبة تنشق عن مجلس الشعب المنتخب حديثا- جميع النواب إلى الانشقاق والالتحاق بالثورة. كما طالبت المجتمع الدولي بالتحرك الجاد لمنع ارتكاب النظام مزيدا من المجازر.
وتنتمي إخلاص بدوي إلى حزب البعث السوري الذي يحكم البلاد منذ عام 1963، وكانت قبل انشقاقها أحد أعضاء لجنة الشؤون الدستورية والتشريعية في مجلس الشعب.​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*كنت أتصفح صفحة إرهابية كبيرة خاصة بحلب وإدلب ، ويبدو أن مروحيات الجيش تدك أوكار الإرهابيين دفاعاً عن أهالي حلب ومن الأخبار التي قرأتها فقط من ساعة إلى الآن :

حلب - مارع || بكل فخر وسرور نزف اليكم استشهاد البطل احمد عبدالرحيم الحجي ((17عام))من الجيش الحر,في مدينة حلب -حي السكري عند محاولة تحرير الحي , واصيب اثناء الاشتباكات مما ادى الى استشاده

ريف حلب - قرية حوار النهر || استشهاد الشاب محمد جابر من ابناء قرية حوار النهر التابعة لمدينة مارع - من ابطال الجيش الحر - وذلك في مدينة حلب - حي السكري بعد مشاركته في عملية تحرير الحي


حلب - الزبدية || نزف لكم نبأ استشهاد الشابين محمد المصطفى ( أبو عبدو جابر ) من ابناء قرية حور والشهيد احمد عبدالرحيم الحجي (اخ الناشط بشير الحجي ) وهو من ابناء مدينة مارع واللذين استشهدو على ايدي عصابات الاسد في حي الزبدية أثناء دفاعهم عن اهلهم في الحي 



*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> نائبة حلب تنشق وتدعو زملاءها للانشقاق
> 
> 
> أعلنت عضوة مجلس الشعب السوري إخلاص بدوي انشقاقها عن النظام السوري بعد فرارها إلى تركيا، احتجاجا على حملة "القمع والتعذيب ضد الشعب"، ودعت زملاءها النواب إلى الانشقاق واللحاق بالثورة.
> ...



*يا حبيبي الموضوع عن الحسم والأمور الميدانية وأدخلت فيه مؤخراً نادراً الحسم الاقتصادي ، أما كل أهبل يذهب إلى تركيا ويقول إنه منشق فهذه مهزلة ، نائب بالبرلمان عن ماذا ينشق !!!!!!!!!!

نائب بالبرلماان يمكن أن يكون في صف نواب المعارضة أو الموالاة !!!!!
ذهبت إلى تركيا وقررت ترك منصبها مقابل ما ستقبضه وسيتم انتخاب بديلاً عنها .

*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يوليو 2012)

انشقاق سفير سوريا لدى بيلاروسيا 

أعلن السفير السوري لدى بيلاروسيا ودول البلطيق فاروق طه مساء الجمعة انشقاقه عن نظام الرئيس بشار الأسد، وأكد -عبر شاشة الجزيرة- أن النظام في دمشق لا يتورع عن تهديد مسؤوليه الراغبين في الانشقاق بالاعتداء على عائلاتهم وممتلكاتهم.
وقال طه إنه أعلن منذ سبعة أشهر معارضته للحل الأمني في قمع الاحتجاجات فأنهت الحكومة مهمته الدبلوماسية بسبب موقفه، لكنه لم يتمكن من إعلان انشقاقه عن النظام إلا مؤخرا نظرا للتضييق الذي يمارسه النظام على المسؤولين داخل سوريا وخارجها.
وأضاف -خلال حديثه في أستوديو أخبار الجزيرة بالدوحة- أن النظام يلجأ إلى عدد من الأساليب لمعاقبة أو تهديد من يرغب في الانشقاق عنه، مثل اعتقال أقاربه وهدم بيته، وتحدث عن صحة ما يقال بشأن احتفاظ الأجهزة الأمنية بملفات شخصية تخص كل المسؤولين، بحيث تستخدمها أو تفبركها عند الحاجة لتهديد المنشقين منهم أو معاقبتهم.
وقال طه إن الأولوية الآن ليست لإعلان الانشقاق عن النظام بل للعب دور فاعل في دعم الثورة السورية، وأضاف أن "الصمت لم يعد خيارا بل أصبح خيانة"، وأنه لا يمكن أن يكون الشعب في مكان بينما يبقى المسؤول في مكان آخر.
ويذكر أن السفير المنشق قد خدم في الحكومة 44 عاما، 26 عاما منها في السلك الدبلوماسي، حيث كان سفيرا لدى اليمن كما عمل معاونا لوزير الخارجية في وقت سابق.​
http://aljazeera.net/news/pages/9569e5cb-92d6-411b-b469-6e32ab4d4b91?GoogleStatID=20​


----------



## fouad78 (28 يوليو 2012)

بعد خسارتهم المهولة في دمشق
بدأوا يجتمعون في حلب، أعداد هائلة من الإرهابيين المسلحين

حلب هي ثانية أكبر المدن السورية
وهي تُعتبر العاصمة الإقتصادية لسورية
تُعرف حلب بالصناعة والتجارة
كما أنها مدينة مؤيدة لبشار الأسد
مدينتا دمشق وحلب هما مدينتين سنييتين، يتواجد فيهما نصف أبناء سورية، وهما كلاهما مؤيدتين للرئيس الأسد

تاريخياً اشترك بعض الإسلاميون المتشددون من حلب في أحداث حماة (بداية العقد الثامن من القرن الماضي)
وعلى ما يبدو أن بعضهم يُقدم لهم المعونة الآن

المشكلة أن المسلحين يحتمون بالمدنيين مما يُشكل صعوبة بالغة على قوات الجيش السوري

الله يحمي وينصر الجيش


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*يعترف بأنه ليس لديه أي منصب ، هو كل أهبل يقول عن نفسه معارض يسمى منشق !!! وماذا أسمي من أعرفهم من معارضين تحولوا لمؤيدين ومنهم العضوة amalon في المنتدى التي كانت معارضة قبل الأزمة ؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## fouad78 (28 يوليو 2012)

لم ينشق حتى الآن سوى السفير العراقي
هناك غزارة في المعلومات الكاذبة كي تشوش عقل المواطن
وإذا ثبت فعلا إنشقاق سفير سوريا في بيلاروسيا سأنشر بنفسي الخبر من أجل المصداقية
لكن حتى الآن لم ينشق سوى السفير العراقي الذي ذهب إلى قطر التي بدورها عرضت على كل مسؤول سوري رفيع ينشق مليون دولار ومنزل وراتب 25000 دولار شهرياً


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> لم ينشق حتى الآن سوى السفير العراقي
> هناك غزارة في المعلومات الكاذبة كي تشوش عقل المواطن
> وإذا ثبت فعلا إنشقاق سفير سوريا في بيلاروسيا سأنشر بنفسي الخبر من أجل المصداقية
> لكن حتى الآن لم ينشق سوى السفير العراقي الذي ذهب إلى قطر التي بدورها عرضت على كل مسؤول سوري رفيع ينشق مليون دولار ومنزل وراتب 25000 دولار شهرياً



*حبيبي فؤاد عم يقلك من 7 شهور معفي من مهامه !! ههههههههههههه يعني واحد ماشي بالطريق يقول أنا منشق !!!*


----------



## grges monir (28 يوليو 2012)

> قال طه إنه أعلن منذ سبعة أشهر معارضته للحل الأمني في قمع الاحتجاجات فأنهت الحكومة مهمته الدبلوماسية بسبب موقفه،


سفير ازاى والحكومة السورية انهت  مهمتة الدبلوماسية قبل هذا الاعلان
كان من الامانة ان تقول  قناة الجزيرة انة سفير سابق لدى نظام سوريا


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 يوليو 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> المشكلة أن المسلحين يحتمون بالمدنيين مما يُشكل صعوبة بالغة على قوات الجيش السوري



*دائما ما فعل جبناء الارهابيين ذلك ... الأحتماء بالمدنيين .... والغريبة أن المسلمين يصفقون لهم ....... هل هذا غباء ... أم تدنى أخلاقى يتسم به كافة المحمديين *


----------



## besm alslib (28 يوليو 2012)

*Addounia.tv*

*انقطاع بث تلفزيون الدنيا على القمر الصناعي أتلانتيك بيرد على مدار النايل سات على التردد 10921
*

* يمكن لمشاهدي تلفزيون الدنيا متابعة البث على القمر عربسات على التردد 12054 عمودي 27500*




*دخيل الله حدا يفهمني ما دام القنوات السوريه عمتكذب وما بتحكي الحقيقه لايش خايفين منها كل هالشي وبيحاربوها باي شكل ؟؟*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *Addounia.tv*
> 
> *انقطاع بث تلفزيون الدنيا على القمر الصناعي أتلانتيك بيرد على مدار النايل سات على التردد 10921
> *
> ...



*رجععععت :mus13:
*


----------



## besm alslib (28 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *رجععععت :mus13:
> *




*بالله جد هلا اسا شفت الخبر ع الفيس عن الدنيا ؟*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*روسيا: لن نساهم بتنفيذ العقوبات على سوريا.. وأي سفينة تحمل العلم الروسي لن تتفتش
*


----------



## besm alslib (28 يوليو 2012)

*الازمة السورية والتضليل الاعلامي*



[YOUTUBE]QHaCIjGWEhM&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*سعودي كلب أتى للجهاد في سوريا فنال شرف الحذاء العسكري السوري ، صورة له قبل وبعد نيله شرف البوط العسكري ، مع وصيته :



*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*سبق أن نقلنا هنا أخبار الحسم في مدينة الحفة التي كانت المرتع الوحيد للمسلحين في الساحل السوري كله ، والتي تم تحريرها مع بعض قراها ، وكما سبق وقلت بقي ريفها البعيد حيث المناطق الجبلية والوعرة .

ويبدو أنه هناك إنجازات جديدة على هذا الصعيد فالصفحات الوطنية تتحدث عن مقتل عشرات المسلحين خلال عملية التطهير الجارية .

ونقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :

الـــحـــفـــة -جبل الأكراد ؛
نزف إليكم نبأ استشهاد قائد لواء أحباب الله النقيب زين سليمان خلال الاشتباكات جبل الأكراد- منطقة دورين و استشهاد الشاب حسن كردية من مدينة جبلة الأدهمية صباح اليوم بجبل الأكراد نسأل الله أن يتقبلهما مع الشهداء و الصديقين

*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*صورة حيوان فلسطيني ترك إسرائيل وأتى ليجاهد ضد ألد اعدائها ، فنال شرف الدعس عليه من الحذاء العسكري السوري في حي صلاح الدين في حلب :
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*


قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
العراق: القاعدة تسيطر على معبر "البوكمال" من الجانب العراقي



قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
الجيش السوري يستعيد السيطرة على معبر باب الهوى الحدودي مع تركيا
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلنا : مقتل ٣٦ مسلح قرب تلكلخ على الحدود السورية اللبنانية خلال اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري ٠

يفطسون بالجملة ، سيذكر التاريخ بعد نصرنا أن الإرهاب ولد في السعودية ، وترترع في أفغانستان ، ومات في سوريا 
ولو كلفنا الأمر مئات آلاف الشهداء وعشرات السنوات لن نهزم .

*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
> مراسلنا : مقتل ٣٦ مسلح قرب تلكلخ على الحدود السورية اللبنانية خلال اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري ٠
> 
> يفطسون بالجملة ، سيذكر التاريخ بعد نصرنا أن الإرهاب ولد في السعودية ، وترترع في أفغانستان ، ومات في سوريا
> ...



*شوكوماكو : بين المدينة وريفها : أكثر من 80 إرهابي سقط تحت ضربات الجيش في حمص 

شهد ريف مدينة تلكلخ في حمص صباح اليوم اشتباكات عنيفة أدت لمقتل 36 مسلح وجرح عدد آخر من الإرهابيين.
هذا واكد موفد شوكوماكو اندلاع اشتباكات منذ ساعات الصباح وحتى اللحظة في الرستن وتلبيسة، إضافة لعمليات أمنية واسعة بحسب المصدر الرسمي السوري تمكن خلالها الجيش من قتل 14  مسلح عند الدوار الغربي للرستن و16 مسلح بالقرب من الدوار الجنوبي ومصادرة ما بحوزتهم من معدات اتصال وسلاح.
هذا ووردت أنباء لـ مراسل شوكوماكو تشير إلى القبض على عدد من المسلحين بعضهم من جنسيات عربية غير سورية.
إلى ذلك لم تهدأ وتيرة الاشتباكات داخل مدينة حمص منذ مساء أمس، إذ استمرت بشكل متواصل حتى ساعات الصبح لتأخذ بعدها منحى متقطع في إطلاق النار، كما تمكنت الجهات المعنية من تصفية 16 مسلح داخل أحياء حمص القديمة أغلبهم من جنسيات عربية.

*


----------



## grges monir (28 يوليو 2012)

خروج سوريا منتصرة من هذا المازق
ضربة  لكل الانظمة الوهابية الاسلامية فى المنطقة
وللاسف ضربة لشعوب جاهلة ارتمت فى  اوحال هذا التخلف
( مصر كمثال)


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*محافظ حلب موفق خلوف لـ شام اف ام :

 الإشاعات التي تقول بأنشقاقنا لا تستحق الرد عليها و سنبقى ندافع عن الوطن  لآخر قطرة من دمائنا ، و هدف هذه الإشاعات هي فقط حرب نفسية ، الأعداء و  أدواتهم يريدون الشر لهذه المدينة و نحن أقوى منهم و إيمانا كبير بهذا  الوطن و المازوت يكفي لفترة طويلة و لن يتم أعطاء المازوت إلا للأفران.  أماكن تواجد المسلحين سراقب - طريق دمشق حلب و المدارس فتحت بالكامل تحت  تصرف النازحين و بعض الوحدات الجامعية و بعض الدوائر الحكومية و هناك  متطوعين و جمعيات و اجتمعت اليوم مع مدراء الأفران الخاصة و اعطيت تعليماتي  و هناك كميات وافية من الطحين*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

تناقلت اغلب الصفحات خبر مقتل الارهابي السعودي  القيادي في تنظيم القاعده مع كامل أفراد مجموعتة الارهابيه الخبيثة على يد  الجيش العربي السوري في دير الزور
 ننوه ان الخبر صحيح ... و لكن الصورة  المرافقة للخبر غير صحيحة و هي في الحقيقة للمجاهد خالد العقوري من مدينة  بنغازي و هذه الصورة تم التقاطها في مصراته عام 2011
 نرجو الانتباه .



​


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*مدينة  حلب :*

* الجهات المختصة تنصب - بعد تلقي معلومات من الأهالي - كمينا لمجموعة  إرهابية تستقل سيارة لاند كروزر لون بني في حي سليمان الحلبي ، الاشتباك  أدى إلى القضاء على الإرهابيين ومصادرة أسلحتهم وتدمير السيارة التي كانت  بحوزتهم .الجهات المختصة تلاحق مجموعة إرهابية في حي الأنصاري الشرقي وأسفر  الاشتباك عن إلحاق خسائر فادحة في صفوف المجموعة الإرهابية ، و تصادر  أسلحة الإرهابيين وسيارة من نوع جيلى كانت بحوزتهم وجهازين لاسلكيين وجهاز  ثريا .*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*عدد قتلى العصابات الارهابية الوهابية في حلب منذ بدء الحملة الأمنية فجر اليوم إلى الان تجاوز الـ 400 فطيسة*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*حلب

 ٠٠الجيش السوري يقتل ٥ من قادة المسلحين لما يسمى لواء التوحيد التالية  اسمائهم ٠كنا قد ذكرنا اسم احدهم خلال تفصيل اولي والان المجموعة الكاملة ٠ 
 1. أحمد يوسف الجانودي.
 2. محمد عبدالسلام سلوم
 3.الارهابي عدي محمد طه حاج خليل" أثناء الاشتباكات في حي قاضي عسكر.
 من بلدة رتيان، وهو طالب سنة 3 شريعة من جامعة حلب
 4. أبو عبدو جابر من قرية حور
 5.و احمد عبدالرحيم الحجي وهو مدينة مارع

 جهنم وبئس المصير 
*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*سيف الدولة : عبوة ناسف في حاوية للقمامة
 حدث هذا في موقف السوق جانب الفرن لهدف قتل المواطنين الذين تهافتوا على  شراء مادة الخبز . حيث أقدم شاب على رمي كيس نفايات اسود في الحاوية . إلا  أنه أثار اشتباه بعض المتواجدين بسبب أن الشاب غادر مسرعا وهم بركوب سيارة  تنتظره . فما كان من شبان حلب الشجعان إلا أن ألقوا القبض عليه . ولم ينفعه  مسدسه ليهرب . واوسعوه ضربا . ثم حملوه وألقوا به في الحاوية ذاتها وهو  يصرخ ( قنبلة - قنبلة ) . وتمكنت الجهات المختصة من إبطال مفعول العبوة  الناسفة .*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

هذه الصورة 
ابواب حلب
لقد صدق بوعده الجيش السوري الباسل
وان ساعة الصفر اتت لكل وهابي
الله محي الجيش


​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*شهود عيان لقناة الميادين تحدثوا عن إعدام عشرات المؤيدين أو حتى رافضي حمل السلاح في حي صلاح الدين قبل بدء المعارك ، وتتحدث المراسلة عن بدء المعارك في هذا الحي الذي يحوي أكبر تجمع للمسلحين وانواع الأسلحة التي لديهم .*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*هناك  أنباء تتحدث عن خطاب الرئيس الأسد الذي سيتم عرضه اليوم على بعض المحطات  الفضائيه المغرضه*

* هذا الكلام عار عن الصحة ومفبرك  اذا ماتم عرضه*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*تجاوز عدد من نفقوا اليوم من خنازير العهر عبيد العرعور*

* الـ 500  ومازال البوط العسكري يعمل ...

 صلواتكم ودعواتكم 
*

*للجيش العربي السوري للنصر على الوهابيين الأعداء*





​


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*نسور جامعة حلب
 كيف بدأ العمليات في مدينة حلب :
 - القوات السورية التي استقدمت الى حلب خبيرة بقتال حرب الشوارع
 - إنزال جوي للجيش السوري كانت مفاجأة جدا للعراعير , حيث خلال لحظات بدأ الجيش العربي السوري ينزل فوق رؤوسهم
 - فرار المسلحين البالغين من عمر 16 و19 سنة، مخلفين وراءهم اسلحتهم
 - مساعدة كبيرة جدا جدا من اهالي حلب وخصوصا المعلومات التي يقدموها عن اماكن تواجد الارهابيين واماكن تمركزهم

 حلب مقبرة المؤامرة والأزمة*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*مقتل الارهابي الطفل احمد عبدالرحيم الحجي في حي السكري بحلب 
 وهو من مارع*




جهنم وبئس المصير​


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*المدينة الجامعية بحلب تفتح أبوابها لاستقبال النازحين والمنكوبين

 حلب ..
 أعلنت جامعة حلب عن فتح أبواب المدينة الجامعية لاستقبال العائلات النازحة  نتيجة الظروف الأمنية الصعبة التي تعيشها بعض مناطق حلب وريفها راهناً،  حيث ستقوم فرق من جامعة حلب بتنظيم إقامة الأسر النازحة وأمورها بالتنسيق  بين قيادة الجامعة والمدينة الجامعية.
 وأكد الدكتور عادل يكن رئيس  جامعة حلب من خلال القرار الذي أصدره بأن كل  عائلة ستُمنح غرفة مؤمنة من  ناحية الحمامات والمطبخ ومفارش النوم، مشيراً إلى  أن جميع احتياجات الأسر  النازحة سيتم تنظيمها تحت إشراف مديرية المدينة الجامعية بحلب.
 كما  تضمن القرار منح الأفضلية في استلام الغرف للموظفين النازحين، مؤكداً في  الوقت ذاته على أن الجامعة لن ترد أي طلب يُقدم إليها للخصول على الغرف.*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*حلب*
*كمين  ناجح نفذه جنودنا البواسل في حي سليمان الحلبي نجم عنه إنفاق 28 جرو مسلح و  إلقاء القبض على 20 أخرين تابعين لما يسمى لواء التوحيد وتدمير4 سيارات  اثنتين افانتي وكيا ريو وسيارة شرطة مسروقة ممن قسم الشعار*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*الفنان جورج وسوف تعرض الى محاولة اغتيال من قبل عصابات مسلحة اثناء عودته الى منزله في الكفرون ..و مصادرنا تؤكد ان الوسوف وصل منزله بخير 
 الله يحمي الوسوف ويشل كل مين بيقرب عليه وعلى كل سوري شريف
*

* قولوا آمين*



​


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*اللواء محمد الشعار وزير الداخلية يظهر الآن على الفضائية السورية ليكذب محطات التضليل الإعلامي وهو بصحة جيدة والحمد لله*


----------



## fouad78 (28 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *دائما ما فعل جبناء الارهابيين ذلك ... الأحتماء بالمدنيين .... والغريبة أن المسلمين يصفقون لهم ....... هل هذا غباء ... أم تدنى أخلاقى يتسم به كافة المحمديين *


 في فيديو بس ما عم أقدر أشوفه، في هذا الفيديو الشيخ العرعور وهو وهابي سوري يقطن في السعودية
يدعو فيه السوريين إلى حمل السلاح وانتبه إلى هذا (حتى لو أدى الأمر إلى مقتل ثلث شعب سورية)
تخيل يا رعاك الله
هل هؤلاء بشر؟​


----------



## fouad78 (28 يوليو 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> *الفنان جورج وسوف تعرض الى محاولة اغتيال من قبل عصابات مسلحة اثناء عودته الى منزله في الكفرون ..و مصادرنا تؤكد ان الوسوف وصل منزله بخير *
> * الله يحمي الوسوف ويشل كل مين بيقرب عليه وعلى كل سوري شريف*
> 
> 
> ...


 
آمييييييييييييييييين ويحمي جميع أبناء وبنات سورية​


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

وهذه الصور من اخبار الجزيرة الكاذبة
اقدمها لكل من يتابع الاعلام التضليلي




​


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*صلاح الدين :

 يقوم الإرهابيون الذين يتمركزون في صلاح الدين بحرق جثث الأجانب المقتولين  جراء الاشتباكات مع الجيش السوري، ومن ثم يلقون برفاتهم بحاويات القمامة،  وقد سبق وقامت هذه العصابات الإرهابية بذات الفعل في كل من حمص ودمشق  ومناطق أخرى لكي يخفوا حقيقة أنهم مرتزقة من الخارج، ولمحاولة رفع معنويات  الإرهابيين بألا تظهر جثث الإرهابيين في الإعلام...*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*مقتل الارهابي "عيد محمد عياش" 

 احد عناصر لواء التوحيد التابع لجبهة النصرة

 لجهنم وبئس المصير *



​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> *صلاح الدين :
> 
> يقوم الإرهابيون الذين يتمركزون في صلاح الدين بحرق جثث الأجانب المقتولين  جراء الاشتباكات مع الجيش السوري، ومن ثم يلقون برفاتهم بحاويات القمامة،  وقد سبق وقامت هذه العصابات الإرهابية بذات الفعل في كل من حمص ودمشق  ومناطق أخرى لكي يخفوا حقيقة أنهم مرتزقة من الخارج، ولمحاولة رفع معنويات  الإرهابيين بألا تظهر جثث الإرهابيين في الإعلام...*



*نهاية قذرة يستحقونها*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*حــــــــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــب
 عاجل 

 وردنا الان من مصدر موثوق تم سيطرة الجيش العربي السوري على منطقة السكري بحلب بشكل كامل*


----------



## besm alslib (28 يوليو 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> *اللواء محمد الشعار وزير الداخلية يظهر الآن على الفضائية السورية ليكذب محطات التضليل الإعلامي وهو بصحة جيدة والحمد لله*





[YOUTUBE]Fu9XKK_B_7Q&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (28 يوليو 2012)

*Addounia.tv‎
*

* تردد قناة الدنيا  ....... 

  من يواجه مشاكل ببث قناة الدنيا على النايل سات تردد V10921
 يرجى إعادة توليف القناة مرة ثانية على ذات التردد*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*وزارة  الداخلية || تقوم المجموعات الارهابية المسلحة ببث بعض الاشاعات التي تدعو  المواطنين لمغادرة منازلهم بحجة الحرص على حياتهم وعندها تقوم هذه  المجموعات بالسطو على هذه المنازل واستخدامها اوكاراً لهم ولاعمالهم  الإرهابية*


----------



## besm alslib (28 يوليو 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> *الفنان جورج وسوف تعرض الى محاولة اغتيال من قبل عصابات مسلحة اثناء عودته الى منزله في الكفرون ..و مصادرنا تؤكد ان الوسوف وصل منزله بخير
> الله يحمي الوسوف ويشل كل مين بيقرب عليه وعلى كل سوري شريف
> *
> 
> ...



*آميـــــــــــــــن*

*الله يحميه ويبعد عنه شر المتصهينين حلفاء ابليس *

*مع اني كنت بطلت احبه 
بس رجعت احبه من مواقفه الوطنيه اللي خلتني افتخر ان عنا هيك فنانين الواحد بيرفع راسه فيهم *

*من قلبي بقول الله يشفيه ويحميه *​


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*جهاز الاتصالات في الجيش السوري يكتشف شبكة اتصالات حربية
 تدار من الاراضي التركية و مرتبطة بالاقمار الصناعية وتحديدا قمر اميركي ويشرف عليه ضابط استخبارات من الادارة الاميركية حيث
 يقوم من خلاله بتوجيه المجموعات الارهابيه وفق تواجد الجيش السوري مع تحديد نوع وكميات القوات والاسلحة وتقديم نصائح للمسلحين 
*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــن*
> 
> *الله يحميه ويبعد عنه شر المتصهينين حلفاء ابليس *
> 
> ...



وانا كذلك لااحب سماع صوته ولكن احبه لانه وطني ويحب وطنه


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*حلب:*

* الجهات المختصة تلاحق فلول الإرهابيين في حي صلاح الدين و تلحق خسائر فادحة في صفوفهم

 حريق كبير في أحد الأبنية في حي صلاح الدين ناجم عن انفجار مصنع للعبوات  الناسفة ادى إلى مقتل عدد من الإرهابيين المتواجدين في المبنى

 الاخبارية السورية...*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*مراسل شام اف ام في حلب : قوات الجيش العربي السوري تبسط سيطرتها على الجزء الغربي من حي صلاح الدين في حلب بعد أن أجبرت المجموعات المسلحة على الانسحاب نتيجة لتكبدها خسائر كبيرة بين افرادها
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*مقتل قائد كتيبة إرهابية وأحد أفراد كتيبته :*
[YOUTUBE]-P1KTL6G9J0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*
شبكة أخبار الرستن - عاجل - 28 7 2012

تم بعونه تعالى صباح اليوم نصب كمين محكم من قبل قواتنا الباسلة بعد تعميم خبر وإيصاله للعناصر المجرمة في المدينة بأن قوات الجيش قامت بإلإنسحاب من حاجز قاعدة المجد القتالي ( التمثال ) فقامت تلك العناصر وعلى الفور بتجميع عناصرها ومجرميها لمهاجمة الحاجز المذكور اعلاه لتصوير حالة التحرير بحسب زعمهم وتسويقها على قنواتهم الضاله كضلالهم وهنا كان نسرنا في السماء ولم يبخل عليهم بقذيفة ( كانت كحجارة من سجيل ليجعلهم كعصف مأكول )حيث قتلت على الفور ما يزيد عن ثلاثين مجرم وجرحت ما يفوق السبعين جراح أغلبهم خطيرة .
*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*حـــــــــلب الان :

 عشرات المسلجين يجلسون القرفصاء ويسلمون اسلحتهم للجيش العربي السوري ---------------

 في منطقة حلب طريق الرقة-*


----------



## استفانوس (28 يوليو 2012)

*تصفية  الارهابى   الفرنسى  الجنسية  من  أصل  لبنانى 
 إسمه  الحركى  : حسام  الشاه 
 تمت  تصفيته فى  حمص   يوم   الاربعاء  الماضى   على  أيدى  حماة  الديار *



​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> *حـــــــــلب الان :
> 
> عشرات المسلجين يجلسون القرفصاء ويسلمون اسلحتهم للجيش العربي السوري ---------------
> 
> في منطقة حلب طريق الرقة-*



*Bashar Al-Asad
عشرات المسلحين يرمون سلاحهم ويقومون بتسليم أنفسهم للجهات المختصة في بعض أحياء مدينة حلب ... والجيش الباسل يواصل مهامه في القضاء على الإرهابيين المسلحين وإعادة الأمن إلى المناطق المتوترة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب :

الجيش العربي السوري يدخل حي صلاح الدين من جهة الحمدانية ويصل حتى شارع ال15 هناك ويقوم بتفتيش البيوت بحثا عن الارهابيين*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة عاجل المؤيدة
حلب - حي الحمدانية:
سيطرة شبه تامة لقواتنا البواسل على أحياء الحمدانية

حلب :
تم تصفية الناشط والمصور الميداني لإعلام العرعير حسام الدرويش 29 عام إثر إصابته بطلقة في الرأس برصاص الأمن البواسل عندما كان يحاول تصوير جرحى المسلحين ويفبرك وهو من أهالي مدينة مارع بريف حلب

*


----------



## Merkava (29 يوليو 2012)

اخبار دعس العراعير السلفيين الوهابيين الاخونجيه تفرحني بشكل لايوصف الف تحيه لابطال الجيش السوري الرائع


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلة الميادين في حلب :انسحاب الجيش الحر من حي صلاح الدين .

هههههههه حلب ستكون مقبرة جديدة للمسلحين .

قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلنا : مقتل الناشط الإسلامي السعودي محمد سالم الحربي في كمين للجيش السوري على طريق ريحا اللاذقية

يقصد الكلب الإرهابي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
> مراسلة الميادين في حلب :انسحاب الجيش الحر من حي صلاح الدين .
> *



*مراسل شام إف إم بحلب : 

اشتباك بين قوات الجيش ومجموعات مسلحة بمنطقة صلاح الدين والحمدانية ما أدى لمقتل عدد من المسلحين بينهم من يحمل جنسيات عربية ومقتل قناصة متواجدين على أسطحة الأبنية فيما تستمر الاشتباكات بالمنطقتين.

هذا يدل ان مراسل الميادين كان غير دقيق بنشر خبر انسحاب المجموعات الارهابيه من منطقة صلاح الدين .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2012)

*عاجل | مدينة حلب :

مصدر عسكري ل شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N يؤكد أن العمليات العسكرية و عملية تطهير مدينة حلب بالكامل من السلاح و المسلحين ستكتمل في حدها الأقصى خلال 5 أيام فقط بإذن الله و العملية تجري كما هو مخطط لها .


عاجل | مدينة حلب : مصدر خاص شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N من أحد المشافي الميدانية في حلب وصول أكثر من 250 جثة عدى مئات الجرحى إلى المشافي الميدانية يوميا منذ أول أمس و معظم القتلى من المسلحين و أجانب و هناك بعض المدنيين عدا الجثث التي يسحبها عناصر الجيش و يأخذها للمشافي العامة و الحكومية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2012)

*Bashar Al-Assad
تمكنت الجهات المختصة خلال عملية نوعية في حي صلاح الدين بحلب من قتل و إصابة المئات من الإرهابيين عرف منهم:
أحمد الجانودي بن الشيخ يوسف الجانودي قائد ما يسمى كتيبة أنصار الله الارهابية
محمد عبد السلام سلوم
عبد الباسط أحمد حميدي
أبي طه حاج خليل
خضر عيسى
حسين جاسم
عمر بركات
حسام الدين حاج علي الدرويش
احمد عبد الرحيم بشير الصالح الحجي
مصعب الاحمد
محمد الحسن
احمد قلعية
احمد عبد الرحمن محمد
يوسف كيالي وهو فلسطيني الجنسية
علي الحسين ابو حسين الملقب ابو عبيدة وهو قائد ما يسمى مجموعة صلاح الدين الارهابية
احمد يوسف جمعة
ايمان غزل - عائشة مخزوم وكانتا تعملان بإسعاف الارهابيين في المشفى الميداني بصلاح الدين
محمد جابر
اوسو محمود اوسو - محمد محمود اوسو - مصعب محمود اوسو/ وهم أشقاء ثلاثة من منطقة حيان
أبو صطيف وهو طالب حقوق و لم يعرف اسمه الحقيقي
محمد السعيد الملقب أبو عدي قائد مجموعة إرهابية في ما يسمى لواء التوحيد بحمص
وإصابة عدد كبير من الارهابيين عرف منهم الخائن الملازم الاول الفار / محمد طلاس الملقب بأبو الجولان / وهو من الرستن بحمص حيث اصيب بقدميه و ظهره اصابة بالغة.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2012)

*موفدة الميادين في حلب :حي الحمدانية بالكامل تحت سيطرة الجيش السوري وعودة السكان الى منازلهم .

موفدة الميادين في حلب :الجيش السوري يحسم المعركة في دوار الجندول الاستراتيجي .

موفدة الميادين في حلب :الاشتباكات لاتزال حتى الان في اطراف صلاح الدين بعد تقدم واضح للجيش السوري .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2012)

*عائلات تونسية تتحدث عن إرسال أبناءها للجهاد في سوريا ، حرقة هذه الأم الفخورة تثلج صدور أمهات الشهداء ، وأكثر ما يقرف هو أنهم يرسلون العشرات كل أسبوع :*
[YOUTUBE]9nAUaL56-JI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2012)

*Alikhbaria Syria (الاخبارية السورية)
قواتنا المسلحة تخلص حي صلاح الدين في حلب من الإرهابيين وتلاحق فلولهم
*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2012)

*مقتل الشيخ الإرهابي الذي خطب بالمصلين داعياً للجهاد رافعاً سلاحه على المنبر الجمعة قبل الماضية ، وذلك خلال محاولته الاستلاء على دبابة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2012)

*فيديو ميداني ، ربع ساعة من بطولات الجيش السوري مع أجمل الأغاني العربية للبطولات :*

[YOUTUBE]I0O6uF18vO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## استفانوس (29 يوليو 2012)

*أفادت  قناة "المنار" اللبنانية أن المخابرات القطرية فقدت اتصالها مع "6" من  عناصرها في مدينة حلب، و أن استخبارات الأطلسي طلبت من إرهابييها مغادرة  المدينة*


----------



## استفانوس (29 يوليو 2012)

لمن لايعرف حلب 
نقول ان حلب بشعبها صامدة وجه كل الارهاب بكل جنسياته


​


----------



## SALVATION (29 يوليو 2012)

تعبت من العد يا اخونا
هم ارهابيين العالم كله  بيجهدوا فى سوريا ؟
يتشطروا على اسرائيل اللى مديهم على دمغتهم ولا هم عملوا صفقة معها ؟​


----------



## استفانوس (29 يوليو 2012)

*تم الدعس على ابراهيم منافيخي أبو ياسر الملقب قسورة الحلبي ( 28 عاما ) و هو من عراعير جامعة حلب كلية الشريعة السنة الثالثة
 هو من خطب الجمعة في جامع صلاح الدين و لبس الجعبة و رفع الروسية على المنبر وقال حي على الجهاد
 تم ارساله إلى حورياته*


----------



## استفانوس (29 يوليو 2012)

ربي والهي احمي حلب وكل الشرفاء
والف طلقة في صدورنا ولا يقولوا عنا خونة لبلدنا


​


----------



## استفانوس (29 يوليو 2012)

*حلب  - صلاح الدين : البارحة تمركز بعض القناصة على اسطحة بعض المباني في  اوتوستراد الحمدانية فطلب ضباط جيشنا من السكان التزام الغرف الداخلية في  بيوتهم وتم قتل قرابة العشر قناصين تابعين للجيش الكر واعتقال بعضهم ... في  سياق اخر ما زالت هناك بعض الاشتباكات تدور في حي صلاح الدين وذلك بانتظار  سيطرة رجال الجيش العربي السوري على كامل الحي حيث أن هناك شارع الشرعية  ودوار صلاح الدين يشهدان تواجد بعض المسلحين ولكن جيشنا يتعامل معهم بحسم  وحزم والدعس قادم لا محالة

 الله محيي الجيش*


----------



## استفانوس (29 يوليو 2012)

حلب : الريف الشمالي

الاشتباكات مستمرة في عندان منذ أربع ساعات نتمنى ان يتم سحق الخونة بعندان عن بكرة أبيهم


----------



## استفانوس (29 يوليو 2012)

مصدر رسمي
 قواتنا المسلحة تطهر منطقة السبينة بريف دمشق من المجموعات الأرهابية المسلحة 
 الله محيي الجيش


----------



## استفانوس (29 يوليو 2012)

قناة العاشرة الإسرائيلية منذ  قليل :
الأسد و عائلته في دمشق
 و الجيش السوري و كبار الضباط و رجال  الأعمال مازالوا يؤيدون الأسد بشدة
و للأسف أصدقائنا في المعارضة لم  يحققوا شيئا في دمشق و خسروا المعركة خلال يومين


----------



## استفانوس (29 يوليو 2012)

*قالت  مصادر ملاحية بهيئة قناة السويس أن إدارة القناة سمحت بعبور 3 قطع حربية  صينية في طريقها إلى البحر المتوسط ومنه إلى السواحل السورية.

  وقالت المصادر أن مدمرتين و فرقاطة ضمن الأسطول الحربي الصيني عبرتا قناة  السويس ضمن قافلة الجنوب القادمة من البحر الأحمر في طريقها إلى البحر  المتوسط .

 وأضافت المصادر أن المدمرة quing b133 وحمولتها 4 آلاف  طن والمدمرة 83noauio وحمولتها 4 آلاف طن إضافة إلى الفرقاطة waishanhu  878حمولتها 11 ألف طن عبرت قناة السويس وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة.

 وشملت الإجراءات الأمنية وقف عمل معديات نقل المواطنين والسيارات بين ضفتي  قناة السويس ومنع مرور السيارات والشاحنات فوق جسر قناة السويس ومرافقة  قاطرات تابعة لإدارة القناة للقطع الحربية أثناء مرورها إضافة إلى منع مرور  السيارات على الطريق البري الموازي للمجرى الملاحي إلا للسيارات التابعة  لإدارة القناة.

 وقالت المصادر أن قناة السويس سمحت بمرور هذه  السفن بعد موافقة وزارة الدفاع المصرية وهي الجهة المسؤولة عن منح هذه  الموافقات التي تتعلق بالسفن الحربية.

 وتابعت أن قناة السويس لا تملك منع أي سفن حربية أو تجارية من المرور حسب اتفاقية القسطنطينية التي تنظم الملاحة داخل قناة السويس. 

 شبكة أخبار حلب A.N.N*


----------



## استفانوس (29 يوليو 2012)

*


*

*تطهير حي صلاح الدين من الإرهابيين ومقتل واعتقال العشرات منهم جنسيات اجنبية.. وملاحقة فلولهم -

 طهرت قواتنا المسلحة اليوم حي صلاح الدين بحلب من فلول المجموعات  الإرهابية المسلحة التي روعت المواطنين ويقوم بعملية التمشيط ضد المسلحين

 وأفاد مصدر رسمي لمراسل (سانا) أن قواتنا المسلحة الحقت خسائر كبيرة جدا  بالإرهابيين الذين ينتمي بعضهم إلى جنسيات عربية و اجنبية مؤكدا ملاحقة  الإرهابيين الفارين واقتحام اوكارهم والقبض او القضاء عليهم. 

 وبين المصدر أن قواتنا المسلحة أوقعت افراد المجموعات الإرهابية في منطقة  باب الحديد بين قتيل وجريح وألقت القبض على عدد منهم مشيرا إلى مصادرة  سيارة بيك اب نوع (شفر) مزودة برشاش دوشكا في منطقة بستان الزهرة. 

 وفي منطقة البرقوم التابعة لناحية الزربة الحقت الجهات المختصة خسائر  فادحة في صفوف مجموعة إرهابية حاولت تخريب بعض المعامل في المنطقة وترويع  أصحابها. 

 وكانت الأجهزة الأمنية المختصة واصلت ملاحقة المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة في حي صلاح الدين بحلب وأوقعت في صفوفها خسائر فادحة. 

 وأشار مصدر رسمي لمراسل سانا إلى مقتل عدد من متزعمي هذه المجموعات عرف  منهم أحمد الجانودي ومحمد عبد السلام سلوم وعلي الحسين أبو حسين ومحمد  السعيد. 

 واعلنت المجموعات الارهابية المسلحة انها انسحبت ""تكتيكيا"" من صلاح الدين في حلب!. 

 وافاد مراسل قناة العالم ان اشتباكات متقطعة تجري في أحياء الحديد والحمدانية والصاخور في حلب. 

 كما اشتبكت الأجهزة الأمنية المختصة مع مجموعة مسلحة في حي الفرقان بحلب. 

 وذكر مصدر رسمي بالمحافظة أن الاشتباك أسفر عن مقتل اثنين من الإرهابيين  وإلقاء القبض على ثلاثة آخرين ومصادرة أسلحتهم مع السيارة التي كانت  بحوزتهم. 

 وفي حي سليمان الحلبي قتل عدد من المسلحين بكمين نصبته لهم الجهات المختصة.*


----------



## Merkava (29 يوليو 2012)

يعني غباء العراعير والليبين الي وصلو لسوريا عشان نكاح حور العين فكروا انه الجيش السوري زي الليبي او انه الناتو راح يحميهم للجرذان لكن غباء صلعمي وهابي بدون حدود خاصه من الهمج العراعير.


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة عاجل المؤيدة
استهداف الطيار الكابتن فراس إبراهيم الصافي اغتالته يد الأجرام و الغدر منذ قليل ع طريق المطار دمشق .
و الشهيد هو طيار مدني و إن كانت بعض الصفحات تعرّف عن الشهيد بأنه إبن العماد إبراهيم الصافي فأنا أجد إن سيادة العماد هو من سيتشرف بشهادة ولده .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

*نـــــاصــر قــــنديــل على قناة الدنيا:
نحن نشهد الآن ولادة الجيش الذي لا يقهر والشعب الذي لا يقهر والإعلام الذي لا يقهر والذي اجتمعت لأجله الدول العربية كلها لإسقاطه وهذا دليل كم أنه مؤثر وقوي.
والأهم أننا نشهد ولادة الرئيس الذي لا يقهر والذي اجتمع على إسقاطه مئة رئيس وملك ورصدوا مئة مليار دولار لإسقاطه ولم ينجحوا.


الشام وحلب هما الحاضرتان اللتان تمنعان الفتنة , ونحن كعروبيين نشهد لسنة حلب والسنة في سوريا بشكل عام أنهم من أسقط مشروع الفتنة وهم قادة ودبلوماسيين وضباط هم الأشرس في خوض المعركة.
الحرب ستنتهي بانتصار سوريا وحلفائها , وسنكون أمام نظام عالمي جديد يكون لروسيا والصين فيه الكلمة , والانكفاء للموقفين الأميركي و الأوروبي.


موقف الرئيس المصري الجديد لم يكن بالعدائية التي كانت منتظرة تجاه سوريا لذلك فإننا سنشهد تغييراً جذرياً في الموقف المصري مع انتصار سوريا , ومعه تغيير في الموقف الإفريقي وسيتغير معه المشهد في دول الخليج التي هي كأوراق متساقطة , وهي على برميل بارود على وشك الانفجار.
*


----------



## fouad78 (30 يوليو 2012)

هذا القسم مخصص للأخبار وأنتم تعلمون أن مناقشات مثل هذه قد تُحذف وقد يُغلق الموضوع
على كل حال الموضوع له بعد طائفي بالنسبة لكم وهذا على ما أعتقد واضح فلا تُلبسوه ثوب الإنسانية
ومع إحترامي لكم ولتحليلاتكم لكني لم أرى في أفكاركم (العميقة) ما يستحق الإجابة


----------



## fouad78 (30 يوليو 2012)

تستطيعون أن تُعلقوا حول الموضوع براحتكم في القسم العام
لمن يريد الحديث عن الوضع في سورية


----------



## fouad78 (30 يوليو 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> تعبت من العد يا اخونا​
> هم ارهابيين العالم كله  بيجهدوا فى سوريا ؟
> 
> يتشطروا على اسرائيل اللى مديهم على دمغتهم ولا هم عملوا صفقة معها ؟​


المفارقة المضحكة المبكية أن هناك فلسطينيين جاؤوا من اسرائيل ليجاهدوا في سوريا​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

*هذا الموضوع للأخبار الميدانية ،، النقاش في المنتدى العام في موضوع لمن يريد الحديث عن الوضع في سوريا*


----------



## My Rock (30 يوليو 2012)

تم حذف الردود الأخيرة فالقسم ليس ساحة للحوارات السياسية.
رجاء محبة من الأخوة السوريين عدم نقل اي صور تنتقص من اي جثة او وصف اي شخص ميت بالفاظ الدعس والفعس. لا تدفعوني لغلق الموضوع وإنهاء نقل الأخبار في سوريا.


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
الجيش السوري يعلن سيطرته على حي القرابيص في مدينة حمص

قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
ديلي تلغراف :عصابات بريطانية بسوريا تقاتل ضد قوات الاسد

قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
وزير الخارجية الفرنسي :السلاح الذي يأتي للمعارضة السورية من قطر والسعودية ولا علاقة لنا به .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

*مراسل الإخبارية في حمص : الجهات المختصة تنصب كمينا لمجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في منطقة النزارية بريف القصير وتلحق فيها خسائر فادحة بينهم علي الرفاعي، حافظ حمدان، والمدعو حسين الملقب بنيشان 

مراسل الإخبارية في حمص : الجهات المختصة تلاحق مجموعة مسلحة في منطقة غرب العاصي وتلحق خسائر في صفوفها بينهم قائد المجموعة خالد زغيب ، ومحمد أمين غنوم ، ومحمد ياسر غنوم، رضوان الراعي.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

*هام | مدينة ادلب : اليوم أيضا أبطال الجيش العربي السوري و اللجان الشعبية يجوبون مدينة ادلب و يهتفون للوطن وقائد الوطن بمناسبة تطهير بلدة المسطومة خلال ساعتين بدون وقوع اي جريح و اعتقال قرابة 100 مطلوب و مقتل مسلح و مصادرات كثيرة من اسلحة وذخائر .
*

*تم قتل هذا الرجل الرائع ، وهو طيار مدني فقط لأن والده ضابط ، إنسان طيب ، وواحد من 3 فقط في سوريا لديهم القدرة على قيادة طائرة بوينغ :*




*هذا إرهابي تم قتله اليوم :*


----------



## استفانوس (30 يوليو 2012)

*مصدر عسكري من حلب:
 نحن نقاتل العالم كله في صلاح الدين .حتى الان جثث المقاتلين من اليمن ومن مصر ليبيا تونس العراق الاردن فلسطين .
 لكننا نتقدم بخطوات ثابتة ونعد شعبنا بالنصر الحاسم*


----------



## استفانوس (30 يوليو 2012)

*اصابة الإرهابي مراسل قناة الجزيرة "عمر خشرم" بعد تسلله لمدينة حلب وقد اصيب بمنطقة صلاح الدين*



​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> *مصدر عسكري من حلب:
> نحن نقاتل العالم كله في صلاح الدين .حتى الان جثث المقاتلين من اليمن ومن مصر ليبيا تونس العراق الاردن فلسطين .
> لكننا نتقدم بخطوات ثابتة ونعد شعبنا بالنصر الحاسم*



*أنيش النقاش على ال NBN: قال لي أحد المسؤولين على الأرض في حلب أنه لدينا مشكلة بتأمين الشاحنات التي تقل السلاح المتروك من العصابات المسلحة..
*


----------



## استفانوس (30 يوليو 2012)

*عــــــــــــــــــــــاجـــــــــــــــــــــــــل: قطنا |مساكن الضباط

 تعرضت مساكن الضباط وحواجز الجيش العربي السوري لهجوم مسلح من قناصين  ومسلحين متمركزين في منطقة المعرة مما استدعى قوى الجيش العربي السوري للرد  وبقوة على مصادر النيران ولا يزال الضرب قائما حتى الآن بشكل متقطع من  مختلف انواع الأسلحة .
 جنودنا البواسل يطلقون نيرانهم لا يرحمون .*


----------



## استفانوس (30 يوليو 2012)

*


*

*مقتل  الارهابي عمار ابا زيد والذي يعمل مراسل لـ قناة العربية في محافظة درعا  عمار أبازيد والذي قتل خلال اشتباكات بين وحدات الجيش العربي السوري و  مسلحين 30-7-2012*


----------



## استفانوس (30 يوليو 2012)

*حلــب _ الحمدانية  _ جامع الكاساني

 تم العثور على نفق يمتد من جامع الكيساني في الحي الرابع حتى صالات  الأفراح في صلاح الدين كان يختبئ فيه الجيش الكر عند إقتحام الجيش السوري  للمنطقه وتم قتل حوالي 400 مسلح واعتقال اكثر من 150 مسلح

 الله محي الجيش العربي السوري

 صوت الشعب من حلب*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (30 يوليو 2012)

ربنا ينصركم علي الارهاب 
احلي تحيه من شاب مصري الي ابطال سوريا


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*Bashar Al-Asad
لاعب سلة .. طيار مدني ..طفل يهتف .. بياع خضرة وأطفاله .. موظف بشركة .. حارس مبنى .. شاب عاجز .. معلمة ثانوية.. ممرضة .. مضيفة .. عالم فيزياء .. مهندس بعلم الطيران .. طلاب في الجامعة ..أطباء مدنيين وعسكريين .. علماء دين .. وزير دفاع .. عماد بطل من حرب تشرين .. وعساكر وضباط من كل الرتب والقائمة تطول وتطول من إغتيالات لمدنيين وعسكريين !!!! أليسو من الشعب؟؟ نفس الشعب اللذي تنادون بإسمه؟؟ أليسو بشر يا دعاة الإنسانية؟؟ أما آن لكم أن تستنكروا على الأقل؟؟ أما آن الأوان أن تفهموا أن هذا إسقاط للشعب والوطن؟؟ هل الشجاعة فقط بالكلام .. و الغدر والجبن بالساحات!! ثقافتكم ومعارضتم وإنسانيتكم وشعاراتكم ساقطة ومرتزقكم غدارة جبانة .. أما أنتم سيلعنكم التاريخ لخيانتكم حتى يوم القيامة.
الرحمة للشهداء الأبطال فراس والصبر لنا ولأهلهم
*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*عرين سورية
ارتفعت حصيلة تفجير مصنع للعبوات الناسفة في قرية السعدة الشرقية جنوب الحسكة إلى 10 قتلى من المسلحين و انهيار مبنى مكون من غرفتين و إحداث حفرة بعمق 5 أمتار .. و الجهات المختصة تداهم اوكار ارهابيين و تصادر اسلحتهم بعد ايقاعهم بين قيل و جريح و تستعيد مسروقات اخذوها من معابر حدودية ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*تقرير ميداني من داخل حي القرابيص المحرر مؤخراً في حمص ، وتصوير من داخل الأنفاق التي حفرها الإرهابيون والحديث عن تدميرها من قبل الجيش :*

[YOUTUBE]Cd8kZ4tL794[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*ماذا قال نتنياهو لبوتين ، وسيطرة إسرائيل على المسلحين في سوريا :
http://arabic.rt.com/news_all_news/analytics/68998/
*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب A.N.N

قواتنا الباسلة تدخل منطقة باب النيرب بحلب إذعاناً للبدء بعملية نوعية لتطهير و تمشيط المنطقة بالكامل و قد ارسلت رسائل عبر مكبرات الصوت بالنداء على المسلحين لتسليم أنفسهم و أسلحتهم ... الدعاء بالنصر لجيشنا الباسل


شبكة أخبار حلب A.N.N

ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺑﺚ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺣﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺎﻋﻲ ﻧﺎﻳﻠﺴﺎﺕ.
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻋﺲ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻮﻁ
ﺍﻟﻌﺴﻜﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻲ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺑﺤﻠﺐ
*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*تقرير حسين مرتضى عن آخر التطورات الميدانية في حلب :
*
[YOUTUBE]RuuzM36j70o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*مراسل شام إف إم بحلب : قوات الجيش العربي السوري تلاحق مجموعات إرهابية في منطقة أرض الصباغ في حلب وتقتل العشرات من الإرهابيين بينهم أفارقة وأفغان وعرب .*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*فيديو عن عملية دوار باب الحديد في حلب أثناء ذهاب الجنود وثم بعد انتهاء العملية وصور للمعتقلين :*
[YOUTUBE]_-Osfk54aCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*مصير الليبيين في سوريا ، شوفوا ابتسامة ملاقاة الحوريات ، سبحان الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم :
*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*بكاء وعويل الجيش الكر وجثثهم الكثيرة بعد اشتباك بينهم وبين آل بري المؤيدين في باب النيرب في حلب بمشاركة مروحيات الجيش الذي بدأ عملية في تلك المنطقة:*

[YOUTUBE]Sv7xzZnQsDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2012)

*مقتل واصابة عشرات الارهابيين بانفجار عبوات ناسفة خلال تفخيخهم بمستودع قرب دوار الجزماتي بحلب . 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*بعد اشتباك آل بري المؤيدين مع الإرهابيين :
العشائر في حلب تعلن النفير العام بحلب وتضع إمكانياتها تحت تصرف الجيش العربي السوري.

العشائر الشريفة تبسط سيطرتها مع الجيش وتدعس فلول الإرهاب

كل التحية والوفاء للعشائر التي رفضت خيانة عبق الوطن الغالي..

*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلتنا :حلب. مقتل وإصابة عشرات المسلحين بانفجار عبوات ناسفة خلال تفخيخهم مستودع
*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلتنا :حلب. مقتل وإصابة عشرات المسلحين بانفجار عبوات ناسفة خلال تفخيخهم مستودع
*


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2012)

*قدمت  مجموعة مسلحة -منذ قليل- على اختطاف الشيخ محمود حسون من جامع أسامة بن  زيد الواقع في منطقة أغيور بحلب و المعروف باسم ( جامع أغيور).

 و  أضاف مصدر مقرب من العائلة لموقع سوريا بلدي بأن مجموعة مؤلفة من عشرة  مسلحين أقدمت على اختطافه مساء اليوم الثلاثاء أثناء صلاة التراويح و الشيخ  محمود حسون هو شقيق سماحة الشيخ الدكتور أحمد بدر الدين حسون المفتي العام  للجمهورية العربية السورية*


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2012)

*عاجل وهام وضروري ....

 دقوا مسامير نعشهم بأيديهم هؤلاء الأغبياء .

 توصل آل بري وعشاير البكارة والسخانة والعساسنة والبطوش في حلب للاتفاق  على تشكيل فرقة مقاتلة من الوجهاء والعشاير يقدر عددهم بأكثر من 40 ألف  متطوع , وهناك أنباء عن إلتحاق العشايرالأخرى من الرقة والحسكة ودير الزور  في وجه هؤلاء .

 اليوم يومكم يا عشاير آل بري والبكارة والسخانة والعساسنة والبطوش .*


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2012)

*اليوم  وقبل الإفطار بدقائق النسر السوري زين سماء حلب الشهباء بعرض استعراضي  رائع شاهده الكثير بالقرب من صلاح الدين إنها طائرة الميغ قامت بحركات  استعراضية وهبطت لمسافة قريبة جداً من المنطقة المذكورة و أفرغت حوالي ال7  هدايا لكلاب الناتو 

 إنها حلب الشهباء أيها المجرمون 
 مقبرة الغزاة*


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2012)

*الشهيد حنا السمارة*
الرحمة للشهداء.... الرحمة للشهداء , ولأهلهم الصبر والسلوان







 أمّي ..... كفنيني بطرف ثوبك .... دون أن تنحني .... أخاف أن تغسل دموعك دمي ...ابقي يا سوريا شامخة
 ​


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2012)

*مقطع مؤثر جداً و مؤذي للقلوب الضعيفة عن مجزرة قام بها ما يسمى  الجيش الكر بحق 3 أشخاص من عشيرة بري*

*عمليات اعدام ميدانية وتعذيب وتمثيل بالجثث حلب 31-7-2012* 
www.youtube.com


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2012)

*الجهات  المختصه تلقي القبض على مراسل تلفزيون الأورينت في السلميه المدعو حسن  صلاح الأمين ومصور القناة علي طارق الشيخ خضر حين تمكن شريكهم الثالث من  الفرار المدعو أيمن ورده قبل القاء القبض عليه.*


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2012)

*بيان لحزب التوحيد العربي - مكتب سوريا :

 عناصر الجيش الحر وقيادته السياسية والعسكرية وكل من يقاتل معه أو يزوده بمعلومات أو يروج له بالسويداء أو خارجها أصبح هدفا مباشرا

 صدر عن مكتب حزب التوحيد العربي في سوريا البيان التالي:

 تبنى ما يسمى "الجيش الحر" عملية السطو المسلح التي تناولت مفوض عام  المنطقة الجنوبية الرفيق تيسير حاطوم بتاريخ 28/7/2012 لذلك يهم مكتب  الوزير وئام وهاب في سوريا التأكيد على ما يلي :

 أولا : لا يوجد  في السويداء "مجلس عسكري" لان المحافظة لا تؤوي بؤر للنفايات وليس لهذه  العصابات التي تطلق على نفسها "الجيش الحر" أي وجود؛ بدليل أن عملية السطو  تمت خارج محافظة السويداء.

 ثانيا : هؤلاء المرتزقة الجبناء قاموا  بسرقة سيارة وهاتف رجلا يبلغ من العمر 62 عام كان عائدا من مطار دمشق  الدولي بعد أن قام بإيصال ولده وأحفاده إليه. فتعرض لحاجز طيار وكمين مسلح  وهنا نسأل أين الرجولة في استهداف رجل تجاوز الستين عاما ؟ وأين الكرامة  والعزة والشرف في سرقة سيارته وهاتفه؟؟؟!

 ولماذا لم يواجهونا في السويداء ونحن موجودون في كل زمان ومكان ؟

 ثالثا: يؤكد حزب التوحيد العربي أن عناصر الجيش الحر وقيادته السياسية  والعسكرية وكل من يقاتل معه أو يزوده بمعلومات أو يروج له بالسويداء أو  خارجها أصبح هدفا مباشرا لنا سنتعامل معه على انه إرهابي وصهيوني قاتل  وسيرى هؤلاء كيف يستخدم الرجال السلاح وكيف تكون المروءة وما معنى توجيه  الرسائل والعين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادي اظلم ...

 رابعا: لن  يتخلى حزب التوحيد العربي عن مواقفه القومية الثابتة وانحيازه المطلق لخيار  الشعب العربي السوري وقيادته في نهج المقاومة والممانعة ومعركة استعادة  الكرامة العربية.*


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2012)

*يعني حزب التوحيد العربي في السويداء وما حدث للدروز والمسيحيين في جرمانا اليوم في دمشق والغضب العارم الذي اجتاح الدروز وأيضاً العشائر السنية في حلب معقل التأييد والمعقل السني للنظام والجميع متحفز لحمل السلاح ، هل يدرك كلاب الناتو معنى أن يتم تشكيل جيشاً حراً حقيقياً يكون سنداً للجيش السوري ضد كلاب الناتو ؟؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*تقرير ميداني لقناة الميدين من داخل الأجزاء المحررة حي الخالدية المعقل الرمزي للمسلحين ومن أواخر المناطق التي بقيت لهم حيث أن الحصار يضيق عليهم يوماً بعد يوم ويخسرون أبنية جديدة :*

[YOUTUBE]ls3uW-V1u5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*تقرير ميداني لقناة العالم من حلب :
*
[YOUTUBE]xEdHDT47pz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*اختطاف شيخ وإمام جامع في حلب وهو شقيق مفتي الجمهورية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*عشيرة آل بري : لن نترك الصباح يطلع على عناصر ميليشيا «الحر» وسندع الكلاب تنهش اجسادهم
++++++++++++++++
أكد مصدر من آل بري لموقع الحدث نيوز الإلكتروني ان تمادي ميليشيا الحر في حلب وصل لحد لا يطاق خصوصا بعد تجرأهم على المقامات الدينية وارتكابهم اعمال القتل والارهاب بحق العشائر العربية.

المصدر اكد باتصال اجراه معه مراسل الموقع المذكور في حلب أضاف ان “العشائر اتخذت قرارها ولن تترك هذه الليلة تمر بسلام على الارهابيين حيث سيكونون في الصباح قتلى تنهشهم الكلاب”. بحسب تعبيره
المصدر اكد ان العشائر حشدت المقاتلين بعد ان وصل تطاول ميليشيا الحر على العشائر بحد ذاتها وهذا ما لا نسمح به مضيفا ان المقاتلين الآن منتشرين بانحاء حلب، وان غدا لناظره قريب.
... الخبر برس
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*الأسد : الجيش أظهر عزيمته في مواجهة "العصابات الإرهابية الإجرامية" وأظهر أنه يحمي القيم السورية*

*الاسد : الجيش يخوض معركة يتوقف عليها مصير سوريا*



*الاسد : العدو يتخذ من عملاء الداخل جسر عبور لضرب استقرار الوطن*


*الأسد : شعبنا أثبت أنه عصي على الترويض وأحبط المخططات*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*صحيفة الوطن السورية : الجيش يضيق الخناق على إرهابيي حلب ،، والمعركة قد تستمر أسابيع .

دمشق هادئة وتواصل ملاحقة فلول المسلحين في ريفها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*مصادر الدنيا : الجهات المختصة في ريف حمص تقضي على مجموعة إرهابية بكامل أفرادها في بلدة النزارية قرب القصير 
مصادر الدنيا : الجهات المختصة في ريف حمص تداهم وكرا لمجموعة إرهابية في بلدة الموج وتلحق بصفوفها خسائر كبيرة
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*حلب : ما أوردته القنوات المغرضة عن مهاجمة الإرهابيين لقيادة الشرطة عار عن الصحة جملة وتفصيلا 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*الخبر برس : قامت مجموعة من آل بري بالهجوم على حي الشعار وكرم الميسر والجزماتي واطلاق قذائف صاروخية باتجاه تجمعات العصابات الوهابية المسلحة، وتمكنت من تدمير المدرسة التي أعدم فيها زينو بري على يد عصابات الجيش الحر.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5JnCSsUKj3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أغسطس 2012)

*معنويات الإرهابيين ومصيرهم على صفحاتهم بعد تدمير أهم نفق في حمص :*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أغسطس 2012)

*نقلا عن تجمع آل بري في حلب 

نحنا الجيسات عم نحرق الاخضر واليابس وبكفي كلاب بيت نعامه والمرتزقه يللي قبرناهن بالمدرسه وهلئ الفطايس ما بتنعد والشبكات يللي همها الشهره بحب قلن عقلكن محدود تفكيرو وعيب عليكن بتألفو من عندكن او مصادركن التلفزيون نحنا عم نحكي من حلب
الأسد يسير والكلاب تنبح

يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم 
كلاب طريق الباب وبيت نعامه مشطحين عند مقبرة الصاخور والدوار مبعجين وماعم يعرفو رفقاتن الكليب يللي فطسو 
حيو الجيش والشباب الطيبه شطحو شي 100 واحد والموتورات يللي عمالين بفحطو فيها صارت حديد مشحر.

وأضيف للخبر الفيديو التالي بلسان شاهد عيان (يبدو معارضاً) يتحدث عن سحق آل بري لسيارتين للمسلحين بمن فيهم:
*

[YOUTUBE]6xNeZCttufk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أغسطس 2012)

*عن شبكة أخبار حمص بخصوص حلب :
بخصوص حلب و بعيدا عن غوغاء الإعلام:

كما نقلنا لكم قبل يومين , العملية العسكرية الأساسية لم تبدأ في حلب بعد . 

ما حصل في الأيام الماضية كان تمشيط لبعض مناطق صلاح الدين من قبل القوات الخاصه الموجوده أصلا في حلب. 

تستمر وصول القوات التي ستقوم بالعملية العسكرية في حلب و هي الأكثر خبرة في العالم في حرب الشوارع وقد أثبتت كفاءه مذهله في دوما حيث قامت بتصفية ألاف المسلحين في دوما بخسائر محدوده جدا مع العلم أن معركة دوما كانت أكبر معركه في الأزمة السورية وخسر حمير الناتو فيها حوالي 10.000 مابين قتيل و أسير و جريح .

تأخر العملية العسكرية في حلب كان ضمن خطه عسكرية بغايه الإيحاء لإخوان المسلمين أنه بإمكانهم السيطرة على حلب فقام الحمير بتجميع كل قوتهم في حلب و هي خطوه ستوفر على الجيش عمل أشهر من ملاحقتهم في الريف الشاسع .

نتيجة المعركه محسومة منذ الان . الذي لا نعرفه ما سيكون عدد الاسرى و القتلى. هل سيكون القتلى شقف أو كباب؟ 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أغسطس 2012)

*موفدة الميادين في حلب : التعزيزات العسكرية للجيش السوري وصلت الى مدينة حلب والاجواء تشير الى معركة مختلفة عن ما شهدته بالايام السابقة .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الميادين :
مراسلنا :سوريا .مقتل 10 مسلحين في اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري في بلدة الاتارب بريف حلب .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أغسطس 2012)

* قناة الميادين : ذخيرة "الجيش الحر" بدأت تنفد
أطلق قيادي في كتيبة "التوحيد" التابعة لـ"الجيش الحر" التي تقود الإشتباكات ضد الجيش السوري في حلب، نداء للحصول على ذخائر مشيراً إلى "أنها بدأت تنفذ".
وقال أحمد الخطيب القيادي لوكالة أنباء "الأناضول" التركية من داخل الكتيبة التي تضم 5000 مقاتل يحاربون في حلب "ليس لدينا ذخيرة للأسلحة المضادة للطائرات ولا لقاذفات الصواريخ ونحتاج إلى رصاص لبندقياتنا أيضاً". 
وأضاف "أعتقد أنه بإمكاننا أن نسيطر على المدينة خلال أيام إذا تلقينا ذخيرة".
*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
الخارجية السورية : السعودية وقطر تمولان الإرهابيين وتنفذان مخططات الغرب ضد سورية

الخارجية السورية : تركيا أنشأت مكاتب عمليات تديرها أجهزة مخابرات لتوجيه الإرهابيين

الخارجية السورية : الحكومة التركية تلعب "دورا رئيسيا" في تأييد الارهاب بفتح مطار والحدود للقاعدة وجهاديين آخرين .

المركز السوري للتوثيق : مقتل عدد من المسلحين المتمردين جراء انفجار عبوة ناسفة كانوا يعدونها في مدرسة مغيرات الشبل التابعة لبلدة السفيرة في أطراف حلب .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أغسطس 2012)

*كلب نافق للجيش الكر في حي التضامن الوحيد الباقي للمسلحين في دمشق تقريباً ، صورته وكونه إرهابي نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :
*


----------



## antonius (2 أغسطس 2012)

قرات ان القتال وصل لباب توما ....صحيح الكلام هذا؟


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أغسطس 2012)

> قرات ان القتال وصل لباب توما ....صحيح الكلام هذا؟


*أخي الحبيب معنى وصول القتال بالحقيقة أن هناك مجموعة تتسلل بسيارة على أنها مدنية ، تكون الأسلحة تحت المقاعد ، يصلون لمنطقة ويخرجون الأسلحة ، تم التعامل معهم خلال زمن قصير حيث حدث ذلك بعد منتصف الليل وانتهت المشكلة ففي الصباح التالي كانت المنطقة مزدحمة مجدداً .

عدلت المشاركة لأضيف أنهم فطسوا على الأقل على الأقل 15 كلب ، وتم لم الجثث بسيارة القمامة .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلتنا :سوريا حلب .الجيش السوري يقصف مراكز المعارضة المسلحة في حي صلاح الدين ومصادر المعارضة تتحدث عن مقتل 15 مسلح .
*


----------



## grges monir (2 أغسطس 2012)

مش شايف  بوادر لانهاء هذةالازمة قريبا انطاكى
قول عليا متشائم  اللىيعجبك
بس كلما طالت المدة كانت ضد  الرئيس بشار الاسد ونظامة


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> مش شايف  بوادر لانهاء هذةالازمة قريبا انطاكى
> قول عليا متشائم  اللىيعجبك
> بس كلما طالت المدة كانت ضد  الرئيس بشار الاسد ونظامة



*فعلاً هي المعركة طويلة ، وكل الدول ترسل زبالاتها الجهادية إلى سوريا لتتخلص منهم ومن النظام المقاوم .

وتركيا تخصص مطاراً ومعسكرات للإرهابيين .

لكن ربما الوقت هو العالم الوحيد الذي معنا .
قطر صرفت مليارين دولار على الفورة الليبية كما قال عبد الجليل ، ويقدر أنها رصدت 100 مليار دولار لإسقاط النظام السوري .
بالمحصلة كل يوم لديهم مصاريف على السلاح والجهاديين ومعسكراتهم وعلى مخيمات النازحين وعلى الوسائل الإعلامية ، وهذا المبلغ سينتهي في النهاية .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*حمص :تقرير الساعة 

تشهد مدينة حمص إشتباكات في حيي القصور وأطراف حي الخالدية كما تسمع أصوات انفجارات في أحياء حمص القديمة ناتجة عن تدمير عدد من أوكار المسلحين .
وصول اليوم عدد من الإصابات إلى بعض المشافي في المدينة .
وفي الريف الجهات المختصة تحبط محاولة تسلل في منطقة تلبيسة وعلى ريف تلكلخ قوات حرس الحدود تتصدى لعملية تسلل قادمة من لبنان .
بعض أحياء المدينة تشهد هدوء وحياة طبيعية جدا .(الحمراء-الوعر-الانشاءات-الميدان-الغوطة-عكرمة -الزهراء-النزهة)
كما أن اليوم خرجت مسيرات مؤيدة في حي وادي الذهب ويحتفلون ب نصبا تذكاريا بمناسبة عيد الجيش العربي السوري .
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (3 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *فعلاً هي المعركة طويلة ، وكل الدول ترسل زبالاتها الجهادية إلى سوريا لتتخلص منهم ومن النظام المقاوم .
> 
> وتركيا تخصص مطاراً ومعسكرات للإرهابيين .
> 
> ...




انتا مش شايف يا اخ انطاكي ان استمرار الحرب ضد موارد سوريا


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

> انتا مش شايف يا اخ انطاكي ان استمرار الحرب ضد موارد سوريا


*فعلاً أخي الاقتصاد الآن قائم على الاكتفاء من المحاصيل الزراعية وعلى مساعدات فنزويلا النفطية وعلى الدعم من قبل رجال الأعمال الذين استمر عملهم ومصانعهم .
أما السياحة والتصدير والاستيراد متوقفة بحكم العقوبات .*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv

أ ف ب :مقتل 16 عنصرا من المعارضة السورية في قصف للجيش السوري على سهل حوران

سانا : احباط محاولة تسلل مجموعات ارهابية من لبنان الى سوريا في ريف تلكلخ

الاركان العامة الروسية: سفن انزال روسية وعلى متنها مشاة من البحرية بصدد دخول ميناء طرطوس السوري في غضون الايام القليلة القادمة.

الخارجية الروسية: استقالة عنان تطلق يد مؤيدي العمل العسكري في سوريا

بريطانيا تتعهد بزيادة دعمها بالمعدات "غير المميتة" للمعارضة 

موسكو تدعو لتعيين بديل عن الموفد الدولي الى سوريا كوفي انان بشكل فوري .

المركز السوري للتوثيق :اشتباكات مسلحة في حي الأربعين بمدينة حماه أثناء مداهمة مقر لمتمردين

موفدة الميادين الى حلب :اشتباكات عنيفة في حي صلاح الدين .

موفدة الميادين الى حلب :الجيش الحر يهاجم مخفر في سيف الدولة .

موفدة الميادين الى حلب :لا صحة للمعلومات التي تحدثت عن استهداف قلعة حلب والقلعة بيد الجيش السوري .

موفدة الميادين في حلب :انفجارات ضخمة تهز حي السكري في حلب

مراسلنا موسكو : وصول نائب وزير الخارجية الايراني الى موسكو ويقول ان موقف روسيا وايران من الازمة السورية متطابق .

نائب وزير الخارجية الايراني من موسكو :سوريا قادرة على الدفاع عن نفسها في حال اي عدوان خارجي .

مراسلنا في حمص :عملية للجيش السوري في حي الحميدية ومصادر المعارضة تتحدث عن مقتل عشرات المسلحين .
(الأمور في حمص المدينة وليس الريف شبه حسمت بالكامل لمصلحة الجيش السوري بعد عملية مستمرة منذ شهرين وحصار خانق وقتل مئات الآرهابيين .
فيما تشهد الأحياء الأخرى التي لا يسيطر عليها الإرهابيون على اختلاف طوائفها حياة طبيعية ، والتي شهدت معارك وتم الحسم فيها وعاد اهلها أعيد بناؤها تقريباً) .

مراسلنا دمشق :الانفجارت في منطقة ركن الدين ناتجه عن قنابل صوتية .

موفد الميادين في دمشق : الجيش السوري يدخل بعض شوارع حي التضامن .
(الحي الوحيد الذي كان قد بقي للإرهابيين في دمشق)

مراسلتنا :اشتباكات عنيفة على مدخل حي صلاح الدين .
(في حلب) .

صحيفة لوكانار انشينيه الفرنسية : " الاف الجهاديين يقاتلون في سورية والاستخبارات الغربية تراقب التمويل القطري والسعودي " .

فيديو يظهر قتلى من مسلحي المعارضة في سوريا بعد قصف للجيش السوري على منطقة بصرى :

[YOUTUBE]uD60xKNjHR0[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*مراسل شبكة منقول الإخبارية في #حلب : اشتباكات تجري الان في حي سيف الدولة بحلب بين عناصر الجيش العربي السوري وبين مرتزقة الجيش الحر , كما جرت إشتباكات منذ قليل في منطقة الفرقان بحلب ولا معلومات حتى الأن , في حين سمع أصوات إطلاق نار في حي الميرديان وعلى الأرجح بأنه قادم من جهة مبنى قيادة شرطة حلب .

قوات الجيش العربي السوري تدخل حي صلاح الدين من محوري " الحمدانية و صلاح الدين " وإشتباكات عنيفة تجري منذ الساعتين حتى الأن مع مشاركة لطيارات الهولكوبتـر

مراسل شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء ينفي وجود لكلاب الناتو في ساحة سعد الله الجابري بحلب و يؤكد أن الحركة طبيعية

مراسل شبكة منقول الإخبارية في #حلب : قامت مرتزقة الجيش الحر صباح اليوم بالإستيلاء على مخفر " الأنصاري " الكائن في حي الزبدية , بعد إشتباكات عنيفة دامت لساعات .

هذا وقامت مرتزقة الجيش الحر بالدخول إلى منازل حي الزبدية وأجبار الأهالي على الخروج منها بحجة بأن " النظام " سوف يقوم بقصف المنطقة .

حيث ذكر شاهد عيان لمراسلنا في حلب بأن مسلحين ذو لحية طويلة قامو بدخول المنزل وإجباري انا وابنائي وزوجتي بالخروج من المنزل .

في حين قام احد المسلحين اليوم بالقيام " بخطبة " في جامع آمنة في حي سيف الدولة , وسط إنتشار لمسلحين في الحي المذكور .

هذا وتجري منذ قليل حتى الأن إشتباكات بالحي ولا معلومات جديدة حتى الأن

*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*الحسم الاقتصادي :

موسكو ودمشق تتوصلان الى آلية لتصدير النفط الروسي الى سورية
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*موفد الميادين في دمشق : الجيش السوري يدخل معظم ازقة حي التضامن .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*رويترز طرحت هذا الخبر ثم حذفته :
الأسعد: الجيش الحر سينسحب من كافة المدن السورية لحجم الخسائر الفادحة في جنوده وبسبب الخيانات والإقتتال من أجل المال والمناصب
الجمعة 03 آب 2012،

أوضح قائد الجيش السوري الحر رياض الأسعد في حديث الى وكالة "رويترز" للأنباء أن الجيش السوري الحر إنسحب تكتيكيا من محافظة حلب بعد الإشتباكات التي وقعت البارحة بينه وبين الجيش النظامي.
وأكد الأسعد أن الجيش النظامي السوري قتل 1000 جندي من الجيش السوري الحر وأوقف حوالى 1500 جندي، لافتا الى أن الجيش السوري قام بعدة غارات جوية صباح اليوم.
وكشف الأسعد أن الجيش السوري الحر سينسحب من جميع المدن السورية بسبب الخسائر الفادحة التي تكبدها الجنود وبسبب الخيانات التي قام بها المتمردون والإقتتال فيما بينهم من أجل المال والمناصب.
وإتهم الأسعد قطر والسعودية بخيانة الجيش السوري الحر والتعاطي سرا مع النظام السوري.
كما إتهم الاسعد الرياض والدوحة بالقيام بصفقة سرية مع دمشق من اجل ابادة الجيش السوري الحر مقابل استثمارات وامتيازات في سوريا في الفترة ما بعد النزاع.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*مراسل تلفزيون الخبر في حلب: 
أهالي حي القاطرجي في شرق المدينة يجبرون مسلحي "الجيش الحر" على الانسحاب من مقر قيادتهم في مدرسة " الجهاد " ، التي استولوا عليها ليل الخميس ، والخروج من الحي .

المراسل : الأهالي اشتبكوا مع مسلحي " الجيش الحر " بالحجارة والعصي وبعض الاسلحة الفردية .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *رويترز طرحت هذا الخبر ثم حذفته :
> الأسعد: الجيش الحر سينسحب من كافة المدن السورية لحجم الخسائر الفادحة في جنوده وبسبب الخيانات والإقتتال من أجل المال والمناصب
> الجمعة 03 آب 2012،
> 
> ...



*تأكيداً لكلامي :
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلتنا : اشتباكات عنيفة تجري الان في منطقة الحمدانية بحلب
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*Bashar Al-Asad
حـــــــــــــلب :

الجيش العربي السوري يطوق حي صلاح الدين في حلب بالكامل ، ويحاول الدخول اليه من جهة الراموسة والحمدانية 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*
الحسم الاقتصادي :
سوريا وروسيا توقعان اتفاقا لإقامة مركز للتعاون الجيوسياسي والعلمي والتجاري والفني
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*
Bashar Al-Asad
حـــــــــــلب

نعيش الان ... الساعات الاخيرة .. قبل بدء تطهير حلب بشكل كامل من العصابات الارهابية .. ومن معركة حلب الفاصلة .. التي سننتقل بعدها .. إلى كل منابع الارهاب اينما وجدت .. ونرد الصاع صاعين ..
حلب الاسد .. حلب الشهباء .. سننتصر
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*بعد اقرار الأمم المتحدة المشروع القرار السعودي القطري بغالبية 133 صوت و معارضة 12 و إمتناع 33 عن التصويت .

لبنان و الجزائر امتنعتا عن التصويت في هذا القرار ضد سوريا

القرار لا صفة إلزامية له و يندرج تحت الضغوط السياسية الدولية على سوريا .. قراراتهم هراء و لا تساوي الحبر الذي كتبت به ..

القيمة الحقيقية و الوحيدة هي لإنجازات الجيش العربي السوري البطل .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*المحلل د.سليم حربا على تلفزيون الدنيا :
مخطئ من يظن أن عملية الحسم العسكرية قد بدأت في حلب .*


----------



## besm alslib (3 أغسطس 2012)

*شبيبه ينفع توضحو فكرة المشروع السعودي القطري **وهل في منو خطورة حقيقيه على سوريا *
​


----------



## استفانوس (3 أغسطس 2012)

*عاجل*

* مصدر لشبكة منقول الاخبارية : 
*

*الجيش السوري يستمر في محاربة الارهاب ومقتل  اكثر من 200 ارهابي في مواجهات قرب الكرة الارضية في حلب امام الهجرة  والجوازات*


----------



## استفانوس (3 أغسطس 2012)

*الإذاعة : إشتباكات عنيفة حول مبنى اللإذاعة هي الأعنف منذ بداية الأحداث في حلب*


----------



## استفانوس (3 أغسطس 2012)

*دير الزور:*

*اشتباكات في منطقة مساكن الضباط تسفر عن استشهاد العسكري "أحمد العجين" ومقتل أكثر 15 مسلحاً ومصادرة أسلحتهم وذخيرتهم*


----------



## استفانوس (3 أغسطس 2012)

حلب
 اندلاع حريق كبير بين العامرية والسكري نتيجة الاشتباكات بين الجيش  العربي السوري والارهابيين وحسب ما اوردت شبكة اخبار صلاح الدين الصديقة  ان سبب الحريق هو انفجار خزان مازوت في احد المنازل


----------



## استفانوس (3 أغسطس 2012)

*معلومات عن استهداف مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون بحلب بعدة قذائف أر بي جي من قبل عصابات كلاب الناتو*


----------



## استفانوس (3 أغسطس 2012)

أخبار رائعة من حلب:

 - هجوم أبطال عشائر  حلب على أوكار المسلحين في حي باب النيرب...والقاء القبض على مصور لــ احد  القنوات يعتقد انه تابع لقناة الجزيره...
 - تصفية ٢٥٠ مسلح بمنطقة  الكرة الأرضية حاولوا الهجوم على قيادة الشرطة و فرع الهجرة والجوازات مع  هروب القليل وانسحاب بعضهم تكتيكيا".


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2012)

*أخي استيفانوس هل صحيح أن الحسم متأخر حتى الآن ؟؟ وهل صحيح أنهم سيطروا على أغلب الأحياء وضموا مناطق جديدة اليوم ؟؟
وهل العشائر تحقق انتصاراتها ؟؟
*


----------



## استفانوس (3 أغسطس 2012)

*اعلنت إحدى الصفحات التابعة لتنظيم القاعدة في سوريا " جبهة النّصرة " منذ قليل انهم قد قامو بقتل الإعلامي محمد السعيد*


----------



## استفانوس (3 أغسطس 2012)

نعم حبيبي ساعة الصفر لم تبدأ بعد ولكن الضربات قوية جدا
صوت المدفعيات لم تتوقف  حتى انها تهز اركان منزلي 
و اعتقد بعد ساعات سوف يبدأ الحسم 
محتاجين صلواتكم


----------



## استفانوس (3 أغسطس 2012)

*الآن النسر السوري يزين سماء حلب الشهباء ويدك الإرهابين بالهدايا القيمة*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*كل الأخبار عن الاستيلاء على مبنى التلفزيون في حلب عار عن الصحة*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*حلب - الحمدانية : 
*

*تمكنت الجهات المختصة من القاء القبض على مجموعة من ضباط الاستخبارات الاجانب *


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*لا صحة عن الأنباء التي وردت عبر قنوات العهر والقتل عن هجوم أو محاصرة فرع المخابرات الجوية بحلب *


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

وصول تعزيزات من قواتنا المسلحة ونسور الجيش العربي السوري لمساندة عناصر حماية مبنى الاذاعة والتلفزيون


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

مراسل تلفزيون الخبر في حلب: 
 حريق ضخم ناتج عن استهداف مسلحين لمحطة وقود تابعة لقيادة الشرطة في حي العامرية الواقع جنوب شرق مدينة حلب.


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

عزيزي النهيسي
سلام ونعمة
نحن في قلب المعركة
ان مايسمى الجيش الكر كاذب وهو وهابي ارهابي نحن نعيش الخطف والقتل والسرقة منهم
ارجو بمحبة المسيح ان لاتاتي باشياء غير واقيعة من اخبارهم 
لن اناقش بما شاركت به 
لاننا نتابع لحظة لحظة مايحدث في مدينتي حلب من اشتباكات عنيفة ودحر الجيش الكر وتصدير الوهابيين الى معلهم ابليس
نحن الان لانطلب منكم الا الصلاة من اجل سورية شعبا وقيادة 
لكي تعود سورية كما كانت وينتهي ارهاب منها


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*الجيش العربي السوري يقصف مخفر الزبدية الذي احتله الارهابيون و يكبدهم خسائر فادحة*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

حي الميسر : 
 60 قتيل من عصابات الحيش الكر منتشره بـ شوراع الميسر .. وإستسلام جميع من تبقى من هذه العصابات 
 وهذه اولى خطوة أقدمت عليها عشائر حلب بعد انتهاء المهلة لعصابات المسلحة.
 وحي الميسر الأن بقبضة الجيش العربي السوري ...
 وعشائر حلب تمهل عصابات الإرهابية المسلحة مهلة 4 ساعات لمغادرة أحياء قاضي عسكر وباب الحديد ..


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> ​



*يلعن ربن تحت صباطي إذا عندن رب*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب :

وصول تعزيزات من قواتنا المسلحة ونسور الجيش العربي السوري لمساندة عناصر حماية مبنى الاذاعة والتلفزيون 

معلومات عن اصابة مراسل قناة العربية بعد تسلله للاراضي السورية ودخوله إلى محافظة حلب

مراسل تلفزيون الخبر في حلب : استمرار الاشتباكات العنيفة حول مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون في حلب والهيئة توقف بث القناة الأرضية في حلب احترازياً*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

الحصيلة الأولية في سيف الدولة بحلب 180 فطيسة .. والدعس مازال مستمرا ...

 الجيش العربي السوري يقصف مخفر الزبدية الذي احتله الارهابيون و يكبدهم خسائر فادحة

 تم تأكيد خبر القبض على مصور وجاسوس لقناة الجزيرة في منطقة باب النيرب على ايدي بيت ديب

 مطلوب حاويات قمامة لحفظ الجثث ....

 والعملية لم تبدأ بعد

 سماء حلب تعزف ألحان بداية النصر


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

ما تبثه المحطات التكفيرية الوهابية عن حلب عار عن الصحة تماما و القوات  المسلحة الباسلة تلاحق الارهابيين المرتزقة من عرب و اجانب ب باس و عزيمة


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*اعود  واذكر لا صحة عن الأنباء الواردة عن سيطرة كلاب الناتو على فرع المخابرات  الجوية حماه الله ومبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون بحلب حفظه الله

 أبواب جهنم فتحت في حلب لكلاب الناتو
*


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> عزيزي النهيسي
> سلام ونعمة
> نحن في قلب المعركة
> ان مايسمى الجيش الكر كاذب وهو وهابي ارهابي نحن نعيش الخطف والقتل والسرقة منهم
> ...




بعتذر أخى الغالى
وبأمانه بصلى ليكم
ولمصر​


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*قواتنا الباسلة تسيطر على مكان الاشتباك بالقرب مبنى الاذاعة التلفزيون
 والاحداث جرت كالتالي 
 قامت مجموعة ارهابية منذ عصر اليوم باحتلال اسطحة المباني المجاورة لمبنى  الاذاعة والتلفزيون بحلب لتحضير هجوم على مبنى الاذاعة وفي ساعات منتصف  الليل قامت مجموعة ارهابية بشن هجوم مزدوج استهدف مبنى قيادة الشرطة بحلب  في منطقة المرديان والهجوم الثاني على مبنى الاذاعة من جهة حي الاذاعة  وقاموا بنشر ندائات لوحدة حماية مبنى الاذاعة لتسليم انفسهم ولكن خاب ظنهم  فقد جاءت التعزيزات الى مبنى الاذاعة ترافقها حوامات وتم القضاء على  الارهابيين و تنظيف المنطقة من الارهابيين وكل الاخبار التي تتحدث عن  احتلال مبنى الاذاعة عاري عن الصحة
 الله محي الجيش العربي السوي*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*
*بحياتي لم اوافق على مسألة القتل

ولكن

حين يقتل شخص العشرات من المدنيين ويعتبر انه يقدم خدمة لله
وانه سوف يذهب لمجاورة محمد
اقول للجيش العربي السوري*
اغضب اغضب اغضب
ساعات قليلة جدا تفصلنا عن بدأ الحسم

*​


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*دمشق  صوت الشعب من دمشق :*

* منذ قليل هجوم مسلح فاشل على مخفر اليرموك ورجال الحق يتصدون والآن هدوء كامل*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*تصدت  الجهات المختصة اليوم لمجموعة إرهابية مسلحة تستقل عددمن سيارات بيك آب  رباعية الدفع مجهزة برشاشات "بي كي سي" على طريق عام حلب الرقة قرب معمل  السكر وقتلت ما يقارب الـ17 إرهابي وجرحت عدداً كبيراً منهم وذكر مصدر رسمي  أن الجهات المختصة دمرت السيارات التي يستقلها الإرهابيون بما فيها....*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

جيشنا العربي السوري الباسل
 يبدأ منذ قليل حملته العسكرية الشاملة لتطهير حلب من إرهاب أتباع إبن وهاب


​


----------



## besm alslib (4 أغسطس 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> *
> *بحياتي لم اوافق على مسألة القتل
> 
> ولكن
> ...




*وانا كمان هيك

في البدايه كنت وبرغم حبي الشديد للنظام ابكي لما اشوف قتلى سواء بقى من المؤيدين او الفوار ما كانت تفرق 

لحد ما اجت حماتي وحكتلنا شو ساوو بالبلد وصار صعب كتير ان اتخيل سوريا بلد الحريه والمحبه والسلام والتعايش يصيرو يخافو يطلعو الناس من بيوتهم بسبب شوية ....... حاملين اسلحه 

فاذا كان موت شوية مرتزقه ارهابيين مجرمين هو الحل الوحيد ليحل السلام وترجع سوريا متل ما كانت 

فيا ريت ما يضل منهم ولا حدا بس تضل سوريا هي سوريا ونضل احنا شعبها اخوه بالوطن مش بالدين ولا بالطائفه

لان الخوف الكبير مش ان ابنية تتدمر فاي بناء ممكن يتعمر الاقتصاد ممكن يرجع احسن من الاول

لكن لو قدرو يزرعو الحقد على بعضنا وقدرو يزرعو العنصريه جوانا فمستحيل هالشي يتصلح 
*​


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

كل ما يصدر عن قنوات الفجور والكذب من بيانات وأقوال ماهي الا لرفع معنوياتهم المنهارة أصلا

نطمئنكم بأن حلب كانت وستبقى قلعة للصمود وجيشنا الباسل يسطر أروع البطولات والملاحم في حلب ويكبد الجيش الوهابي الكر خسائر فادحة
وأنباء عن مئات الجثث من الارهابيين في شوارع حلب وريفها


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*عاجــــل / العربية : عن مصادر بالجيش الحر :
 انـسـحـبـنــا تكـتـيـكـيـــاً مــــن مـبــــانــــــي الاذاعـــــة والتلـفــزيـــــــون ...*

هههههه


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

*أخواي استيفانوس وبسم الصليب أنا بعكسكما فطوال عمري أؤمن بأن الإعدام دواء نافع للإسلاميين وجرائمهم ، وطوال عمري أؤمن أن ما يصلح لهذه البلدان وقوتها واتزانها هي الديكتاتورية الصالحة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> *عاجــــل / العربية : عن مصادر بالجيش الحر :
> انـسـحـبـنــا تكـتـيـكـيـــاً مــــن مـبــــانــــــي الاذاعـــــة والتلـفــزيـــــــون ...*
> 
> هههههه



*ههههههههههههه بس شي تكتيك ناهي ،، عشرات الجثث هههههههههههههه*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*الجيش العربي السوري يقضي على العصابات الإرهابية في منطقة الاذاعة بحلب و اشلاء الارهابيين تملئ المنطقة*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

اخبار حلب هذه اللحظات :
 مقتل ......
 300 ارهابي عند دوار الكرة الارضية ..
 60 ارهابي بشوارع كرم ميسر ..
 400 ارهابي في صلاح الدين .. بينهم عدد كبير من القناصين ..
 180 ارهابي في سيف الدولة ..
 بعضهم ضباط استخبارات عالمية ..
 استهداف وكر في بستان الباشا .. تم قتل كل من فيه .


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

حسام أبو محمد: نعم نعم سيدتي
 المذيعة: دعنا نسمع أصوات القصف سيد حسام
 حسام أبو محمد: نعم نعم سيدتي
 المذيعة: يبدولي أن الجيش الهر كان مسيطراً على مبنى الإذاعة و التلفزيون قبل أن يتم القصف و يعلن الجيش الهر انسحاباً تكتيكياً
 حسام أبو محمد: نعم نعم سيدتي
 المذيعة: كان معنا حسام أبو محمد الناطق باسم من تبقى من المنسحبين تكتيكياً.



​


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*عاجل | مدينة حلب :

 مصدر عسكري من حي الاذاعة أن مصفحات الجيش لا تستطيع التحرك بحرية لكثرة  جثث و اشلاء قتلى مايسمى بالجحيش الكر حول منطقة الأذاعه و التلفزيون بحلب 

 الله محيي الجيش ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :

اشلاء قتلى مايسمى بالجيش الحر تملئ منطقة الأذاعه والتلفزيون بحلب

نداء إلى أبو مجحش (ابو متعب) خلي يجيب فرشخانة وسطل الوسخ يجي يلم الزبالة و الأشلاء والنجس يلي بعتهم ع مقبرة الغزاة بحلب الأسد
*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

دعوة للضحك


​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

*تعليقات شهود العيان على الفيس بوك من أهل حلب أهل السنة الشرفاء الموالون للنظام والوطن والقضية ، أهل الإسلام الحقيقي :

محمد مصطفى يا شباب ليلة تاريخية لو تشوفو المروحيات والطيران الحربي وهني عم يضربو الله محيي الجيش

Sher Ahmad الحكي غير الشوف اعداد هائلة وبكرا أكيد راح تنعرض عالدنيا وبتأكدو

Mery Omalsos احلى ميغ واحلى نسور بلادي وجثث الخنازير معبايه للمزابل فورررررررررا

Yazan Noor بحب ااكدلك انا بيتي عند الاذاعة فطايس الجيج الكر في الاراضي واذا بتحب تعا وشوف
*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*الأصوات المرعبة التي تسمع من الأحياء الموبوء بحلب هي أصوات صديقة ..

 و قواتنا المسلحة تحاصر الإرهابيين من جميع الجهات لمنعهم من تنفيذ انسحاب تكتيكي .. الآن إما الموت أو الموت بانتظار العراعير ..

 و الجيش التركي يراقب المعركة من الحدود و هو ينظر لعملائه و مرتزقته كيف  يتساقطون بالعشرات إذا لم نقل بالمئات تحت ضربات جيش الحق .*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*طائرة الميغ21 تدك معاقل للارهابين بشارع النيل بحلب*


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*طائرات الميغ 21 تطلق حتى الان أكتر من 18 صاروخ تدك بيهم معاقل الارهابين المتمركزين بشارع النيل بحلب*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الميادين :

قبل 5 ساعات :
سوريا :انباء عن فرار عدد من المخطوفين اللبنانيين 11 في سوريا .

قبل 4 ساعات :
موفدة الميادين : نحن الان في مبنى الاذاعة والجيش السوري يعزز تواجده في المنطقة والاشتباكات في مدينة حلب خفيفة صباح اليوم .

قبل 4 ساعات :
سوريا :اختطاف باص يقل حجاج ايرانيين على طريق المطار في دمشق .

قبل 3 ساعات :
موفد الميادين في دمشق : الجيش السوري يحكم السيطرة على حي التضامن في دمشق .
(والذي كان الحي الوحيد الذي كان تحت سيطرة المسلحين ، لكن اليوم هناك بعض الاشتباكات في دمشق ، لكن غير مقلقة ولا يوجد أي سيطرة للمسلحين إلا جزء صغير من الضواحي أو بعض المناطق الريفية التي يستكمل تطهيرها)

قبل 3 ساعات :
مصادر الميادين : اصابة خاطف اللبنانيين 11 في سوريا المدعو ابو ابراهيم .

قبل 3 ساعات :
"فورين بوليسي" ترصد "المعركة الإعلامية" بين السعودية وقطر وإيران وروسيا في تغطية الثورة السورية: كلهم يخفون الحقائق

قبل 3 ساعات :
سوريا حلب :الجيش الحر يعلن عن انسحاب تكتيكي من حي الاذاعة في حلب .

قبل 3 ساعات :
الاردن يؤكد رفضه للتدخل الخارجي في الازمة السورية

قبل 37 دقيقة :
ا ف ب :سوريا.مسؤول امني: معركة حلب لم تبدأ وما يجري ليس الا المقبلات
(ههههههههههههههههه الوجبات قادمة)

*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

*الاعلامي حسين مرتضى من حلب

خبر اسقاط الطائرة عار عن الصحة ولا يوجد هناك اي شيء من هذا القبيل 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

*شبكة أخبا حمص :*
*افادنا مراسلنا الحربي سام العلي من ارض المعركه في حي الخالديه منذ اكثر من ساعه خبر و لكن تريثنا حتى صدر نفس الخبر من مصادر رسميه .

سام العلي :
 مجموعات ارهابية في الخالدية بحمص قرب حديقة بيت العلو وبجانب جامع النور تصنع العبوات الناسفة والمتفجرة تخطئ في التوصيلات
 وتنفجر فيها ويصل عدد الفطايس الى اكثر من 100 فطيسة والحبل عل جرار

سانا عاجل منذ قليل :
 الجهات المختصة تشتبك مع ارهابيين كانوا فى مستودع للذخيرة
 فى حى الخالدية بحمص وانفجار المستودع يوقع بهم عددا كبيرا من
 القتلى والجرحى.
*
*مراسل الشام اف ام :

 سحق اكثر من 50 مسلح و اصابة اكثر من 70  في الرستن و تلبيسه (في ريف حمص) في ضربات مركزه و دقيقه لتجمعات و اوكار كلاب الناتو منذ قليل.

 سحق اكثر من 30 مسلح و اصابة اكثر من 50 في الاشتباكات التي جرت ضد محاولة كلاب الاخوان المجرمين التسلل مجددا الى حي القرابيص.*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلنا حمص :الجيش السوري يعثر على مستودع للعبوات الناسفة في حي القصور ويضبط داخله 16عبوة ناسفة بمختلف الاوزان و150 عبوة فردية، وعدد من العبوات التي تحوي مواد سامة، وأجهزة تفجير عن بعد ومواد اولية و10 اكياس سمادا مخصصة لتصنيع العبوات الناسفة وبكرة فتيل وخوذ عسكرية.

قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مراسلنا حمص :شهدت مدينة القصير فجر اليوم اشتباكات عنيفة بين مسلحي المعارضة والجيش السوري , وفي بلدة البرهانية الحدودية المحاذية للقصير

قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
المركز السوري للتوثيق
مقتل عشرات المسلحين وجرح عدد آخر جراء اشتباكات عنيفة بين قوات الجيش السوري ومسلحون في منطقة الرستن وبلدة تلبيسة بريف حمص

قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
سوريا :السلطات السورية تعلن عن اكتشاف مقبرة جماعية تحوي 20 جثة في منطقة يلدا التي كان يسيطر عليها مسلحوا المعارضة في وقت سابق .
(منطقة حررت في ريف دمشق الذي حررت أجزاء كبيرة منه لكن المنطق ما زال فيه كر وفر حيث الجيش يركز على مناطق أخرى) .

قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
شرق حلب | منطقة القاطرجي كرم ميسر :أهالي المنطقة يتظاهرون إحتجاجا على تواجد عناصر الجيش الحر المتمركز الآن أمام مدرسة الجهاد

قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
سوريا:الجيش السوري يعلن بسط سيطرته على كافة احياء مدينة دمشق .

قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
عاجل- تحرير الرهائن الإيرانيين في سوريا

(يضاف أن هناك أنباء عن كون نصف الرهائن اللبنانيين استطاعوا الفرار)*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

> *قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
> سوريا:الجيش السوري يعلن بسط سيطرته على كافة احياء مدينة دمشق .
> *



*لم يعد للمسلحين أي حي يسيطرون عليه في دمشق الآن لكن العملية الأمنية مستمرة لتمام التطهير ، نتوقع عودة المسلحين لبعض البقع والضواحي لكن بعد أيام وربما أكثر وسيتم سحقهم فلا تسامح بعد الاغتيال .*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

> *
> قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
> عاجل- تحرير الرهائن الإيرانيين في سوريا
> 
> ...



*الإعلامي حسين مرتضى ينفي*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

*اعتقال عشرات الإرهابيين في درعا من الجيش الكر بينهم يرتدون اللباس العسكري للجيش السوري*

[YOUTUBE]ZLnQ0PRU5a4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2012)

*تقرير ميداني لتلفزيون الدنيا يصور قيادة شرطة حلب الذي ادعى الإعلام التافه سيطرة الإرهابيين عليه ، ويلتقي العميد قائد شرطة حلب الذي ادعوا زوراً انشقاقه ، ويصور الكثير مما يكذبهم :*

[YOUTUBE]7JbVbLurZ2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## استفانوس (5 أغسطس 2012)

*صوت الشعب من حلب
 حلب // أخبار صلاح الدين وماحولها : سيف الدولة تحت نار حماة الديار وجاري  التطهير وتقدم حماة الديار إلى جهة المولات وقريباً إلى مفرق الدوحة

 ومحاولة تسلل يائسة من قبل كتيبة فدائيي الجحيش الر"الحموية " تعرض لكمين  من حماة الديار اثناء محاولته الدخول الى الحي واصيب قائد الكتيبة الملازم  اول الفار الخائن محمود حمادي وبعض العناصر *


----------



## Senamor (5 أغسطس 2012)

*خبر غريب شوي* 

*مقتل الفتاة التي "تهكمت" على الثورة وكتبت "ثورتكم مثل ..."*









*دمشق -السفير نيوز - خاص وحصري

علمت السفير نيوز انه تم العثور على جثة الفتاة التي استفزت الثوار وكتبت في بداية الثورة عبارات لا تليق على قميصها .

وكانت الفتاة اختفت عن الانظار لمدة سبعة اشهر قبل ان يتم العثور على جثتها في سوق تجاري مساء يوم امس الخميس في حلب 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *خبر غريب شوي*
> 
> *مقتل الفتاة التي "تهكمت" على الثورة وكتبت "ثورتكم مثل ..."*
> 
> ...


*الفتاة لا تعيش في سوريا*
*هذه الصورة من مسيرة ألمانيا ، وفي حال صحة الخبر هذا دليل على اعتداء السفلة الإرهابيين على المدنيين المخالفين بالرأي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

*موفدة الميادين في حلب الإعلامية أوغاريت دندش : *
* من بين المقبوض عليهم في حلب أشخاص من جنسيات عربية واجنبية والمعلومات تشير الى اعتقال جنرال من الجنسية التركية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

*مسؤول امني سوري: معركة حلب لم تبدأ بعد وما يجري حاليا ليس الا "المقبلات"
 =============================
 اعلن مسؤول امني سوري رفيع يوم السبت ان "معركة حلب لم تبدأ بعد وان القصف الجاري ليس الا تمهيدا وان التعزيزات العسكرية مازالت تتوارد الى المدينة".

*
*ونقلت احدى وكالات الانباء" عن المسؤول الذي لم يكشف عن اسمه تأكيده ان "معركة حلب لم تبدأ، وما يجري حاليا ليس الا المقبلات". واضاف "الطبق الرئيسي سيأتي لاحقا".

*
*واوضح المسؤول ان" التعزيزات العسكرية الحكومية ما زالت تتوارد الى مدينة ح**لب، مؤكدا تمركز 20 الف جندي على الاقل على الارض". 

*
*واشار في نفس الوقت الى ان "الطرف الآخر كذلك يرسل تعزيزات" في اشارة الى المعارضين المسلحين.

*
*وافاد المسؤول بأن" حوالي 300 عنصر مسلح من المعارضة خرجوا ليلة الجمعة على السبت من حي صلاح الدين غرب المدينة حيث تحصن الكثير منهم، لمهاجمة المركز الرسمي للاذاعة والتلفزيون المجاور".

*
*وقال ان "المعركة استمرت ساعات ثم تدخلت المروحيات وتم صد المتمردين الذين تراجعوا مخلفين جثثا كثيرة في الميدان".

*
*وكان معارضون مسلحون هاجموا ليلة أمس مبنى الاذاعة والتلفزيون في مدينة حلب ووضعوا متفجرات حوله قبل أن يقصفهم الطيران وينسحبوا، بحسب المرصد السوري.

*
*وأكدت وكالة انباء "سانا" السورية الرسمية من جهتها أن "مجموعات من المرتزقة الارهابيين هاجمت المدنيين والمركز الاذاعي والتلفزيوني في منطقة الاذاعة بحلب وتصدت قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة لهم".

*
*كما اشار التلفزيون السوري في شريط اخباري إلى "مقتل واصابة عدد كبير من الارهابيين خلال محاولتهم اقتحام المركز الاذاعي والتلفزيوني في حلب".
*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

*مقتل قائد لواء أحباب الله في ريف الحفة البعيد حيث الأماكن الوعرة التي لم يستكمل تحريرها (حيث أن بقية الساحل السوري بالكامل آمن ، وكان مركزهم الوحيد هو الحفة التي تم تحريرها مع قراها ونقلت لكم ذلك هنا وقلت بأنه بقي ريفها البعيد الذي نفذت فيه عملية أمنية صغيرة من فترة)*

[YOUTUBE]yKERukQPCeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

*الأمس | ريف ادلب :

كمين محكم لقوات الجيش العربي السوري في ريف ادلب الشرقي قرب قرية الشوحة اثناء قيام ما يسمى لواء احرار العشائر بتوصيل المواد الغذائية لدورياتهم و قتل جميع افراد القافلة المسلحة و هم 7 افراد و صلتنا اسماؤهم و هي :
1- حسن جاسم الفيل قائد السرية
2- محمد علي الثلجة
3- مشهد درزي الحسون
4-مثقال حمدان الحرينة
5- وليد عبدالله السلوم
6- عبدالله رشيد الثلجة
7-محمود احمد الفيل*


----------



## thebreak-up (5 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخواي استيفانوس وبسم الصليب أنا بعكسكما فطوال عمري أؤمن بأن الإعدام دواء نافع للإسلاميين وجرائمهم ، وطوال عمري أؤمن أن ما يصلح لهذه البلدان وقوتها واتزانها هي الديكتاتورية الصالحة .*



*بحترم حبك لوطنك بس ما في شي اسمه ديكتاورية صالحة وتانية طالحه. الديكتاتورية هي هي. 
وبعدين انا متفاجئ انه كلامك يصدر عن شخص مسيحي مؤمن بالمسيح الذي دعى للسلام والمحبة والرأفة. اخي انطاكي، حبك لوطنك لا يعني التحول الى وحش شرس لا يعرف الرحمة في قلبه ويضرب بمبادئ ايمانه المسالم عرض الحائط.
والسلام 
*


----------



## استفانوس (5 أغسطس 2012)

*حلب:  اشتباكات عنيفة تجري الآن بين وحدات من الجيش العربي السوري و مجموعات  إرهابية مسلحة في حيي "السكري" و "الحمدانية" بحلب، و اشتداد الاشتباكات في  حي "الشعار".*


----------



## استفانوس (5 أغسطس 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> * انا متفاجئ انه كلامك يصدر عن شخص مسيحي مؤمن بالمسيح الذي دعى للسلام والمحبة والرأفة.
> *


سلام ونعمة
كلامك مية بالمية صح ولاغبار عليه
وانا قلت انا ضد ثقافة القتل ولكن مايجري في سورية من حملة ومؤامرة شرسة تحاك بيد الغرب على يد الارهابيين المسلمين السفلة ومايجري من قتل وذبح وخطف يحق لنا كمسيحيين سوريين ان ندافع بصلواتنا لبلدنا الحبيب
والمهم ايضا ان نحترم قوانين البلد الذي نحن فيه
ونصلي للجيش العربي السوري بان ينتصر على الاعداء
فصلتنا لنصرة الجيش لن تاتي للارهاب بوردة بل ببارودة
مع محبتي


----------



## استفانوس (5 أغسطس 2012)

*النسر السوري لمن يود مشاهدته الآن في سماء حلب الشهباء و الان يقذف هداياه على كلاب الحرية وبكل دقة 

 الله محي سلاح الجو السوري*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> *بحترم حبك لوطنك بس ما في شي اسمه ديكتاورية صالحة وتانية طالحه. الديكتاتورية هي هي.
> وبعدين انا متفاجئ انه كلامك يصدر عن شخص مسيحي مؤمن بالمسيح الذي دعى للسلام والمحبة والرأفة. اخي انطاكي، حبك لوطنك لا يعني التحول الى وحش شرس لا يعرف الرحمة في قلبه ويضرب بمبادئ ايمانه المسالم عرض الحائط.
> والسلام
> *



*أخي الحبيب لست أدري لماذا تخلط بين ما لقيصر وما للرب .
ومن جهة ثانية فأنا لا أؤذي أحداً ولم أحمل السلاح يوماً ، لكن هذه هي قناعاتي منذ مدة بعيدة ، وصدقني لو جربتم إعدام بضعة متطاولين وفقاً للدستور لتحولت مصر إلى جنة ، وهذا لا يتعارض مع إيمانك ، فليس من المعقول أن تطلق سراح اللص وتعفو عن القاتل لخلطك بين ما لقيصر وما للرب .

*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

*الخبير العسكري الروسي : روسيا لن تقبل بأي حال من الأحوال تكرار السيناريو الليبي في سورية التي ستدعمها بجميع الوسائل اللازمة لأنها تعتبر شريكا استراتيجيا وجيوسياسيا لروسيا

الخبير الروسي : الهجوم على سورية سيفقد الناتو العشرات من طائراته .. والولايات المتحدة والغرب يدركان جيدا ويعرفان قوة المنظومة الدفاعية السورية

الخبير الروسي : في حال القيام بعمليات عسكرية ضد سورية فالمنظومة الدفاعية السورية مسلحة بأعلى التقنيات وهذا كان واضحا عندما أسقطت القوات السورية الطائرة التركية

الخبير الروسي : سورية تمتلك جيشا يعتبر واحدا من أفضل الجيوش في منطقة الشرق الأوسط فقد خاضت معارك لمرات عدة وأظهر قدراتها العسكرية العالية

كوروتشينكو : منظومة الدفاع الجوي السورية تستطيع التصدي لأي هجوم عسكري .. وروسيا لن تسمح بأي عدوان ضد سورية

كوروتشينكو : يوجد خبراء أمريكيون من أصول عربية في الأراضي السورية وبحوزتهم أجهزة اتصال فضائية متطورة يستلمون بواسطتها معلومات استخباراتية عبر أقمار التجسس

إيغور كوروتشينكو الخبير العسكري ورئيس المجلس الاجتماعي في وزارة الدفاع الروسية : أجهزة استخبارات غربية تعمل لصالح المجموعات الإرهابية في سورية
*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

*مصادر الدنيا (مدينة حمص) : قوات الجيش العربي السوري تتمكن من إحكام سيطرتها على مدينة حمص وتفرض طوقاً أمنياً على ما تبقى من مسلحين في بعض الشوارع والكتل السكنية ببعض أحيائها القديمة .

مصادر الدنيا (ريف حمص) : قوات الجيش والجهات المختصة توجه ضربات قاصمة للإرهابيين في القصير والرستن وتلبيسة والحولة وتلكلخ بريف حمص .

*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
رئيس الموساد السابق: الأزمة في #سوريا ستحسم خلال الأسبوعين القادمين
*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

*الحقيقة السورية | سانا - حلب | قواتنا الباسلة تلاحق فلول الميليشيات الخليجية التركية بعدة أحياء بحلب

واصلت قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة وبالتعاون مع الأهالي ملاحقة فلول الميليشيات الخليجية التركية في أحياء عدة في حلب.

وذكر مصدر من المحافظة لمراسل سانا إن أهالي منطقة السيد علي يتصدون للميليشيات الارهابية ويطردونهم من الحي .

وأضاف المصدر إن قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة تصدت للمسلحين الذين كانوا يتمركزون في منطقة كلية العلوم من بينهم أفغان وتم تصفيتهم .

أما في منطقة حديقة الكواكبي فقد نفذت قواتنا الباسلة عملية نوعية وتابعت الميليشيات الخليجية التركية وقتلت عددا كبيرا منهم كما تم في منطقة سوق سيف الدولة وبالتعاون مع الأهالي تصفية الإرهابيين الموجودين فيها .

وأكد المصدر وجود جثث لأشخاص أتراك جاؤوا إلى سورية.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

*موفدة الميادين في حلب :الجيش السوري يدخل شارع 15 في حي صلاح الدين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
التلفزيون السوري: القوات السورية تتصدى "للميليشيات الخليجية التركية" في باب الحديد وتمنعهم من الوصول الى قلعة حلب
*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب A.N.N

استهداف مجموعة مسلحين عند دوار الكرة الارضية اثناء محاولتهم زرع عبوات ناسفة 
ويسقطون بين قتيل وجريح على ايادي الجيش العربي السوري
*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
> التلفزيون السوري: القوات السورية تتصدى "للميليشيات الخليجية التركية" في باب الحديد وتمنعهم من الوصول الى قلعة حلب
> *



*في ثاني نقلة نوعية : 
التلفزيون السوري يستخدم لأول مرة مصطلح " المليشيات الخليجية التركية " في وصف المرتزقة 

المرة الأولى كانت باستخدام مصطلح " القوات المسلحة " بدل الجهات المختصة وانعكس وقتها على الأرض بشكل مميز*


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الدنيا 
 قامت دفاعتنا الجوية بإسقاط طائرة استطلاع أمريكية بدون طيار*


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2012)

حلب عاااااااااااجل وهام
هجموم مسلح يجري على مقر الجيش الشعبي بالقرب من الاشرفية باعداد كبيرة
القناصة يتمركزون في الابنية المطلة على الجيش الشعبي من طرف الاشرفية
كما يوجد قناصة فوق بريد الاشرفية وبجانبه والاشتباك مزال مستمرا
والسلاح الجوي يؤازر الجيش الشعبي


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2012)

*حلب : 
 العقيد الفار عبد الجبار العقيدي مع مجموعته بالكامل التي تبلغ 50 شخص وهو القائد العسكري لعصابات الجيش الكر بحلب
 تم ترحيلهم الان والجيش السوري يرسل
 الارهابيين بشكل سريع الى حوريات جهنم*


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2012)

*ينتظر السوريون وأحرار العرب والعالم لحظة يسمعون القرارات التالية :
 - حل القيادة القطرية للحزب وتشكيل قيادة موقتة تقرر اعلان النفير الحزبي  العام ودعوة المناضلين لحمل السلاح دفاعا عن الوطن جنبا الى جنب مع قواتهم  المسلحة بوجه الغزوة الأجنبية .

 - تعليق العمل بالدستور وإعلان حالة الطوارئ وتشكيل المحاكم العرفية لمحاكمة الخونة والمرتدين والمرتزقة والعملاء .
 - دعوة الإحتياطي في الجيش وإستدعاء الإحتياط
 .
 - إعلان الحكومة السورية ما قامت به كل من تركيا وقطر والسعودية والأردن  وإعتبارها أعمالا حربية تضع حكومات هذه الدول في حالة حرب مع سوريا وسحب ما  تيقى من تمثيل معها وإلاق كل منافذ واصلة إليها ودعوة شعوبها وجيوشها  للتصرف قبل الوصول إلى معادلة حلب ودمشق تحترقان إذن فلتحترق أنقرة  واسطمبول وعمان والدوحة والرياض .
 - إعلان الجيش العربي السوري أنه  اسوة بما أعلنته الحكومة التركية عن حقها بتعقب المسلحين الذين يستهدفون  أمنها من بلاد مجاورة فالجيش العربي السوري سيمارس هذا الحق بدءا من تاريخه  .
 إعلان قيادة الأسطول الروسي أن أمن الساحل السوري أمن قومي روسي وان  على تركيا أن تفهم معنى مطالبتها باقفال الحدود امام الميليشيات الوافدة  من مسلحي القاعدة الى سوريا بصفته عمل عدواني ضد روسيا .
 - إعلان صيني بالإنذار لكل من يفكر بالعدوان على سوريا والأساطيل الصينية باتت في المتوسط .
 إعلان القيادة ألإيرانية الإستنفار العام وتحذير دول الخليج من أن تورطها في الحرب على سوريا يضعها في حالة حرب مع إيران .
 إعلان قيادة المقاومة في لبنان على لسان سيدها أن الجهوزية كاملة لمواجهة  كل التطورات ولتكن الحرب الشاملة طالما أرادوها حربا شاملة .

 ناصر قنديل.
*


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2012)

*ما  يسمع الان في حلب من اصوات هو عبارة عن رمي بـ الرشاشات والصواريخ الحربية بعد  تحليق لمروحية و طائرة حربية طراز (mig) والعملية عبارة عن تكملة للحسم  العسكري داخل مدينة حلب 
*


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2012)

الاشتباكات في السريان الجديدة والاشرفية تتركز  جانب منشاة الجلاء و الى جانب مقر الجيش الشعبي ... انتشار لعدد كبير من  المسلحين وعلى الاغلب قاموا بالتغلغل بين النازحين الذين تم استقبالهم في  المدرسة في نفس المنطقة ... وقامت طائرات الجيش السوري بأنواعها الميغ  والهليكوبتر بقصف مراكز تواجد المسلحين وانباء عن اصابات كبيرة في صفوفهم  ... ولازالت اصوات اطلاق النار مستمرة


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2012)

*و تستمر قذائف الأر بي جي
 الاشتباك مستمر على وضعه عند مداخل السريان القديمة من طرف السريان الجديدة و جسر 16 تشرين مقطوع حاليا
 اشتباكات السليمانية توقفت
 اشتباكات ساحة الرئيس و سوق الهال و مبنى المحافظة توقفت
 حريق فرع المرور تم اخماده*


----------



## Senamor (7 أغسطس 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> *ينتظر السوريون وأحرار العرب والعالم لحظة يسمعون القرارات التالية :
> إعلان قيادة الأسطول الروسي أن أمن الساحل السوري أمن قومي روسي وان  على تركيا أن تفهم معنى مطالبتها باقفال الحدود امام الميليشيات الوافدة  من مسلحي القاعدة الى سوريا بصفته عمل عدواني ضد روسيا .
> - إعلان صيني بالإنذار لكل من يفكر بالعدوان على سوريا والأساطيل الصينية باتت في المتوسط .
> إعلان القيادة ألإيرانية الإستنفار العام وتحذير دول الخليج من أن تورطها في الحرب على سوريا يضعها في حالة حرب مع إيران .
> ...



*ويعود الأمن والأمان وتُسْمع زقزقة العصافير في انحاء سوريا :ura1:

ولا حكايات ألف ليله وليله 
*


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2012)

*حلب نيوز
 قامت مجموعة ارهابية تستقل سيارتين بمداهمة محل باتيسري الرحمة الذي يقع تحت مشفى الرحمة بحي الاشرفية..
 وقاموا بقتل صاحب المحل الملقب ابو احمد ورموا قنبلة ثم بدأوا باطلاق الرصاص عشوائيا ولاذوا بالفرار.. 
 وقد اسفر الانفجار عن استشهاد صاحب المحل واحتراق المحل بالكامل..

*


----------



## besm alslib (7 أغسطس 2012)

*مجلس  الوزراء يقر تشكيل لجنة مهمتها تأمين أماكن ايواء مناسبة بشكل مؤقت للاسر  المتضررة من أعمال الإرهابيين ريثما تتيح الظروف عودتهم لمنازلهم 
 
مجلس الوزراء يقرر تشكيل لجنة مهمتها دراسة موضوعات التعاون الروسي الصيني واقتراح الآليات والصيغ النفيذية لها 
 
مجلس الوزراء يقر مشروع قانون يقضي باعفاء مستوردات الذهب الخام من الرسوم  والتكاليف المحلية وبدلات الخدمة المفروضة على استيراده والسماح بادخاله  بصحبة المسافرين 

مجلس الوزراء يشكل لجنة مهمتها اعداد الخطوات اللازمة بهدف انضمام سورية إلى الاتحاد الجمركي بين روسيا وبيلاروسيا وكازخستان 
 
مجلس الوزراء يقر مشروع قانون اعادة جدولة القروض الممنوحة للمشاريع السياحة لمدة 3 أشهر من تاريخ صدوره 

مجلس الوزراء يقر مشروع قانون إعادة جدولة القروض والتسهيلات الممنوحة  للمتعاملين المتآخرين عن تسديد التزاماتهم تجاه المصارف العامة والاعفاء من  كافة فوائد التأخير والغرامات غير المسددة
*


----------



## besm alslib (7 أغسطس 2012)

*مراسل  الإخبارية في حلب: الجهات المختصة تشتبك مع مجموعات إرهابية مسلحة في حي  صلاح الدين وتقضي على عدد من المسلحين بينهم متزعم العمليات الإرهابية في  الحي كما تم تدمير سيارتين مركب عليهما رشاشات*


----------



## besm alslib (7 أغسطس 2012)

*الرئيس الأسد يستقبل سعيد جليلي أمين المجلس الأعلى للأمن القومي الإيراني*


----------



## besm alslib (7 أغسطس 2012)

*الرئيس الأسد يلتقي سعيد جليلي أمين المجلس الأعلى للأمن القومي الإيراني*
* 07 آب , 2012*
* دمشق-سانا*

* استقبل السيد الرئيس بشار الأسد اليوم الدكتور سعيد جليلي أمين المجلس الأعلى للأمن القومي الإيراني. *

































​


----------



## besm alslib (7 أغسطس 2012)

*Alikhbaria Syria (الاخبارية السورية)
*

 * مراسل  الإخبارية في دير الزور: الجهات المختصة تشتبك مع إرهابيين في شارع  الهجانة وتقضي على عدد منهم بينهم (طارق محمد السعد، أحمد العادل ، محمد  عبد الرزاق الفرج )

 مراسل الإخبارية في دير الزور: الجهات المختصة  تشتبك مع إرهابيين بالقر من دوار غسان عبود وتقتل عدد منهم من بينهم (محمد  مصطفى الكلمدي، محمد الكربولي) 

 مراسل الإخبارية في دير الزور:  الجهات المختصة تشتبك مع إرهابيين في الحميدية وتقضي على عدد منهم ومن  بينهم ( محمد صلاح، محمد الفياض الحجي ) إضافة إلى 4 ليبيين تم احراقهم من  قبل الإرهابيين 

 مراسل الإخبارية في دير الزور: الجهات المختصة  تشتبك مع مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في حي العرضي ما أسفر عن مقتل  محمد غسان  العطوان متزعم ما يسمى كتيبة العباس الإرهابية
*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أغسطس 2012)

*فيديو معركة كفرنبل في ريف إدلب ، خلف خطوط العدو :*
[YOUTUBE]vpIkrcwg0_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أغسطس 2012)

*الحسم في حلب لم يبدأ بعد والتحضيرات في تزايد والمعركة قد تبدأ في أية لحظة ، لكن هناك عمليات نوعية للجيش إحداها أدت لمقتل قائد الإرهابيين في معقلهم الرئيسي في صلاح الدين في حلب .*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أغسطس 2012)

*وكالة رويترز للأنباء : المسلحون في مدينة حلب هجروا مواقعهم في حي صلاح الدين فرارا من قوات الجيش التي تمكنت من السيطرة على الحي

وكالة رويترز للأنباء : أحد المسلحين كان يصرخ على صحفيي رويترز قائلا " لقد خرجنا .. أخرجوا من هنا "

وكالة رويترز للأنباء : نقطة للتفتيش أقامها المسلحون الأسبوع الماضي في الحي اختفت الآن وبدأ المسلحون يجرون هنا وهنا محذرين عبر جهاز اللاسلكي .. لقد دخل الجيش .. لقد دخل الجيش*


----------



## besm alslib (9 أغسطس 2012)

*شـبكـة أخـبـار ســـوريـة | S.N.N*
*مراسل  الإخبارية في دير الزور: الجهات المختصة تشتبك مع مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في  حي العرفي ما أسفر عن مقتل عدد من الإرهابيين بينهم زياد الشمري*
​
*شـبكـة أخـبـار ســـوريـة | S.N.N*
*حلب : الجيش يشتبك  مع مجموعة من الإرهابيين قرب دوار الشفاء بحي حلب الجديدة و يكبدهم خسائر كبيرة*


 *شـبكـة أخـبـار ســـوريـة | S.N.N*
*  مراسل  الإخبارية في الحسكة:الجهات المختصة تداهم وكرا للإرهابيين في حي غويران  وتلقي القبض على 60 إرهابي من بينهم (ماجد عبد الرحمن محمد، عادل حمدان،  قصي محمد الحمود، غازي العليوي، مهند لعليوي)*
*

*


----------



## besm alslib (9 أغسطس 2012)

*الإعلامي حسين مرتضى

 مقتل 7 ليبين اثناء استهداف تجمعهم في احدى المدارس بمنطقة تل رفعت - حلب*

*الإعلامي حسين مرتضى

 وحدات من الجيش السوري تشبتك مع مجموعة مسلحة في بستان الباشا في حلب ومقتل عدد كبير منهم*



 *الرئيس الأسد يصدر المرسوم / 298/ القاضي بتسمية الدكتور وائل نادر الحلقي رئيسا لمجلس الوزراء.*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أغسطس 2012)

*مراسل الخنزيرة : انسحاب الجيش الكر من حي صلاح الدين
المصدر شريط الخنزيرة الإخباري

يذكر أن هذا الحي هو المعقل الرئيسي لهم في حلب والآن سيبدأ اللف والدوران من حي لآخر حتى تمام السحق تماماً كسيناريو دمشق التي دخلها 2500 مسلح وربما على أكثر تقدير خرج منها 500 أحياء مع فارق أن حلب دخلها 4 أضعاف هذا الرقم*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أغسطس 2012)

*مراسل شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء الآن زئير الأسوود يصدح في ساحة سعد الله الجابري بالروح بالدم نفديك يا بشار
*


----------



## besm alslib (9 أغسطس 2012)

*العميد محي الدين مسلمانية يصرح من مكتبه مكذباً الاعلام المغرض الذي بث خبر انشقاقه اليوم ..... *​ 


[YOUTUBE]mW9KxPChkWY&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## استفانوس (9 أغسطس 2012)

شبكة اخبار جامعة حلب المؤيدة :
 المجريات الميدانية بحلب :
 سانا // القوات المسلحة تواصل ملاحقة المسلحين ببعض أحياء حلب وريفها

 أعلنت السلطات السورية الخميس9/8/2012، أن القوات المسلحة طهرت منطقتي  أصيلة وباب النصر من الإرهابيين وتواصل ملاحقة فلولهم في بعض أحياء حلب  وريفها.

 وقالت وكالة الأنباء  السورية سانا "إن وحدات من قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة تواصل ملاحقة فلول  المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة في عدد من أحياء مدينة حلب مكبدة اياها خسائر  فادحة".

 وذكر مصدر رسمي لمراسل سانا "أن وحدة من قواتنا المسلحة  اشتبكت مع مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في منطقة هنانو بحلب واوقعت في صفوفها  عشرات القتلى والجرحى بينما رمى الباقون أسلحتهم ولاذوا بالفرار".

 وأضاف المصدر "أن وحدة أخـرى من قواتنا المسلحة اشتبكت مع مجموعة إرهابية  كانت تتخذ من أحد المنازل بمنطقة خان الوزير مقرا لعملياتها ضد المواطنين  وقضت على جميع أفرادها بينما داهمت وحدة ثالثة من قواتنا الباسلة وكرا  لاحدى المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة قرب فندق الكارلتون بحلب واوقعت قتلى  واصابات في صفوفها والقت القبض على اخرين وصادرت أسلحتهم".
 هيئة التنسيق تقلل من فرص نجاح مؤتمر طهران التشاوري حول سورية
 برلماني تركي: الحكومة التركية تحمي تحركات "الجيش الحر"
 وزير الداخلية السوري: ماضون بملاحقة الإرهابيين أينما وجدوا حتى إعادة الأمن
 طهران وبغداد تؤكدان على ضرورة إيجاد حل سياسي يحقن دماء السوريين


 وذكر المصدر أن قواتنا المسلحة طهرت منطقتي أصيلة وباب النصر بحلب من  المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة،موضحا "أن الجهات المختصة تعاملت مع مجموعات  إرهابية مسلحة حاولت اخلاء المنازل من الأهالي فى منطقة بستان الباشا بحلب  واوقعت أفرادها بين قتيل ومصاب".

 وفي الاطار ذاته، ذكر مراسل سانا  في حلب "أن وحدات من قواتنا المسلحة دخلت اليوم إلى باب النصر والسبع  بحرات وباب حنين وباب الحديد والأسواق التجارية في المنطقة".

 وأشار المراسل إلى "أن الأهالي والمواطنين في هذه المناطق رحبوا بدخول الجيش وعبروا عن دعمهم له في تطهيره لاحيائهم من الإرهابيين".

 من جهة أخرى، لاحقت الجهات المختصة اليوم مجموعة مسلحة قرب دوار الشفاء في  حي حلب الجديدة واشتبكت معها وتمكنت من ايقاع خسائر كبيرة في صفوفها وفقاً  لسانا، وذكر المصدر "أن الاشتباك أدى إلى مقتل واصابة عدد من الإرهابيين".

 وفي السياق ذاته أشار المصدر إلى "أن الجهات المختصة تواصل ملاحقتها  للمجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة في حي باب النيرب وتطهير حي صلاح الدين ممن  تبقى من فلول إرهابيي ومرتزقة مشيخات النفط".

 "كما شنت وحدات من  جيشنا الباسل هجوما كاسحا على مجموعات إرهابية مسلحة في منطقة حريتان بريف  حلب أسفر عن مقتل وجرح أعداد كبيرة من الإرهابيين المرتزقة"، حسب سانا.

 وذكر مصدر في محافظة حلب لسانا "إن قوات جيشنا الباسل بالتعاون مع الجهات  المختصة واصلت عملياتها في تطهير أحياء مدينة حلب من فلول المجموعات  الإرهابية المسلحة حيث تصدت لمجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في منطقة بستان الباشا  وقتلت عددا كبيرا من أفرادها وتم التعرف على بعض جثث الإرهابيين المرتزقة  وأغلبيتها من جنسيات عربية ليبية ويمنية وبعضها الآخر من الجنسية  الأفغانية".

 كما "لاحقت قواتنا المسلحة فلول مجموعات إرهابية  مسلحة في منطقتي الميسر ومساكن هنانو وأوقعت أعدادا كبيرة من أفرادها بين  قتيل وجريح


----------



## استفانوس (9 أغسطس 2012)

*من مصادر التحقيق مع الخائن (أحمد عفاش) الذي زرع العبوات الناسفة في مبنى الاذاعة و التلفزيون:
 كان هناك عبوتين اخريتين لم تفجرا بسبب قطع الكهرباء بعد التفجير الاول
 أما عن طريقة إدخال المتفجرات فكانت عن طريق الكاميرا المسلمة إليه, حيث  قام بتهريب المتفجرات وهي مواد شديدية التفجير لم يتسنى لنا معرفة اسم  المادة وذلك بعد خروجه في مهمة تصويرية*


----------



## استفانوس (9 أغسطس 2012)

*


*

*الجيش الكر يعلن انسحابه من حي صلاح الدين في حلب

 قلت وكالة “فرانس برس” عن قائد ميداني في الجحيش الكر يوم

 الخميس 9 /آب قوله إن المقاتلين المعارضين انسحبوا تماما من

 حي صلاح الدين في حلب، مؤكدا في نفس الوقت أنهم “سيعمدون إلى

 فتح جبهة ثانية”.

 وكانت السلطات السورية قد أعلنت يوم الأربعاء عن بسط سيطرتها على

 الحي الذي اُعتبر أحد معاقل المعارضة المسلحة في المدينة. ومن جانبه

 نفى الجحيش الكر هذه الأنباء آنذاك، مؤكدا أن مقاتليه يتعرضون لهجوم

 مكثف من قبل القوات الحكومية.

 وقال القائد الميداني في حديثه للوكالة يوم الخميس، إن الجحيش الكر

 قام بـ”انسحاب تكتيكي كامل” من صلاح الدين إلى الشوارع المحيطة بالحي.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أغسطس 2012)

*الأمور في دمشق وريفها تتجه للهدوء وفي تحسن وعدد من الأحياء تشهد ازدحاماً وحياة طبيعية
أنظارنا باتجاه معارك حلب*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أغسطس 2012)

*صفحات الإرهابيين في حلب تتحدث عن كم غير مسبوق من قتلى الجيش الكر صور وفيديوهات وأسماء .*

*ومع ذلك يتحدثون عن أفعال لهم وانتصارات لم نر منها شيئاً سوى انسحابهم كالجرذان من معقلهم الرئيسي واحتلال بعض البيوت غصباً عن إرادة أهلها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أغسطس 2012)

*فعلاً أخي استيفانوس فتحت صفحة إرهابية وراجعت البوستات من 3 ساعات حتى لحظة قراءتي فقط هناك عشرات الأسماء والصور والفيديوهات لفطائس الجيش الكر ، غريب هذا الاعتراف .*


----------



## besm alslib (9 أغسطس 2012)

*السيد أسامة عدي عضو القياده القطريه ينفي  الشائعات التي تدور حوله9-8-2012*

​ 


[YOUTUBE]j1K__YZHAGA&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (9 أغسطس 2012)

*فاصل ترفيهي شفتو عالفيس 
*​









​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3255787&postcount=31


----------



## grges monir (10 أغسطس 2012)

قرأت على قناة النيل ان الجيش الحر انسحب تماما من حى صلاح الدين فى حلب بالاضافة الى انشقاق اكتر من100 ضابط سورى وهروبهم الى الاردن
هل هذة الاخبار صحيحة ؟؟


----------



## fouad78 (10 أغسطس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> قرأت على قناة النيل ان الجيش الحر انسحب تماما من حى صلاح الدين فى حلب بالاضافة الى انشقاق اكتر من100 ضابط سورى وهروبهم الى الاردن
> هل هذة الاخبار صحيحة ؟؟


 بالنسبة إلى إنسحاب عصابات الجيش الحر من حلب فهذا الخبر نشرته قناة الجزيرة
سألت أصدقائي في حلب فقالوا لي أنه ما تزال هناك مناوشات والحسم لم ينتهي
هذا الكلام كان منذ يومين

بالنسبة للإنشقاقات فالحقيقة لا علم لي
ولكن لو مشينا على أعداد المنشقين بحسب الإعلام لوصل عدد المنشقين ثلاثة أضعاف الجيش النظامي 
يعني ببساطة هناك مبالغة


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2012)

*فيديو رهييييييييب ،، تحرير جنود مخطوفين :*

[YOUTUBE]Xa3M4oqPjM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## منير3 (11 أغسطس 2012)

من موقع بي بي سي. إنكلترا تدعم الإرهابيين ب 5 مليون جنيه

Syria conflict: UK to give extra £5m to opposition groups


Hague: "Aid would include medical supplies, communications equipment and body armour"Continue reading the main story
Syria conflict

Fear and hunger in Aleppo
The rise of jihadist groups
Fighting and refugees in maps
Aleppo's battleground school
Foreign Secretary William Hague says the UK's commitment of an extra £5m in non-lethal equipment to Syrian opposition groups is "the right thing to do" and will "help save lives".


----------



## منير3 (11 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19205204


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*نشرت شبكة رصد فيديو بعنوان جثث كلاب الأسد في شوارع حلب +22 واعتقدت أني سأرى مجزرة حدثت في إحدى مفرزات ريف حلب ، ويا للسخرية ، فيديو بجثة واحدة فقط مرمية من بعيد بجوار مدرعة ولا يعرض الفيديو غيرها في المنطقة التي صورها !!

هل وصل الإفلاس لهذه الدرجة ؟؟ وسطياً لدينا قرابة الـ 20 شهيد يومياً من الجيش والأمن فلا جديد في شهيد هنا أو هناك .
*


----------



## Senamor (12 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *نشرت شبكة رصد فيديو بعنوان جثث كلاب الأسد في شوارع حلب +22
> *



*ليس ذنب رصد أنك قرأت العنوان كلاب الاسد *


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *ليس ذنب رصد أنك قرأت العنوان كلاب الاسد *



*آسف أنه علق في ذهني ما كان في التعليقات ، لكني لم أنقل الخبر لأجل الشتيمة .

بل لأجل صيغة الجمع والـ +22 ،، بزيادة على الفيديو +3 وليس لأجل الرعب بل لأجل فهمه :t17:
*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*هذا فيديو لما قاموا بفعله برجال الأمن في مبنى البريد بأحد مناطق ريف حلب فيه مشاهد +18 وعدد من الشهداء :*

[YOUTUBE]Su-vte9Iw9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :




ريف إدلب - اريحا ||الجيش الاسدي إجتاح المدينة فجأة ، عدد الشهداء كبير والعصابات الأسدية تقوم بحملة تفتيش وإعتقالات وإعدامات ميدانية

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*بالنسبة للخبر السابق فإن مدينة إدلب تحت سيطرة الجيش ومنذ مدة تم تحرير خان شيخون في تلك المحافظة وأجزاء من الريف محررة لكن أجزاء أخرى يسيطر عليها الإرهابيون وتشكل نسبة كبيرة من مكون الجيش الكر في سوريا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2012)

*خبر سيطرة الإرهابيين على مطار عسكري في محافظة السويداء هو نكتة مضحكة نفتها حتى صفحات المعارضة في تلك المحافظة المحسوبة على النظام جداً*


----------



## thebreak-up (14 أغسطس 2012)

*مقاتلون ليبيون ينضمون للانتفاضة السورية ضد الأسد*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleeast/2012/08/120814_syriafighters.shtml


----------



## The Antiochian (14 أغسطس 2012)

*القوات الإرهابية متعددة الجنسيات المسماة الجيش الكر تفقد الكثير والكثير من مسلحيها يومياً وينضم لهم المزيد من كل حدب وصوب وبالتالي نتحمل عبء الإنسانية في مواجهة الإرهاب الصهيوسلفي ، وسيسحقون حتى النهاية والنصر السوري .*


----------



## thebreak-up (14 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *القوات الإرهابية متعددة الجنسيات المسماة الجيش الكر تفقد الكثير والكثير من مسلحيها يومياً وينضم لهم المزيد من كل حدب وصوب وبالتالي نتحمل عبء الإنسانية في مواجهة الإرهاب الصهيوسلفي ، وسيسحقون حتى النهاية والنصر السوري .*



*بعد هيك اخبار وقبل اسابيع خبر عن اسلاميين بريطانيين متشددين. صارت الصورة واضحة انه الي في سوريا مو ثورة. انما حرب مقدسة للبعض. بوركت سوريا وشعبها الذي لطالما عرف عنه انه لا يحطم كنائس ولا يقتل مسيحين. وما يحدث هناك من قتل وتدمير للكنائس ليس من طبائع الشعب السوري انما من خارج سوريا. هاد الخبر اثبت ذلك *


----------



## The Antiochian (14 أغسطس 2012)

*شكراً لك أخي الغالي ، سبق أن طرحت تقريراً لقناة فرانس ٢٤ عن عائلة تونسية تلقت خبر مفطس ابنها على التلفزيون السوري وأكد التقرير أن تونس وحدها ترسل العشرات من الإرهابيين كل أسبوع فلك أن تتخيل الآلاف القادمة كل أسبوع من العالم الإسلامي كله ، وبمقارنة النتائج على الأرض فلا بد من مصداقية الأخبار السورية التي تتحدث عن سحق المئات يومياً خاصة مع آخبار حرق الإرهابيين لجثث كل غير سوري أو إلقائهم بالأنهار .

أما كل ما ذيع عن وجود حرس ثوري إيراني أو مقاتلي حزب الله فهذه نكتة لم يتمكنوا من إثباتها واللبناني الذي خطفوه وضربوه وعرضوه بالأمس زوجته غير محجبة ويقولون حزب الله هههههههه*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 أغسطس 2012)

*نشرت صحيفة لوس أنجلس تايمز الأمريكية مقالاً توضح فيه بأن الغالبية المطلقة من سكان مدينة حلب تبدي معارضتها لما يقوم به المتمردون المسلحون من أعمال عنف و سرقة و تخريب
و كان المانشيت الرئيسي للصحيفة الخاص بالمقال معنون بالعنوان التالي
المعارضة السورية تخشى من تقويض ما أسمته الصحيفة " الثورة " في سورية بسبب أفعال المعارضة ومعارضة السكان لما يقوم به المتمردون من عنف هناك

و نقلت الصحيفة عن "عبد العزيز أبو جمعة" سلامة، الذي يرأس ائتلافا لعشرات من الميليشيات من لواء التوحيد، أن المدينة قد تكون لا ترغب بهجوم المتمردين عليها لكن ذلك لا يهم فهذه " ثورة " ولها توقيتها الخاص. ! وقال جمعة وهو يتحدث من مقر إقامته في تل رفعت الواقعة الى الشمال من المدينة. "هل يمكن أن ننتظر 100 سنة، وحلب لا تزال غير جاهزة للثورة ؟
سلامة . قائد كتائب التوحيد، الرافض لسكان حلب المترددين في تأييدهم لعسكرة الصراع و تأييدهم للإستقرار ، يسلط الضوء على الشعور بأن المعركة في المدينة هي في جزء منها محاولة " لفرض ارادة الريف على المدينة " . فالناس من البلدات والقرى يبدو أنهم أعتقدوا أنه حان الوقت لجلب العنف لحلب
واضاف "ان الأهالي قد يريدون الاستقرار، ولكن هذا لا يهم فنحن لا نريد هذا النوع من الاستقرار"،*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 أغسطس 2012)

عزيزي انطاكي قرات في احدا الصحف القوميه ان ماهر الاسد فقد ساقيه ماصحه هذا الخبر


----------



## The Antiochian (15 أغسطس 2012)

*وردت على الصحفي التافه صفحة دمشق الإخبارية بأن ملكه فقد خصيتيه ^_^*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 أغسطس 2012)

*الحسم الاقتصادي :*
*باسثناء حلب التي بحكم المعارك تضخمت الأسعار فيها ، ففي كثير من المحافظات الأخرى انخفض سعر أنبوبة الغاز من 2000 ليرة (حوالي 30 دولار) إلى أقل من النصف وأحياناً إلى السعر الأصلي قبل الأزمة 500 أو 400 ليرة (أقل من 10 دولار) .*

*في بعض المناطق انخفضت ساعات التقنين (انقطاع الكهرباء) من 12 ساعة إلى 6 ساعات ، وفي دمشق القطع لا يتجاوز ساعتين أو 3 وأحياناً لا تقطع ، وهناك خطوط معينة مثلاً موصولة للمشفى أو لمناطق حيوية لا تقطع فيها أصلاً .*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 أغسطس 2012)

*باشرت فرق الدفاع المدني و الجهات المدنية التابعه لمحافظة حلب أعمال التنظيف في حي صلاح الدين. 

و ذكر مراسل التلفزيون السوري أن المحافظه زجت بعدد كبير من الاليات لتنظيف المنطقة من الخراب وجثث المسلحين . 

و جاءت هذه الخطوة لتجنب انتشار الأمراض التي تسببها الجثث المتعفنه . يذكر أن عدد قتللى المسلحين في صلاح الدين يعد بالمئات أن لم نقل الاف .

اللافت أن التنسقيات و قيادات المسلحين أعطوا أوامرهم بعدم الانشغال باقتلى , أفاد أصدقائنا في الجيش أن هذه الظاهره تلاحظ لأول مره في الأزمة حيث يتبعون سياسة ترك جرحاهم و قتلهم دون إسعاف أو دفن.

ملاحظة : مع الخبر صورة شاحنة تنقل جثث للمسلحين متكومة فوق بعضها قرابة ال٢٠ جثة

*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
سوريا حلب :الجيش الحر يعلن عن اعدام ثلاثة من وجهاء عشيرة خفاجة في منطقة مسكنة شرق حلب .

قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
الجيش الحر ينسحب من مدينة طفس بدرعا .
تكتكلووووو ههههههه *


----------



## The Antiochian (15 أغسطس 2012)

*لبنان :عائلة المقدد تعلن عن اختطاف 20 عنصرا من الجيش الحر حتى الان ردا على خطف ابنها حسان المقداد في سوريا .والجيش الحر يرفض التعليق على الامر .

الجيش الكر خلق مشاكلاً مع عشائر حلب ولبنان ستكلفه الكثير*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 أغسطس 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :




			الحصيله الأوليه لشهداء مدينة الباب || ريف حلب :

1_الشهيدالرائديوسف عجان الحديد "قائد لواء أحرار الباب و الشرق وهو من مدينة منبج "

2_الشهيدمصطفى عبدالرزاق عكيل "من كتيبة سيف الله لمسلول"

3_الشهيدعلي أبراهيم علوش "من كتيبة سيف الله لمسلول
اللهم أدخلهم فسيح جناتك "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*على ذمة موقع عربي برس الإخباري :
#لبنان | الإعلان عن تشكيل ( جيش التوأم الغالب )

أعلن نشطاء عشائريون ووجهاء سنة وشيعة في لبنان كانوا من رموز مقاومة إسرائيل في قرى الجنوب والبقاع وفي بيروت والشمال عن إنضمامهم إلى ما اعلنته اليوم عشائر بعلبك الهرمل من تصدي لعملاء الداخل، وذكرت مصادر النشطاء العشائريين والمقاومين السابقين انهم سيعلنون قريبا عن إنشاء " جيش التؤام الغالب عمر بن الخطاب و علي بن ابي طالب " للدفاع عن لبنان في مواجهة عملاء الداخل الذي يخوفون حزب الله بالفتنة الأهلية بينما سيكون على رأس مهمة جيش " عمر وعلي" التصدي لاصحاب الفتنة ليس بقتال الشيعة للسنة بل بضرب كل فتنوي عميل بيد الشيعة والسنة وبيد المسيحيين ايضا.

إذا صدق الخبر فوجود الجيش الكر في لبنان والخاصرة الرخوة في ريف حمص باي باي
*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*الاخبارية السورية تعلن تحرير مراسلتها يارا الصالح و المصور عبدالله طبرة بعملية نوعية لقواتنا المسلحة التي ما تزال تعمل بجهد لتحرير المخطوف الثالث حسام عماد 
أذكر باستشهاد مساعد المصور لكن هذه العملية كلفت الجيش الكر الكثير من القتلى أبرزهم إعلامي الجزيرة الملازم المنشق براء البوشي
*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*عاااجل تعقيباً على المشاركة السابقة :
أبطال الجيش العربي السوري يحررون حسام عماد .*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*ما أروع دموع الفخر في عينيك يا يارا ، الطاقم على الهواء مباشرة على تلفزيون الإخبارية السورية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*فيديو اللحظات الأولى لوصول طاقم الإخبارية المحرر على يد جيشنا البطل إلى ساحة الأمويين :*
[YOUTUBE]RHXa6vHFac0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *فيديو اللحظات الأولى لوصول طاقم الإخبارية المحرر على يد جيشنا البطل إلى ساحة الأمويين :*
> [YOUTUBE]RHXa6vHFac0[/YOUTUBE]


*يظهر بالفيديو في استقبالهم وزير الإعلام (الرجل ذو النظارة السوداء) .*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*بعد آل مقداد :

عاجل 
-------
عشيرة ال زعيتر اختطفت 4 من الجيش السوري الحر من مستشفيات البقاع وهم كلهم جرحى احدهم اصابته حرجة .
وأشارت الى ان لديها صورا على الاجهزة الخلوية لكل هؤلاء ...


آل جعفر يتحدثون عن أنهم دخلوا إلى سوريا.. واختطفوا مجموعة من "الجيش السوري الحر"*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*آلِ المقداد يرفضون إطلاق سراح المخطوف التركي ويوافقون على الاجتماع بوزير الداخلية اللبناني .*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*آل المقداد لوزير الخارجية اللبناني بعد اجتماعه معهم: الافراج عن الأسير التركي مرتبط بالافراج عن حسان المقداد
*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*شبكة اخبار القصير الوطنية
عاجل القصير 
بعملية نوعية قام بها جيشنا البطل وضرب احد اوكار الارهابيين بالقصير وتم سحق كل من الارهابيين 
علي البستاني 
احمد حسن العدل 
بلال الحاج موسى 
محمد يحيى عمار
عبد السلام محمود الواو
عبد الكريم محمد الواو 
بالأضافة لثمانية جثث مجهولة الهوية 
الله يحمي جنودنا الابطال
*


----------



## Merkava (16 أغسطس 2012)

احلا مسلسل رمضاني ......حماه الديار في سحق جيش عرعور الحمار
واحلا جيش سوري على راس راسي من فوق


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*صدقني حبيبي ميركافا رقم عشرات القتلى يومياً أصبح من الماضي ، الآن بالمئات ، وانعكست الآية فباتت الجزيرة بدلاً من مضاعفة القتلى لإثارة الشعب باتت تستر على نصفهم لرفع معنويات المسلحين .*

*فإذا أعلنت بالأمس 193 قتيلاً ، فتأكد الرقم على الأقل 300 .*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2012)

*شوف حبيبي :*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أغسطس 2012)

*الجيش الكر يعلن انسحابه من منطقة التل في ريف دمشق وسيطرة الجيش السوري بعد خسائر فادحة للإرهابيين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2012)

*عاجل نقلاً عن صفحة إرهابية :*
*



حلب - صلاح الدين || استشهاد 4 عناصر من كتيبة شهداء 
الحمدانية خلال الاشتباكات في صلاح الدين وهم :
 سعيد غزال"ابو مهند"قائد 
الكتيبة
 محمد غزال
 نور "شيخ الدانة"
 رياض غضبان

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2012)

*نقلاً عن الصفحة الإرهابية الخاصة بمنطقة التل في ريف دمشق التي حررت بالأمس :*

*



 في التل خلال خمسة أيام 
تم استشهاد أكثر من مئة شهيد دفاع عن المدينة ولمنع الجيش القاتل من الدخول الى 
اراضيها الطاهرة ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يعني أكثر من 100 فطيسة للجيش الكر وهذا يعني كتائب بكاملها أبيدت .*


----------



## grges monir (20 أغسطس 2012)

*صوره  لبشار الاسد فى العيد منتشره على الفيس و يتجول فى شوارع دمشق شاهد بيعمل ايه*​*  
 سوريا بشار الأسد يتجول في شوارع دمشق بعد صلاة العيد و يتذوق الحلوى وسط ترحيب شعبي واضح
 





*​


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2012)

*سيدي بوتين ،، تمت المهمة بنجاح :*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2012)

*شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة :*
*هام | دمشق | دمر : 

 انفجار سيارة مفخخة بمجموعة مسلحة كانوا  متوجهين بها لركنها في مكان مستهدف لتفجيرها و لكن فجرها الله بهم و قتل جميع من كان فيها قرب جسر دمر عند كازية عبود صباح اليوم و القتلى :
 محمد حسام الدين العلبي
 أحمد الجندي
 عامر السعودي*

*شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة :*
*عاجل | دمشق | نهر عيشة : 

 يستمر الجيش العربي السوري بملاحقة المسلحين في جميع اماكن تواجدهم في العاضمة و ريفها و نتيجة اولية لعملية تمشيطة نهر عيشة مققتل عدد كبير من المسلحين عرف منهم :
 المسلح و الاعلامي مصعب محمد سعيد العودة الله و هو من درعا - نوى.
 طارق فطايري
 علاء قباني
 مسلح من بيت الشعار
 حسين أبوعلاء*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2012)

*شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة :*
*عاجل | دمشق | كفرسوسة :

 وحدات عسكرية و أمنية تمشط و تداهم أوكار المسلحين في كفرسوسة عشوائيات وبساتين و تقتل و تجرح وتعتقل العشرات منذ فجر اليوم و حتى اللحظة و وصلنا أسماء من القتلى و هم :
 سامر عجوز
 علي حجل
 محمد حجل
 رياض حجل
 أحمد سليم
 أمين غدارة
 عبد الناصر جزائري
...*
* جمال تقوى
 أيمن تقوى (ابن جمال)
 صلاح تقوى
 محمد تقوى (ابن صلاح)
 محمد درغام أبو حسن
 خلدون قصاب
 كاسم غدارة
 مروان درغام (ابن عدنان)
 نذير تقي " أبو علاء "
 علاء تقي (ابن نذير)
 إبراهيم تقي (ابن نذير)
 حسام درغام
 هشام درغام
 صبحي حجل
 أحمد تقوى (ابن جمال)
 حمزة جورية (ابن صبحي)
 محمد المصري
 و تستمر حملة الحسم الكاسح جدا في دمشق وريفها بدون توقف .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2012)

*شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة :*
*عاجل | درعا | الحراك : 

 مقتل عدد آخر من المسلحين في اشتباكات مدينة الحراك و وصلنا منهم صباحا :
 عبد المحيد مرعي أبو صافي
 عبد الحميد مرعي أبو صافي
 باسم محمد حسين السلامات ( الوزيرة )
 سليم عبد السلام التركماني
 منصور الحصان التركماني 
 عمر الحامد الزامل (مسلح و إعلامي )*

*وتأكدت بنفسي من استغاثات المعارضين .*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2012)

*عاجل | ادلب | اريحا :

 افادنا مراسل **شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N** عن اشتباكات عنيفة جدا جدا مستمرة منذ الصباح حتى اللحظة في أريحا بين أعداد هائلة من المسلحين أتوا من جبل الزاوية و من أريحا و من جميع ريف ادلب لصد عملية تطهير المدينة من المسلحين للمرة الثانية و الجيش العربي السوري بمشاركة نسور الجيش يسحق المسلحين و يقتل العشرات و الجثث تملا الشوارع و بين الاشجار و انتظرو بعد انتهاء الاشتباكات اخبار سارة جدا عن اريحا بإذن الله و الدعاء الدعاء للجيش .*


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2012)

* بابا عمرو وثورة الذبح لمئتي مواطن سوري أعزل *

​ 

​ ​ * [FONT=&quot]ومحكمة لمحاكمة المؤيدين*

* [FONT=&quot]تحقيق للتلفزيون الهولندي يكشف مسؤولية الجيش الحر عن قتل وتهجير اهالي حمص. [/FONT]*

​ [FONT=&quot]شباب المهجر – ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]دام برس) -- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نشرت صحيفة "دير شبيغل[/FONT]" [FONT=&quot]الألمانية بتاريخ 26 من الشهر الجاري تقريرا عن "بابا عمرو" أعدته مراسلتها في بيروت "أولريكه بوتس" كشفت فيه عن الوجه الآخر لثورة الذبح التي قامت فيها العصابات الإرهابية المسلحة والتي قلما تطرقت إليها وسائل الإعلام الغربية، ويكشف التحقيق، الذي جاء تحت عنوان " جلاد (أو سيّاف) باباعمرو[/FONT]"[FONT=&quot]، عن ممارسات إجرامية مشينة للعصابات الإرهابية المسلحة بحق المخطوفين من المدنيين والعسكريين، وعن إنشائهم "كتيبة للدفن" وأخرى للتحقيق أو الاستجواب ، ومقبرة خاصة بمن يقتلونهم . وتنقل المراسلة عن أحد أبرز [/FONT]"[FONT=&quot]السيافين" قوله إن عمليات القتل تجري ذبحا بالسكاكين ، وإن 20 بالمئة من المخطوفين جرى ذبحهم بهذه الطريقة، أي أكثر من مئتي ضحية من أصل حوالي 600 مخطوف.../...[/FONT]​ ​ 
​ [FONT=&quot]وبحسب موقع الحقيقة المعارض الذي نشر الترجمة الكاملة للنص الألماني فإن لهذه العصابات الإجرامية محاكم ميدانية وكتائب من الجلادين تقوم بعمليات التعذيب والترويع لكل من يقع تحت أيديهم، ويذكر التقرير وفقاً لكلام أحد أعضاء هذه العصابات أنهم قاموا بقتل جنود نظاميين بعد إرغامهم على تسجيل اعترافات تحت التعذيب والتي نفذتها مجموعة أخرى تدعى مجموعة (كتيبة الاستجواب) لتأتي ما تسمى بـ"كتيبة الدفن" وتقوم بدفن الجثث الغارقة بالدماء كيفما اتفق في رمال المقبرة الواقعة إلى الغرب من بابا عمرو، الحي الذي كان آنذاك تحت سيطرة تلك العصابات.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتضيف الصحيفة نقلا عن أحد أعضاء تلك التنظيمات الإرهابية المجرمة اعترافه: "لا أعلم لماذا، لكن القتل باليد لا يمثل مشكلة بالنسبة إليّ. هذا ما جعل رفاقي يوكلون لي وظيفة الجلاد الذي ينفذ الحكم. هذه وظيفة لا يقدر عليها إلا مجنون مثلي"، وتقول إن الإرهابيين أنشؤوا أيضا جهاز قضاء بديل في حمص في الخريف الماضي مهمته محاكمة المؤيدين ثم تحويلهم إلى كتائب التعذيب والذبح.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]من جهة أخرى أظهر تحقيق ميداني أجراه الموفد الخاص للتلفزيون الهولندي إلى حمص، جان إيكلبوم، بعضا من الوجه الآخر لحقيقة ما جرى ويجري في المدينة على أيدي عصابات "الجيش السوري الحر" بحق أبناء المدينة الذين رفضوا التظاهر ، وهو الوجه الذي تتغافل عنه وسائل الإعلام العربية والغربية عن سابق إصرار وترصد ، فضلا عن إعلام المعارضة السورية بأجنحتها المختلفة تقريبا[/FONT]. [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]التحقيق الذي أجري مطلع هذا الأسبوع يتناول قصصا لخمس عشرة عائلة يبلغ تعداد أفرادها أكثر من مئة فرد فروا من الأحياء التي يقيمون فيها إلى مناطق أخرى حيث يقيمون في الفنادق بمساعدة مؤسسات الدولة ، بعد أن هربوا من أحيائهم نتيجة للممارسات الإجرامية التي أقدم مسلحو "كتيبة الفاروق" على ارتكابها بحقهم ، بما في ذلك قتل وخطف بعض أبنائهم لعدم مشاركتهم في المظاهرات[/FONT]! [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]ويظهر أحد أفراد العائلة (أو من أصدقائها) صورا ملتقطة بالموبايل داخل أحد المشافي لما فعله مجرمو[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]كتيبة الفاروق" بحقهم من قتل وتمثيل بالجثث . ويقول هذا الشخص إن الصور التي رآها لأفعالهم جعله "يكره هؤلاء الثوريين إذا كانت تصح عليهم هذه التسمية ، فهم مجرمون" ، مضيفا القول" إن هؤلاء لا يقاتلون من أجل الحرية ، فمن يقاتل من أجل الحرية لا يقطّع الجثث ويرميها في الأنهار والشوارع[/FONT]". [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]الزيارة الثانية التي قام بها موفد التلفزيون الهولندي كانت لأفراد عائلة "سمير الحسين"، وهم من حي "البياضة" . وهي عائلة قتل مسلحو " الجيش السوري الحر[/FONT]" [FONT=&quot]أحد أبنائها ، وهو سائق سيارة تكسي، بالسواطير[/FONT]! [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]اللافت ، كما يقول موفد القناة ، أن هؤلاء الذين تعرضوا للتنكيل بهم من قبل مجرمي "كتيبة الفاروق"، هم من أبناء حمص الأصليين في الحارات والأحياء القديمة[/FONT].​[/FONT]


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jfMp0_hO9kg[/YOUTUBE]

التلفزيون الهولندي يعرض شهادات بعض  العائلات الحمصيةالتي تعرضت لجرائم على يد ما يسمى الجيش الحر​


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zjDFzHyqchk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*قناة بي بي سي تفضح جرائم الجيش الحر الطائفية في*

​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 أغسطس 2012)

*مقزز ليبي من أشباه البشر أرسل إلى جهنم تحت أقدام بواسلنا :



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 أغسطس 2012)

*قناة الخنزيرة تعرض أناساً مذبوحين على أساس أنهم مدنيون والمعلق على الفيديو يقول لا إله إلا الله ،، ذبح بالسكاكين .*

*وهم شهداء الأمن بعد أن عرضوهم وهم مخطوفون ، وذبحوهم لاحقاً .*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 أغسطس 2012)

*قوات الأسد تعدم أكثر من 450 شخصاً معظمهم من الأطفال والنساء فى مسجد بريف دمشق.. والجيش الحر يعلن النفير العام ويتوعد الأسد برد "يزلزل كيانه"*









مجازر بشار فى سوريا - صورة أرشيفية
كتب محمد طنطاوى

فى أعنف وأدمى يوم منذ اندلاع الثورة السورية، قبل نحو 17 شهراً، قامت قوات نظام الرئيس السورى بشار الأسد، بارتكاب أكبر مجزرة بحق المدنيين فى مدينة داريا، حيث قامت القوات النظامية، معززة بالطائرات الحربية والدبابات والآليات، باقتحام المدينة بمساعدة عدد كبير من الشبيحة.

وأسفرت الهجمة الأمنية على المدينة عن سقوط أكبر عدد من الشهداء منذ اندلاع الثورة، حيث شهد يوم أمس وصباح اليوم الأحد وقوع أكثر من 450 شهيداً، وعدة آلاف من المصابين، بعضهم فى حالة خطيرة، وهو الأمر الذى يرجح ارتفاع عدد الشهداء الذين سقطوا ليتجاوز الـ 700 شهيد.

من جابنه، أكد أبو مجاهد الدمشقى، أحد عناصر الجيش السورى الحر، أن قوات الأسد قامت بإعدام أكثر من 250 شخصاً، رمياً بالرصاص وذبحاً بالأسلحة البيضاء، وأن هذا العدد الضخم من الشهداء عثر عليه بعد انسحاب قوات الأسد لتفاجأ الجماهير بهذا العدد المرعب من الشهداء.

وأضاف الدمشقى، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن ميليشيات وكتائب من الشبيحة والأمن السورى قامت بمحاصرة مسجد داخل مدينة داريا، حيث قتل معظم الذين كانوا يستخدمون المسجد كملجأ، وأكد النشطاء أن باقى الجثث عثر عليها فى منازل وفى مخابئ فى أقبية مبان سكنية، حيث قتل أصحابها بالرصاص على أيدى جنود الأسد الذين اقتحموا هذه المبانى.

وفى السياق ذاته، أكد المرصد السورى لحصر شهداء الثورة، أنه ومع تواصل قصف قوات الأسد للعديد من المناطق، يرتفع عدد الضحايا الذين سقطوا الشهر الجارى إلى ما يقارب 4000 شخص، الأمر الذى يجعل من شهر أغسطس الحالى الشهر الأكثر دموية منذ اندلاع الثورة قبل 17 شهراً، حيث قتل فى 25 يوماً أكثر من 3000 مدنى، و918 عنصراً من القوات النظامية، و38 منشقاً عن الجيش السورى.

من ناحية أخرى، أكد قائد الجناح العسكرى لقبائل سوريا خالد الخلف انشقاق نائب الرئيس السورى فاروق الشرع منذ نحو أسبوع، وقال إن الشرع وصل قبل يومين إلى مدينة الحراك فى درعا وتم إخراجه منها إلى جهة آمنة بعد أن حاصرت نحو 100 دبابة مدينة الحراك وقصفتها.

وأضاف الخلف، فى بيان له، أن قيادة الجيش الحر فى تواصل مستمر مع عدد من المقاتلين المكلفين بحماية الشرع، مؤكداً أنه فى خلال أيام سيسمع الجميع أخباراً وصفها بـ"السارة"، مشيراً إلى أن نائب الأسد يتجه حالياً نحو إحدى الدول المجاورة واستطعنا تأمينه.

وكشف القيادى العسكرى أن ماهر الأسد شقيق الرئيس السورى يعانى من الإصابات التى لحقته فى العملية التى قام بها الجيش الحر قبل نحو شهر، والتى استهدفت مبنى الأمن القومى، وقال إنهم الآن يحاولون جاهدين إنعاشه بعد أن مات "سريرياً".

وفى السياق ذاته، أعلن الجيش السورى الحر حالة النفير العام فى كافة المدن والمحافظات السورية، بعد المجزرة البشعة التى قامت بها قوات الأمن، وتوعدت القيادة العامة للجيش السورى الحر النظام السورى بالقصاص لأرواح الشهداء الذين قضوا فى المجزرة.

وقال الجيش الحر، فى بيان له، رداً على المجزرة، إننا سنقتص لأرواح الشهداء، ولن يغمض لنا جفن ولن تذوق أعيننا طعم النوم حتى نقتص لأهلنا المسالمين الذين قتلوا غدراً فى بيت من بيوت الله، كما حمل الجيش الحر المجتمع الدولى المسئولية عن حدوث المجزرة بعد السكوت عن مجازر الأسد وقصفه للمدن والقرى والبلدات السورية.


----------



## The Antiochian (26 أغسطس 2012)

*التقرير يقول 3000 مدني و900 جندي و 38 منشق
طيب وكم إرهابي ؟؟
كل إرهابي يقتل ينسب للمدنيين ؟؟
يتبع*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 أغسطس 2012)

*من الكذب القول 38 منشق فقط قتلوا ، في حين أن صفحاتهم تعترف برقم أكبر بكثير من ناحية المنشقين ، علماً أنهم قرابة 5% فقط من الجيش الكر أو أقل حتى باعتراف صفحاتهم .*

*كتائب بكاملها أبيدت ، مناطق كثير احتلت وتم تحريرها ،، والنتيجة القول 3000 مدني وعدم سقوط إرهابيين !!!!*

*لا أنكر سقوط مدنيين يومياً فهذه شريعة الحروب ، خاصة حرب العصابات بين الأحياء والأبنية ، لكن لا أن نحرف الواقع بهذا الشكل .*

*وكيف يسمح صحفي محترم لنفسه بالحديث عن دولة أخرى واستخدام في مقاله كلمة "شهداء" على مزاجه ؟؟ هل بات التحلي بأقل قدر من الحياد أمراً منسياً ؟؟؟*

*بالنسبة لإصابة ماهر الأسد التي صدعوا رؤوسنا بها وقالوا أنه ميت سريرياً فهذا كذب محض لا دليل عليه .*

*وأما بالنسبة لفاروق الشرع نائب الرئيس الذي قالت العربية أنه بالأردن (وعلى فكرة هو معارض وأعلم ذلك لكنه لا ينشق طمعاً منه بأن يكون له دور الرئاسة في التسوية وهو حلم إبليس بالجنة) ، ظهر اليوم في لقاء الوفد الإيراني بالفيديو والصور !!*

*حرب إعلامية نتنة ، لم يعد فيها أي ميثاق للشرف المهني .*


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

*شـبكـة أخـبـار ســـوريـة | S.N.N
*

 * مصادر  الدنيا في حلب : القوات المسلحة تطهر منطقة المول التجاري في سيف الدولة  من الإرهابيين الذين كانوا يتخذونها مقرا لتنفيذ جرائمهم ضد المواطنين

 القوات المسلحة تعثر في المول التجاري على جهاز بث فضائي وعدد من الكاميرات وأجهزة التخزين 
*


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

*التلفزيون السوري :قواتنا الباسلة تستهدف مستودعا للذخيرة في مدينة الباب في ريف حلب و تدمره بالكامل*







*مصادر  الدنيا في مدينة حلب :  وحدة من الجيش العربي السوري تطهر حي العامرية و  تل الزرازير في المدينة و تسحق فلول الارهابيين الذين روعوا المواطنين*





*شـبكـة أخـبـار ســـوريـة | S.N.N
*

 * الإعلامي حسين مرتضي - اللاذقية 

 تدمير 6 سيارات دفع رباعي بمن فيها على طريق قسطل في ريف اللاذقية. 
*


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]12y-yNArO5E&feature#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## azazi (29 أغسطس 2012)

انا ضد الاسد وحكمة وبالمقابل ضد الاسلاميين .... ولكن من السفاهه ان نقول ان الاسد اعدم نساء واطفال. واتحدّى اثبات ذلك. كل هذه الاكاذيب يستعملها الاعلام الطائفي للتحريض وزيادة اشعال فتيل الفتن ..


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أغسطس 2012)

*يسرني التحدث للمعارضين الشرفاء أمثالك وأمثال أصدقائي .*
*كونك تؤمن أنه ما من دليل على إعدام نساء وأطفال عمداً وكحالة عامة ، وكونك تفهم ما يساق إعلامياً .*
*هل لي بمعرفة أسباب كونك ضد الأسد ؟؟*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (29 أغسطس 2012)

االوفد      استولا الجيش الحر علي مستودع صواريخ كيمائيه


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أغسطس 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> االوفد      استولا الجيش الحر علي مستودع صواريخ كيمائيه



*احتمال أن يزال الوجود وتأتي القيامة قبل أمر كهذا*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أغسطس 2012)

*مصدر عسكري مسؤول : مقاتلونا الأبطال تصدوا بكل شجاعة ورجولة لهجوم إرهابي نفذته أعداد كبيرة من العصابات على مطار تفتناز في محافظة ادلب العسكري واوقعوا خسائر فادحة فى صفوف الإرهابيين بين قتيل وجريح ولاذ الباقون بالفرا

المصدر أكد أن الاشتباك لم يسفر عن اي خسائر فى المعدات أو الأرواح بإستثناء جريحين من جنودنا الميامين جروحهما طفيفة 

المصدر : الهجوم يأتي في إطار الحرب المسعورة التي يشنها أعداء سورية عليها بهدف النيل من هيبة جيشنا العقائدي والتأثير على معنويات رجاله الابطال الذين يسحقون ما تبقى من فلول تلك العصابات المأجورة*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أغسطس 2012)

*مقتل ٥٠ إرهابي معظمهم من ليبيا على يد بواسلنا في حلب وصور جثثهم وجثث إرهابيي منطقة التل المحررة في ريف دمشق منتشرة على الصفحات الإخبارية .

اليوم يطل الأسد في لقاء تلفزيوني الساعة التاسعة بتوقيت سوريا على قناة الدنيا*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أغسطس 2012)

*اللقاء ابتدأ قبل ١٠ دقائق*


----------



## besm alslib (29 أغسطس 2012)

*
     المقابلة الكاملة للسيد الرئيس بشار الأسد 29 8 2012   *​ 



[YOUTUBE]2pazqkr_Wto&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (30 أغسطس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *احتمال أن يزال الوجود وتأتي القيامة قبل أمر كهذا*




انا ماجايبلكش حاجه من عندي فيه فيديو لعمليه الاستيلاء علي الاسلحه


----------



## The Antiochian (30 أغسطس 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> انا ماجايبلكش حاجه من عندي فيه فيديو لعمليه الاستيلاء علي الاسلحه



*أستاذي أنا لا ألومك ولا يحق لي أصلاً أن أدين ،، فقط طرحت رأيي المتواضع ، ولا مانع لدي من طرح الفيديو لنناقشه معاً فقد بتنا خبراء في كشف الأكاذيب لكثرة ما مر علينا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## besm alslib (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*عن صفحة (د.جهاد مقدسي)*


 *"سورية  برس" ـ هام : اول عملية تفجير إستشهاديه ضد حاجز للـ "الارهابيين  التكفيريين" حيث أقدم المواطن (ف.س) ابو قيس بتفجير نفسه بحاجز أرهابي في  الدوار الواصل بين كفر بطنا وسقبا و تسبب التفجير ب قتل ١٠ ارهابيي رداً  على قتل والدته وزوجته وطفليه قيس ١٠ سنوات و رؤى ٧ سنوات.




 *


----------



## besm alslib (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*عن صفحة (د.جهاد مقدسي)

*إدلب*
*
-  وحدات الجيش واصلت برفقة عناصر حفظ النظام انتصاراتها بإريحا وجبل  الأربعين، وانتقلت عبر أوتستراد حلب -جسر الشغور إلى ببدات وقرى محمبل،  الفريكة وسلة الزهور.

 وقامت مجموعة إرهابية لليوم الثالث على التوالي  بالهجوم على منطقة حارم من كل الجهات، حيث تم التصدي للهجوم من عناصر حرس  الحدود وعناصر المفارز الأمنية واللجان الشعبية وتم إيقاع خسائر فادحة في  صفوف الإرهاب ولم تتمكن المجموعة من السيطرة على المنطقة.
 ولا تزال  المجموعات الإرهابية تقطع الكهرباء والماء والاتصالات والمواد الغذائية عن  منطقة حارم وكذلك الأمر في منطقة سلقين التي شهدت اضرابات عديدة حيث تعرضت  سيارة طعام تابعة لوحدات حرس الحدود لكمين مسلح نتج عنه اشتباك أصيب على  أثره ضابط برتبة رائد فيما حصل اشتباك آخر على طريق قريتي كفر هند -عزمارين  بسلقين قتل على أثره عدد كبير من الإرهابيين، فيما استشهد المدني رائد  يوسف العريس من منطقة حارم.

 - أن أبرز  الأحداث التي وقعت اليوم كانت إقدام انتحاري على تفجير نفسه بسيارة لنقل  الغاز على حاجز لوحدات الجيش في قرية معرشورين بمعرة النعمان، أسفر عن  أضرار مادية دون إصابة أي عنصر.
 أما مدينة إدلب، فشهدت هدوء نسبي تخلله  تفجير مجموعة إرهابية لعبوة ناسفة زرعها مسلحون بحي الثورة قرب محل  "قبيشو" ولم ينتج عن تفجير العبوة أي إصابات بشرية إنما اقتصرت على  الماديات


----------



## Thunder Coptic (2 سبتمبر 2012)

وايه اخبار الهجوم علي المطارات وما مدا صحه هذه الاخبار


----------



## The Antiochian (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*هاجموا مطارين في إدلب ، أفضل ما استطاعوا تحقيقه في تفتناز هو تصوير المروحيات من بعيد ولن تتخيل كمية فطائسهم التي اعترفوا بها بالصور في تلك العملية .

بينما في الهجمة على المطار الآخر (كلا المطارين في محافظة إدلب) استطاعوا ضرب طائرة لحظة إقلاعها ، ما رفع عدد الطائرات المدمرة منذ بدء الأزمة إلى ٣ إحداها مروحية وإحداها عطل فني والثالثة ضربت خلال الإقلاع

وأما بقية صور المروحيات الساقطة تم إثبات أنها موجودة على النت من سنوات في أفغانستان وغيرها*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (2 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هاجموا مطارين في إدلب ، أفضل ما استطاعوا تحقيقه في تفتناز هو تصوير المروحيات من بعيد ولن تتخيل كمية فطائسهم التي اعترفوا بها بالصور في تلك العملية .
> 
> بينما في الهجمة على المطار الآخر (كلا المطارين في محافظة إدلب) استطاعوا ضرب طائرة لحظة إقلاعها ، ما رفع عدد الطائرات المدمرة منذ بدء الأزمة إلى 3 إحداها مروحية وإحداها عطل فني والثالثة ضربت خلال الإقلاع
> 
> وأما بقية صور المروحيات الساقطة تم إثبات أنها موجودة على النت من سنوات في أفغانستان وغيرها*



شاهدت علي قناه الحقييره ان الارهابيين استولو علي عده مطارات واستطاعو اسقاط 10 طائرات ميج 23 :smile02


----------



## The Antiochian (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*أستاذي لو استولوا على مطار واحد فقط لكانت الحرب الآن في الجو .
بعد لحظات خبر جميل
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

* يو بي آي :مصدر رسمي: القضاء على أكثر من 120 "مسلحاً وإرهابياً" في أنحاء متفرقة من سوريا
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*احرار شعب مصر وراء القائد بشار الأسد قلبا وقالبا


https://www.facebook.com/#!/AhrarShbMsrWraAlqaydBsharAlasd
​*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*خاص بشبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة : 

صرح مصدر أمني لشبكتنا أن حصاد قواتنا المسلحة من أرواح الإرهابيين خلال الأيام ال 10 الأخيرة تجاوز 1000 قتيل في مختلف المحافظات ، مشيرا إلى أن قواتنا المسلحة كسرت ظهر الإرهابيين في عدة أماكن توزعت على النحو التالي : 

150 قتيل في ريف إدلب 
150 قتيل في ريف اللاذقية 
200 قتيل في حلب و ريفها 
150 قتيل في حمص 
150 قتيل في ريف حمص 
50 قتيل في ريف دمشق 
50 قتيل في ريف حماه 
100 قتيل في دير الزور 

طبعا ممكن أن يزيد أو يقل العدد ب+-10 ، إلا أن القاسم المشترك هو أن كل هذه الأعداد سقطت لإرهابيي الجيش الكر ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*شبكة إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة :

عاجل | ريف إدلب : 

بعد الاعتداءات المتكررة على مطار أبو الضهور العسكري ، وحدات من قواتنا المسلحة مدعومة بالطيران تطهر محيط منطقة أبو الضهور و تقتل عشرات الإرهابيين .. 

و هكذا يمكننا القول أن فكرة الهجوم على المطارات قد فشلت فشلا ذريعا و انتهت بعد هجمات خاسرة للإرهاب على مطارات أبو الضهور و تفتناز و منبج و كويرس سقط فيها مئات القتلى و الجرحى بصفوف الإرهابيين دون تحقيق نجاحات تذكر ..
*


----------



## besm alslib (4 سبتمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *احرار شعب مصر وراء القائد بشار الأسد قلبا وقالبا
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/AhrarShbMsrWraAlqaydBsharAlasd
> ​*



*تسلم ايديك ابي الحبيب*

*وربي يحميك ويحمي كل انسان حاسس بوجعنا وبيحاول يوصل الحقيقه اللي عمنحاول احنا كمان نوصلها لكل العالم بس للاسف ما عميتنسى النا هالشي*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*تقرير تلفزيون الدنيا عن حاجز للجيش بتاريخ 4 - 4 :
*[YOUTUBE] 1x5b8bU73b8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*بعد أيام من الأصوات البعيدة المتواصلة للاشتباكات ، نقلاً عن أكبر صفحة موالية Bashar Al Assad :
إنها دمشق تنفض عن بكرة أبيها ترابها الذي غسلته دماء شهداء الوطن . 

إنها دمشق تشهد آخر عمليات التطهير بها . 

فما تسمعوه من أصوات ما هو إلا نتيجة عمليات التطهير للمجموعات الارهابية المسلحة في مناطق ببيلا ويلدا وبيت سحم التي روعت أمن المواطنين واتخذتهم دروعاً بشرية . 

أيام قليلة وستعود دمشق كما كانت لا تخشوا شيئاً فإن مقولة السيد الرئيس بشار الأسد نصب أعين حماة الديار : 

إن القوات المسلحة عندما تخوض معارك داخل المدن عليها أن تأخذ بالاعتبار شيئين.. أولاً الحرص على الأرواح وثانياً الحرص على الممتلكات.. عدا عن ذلك القوات المسلحة إذا أرادت أن تستخدم كل قدراتها العسكرية بما فيها القدرات النارية تستطيع أن تسحق العدو في وقت قصير.. ولكن هذا مرفوض ولا يحقق النتائج المطلوبة.

*


----------



## rana1981 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

متابع ومجهود كبير شكراااااا لكل شخص عم ينقل الخبر الصحيح عن سورية


----------



## The Antiochian (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*أردوغان : زيارتي لقبر صلاح الدين الايوبي وصلاتي في الجامع الاموي بدمشق ، باتت قريبة
هههه على فكرة التصريح حقيقي وليس نكتة ،، لعله يتأمل بأن نسمح له بالاعتذار ههههه
سنرى معاً كلمة قريبة ماذا تعني ههههه اسأل ساركوزي يا قردوغان

*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*صحيفة "التايمز" البريطانية: "المقاتلين الأجانب مع "حركة طالبان" في باكستان يغادرون المناطق القبيلة ويتجهون الى سوريا
كشفت صحيفة "التايمز" البريطانية أن "المقاتلين الأجانب مع "حركة طالبان" في باكستان يغادرون المناطق القبيلة في هذا البلد، ويتجه بعضهم إلى سوريا للإنضمام إلى المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة"، مشيرة إلى أن "تصعيد الولايات المتحدة الهجمات بالطائرات من دون طيار وتضاؤل الدعم، جعل الحياة غير مريحة وبشكل متزايد بالنسبة للمقاتلين العرب كضيوف على حركة طالبان".

ولفتت إلى أن "نحو 250 مقاتلاً، معظمهم من الدول العربية، غادروا باكستان في الأشهر الأخيرة، ووعد بعضهم عائلاته بالعودة، في حين قام آخرون منهم ببيع كل ممتلكاتهم وأسلحتهم، وفقاً لمصادر قبلية وأخرى في حركة التمرد"، مشيرة إلى أن "رحيل المقاتلين العرب من باكستان للإنضمام إلى القتال في سوريا يأتي بعد موجات مشابهة من النزوح سابقاً إلى ليبيا ومصر، لكن أحد قادة المتمردين أصر على أن هذا التوجه لن يكون له تأثير كبير على عمليات المتمردين في باكستان". ونسبت الصحيفة إلى القائد، الذي لم تكشف عن هويته، قوله "نحن في الواقع سعداء لذهاب هؤلاء المقاتلين من أجل مساعدة أخواننا في الدول العربية"، كاشفة عن أن "معظم المقاتلين العرب كانوا متحالفين مع شبكة "حقاني"، التي قُدر بأن لديها نحو 2000 مقاتل، وتوجه معظم عملياتها ضد قوات منظمة حلف شمال الأطلسي (ناتو) في أفغانستان". وأكدت أن "وكالة الإستخبارات الباكستانية المشتركة على بينة بمغادرة المقاتلين العرب"، ناقلة عن مسؤول فيها تأكيده أن "لا معلومات لديه عن الجهة التي يقصدونها".*


----------



## SALVATION (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*



ولفتت إلى أن "نحو 250 مقاتلاً، معظمهم من الدول 
العربية، غادروا باكستان في الأشهر الأخيرة، ووعد بعضهم عائلاته بالعودة، في حين 
قام آخرون منهم ببيع كل ممتلكاتهم وأسلحتهم، وفقاً لمصادر قبلية وأخرى في حركة 
التمرد"، مشيرة إلى أن "رحيل المقاتلين العرب من باكستان للإنضمام إلى القتال في 
سوريا يأتي بعد موجات مشابهة من النزوح سابقاً إلى ليبيا ومصر، لكن أحد قادة 
المتمردين أصر على أن هذا التوجه لن يكون له تأثير كبير على عمليات المتمردين في 
باكستان". ونسبت الصحيفة إلى القائد، الذي لم تكشف عن هويته، قوله "نحن في الواقع 
سعداء لذهاب هؤلاء المقاتلين من أجل مساعدة أخواننا في الدول العربية"، كاشفة عن أن 
"معظم المقاتلين العرب كانوا متحالفين مع شبكة "حقاني"، التي قُدر بأن لديها نحو 
2000 مقاتل، وتوجه معظم عملياتها ضد قوات منظمة حلف شمال الأطلسي (ناتو) في 
أفغانستان". وأكدت أن "وكالة الإستخبارات الباكستانية المشتركة على بينة بمغادرة 
المقاتلين العرب"، ناقلة عن مسؤول فيها تأكيده أن "لا معلومات لديه عن الجهة التي 
يقصدونها".

أنقر للتوسيع...

كويس خالص يعنى ارهابيين راحين يساعدوا ارهابيين زيهم حد عند اعتراض؟
الله يكون فى العون يا سوريا
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

* (ا ف ب): استعادت القوات السورية الخميس السيطرة على بلدة بالقرب من الحدود الأردنية كانت تستخدم كملاذ آمن للنازحين داخليا،
*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أردوغان : زيارتي لقبر صلاح الدين الايوبي وصلاتي في الجامع الاموي بدمشق ، باتت قريبة
> هههه على فكرة التصريح حقيقي وليس نكتة ،، لعله يتأمل بأن نسمح له بالاعتذار ههههه
> سنرى معاً كلمة قريبة ماذا تعني ههههه اسأل ساركوزي يا قردوغان
> 
> *


----------



## The Antiochian (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*المشركة رقم 1000 في هذا الموضوع :
صورة مراسل الجزيرة في حي التضامن الدمشقي ومصور تنسيقية التضامن بعد أن نال شرف الدعس بالحذاء العسكري للجيش السوري :



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*شام اف ام: الجيش العربي السوري يواصل تقدمه في حي سيف الدولة ويصل إلى مجمع مدارس بسام العمر*


----------



## grges monir (7 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *المشركة رقم 1000 في هذا الموضوع :
> صورة مراسل الجزيرة في حي التضامن الدمشقي ومصور تنسيقية التضامن بعد أن نال شرف الدعس بالحذاء العسكري للجيش السوري :
> 
> 
> ...


لااتفق معك انطاكى ومع النظام السورى بقيادة الرئيس بشار الاسد فى هذا الامر
مهما حدث خلاف  اعلامى وتقديم  حقائق ترى انها مشبوهة  هل يتم قتل مراسلين؟؟؟
هل رفع السلاح فى وجة الجيش ام انة يقدم مادة اعلامية من وجهة نظر مخالفة ؟؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*إن لم يشارك بالقتل فهو شارك بنقل السلاح ، وإن لم يفعل فهو يوثق عمليات قنص الجنود وهو يقول الله أكبر .

حبيبي هذا مراسل حربي ، وتضليلهم نبع الدماء الرئيسي .

كما أنهم حجبوا قنواتنا عن الأقمار الصناعية ولم يتبق سوى الكذب المطلق .

والدولة تمنح تراخيص لمئات الإعلاميين ووسائل الإعلام وتؤمن لهم الحماية ، كل غير مرخص فهو جاسوس يجب فعسه تحت الحذاء العسكري كالكلب الفاطس .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*NTV التركية توّثق إنشاء أميركا «درع استخباراتي» على حدود سوريا*


*  وثقت قناة "ان تي في" التركية إرسال الولايات المتحدة دبلوماسيين وعملاء  من وكالة الاستخبارات الأمريكية "سي أي إيه الى منطقة الحدود التركية  السورية ".*

* وأشارت القناة يوم الجمعة 7 سبتمبر/أيلول إلى أن مهمة  وكلاء الاستخبارات الأمريكية تتلخص في جمع المعلومات وسط اللاجئين  السوريين، فيما يعمل الدبلوماسيون الأمريكيون على مساعدة المتمردين.*

*  وأشارت القناة التركية إلى أن أنقرة وواشنطن اتفقتا في 24 أغسطس/آب الماضي  على إنشاء ما يسمى بالدرع الاستخباراتي ويديره موظفون من الـ "سي أي إيه"  عملوا في أفغانستان وباكستان.*​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*"الميادين" : الحسم في دمشق و حلب و حمص مستمر و شارف على الانتهاء ، و تحول واضح في موقف الدول الداعمة للتسلح.

للتوضيح يا أحباء فإن نهاية معركة حلب سيعني انكسار ظهر المسلحين (أنباء عن سيطرتهم على ثكنة هنانو في حلب لكن لا أنباء عن أي مدرعة فيها حتى وذلك من مصادرهم ، ما يدل على استماتتهم وتقديم الضحايا فقط في سبيل أي إنجاز وهمي يقنع العالم باستمرار دعمهم ) ، مع انهيار أي أمل لهم في دمشق وريفها وفي مدينة حمص ومجمل المحافظات ، وبذلك لا يبقى لهم إلا زوايا حدودية صغيرة في ريف حلب وإدلب ومع حدود لبنان في ريف حمص بالإضافة لما يسيطرون عليه في محافظة دير الزور لكن الصحراء تعزلهم فيها ، وحقول النفط بيد الدولة فلا شيء يدعو للعجلة فيها

*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق (أكثر مصدر حيادي وجدته في نقل الأمور عن الطرفين) :
مصدر عسكري: قوات الجيش العربي السوري تنفذ كميناً استهدف متمردين مسلحين في معرة مصرين بريف إدلب ما أدى لمقتل أكثر 42 منهم.*


----------



## amalon (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*الرب يعطيك العافية لمجهودك عنجد** موضوع رائع و بيرفع المعنويات إننا لسا قادرين نحكي الحقيقة بوجه كل** أعدائنا و الدناءة و النفاق و الكذب**.
الله يحمي سوريا و قائد سوريا و يحميك من الكلاب يلي حوليك و حولينا سواء بالواقع أو من خلال النت**.*
*و أنا ساكنة هون بموضوعك** ))))*


----------



## MohaMo (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بغض النظر عن مواقفككم فيما يحدث فى سوريا 
هل انتم راضون عن مقتل 100 شخص على الاقل يوميًـا برصاص الجيش النظامى
هل انتم راضون عن مقتل اطفال بالمئات فى مجازر متعددة اشهرها مجزرة الحولة 82 طفلًا برئ
هل هذه هى المحبة التى تقولونها يوم نهار و تدافعون عنه 
و فى الاخير الاخ الفاضل مبسوط و يقولك نال شرف الدعس العسكرى للجيش السورى
طيب تخيل كان هذا المُراسل اخاك او اباك او اى من اقربائك لديه طفل ينتظر عودته فى بيته .. هل كانت ردت فعلك ستكون هكذا ايضًـا

للأسف موقف المسيحيين من الثورة السورية موقف مُخزى بكل الاشكال


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

> هل انتم راضون عن مقتل 100 شخص على الاقل يوميًـا برصاص الجيش النظامى


*طبعاً أنت تظن أن من يعرض لك جميعهم من المدنيين ،، يا حبيبي الجيش حتى ولو أراد قتل المدنيين فليس لديه وقت لذلك ، فالمعارك مستمرة على جبهات كثيرة يومياً ، وقتلى المعارك هؤلاء إلى جهنم وراضون عن قتلهم تماماً .

سقوط مدنيين هو حتمية حرب العصابات وهم يسقطون برصاص الطرفين طبعاً فلا أحد يملك رصاصاً ذكياً يميز بين الناس داخل المعركة ، لكن الاتهامات جاهزة طبعاً .

يتم تسيط الضوء على المدنيين .

*


> *
> *هل انتم راضون عن مقتل اطفال بالمئات فى مجازر متعددة اشهرها مجزرة الحولة 82 طفلًا برئ


*وهل إذا أثبت لك أن كلاب الفورة من ارتكب مجزرة الحولة ستغير موقفك ؟؟ أم أنك تتباكى فقط مع ما يماشي طائفيتك ؟؟ وإذا حدثت المجازر من الإخونجية تكون حلالاً ؟؟؟؟
*


> *
> *
> و فى الاخير الاخ الفاضل مبسوط و يقولك نال شرف الدعس العسكرى للجيش السورى


*يا حبيبي المحبة تعني أنهم لو كانوا يريدون قتلي أنا لرفضت أن يقتلهم أحد أو أن يتم الدفاع عني .

لكنهم يريدون قتل الآخرين ،، أنا لدي 8 شهداء بينهم 7 مدنيون ،، آخرهم قبل يومين رجل كبير في السن يقربني بتروا ساقه وتركوه ينزف حتى الموت خلال قيامهم بإبادات طائفية ضد المسيحيين والعلويين في ريف اللاذقية الشمالي بقيادة جهاديين قدموا من تركيا .

ما الذي تعرفه أنت قبل أن تتفلسف على موقف المسيحيين ؟؟

*


> طيب تخيل كان هذا المُراسل اخاك او اباك او اى من اقربائك لديه طفل ينتظر عودته فى بيته .. هل كانت ردت فعلك ستكون هكذا ايضًـا


*إذا كان أبي سيخون الوطن ويخون شهدائي الـ 8 ، وينخرط في المشروع الصهيو - سلفي ، فأنا لا أريده .
أنت لا تفهم أننا نخوض معركة تحول قيادة العالم من أميركاا إلى روسيا والصين ، ما زلت في حدود الجزيرة ، وتتحدث عن الإنسانية التي تناسب مزاجك فقط ، أما عندما يقتل أطفالنا ونساؤنا فهذا لا يعنيك .

*


> للأسف موقف المسيحيين من الثورة السورية موقف مُخزى بكل الاشكال


*هذا موقف المسيحيين والعلويين والدروز وأهل السنة في الرقة ودمشق وحلب ، والناصريين والعروبيين والبعثيين والقوميين السوريين (أي المنتمين للحزب السوري القومي الاجتماعي) ، ما الذي تعرفه أنت من كل هذا بربك ؟؟

أنت لم تسمع يوماً إلا بموقف الإخونجية الذين تظهرهم لك الجزيرة في رداء متحضر .

فورة عهر وإجرام وكذب ،، فورة تخشى قناة تلفزيونية واحدة ضدها رغم أن معها 100 قناة ، وفقط 10 حيادية .

فورة طائفية تتوعد بإبادة العلويين وتتوعد بإبادة الشيعة في لبنان (وأطلقت اسم جمعة ما قبل الماضي على اسم معقل السنة في لبنان فهل هذه فورة سورية ؟؟ أم إخونجية !!) ، وتقوم بقتل وتهجير المسيحيين بالجملة في القصير والحميدية في حمص وفي عربين في ريف دمشق والكثير الكثير .

قبل أن تبيعني إنسانية مجدداً فكر بشهدائي الأبرياء ، وبأن كل ما يحدث لنا نصيبنا الكبير منه الذي يخفيه الإعلام العميل ، أتحداك أن يعرضوا جريمة واحدة لهم أو يعرضوا مشهداً واحداً يقوم الجيش فيه بتهريب المدنيين من خلال إحاطتهم بالجنود حتى يصاب الجنود ولا يصاب المدنيون ،، أو مشهد الجيش يوزع المعونات والخبز ، أو صور النازحين الذين حوتهم الدولة في المدارس وتقدم لهم يومياً ومنذ سنة أفضل أنواع الطعام مما كانوا يحلمون به ، وتذكر بأني سأثبت لك المجرم الحقيقي لمجزرة الحولة والشومرية الملاصقة لها (هي نفس المجزرة حدثت في القريتين معاً يومها) .

وأرني إن كنت إنسانياً أم تتستر بالإنسانية خلف طائفيتك التي يحرضوك بها كذباً ، كذباً لأنه ما من منصب في سوريا أياً كان وزير ، نائب ، ضابط من أي رتبة جيش أو أمن ، إلخ إلخ ، إلا ومعظم شاغليه من السنة ، ورئيس الوزراء حتماً سني .

كذباً لأنه لو كان العلويون يريدون إبادة السنة (كما يتم تصوير المشهد وكأنهم حاكمون بينها فعلياً هم في أفقر المناطق) فلماذا في محافظتيهم يوجد مئات آلاف السنة محاطين بملايين العلويين لم يمسهم إنسان بسوء ؟؟!! أو في الرقة السنية لم يسقط ربما 10 وفي اشتباكات فقط مثلاً ؟؟

سنكتشف كل ما في باطنك في مشاركتك القادمة .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*إنفجار قوي قرب كنيسة سان ميشيل في منطقة العزيزية ب حلب ولا تفاصيل أخرى حتى الآن*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حمص H.N.N
بشكل انتحاري جماعي هاجم قرابة 1500 مسلح مدينة عدرا العمالية في ريف دمشق محاولين اقتحامها للسيطرة عليها لكن قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة كانت في انتظارهم بشكل لم يتوقعوه و ارسلت 300 ارهابي منهم الى جهنم و جرحت و اعتقلت كثيرين وصادرت اسلحتهم بينما فر الباقون كالجرذان .. الهجوم اسفر عن استشهاد اربعة جنود بواسل و جرح اخرين ..
هذا وتشهد مدينة (عدرا العمالية) حالياً هدوء حذر وانتشار كثيف لقواتنا المسلحة*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
القوات السورية تصد هجوما على ثكنة في #حلب هنانو
قلت لكم بالأمس أنباء عن سيطرتهم على الثكنة ليتبين أن الأنباء كاذبة ، يعني حتى نصر وهمي لا يوجد لهم
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*


The Antiochian قال:



إنفجار قوي قرب كنيسة سان ميشيل في منطقة العزيزية ب حلب ولا تفاصيل أخرى حتى الآن

أنقر للتوسيع...


سقطت قذيفة هاون صباح اليوم السبت 8 أيلول/سبتمبر في باحة كنيسة سان ميشيل بمنطقة العزيزية في حلب.

مصدر من داخل الكنيسة كشف أنه وفي تمام الساعة 8 صباحاً كان هناك قداس تقيمه الكنيسة بشكل يومي وبعد انتهائه بحوالي ربع ساعة أي في تمام التاسعة والربع سمع صوت انفجار قوي في باحة الكنيسة.

أشار المصدر أنه شاهد قذيفة هاون قد سقطت في الباحة ما أدى لأضرار مادية تمثلت تحطم الزجاج وسقوط "الثريا" في حين أكد ألا إصابات بشرية حيث كان المصلون قد غادروا الكنيسة.

هذا وأشار مراسل عاجل أن قذيفة هاون أخرى سقطت بذات المنطقة استهدفت ديرالراهبات "الإيطالي" حيث أصابت الطابق الثاني من الدير ما أدى لإصابة راهبة بجروح طفيفة.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*الجيش السوري يتحدث عن "نصر قريب" في حلب*

*                 سورية | الميادين | 2012-09-07 *
*ومن حلب أفادت موفدة الميادين أن الاشتباكاتِ لا تزال مستمرةً في  حي حلبَ القديمة، حيث تمكنَ الجيشُ السوري من التقدمِ في حي السيد علي  باتجاه مَنطقة الشابورة. وقالت مصادرُ عسكرية إن الجيشَ يواجه انتشاراً  لقناصةِ المعارضة المسلحة في هذه المَنطقة، وأضافت إن ما يُستخدم في التقدم  هو الاسلحةُ الخفيفةُ والمتوسطة.*​ *وأشارتِ المصادرُ العسكرية إلى مقتلِ عدد منَ المسلحين وإصابةِ ثلاثةٍ  من الجيشِ السوري خلال العمليلة، فيما سقطت قذيفتا هاون قرب جامعٍ في  مَنطقةِ الشيخ مقصود في حلب، ما أدى الى سقوطِ عددٍ منَ القتلى والجرحى.*​ *وأكدّ ضابط كبير في الجيش لوكالة "فرانس برس" أنه واثق من أن النصر بات  قريباً، معتبراً أنه تمّ إجتياز الأصعب عبر السيطرة في 9 اب/اغسطس المنصرم  على حي صلاح الدين ومن ثم السبت الماضي على مشارف حي سيف الدولة،  الاستراتيجيين في غرب المدينة.*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*أحداث محافظة #إدلب - نشرة المركز السوري للتوثيق ليوم الجمعة 7-9-2012*

*      جماعة إسلامية متشددة تعلن مقتل اثنين من "مجاهديها" هما طلال هبرة  وعبد الله نجار في بلدة حارم بريف إدلب خلال مواجهات مع قوات الجيش السوري.*

*     مصدر عسكري:  قوات الجيش العربي السوري تنفذ كميناً استهدف متمردين مسلحين في معرة مصرين بريف إدلب ما أدى لمقتل أكثر 42 منهم.
*​
* 
*
*     انفجار عبوة ناسفة قرب جامع شعيب في الحي الغربي مدينة إدلب ما أسفر عن مقتل عامل النظافة مروان بخوري وإصابة آخر بجروح.
*
* 
*
*     متمردون مسلحون يسرقون سيارة محملة بمادة الطحين في منطقة أريحا بريف إدلب ويختطفون سائقها إلى جهة مجهولة.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*"سورية برس" : الجهات الأمنية المختصة تشتبك مع مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في منطقتي "دير العصافير" و "مرج السلطان" بريف دمشق، الأمر الذي أدى إلى مقتل أكثر من "50" إرهابي، و جرح عدد آخر، بينما ألقي القبض على العشرات مع أسلحتهم.*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*توب نيوز ( الخبر غريب والأول من نوعه ) :
انتحر اللواء المنشق محمد شبلوق في تركيا ، وهو أحد ضباط (الجيش الهر) بعد ذهابه إلى تركيا ، و ذكرت صحيفة الديار اللبنانية انه "بعدما وجد نفسه أسيرا للأتراك الذين لا يسمحون له بإدارة جنوده وممنوع عليه السلاح ويقع تحت الإمرة التركية فرفض هذا الواقع و انتحر، و بقي الخبر سريا لأن المعارضة السورية تخاف من ان يشكل انتحار اللواء شبلوق نقطة ضعف للمعارضة".
http://topnews-nasserkandil.com/topnews/share.php?sms_id=25182*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*تفاصيل ما حصل في ثكنة هنانو بحلب : (الخبر صحيح ويتوافق مع الأخبار ومع تعليقات قرأتها لأشخاص أشقاءهم من جنود الثكنة)*

*  اذا اردتم ان تقولو انها مجزرة محرقة هولوكوست جديد سموها ما تشاؤون ولكن  من يتجرأ على تراب هذا الوطن الغالي لن يطيب العيش له بعدها *

* حشد  الجيش الصهيوني الكر جميع قاداته وقواته وهاجم ثكنة هنانو بحلب بأعداد  كبيرة ومن كل الجهات وقدر عددهم ب 1800 مسلح (من مصادرهم ) تحركو باتجاه  الثكنة وقاوم رجال الله حوالي 7 ساعات حتى يطلب الجيش الكر مساعدات اكثر  وعندما وصلته التعزيزات انسحب رجال الله ودخلوها هم لتكون مقبرتهم الحقيقية *
*   بعد اقل من ساعه ونصف فقط على دخولهم ثكنة هنانو بدأت الطائرات الحربية  بقصف الثكنة واوقعت كل من دخل هذه الثكنة قتيل ولا يوجد بينهم جرحى *
* الكل فطسوا الله محيي الجيش*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تفاصيل ما حصل في ثكنة هنانو بحلب : (الخبر صحيح ويتوافق مع الأخبار ومع تعليقات قرأتها لأشخاص أشقاءهم من جنود الثكنة)*
> 
> *  اذا اردتم ان تقولو انها مجزرة محرقة هولوكوست جديد سموها ما تشاؤون ولكن  من يتجرأ على تراب هذا الوطن الغالي لن يطيب العيش له بعدها*
> 
> ...


*المركز السوري للتوثيق : (فيديو من الأمس)

حلب : فيديو يظهر عناصر من لواء التوحيد يقولون فيه أنهم قاموا باقتحام  ثكنة هنانو التابعة للجيش السوري بالقرب من منطقة ميسلون في أطراف حلب يوم  أمس في حين أكد ناشطون مؤيدون مقتل أكثر من 100 عنصراً من اللواء على يد  الجيش السوري أثناء محاولتهم اقتحام الثكنة، الجمعة بتاريخ 7-9-2012
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :

**مقتل فاضل الأطرش قائد سرية المهام الخاصة للواء  الفرقان في تجمع أنصار الإسلام التابع لميليشيا الجيش الحر خلال اشتباكه مع  الجيش السوري في منطقة حرش العنب على أطراف بلدة كناكر بريف دمشق 8-9-2012*

​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااااااجل سلقين : (ريف إدلب مع حدود تركيا) .*
* الجيش العربي السوري يسيطر على حارم وبسنيا ودلبيا وابو طلحة وكفرحوم ومعظم مناطق ريف سلقين وحارم ....*
* والان المسلحين متجمعين بين سلقين واسقاط والجيش يستعد للعملية الاخيرة علماّ انا عدد المسلحين يتجاوز 2000 كلب*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*حلب مقبرة جرذان الناتو (شبكة الشهباء الأخبارية) :*

* مقتل عدد كبير من المسلحين في مدينة حلب في عدة احياء في عملية تطهير المدينة من المسلحين *
* ربيع عبد اللطيف حمشو - عندان *
* أحمد عرب علو - عندان*
* محمد عمرو - عندان - *
* أحمد الشيخ عمر من كتيبة النصر لواء الفتح - تلجبين *
* حسين عطى مبارك- درعا العديسة - جندي فار*
* محمد عمرو*
* حسن سنكاح*
* أحمد عابدين - دارة عزة*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cJlV-wlF_yI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*من فجر ومن دمر الثورة  المسلحة في سوريا*

*  لقد تفككت وتدمرت منظومة القيادة والتوجيه والتواصل فيما بين القيادات  الخارجية والداخلية ولم يكن باقياً من العلاقة سوى شعرة واليوم انقطعت  وانهارت منظومة التواصل تماماً وظهر كيانات مسلحة جديدة غير مسيطر عليها  ولا يوجد امكانية للتواصل معها ولا حتى شرائها امثلة:*
* -سابقاً لواء الضباط الأحرار وتم الاتفاق معه ولكنه ما لبث ان تشظى وتشرذم الى كيانات ومجموع**ات تحتل قرية وتمارس اعمال الاجرام على المدنيين العزل
*​
* -الكيان الجديد بما يسمى "الجيش الوطني".
*
* -الانشقاق الأخير في ميليشيات طلاس بعد الفضيحة الجنسية للمجاهد الاسلامي والذي صوّر كبطل اسطوري وانهار في ظرف ٢٤ساعة.
*
*  -انشقاق الميليشيات في ريف دمشق فمجموعة الرستن تعرضت لخيانة من مجموعة  درعا وغادرت زملكا باتجاه دوما اثناء القتال ويتزعمها نقيب فار من آل طلاس.  وأما مجموعة رنكوس فلم يزودها مقاتلي زملكا بالذخيرة فتركت القتال وذهبت  باتجاه القطيفة من اجل العودة الى الجبال وأما مجموعة درعا لم تجد طريق  لتنسحب الى حوران واعد لها الجيش كمين محكم مما ادى الى ابادتها عن بكرة  أبيها ويقدر عدد مقاتليها بـ ٣٠٠ مقاتل قتلوا في ظرف ساعتين، أما في حلب  فالمآسي أكثر من الكراسي وتحتاج ملف كامل لشرح الشرذمة والتفتت والانهيار
*
* -خلافات رياض اسعد التركي الهوى وخالد حمود الأسرائيلي الهوى والذي ينسق مع تل أبيب بواسطة مندي الصفدي، وغيرها الكثير من الأمثلة.
*
* 
*
* انهيار قاعدة الهرم للميليشيات المقاتلة:
*
* 
*
*  لقد انقلب السحر على الساحر وبعد دعوات الثورة الاهالي لعدم ارسال اولادهم  لخدمة العلم خشية عليهم من الاستشهاد، لم يعود اي من الاولاد الذين انخرطو  في العمل الجهادي الارهابي لم يعود لا الولد ولا جثة الولد وبالتالي اصبح  الانخراط في ما يسمى الجيش الحر يعني الموت المحقق واصبح اسمه في درعا  مثلاً جيش "سفر برلك" نسبة الي الجيش العثماني الذي كان يقاتل بأولاد سوريا  لحروب السلطان ومن ذهب في جيش السلطان يودع لأنه لن يعود ويدفن كعبد، وهذا  تماماً ما حصل مع مقاتلي ما يسمى الجيش الحر وعليه فإن فرصة ايجاد اولاد  لتجنديهم للقتال شبه نادرة ولذلك استقدم الجهاديون من كل دول العالم لدعم  القوى القتالية ولكن حتى هذه الوصفة فشلت ولم تشتري اكثر من ثلاثين يوم  وبعدها بدء فرار او اختفاء كثير من العناصر المدربة قبل بداية المعارك.
*
* 
*
* الكذب هو أقصر الطرق الى الهاوية:
*
* 
*
*  الفشل الذريع باقناع المقاتلين في الاستمرار بالقتال بعد التسويف بموعد  التدخل العسكري والمناطق العازلة وعدم تقديم الاسلحة النوعية والتي تم  اعطاء عشرات الوعود بها وكلها كانت كاذبة فلا الناتو ارسل قواته ولا مجلس  الأمن اتخذ قرار ولا تركيا ارسلت جيشها والملك السعودي ذهب الى المغرب وصمت  الحمدين وانشق غليون ولحقته قضماني ولم تعد حبوب البالتان تعمل ولا باقي  الانواع الرخيصة والمصنعة في لبنان او في تركيا وانتقل المقاتلون لاستعمال  الهيروين ومعادلاته وهذا التغيير بدأ قبل شهرين تماماً مما رفع كلفة  التعاطي وعندما لم يتم الدفع بدأت حوادث السطو المسلح على المصارف والصاغة  كما حصل في دير الزور وفي ريف حماه وبدأت حملات الخطف من أجل المال لتأمين  المخدرات.
*
* اعداد القتلى والجرحى بدأت تتصاعد بشكل مفجع.
*
* 
*
* عقاب الشيعي يقود الجهاد السني:
*
*  كل أبر عقاب صقر المخدرة لم تعد تجدي نفعاً فانقطاع التغذية المالية وبشكل  متكرر لعائلات المقاتلين في مخيمات اللاجئين واغتصاب نسائهم في تركيا  والأردن وهروب بناتهم بزواج المسيار او غيره للخليج والمعاملة السيئة  كسبايا ومنعهم من الخروج من المخيمات، كما اكتشف الجهاديون ان عقاب شيعي  مما أدى لقطع العلاقة معه وخير مثال تمرد صاحب السوابق ابو ابراهيم والذي  قام بتنفيذ أمر عقاب بالخطف ولكنه تمرد عليه وبدء يفاوض لأحسن عرض مالي وزج  بالمخطوفين اللبنانيين في ميتم أتارب في ريف حلب
*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*عن حي الحميدية المسيحي المحتل :

شبكة أخبار حمص H.N.N
حمص :
مقتل مسلحين في منطقة الحميدية بحمص القديمة إثر اشتباكات مع وحدات الجيش

شبكة أخبار حمص H.N.N 
عاجل مقتل الفار يوسف حمود في حي الحميدية في عملية نوعية للجيش السوري مع عدد من المسلحين

*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*الدنيا: القوات المسلحة تنفذ عملية نوعية في باب هود بحمص وتتمكن من قتل ثمانية من الإرهابيين المسلحين*​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :

**مقتل 37 مسلحاً خلال اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري على طريق #دوما – #عدرا في ريف #دمشق*​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*دورة حياة حاجز إرهابي :*​


----------



## grges monir (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هل سوف يستمر هذا الوضع طويلا؟؟
كلماطالت المدة كلما ضعف النظام


----------



## zezza (9 سبتمبر 2012)

انا عندى سؤال بقى 
كمية الناس اللى بتتقتل كل يوم دى و اللى النظام معترف بيها و بعددها 
يا ترى سوريين ؟!!!
لو اه معنى كدة ان اعداد كبيرة فعلا مش عايزة نظام بشار 

او يا ترى غير سوريين ؟!
طب فين حرس الحدود بتاعتكوا و ازاى الاعداد دى كلها بتدخل بسلاح و عدة 
معنى كدة النظام شئنا ام ابينا ضعيف و عنده ثغرات 
ولا ايه ؟؟؟ انا مش فاهمة !!!


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هل سوف يستمر هذا الوضع طويلا؟؟
> كلماطالت المدة كلما ضعف النظام


*لا يا أستاذي ، أضعف نقطتين مر بهما النظام التهدئة التي جعلت العصابات تتدفق وتقوى ، ويوم اغتيال القادة ، لكن من يومها ونحن نضربهم ونضرب تدفقهم بالجملة وهم يتقهقرون .

النظام لن يضعف ولن يهزم ، بيد تركيا والناتو خلفها أن توقف القتل ونفقاتهم الثقيلة أو الاستمرار ، ونحن لم يعد لدينا ما نخسره ، خسرنا الأحباء وتدمر القتصاد ، وبقي لنا النصر فقط وقتل مئات الجهاديين الإرهابيين يومياً ، ونحن نتقدم باتجاه حتى السيطرة على الحدود ، لأنهم تقهقروا وهزموا داخل المدن كدمشق وحمص التي تحررت بمعظمها بل وعادت الحياة لكثير من أحيائها مع مشروع التعمير ، وحلب تدريجياً ننتصر .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> انا عندى سؤال بقى
> كمية الناس اللى بتتقتل كل يوم دى و اللى النظام معترف بيها و بعددها
> يا ترى سوريين ؟!!!
> لو اه معنى كدة ان اعداد كبيرة فعلا مش عايزة نظام بشار
> ...


*النظام يعترف بقتل المسلحين فقط ، لكن طبعاً هناك بيئات حاضنة ، يعني قلة إخونجية ؟؟

توجد أعداد كبيرة لا تريد النظام ، وتوجد أعداد أكبر تريده .

لا يوجد نظام ضعيف يهزم اجتماع 100 دولة ضده ، لو جتمعوا على أميركا لجعلوها نسياً منسياً ، حتى اليوم تعجز أميرك والمكسيك معاً على ضبط الحدود ما بالك أن تركيا تدعم تدفق الإرهابيين ؟؟ وهذا يحمي ظهرهم وجعل زوايا ريف حلب وريف ادلب الحدودية تحت سيطرة الإرهابيين منذ شهور .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*مسيرة موالية في طرطوس اليوم :



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عاااااااااااااجل سلقين : (ريف إدلب مع حدود تركيا) .*
> * الجيش العربي السوري يسيطر على حارم وبسنيا ودلبيا وابو طلحة وكفرحوم ومعظم مناطق ريف سلقين وحارم ....*
> * والان المسلحين متجمعين بين سلقين واسقاط والجيش يستعد للعملية الاخيرة علماّ انا عدد المسلحين يتجاوز 2000 كلب*​



*ســـلقيــن 
الجيش يدمــر مبنـى (مقر) على طــريــق العــلانــي وفيـــه أكثــر مــن 100 كلــــب فطــسو كلـــهم 
عـــوده الكـــهرباء الـــى معظـــم المنــــاطــق 

اللـــه محــــى الجيــــش العـــربى الســــــورى

ســـلقين

قـــواتنا البــاســـله تـــدك أوكــار المســـلحين فى منــــطقة البيـــاضه وتلـــحق بـــهم خــسائــر فــادحــــه
 للمعلومة سلقين نقطة انطلاق لعمليات الجيش في تحرير مناطق جديدة من ريف إدلب لكثرة ما فيها من عائلات سنية موالية مثل آلِ جلخي الذي أعدم الجيش الكر 10 منهم



*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*شوكوماكو ( عن حلب بالأمس )

صرح مصدر مسؤول في حلب لـ" شوكوماكو"  أن وحدات من الجيش العربي السورية قامت بالسيطرة على معهد التدريب المهني وإنهاء أي تواجد مسلح فيه بمنطقة ميسلون بعد اشتباكات قوية شهدتها المنطقة.
وصرح المصدر أن قوات الجيش العربي السوري قامت بالسيطرة بعد عمليات نوعية على مناطق كبيرة من منطقة الزبدية، وان منطقة سيف الدولة باتت على مشارف الانتهاء من إعلانها منطقة أمنة.
وأكد شهود عيان لـ"شكوماكو" أن المسلحين يتمركزون في دير القديس "وارطان" الواقع  بمنطقة الميدان ويعيثون به فساداً.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*شوكوماكو ( ريف دمشق بالأمس وانتصارات على امتداد الوطن ، حتى التدفق الإرهابي لم يعد كافياً ) 

صرح مصدر مسؤول لـ "شوكوماكو" أن قوات الجيش العربي السوري قامت بعملية نوعية في منطقة دير العصافير بريف دمشق، حيث قضت على أكثر من 175 مسلح، وألقت  القبض على عدد آخر من متزعميهم.
يشار الى أن وحدات الجيش كانت قد بدأت حملة تطهير كبيرة في مناطق ريف دمشق وغوطتها، وتمكنت حتى الآن من تصفية عدد كبير من المسلحين واعتقال آخرين، إضافة لمصادرة كميات كبيرة من الأسلحة والذخائر*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*شوكوماكو ( حلب اليوم وتوالي الانتصارات وقرب استرجاع المدينة بالكامل )

صرح مصدر مسؤول لمراسل "شوكوماكو" أن قوات الجيش العربي السوري قامت ليلة أمس بعملة نوعية استهدفت تجمع لإرهابيين في سد اللوز بمنطقة الشعار، وتم قتل اكثر من 25 إرهابي وجرح العشرات.
وافاد المصدر أن الجهات المختصة بالتعاون مع الأهالي ، حررت 30 مخطوفا من أيدي المجموعات الإرهابية المسلحة جنوب معهد التدريب المهني في منطقة ميسلون.
وقامت وحدات الجيش بعمليات نوعية في العرقوب وحي الصفا والشعار بالقرب من منطقة ميسلون، وأوقعت العديد من الإرهابيين بين قتيل وجريح، وقضت على مجموعة أخرى تضم عددا من القناصين كانوا يتمركزون جانب جامع الانصار.
وافاد المراسل ان قذيفة هاون سقطت على مشفى توليد بمنطقة الميدان، وأخرى سقطت على بناء سكني بمنطقة الشيخ مقصود واقتصرت الأضرار على المادية، وأشار المصدر إلى ان المجموعات الإرهابية قامت بتدميرمنزل بساكنيه بقذيفتي هاون في منطقة السليمانية.*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*تحرير ٧٠ مخطوفاً في منطقة من ريف اللاذقية الشمالي ( مناطق الاشتباك في ريف الحفة المحررة حيث يتدفق المسلحون من تركيا لكن من الحفة أقصى شمال الساحل وحتى أقصى جنوبه في حدود لبنان الشمالية مناطق آمنة مسيطر عليها منبع للموالين) بعد اختطافهم في الهجمة التي استشهد فيها عجوز قريب لي بعد أن بتروا ساقه وتركوه ينزف حتى الموت فقط لأنه مسيحي وقتلوا أسرة علوية*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*| المركز السوري للتوثيق
ناشطون معارضون للحكومة: قوات الجيش السوري تحاصر بلدة يلدا في ريف دمشق "تمهيداً لاقتحامها".*


----------



## besm alslib (9 سبتمبر 2012)

يللا خلي كل ارهابي يدخل يفش غلو وخلقو ويشوف اعمال فواركم الاكرار  بسوريا


[YOUTUBE]T-UfFBOycVc&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*شوكوماكو
حملات تطهيرية واسعة بريف دمشق.. مصادر: مقتل 3 من أخطر متزعمي عصابات "الحر"

استطاعت وحدات الجيش العربي السوري خلال ملاحقتها للمجموعات الإرهابية بحي التضامن في دمشق من قتل الإرهابي يوسف طلحة ابن عبد العزيز وعدد كبير من الإرهابيين، وقالت مصادر خاصة لـ«شوكوماكو» أن الجهات المختصة ألقت القبض على عدد كبير من الإرهابيين المنتشرين في المنطقة المذكورة، وضبتت كميات من الأسلحة والذخائر والعبوات الناسفة.
وأضافت المصدار أن وحدات الجيش نفذت عملية نوعية في حي التضامن ذاته، استطاعت من خلالها قتل الإرهابي وائل مكرم محمد الذي يتزعم مجموعة إرهابية تابعة لعصابات «الحر» هو وكامل أفراد مجموعته.
وفي سياق متصل، تمكنت وحدات الجيش العربي السوري من قتل الإرهابي نزار عطا دوفش في منطقة عربين بريف دمشق .
 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*مجزرة ارتكبها الجيش الكر بحق من رفض حمل السلاح في منطقة احتلوها في حلب :*
[YOUTUBE]8id5gScqdqE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*بعد التفجيرات الانتحارية أمس في حلب والتي أودت بحياة 27 مدنياً على الأقل :
كتب ناصر قنديل.. انتحار المشروع مع كل انتحاري*

* انتحار المشروع مع كل انتحاري *

*  في حمص تجمع آلاف المسلحين في أحياء وأزقة وأنفاق أعدوها جيدا لحرب طويلة  وذخيرة وتموين وطبابة وكل ما يحتاجه مقاتلون عقائديون لقتال شهور طويلة. *
* لكنهم هزموا.*

*  في دمشق قرؤوا التوقيت على إيقاع عملية إغتيال منظم بدقة وعناية نفذتها  أقوى أجهزة الإستخبارات لقطع رأس الجيش والأمن وحشدوا 30 ألف مسلح منهم 10  الاف من خارج سوريا وأعلنوا ساعة الصفر لما أسموه معركة السيطرة على دمشق. *
* لكنهم هزموا.*

*  الإنتقال لمعركة حلب جاء لأنها أفضل الجغرافيا للمعركة الفاصلة لتوفر خطوط  الإمداد و ووجود البيئة الحاضنة في بعض مناطق الريف ولتوفر أسلحة نوعية  جاءت إستعدادا لهذه المعركة ومعها 30 ألف مسلح من أنحاء الدنيا و30 الف  آخرين من لمام المعارضة المسلحة. *
* لكنهم يهزمون.*

* أن يصل أصحاب  المشروع لقصف الكنائس بالهاون وأن يرسلوا إنتحارييهم لقتل العشرات وتدمير  المستشفيات فهذا له معنى واحد أنهم يقولون لحلب الصامدة لقد يئسنا من كسبكم. *
* مشروع لا يكسب أهل حلب لا مكان له في سوريا رغم التضحيات وطال الزمن.*
* إنهم ينتحرون.*​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ســـلقيــن
> الجيش يدمــر مبنـى (مقر) على طــريــق العــلانــي وفيـــه أكثــر مــن 100 كلــــب فطــسو كلـــهم
> عـــوده الكـــهرباء الـــى معظـــم المنــــاطــق
> 
> ...


*الإخبارية  السورية : الجهات المختصة تطرد الإرهابيين من منطقة حارم ونواحيها بعد قتل  وجرح عدد منهم كما قامت بايصال مادة الخبز إلى المنطقة وإعادة التيار  الكهربائي بعد انقطاع 8 أيام
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*عصابات الجيش الكر تعتدي بالضرب القاسي على شاب معاق بتهمة التشبيح :*

[YOUTUBE]W3SNDUDPdFQ[/YOUTUBE]
* 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*شوكو ماكو
**عملية مداهمة عالية الدقة.. مصادر «شوكوماكو»: مقتل 5 إرهابيين على يد الجيش في حمص	*







*صرحت مصادر خاصة لـ«شوكوماكو» أن وحدات الجيش العربي السوري داهمت وكراً للإرهابيين بالقرب من مرآب بلدية محافظة حمص.
	وأثناء اشتباك وحدات الجيش مع المجموعات الإرهابية، استطاعت الجهات  المختصة من قتل كامل المجموعة التي يبلغ عدد أفرادها 5 عناصر إرهابية.*​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## The Antiochian (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## The Antiochian (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*حلب /موفدة الميادين : الجيش السوري يستعيد السيطرة بشكل كامل على ثكنة هنانو بعد عملية التفاف على مقاتلي المعارضة .

اقترب النصر في حلب ، وهي أم المعارك التي ستكسر ظهرهم .
*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :
مقتل قائد كتيبة أسود التوحيد سامر الجلدة في حي العسالي بريف #دمشق خلال اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري 10-9-2012
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2012)

نتمنى ان نرى قريبا فى سوريا نهاية هذا العنف الدموى


----------



## The Antiochian (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*الجيش السوري يطهر الجزء الذي تم احتلاله من ثكنة هنانو ،، جثث الإرهابيين على الأرض ،، إنزال علم الانتداب ورفع علم سوريا بنجمتيه رمز الوحدة بين سوريا ومصر :*
[YOUTUBE]4F5Tb5DexH0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق*
*اشتباكات  في منطقة الحصن بريف #حمص وناشطون يتحدثون عن مقتل مسلح يدعى إبو كسار  وإصابة سامح عبد الله الضايع بجروح من عناصر ميليشيا الجيش الحر*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

استشهد اخوها لرفقيتي 
يا ربي كل يوم عم تموت ناس ابرياء 
لايمت يا رب رح نضل هيك


----------



## The Antiochian (11 سبتمبر 2012)

rana1981 قال:


> استشهد اخوها لرفقيتي
> يا ربي كل يوم عم تموت ناس ابرياء
> لايمت يا رب رح نضل هيك


*مدني ولا جندي ؟؟
الرب يرحمو
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*وبقلك سوريا بدا دم لتعيش*​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق*
*وحدات  الجيش السوري تدمر مستودع للذخيرة تابع لعناصر ميليشيا الجيش الحر في بلدة  مارع بأطراف #حلب ما أسفر عن مقتل جميع المسلحين الذين كانوا بداخله*​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحات إرهابية (من صور النصر) :
*


> *الأخ  المجاهد البطل منهل سليمان الأحمد (أبو علي فتول) من حي بابا عمرو استشهد  في قرية آبل بقذيفة دبابة عندما كان في مهمة ميدانية لاستهداف طريق رحبة  قطينة 11-9-2012*​


*
*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :
**وحدات  الجيش السوري تدمر 14 سيارة مزودة برشاشات دوشكا تابعة لميليشيا الجيش  الحر وتقتل جميع من فيها على مفرق قرية بابيس بمنطقة حور في أطراف حلب

المركز السوري للتوثيق :
مصادر إعلامية: وحدات الجيش السوري تسيطر بالكامل على بلدة يلدا بريف #دمشق .*​


----------



## SALVATION (12 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب امريكا تنشغل عنكم شوية بموضوع الفيلم
تكونوا انتوا خلصتوا على باقى الارهابيين
انجزو بقى فرصة اهى مش هنفضل فى الموال ده كتيير انا زهقت يا يا عم انتوا مبتزهقوش؟؟
ههههههههههه​


----------



## The Antiochian (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق (هو حيادي ويوثق أخبار مختلفة بينها ما ينقله عن المعارضين ، لكني أنقل منه الأخبار الميدانية فقط ، وهي بمجملها تقريباً انتصارات للجيش ، لأن الآخرين لم يفعلوا إلا تدفق الإرهابيين ونحن نسحقهم)

وحدات  الجيش السوري تقتل عدد من عناصر ميليشيا الجيش الحر حاولوا إقامة حاجز  بالقرب من النادي الرياضي في حي بستان الباشا في أطراف حلب.*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*إرهابيو الجيش الكر يعذبون الناس :
*
[YOUTUBE]8XQK___1LIs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*حرق مطرانية السريان الكاثوليك من قبل عصابة الجيش الحر الأرهابية في الحميدية في حمص في عيد الصليب*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*Bashar Al-Asad‎
*

* قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة تطهر كامل حي الميدان بحلب.

حلب أم المعارك وفي حال استرجع الجيش الجزء المتبقي سيكون كسر ظهر المعارضة المسلحة ، وستبدأ مفاوضات دولية تريد إرضاءنا .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*مسيحيو سوريا يحملون السلاح للمرة الأولى لحماية الكنائس ضد مقاتلي المعارضة 

 كشفت صحيفة (ديلي تليغراف) الخميس، أن الطوائف المسيحية في مدينة حلب حملت السلاح وشكّلت مجموعات خاصة بها للمرة الأولى منذ اندلاع الأزمة في سوريا في منتصف آذار/ مارس من العام الماضي، لمواجهة مقاتلي المعارضة.

 وقالت الصحيفة إن المسيحيين في حلب جنّدوا حراساً من حركة الكشافة لحماية الكنائس، ومع انتقال الحرب إلى المدينة وضواحيها حصلوا على الأسلحة من الجيش السوري الحكومي ووحدوا صفوفهم مع الجماعات الأرمنية لصد مقاتلي المعارضة.
...** 
 واضافت أن ما يصل إلى 150 مقاتلاً من المسيحيين والأرمن شاركوا في القتال في الأسابيع الـ 6 الماضية لمنع ارهابيي ما يسمى  "الجيش السوري الحر" من دخول المناطق المسيحية في حلب.

 واشارت الصحيفة إلى أن القوات الحكومية كانت أعلنت الشهر الماضي دحر مقاتلي "ميليشيا الحر" في حي الجديدة المسيحي التاريخي، لكن مقاتلين في مجموعات مسيحية ابلغوها بأنهم الذين هاجموا هذا "الجيش" أولاً في الحي.

 ونسبت إلى مقاتل أرمني يُدعى جورج قوله "إن مقاتلي ميليشيا الحر كانوا يختبئون في ساحة فرحات بحي الجديدة وقامت المجموعات المسيحية باقتحامها وتطهيرها لأنهم كانوا يهددون الكنائس، من ثم انضمت إليها القوات الحكومية واعلنت لاحقاً دحرهم على شاشة التلفزيون الحكومي".

 واضاف جورج "الجميع يقاتلون بعضهم البعض ومن ضمنهم الأرمن لاعتقادهم بأن مضطهديهم الأتراك أرسلوا ميليشيا الحر لمهاجمتهم، كما أن المسيحيين يريدون الدفاع عن أحيائهم، والقوات الحكومية تحارب ميليشيا الحر، وأصبح لحزب العمال الكردستاني ميليشيا خاصة به أيضاً".

 وقالت الصحيفة إن معركة حلب اصبحت مريرة بعد أن صار دور الجماعات الجهادية المسلحة أكثر وضوحاً من أي مدينة سورية أخرى، مما جعل الأقليات في حلب تخشى من مواجهة المصير نفسه الذي عانى منه المسيحيون في العراق جراء العنف الطائفي الذي اجتاح العراق بعد الغزو عام 2003.

 ونقلت عن رجل دين مسيحي سابق سمّى نفسه جون ويعيش في بيروت الآن بعد أن غادر حلب:
  "أنا لا أدعم الحكومة، غير أن ميليشيا الحر هو حفنة من البلطجية واللصوص وشاهدت مقاتليه وهم يسرقون مصانع النسيج ويأخذون كل محتوياتها مثل الغاز والمواد وحتى آلات الخرز".*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *مسيحيو سوريا يحملون السلاح للمرة الأولى لحماية الكنائس ضد مقاتلي المعارضة
> 
> كشفت صحيفة (ديلي تليغراف) الخميس، أن الطوائف المسيحية في مدينة حلب حملت السلاح وشكّلت مجموعات خاصة بها للمرة الأولى منذ اندلاع الأزمة في سوريا في منتصف آذار/ مارس من العام الماضي، لمواجهة مقاتلي المعارضة.
> 
> ...




هو دا الكلام لازم ندافع عن نفسنا كفايه سلبيه وخنوع


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2012)

يذاع على شريط اخبار التلفزيون المصرى
ان الجيش الحر استطاع  السيطرة على حى صلاح الدين بحلب
 فهل هذا صحيح؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (16 سبتمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يذاع على شريط اخبار التلفزيون المصرى
> ان الجيش الحر استطاع  السيطرة على حى صلاح الدين بحلب
> فهل هذا صحيح؟؟؟؟؟


*أستاذي قمت بمراجعة صفحات الطرفين ولم أجد شيئاً بهذا الخصوص ، الخبر صحيح لكنه قديم يعود لأكثر من شهر واستطاع الجيش تحرير أجزاء هامة مما تم احتلاله من الحي وبقي الوضع على حاله وانتقلت الاشتباكات لغيره ، وقد استطاع الجيش إحراز تقدم هام في حي سيف الدولة (وأعتقد ولست متأكداً تم تطهيره كلياً) وهو ثاني أهم حي استراتيجياً بعد صلاح الدين ، واليوم أعلن الجيش تطهير حي الميدان بالكامل .

لكن ما زال هناك الكثير من الأمور اللازم عملها والعمل يسير وفق التسلسل الزمني كما تعلن القيادات العسكرية .
*​


----------



## grges monir (16 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أستاذي قمت بمراجعة صفحات الطرفين ولم أجد شيئاً بهذا الخصوص ، الخبر صحيح لكنه قديم يعود لأكثر من شهر واستطاع الجيش تحرير أجزاء هامة مما تم احتلاله من الحي وبقي الوضع على حاله وانتقلت الاشتباكات لغيره ، وقد استطاع الجيش إحراز تقدم هام في حي سيف الدولة (وأعتقد ولست متأكداً تم تطهيره كلياً) وهو ثاني أهم حي استراتيجياً بعد صلاح الدين ، واليوم أعلن الجيش تطهير حي الميدان بالكامل .
> 
> لكن ما زال هناك الكثير من الأمور اللازم عملها والعمل يسير وفق التسلسل الزمني كما تعلن القيادات العسكرية .
> *​


اوك استاذى
لكن الخبر كان مذاع اليوم بجاانب خبر انشاق عقيد ركن طيار يدعى يوسف الاسد


----------



## The Antiochian (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*مراسل الإخبارية في حلب :

 وحدة من الجيش العربي السوري تنفذ عميلة نوعية بالقرب من قسم شرطة الصالحين ما أسفر عن مقتل وجرح العديد من عناصر المجموعات الإرهابية المسحلة



مراسل الإخبارية في حلب :

 الجهات المختصة تنفذ عملية نوعية في منطقة الشعال ما أسفر عن تدمير مستودع للاسلحة ومقتل عدد من المسلحين

... 


مراسل الإخبارية في حلب :


 الجهات المختصة تفجر مستودعاً للسلاح في شرق وجنوب القصر العدلي ما أسفر عن مقتل عدد كبير من الإرهابيين المتواجدين داخل هذا المستودع





 ومن الإرهابيين الذين قتلوا في مبنى البحوث العلمية عبد القهار الملقب بـ أبو عمر الباكستاني ( 47 عاماً ) باكستاني الجنسية







*​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 سبتمبر 2012)

كان الله مع سوريا وشعبها واسدها 

ربنا يزيح الغمة باسرع وقت وكان في عونك


----------



## Coptic Man (19 سبتمبر 2012)

كان الله مع سوريا وشعبها واسدها 

ربنا يزيح الغمة باسرع وقت وكان في عونك


----------



## The Antiochian (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين :*
*"الجيش  الحر" يقرر الانسحاب من دمشق بعد مواجهات مع الجيش السوري دامت 5 أيام

ههههههههههههه ولساااااا قريباً انتصار حلب وانكسار ظهر الفورة نهائياً ^__^
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*Bashar Al-Asad

حلب  :لاصحة لما تناقلته صفحات الفتنة وقنوات الاعلام الدموي حول سيطرة  ارهابيين على مبنى قيادة الشرطة وفرع الهجرة والجوازات وكل ما يتناقلوه  أخبار كاذبة لرفع معنويات من يسمون أنفسهم "ثوار"
*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*حي ميسلون والكثير من أحياء حلب محررة بالكامل (ناهيك عن الأحياء التي لم يستطيعوا احتلالها أصلاً رغم تدفق عشرات آلاف المقاتلين الإرهابيين من الريف الحلبي باتجاه المدينة الموالية) ، التقرير عن تحرير حي ميسلون :
*[YOUTUBE]V1M7AW1VTCA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :
قوات الجيش العربي السوري تفرض سيطرتها بالكامل على منطقة العرقوب .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*مقتل قائد كتيبة الفاروق في حلب الإرهابي "عبد الباسط جنيد الأحمد" :



*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*مراسل المركز السوري للتوثيق : قوات الجيش السوري تحرز تقدماً "كبيراً" في  حيي الصاخور والعرقوب ومقتل عشرات المسلحين المعارضين للحكومة .

المركز السوري للتوثيق : حلب 2012-09-21 
 مقتل 25 مسلحاً معارضاً للحكومة السورية في منطقة كرم ميسر بعد اشتباكات "عنيفة" مع الجيش السوري .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*هام | روسيا : *

* صحيفة الديار اللبنانية : *

*  روسيا ترسل سرب من الطائرات المقاتلة الاستراتيجية ميغ31 إلى سوريا للقيام  بمناورات تدريبية رفقة الأسراب السورية ، حيث ستستضيف قاعدة الضبعة الجوية  في حمص السرب الروسي .. *

* يأتي هذا التصعيد الروسي رد قوي و مباشر  لفرنسا التي صرحت أنها تفكر جديا بتقديم سلاح ثقيل للمعارضة حيث أظهرت  روسيا أنها لن تتردد باستخدام القوة ضد المعارضة المسلحة في حال اختلال  ميزان القوة على الأرض ..*​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*الجيش الأردني يكذب «الجزيرة»: لم نشتبك مع الجيش السوري*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*الجيش العربي السوري يخرج عناصر ميليشيا الجيش الحر الإرهابية من نفق تم اكتشافه في حمص :
*[YOUTUBE]equplIxC2dk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*الغارديان: قصص من معارك حلب يرويها مقاتل شيشاني
  يقود أبو عمر الشيشاني مجموعة من المقاتلين الأجانب في حلب، يُعرفون بأنهم  «الأخوة المهاجرون». يتجمع هؤلاء في مدخل بناية محترقة داخل الحي الجامعي  في المدينة. وعلى قارعة الطريق، نجد أحد «الأخوة» وهو تركي ملقى على الأرض  قتيلاً، بينما «أخ» ثان إلى جانبه لا يقوى على الحراك بسبب إصابته البالغة،  فقد عجز زملاؤه عن إنقاذه بسبب وجود قناصة في الجوار. 
 يعطي أبو عمر  أمراً بالعربية، فيترجم إلى مجموعة من اللغات المختلفة، الشيشانية،  الطاجيكية، التركية، الفرنسية، اللهجة السعودية، والأوردو. 
 يجلس  المقاتلون خارج المنزل تحت ظل الأشجار، شاهرين بنادقهم يناقشون شؤون الحرب،  ويتساءل سعودي «ماذا تقول وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية ومعها العالم الخارجي  عنا؟ هل يعلمون بالقتال في حلب؟ هل يعلمون بأننا هنا؟». 
 توافد مئات  المقاتلين الأجانب إلى سوريا من أجل المشاركة في الحرب ضد حكومة الرئيس  بشار الأسد، من بينهم المتعاطف مع الثورة أو الكاره للأسد، والجهادي القديم  من العراق واليمن وأفغانستان. 
 من أجل الوصول إلى الدول التي تشوبها  الحروب، كان على هؤلاء تجاوز الحدود عبر جوازات سفر مزورة ومراوغة أجهزة  الاستخبارات، لكن الوصول إلى الجبهة الأمامية في سوريا أسهل بكثير عبر رحلة  طيران مريحة إلى جنوبي تركيا، ومن ثم التسلل عبر الحدود. 
 يتوزع  المقاتلون في سوريا على مجموعات جهادية مختلفة، من ضمنها «أحرار الشام»  و«جبهة النصرة». بعضهم، كما هو شأن أبي عمر الشيشاني، سمح لهم بتشكيل  وحداتهم الخاصة التي سميت ببساطة وحدات «المهاجرين». أما السوريون فيشيرون  إليهم بشكل عام بـ«الأخوة الأتراك». 
 وتتضح للعيان مستويات القدرات  القتالية المتفاوتة لدى هؤلاء المقاتلين، فالشيشان أكثر تقدماً في العمر،  أطول وأقوى، ويحملون أسلحتهم بثقة ويقفون بعيداً عن الآخرين. أما أحد  الأتراك فهو جندي سابق يرتدي حزاماً ومعدات على الطراز الغربي، فيما يبدو  الفقر واضحاً على ثلاثة طاجيك وباكستاني. 
 ويلجأ المقاتلون الأجانب إلى  التكتم خصوصاً خلال تعاملهم مع عناصر «الجيش السوري الحر»، حتى إنهم  يكذبون بشأن جنسياتهم الحقيقية، أشقر يتحدث الفرنسية يقول إنه مغربي،  الشيشان يزعمون أنهم أتراك، والطاجيك يدّعون أنهم أفغان. 
 وبالرغم من  أن بعض المقاتلين الأجانب مبتدئون، إلا أن أبا سلام الفلوجي يملك خبرة  استثنائية، فهو عراقي متمرس يرتدي كوفية سوداء يلف بها رأسه، ويجادل القادة  السوريين فهو يعتبر أنهم «لا يملكون قيادة ولا خبرة»، شارحاً أن «الرجال  الشجعان يهاجمون، لكن الرجال في الخطوط الخلفية ينسحبون ليتركوهم مكشوفين،  إنها فوضى، الليلة السابقة قاتل الأخوة الأتراك الليل كله، وذهبوا للنوم  فجراً، تاركين خطاً من السوريين في الخلف لحمايتهم. حين استيقظوا صباحاً  وجدوا أن السوريين انسحبوا وأن قناصة الجيش سيطروا على مواقعهم. لقد فات  الأوان، لقد دخل الجيش السوري إلى الأزقة وأصبح سيد الموقف». 
 لكنه  يبدو غير مكترث لمستقبل الصراع، حيث يعتبر أنه «من الواضح أن الجيش السوري  سيربح المعركة، لكننا لا نخبر الثوار بحقيقة الأمر، لا نريد تدمير  معنوياتهم. نقول إنه ينبغي علينا أن نصمد هنا ما أعطانا الله القدرة على  ذلك، وربما جعل الله إحدى هذه القوى الأجنبية تأتي لمساعدة السوريين». 
  أبو سلام لم يفقد حس السخرية، وهو يشير إلى أن الولايات المتحدة  والجهاديين، أعداء العقد السابق، قد وجدوا أنفسهم مجدداً يقاتلون في الخندق  نفسه. 
 محاولة للتقدم في حلب 
 أمر القائد الشيشاني أبو عمر عناصره  بالتقدم من أجل استرجاع المواقع التي خسروها في محيط كلية العلوم في حلب،  إلا أن قناصة الجيش السوري المنتشرين في المنطقة تصدوا لمحاولتهم، وقتلوا  أحدهم. وكانت المجموعة قد خسرت عشرة عناصر من أصل 40 في مواجهات قبل يومين  فقط. 
 في هذه الليلة، وجه أبو عمر إنذاراً أخيراً لقادة «الجيش الحر»،  إذا لم يحشدوا عدداً كبيراً من الرجال لدعم خطوطهم الخلفية فإن «المهاجرين»  سينسحبون ويغادرون. لم تصل التعزيزات، فغادر الشيشان ليلاً. 
  «ليذهبوا»، علق بغضب قائد سوري في اليوم التالي، «أنا لم أضربهم على أيديهم  ولم أطلب منهم أن يأتوا للقتال وتحمل مسؤولية هذه الجبهة الأمامية». 
 معبر باب الهوى 
  استمرت الاشتباكات بين الجهاديين والمقاتلين السوريين، عند معبر باب الهوى  الحدودي بين سوريا وتركيا، حيث تجمع 20 جهادياً حول مقاتل مصري قوي  البنية، يقول لهم «أنتم في مواجهة مع جيشين مرتدين»، مشيراً إلى الجيش  السوري و«الجيش السوري الحر». ويضيف «عندما تنتهون من أحدهما تبدأون مع  الآخر». 
 وبدأت المواجهات بين الجهاديين والسوريين قبل عدة أسابيع،  بعدما رفع الجهاديون الأجانب علم تنظيم «القاعدة» الأسود على المعبر  الحدودي. 
 طلبت وقتها «كتيبة الفاروق» التابعة لـ«الجيش الحر» إنزاله  حتى لا يغضب الأتراك، وبالتالي يتهدد خط الإمداد الحيوي للثوار. ولذلك تدخل  مقاتل سلفي من الكتيبة ليطلب من الجهاديين إنزاله، متحججاً بأن وجودهم  سيجعل الحلف الأطلسي يوقف إمداداته. 
 يقول أبو محمد العبسي، وهو طبيب  سوري كان يقود مجموعة من الجهاديين الأجانب، إنه عارض النظام منذ العام  1992، «في حين أن بعض الضباط المنشقين في الجيش الحر كانوا يخدمون النظام  إلى وقت قريب». وقد رفض العبسي نداء «كتيبة الفاروق» بالانسحاب، وبعد عدة  أيام وجدت جثته مرمية في أحد الخنادق. 
 يذكر أن الجهاديين الأجانب  قاتلوا في عدة حروب سابقة وحالية، من بينها البوسنة (1992-1995)، الشيشان  (1994-1996)، أفغانستان (1999- الآن)، العراق (2003- الآن)، سوريا (2012-  الآن). 
 عن الغارديان .*​


----------



## azazi (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ليس المئات من توافدوا لسوريا بل الالاف!


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2012)

azazi قال:


> ليس المئات من توافدوا لسوريا بل الالاف!


*فعلاً أستاذي فبحسب قناة فرانس 24 المعادية للنظام السوري والمحرضة منذ اليوم الأول على الفورة في تقرير فيديو طرحته هنا في المنتدى أن تونس وحدهااا ترسل كل أسبوووع عشرااات المقاتلين ، لك أن تتخيل كمية التونسيين وحدهم ، تقدر الصفحات السورية الموالية أنه تم قتل 400 جهادي تونسي في سوريا .

ثم لك أن تتخيل العدد الكلي للمجاهدين بالمجمل من كل العالم الإسلامي .
ومع ذلك لا نصر إلا لسوريا ، لا قوة إلا لأبطالها ، لا سلاح سيبقى على الأرض إلا سلاح جيشها .

النصر بات واقعاً فعلياً ، وما هي إلا أيام وتستعاد حلب (أم المعارك) بعد أن تحررت دمشق بالكااامل واعترفوا بانسحابهم منها قبل أيام .

لا أعرف معارضاً إلا وفقد أمله بسقوط النظام ، حتى اللاجئين (أسر المسلحين) في تركيا قبل يوم على bbc شاهدت امرأة تتحدث أنها فقدت أملها تماماً بسقوط النظام .

ضمن تقرير الغارديان الذي نقلته في مشاركتي السابقة نجد :**




			حيث يعتبر أنه «
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





من الواضح أن الجيش  السوري  سيربح المعركة، لكننا لا نخبر الثوار بحقيقة الأمر، لا نريد تدمير   معنوياتهم. نقول إنه ينبغي علينا أن نصمد هنا ما أعطانا الله القدرة على   ذلك، وربما جعل الله إحدى هذه القوى الأجنبية تأتي لمساعدة السوريين». 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*أما نحن فأملنا بالنصر بات كبيراً جداً ، وهو ما نكاد نقول أنه تحقق فعلياً ولم يبق إلا بعض الاستنزاف للجيش وما يتطلبه استكمال النصر من وقت .

*​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

* أ ف ب :الجيش السوري يعلن سيطرته على حي العرقوب في شرق ريف حلب .

 اعلنت القوات السورية الثلاثاء استعادتها السيطرة على حي العرقوب الكبير  في شرق مدينة حلب، في وقت افاد فيه المرصد السوري لحقوق الانسان عن استمرار  الاشتباكات بين المقاتلين المعارضين والقوات النظامية في الحي.
 وقال  مصدر عسكري على الارض لمراسل وكالة فرانس برس ان "العمليات انتهت في منطقة  العرقوب، وان عناصر القوات المسلحة يقومون بتفتيش الابنية".
 واضاف "انهم يقومون بمداهمات ويفتشون شقة وراء شقة للتحقق من عدم وجود متمردين".
  وذكرت وكالة الانباء السورية الرسمية "سانا" من جهتها نقلا عن مصدر عسكري  تأكيده "الانتهاء من تطهير منطقة العرقوب في حلب من الارهابيين واعلانها  منطقة امنة، والاستمرار بتطهير منطقة سليمان الحلبي (المجاورة) من  الارهابيين".
 وقالت الوكالة ان "آليات مجلس مدينة حلب دخلت الى منطقة العرقوب لتنظيفها وتأهيلها".
 وقال مدير المرصد السوري لحقوق الانسان رامي عبد الرحمن من جهته لوكالة  فرانس برس ان المعارك مستمرة في المنطقة، و"لا يمكن الحديث عن سيطرة، طالما  المعارك مستمرة".
 وافاد مراسل فرانس برس الذي قصد المنطقة عن سماع  اصوات رشقات متقطعة من منطقة العرقوب، وشاهد حواجز للجيش على ثلاثة مداخل  للحي. ويمنع الجنود من دخول الحي مؤكدين وجود ألغام.
 وتمكن المراسل من رؤية آثار الدمار في الشارع الرئيسي للعرقوب من الخارج، مع واجهات ابنية منهارة وثقوب في ابواب المحال التجارية.
 وقال رجل في السابعة والثلاثين رافضا الكشف عن هويته انه يملك محلا في هذا  الشارع، مضيفا "حاولت الدخول هذا الصباح، لم يسمح لي بذلك".
 واضاف "هذا المحل هو كل ما املك في حياتي. اذا تدمر، ساغادر البلاد".
 وتشهد حلب معارك مصيرية منذ العشرين من تموز/يوليو للسيطرة على المدينة التي تشهد عمليات كر وفر وحرب شوارع قاسية


*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*الموضوع طول اوى

النهاية امتى بقة  
*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الموضوع طول اوى
> 
> النهاية امتى بقة
> *


*اقتربت النهاية ، نهاية بطعم نصر سيهز مسار الإنسانية .
نهاية يكون الانتقام فيها مذهلاً .
لدينا 800 قتيل من طرابلس وحدها ، أبكينا 800 أسرة سلفية في طرابلس ، و400 أسرة تونسية ، وبعد انتصارنا سيبكي كل جهادي دماً ، وستدفع دول الخليج مليارات أو ستبكي دماً .

الحديث الآن عن انتقامنا المروع ، عن النصر الأديولوجي للجيوش العلمانية على الجهاديين والذي سيدوس سلفيي لبنان كالصراصير بالمرحلة الأولى وسينهي حلم الإخوان بقلب النظام الأردني وسيطلق يد الجيش العراقي ضد الجهاديين لديه ، هو نصر أديولوجي للمنطقة ، نصر للحضارة السورية على عرب البعير .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*اليوم قامت أسفل معارضة عرفتها البشرية بتفجير مدرسة أبناء الشهداء ، والجيش الكر تبنى العملية ، مدرسة أبناء الشهداء تضم أطفال من استشهدوا سواء في الأحداث أو قبلها وغالباً أبناء الجنود وما إلى ذلك .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*صورتان من ساحة سعد الله الجابري الصامدة في حلب :




الثانية :



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*الجيش العربي السوري يعلن المناطق التالية خالية من المسلحين الارهابيين:

 حلب - منطقة العرقوب (حي كبير شرق حلب)
 ريف اللاذقية الشمالي - قرية خربة سولاس (بعد أن تم تحرير مدينة الحفة المعقل الوحيد للمسلحين في الساحل السوري منذ شهور ، بقيت المناطق الحدودية مع تركيا الوعرة جداً محتلة وبقيت خط صدام طوال الفترة ، وهناك إنجازات جديدة كل فترة) .  
 ريف دمشق - منطقة السبينة 
 ريف دمشق - السيدة زينب لم تعلن منطقة آمنة تماماً لكن وضعها أفضل بكثير مع استمرار التطهير في بعض الجيوب . *​


----------



## The Antiochian (26 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *صورتان من ساحة سعد الله الجابري الصامدة في حلب :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*تقرير المركز السوري للتوثيق حول حلب ليوم 25 - 9 - 2012 :
•   مراسل المركز السوري للتوثيق : هجوم متزامن لعدد "كبير" من المسلحين  المعارضين للحكومة على مركز المدينة في محاولة للوصول إلى ساحة سعد الله  الجابري ، ومعارك "عنيفة" دارت بينهم وبين  قوات الجيش السوري ليل أمس في عدة أحياء بمدينة حلب ، بعد سيطرة القوات  الحكومية أمس على "مربع مدينة حلب الأمني الذي يضم الأحياء الراقية  والحديثة والمراكز الأمنية والحكومية" 
*​*
 •  ناشطون مناهضون للحكومة: قصف على بلدة تادف ومنطقة قاضي عسكر بريف حلب من قبل سلاح الجو السوري. 
**
  •  استمرار الاشتباكات في حي الإذاعة ومنطقة الجديدة بين الجيش السوري  وميليشيا الجيش الحر وقصف أحياء الكلاسة وهنانو والميسر بمحافظة حلب. 
**
 •   مقتل قائد جماعة إسلامية متشددة مناهضة للحكومة يدعى أبو الطيب و7 من  أفراد مجموعته في منطقة السبع بحرات بمدينة حلب بعد اشتباكات مع الجيش  السوري 25-9-2012 
**
 •  قصف من قبل الطيران الحربي  السوري على مواقع لميليشيا الجيش الحر في منطقة تل رفعت وحي الصاخور على  أطراف حلب ما أسفر عن مقتل عدد من العناصر وجرح آخرين. 
**
  •  سانا: مقتل وإصابة عدد "كبير" من المسلحين خلال عملية نوعية للجيش  السوري في منطقة دوار بعيدين والبساتين المحيطة بها على أطراف حلب. 
**
 •  مقتل علي عمر مصطفى حمدو في  بلدة كفرنوران بمحافظة حلب وناشطون يتهمون قوات الأمن بقتله. 
**
 •  ناشطون معارضون: ميليشيا الجيش الحر تسيطر على قرية كفرناها في الريف الغربي لمحافظة حلب بعد الهجوم على حواجز للجيش السوري. 
**
 •  قصف مروحي من قبل الجيش السوري على بلدتي دير حافر والخفسة بريف حلب حسب ناشطين معارضين. 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*تقرير المركز السوري للتوثيق حول ريف دمشق 25 - 9 - 2012 :

 •  هجوم مسلحين مجهولين على حاجز "النسيم" في مدينة جرمانا بريف دمشق أسفر عن مقتل 5 مسلحين والقبض على قناص. 

•  ناشطون مناهضون للحكومة: قصف على بساتين بلدة جديدة عرطوز بريف دمشق  مصدره الجيش السوري وناشطون مؤيدون للحكومة يقولون إن القصف استهدف مراكز  متمردين مسلحين.

 •  مراسل المركز السوري للتوثيق: وحدات هندسة تابعة  للجيش السوري تفجّر عبوات ناسفة "لم تتمكن من تفكيكها" في بلدات حجيرة  ويلدا والسيدة زينب. 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*مع اقتراب النصر السوري يوماً بعد يوم مجزرررة جميلة تحدثها طائرة الميغ بمجموعة من الجيش الكر في محافظة دير الزور ، لاحظوا ذقون الفطائس والمصابين :

*
[YOUTUBE]lrrGG752nPg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*تلفزيون الدنيا في تقرير ميداني عن تقدم الجيش في حلب وجثث مسلحين :
*[YOUTUBE]0Wkhlxz0JLU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*بعد تفجير مبنى قيادة الأركان في دمشق والهجوم الغادر مع الخيانة من الداخل أدت العملية كلها لاستشهاد 4 حراس و17 جريح من المدنيين والجنود ، مقابل أقل تقدير 30 فطيساً من الضباط والجنود الخونة والمهاجمين الإرهابيين ، لقطات من احتفالات الجنود بالنصر وهتافاتهم :

المقطع الذي تظهر فيه الفتيات مع الجنود الهتاف :
نار نار نار ،، كلنا ثوار ،، أرواحنا دماؤنا فدا الأسد بشار ،، سوري سوري سوري هيييه الجيش العربي السوري هييييه ،، جيييييييييش وحوش ، جيييييييييش وحوش .
مشاهد رائعة رصاص في الهواء احتفالاً هتافات كثيرة :
*[YOUTUBE]o-waip63shQ[/YOUTUBE]
*
وعادت الحياة ومعها الازدحام بسرعة لدمشق المحررة بالكامل منذ أسبوع وريفها الآخذ بتحقق انتصارات كثيرة .*​


----------



## grges monir (27 سبتمبر 2012)

لا بوادر لانفراج الازمة السورية
المعادلة صفر حتى الان فى رايىء
لا يوجد غالب او مغلوب


----------



## The Antiochian (27 سبتمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لا بوادر لانفراج الازمة السورية
> المعادلة صفر حتى الان فى رايىء
> لا يوجد غالب او مغلوب


*أستاذي سأقدم لك شرحاً اقرأه مع صورة لمحافظات سوريا .

الواقع يقول بأن حلب أم المعارك وإذا ما تمكن الجيش من استعادتها بشكل كامل وحقيقي (وهذا ما هو حاصل بالتدريج) سيكون قد قسم ظهر الفورة نهائياً ولن تعود بعدها أي معركة كبيرة بل جيوب ، وفعلاً تحررت عدة أحياء آخرها حي العرقوب الكبير ، ويقول المركز السوري للتوثيق كما طرحت أمس بأن الجيش استعاد المربع الأمني والأحياء الراقية في المدينة .

في دمشق قبل أسبوع أعلنوا الانسحاب منها وفعلاً وضع دمشق ممتاز يعني إذا تابعت صفحة دمشق الآن على فيسبوك تعرض صوراً يومية من مناطق وأحياء مختلفة ستجد الازدحام والنشاط والسيارات والناس .

ريف دمشق الوضع جيد أفضل من السابق ، وفي مناطق أخرى يسيطر المسلحون لكن الأمور بحاجة لوقت طالما أنهم يسيطرون على مناطق لا قيمة لها ويخسرون مواقعهم تدريجياً .

في حمص المدينة الحياة عادت في كثير من الأحياء بل إن جامعة حمص هي الوحيدة التي لم تؤجل امتحاناتها في الدورة الصيفية الإضافية ، ولكن ما زال هناك مربع محتل ولكن لكثرة ما فيه من مسيحيين محاصرين لم تسحقه الدولة لكن فعلياً الامور منتهية ولم يعد للمسلحين أي قذيفة يضربون بها الأحياء الموالية والحصار عليهم مطبق ويخسرون مقاتلين يومياً .

المناطق المحتلة من سوريا هي : ريف حلب الشمالي (أعني بعد استكمال تحرير المدينة والنصر في أم المعارك) + أجزاء من ريف إدلب (وقد خسروا أجزاء واسعة مما كانوا يمتلكونه يوماً مثل مدينة أريحا ومدينة خان شيخون وحتى مدينة إدلب نفسها) + الكثير من محافظة دير الزور (متروكة للأخير باستثناء عمليات نوعية وبعض الضربات الجوية مثل فيديو مجزرة أمس) + 4 أو 5 نقاط حدودية مع لبنان في ريف حمص تتلقى قصفاً يومياً .

وصدقاً لو أراد الجيش الضرب بقوة الطيران في هذه المناطق كلها لأنهاها في أقل من 3 ساعات من عصر يوم غد ، لكن كون الأمور حسمت وتبقى أمر وقت فقط فلا داعي لذلك .

الوضع في الساحل (محافظتي اللاذقية وطرطوس) ممتاز ، محافظتي السويداء والقنيطرة ممتاز ، وأيضاً محافظة حماة ، مناطق الأكراد مثل محافظة الحسكة الوضع متروك لهم وممتاز وبالتنسيق مع الدولة ولا وجود للمسلحين .

محافظة الرقة بالذات الوضع فيها ممتاز باستثاء قرية واحدة حدودية لكن هناك نية لانسحاب المسلحين من حلب إلى الرقة ، وفعلياً هذا ما أرجوه لأن أهل الرقة عشائر موالية ونسبة الموالاة فيها مثل حلب مرتفعة لكن الفارق أن حلب العاصمة الاقتصادية وأم المعارك أما الرقة فتكاد تكون بلا تأثير فعلي ، عامل آخر أن الرقة ترابط فيها فرقة عسكرية كاملة .

وحتى تتأكد من كلامي إذا تواصلت مع جملة معارضين ستجد أملهم بالنصر أضعف من أي وقت بل وقد انعدم ، وستجد عبارات نريد العودة للعيش بأمان .

وأستطيع أن أقول لك بأن النصر (مبدئياً وإذا استمرت الأمور بنفس المسار) بات أمراً واقعاً وبعد انتهاء معركة حلب التي لن تطول أكثر أسبوعين إلى شهر على أقصى تقدير من الآن يمكنك حينها أن تقول مبروك :love45:
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*مقطع غنائي لشهيد ملازم أول حقوقي ، الفرق بين السلاح المثقف وبين التكفيريين المعوقين :*

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...BODvj6v4rm0r0zfo6lj92SRdxFP8TEfpVGy75LcaD&s=1


----------



## The Antiochian (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*شاهد ماذا حل بكتيبة خالد بن الوليد في الرستن (كلها بين قتيل وجريح) ، بتاريخ اليوم 27 - 9 - 2012 :
*
[YOUTUBE]SmkzjFBwozY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (27 سبتمبر 2012)

* الغارديان " المسلّحون في حلب: بانتظار الامدادات والوعود... والجيش يتقدم *




*http://sns.sy/sns/?path=news/read/58566
*​*محطة أخبار سورية*​ *ما  أوقعهم في مأزق دموي.ويحتكر المجلس العسكري في حلب إمدادات السلاح، خصوصاً  أن ما رفع من أهميته كقوة بارزة ...بـ «جماعة الإخوان المسلمين»  والمجموعات الأصولية الإسلامية.خاطب رجل مدني أحد القادة من «كتيبة التوحيد  الإسلامية»، «كل ما أريده منكم هو تصوير تسجيل قصير، ثم وضعه على موقع  يوتيوب، والإشارة فيه إلى أسمائكم واسم وحدتكم العسكرية، كما أن تعلنوا  أنكم تنتمون إلى مجلس حلب العسكري، ولكم أن تفعلوا بعدها ما تشاؤون»،  مضيفاً «أريد أن نظهر للأميركيين بأن هذه الوحدات تنضم إلى المجلس العسكري.  لقد التقيت الأحد الماضي مع أميركيّين في أنطاكيا، وأبلغاني بأنه لن تصلنا  أي أسلحة متطورة ما لم نتوحد تحت قيادة المجالس العسكرية المحلية».ويشير  أبو محمد، وهو ضابط منشق من أكاديمية حلب العسكرية، إلى مصادر السلاح التي  تصل إلى حلب، موضحاً أن «عدداً من المانحين في السعودية يحولون الأموال إلى  سياسي لبناني نافذ مقيم في اسطنبول، وهو يقوم بالتنسيق مع الأتراك، فكل  شيء يحدث بالتنسيق مع الاستخبارات التركية». *​ *وينقل  أبو محمد وعد القيادة إليهم بأنه «في حال نقلوا المعركة إلى قلب حلب، فإن  خطوط الإمداد ستصبح سالكة».ولكن بعد ثلاثة أسابيع من دخول المتمردين إلى  مدينة حلب، تضاءلت الذخيرة المتاحة للجبهة الممتدة من شارع سيف الدولة  شمالاً، إلى حي صلاح الدين في الجنوب الغربي، إلى 600 طلقة رصاص وستة  صواريخ «آر بي جي» فقط، وأصبحت خطوط المواجهة أمام الجيش السوري على شفير  الانهيار.يقول أبو محمد «لقد قالوا لنا إنه يجب علينا البدء بالمقاومة،  وعندئذ فقط سنحصل على الدعم»، مضيفاً «قسمت المدينة إلى ثلاثة قطاعات، ووزع  المتمردون قواتهم وذخائرهم على الجبهات الثلاث، بينما قررت القوات  الحكومية تركيز كل قواها في قطاع واحد، هو حي صلاح الدين». ويتابع «لقد  اضطررنا أن نوجه الذخيرة إلى هنا (صلاح الدين)، في الوقت الذي توقف فيه  وصول الإمدادات الموعودة، والنتيجة هي تدهور وضعنا في الجبهات الثلاث في  الوقت ذاته، نحن لا نملك الذخيرة التي وُعدنا بها، كل يوم يتقدم الجيش  شيئاً فشيئاً، لذلك فإن الشيء الوحيد الذي نملكه وننفقه في المعركة هو  الرجال».لكن في الأيام التالية وصلت إلى المتمردين كمية صغيرة من الأسلحة،  وبالرغم من ذلك يشكل إيصالها إلى الجبهات معضلة أخرى.في جبهة أخرى، يقف  الحاج بلال المشرف على أحد التقاطعات في منطقة سيف الدولة، وهو يرغب في  الاستفادة من الإمدادات العسكرية الجديدة من أجل التقدم عدة كيلومترات نحو  مجمع إستاد حلب العملاق، الذي تستخدمه القوات الحكومية قاعدة لقواتها  ودباباتها ومدفعيتها، ولكنه سيدفع حياته ثمناً لهذا الطموح غير الواقعي.أما  الرائد الذي زود الحاج بلال بالذخائر من تركيا، فقتل بعد فترة قصيرة، وهو  الذي كان اشتكى لأخيه الضابط أبو حسين، فساد القيادات، قائلاً «لا أحد يدفع  لك إلا لكي يشتريك، الإخوان المسلمون، و(قائد الجيش السوري الحر) رياض  الأسعد، إنهم فاسدون، يتلاعبون بنا، لقد أمضيت في تركيا ثلاثة أسابيع ولم  أحصل على شيء». وأضاف «لقد التقيت رئيس المجلس الوطني السابق برهان غليون،  واصطحبني إلى اجتماع في اسطنبول للقاء أمير في القوات المسلحة القطرية، لقد  تناقشنا وشرحنا له كل شيء، فأخبرنا بأنه مطلع على ما يحدث، وأكد لنا أن  الأمور ستتحسن قريباً، لكننا غادرنا خاليي الوفاض».**
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

* السلطات السورية تكتشف نفقًا طوله 700 متر لتهريب الأسلحة بحمص
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :
تنسيقيات مناهضة للحكومة : مقتل كل من علاء حسين  الحريري وياسر جدعان البرغوث ورضوان فارس النصيرات وموسى عياش من ميليشيا  الجيش الحر إثر اشتباكات مع قوات الجيش السوري في بلدة داعل ب  #ريف_درعا  ومصادر إعلامية مؤيدة للحكومة تتحدث عن ضبط مشفى ميداني وأسلحة متنوعة وعدد  كبير من العبوات الناسفة في البلدة ذاتها.
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*أعلن الجيش الكر بالأمس إطلاق ما سماه معركة الحسم في حلب بإرسال آلاف المقاتلين من ريف حلب وإدلب بل وحتى من حماة ، وقالوا إنها معركة هزيمة أو نصر .

ما أؤكده لكم أن حلب أم المعارك ونصر الجيش السوري فيها يعني سيعني انتهاء المعارك الكبرى تماماً وبقاء جيوب وزوايا .

ما أؤكده أيضاً أنهم أقدموا على هذه الخطوة الانتحارية (سحب الآلاف من ٣ محافظات إلى معركة واحدة) سببه ما خسروه من مناطق استراتيجية كثيرة في حلب مع معرفتهم أن استكمال خسارتها سيعني النهاية لهم .

وما أؤكده أن استكمال النصر بعد هذه الخطوة سيعني سهولة أكبر في استرجاع الريف الحلبي وزوايا أخرى .

وآخر ما أريد أن أؤكده أن النصر السوري تحقق وخلال شهرين أو ثلاثة من الآن إذا استمرت الأمور بنفس الطريقة ستكون الأزمة في عداد الماضي .*


----------



## grges monir (28 سبتمبر 2012)

> *النصر السوري تحقق وخلال شهرين أو ثلاثة من الآن إذا استمرت الأمور بنفس الطريقة ستكون الأزمة في عداد الماضي .*


نتمنى هذا 
نجاح سوريا فى تجاوز ازمتها الراهنة ضرب موجعة لكل الانظمة الاسلامية الرجعية فى المنطقة حاليا ومنها مصر لللاسف


----------



## The Antiochian (28 سبتمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> نتمنى هذا
> نجاح سوريا فى تجاوز ازمتها الراهنة ضرب موجعة لكل الانظمة الاسلامية الرجعية فى المنطقة حاليا ومنها مصر لللاسف


*فعلاً أستاذي وهم باتوا يعرفون ذلك ، ولهذا وصفوها "معركة نصر أو هزيمة" ، وهي هزيمة لهم حتماً .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

* سوريا  /دمشق :مراسل الميادين ينفي الانباء عن انفجار  في مبنى هيئة الاركان  العامة في دمشق ومحيط ساحة الامويين يشهد حركة شبه عادية .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

* مراسل الميادين :مقتل 16 مسلحا من جبهة النصرة في حي الشيخ مقصود في حلب بعد تسلل 40 منهم الى الحي .
*


قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*مراسلنا :الجيش السوري يسيطر على حي الشيخ مقصود في حلب بعد انسحاب بقية مجموعة جماعة جبهة النصرة .

قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

* سوريا :معلومات غير مؤكدة حتى الان عن اسقاط الدفاعات الجوية السورية لمنطاد تجسس فوق مدينة بانياس .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*من يومين أطلق الإرهابيون قذائف محلية الصنع على أحياء في حلب أدت لاستشهاد 6 كلهم مسيحيون ، بينهم أب وأم وابنتهما .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :
وحدة من القوات الخاصة في الجيش العربي السوري  يسيطرون بشكل كامل على الجهة المقابلة للجامع الأموي وساحة العواميد والعقبة بحلب .

مندوسهم مندوسهم
كلاب الفورة مندوسهم
بالسيف نقطع روسهم
والله لنقطع روسهم
*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*مراسل الفضائية السورية بحلب : وحدة من قواتنا المسلحة تقضي على عدد كبير من الإرهابيين حول كنيسة الشيبانية بالمدينة القديمة

*
*مراسل الفضائية السورية بحلب : وحدة من قواتنا المسلحة تقضي على عدد من الإرهابيين غرب باب إنطاكيا بحلب

(لا صحة لأكاذيب الخنزيرة بالسيطرة عليه باعتراف تعليقات الفورجية)

**
مندوسهم مندوسهم
كلاب الفورة مندوسهم
بالسيف نقطع روسهم
والله لنقطع روسهم
*



​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*سالم زهران عبر قناة المقاومة NBN :

  مما لا شك فيه ان عمر الأزمة قد طال ، اعتقد انها المرة الأولى للمراقب  والمحلل السياسي الحقيقي التي يستطيع فيها ان يقول بكل ثقة ان سوريا الأسد  قد انتصرت .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*مراسل شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء اشتباكات عنيفة تدور في محيط المدينة القديمة عند الجامع الأموي*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*الهيئة العامة للاذاعة والتلفزيون...
 مصدر  رسمي ينفي ماتناقلته وسائل الإعلام الشريكة في جريمة سفك الدم السوري حول  سيطرة الإرهابيين على منطقة الشيخ مقصود بحلب ويؤكد أن ذلك دليل إفلاس تلك  المحطات ومحاولة لرفع معنويات الإرهابيين المرتزقة....*​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*السياسة الإعلامية المتبعة الآن أن يهاجموا منطقة غدراً ويستولوا عليها لدقائق يصورون فيديو تحرير منطقة كذا قبل أن يشتبك الجيش حتى ، وتذيع القنوات ذلك ، وبعد الاشتباك يسترجع الجيش الحي ، حدث هذا في 3 أحياء أمس في حلب .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب :
حلب من قلب الحدث :
 سيارة تابعة للمرتزقة الخونة دخلت الحمدانية من جهة الفرن
 وسيارة أخرى دخلت من الحي الأول من جهة مشفى المستقبل
 تصدت لهما قواتنا المسلحة وتم الدعس عليهما
 واشتباكات قوية من جهة اوتوستراد الملعب أمام الحي الأول ومن جهة دوار الراموسة
 وقواتنا المسلحة الباسلة تنتشر في وسط وعلى محيط الاشتباكات والمناطق المجاورة لها ,,,,



 **شام اف ام:

  حلب منذ قليل: مقتل اكثر  من 100 مسلح في عمليات نوعية للجيش في المعهد الرياضي وسوق الخضرة ببعيدين  وحول مدرسة الصباغ - دوار الصاخور* ​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*مراسل شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء ينفي صحة الأنباء الواردة عن اشتباكات عند حاجز الليرمون بحلب و يؤكد بأن الوضع هادئ جداً و الحمد الله .

**قائمة قتلى الجيش الكر أمس :

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 وما ظلمناهم ولكن أنفسهم كانوا يظلمون
 صدق الله العظيم

 بكل الفخر و الاعتزاز بجنود الجيش العربي السوري الأبطال نزف إليكم أسماء  قتلى الجيش الكر تحت أقدام جنود سوريا الأسد ليوم الجمعة 29-09-2012:

 1-عامر محمد ناجي
 2-رياض خليل النجار
 3-احمد البويضاني
 4-محمد فياض عسكر
 5-يوسف الحوش الملقب (أبو طسة)
 6-قاسم صالح الجبر
 7-عبد السلام عبد الاله عبد الحليم ابو حلاوة
 8-محمد ذيب الغباغبي أبو مهند
 9-رفعت سلطي الحمصي
 10-خليل عبدالرحمن الصمادي
 11-وليد عبد الوالي الشوامرة
 12-أبو مناف عبد الرحمن شحادة الحريري
 13-تركي احمد الخطيب
 14-ربيع سويدان
 15-ياسين نواف الصلخدي
 16-عبد المجيد الشاغل
 17-ابراهيم الكلش
 18-حسين علي حاج علي
 19-سعيد مصطفى عصيان
 20-رائد بيرم
 21-غالب علي أبو راس
 22-راكان عبد الله اليوسف
 23-أحمد الحلبي
 24-جكر عبد الرحمن إيحو
 25-زهير حسن محمد
 26-عز الدين هاشم
 27-أحمد الحلبي(مجند فار)
 28-حسين علي الحمود
 29-أسامة عبدالرزاق يحيى
 30-تمام حسون
 31-عبدالله تاجر الخلف الراشد
 32-أحمد بيطار
 33-وليد خلف العلي
 34-كاسر جمعه العزاوي
 35-حسن احمد الحسين ابوعدي
 36-باسم العاني
 37-محمد حسين العوض
 38-عمر دحام الحج
 39-عامر قربون
 40-محمد الوردي
 41-أسامه صالح الخلف
 42-فاروق الحنيدي
 43-بدر سعيد عايد المعجون
 44-خليف الفريح العويد الشلاش
 45-ثـــامـر عــبـاس الــعطـرة
 46-مـحمد أحـمـد الـعسكـر
 47-يـوسـف حـسيـن الـموسـى
 48-عـمـران الـكرمـانـي
 49-محمد مروان الصالح
 50-هاشم محمد السيد
 51-غسان حسن العبد الله (جندي فار)
 52-علاء الوردي
 53-أحمد عادل
 54-أحمد محمد الحمادة
 55-ابراهيم حسن ابراهيم
 56-رياض خليل النجار
 57-محمد عدنان كوارة
 58-فاروق فطيمة
 59-محمد سعيد الكمشة
 60-علاء غنوم
 61-ابراهيم حسن ابراهيم
 62-مصطفى مخزوم
 63-ابراهيم الحمدوش
 64-رامي عبيد
 65-أحمد يوسف فتح الله
 66-محمد جمعة شعير
 67-بشار عيدو زعبار
 68-عمر يوسف بوادي
 69-أحمد حسن حسون
 70-مصطفى حسين عبد العزيز
 71-مصطفى أيوب
 72-محمد حمزة
 73-علاء فرزات
 74-عبد القادر حاج موسى
 75-عبدو محمد حسون

 إضافة إلى عدد كبير ممن لم نستطع الحصول على أسمائهم

 لمزيد من المعلومات عن القتلى (صورهم و أماكن سقوطهم) تابعوا ما ننشرره على صفحتنا.

إعداد صفحة : الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر

مندوسهم مندوسهم
كلاب الفورة مندوسهم
بالسيف نقطع روسهم
والله لنقطع روسهم

*​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :
وحدة من قواتنا المسلحة تصد محاولة تسلل للارهابيين عبر السويقة من جهة نقابة المعلمين و جثث الكلاب تملئ الأراضي

شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :
يلي مصدق انو الجحيش الكر وصلو عالمحافظة بنقلوا كمان وصلوا لعندك عالحمام قوم طلع و اتأكد 
بس يصلوا عالحمام بوصلوا عالمحافظة 
هههههههههههههه
*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*بعدما حاولوا التسلل لأحد أحياء حلب وادعوا سيطرتهم الكاذبة على جزء منه هكذا كانت الحقيقة :



*​


----------



## grges monir (29 سبتمبر 2012)

من يشاهد الاخبار حاليا حول الوضع فى سوريا
 يرى ان هناك زيادة  ملحوظة فىالاشتباكات وان الوتيرة اصبحت اسرع على ارض سوريا
فهل معنى هذا ان هناك رغبة من الطرفين فى انهاء النزاع سواء كان سلبا او ايجابا لصالحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> من يشاهد الاخبار حاليا حول الوضع فى سوريا
> يرى ان هناك زيادة  ملحوظة فىالاشتباكات وان الوتيرة اصبحت اسرع على ارض سوريا
> فهل معنى هذا ان هناك رغبة من الطرفين فى انهاء النزاع سواء كان سلبا او ايجابا لصالحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*أستاذي لقد تراخى الجيش كثيراً في البداية واستقبل المراقبين حتى باتت أعداد المسلحين قرابة 100 ألف ، ناهيك عن تدفق يومي من العربان والشيشان والأفغان والطاجيك ، ومنذ أن وعدتكم في المنتدى قبل شهرين أو 3 ببدء الحسم خلال أيام فعلاً بدأ الحسم .

من يومها أخذت موازين الأمور بالانقلاب ، نعم هناك انتكاسات وهناك مناطق خسرناها ، لكن بالمقابل انتصارات كثيرة قتل إرهابيين بالجملة ، استرجاع محافظات بكاملها .

وهذا الحسم قوي ، كل دقائق هناك قتلى من الإرهابيين ، ونحن نقدم عشرات الشهداء يومياً أيضاً ، لكن أقل بكثير من عدد قتلى الإرهابيين .

بالنتيجة هم أنفسهم باتوا يعترفون أنهم إذا خسروا حلب خسروا كل شيء .

هل من دولة في العالم هزمت 100 ألف مقاتل بطريقة حرب العصابات ؟؟

فقط 3000 مقاتل من حزب الله هزموا إسرائيل ، بضعة آلاف من القاعدة أعجزوا جيوش أكثر من 20 دولة مجتمعة في أفغانستان .

فقط قوات مسلحة مثقفة عقائدية مشبعة بالفكر أدركت أنها في صراع وجود ، تخط انتصاراً عظيماً سيعطي قيادة العالم سياسياً للصين وروسيا وتنهي هيمة أميركا وأحلامها السافلة .

إذا أردت إجابتك بشكل مباشر يمكنني أن أؤكد لك أنه ما عاد لهم من أمل وأننا انتصرنا فعلاً ، لأنهم ولنفرض أنهم حققوا المعجزة المستحيلة وانتصروا في حلب (رغم أن نصف حلب لم تشهد رصاصة حتى وكل ما حدث هو في جزء فقط) ، فهذا يعني أن أمامهم على الأقل 5 معارك كبرى ، أما إذا انتصرنات نحن فيها انتهت الأمور تماماً .

وفعلاً النظام يريد الحسم بشكل كامل وبات يعرف تماماً أديولوجية الجنود المرسلين للمعارك ولا يرسل إلا الثقات ومن نصر لنصر .
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> من يشاهد الاخبار حاليا حول الوضع فى سوريا
> يرى ان هناك زيادة  ملحوظة فىالاشتباكات وان الوتيرة اصبحت اسرع على ارض سوريا
> فهل معنى هذا ان هناك رغبة من الطرفين فى انهاء النزاع سواء كان سلبا او ايجابا لصالحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*أعتقد أن الجهات الممولة لعصابات ما يسمى الجيش الحر صارت تعلم أنها راهنت على الحصان الخاسر ..... فبدأت فى إغلاق خزائنها .... فلم يكن أمام قادة  تلك  العصابات إلا التخلص من كلابهم*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*نحب أن نوجه رسالة شكر لقوات السلام الأفريقية التي هزمت حركة الشباب المجاهدين الصومالية في آخر معاقلهم .

هؤلاء السفلة كانوا السبب في منع المساعدات الأممية بحجة أنها من الكفار ما أدى لموت عشرات آلاف الأطفال جوعاً بعدما كنت أتخيل أنه ما من إنسان يموت جوعاً .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*مراسل المركز  السوري للتوثيق #حلب: قوات خاصة تابعة لـ #الجيش_السوري تتقدم في أحياء  الكلاسة وباب النيرب وبستان القصر واشتباكات "عنيفة" في منطقة دوار باب  الحديد ما أسفر عن ضحايا من الجانبين.*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*شاهد معنويات حماة الديار على الحاجز مع اقتراب النصر ، كم هو الفرق بيننا وبين أعداء الحياة .
من كلمات الأغنية التي يتراقصون عليها :
نحن فجر الحرية
بحروف الأبجدية
سريان وفينيقية
غير سوريا ما منختار ..

ومنها أيضاً :
كنيسة وجامع متحدين
المحبة عنوان الدين

*[YOUTUBE]NYXFGCJ82JQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين :
رويترز : نقلا عن قيادي في المعارضة المسلحة في حلب ..من الصعب تحقيق تقدم على الارض .

هههههههههههههه صعب ولا مستحيل ؟؟

تدمروا ويتدمرون وقريباً ينتهون
 *​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

* يو بي آي : الجيش السوري يؤكد سيطرته على العامرية وتل الزرازير في حلب

*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*على ما أعتقد بدأ الجيش عملية استرداد محافظة دير الزور ، وهي المحافظة الوحيدة التي عاصمتها محتلة :

المركز السوري للتوثيق :
اشتباكات عنيفة بين الجيش السوري وميليشيا الجيش  الحر في أحياء الحميدي والحميدية والموظفين والشيخ ياسين وقرب دوار  المدلجي بـ #دير_الزور تسفر عن سقوط ضحايا وجرحى من الطرفين.*​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*التقيت صدفة لواء متقاعد لكنه محتفظ بأهميته وأكد لي أن الأمور ممتازة أكثر من أي وقت مضى .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*من علامات النصر مسيرة في حمص بين أحياء الطوائف بمشاركة الطوائف المختلفة :




صورة لشهيد عشق الوطن وحمل وروده :




صورة لمحل هو مصدر رزق شاب طلب احتياطياً للجيش :




*​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
مصادر الميادين :مقتل مسؤول كبير بالجيش الحر خلال عملية امنية في ريف ادلب .

الميادين ( الأخبار التلفزيونية وليس صفحتها على الفيس ) :
انفجار كبير بريف ادلب انقتل فيه 4 ضباط من ميليشيا الحر و 4 ضباط استخبارات اقليميين و ضابط كبير لم يعلن عن اسمه بعد

*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*شام اف ام : المجموعات المسلحة ترتكب مجزرة بحق المدنيين في قريتي الحيدرية والغسانية بريف حمص ذهب ضحيتها 17 مواطنا ..

هذه مجزرة طائفية بحتة وما زالت مستمرة .
أدعو الطيران لمحو القرى الـ 3 التي قامت بالهجوم وإزالتها من الوجود بمن فيها لتكون عبرة .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*تقرير المركز السوري للتوثيق أمس يتحدث عن اشتباكات في كثير من الأحياء في حلب ، لكن هناك 3 أخبار عن سيطرة وعدد ضحايا في حلب سأنقلها :

**
 •	مراسل المركز السوري للتوثيق في حلب: قوات خاصة تابعة للجيش السوري  تتقدم في حيي باب النيرب وبستان القصر واشتباكات "عنيفة" في منطقة دوار باب  الحديد ما أسفر عن سقوط ضحايا وجرحى من الجانبين.

•	مقتل أكثر من 18 مسلحاً جراء اشتباكات عنيفة مع قوات الجيش السوري في سوق الخضرة وقرب جامع جمال بحي الكلاسة في محافظة حلب.

 •	مصادر إعلامية: سيطرة الجيش السوري على جمعية رعاية المساجين ومركز المعونة الاجتماعية بمنطقة سليمان الحلبي في محافظة حلب.*​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تقرير المركز السوري للتوثيق أمس يتحدث عن اشتباكات في كثير من الأحياء في حلب ، لكن هناك 3 أخبار عن سيطرة وعدد ضحايا في حلب سأنقلها :
> 
> **
> •    مراسل المركز السوري للتوثيق في حلب: قوات خاصة تابعة للجيش السوري  تتقدم في حيي باب النيرب وبستان القصر واشتباكات "عنيفة" في منطقة دوار باب  الحديد ما أسفر عن سقوط ضحايا وجرحى من الجانبين.
> ...



*مراسل المركز السوري للتوثيق في #حلب: تراجع  قوات الجيش السوري إلى أطراف أحياء الإذاعة والفردوس وبستان القصر  والكلاسة، وسلاح الجو يقصف مواقع في تلك الأحياء .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 سبتمبر 2012)

* غلة الجيش العربي السوري البطل من قتلى الجيش الكر ليوم السبت الواقع 29-09-2012 :

 1- مصطفى عثمان - حلب - مصري الجنسية
 2- حكم الأيسر - ريف إدلب - لبناني الجنسية
 3- سعيد حاتم - القابون - أصله من إدلب

 4- محمود السليمانو ( نقيب فار) - ريف حماه

 5- ساهر أحمد علي المصطفى - ريف دير الزور

 6- راكان صبار الخليفة - دير الزور

 7- نور نعيم السيبراني (ملازم أول فار) - ريف درعا

 8- وسيم قطيع - الرستن

 9- عبد الهادي عمر المدني - (حرستا) ريف دمشق

 10- سامر وهبة (الملقب بالبطاطا) - برزة دمشق - أصله من ريف إدلب

 11- عامر الشايب ( أخو الارهابي المقتول رياض الشايب) - برزة دمشق - أصله من ريف إدلب

 12- أيمن الشايب - برزة دمشق - أصله من ريف إدلب

 13- فتحي المغربي - برزة دمشق - أصله من ريف إدلب

 14- سمير المغربي - برزة دمشق - أصله من ريف إدلب

 15- عبد الكريم أورفلي - برزة دمشق - أصله من ريف إدلب

 16- أحمد شاويش - برزة دمشق - أصله من ريف إدلب

 17- أحمد الكحيل - قدسيا - ريف دمشق

 18- محمد الكحيل - قدسيا - ريف دمشق

 19- موفق رزمة - قدسيا - ريف دمشق

 20- عامر رزمة - قدسيا - ريف دمشق

 21- حسين الدبس - قدسيا - ريف دمشق

 22- صهيب القدسي - قدسيا - ريف دمشق

 23- محمد بوبس - برزة دمشق

 24- علاء شافعة - برزة دمشق

 25- وليد مصطفى بلطة - حرستا - ريف دمشق

 26- حسام حميدان - ريف دمشق

 27- عبد الكريم شاهر - قدسيا - ريف دمشق

 28- أكرم أحمد خلف - حران العواميد - ريف دمشق

 29- عبد الغفور ابو شعر (الملقب أبو علي الحر) - حلب القديمة

 30- محمد عزو حاج بكور - خان العسل - ريف حلب - أصله من الأتارب

 31- عبد الله بن عبد الباسط خياطة

 32- عثمان الشيخاني - اليونسية

 33- بلال حيشية - حمص

 34- عبد الكافي الأحمد - حمص

 35- رأفت دياب - حمص

 36- عبد الكريم السقا - حمص

 37- حسام العقيلي - حمص

 38- عبد الباري الصباغ - حمص

 39- حتزم الشامي - حمص

 40- عدنان الحموي - حمص

 41- عبد الرزاق الحموي - حمص

 42- فرج الدين الدروبي - حمص

 43- دحام المصري - حمص

 44- منار دعاس - حمص

 45- ناصر دهمان - حمص

 46- زعيم مجموعةملقب بالشلبوط - حمص

 47- بلال الغندور - قدسيا - ريف دمشق

 48- عبدالكريم علي ديب - حي الميدان - دمشق

 49- عبدالرحمن اسماعيل الصياح - دير الزور

 50- مازن صبحي الدرويش

 51- عبد اللطيف جميل غرقان - حلب - أصله من ريف إدلب

 52- يوسف الاقرع - السلطانية - حمص

 53- عبد الحكيم رسلان - جوبر - حمص

 54- عبدو الحلبي - جوبر - حمص

 55- عقبة الياسين - تلبيسة - ريف حمص

 56- وائل مهرات - باب الدريب - حمص

 57- يمان حمود - حلب

 58- خير الله البيريني - جوبر - حمص

 59- أحمد عمر دياب - بستان الباشا - حلب - أصله من ريف إدلب

 60- محمد الغانم - النزيريب - ريف درعا

 61- يوسف حسين القدسي - المزيريت - ريف درعا

 62- محمد عوض البردان - المزيريب - ريف درعا

 63- محمد خليل الحشيش - المزيريب - ريف درعا

 64- وائل عيسى الزوباني - المزيريب - ريف درعا

 65- محمد أحمد الزوباني - المزيريب - ريف درعا

 66- محمد جدوع - الميسر - حلب

 67- ياسين وازن - حلب

 68- مصطفى حزيني - بستان القصر - حلب

 69- خالد محمد الحماد - حرستا - ريف دمشق

 70- أشرف سعيد جيجان - دير الزور

 71- اسماعيل رشراش المرعي - ريف دمشق

 72- بشار محمد رشيد الصالح - دير الزور

 73- أحمد سالم الصالح - دير الزور

 74- طه صبحي الطحطوح - دير الزور

 75- محمد أحمد قومان - الحراك - درعا

 76- مصطفى غنيم - تقتناز - ريف إدلب - ليبي الجنسية

 78- إبراهيم الأحمد - تقتناز - ريف إدلب - ليبي الجنسية

 79- ربيع غانم - تقتناز - ريف إدلب - ليبي الجنسية

 80- أحمد غانم -تقتناز - ريف إدلب - ليبي الجنسية

 81- بلال سويدان - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 82- بهاء الدين الجوري - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 83- ياسر صبوح - منطقة السطانية - حمص 

 84- عبد المعطي صبوح - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 85- محمد خالد صبوح - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 86- سمير صبوح - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 87- سامر الويف - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 88- محمد الصباغ - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 89- محمود الشيخ - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 90- محمود سويدان - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 91- محمود الجوري - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 92- محمد وليد السيد - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 93- سالم رضوان - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 94- سليم رسلان - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 95- محمد رسلان - منطقة السطانية - حمص

 

 إضافة لعدد كبير من القتلى الذين لم نستطع الحصول على أسمائهم

 

 للاطلاع على صور القتلى زوروا صفحة :  الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر

 

 عاشت سوريا الأسد
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :
أبطال الحرس الجمهوري يضعون ختم البوط العسكري على رقبة مراسل قناة العربية محمد فياض و يرسلونه إلى جهنم و بئس المصير .

شبكة أخبار حلب :
**
مصدر مسؤول : ينفي ماتناقلته بعض وسائل الاعلام  المشتركه في جريمة سفك الدم السوري عن تدمير مروحيات في مطار النيرب بحلب  ويؤكد ان هذه الأنباء دليل أفلاس هذه الوسائل الأعلامية  وأصرار على الكذب  ومحاولة بائسة لرفع معنويات الإرهابيين  الذين يتلقون ضربات موجعة من الجيش  العربي السوري*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*نشر المركز السوري للتوثيق بعض الاخبار عن شتباكات في أكثر من منطقة في حلب وعن قصف متبادل (معلومة مني : الجيش الكر يستخدم الهاون وقذائفه المصنعة وكلها عديمة الدقة تصيب المدنيين) ، ولكن لخبر الوحيد الذي فيه نتيجة أو حصيلة كان عن محافظة درعا :

اشتباكات عنيفة بين الجيش السوري وميليشيا الجيش الحر في منطقة المزيريب بمحافظة #درعا ما أسفر عن مقتل 27 عنصراً من الميلشيا.*​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :
*
*مراسل  الفضائية السورية بحلب وحدة من قواتنا المسلحة تستهدف أعداداً كبيرة من  الإرهابيين في زهرة الباكدينيا والشيخ سليمان بدارة عزة وقبتان الجبل

شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :
**مراسل شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء آليات مجلس مدينة حلب تعمل على إزالة آثار المعارك في حييّ سليمان الحلبي وخان الزيتون


شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :
انطلاق مسيرة مؤيدة لقائد الوطن وللجيش العربي السوري في شارع الزهور بحي السريان الجديدة باتجاه السليمانية والهتافات تعانق السماء
*


*

شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :
مراسل تلفزيون الخبر في حلب:
 هجوم من قبل  عناصر الجيش العربي السوري على تجمع "لمسلحي المعارضة" في حي بستان الباشا  استهدف 5 سيارات مزودة برشاشات ثقيلة وباصاً مسروقاً تابعاً لدار العجزة  ومقتل حوالي 35 مسلح
*
​


----------



## grges monir (1 أكتوبر 2012)

> *بطال الحرس الجمهوري يضعون ختم البوط العسكري على رقبة مراسل قناة العربية محمد فياض و يرسلونه إلى جهنم و بئس المصير .*


اممممممممم تانى مرة الاقى مثل هذا الخبر
انا قلت انى ضد هذا الامر صديقى الانطاكى وانت قمت بتعليق وسردت اسباب تجيز ما تم القيام بة
وانا اقول لا يوجد سبب ان يتم قتل مراسل ميدانى او حربى لتغطية خبر ما سواء كان سلب او ايجاب


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*خد الصورة دى لاقتها وعجبتنى الصراحة
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اممممممممم تانى مرة الاقى مثل هذا الخبر
> انا قلت انى ضد هذا الامر صديقى الانطاكى وانت قمت بتعليق وسردت اسباب تجيز ما تم القيام بة
> وانا اقول لا يوجد سبب ان يتم قتل مراسل ميدانى او حربى لتغطية خبر ما سواء كان سلب او ايجاب


*كل مشترك فعلي في هذه المؤامرة وفي الصراع هو هدف لرصاص جنودنا .* ​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أكتوبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *خد الصورة دى لاقتها وعجبتنى الصراحة
> *


*فعلاً يقدم على خطوة جنونية هذا المعتوه خاصة بعد أخونة قادة الجيش .

وأيضاً أحب أن أطلعك على هذه الصورة :




فيديو لمقدمة نشرة أخبار الفضائية السورية تعقيباً على جنون مرسي :
*[YOUTUBE]Yqz7iJcyDHs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كلي أمل (1 أكتوبر 2012)

والله الواحد احتار 

مرا بيجي علي واحد بقنعني انو الجيش الحر مخرب وخائن 

مرا بيجي علي واحد بقلي بشار خائن 

الواحد احتاااار ....!!


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*مجموعة أخبار عن حلب أم المعارك :

المركز السوري للتوثيق :
**(معظم أخباره عن اشتباكات أو قصف أو قنص لكني أختار الأخبار التي فيها نتائج فقط) :

مصدر عسكري: قوات خاصة تابعة للجيش السوري تنفذ "عملية نوعية" في حي  بستان الباشا بمدينة حلب ما يسفر عن مقتل أكثر من 100 مسلح متمرد بينهم  جنسيات أجنبية وعربية، وتقدم الجيش السوري مستمر في الحي .

 ناشطون مؤيدون للحكومة: اشتباكات "عنيفة" بين الجيش السوري و مجموعة مسلحة في قرية الباب بريف حلب أدت لمقتل قائد المجموعة.*
*

 ناشطون معارضون للحكومة : مقتل عنصر من ميليشيا الجيش الحر ويدعى يوسف  محمد حاج زكور في أحياء حلب القديمة أثناء اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري وهو من  بلدة تل رفعت .*
*

مراسل الفضائية السورية بحلب شادي حلوة : وصلت اليوم تعزيزات جديدة للجيش العربي السوري الى حلب والاسابيع القليلة القادمة ستحمل المفاجآت .

**مراسل الفضائية السورية بحلب القضاء على تجمعات للمسلحين في محيط جامع حذيفة في بستان القصر و  جامع جمال في الكلاسة .*

*شبكة أخبار حلب الشهباء :
**الجيش العربي السوري يدخل إلى سوق الفستق في بستان القصر

انتصار تلو الانتصار يا جيشنا البطل .

صفحة حلب نيوز (هي صفحة ميدانية جميلة) نشرت صوراً يومية لساحة سعدالله الجابري في حلب حلم الفورجية المستحيل ^_^

ونشرت أيضاً صوراً لمنطقة العبارة التي ادعوا احتلالها وإذا بها تعج بالنشاط والتجارة ولا صحة لحرف مما قالوه .

ونشروا صوراً لمناطق صور الجيش الكر في بعضها أنه احتلها لن كان ذلك قبل أيام وقد تسللوا لدقائق فقط ، وحاولوا بالأمس العودة لها دون جدوى والمناطق هي :
باب أنطاكيا - المنشية الجديدة - باب جنين - ساحة الرئيس - القصر البلدي
*


​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*نشرة المركز السوري للتوثيق عن دير الزور بالأمس أنقلها كاملة لكم (حيث يبدو أن معركة تحريرها قد بدأت بالتزامن مع حلب علماً أنها المحافظة الوحيدة التي عاصمتها كانت محتلة وستكون ضربة هائلة في حال تحرير حلب ودير الزور معاً إذ لن يبقى للجيش الكر أي مكان فعلي أبداً) :


 •    اشتباكات "عنيفة" جدا بين ميليشيات الجيش الحر وقوات الجيش السوري على  دوار الحلبية بريف دير الزور ما أدى لسقوط ضحايا من الجانبين .

 •    ناشطون معارضون: سلاح الجو السوري يقصف مناطق في قرية مراط التابعة لمحافظة دير الزور.

 •    مقتل اثنين من قيادات لواء الأحواز من ميليشيا الجيش الحر وهما فهد  العياش وضرار الكلوت خلال اشتباك مع الجيش السوري عند دوار الصاحية بمحافظة  دير الزور .

 •    اشتباكات بين الجيش السوري وميليشيا الجيش الحر في  حي القصور ومدينة الميادين وبلدة الشحيل أسفرت عن مقتل قيصر الهنداوي قائد  إحدى كتائب " الحر"  وإبراهيم الأشرم وعمر المطر الكرداش و عمر حمدان  عبدالعزيز من الميليشيا.

 •    مقتل محمد العماش أحد أفراد ميليشيا الجيش الحر خلال اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري في محافظة دير الزور.

وأضيف للتقرير فيديو مشاهد حية لسقوط قذيفة أصابت المسلحين بالأمس :

*
[YOUTUBE]WCrtSYR5xw4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*

*احتجاز 8 مصريين فى سوريا دخلوها عبر الأردن*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :*
*ناشطون مؤيدون للحكومة يقولون إن قوات الجيش السوري قتلت أكثر من 70 متمرد مسلح في منطقة الحولة بريف #حمص بعد اشتباكات "عنيفة" صباح اليوم.*

*إدلب: مقتل 11 مسلحاً متشدداً عرف منهم مسلح ليبي يدعى غياث الشهراني خلال اشتباكات عنيفة مع الجيش السوري في منطقة سراقب *
​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
*حلب #سوريا :اشتباكات عنيفة تجري الان في معظم احياء حلب القديمة ومحيط الجامع الكبير .*

*
قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*
* حلب#سوريا:تقدم للجيش السوري في المنطقة الشرقية للمدينة .

**قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv**
المركز السوري للتوثيق :
 #إدلب : مقتل عناصر من الجيش الحر وهم ماجد سميسم وأحمد مزنوق وعبدو شريف السيد خلال اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري على طريق كفرتخاريم

فيديو ما أصاب الإرهابيين يحاول سحب الجثتين ويقتل هو الآخر :
*[YOUTUBE]4JfpD0ymnBM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*مصدر عسكري : انتصار الجيش العربي السوري الباسل  في حلب محسوم وهو مسألة وقت فقط .*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*صحيفة الوطن السورية : الجيش السوري عازم على حسم معركة حلب وتعزيزات جديدة وصلت*​ 
* في مؤشر إلى عزم الجيش السوري الإسراع بحسم المعركة في حلب، علمت "الوطن" أن "تعزيزات جديدة وصلت لمؤازرة الجيش في حلب،*
*  وبدا واضحاً أن الإنهاك نال نصيبه من المسلحين الذين يفتقدون للتنسيق بين فصائلهم، وانخفضت أعدادهم مع فرار مجموعات منهم تجاه بلداتهم وقراهم في الريف الشمالي بالتزامن مع عودة أعداد لا بأس بها من مسلحي إدلب و...*​
*باقي المحافظات الذين قدموا في بداية معركة حلب لمساندة زملائهم بيد أن طول أمد المعركة وفشلهم في تحقيق مراميهم بالسيطرة على حلب أفقدهم ثقتهم بالنصر الموعود*​ 
* وكتبت الوطن: ان الخسائر الكبيرة في العتاد والأرواح، والمقدرة بنحو 5 آلاف مسلح ، لعبت دوراً كبيراً في زعزعة الروح المعنوية للمسلحين في حلب عدا عن تغلغل المقاتلين الأجانب ومنهم المحسوبون على القاعدة.*​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*اليوم عقد مجلس الشعب في سوريا جلسته الدورية بحضور كل النواب ورئيس مجلس الشعب وبحضور الوزراء ورئيس مجلس الوزراء واستمرت منقولة على الهواء مباشرة لعدة ساعات ولم يستطع الجيش الكر الاقتراب من دمشق كلها حاول بشدة وسلاح الجو عزف ألحان النصر وسحق الحشرات وبدأت الأصوات (التي تصلنا من الضواحي وأجزاء الريف التي لم يستكمل تحريرها) تخف وتتراجع بانتظار عودة الهدوء .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :*
*تنسيقيات معارضة للحكومة : مقتل محمود خير غزلان قائد كتيبة أنصار السنة التابعة للجيش الحر خلال اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري في مدينة درعا.*

*

*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *اليوم عقد مجلس الشعب في سوريا جلسته الدورية بحضور كل النواب ورئيس مجلس الشعب وبحضور الوزراء ورئيس مجلس الوزراء واستمرت منقولة على الهواء مباشرة لعدة ساعات ولم يستطع الجيش الكر الاقتراب من دمشق كلها حاول بشدة وسلاح الجو عزف ألحان النصر وسحق الحشرات وبدأت الأصوات (التي تصلنا من الضواحي وأجزاء الريف التي لم يستكمل تحريرها) تخف وتتراجع بانتظار عودة الهدوء .*​




*شبكة دمشق الأخبارية :*
*انتهى المزاح الآن،،،،،، وعليه،،،، انا استطيع ان أجزم بأن تغير ما قد طرأ بآخر ساعات،، وهناك تغيير جذري بنوع وكم التعامل الناري مع المسلحين في ريف دمشق،،،، ليس لدي تفاصيل،،، ولكن الأخبار الواردة لي من كل قرى الريف تقول ان عملية عسكرية واسعة وشديدة جدا جدا بدأت أول أمس ولن تتوقف حتى يتم انهاء اي ظهور علني للمسلحين ومعلومات من مصدر خاص حول اطلاق عملية أمنية واسعة لإخراج من تبقى من جحورهم بعد الانتهاء من العمل العسكري،،،،، 

 ان صدقت رؤيتي ومعلوماتي سنشاهد اول خطوة باتجاه اعادة استقرار الريف من اجل اعادة اعماره...... 

 كل الرحمة لشهداء يوم أمس،،،، والنصر قادم 

 تحيا سوريا ويحيا القائد والعهد باقٍ، شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى
 كلنا مقاومة
 عمار اسماعيل
 2 - تشرين اول البشائر - 2012*​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*مراسل شام إف إم في حمص : وحدات الجيش العربي السوري تنفذ عمليات نوعية في ريف القصير تسفر عن مقتل وجرح حوالي 300مسلح بالاضافة لتدمير 11 سيارة دوشكا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*الإرهاب المتهالك في إحدى أواخر جولاته ، والتي تقدر بأنها آخر معركة كبرى ، حلب ، يضرب اليوم بـ 4 سيارات مفخخة ، واستطاع الجيش تفكيك الخامسة ، واستطاع قتل انتحاري متنكر بزي جندي (رأيت صورته ودارة التفجير موصولة بيده) :




صورة أخرى :



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :
 #سوريا #حلب 
 مقتل زعيم كتيبة القدس في اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري في حي بستان القصر بمدينة حلب*​


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*أ ف ب نقلاً عن شهود : قتلى وجرحى في سقوط قذائف من سورية على تركيا


**قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*

*جلسة طارئة للحكومة التركية بعد مقتل 5 مواطنين بقذائف سورية *

*ههههههه والله حاسس صرنا دولة عظمى .
*


​


----------



## چاكس (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*حل الازمة السورية*

*شباب ايه رأيكم فى هذا الحل للمشكلة السورية

على غرار الأسرة الحاكمة "كنج" في الصين، وامبراطورها "بووي" الذي تسنم العرش، وهو في الثالثة من عمره، يعين حافظ بشار الأسد رئيسا لخمس سنوات يجري تجديدها ضمنا من طرف ممثلي الشعب المنتخبين انتخابا حرا، يكون خلالها الرئيس الصغير (وأسرته كوصي) الضامن للدستور للقوانين للمؤسسات للحريات كافة، باختصار للمجتمع الديمقراطي، مجتمع تقوده الأغلبية البرلمانية وأداتها التنفيذية التي هي الحكومة.

بشار الأسد يعلم تمام العلم أن الدعم الروسي-الصيني لن يكون أبديا، وأن أقل تغيير استراتيجي في هذين البلدين يعني نهاية نظامه، وكذلك المعارضة تعلم تمام العلم أن الوصول إلى قصر المهاجرين لهو من الصعوبة ما يفوق كل خيال، وأن كل ما تفعله اليوم لهو أقرب إلى ما فعله سيزيف من قبلها.*


----------



## Abu Nezar (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*وزارة  الخارجية والمغتربين السورية توجه رسالتين متطابقتين إلى رئيس مجلس الأمن  الدولي والأمين العام للأمم المتحدة حول التفجيرات الإرهابية التي تعرضت  لها مدينة حلب صباح الأربعاء 

 الوزارة : سلسلة تفجيرات إرهابية  انتحارية دامية ضربت في توقيت يتزامن مع توجه المواطنين إلى أعمالهم  والطلاب إلى مدارسهم وجامعاتهم تبنتها جبهة النصرة الإرهابية التابعة  لتنظيم القاعدة 

 الوزارة : هذا  العمل الإرهابي الجبان على يد عصابات الإرهاب والإجرام والمرتزقة الذين  يفرون إلى سورية ويتلقون دعما بالمال والسلاح والتدريب والإيواء من قبل  بلدان في المنطقة وخارجها 

 الوزارة : هذه الأعمال الإرهابية  الوحشية التي تستهدف المدنيين والعسكريين على حد سواء هي مثال واضح لأعمال  الإرهاب التي اتفق المجتمع الدولي على إدانتها 

 الوزارة : من  المفارقة أن تقوم دول وفي مقدمتها تركيا من خلال توفير المأوى والتدريب لهم  أو بتوفير دعم مادي وعسكري ولوجستي لعصاباتهم بالتفاخر علنا بقيامها  بتقديم هذا الدعم 

 رسالتا الوزارة : الجمهورية العربية السورية  تتطلع إلى قيام مجلس الأمن بإدانة الأحداث الإرهابية التي ضربت مدينة حلب  بشكل صريح وواضح وإدانة من يقف خلفها 

 رسالتا الوزارة : سورية  تعتبر ذلك امتحانا لمصداقية المجتمع الدولي وتأكيدا لعزمه على مكافحة  الإرهاب الدولي بغض النظر عن مبرراته أو مكان وزمان حدوثه أو من يقف خلفه 

 رسالتا الوزارة : الاستمرار في ممارسة سياسة المعايير المزدوجة التي ميزت  سلوك الولايات المتحدة وفرنسا وألمانيا والمملكة المتحدة وحلفائها في  التعاطي مع قضايا المنطقة 

 رسالتا الوزارة : سلوك هذه الدول وصل حد ممارسة النفاق السياسي في تعاطيها مع حوادث الإرهاب الدولي في العالم 

 رسالتا الوزارة : هذا السلوك تأكيد جديد على المدى البعيد الذي ذهبت إليه  بعض الأطراف الإقليمية والدولية في تورطها بما تشهده سورية من إرهاب منظم  يستهدفها كيانا وشعبا حاضرا ومستقبلا


*



​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> *شباب ايه رأيكم فى هذا الحل للمشكلة
> السورية
> 
> على غرار الأسرة الحاكمة "كنج" في الصين، وامبراطورها "بووي" الذي
> ...



*شو عم نلعب حتى يستلم رئاسة بلدنا ولد صغير ؟؟!!! والله بالألعاب ما صارت !!!!!!*

*الدعم الروسي الصيني هو استراتيجي لأن النصر السوري سيغير قيادة العالم من أميركا يعطيها لمحورهم ، وحتى وإن لم يكن أبدياً فهو أطول مدة من الدعم الصهيو-خليجي للمسلحين وإنفاق المليارات على السلاح والمعسكرات في شمال لبنان وفي تركيا وعلى الإعلام وعلى اللاجئين ووو .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*الميادين :*
*حلب :الجيش السوري يعلن منطقة سليمان الحلبي منطقة آمنة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*Bashar Al-Asad*
*جمعــــــة النصــــــر ... 
 ساعات قليلة ... ويتم تحرير مدينة قدسيا بالكامل من فلول الارهاب .
علماً أنها من ضواحي دمشق الهامة (تابعة لمحافظة ريف دمشق) ، وكان الجيش أعطى مسلحيها مهلة شهور طويلة كون التنسيقية الخاصة بها عرضت التفاوض ، لكن يبدو أنه صدقت مقولة "لا تفاوض مع السرطان" .
*​


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2012)

تم حذف الردود الأخيرة.
الرجاء عدم جر الموضوع لنقاشات ومشاحنات سياسية لا منفعة منها. اي رد مخالف يتم التبليغ عنه  وليس الرد عليه.


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الميادين :*
> *حلب :الجيش السوري يعلن منطقة سليمان الحلبي منطقة آمنة .*


 
*حي جديد يحرر اليوم : الجيش العربي السوري يسيطر على حي الصاخور بحلب والتفاصيل مساء اليوم ضمن نشرات الأخبار*​ 
*باعتراف كلاب جهنم أنفسهم :*​ 
*



حلب - الصاخور ||عصابات الاسد المجرمة تواصل الزحف وصولا إلى دوار الصاخور 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *Bashar Al-Asad*
> 
> *جمعــــــة النصــــــر ... *
> * ساعات قليلة ... ويتم تحرير مدينة قدسيا بالكامل من فلول الارهاب .*
> *علماً أنها من ضواحي دمشق الهامة (تابعة لمحافظة ريف دمشق) ، وكان الجيش أعطى مسلحيها مهلة شهور طويلة كون التنسيقية الخاصة بها عرضت التفاوض ، لكن يبدو أنه صدقت مقولة "لا تفاوض مع السرطان" .*​


 
*الجيش السوري يحرر قدسيا والهامة والجزء المحتل من دمر في ريف دمشق (تقع المناطق هذه غرب مدينة دمشق) ، ضمن استكمال تحرير ريف دمشق بالكامل على مختلف جبهاته .*

*(علماً أن محافظة ريف دمشق غزيرة سكانياً وتعادل مساحة 3 دول عربية مجتمعة = لبنان + قطر + البحرين ، وقد تم تحرير أجزاء هامة وعديدة) .*

*أما في مدينة دمشق يستمر الهدوء والحياة الطبيعية والازدحام مع أنباء أن منطقتين شهدتا اشتباك .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*شام أف أم (تكذيباً لقنوات العهر التي ادعت السيطرة على كتيبة الدفاع الجوي في المسيفرة بريف درعا) : 

 هجوم إرهابي كبير على كتيبة الدفاع الجوي في المسيفرة مما أدى لتدخل وحدات من قواتنا المسلحة و تطويق المنطقة و الاشتباك مع الإرهابيين مما أدى لسحق عدد كبير عرف منهم علي حسين و كنان محمد .. 

 كما تمكنت إحدى مدرعات الجيش من اصطياد المطلوب رقم واحد في درعا يوسف الزعبي الملقب بالبيومي و أصابته إصابة خطيرة جدا .. 

 كما قتل خلال العملية 10 إرهابيين ليبيين حاولوا اقتحام الكتيبة و لقوا أبواب جهنم بانتظارهم ..*

*شام أف أم (ما زلت أنتظر اعتراف الطرف الآخر بهذا الخبر) : 

 قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة تفرض سيطرتها الكاملة على معبر تل أبيض الحدودي مع تركيا و تعيد الأمن و الأمان إليه بعد سحق عشرات الإرهابيين ..*

*معبر تل أبيض هو الوحيد المحتل في محافظة الرقة الموالية علماً أن بلدة تل أبيض هي الوحيدة المحتلة من تلك المحافظة منذ بضعة أيام لكن عملية تحريرها جارية ويبدو أنها اقتربت جداً في حال صدق تحرير المعبر .*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*أخبار رائعة بالجملة اليوم ، أسميناها جمعة النصر وتبدو اسماً على مسمى :
قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
*

* مراسلنا #سوريا#ريف دمشق : الجيش السوري يدخل مدينة قدسيا والتي تعتبر معقل اساسي للمسلحين .

موفدة الميادين #سوريا حلب : اشتباكات عنيفة في حي الصاخور . (أعتقد الخبر يعود لساعات أو عن الأطراف المستكمل تحريرها لأن الحي حتى دواره الرئيسي تم تحريره منذ ساعات باعتراف الجميع كما نقلت) .

سوريا#حلب# موفدة الميادين : تفكيك سيارة مفخخة أمام مشفى الهلال الأحمر بحي العزيزية .

سانا : البرلمان السوري يعلّق عضوية منشقين إثنين من أعضاءه .

الميادين : السلطات التونسية تعتقل 30 شخصا بتهمة المشاركة في القتال ضد النظام السوري .











*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*موفدة الميادين : إصابة قائد عمليات لواء الفتح من "الجيش الحر "بجروح خطيرة ويدعى أنس إبراهيم عبيد .*


----------



## Abu Nezar (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*ستشهاد 3 فتيات في حي الميدان بحلب اثر سقوط قذيفة هاون اطلقها الارهابيين واهالي الميدان يؤكدون انهم صامدون*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv
موفدة الميادين #سوريا _حلب:تقدم للجيش السوري الى مشارف منطقة الصاخور الاستراتيجية وصولا الى جسر الصاخور .
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

لماذا لاتطرح مبادرة تشمل وقف اطلاق نار مؤقت لمدة معينة مثلا 

يتبعه تفاوض سياسى وصولا لحل قد يوقف هذا النزيف المستمر للدماء 

أشعر أن الحسم العسكرى لكلا الطرفين لن يكون قريبا


----------



## Abu Nezar (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ما في مجال للنقاش مع المخربين 
لان المؤامرة مدعومة من الخارج 
وقرارات المخربين مو بإيدون لهيك 
مستحيل يقبلو بمادرة


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لماذا لاتطرح مبادرة تشمل وقف اطلاق نار مؤقت لمدة معينة مثلا
> 
> يتبعه تفاوض سياسى وصولا لحل قد يوقف هذا النزيف المستمر للدماء
> 
> أشعر أن الحسم العسكرى لكلا الطرفين لن يكون قريبا



*أستاذي هذه معارضة لا تريد أن تفهم هزيمتها عسكرياً سيؤدي لعدم الاستفادة بأي شيء بل ستشدد القبضة الأمنية وسيكون الانتقام مروعاً .

وهذا ما صرح به قيادي في هيئة التنسيق المعارضة حرفياً : الجيش النظامي سيحقق انتصاره في حلب ودير الزور عند عيد الأضحى وسيعلن النظام انتصاره مع نهاية العام وإن لم نذهب إلى تسوية سنخسر كل شيء

لاحظ تصريحات حلفائنا كلها عن انتخابات يختار الشعب فيها حاكمه ، أما الطرف الآخر محكوم من دول لا تريد حلولاً ، كل كلامها عن شرط مهزلة اسمه رحيل مسبق للأسد ، يذكرونني بحلم إبليس بالجنة

ملاحظة بسيطة : نصف من أعرفهم من المعارضين فقدوا الأمل تماماً وبات الكلام أنهم لا يريدون إلا العيش كالسابق بسلام ورفاه اقتصادي*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

وماذا عن مهمة الأخضر الإبراهيمى ؟


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> وماذا عن مهمة الأخضر الإبراهيمى ؟


 
*الأخضر الابراهيمي رجل ذكي جداً ، عرف أن حل الأزمة السورية ليس في سوريا ولم يكن يوماً كذلك ، بل هو بين الدول التي تحكم أطراف الصراع .*

*فلا هي ثورة شعبية ، ولا هو نظام مستقل .*

*وأراد فعلاً لحلحة الأمور والتفاوض بين روسيا وأميركا ، وبقية المنتمين لكلا الطرفين .*

*ولعله حقق إنجازات لا أدري ، لكني أعتقد أن هناك تقدماً هذه الأيام ، فتركيا طردت رياض الأسعد من أرضها ، وتونس تحاكم اليوم 30 جهادياً بتهمة القتال في سوريا ، ولبنان تعتقل مهربين للسلاح اليوم .*

*تركيا لوحدها جزء كبير من المشكلة يعني 60% من المقاتلين الخارجيين والسلاح عن طريقها وهناك من يقول أنه سيتم افتعال أزمة حدودية بين الطرفين حتى تغلق حدودها فعلياً بما يحفظ ماء وجهها بعد موافقتها على ذلك ضمن صفقة .*​


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الأخضر الابراهيمي رجل ذكي جداً ، عرف أن حل الأزمة السورية ليس في سوريا ولم يكن يوماً كذلك ، بل هو بين الدول التي تحكم أطراف الصراع .*
> 
> *فلا هي ثورة شعبية ، ولا هو نظام مستقل .*
> 
> ...


معلم
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*القضاء على عدد من الإرهابيين وتدمير 12 سيارة منها 5 مزودة برشاشات في حلب

 تتابع قواتنا المسلحة الباسلة ملاحقة فلول الإرهابيين في مناطق حلب ونفذت  عمليات نوعية تمكنت فيها من القضاء على عدد من الإرهابيين وتدمير سياراتهم  المزودة برشاشات.

 فقد نفذت قواتنا  المسلحة عملية نوعية أسفرت عن تدمير سيارتين مزودتين برشاشات دوشكا و7  سيارات نوع مرسيدس بمن فيها من الإرهابيين وتمكنت من قتل عدد من الإرهابيين  بينهم أربعة أتراك عند منطقة الإشارات في بستان القصر بحلب.

 كما  دمرت قواتنا المسلحة ثلاث سيارات مزودة برشاشات دوشكا وقضت على عدد من  الإرهابيين في عمليات نوعية استهدفت مقرات للإرهابيين عند منطقة الإشارات  في الفردوس ونادي العروبة ببستان الباشا والشيخ خضر في حلب


*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *فتركيا طردت رياض الأسعد من أرضها*​



*هل هذا الخبر موثوق؟ والى أين ذهب؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أكتوبر 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *هل هذا الخبر موثوق؟ والى أين ذهب؟*


*أستاذي على ذمته أنه في سوريا ووسائل الإعلام نشرت ذلك ، طبعاً لم يصرح أنه مطرود لكن ادعى أنه يريد خوض المعارك ، البعض يقول هذا لحفظ ماء الوجه وأنه معتقل في تركيا .*

*السبب إم تسوية مع إيران وإما بسبب بيع الجيش الكر أسلحة لحزب العمال الكردستاني .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*عاجل | ريف حمص (ومدينتها) : (علماً أن مدينة حمص معظمها بات محرراً وبقيت دائرة صغيرة يسيطر عليها المسلحون ويتلقون الضربات اليومية وهذه البقعة محاصرة بقوة بشكل سمح للحياة أن تعود للأحياء الأخرى المحررة أو التي لم تحتل أصلاً)*​

*عاجل | ريف حمص (ومدينتها) :*
*قواتنا المسلحة تبدأ المرحلة الحاسمة في حملة تطهير حمص وصولا للحدود اللبنانية .. *​ 
* و حشود عسكرية و تشكيلات متنوعة جوية و برية و مدفعية تبدأ تطهير ريف القصير لإغلاق الحدود بشكل كامل ، و إحدى طائراتنا المقاتلة القاذفة تنفذ غارة جوية ضد مركز قيادة العدو في بلدة جوسيه الحدودية و تدمره و تقتل جميع من فيه .. *​ 
* و في المدينة تشارك الطائرات الحربية لأول مرة في عمليات التطهير و تقدم ملحوظ و سريع لقواتنا الخاصة في بساتين دير بعلبة و عدة محاور في حمص القديمة .. *​ 
* دعواتكم لحماة الديار .. *​ 
* بشائر النصر في تشرين الانتصار*​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*شبكة عاجل المؤيدة :*



*مراسلة الميادين :
 الجيش السوري يدخل في هذه الأثناء إلى حي الصاخور في حلب و يقطع خط الامداد الرئيسي للمسلحين .*

*
و لسا الأخبار الحلوة من حمص بس يصير فينا نحكي .
*

*و الله محيي الجيش العربي السوري البطل .*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عاجل | ريف حمص (ومدينتها) : (علماً أن مدينة حمص معظمها بات محرراً وبقيت دائرة صغيرة يسيطر عليها المسلحون ويتلقون الضربات اليومية وهذه البقعة محاصرة بقوة بشكل سمح للحياة أن تعود للأحياء الأخرى المحررة أو التي لم تحتل أصلاً)*​
> 
> 
> *عاجل | ريف حمص (ومدينتها) :*
> ...


*عاجل | حمص و ريفها : 

 بعد الضربة الأولى في القصير و جوسيه : 

 إحدى طائراتنا المقاتلة تدمر مخزن سلاح و مصنع متفجرات في بلدة هيت الحدودية .. 

 و قواتنا المدفعية الصاروخية تركز رشقاتها الكثيفة على الرستن و تلبيسة و الحصن و القصير وسط تقدم لسلاح الدبابات و المدرعات من عدة محاور .. 

 و حالة من الضياع و الجنون في صفوف فلول العدو الذي علم أن ما ينتظره هو الموت أو الموت .. 

 و في حمص بدأت وحدات من قواتنا الخاصة و الحرس الجمهوري مدعومة بالدبابات و الطيران الحربي و المروحي بالتقدم في أحياء حمص القديمة و الحميدية و جورة الشياح و الورشة و بستان الديوان و دير بعلبة و الخالدية .. 

 و عدد قتلى العدو في الريف و المدينة بالمئات بعد الساعات الأولى لبدء العملية .. 

 دعواتكم لحماة الديار .. 

 بشائر النصر في تشرين الانتصار*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :*
*#سوريا #دير_الزور 
 مصادر إعلامية تتحدث عن اشتباكات بين الجيش السوري ومسلحين في حي المهندسين بمدينة دير الزور ما أسفر عن مقتل 40 مسلحاً عرف منهم قائد كتيبة القادسية محمود عثمان
*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*بالنسبة للأخبار التي أوردتها عن حمص معظمها غاية في الدقة والصحة رغم كبر الأرقام ، لكن تبين أن عملية الاقتحام للجزء المتبقي لم تبدأ بعد لكن تم دك أوكار المسلحين بقوة .*

*أؤكد أن هذا الجزء المحاصر لا يستطيع التأثير على سير الحياة في حمص ، بل التقيت أناساً قادمين كزيارة لدمشق أكدوا أنه رغم أن الوضع في دمشق ممتاز إلا أنه في حمص (خارج البقعة المحاصرة المتبقية للمسلحين) أفضل من دمشق .*

*بالنسبة للريف فالعمليات كانت أقوى وأكثر فعالية والنتائج :*
*1 - تم قتل قادة كتيبتين (كتيبة الطويل وكتيبة صقور الإسلام) للمسلحين وقائد لواء (القصير) للمسلحين .*
*2 - قتل أكثر من 30 مسلحاً في قرية الشومرية وهرب بقية المسلحين منها وتحريرها .*
*3 - إطباق الحصار على تلبيسة والرستن والقصير (معاقل المسلحين الكبرى في ريف حمص) .*
*4 - الحصيلة الكلية قتل أكثر من 100 إرهابي في كامل الريف الحمصي وخصوصاً في قرى ريف القصير .*
*5 - نفي مطلق لإسقاط مروحية في تدمر وأساساً من أعلن ذلك لم يعرض أي دليل .*

*عن قناة الجزيرة وأخواتها : المجلس الوطني السوري يحذر من سقوط حمص كاملة بيد الجيش ، ويقول إن ذلك : "*سيشكل وصمة عار على جبين الإنسانية، ونقطة تحول خطيرة في مسار الأحداث"

ههههههه ما بالكم بحمص وحلب ودير الزور معاً ؟؟ أين سيكون مسار الأحداث حينها ؟؟

(كل ما حققوه من أسبوع إلى الآن السيطرة على قرية في ريف إدلب ، ومحاولة اختلاق اشتباكات جديدة في دمشق أو ريف دمشق مقابل خسارتهم مناطق كثيرررة في ريف دمشق بينها أهم مواقعهم الاستراتيجية مثل قدسيا ، وأحياء جديدة في حلب بينها حي الصاخور ممر الامداد الرئيسي لهم من تركيا وريف حلب المذي يسيطرون عليه ، والآن الحملة الجديدة الحاسمة في حمص)​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*مجموعة أخبار عن المركز السوري للتوثيق :*

*#سوريا #حمص 
 ناشطون مؤيدون للحكومة: مقتل 165 مسلح في عدة أحياء بمدينة حمص  بينهم عامر النكدلي في عملية قام بها الجيش السوري.*



*#سوريا #دير_الزور
 مقتل عدة مسلحين عرف منهم سامر محسن الخرابة في اشتباكات بين الجيش السوري و ميليشيا #الجيش_الحر في حي القصور في دير الزور.*

*#سوريا #درعا
 مقتل عدد من المسلحين بينهم قاسم محمد كوشان في اشتباكات بين الجيش السوري و ميليشيا الجيش الحر في قرية نمر بريف درعا.*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*بالنسبة للعملية المستمرة في ريف حمص عامة وريف القصير خاصة :*

*عاااااااااااااااااااجل
 القصف مستمر ومتواصل على قرى جوسية والنزارية والقرى الحدودية --ان هذه القرى هي بؤرة ومركز تجمع كبير للمسلحين الارهابيين الذي تحصنوا في البساتين و المساجد -- و للعلم هذه القرى شبه خالية من السكان ماعدا المسلحين وعائلاتهم--عدد القتلى في تزايد مستمر والجثث منتشرة في البساتين والشوارع  ومحاولات فاشلة لنقل الجرحى عبر الحدود اللبنانية--مقتل معظم قادة العصابات المسلحة مع وصول دعم كبير لهم من القصير وباقي قرى الريف--اشتباكات قوية بين جيشنا السوري والمسلحين عند مدينة ربلة --
 سنوافيكم بأخر الأخبار وبأسماء المسلحين القتلى بعد قليل---
*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*حمص :
 القضاء على الارهابي طاهر سكون بحي الحميدية وهو مسلح ويعمل بتنسيقية شام الارهابية
 الى جهنم وبئس المصير*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*الاخبارية السورية : استكمال تطهير قدسيا والهامة بريف دمشق من الإرهابيين وإعلانها منطقتين أمنتين .*

*الله محيي الجيش ،، لنا موعد مع النصر ، وهو قريب كما قال وزير الدفاع بالأمس .*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*بالنسبة لعملية ريف حمص عامة وريف القصير خاصة :
كتب الاعلامي علي يوسف حجازي

انشروا و على مسؤوليتي:
لقد خسرت العصابات المسلحة ألاف المقاتلين في القصير و ريفها و الجثث مرمية في الشوارع و البساتين تنهشها الكلاب و من يقول لكم أن القتلى بالمئات قولوا له كذاب إبن كذاب و أغلبهم من جنسيات عربية.
إن ما قبل عملية القصير ليس كما بعدها و يمكن القول أن الضربة التي تعرض لها المسلحون قصمت ظهرهم و يا ليتكم تسمعون كيف أن صراخهم يملأ السماء و هم يحاولون الفرار و لكن كل المنافذ مغلقة إلا منفذهم نحو جهنم الحمراء .*


----------



## antonius (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شو قصة ابن عم الاسد يا انطاكي؟


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أكتوبر 2012)

antonius قال:


> شو قصة ابن عم الاسد يا انطاكي؟


*هذه المعارضة خيالها واسع وتختلق القصص بشكل مضحك .*
*فليس للأسد ابن عم اسمه حسام أصلاً .*

*ويقولون أنه ملازم أول وهو قائد الشبيحة !! فهل لملازم أول أن يكون قائداً !!!!!!*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :*

*ملخص أخبار محافظة #دير الزور :

 •	معارضون للحكومة : مقتل عدة عناصر من ميليشيا الجيش الحر عرف منهم سامر محسن الخرابة خلال اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري في حي القصور بدير الزور.

 •	التلفزيون السوري : وحدة من الجيش السوري تدمر مستودعا للأسلحة وسيا...**رة تحمل متفجرات وذخيرة بحي الجبيلة بمدينة دير الزور ومقتل 11 مسلحاً بحي الموظفين وإصابة آخرين عرف منهم قائد المجموعة عزو الفران.

 •	سقوط قذائف هاون مجهولة المصدر على نواحي في منطقة البوكمال " بريف دير الزور حسب ناشطين مناهضين للحكومة.

 •	مقتل طفلين وإصابة 3 آخرين إثر سقوط قذيفة هاون أطلقتها ميليشيات مسلحة على حي الجورة بمدينة دير الزور.

*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :*

*ملخص أخبار محافظة #درعا :

 •	مقتل عدد من عناصر من ميليشيا الجيش الحر بينهم قاسم محمد كوشان خلال اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري في قرية نمر بريف درعا.

 •	اشتباكات بين الجيش السوري و ميليشيا الجيش الحر في قرية النعيمة بريف درعا ما أسفر عن سقوط جرحى من الطرفين.

 •	ناشطون مناهضون للحكومة يبثون فيديو يظهر عدد من المسلحين بحوزتهم صاروخ يقولون أنهم سيطروا عليه من احد المواقع العسكرية في درعا.*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :*
*ملخص أخبار محافظة #حمص :*
 
* •    قصف من قبل طيران الجيش السوري على مواقع لميليشيا الجيش الحر في منطقة القصير بريف حمص ما أسفر عن مقتل عدد من عناصر الميليشيا وتدمير سيارات مزودة برشاشات دوشكا تابعة لها.*

* •    الجيش السوري يحبط محاولة تسلل لعناصر مسلحة**  من لبنان عبر منطقتي أدلين وحالات بريف حمص.*

* •    مراسل المركز السوري للتوثيق : اشتباكات بين الجيش السوري وميليشيا الجيش الحر في قرية الصالحية التابعة لمنطقة القصير بريف حمص ما أدى لقتلى وجرحى من الطرفين.*

* •    ناشطون معارضون للحكومة : سقوط ضحايا وجرحى مدنيين إثر قصف من قبل الجيش السوري على مناطق في قرية السعن بريف حمص.*

* •    ناشطون مؤيدون للحكومة: مقتل عدد كبير من المسلحين في عدة أحياء بمدينة حمص  بينهم عامر النكدلي في عملية قام بها الجيش السوري.*

* •    ناشطون مناهضون للحكومة يبثون فيديو يظهر فيه شخص يدعي انه مأمون طلاس فرزات من مرتبات الفرقة 14 قوات خاصة يعلن انشقاقه عن الجيش السوري وانضمامه لميليشيا الجيش الحر في مدينة الرستن بحمص.*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*بالنسبة للعملية الجارية في مدينة حمص (في الدائرة المتبقية للمسلحين والمحاصرة من 3 شهور) ، ورغم أن العملية الأهم والأكبر والإنجازات جارية في الريف الحمصي ، إلا أن صور قتلى الإرهابيين في المدينة اليوم تثلج الصدور لكن إدارة المنتدى تمنع عرضها كونها صور قاسية .*

*سأكتفي بنقل خبر جميل (عبارة عن 3 أخبار) :*

*شبكة خبار عكرمة // حمص :

 عاجل _ أفاد مراسلنا في حي باب هود بأن قواتنا الباسلة تسيطر على مدرسة الوليدية بالكامل وترفع العلم العربي السوري على سطح المدرسة وتقتل عدد كبير من المسلحيين كانوا يتمركزون بالحي واصابة ثلاث عناصر من قواتنا المسلحة.*
*
 وحدات الهندسة تفكك عدد من العبوات الناسفة والمتفجرات كانت مزروعة داخل بناء لاستهداف قوات الجيش العربي السوري لكن عمليتهم باءت بالفشل وتمت السيطرة على البناء في الحي .

 تقدمات كبيرة لبواسلنا في حي باب هود وتحرير أبينة كانت تحت سيطرة عصابات الجيش الحر الإرهابية .*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*مصادر روسيا اليوم : الجيش السوري يقوم بعمليات حسم بعدة مناطق بريف دمشق تزامنا مع عدة انفجارات تجاوزت الخمسة لحد الان مع اشتباكات على طريق المتحلق الجنوبي.
 و ياتي ذلك تزامنا مع عدة عمليات الان بحلب في المناطق التالية منطقة الصالحين و الكلاسة و بستان الباشا*

*هناك محاولات من العصابات للدخول إلى دمشق من بعض المناطق الريفية التي لم يحررها الجيش بعد ، واشتباكات قوية وتطهيرية .*

*الإعلامي حسين فياض :

 ###دمشق خط أحمر أيها الجرذان ......ألم تتعظوا ..

 ما أجمله منظر جثثكم على الأرض*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*نقلاً عن صفحة : الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر : (لمراجعة صور القتلى والتفاصيل يجب مراجعة الصفحة المذكورة لأن معظم الصور صعبة ترفضها إدارة المنتدى) ، الغلة اليوم من أكبر الأيام :*

*و ما ظلمناهم و لكن أنفسهم كانوا يظلمون

 غلة الجيش العربي السوري من فطايس الجيش الكر ليوم الاثنين 08-10-2012:

 1 - سعد محمود اسماعيل - القصير - ريف حمص

 2 - نواف محمد صديق - القصير - ريف حمص

 3 - عدي علي - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

...** 4 - محمد الوط - الغوطة الشرقية - ريف دمشق

 5 - مروان أحمد مصطفى السيد - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

 6 - محمد حسان اسماعيل - حي القصور - حمص

 7 - محمد كريم - الخالدية - حمص

 8 - يحيى خرما - القصير - ريف حمص

 9 - حسين يحيى الشهاب - القصير - ريف حمص

 10 - يحيى زيتون - القصير - ريف حمص

 11 - مصطفى عبد الله العبود - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

 12 - احمد محمد السلوم - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

 13 - عيسى ابو محمد - غوطة دمشق - ريف دمشق

 14 - جلال ابو كفاح - غوطة دمشق - ريف دمشق

 15 - أبو قتادة - غوطة دمشق - ريف دمشق

 16 - محمود عرفات - حي الخالدية - حمص

 17 - زاهر زقريط - حي الصفصافة - حمص

 18 - عبد الحميد مطر - حمص

 19 - أنس رمضان ابراهيم - اورم الكبرى - ريف حلب

 20 - خالد مخلف التركاوي - حمص

 21 - محمد خير الحافي - الغوطة الشرقية - ريف دمشق

 22 - عبد الملك حميدة - حي المدينة - حماه

 23 - ابو حذيفة التميمي (ليبي الجنسية) - بستان القصر - حلب

 24 - غياث فاتح الحميدو - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

 25 - محمد أيمن الاسماعيل - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

 26 - محمد خالد الشبيب - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

 27 - جمال العزام - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

 28 - حسن عبدالقادر الحلبي - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

 29 - راغب الطبل - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

 30 - بلال شحنة - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

 31 - عجم محمد كوسا - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

 32 - علي محمد النبهان - حي المرجة - حلب

 33 - فادي احمد صادق - خربة الجوز - ريف إدلب

 34 - أحمد عبد الله القوبان - أخترين - ريف حلب

 35 - جهاد عساف - قباسين - ريف إدلب

 36 - عبد الله مسالمة - معرة النعمان - ريف إدلب

 37 - حيان بستاني - القصير - ريف حمص

 38 - عبدالكريم محمد البري - القصير - ريف حمص

 39 - عبد الكريم طارش المحسن - القصير - ريف حمص

 40 - عبد الرحمن صالح الرجا - القصير - ريف حمص

 41 - منذر محمد الزهوري - القصير - ريف حمص

 42 - علي أحمدخلوف - دير الزور

 43 - ناصرعلي الشيخ - دير الزور

 44 - عبدالله محمودالصياح - دير الزور

 45 - احمدحسن الموسى - دير الزور

 46 - محمدالوكاع - دير الزور

 47 - أياد حميد القدور - دير الزور

 48 - عدنان محمودالسرحان - دير الزور

 49 - احمد حداوي - دير الزور

 50 - خالد عطالله السلطان - دير الزور

 51 - محسن حسين الحكاوي - دير الزور

 52 - جميل فاروق الحنيدي - دير الزور

 53 - محمد عبد الكريم الجاسم - دير الزور

 54 - حسين علي العسكر - دير الزور

 55 - عدي حسن العسكر - دير الزور

 56 - فرحان علي العسكر - دير الزور

 57 - زيد نواف الحراكي - الغوطة الشرقية - ريف دمشق

 58 - فرج محمد نواصرة - داعل - ريف درعا

 59 - رائد حسن الرشيدات - الكرك - ريف درعا

 60 - وسيم أحمد عبد الكريم الحراكي - حي التضامن - دمشق

 61 - محمد عز الدين الفضل الملقب بأبو بريص - جبل الزاوية - ريف إدلب

 62 - سليم التلاوي - تيرمعلة - ريف حمص

 63 - محمد علي زيتون - القصير - ريف حمص

 64 - عبد الرحيم السعيد - القصير - ريف حمص

 65 - حذيفة البخيت - حمص

 66 - حسين محمد الجاعور - القصير - ريف حمص

 67 - رامي الصفوة - حمص

 68 - أكثم شعبان - حمص

 69 - ادريس سويد - حمص

 70 - خالد مرجان - تلكلخ - ريف حمص

 71 - مصطفى الكردي - تلكلخ - ريف حمص

 72 - محمد ثلجة - تلكلخ - ريف حمص

 73 - أيمن عبد القادر شيخ ابراهيم - دوما - ريف دمشق

 74 - يزن شهوان - تلكلخ - ريف حمص

 75 - واصف حسن الزريقات - الكرك - درعا

 76 - محمد الحسن - الكرك - درعا

 77 - قاسم المحمد - الكرك - درعا

 78 - عبدالله الحامد - الكرك - درعا

 79 - احمد المحمود - الكرك - درعا

 80 - فؤاد جمعه - الكرك - درعا

 81 - عمر محمد - الكرك - درعا

 82 - وائل الخالد - الكرك - درعا

 83 - معتز موسى - الكرك - درعا

 84 - محمود البكر - الكرك - درعا

 85 - زياد الاحمد - الكرك - درعا

 86 - عبدو الطباع -غباغب

 87 - مصعب ماوردي - غباغب - ريف درعا

 88 - حسين ماوردي - غباغب - ريف درعا

 89 - قاسم الفقير - غباغب - ريف درعا

 90 - سيف الراضي - غباغب - ريف درعا

 91 - عاصم الفرسخ - غباغب - ريف درعا

 92 - علي محمد الحريري - النبك - ريف دمشق

 إضافة إلى عدد آخر كبير من القتلى الذين لم نستطع الحصول على أسماءهم

 إلى جهنم يا خونة

 عاشت سوريا حرة سيدة مستقلة بقيادة الأسد*


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2012)

السؤال المعتاد
هل من بوادر امل لانهاء هذا الصراع المميت


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هناك محاولات من العصابات للدخول إلى دمشق من بعض المناطق الريفية التي لم يحررها الجيش بعد ، واشتباكات قوية وتطهيرية .*
> 
> *الإعلامي حسين فياض :*
> 
> ...


 
*كلاب جهنم فشلوا فشلاً ذريعاً ^__^*
*هذه المحاولة لدخول دمشق كانت أشبه بالانتحار لكن لم يكن أمامهم غير ذلك أمام خساراتهم الكبرى في ريف دمشق وحلب وحمص (فقط سيطروا على قريتين في ريف إدلب للأسف ، لكن دورها لم يحن ، الآن دور المحافظات المهمة) .*

*شوكوماكو *

*قتل اليوم الثلاثاء عدد كبير من الإرهابيين الذين حاولوا دخول مدينة دمشق في ساعة متأخرة بعد منتصف الليل ، حيث حاولت عصابات إرهابية بأعداد كبيرة دخول أحياء "نهر عيشة – القدم – داريا – كفر سوسة – المتحلق الحنوبي" ، فتصدت لها وحدات الجيش السوري وأوقعت في صفوفها عدد كبير من القتلى ، وتستمر قوات الجيش بملاحقة من تبقى من العصابات إلى مخابئهم في بعض الأزقة الضيقة وفي الأحراش المحيطة بالمناطق المذكورة .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*شبكة أخبار عكرمة // حمص :*
 
* مازالت الأخبار الأولية التي تصلنا رائعة ومفائلة والتي تؤكد سيطرة الجيش العربي السوري على مناطق كثيرة في حمص القديمة وباب هود , وأخبار شبه مؤكدة عن إعلان حمص مدينة أمنة وخالية من الإرهاب في الفترة المقبلة إنشالله.*


*لم **تسمع أصوات إنفجارات أو إشتباكات منذ الصباح الباكر في مدينة حمص*
* هدوء في معظم مناطق حمص الأمنة والحركة طبيعية وكثيفة .*

*أما بالنسبة لجامعة البعث , فمازال الطلاب يتقدمون للدورة التكميلية الثالثة وإقبال شديد للطلاب الجدد للتسجيل في الجامعة والحمدالله.*




*مصادر خاصة مراسل شبكة منقول الإخبارية في حمص :*
 
* قوات الجيش العربي السوري تسيطر على معظم شوارع حي باب هود وتتقدم إلى داخل حمص القديمة .*


*قواتنا المسلحة ترفع العلم العربي السوري على مطعم الجاجة في منتصف الحي .*

*عدد القتلى يتراوح بين السبعون قتيل من عصابات الجيش الحر الإرهابية.*

*قواتنا الباسلة تفرض السيطرة على أحياء كثيرة في المدينة وتعيد الأمان إلى أحياء وشوارع كثيرة كانت تشهد ارهاب مسلح .*





*قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv*

*المعارضة السورية تقر بسيطرة الجيش السوري  على ثلثي محافظة حمص وان مسلحي المعارضة انسحبوا من بعض المدن والبلدات تكتيكيا الى مناطق تجمعات اخرى في المحافظة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*شبكة أخبار عكرمة // حمص :

قواتنا المسلحة تحبط معنويات عصابات الجيش الحر الإرهابية في حي الخالدية وتوقع عدد كبير من القتلى في صفوفهم.
وأفاد مراسل شبكة أخبار عكرمة بأن قواتنا المسلحة ضبطت عدداً من الأسلحة في حيي الخالدية وباب هود.

شبكة أخبار عكرمة
*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*موفدة الميادين _حلب :الجيش السوري يسيطر على حي كرم الجبل .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*موفدة الميادين _حلب :الجيش السوري يسيطر على حي كرم الجبل .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*إنجازات جديدة في الجزء الصغير المحتل على حدود الساحل السوري مع تركيا (علماً أنها مناطق وعرة وما دونها الساحل بكامله آمن ومعقل للتأييد خاصة بعد أن تم تحرير الحفة قبل شهور) *

*ريف اللاذقية :*
* تطهير قرى الروضة و الميدان و بيت فارس والعرجة ....تدمير عدة سيارات مركب عليها رشاشات و حافلة لنقل المسلحين...*
* قتلى الارهابيين المرتزقة     بالمئات وليس العشرات خسائرهم فاادحة مع العلم انهم موجودون منذ أشهر هناك الآن قرار الحسم قد بدأ وستزلزل الارض من تحتهم ومن فوقه...*


*بعد العملية البطولية الرائعة لا شهداء الحمد لله ...جريحان فقط إصابتهما طفيفة...*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*خاص شبكة أخبار عكرمة // حمص :

 مصادر  شبكة أخبار عكرمة : قواتنا المسلحة تقتل أكثر من خمسين إرهابياً من عصابات  الجيش الحر في حي باب هود وتضبط أسلحة وعبوات ناسفة وتسيطر على نسبة عالية  داخل الحي وتستعد لدخول حمص القديمة من محاور عديدة.

 في حي الخالدية قواتنا المسلحة تسقط عدد كبير من القتلى من عصابات الجيش الحر .

مدينة حمص تشهد حركة كثيفة سكنية وتدفق كبير لطلاب الجامعات إلى المدينة وحالة هدوء طبيعة .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*موفدة# الميادين : الجيش السوري يتقدم باتجاه دوار الشعار في حلب

#الميادين _موفدة الميادين : إشتباكات محيط الجامع الكبير في حلب تنتهي باستعادة الجيش السوري السيطرة على المنطقة .

أ ف ب : لندن تعتقل اثنين بشبهة "دعم الإرهاب في سورية"

*
*موفدة الميادين : عملية  للجيش في دوار قاضي عسكر في حلب قتل خلالها عدد من المسلحين .*
*
استشهاد مصور الإخبارية السورية "محمد الأشرم" برصاص مسلحين بدير الزور
*​​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة :

تحددددي | قائد عسكري في ادلب منذ قليل للشبكة :

  الى كل كلاب العورة في ادلب ... اتحداكم جميعا ان تبقوا في الاماكن التي  انسحبنا منها وادعيتم انكم حررتوها و خصوصا في ريف جسر الشغور و معرة  النعمان و الحدود التركية ... اتحداكم ان تبقوا تدافعوا عن مواقعكم ... مو  حررتوا المعرة و ريف الجسر ... بس بدي اسمع صوتكم بعد 4 ايام بالكتير لشوف  شقد بدي ابعت حطب لجهنم ... الزلمي يواجه الجيش اللي جاييكم ... يا نسوان  ... تكتكو لنشوف  .

وهذا يعني أن الشيء الوحيد الذي خسرناه في الفترة الماضية راجع ناهيك عن انتصار تلو الانتصار لجيشنا الباسل .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*تم اليوم اغتيال شقيق عضو مجلس الشعب السهير "خالد العبود" ، فله تعازينا الحارة .*

*موفدة الميادين : ريف القصير الجيش السوري أنهى وحسم العملية العسكرية في بلدة الزراعة .*
​


----------



## grges monir (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مجرد تسأول خطر فى بالى بعد  قرايتى لكتير من اخبار مرحلة حسم الصراع فى سوريا
هى سوريا كانت محتلة من هذا المدعو الجيش الحر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تتحدث عن تحرير مناطق فى سوريا  ارىانها   تتعدى نسبة كبيرة من مساحة سوريا الكلية
اين كان الجيش والنظام من هذا الامر من بدايتة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*



الصهيوني برنارد ليفي مع الجيش الحر 
هل وصلت الرسالة يا عرب ؟
يارب الناس تفهم
لو سوريا وقعت ورحل النظام 
يبقى المخطط الصهيونى الامريكى القطرى نجح​*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> مجرد تسأول خطر فى بالى بعد  قرايتى لكتير من اخبار مرحلة حسم الصراع فى سوريا
> هى سوريا كانت محتلة من هذا المدعو الجيش الحر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تتحدث عن تحرير مناطق فى سوريا  ارىانها   تتعدى نسبة كبيرة من مساحة سوريا الكلية
> اين كان الجيش والنظام من هذا الامر من بدايتة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*أيام ما قبل الحسم كانت الدولة تحاول التعامل بأقل الضحايا ، أيام الـ 10 ضحايا يومياً ، وكان هؤلاء يتغلغلون في كل مكان والسلاح يتخزن .*

*وحينما تحرر بابا عمرو معقل المسلحين الرئيسي في كل سوريا وتم تحرير جملة أحياء في حمص ، تدخل المبعوثون الدوليون ليوقفوا انتصارنا وسمحوا للمسلحين بالتغلغل الشديد بحجة وقف اطلاق النار من الجانبين .*

*والحسم الفعلي بدأ من 3 شهور ، وصحيح أنهم لفترة معينة احتلوا احياء في حلب بعد الحسم ، لكن السبب الرئيس أن الريف الحلبي احتوى عشرات الآلاف زمن الهدنة .*

*يقدر قتلى المسلحين في حلب حتى اليوم ب 7000 ، ويومياً من 50 إلى 100 مسلح .*

*نقاط الضعف الرئيسية هي حلب وإدلب في الزاوية الشمالية الغربية ، والجيش فقط يتقدم ببطء أو يحافظ ، وفي إدلب جرت خسارات أول أمس ولكن أمس أرسل الجيش حملة لاستعادة ما خسرناه .*

*عدا هاتين المحافظتين الأمور في تقدم وجيدة جداً على كل النواحي :*

*1 - تحرير مدينة حمص جاري بقوة ، بالأصل الأحياء الموالية لم تحتل ، باستثناء حي الحميدية المسيحي المحتل مع جملة أحياء منذ زمن ، والإنجازات متزايدة في الريف .*

*في مدينة حمص كتلة كبيرة من الجيش ومتى ما تحررت البقعة المحاصرة المتبقية سيتفرغ الجيش الذي فيها فيقسم بين ريفها وبين حلب حيث النصر الأخير .*

*تحريرها من أصعب حروب العصابات التي عرفتها البشرية ومع ذلك هناك تقدم كبير في المنطقة الباقية وتحرير معظم حي باب هود ، التقدم ضعيف في الخالدية لكن هناك قتلى كثر من الطرفين مع فارق أن المجاهدين الإرهابيين محاصرين وعددهم محدود وخسائر الطرفين هي خسائر لهم لأن الجيش يمكنه بسهولة إرسال تعزيزات .*

*2 - دمشق وريف دمشق ، من جيد لأفضل ، وازدحام ، وقرى الريف تتحرر تباعاً .*

*3 - درعا : مركز للجيش والدفاع الجوي كونها حدودية مع إسرائيل .*

*4 - السويداء والقنيطرة : محسوبتان على النظام .*

*5 - الساحل : اللاذقية وطرطوس : محسوبتان على النظام ، توجد فقط مناطق وعرة محتلة أقصى شمال الساحل على حدود تركيا ، بالأمس تم تحرير 4 قرى منها .*

*6 - المحافظات الشرقية والشمال الشرقي : الرقة عشائرها محسوبة على النظام ومنها فقط بلدة محتلة بدعم من الحدود التركية بالمسلحين وتم تحرير أجزاء من ريفها وضرب المسلحين فيها .*

*الحسكة متروكة حالياً حكم ذاتي للأكراد ولا وجود فيها لأي مسلح وهذا ممتاز .*


*دير الزور تركت بيد المسلحين لمدة شهر وهي المحافظة الوحيدة التي كانت عاصمتها محتلة ، لكن الجيش قبل أيام بدأ حملة فيها بالتزامن مع حملة حمص والتقدم في حلب .*
*والأمور أكثر من جيدة .*

*وستشهدون ولو بعد 6 شهور انتهاء التحرر الكامل شرط ألا يقبل النظام بأي هدنة أو مبعوثين من الأمم المتحدة لأن قدومهم يهدف لأمر واحد هو إعادة تقوية المسلحين وإيقاف سلسلة هزائمهم .*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*الجيش السوري يعلن قرى آمنة في الغوطة الشرقية من محافظة ريف دمشق وهي : زبدين وجسرين ودير العصافير وشبعا والمحمدية .*

*ريف دمشق :
الجيش يستعيد السيطرة على مقر كتيبة العتيبة للدفاع الجوي*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*أعرف أني مقصر في نقل الأخبار هنا لكن هذا لا يعني أبداً صحة ما تعرضه الجزيرة وأخواتها .*

*الأخبار أكثر من رائعة ، ويمكن القول أن النتيجة حسمت ، ولكن ما سيتغير هو عدد الضحايا وكمية الدمار من هنا حتى بضعة شهور قادمة تكون معها الأزمة السورية قد دفنت حتى انتخابات بعد سنتين .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*ممنوع لذوى القلوب الضعيفة*

*‏الخميس‏، 18‏ تشرين الأول‏، 2012

تحدثت العديد من التقارير عن وحشية وهمجية وانعدام انسانية من يدعون أنفسهم بأنهم مقاتلون لأجل الحرية والديمقراطية بينما هم في الحقيقة وحوش بشرية تريد اعادة سوريا الى عصور الظلام والتخلف والانحطاط, كتائب من الجيش الحر تسقط طائرة مروحية سورية ومن ثم وبكل قيم ومبادئ الحرية و الانسانية يقوم قائد الكتيبة بقطع رأس الطيار وعرضه بكل فخر على الملأ حتى ترى البشرية جمعاء عظمة هذه الثورة وانسانيتها وتحضرها.

أن اجرام وجرائم هؤلاء الوحوش بحق سوريا مهد الحضارة والشعب السوري أمام التاريخ والبشرية تدين جميع الدول التي تدعمهم من دول الخليج التي تضطهد شعوبها الى دول الغرب الاستعماري التي تدعي الحرية والحضارة..*

[YOUTUBE]tleal-B8NAg&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*للرفع ... :spor24:*​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*الأخبار بشكل عام حالياً أنه لا هدنة في عيد الأضحى .. ما عدا ذلك باتت الأخبار متشابهة ، والتقدم مستمر ، والسرعة فيه بطيئة ، والأخبار تشابهت ولهذا مللت نقلها ..*​ 
*الحياة مستمرة في دمشق مع الازدحامات الكثيرة ..*
*تستمر الحملات في ريف دمشق واستعادة المناطق وتحسن الوضع فيها كثيراً ، والحياة مستمرة في المناطقة المحررة .*​ 
*المحافظات الجنوبية : القنيطرة والسويداء لا شيء يذكر بل حياة طبيعية بالكامل .*​*درعا (مهد الفورة) : شبه سيطرة كلية وقسم كبير من الجيش يتموضع فيها من الأساس وخاصة الدفاع الجوي كونها حدودية مع الكيان الصهيوني .. المدينة وغالبية القرى تحت سيطرة الجيش وتم مؤخراً تحرير قرى جديدة بمعدل قرية أسبوعياً .*​
*يعني المنطقة الجنوبية بالكامل الوضع تمام ، وما يهم هو كمية قتلى الجيش الكر يومياً قياساً بعدد المنضمين له .*​
*المنطقة الوسطى : حمص : المكاسب في الريف : تم تحرير ريف القصير وهو قرابة 8 قرى منها حدودي ما أدى لمسك الحدود في تلك المنطقة ، ومحاصرة القصير بالكامل واقترب الدخول إليها ، علماً أن ذلك أدى لقتل مئات الإرهابيين ، وهرب مئات آخرين إلى لبنان (على مبدأ حورية باليد ولا 70 بالجنة) .*​
*إحكام السيطرة على البقع الثلاثة الأخرى المحتلة في ريف حمص (وهي حدودية ما يؤدي لأنهم يعوضون النقص عبر لبنان) : الرستن - تلبيسة - تلكلخ (جزئياً) - (بالإضافة لقلعة الحصن التي اقترب دخولها هي الأخرى) .*​
*المكاسب في المدينة : استمرار الحصار على بقعة الأحياء المتبقية محتلة ، ما أدى لانحصار الإرهابيين فيها ، وهذا سمح بأمان مطلق خارجها وأفضل من دمشق حتى في الأحياء خارجها ، لأن من يريد أن يفخخ أو يفجر محصور كالكلب في المنطقة المحاصرة ..*​
*تحرير أجزاء واسعة من حي باب هود (وهو النجاح الأول من نوعه داخل المنطقة المحاصرة المتبقية) .. وقتل العشرات من إرهابييه .*​
*تم لفترة معينة تحرير كتلتين في حي الخالدية معقلهم الرئيسي لكنهم استرجعوها باستقدام الكتائب من المناطق الأخرى داخل الحصار ، لكن ما لن أنساه كيف في تلك الفترة تنسيقية الخالدية كل 5 دقائق صورة جهادي فاطس ، كل 5 دقائق بشكل مذهل ، دون أي امرأة أو طفل ..*​
*حماة : يعني الأمور فيها بسيطة جداً والحياة مستمرة بشكل طبيعي .. عمليات أمنية أكثر ما تكون عسكرية مثل كشف أوكار وخلايا نائمة ، وأحياناً قد تحدث عملية عسكرية .*​
*المنطقة الساحلية : مسقط رأس الأسد ومعقل التأييد في سوريا وهي محافظتي اللاذقية وطرطوس ، وبسبب تهرب الشبان في سوريا عموماً من الالتحاق بالجيش نظراً للخوف على النفس ، تم سحب احتياط 70,000 شاب ورجل من الساحل مؤخراً ، الوضع فيه ممتاز ، لا شيء محتل إلا أقصى شماله على الحدود التركية توجد جبال التركمان الوعرة جداً ، وتم من فترة تحرير 4 قرى منها .*​ 
*الشمال الشرقي : الرقة الوضع ممتاز بلدة واحدة محتلة لم يبق فيها سوى 1000 مسلح تقريباً ، لكن في الرقة ترابط الفرقة 17 من الجيش السوري والوضع ممتاز .*​
*الحسكة : الوضع ممتاز ، تقريباً لا شيء يذكر ..*​
*دير الزور : موطن المعارك في الشمال الشرقي ، تركت محتلة بالكامل قرابة شهر وهي الوحيدة التي كانت محتلة عاصمتها في الفترة الأخيرة ، الجيش يحقق انجازات ، واستعاد حواجز كثيرة ويكاد ينهي السيطرة على الأحياء الاستراتيجية .*​ 
*الشمال الغربي : هو أساس قوة المسلحين والدعم التركي ، في إدلب هناك خسارات من خلال انسحاب الجيش لمدينة إدلب ووادي الضيف ومناطق معينة يدك الإرهاب من خلالها عن بعد ، وهناك حملة جنوب المحافظة لاستعادة المناطق وتم تحرير قرى من ريف المعرة والإنجازات يومية لكن بشكل عام المحافظة متروكة للنهاية لأنها صغيرة .*​

*حلب : هي المعركة الحاسمة وأم المعارك والجيش ينفذ عمليات نوعية أكثر من عمليات كبرى ، ويستخدم سياسة قضم المناطق والعمليات النوعية خاصة الجوي منها .. ريثما تستكمل السيطرة في ريف دمشق وحمص يتفرغ الجيش لتحرير الزاوية الشمالية الغربية أي الوطن كاملاً .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الشمال الغربي : هو أساس قوة المسلحين والدعم التركي ، في إدلب هناك خسارات من خلال انسحاب الجيش لمدينة إدلب ووادي الضيف ومناطق معينة يدك الإرهاب من خلالها عن بعد ، وهناك حملة جنوب المحافظة لاستعادة المناطق وتم تحرير قرى من ريف المعرة والإنجازات يومية لكن بشكل عام المحافظة متروكة للنهاية لأنها صغيرة .*​
> 
> ​


 
*عااااجل :*
*شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N‏
*

* عاجل | ريف إدلب :

 الله أكبر و لله الحمد .. الله أكبر و لله الحمد

 وحدات من قواتنا الخاصّة مدعومة بأرتال من الدبابات الحديثة و الطيران الحربي تبدأ مهمة تحرير ريف إدلب من مرتزقة العدو التركي ..
... 
 و قد نجحت قواتنا الخاصة بفك الحصار المطبق لمعسكر وادي الضيف الاستراتيجي الذي كان محاصرا بأكثر من 2000 إرهابي خلال ساعات قليلة مستخدمة قوة نيران كبيرة وشرسة لم يتوقعها العدو , وسيطرت وحدات الكوماندوس المقاتلة على جميع المحاور والطرق المحيطة بوداي الضيف وصولا لحدود معرة النعمان ..

 كما سيطر رتل دبابات على الطريق الدولي الواصل بين الحامدية و مدخل معرة النعمان , قاطعا بذلك الطريق نحو قدوم أو خروج تعزيزات من المعرة إلى مناطق أخرى ..

 وتطلق مرابض المدفعية السوريّة قذائفها المركّزة على أوكار وغرف عمليات العدو في معرة النعمان التي تأكدنا أنها تحتوي ضباط من الكوماندوس الأميركي و التركي يقودون العمليات على الأرض ..

 و يقوم الطيران الحربي القاذف بقصف عنيف جدا على معظم مناطق تجمع العدو في ريف إدلب و تحديدا معرة النعمان , وقتلى العدو بالمئات في مختلف المناطق و لا يمكن إحصائها ..

 كما قامت وحدة من قوات حرس الحدود مدعومة بالمدرعات بتطهير قرية كفرومة والسيطرة عليها بعد قتل عدد من مرتزقة العدو ..

 و بعد فك الحصار عن معسكر وادي الضيف الاستراتيجي , ننتظر الساعات القليلة القادمة بإذن الله التي سنشهد فيها هجوم مضاد كاسح لقواتنا الباسلة على قوات العدو لفك الحصار عن حارم الأبيّة ..

 رعباً نحن لكم قد جئنا , انتظروا جبروت جيش الحق ..


*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*تخيلوا يا أحباء ريف إدلب ثاني أكبر مركز قوة للجيش الكر من ناحية الأسلحة الثقيلة والمدرعات والأعداد الهائلة (بعد ريف حلب الذي يحارب في حلب) ، أتتهم أوامر في تركيا من 15 يوم لاحتلال بلدة حارم الأبية ، تخيلوا 15 يوم من الحصار على هذا البلدة الموالية (وأعتقد أنها من أهل السنة) ، يقصفونها بكل ما لديهم من هاون ورشاشات وصواريخ من صنعهم ومحاصرة بالآلاف وعشرات السيارات المزودة برشاش دوشكا ولم يتمكنوا من هزيمة هذه البلدة ، فكيف يهزمون الوطن !!!!!*
*(كل ما نجحوا فيه هو الدخول من أحد المحاور لكن تم دحرهم مجدداً بواسطة الهجانة وقتل العشرات منهم )*
*البلدة قدمت الكثير من الشهداء ومستعدة لتقديم الـ 12000 كلهم في سبيل النصر .*

*تم وصفهم في شبكة أخبار إدلب :*
هل تعرفون بنت جبيل و مارون الراس .. ؟ هل سمعتم بغزّة و الفلوجة .. ؟ إذا عرفتم هذه الأماكن , فقد تعرفتم على القليل من حارم ..


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يجعل حظ سوريا احسن من حظ مصر وتونس 

ومتقعش فى ايد الاخوان ابدا 

ده مخطط  على الدول العربيه 

​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عااااجل :*
> *شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N‏*
> 
> 
> ...


 
*الجيش السوري ينجح بفك الحصار المفروض على معسكر وادي الضيف قرب المعرة ويسيطر على الطريق الدولي وصولا الى اطراف سراقب والاشتباكات عنيفة الان ...*
* مراسل الميادين*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الجيش السوري ينجح بفك الحصار المفروض على معسكر وادي الضيف قرب المعرة ويسيطر على الطريق الدولي وصولا الى اطراف سراقب والاشتباكات عنيفة الان ...*
> * مراسل الميادين*



*مراسل المركز السوري للتوثيق في #إدلب : قوات الجيش السوري تسيطر على طريق الحامدية – معرة النعمان وتتقدم نحو المدينة .

مراسل المركز السوري للتوثيق : مقتل عدد من المتمردين المسلحين بعد مهاجمتهم لنقطة حدودية للجيش السوري قرب بلدة سلقين بـ #ريف_إدلب .


*​


----------



## besm alslib (24 أكتوبر 2012)

هلا عنجد راح يوقفو اطلاق النار بالعيد ؟
هالخبر شفتو عالفيس بس ماني حابه اصدقو


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> هلا عنجد راح يوقفو اطلاق النار بالعيد ؟
> هالخبر شفتو عالفيس بس ماني حابه اصدقو



*ليش من كل عقلك بتزبط ؟؟ الجيش الكر كل واحد عقلو من راسو ورح يبلشوا والجيش ما بيقصر بالرد ، بعدين كلا 4 أيام ..*​


----------



## حمورابي (24 أكتوبر 2012)

عن اي سوريا تتحدث . . . 
 نصف السكان لا جئين في دول الجوار تركيا . العراق . شمال العراق . الاردن . حتى وصل السوريين الى امريكا . بسبب سماحة النظام وحبه لهم 
 سوريا تهدمت انتهت صارت دمار . 
( الدكتور ) سوف يسلمها دمار وخراب 

[YOUTUBE]rxpBd78KScE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*والله أغلب المحافظات عايشة أحلى حياة .
تحية للدوكتور الذي يدك حصون الإرهاب بالطيران الحربي دون هوادة .
تحية لمن يهجر أسر المسلحين ، ونرجو عدم استقبالهم .
تحية لمن يسحق المعاقل القندهارية بمن فيها .

لهذه الأسباب أشتهيها أزمة أبدية .. شوف الجو بالجامعة أين أصبح ، اختفى كل القندهاريون ، وزاد التحرر الواضح جداً بالمظهر والكيان .

تعبير حقيقي : عم ينضفوا سوريا .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*بعدين لو فيك ذرة منطق بتلوم الإرهابيين ، وليس النظام الذي يحارب الإرهابيين ، ومن يهجر ليس السوريين عموماً بل من كانت أسرة ربها إرهابي ، أو من دعم الإرهابيين وبات مطلوباً للعدالة .

من أي منطق تتحدث يا هذا ؟؟؟ ألا تبصر أننا نواجه الإرهاب ؟؟ هل نواجهه بالورود ؟؟ هل الحق علينا إن حاربناه بضراوة ؟
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*ريف دمشق (إنجاز تلو الآخر) : *

* يقوم الآن الجيش العربي السوري بدك معاقل الإرهابيين  في مدينة حرستا بريف دمشق بعد مناشدات الأهالي لتدخل الجيش لحمايتهم من  العصابات التكفيرية التي هددت بارتكاب مجازر في حال دخول الجيش الى المنطقة  ..*
* لليوم الرابع على التوالي من ضربات جيشنا الحساسة والموجعة التي  قسمت ظهر تلك العصابات الإرهابية وبعد مقتل اكثر من 89 ارهابي من أفراد ما  يسمى كتيبة درع العاصمة يحاولون الإنسحاب من بعض المناطق في المدينة لكن  ضربات الجيش تمنع إنسحابهم من كافة جهات المدينة ...*
* ---------------------*
* أسماء بعض أفراد عصابة درع العاصمة الذين قتلوا على يد أبطال الجيش العربي السوري البطل :*
* الإرهابي خليل علي نعمان*
* الإرهابي محمد خالد المصري*
* الإرهابي ماجد سامي المدلل*
* الإرهابي زياد بصلة*
* الإرهابي محمود بكيرة*
* الإرهابي عامر حسن غبيس*
* الإرهابي ماجد العربينية*​


----------



## besm alslib (24 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ليش من كل عقلك بتزبط ؟؟ الجيش الكر كل واحد عقلو من راسو ورح يبلشوا والجيش ما بيقصر بالرد ، بعدين كلا 4 أيام ..*​


 

ليش انا من شو خايفه 

هلا هني همهم يرجعو يشدو حيلهم ويمونو اسلحه متل ما عملو من قبل

واي هدنه او وقف لاطلاق النار معناه فسح المجال الهم ليقوو حالهم  لهيك المنطق بيقول اي هدنه مع هالكلاب بهالوقت المفروض يكون مرفوووض ​


----------



## besm alslib (24 أكتوبر 2012)

حمورابي قال:


> عن اي سوريا تتحدث . . .





حمورابي قال:


> نصف السكان لا جئين في دول الجوار تركيا . العراق . شمال العراق . الاردن . حتى وصل السوريين الى امريكا . بسبب سماحة النظام وحبه لهم
> سوريا تهدمت انتهت صارت دمار .
> ( الدكتور ) سوف يسلمها دمار وخراب
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rxpBd78KScE[/YOUTUBE]



 

الاخ العزيز حمورابي كونك عمتحكي بهالصيغه وكوني الي اصدقاء ومعارف عراقيين ​ 
بالاضافه الى الناس اللي نزلو في بيت اهلي وعمتي يوم ما صارت مشاكل العراق​ 
هل صدام هو اللي خلا اهالي العراق وخصوصا مسيحييها يتركو البلد ؟​ 
مع العلم اني ما بطيقو لصدام الله يرحمه ​ 
الا ان الامانه تحتم علينا نقول الامر الواقع هل على زمن صدام كانو هالكلاب المنتشرين هلا بالعراق يسترجو يطلعو ​ 
هل كان في حدا يقرب عالمسيحيين ويعمل فيهم اللي عمبيساوو هلا ؟؟؟؟​ 
اتمنى اشوف جواب صادق من حضرتك لان جوابك هيكون جواب على نفسك مش علينا احنا
وما تنسى ان متل ما قلت عنا اقارب واصدقاء وبنعرف كيف كانت الحياة ايام صدام بالرغم من الحروب اللي خاضها​​​


----------



## The Antiochian (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*الهدنة نوعاً ما مطبقة ، لكن هناك خروق كثيرة ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*مراسل الميادين في حلب :
 عشرات المقاتلين من حزب العمال الكردستاني يهاجمون عمق معاقل المعارضة المسلّحة في عندان بريف حلب و يقتلون أكثر من 30 مقاتل من الجيش الحر , و قد تدفقوا من عدة قرى و مدن كردية في الشمال السوري بعد مهاجمة الجيش الحر للأشرفية بحلب ذات الأغلية الكردية واطلاق النار على مظاهرة ضد الجيش الحر. كما قامت مليشيا الجيش الحر باختطاف سرافيس يحوي 14 راكب كردي و مصيرهم مجهول ..*

*علماً أن الكردستاني قتل 16 من مقاتلي الجيش الكر في الأشرفية ، وسيتم التحرير قريباً ، وربما تم لكني غير متأكد ..*

*شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء :*
*حلب :

 حي الزهراء : 

 أسود الاستخبارات الجوية يبسطون سيطرتهم الكاملة على الحي بعد سحق العشرات من مرتزقة العدو التركي و تدمير عدد من سيارات الدوشكا .. 

 و بينما تتجمع جثث الأعداء في الشوارع ، يصرخ الأهالي من المنازل و الشوارع : 

 الله محيي الجيش .. الله محيي الجيش*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *بعدين لو فيك ذرة منطق بتلوم الإرهابيين ، وليس النظام الذي يحارب الإرهابيين ، ومن يهجر ليس السوريين عموماً بل من كانت أسرة ربها إرهابي ، أو من دعم الإرهابيين وبات مطلوباً للعدالة .
> 
> من أي منطق تتحدث يا هذا ؟؟؟ ألا تبصر أننا نواجه الإرهاب ؟؟ هل نواجهه بالورود ؟؟ هل الحق علينا إن حاربناه بضراوة ؟
> *​



وفينو النظام من زمان من الارهاب ده
مش حاربو غير بقتل ارواح الناس وتخريب بيواهم وتشريدهممم
وهل الارهاب ده هو اللي بيدمر وبيقتل وبيقصف


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الهدنة نوعاً ما مطبقة ، لكن هناك خروق كثيرة ..*



خروقات من طرف مين


----------



## Coptic Man (29 أكتوبر 2012)

كان في اخبار غريبة النهارده علي الجزيرة ابقي طمنا يا اخونا الانطاكي

كان الرب مع سوريا وشعبها ورئيسها


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وفينو النظام من زمان من الارهاب ده
> مش حاربو غير بقتل ارواح الناس وتخريب بيواهم وتشريدهممم
> وهل الارهاب ده هو اللي بيدمر وبيقتل وبيقصف



*ما بعرف كيف بتفكروا ، يعني بدك القناص يضل يقتل الجيش وهو محتمي بالمدنيين ؟؟
فلتقصف الشقة بأطفالها ليكونوا عبرة لمن اعتبر ..

اليوم استشهد أحد معارفنا في تفجير إرهابي في منطقة مسيحية بريف دمشق ذهب ضحيته 10 شهداء معظمهم مسيحيون ..
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> كان في اخبار غريبة النهارده علي الجزيرة ابقي طمنا يا اخونا الانطاكي
> 
> كان الرب مع سوريا وشعبها ورئيسها



*أستاذي هل لي بمعرفة هذه الأخبار وتخص أية محافظة ؟؟


*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن تفيدنى ياأنطاكى بإنصاف لو سمحت 

كم تسيطر المعارضة المسلحة الآن من مساحة سوريا ؟

يعنى كم حيا فى دمشق وحلب وحمص ....الخ


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*أستاذي أنا لم أحدثكم يوماً خارج إنصافي ومصداقيتي الكاملة ، واتضح ذلك عندما قلت قناعتي في موضوع اغتيال وسام الحسن وحينها وقف ضدي الأعضاء السوريون واللبنانيون والمصريون المتعاطفون مع النظام السوري ..

المعارضة فعلياً تسيطر على معظم محافظة إدلب لكن عاصمة المحافظة بيد الدولة ، وتم فك الحصار عن معسكر وادي الضيف والتقدم سيستمر بعد الهدنة ، وتمت إحاطة الجزء الجنوبي من معرة النعمان الاستراتيجية التي تحتلها المعارضة .

هناك قرية وحيدة صامدة في ريف إدلب قرب تركيا ، اسمها حارم ، حارم يا أستاذي أسطورة ، حارم التي تدمع عيناي وأنا أكتب الآن ، حارم التي تقف وحيدة بين عشرات آلاف الإرهابيين المحاصرين لها من كل اتجاه (بعربات الدوشكا ومنصات الصواريخ وقذائف الهاون والمدرعات الشيلكا) ، حارم جثث نساءها في الأراضي لا يستطيع الشعب انتشالها ، حارم التي صمدت بحيين باقيين من أحيائها تجمع فيها الأهالي مع الجيش والأمن يحاربون كل الجبهات ، حارم التي تحاربها تركيا براجمات الصواريخ المقدمة للإرهابيين ، حارم التي تصنع انتصاراً عجز عنها معقل الجيش الكر وأعظم تواجد له عن حيين صغيريين تكتل فيهما الأهالي ويقصفون بكل القائف الممكنة وتقدم يومياً قرابة ال 50 شهيد ..

حارم على ما أعتقد سنية ، وأياً كان مذهبها ، حارم أسطورة تكتب اليوم هزيمة الجيش الكر أمام أطفالها الجوعى ونسائها الشهيدات ، ورجالها الذين صلوا إلى جانب رجال الجيش وانطلقوا سوياً للدفاع عنها ضد الحلم التركي الشامل ، حيث أعطت تركيا الأمر باحتلالها قبل العيد ، وما زالوا يفشلون ..

الحملة القادمة ستعيد التوازن للمحافظة ..

محافظة حلب (ستكون آخر المعارك ، متروكة لحينها) :
ريف حلب تحت سيطرة الإرهابيين باستثناء قريتين للشيعة وقرى للكردستاني ما زالوا يقاومون كل محيطهم ،، الكردستاني أوجع الجيش الكر بقسوة ، قتل منه ما قتل داخل حي الأشرفية الكردي في مدينة حلب ، وقتل العشرات في ريف حلب خلال الأيام السابقة .

السبب الرئيسي إطلاق الجيش الكر على مظاهرة سلمية للأكراد طالبته بالخروج من حي الأشرفية كي لا يتحول لساحة معركة ، فاستشهد 10 أكراد ، وحينها انتقم الكردستاني بقتل 16 كراً ، وما زالت الضربات الموجعة ..

حلب مقسومة لكن قرابة 50% من الأحياء لم تشهد معارك أبداً ، ال 50% الأخرى تتفاوت ساعة يحتل الحي هذا وساعة يدحره ذاك وهكذا ، العمليات التي ينفذها الجيش تستهدف استنزاف الأعداد قبل كل شيء ، وتسمى عمليات نوعية وهي لا تهدف لتحرير المناطق الآن ، ريثما يتحسن وضع الأماكن الأخرى .

ما تبقى من محافظات الأمور معاكسة تماماً ، فمثلاً في دمشق المنطقة الوحيدة التي يتواجد فيها إرهابيون هي حيين متجاورين على طريق المطار (قد يفرون لحي مجاور لهما لوقت قصير ريثما يتم القضاء على الفارين وهكذا) ، وكل ما تبقى من أحياء دمشق محرر وحياته جيدة باستثناء التفجيرات الغادرة .

ريف دمشق شاسع المساحات ، بمعظمه بات للدولة ، الطيران يشارك بكثافة ، والمعارك الآن في الغوطة الشرقية ، ويومياً نسمع الطائرات الحربية ذاهبة للمعارك ، الريف الدمشقي أنجز الكثير والكثير ، وبحسب تقرير للميادين فإن عدد مقاتلي اللجان الشعبية التي تعمل لحساب حماية الأحياء من المسلحين بلغ في ريف دمشق 24000 مقاتل بعضهم في قرى سنية بحتة في الغوطة وبعضهم في مناطق أقلياتية مثل جرمانا ، وبعضهم في مناطق مختلطة .**

في حمص وجود المسلحين بات لا يعيق أي شيء ، تحديداً في مدينة حمص ، ويتسلى الجنود بقنص الإرهابيين المحاصرين في بقعة الأحياء المحتلة دون سقوط شهداء ، خاصة بعد حرير أجزاء تقارب 50% من حي باب هود في المنطقة المحاصرة (المنطقة المحاصرة هي أحياء تسيطر عليها المعارضة لا تستطيع لا الدخول ولا الخروج منها ، ويتم استنزاف مسلحيها وقنصهم) .

في ريف حمص 4 بلدات للمسلحين منها 3 حدودية ، إحداها تسمى القصير سيطر الجيش على كل قرى ريفها وضبط الحدود عندها ويحاصرها الآن وأتوقع تحريرها بعد نهاية الهدنة بوقت ليس كبير (خلال تحرير ريفها تم قتل 600 مسلح وهرب 400 إلى لبنان والآن في المدينة 3000 مسلح) .

بقية النقاط تنفذ عليها ضربات لأوكار المسلحين فقط ، يعني وجود المسلحين في حمص بات عالة عليهم وعلى داعميهم لا أكثر .. وخارج بقع حصارهم الحياة أفضل من دمشق حتى لأنه من يريد أن يفخخ في حمص محصور وليس مثل دمشق يتنقل خفية .

دير الزور تركت محتلة فترة شهر بالكامل حتى عاصمتها (باستثناء حقول النفط) ، واليوم الجيش ينفذ حملة وباتت له حواجز في قلب المدينة وبات يسيطر على أجزاء من حي الجبيلة أبو المعارك والأول استراتيجياً ، وفي مرة واحدة قتل 24 إرهابياً فيه .

الرقة والحسكة محافظتين حدوديتين ، الحسكة تحت سيطرة الأكراد والأحزاب الكردية بالاتفاق مع الدولة ولا يستطيع أحد التواجد فيها من الإرهابيين ، الرقة كبرى العشائر السنية الموالية للنظام ، لكن بات في بلدة فيها آلاف الإرهابيين متجمعين ، وهي حدودية وربما توجد معركة مرتقبة لكن لا خوف ، في الرقة الفرقة 17 من الجيش لم تتحرك بعد .

تقريباً المناطق جنوب المحافظات الحدودية لتركيا كلها من أفضل ما يكون ، مثلاً الساحل (محافظتي اللاذقية وطرطوس) من أروع ما يكون والجزء المحتل هو جبل وعر على حدود لواء اسكندرون لا أكثر لا يشكل 2% من الساحل ، والضرب عليه يتم أيضاً دون خسائر من بعيد في استنزاف للأعداد ، وذكرت لكم من فترة تحرير 4 قرى من تلك المنطقة .

(لا تظن أن القصف يوماً ما عشوائي ، المدفعية الميدانية السورية تعتمد المدفعين الروسيين المصنفين أعلى دقة عالمياً) .

والحياة فيهما من أفضل ما يكون ، هو ساحل الشهداء ، ساحل التطوع وسحب الاحتياط ، ساحل الأسد ..

حماة ، لا شيء يذكر ولا يسيطر الجيش الكر إلا على قرى ربما وربما ولا على شيء ، العمليات فيها أمنية أكثر منها عسكرية ، تكشف خلايا نائمة ، تصادر سلاح ، حالها حال الساحل .

حمص شرحنا وضعها ودمشق وريفها أيضاً .

السويداء والقنيطرة لا شيء يذكر (محسوبتان على النظام) .

درعا (مهد الفورة) بيد الجيش وخاصة بعد ضبط الأردن للحدود وتسيير دوريات مشتركية بين الجيشين السوري والأردني لضبط الحدود 100% .

ودرعا بالأصل معقل كتائب الدفاع الجوي كونها حدودية مع الكيان الصهيوني وفيها جيش كثير ومجهز للمواجهة ولذلك كان من السهل ضبطها وتحرير غالبية قراها بسهولة .

وقبل يومين ومن بين شتائم جنبلاط لنظامنا تصيدت من كلامه عبارة : "بعد سنتين للأسف لم يضعف النظام السوري" .

وما زال هؤلاء المعاتيه يعتقدون أنهم منتصرون وأنهم يحاصرون النظام ههههههههه رغم أني أتحدى أن ينكر أي منهم أي معلومة قلتها أو أن أكون قصرت في ذكر ما يسيطرون عليه .

أهم ما يجري الآن في سوريا أستاذي هو استنزاف أعداد المسلحين مع تراجع التضحية بالجنود على حساب البيئات الحاضنة ، بمعنى الـ 100 ألف مسلح ، أو الـ 160 ألف كما يقول البعض ، يخسرون آلاف كل فترة بينما ينضم عشرات أو 200 على أبعد حد خلال نفس الفترة ، وهذا طريق هام للنصر أكثر من عدد الأحياء أو المساحات .

صفحة الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر والتي تطرح صور جثث القتلى وتوثقهم بالاسم جمعت خلال شهر 10 (باستثناء آخر 3 أيام) ، 1680 قتيلاً للجيش الكر بالبيانات والأسماء من السوريين وحدهم ، رغم أنه نصف المقاتلين أجانب ويوضع الأجانب في الواجهة ، ولا أحد يحصيهم أو يذكرهم ..  وناهيك عن أضعاف هذا الرقم ممن صعب إحصاءه ..
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (29 أكتوبر 2012)

وماذا عن الحدود هل تم ضبطهم ام لا


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*الحدود السورية الأردنية هي الأكثر ضبطاً ، يعني 100% .*
*الحدود السورية اللبنانية توجد 3 بقع تسيطر عليها المعارضة لكنها محاطة (مع ذك قد يتم التهريب) ، وبقعة تمت استعادتها ، وما تبقى مسيطر عليه .*

*الحدود السورية العراقية غالباً يسير الجيش العراقي دوريات من جانبه ، من الجانب السوري عند محافظة دير الزور يوجد انفلات كن التغطية من الجهة العراقية .*

*الحدود السورية التركية فلتاان كلي .*


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب احنا بنعانى  من يوم الثوره  البلد ضاعت مع الاخوان والسلفيين 

ارجوك يارب حافظ على سوريا وعلى شعبها ويكون حظها احسن من حظنا 

ياريت ماكنت الثورات قامت كان ارحم كتير من دلوقتى 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ما بعرف كيف بتفكروا ، يعني بدك القناص يضل يقتل الجيش وهو محتمي بالمدنيين ؟؟
> فلتقصف الشقة بأطفالها ليكونوا عبرة لمن اعتبر ..
> 
> اليوم استشهد أحد معارفنا في تفجير إرهابي في منطقة مسيحية بريف دمشق ذهب ضحيته 10 شهداء معظمهم مسيحيون ..
> *​



تقصف المنازل ب عائلتها و أطفالها عشان  يفضل النظام الحاكم
حرام والله 
النهاردة كان في مجزرة ب القصف 
أطفال يا ريتهم ماتو بدل ما فضلو يتعذبو
على كدة ما يجو يخلص عال الإرهاب يكون خلص عا الشعب كله
أنا سؤالي فين النظام ده و هو حاكم سنين ما خلص عال الإرهاب إلا بطريقة  البشعة دي 
ولا الإرهاب ظهر إلا لما الشعب قال يسقط النظام ده
كفاية استخفاف ب عقول الناس الله يخليك
يوم بعد يوم بيظهر وحشية  الحكام العرب و حبهم لي الكرسي 
الله ياخد الشعب العربي كله و يسبهم يحكموا نفسهم يمكن يفوقه شوية  و يحسو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أكتوبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> يارب احنا بنعانى  من يوم الثوره  البلد ضاعت مع الاخوان والسلفيين
> 
> ارجوك يارب حافظ على سوريا وعلى شعبها ويكون حظها احسن من حظنا
> 
> ...



ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااريت


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تقصف المنازل ب عائلتها و أطفالها عشان  يفضل النظام الحاكم
> حرام والله
> النهاردة كان في مجزرة ب القصف
> أطفال يا ريتهم ماتو بدل ما فضلو يتعذبو
> ...


*نحن الشعب وآخر مرة بسمحلك توصفي الخارجين عن القانون بأنهم الشعب ..*
*مانك شايفة الصورة الي بتوقيعي ؟؟ هي الشعب ..*

*سوريا كانت مصنفة الثالث عالمياً بالأمان ، ظهور الإرهاب بدأ مع استخدام السلاح وتدفقه وتدفق الإرهابيين من كل دول العالم ، من تونس وحدها لدينا 400 فاطس بالاسم والصورة ، ومن طرابلس لبنان لدينا 800 فاطس بالاسم والصورة .*

*أرواح جنودنا غالية جداً ، المنطقة التي يحتلها الإرهابيون عنوة لا تقصف أبداً بل يتم التضحية بالجنود لتحريرها ، أما المنطقة التي تفتح بيوتها للإرهابيين لتخبئهم خلف أطفالها ، سحقاً لعظام أطفالها وبالطيران الحربي ..*

*أطفالنا الموالون يقتلون يومياً ، ها هي حارم قرية في ريف إدلب على حدود لواء اسكندرون المحتل من تركيا ، تركيا قدمت للإرهابيين راجمات الصواريخ ، نساء وأطفال حارم أشلاء في الأراضي وما زالت تقاوم آلاف المسلحين المحاصرين لآخر حيين فيها على كل الجبهات ..*

*سمحوا لبعض النساء والأطفال بالخروج ،، ما إن ابتعدوا قليلاً حتى اغتصبوهن وقتلوهم جميعاً ..*

*..*
*تفجير في جرمانا في ريف دمشق يودي ب 10 شهداء بينهم 3 مسيحيين على الأقل بينهم أقرباء لي ..*

*هذه صور من اليوم فقط .. لن نرحم حتى عظام أطفال الإرهابيين وأسر داعميهم بعد اليوم ،، سنفتت نخاعاتهم الشوكية *


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*ولعلمك أنه في سوريا قطاعات عريضة من الشعب موالية للنظام تشكل أكثرية ، وهؤلاء من يقدمون الشهداء على مذبح الوطن ، هؤلاء ركيزة الجيش والقوى المسلحة ، شهداء الجيش السوري عددهم هائل وشهداء الموالون عموماً على مشارف الـ 20000 ،،*

*اليوم أفقد تاسع شهيد لي ، وأنت عالبارد المستريح من بلدك تنظرين على القيادة السورية وقواها ، لو أن رئيسنا بلا ضمير لأخذ بضعة مليارات وفعل ما فعله بن علي ..*

*نحن في صراع قضية لا في صراع كرسي ،، نحن ننتصر للعلمانية على الإسلاميين وكل إرهابييهم الذين أتوا من كل بقاع العالم حتى عانوا النقص في اليمن وليبيا لأنهم جميعاً يقتلون هنا ..*

*نحن في صراع حضارة وأيديولوجيات ،، وربما مهد هرمجدون ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*حلب :*
*إعلان منطقة سليمان الحلبي ومنطقة تجميل سليمان الحلبي آمنة بعد طرد الإرهابيين منها عقب أن تسللوا من الجهات الجنوبية وإيقاع خسائر فادحة في صفوفهم

 تطهير الحي الرابع في منطقة الميدان بمدينة حلب من المسلحين وإعلانها منطقة آمنة*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*
محافظة إدلب

تم سحق الجرذان في محيط الفوج و تم ايصال المؤون لابطال الفوج و تعزيزه بقرابة 1500 بطل من ابطال الجيش العربي السوري مع الياتهم و ذخيرتهم و ننوه ان الفوج ٦٤ و وادي الضيف و معمل القرميد و معسكر الطلائع و فوج الحامدية و مطار تفتناز و ابو الظهور و تجمع جسر الشغور و مئات الحواجز تتمركز في ادلب لا يستطيع الذباب الاقتراب منها حاليا لانها تحصنت و اصبحت قادرة على الهجوم المضاد و السحق و ليس الدفاع و هذه هي المنطقة العازلة التي اعلن عنها منذ شهرين كلاب قطر و ازيال ال سعود من الاتعس الى الشيخ .*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*عاجل | هام :


مصادر G.E.N.N
(شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة)

أوامر من مكتب السيد الرئيس صدرت صباحا باستخدام الطيران العمودي و القاذف بضرب جميع اماكن تمركز المسلحين على الحدود التركية حتى لو حصلت حرب عالمية ثالثة ، ما قام به أهالي حارم و عناصر بواسلنا الاشاوس يستحق تضحية كاملة و جميع القوات في حالة تأهب كبيرة لسحق أي رد فعل تركي على الحدود و أكثر من 9 طائرات مختلفة النوع منذ صباح اليوم حتى غياب الشمي تقصف اوكار و تجمعات المسلحين في حارم و ضواحيها و الاحراش و الطيران السوري على الحدود و فوق الحدود يقصف بحرية و الاتراك لا يستطيعون التكلم ببنت شفة ، تشتت رهيب للمرتزقة على الحدود و رتل ضخم وصل الى مشارف حارم سيسحق مرتزقة الشمال الارهابي ، و الطيران لن يتوقف حتى يسحق كل شيء فداء لأكثر من 300 شهيد من حارم و ابطال الجيش هناك و فداء لجميع شهداء الوطن ، سيادة الرئيس يعرف كيف يقدر و يزن الامور على نصابها و لا احد يتسرع بالهجوم على القيادة ، نشكرك يا قائدنا يا سيادة الرئيس الملهم بشار الاسد ، شكرا من القلب و حماكم الله يا ابطال ، اليوم مشافي تركيا لم تتسع لعشرات الجثث و القتلى و بعض المشافي التركية رفضت استقبال جرحى المسلحين لعدم توفر الاسرة و توجهو بهم الى الدانا و المشافي الميدانية .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*حارم الأسطورة التي صمدت وحدها 21 يوماً أمام عشرات آلاف الجيش الكر في معقلهم الرئيسي ، قدمت 325 شهيداً وقتلت قرابة 600 مسلح ، وأصابت ما ملأ المشافي التركية الحدودية بالكامل :
*

*ادلب - حارم // توب نيوز :
 طلائع الجيش العربي السوري تقصل مشارف حارم لتحريرها والمئات من جثث  المسلحين ملقاة في محيط القرية وعلى الجبال المحاذية للحدود التركية .
*


----------



## Coptic Man (31 أكتوبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أستاذي هل لي بمعرفة هذه الأخبار وتخص أية محافظة ؟؟
> 
> 
> *​



لا اتذكر المنطقة بالتحديد ولكنها ريف حاجة وكانوا متصورين ومعاهم دبابة بيقولوا انهم اثروها وان اعلم ان تسليحهم لم يصل الي هذا الحد ولو وصل لكان شئ خطير 

واعتذر عن التاخير في الرد يا استاذي الحبيب


----------



## The Antiochian (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*أسود حزب العمال الكردستاني pkk وحزب pyd الكردي :

عاجل | إعزاز (شمال محافظة حلب) : 

 مراسل شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N

 مراسلنا من قريه قسطل جندو بمنطقة عفرين ومن وسط الحدث افادنا عن مقتل  (25) عرعور وجرح (28) من عناصر كتيبه الكلب ((عمار داديخي)) و كتيبه صلاح  الدين وجرح (2) من قوات الحماية الشعبية من اهالي منطقة عفرين الاكراد  الشرفاء و الجدير بالذكر ان المدعو عمار داديخي قائد الكتيبة مصاب بطلق  ناري و هو اسير لدى لجان الحماية الشعبية الكرديه 

 ومازالت الاشتباكات مستمرة لهذه اللحظة .*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا اتذكر المنطقة بالتحديد ولكنها ريف حاجة وكانوا متصورين ومعاهم دبابة بيقولوا انهم اثروها وان اعلم ان تسليحهم لم يصل الي هذا الحد ولو وصل لكان شئ خطير
> 
> واعتذر عن التاخير في الرد يا استاذي الحبيب



*أعتقد ريف إدلب ، هذه ليست المرة الأولى بل أمر معتاد ، وهي ليست دبابة بمعنى الدبابة بل من انواع المدرعات التي لها مدفع ورشاش كهربائي (بي أم بي) .

هذا أمر بسيط جداً ويتكرر دون فائدة ، فإذا كان لديهم مضاد دروع فالجيش لديه أقوى منها ، ولديه طائرات تضرب المدرعات بسهولة ، وهي لن تصمد في يديهم طويلاً كالعادة ..

وإذا كان الجنود قد تركوها خلال انسحاب معين بسبب بطء حركتها فتكون تركت دون قذائف ، أو تكون متعطلة عن الضرب أصلاً ..

ما أريد قوله أنه أمر روتيني لم يكن له أي تأثير ..

وها هم عناصر الجيش الكر يسيطرون على 70% من سوريا هههههههههه :



 *​


----------



## The Antiochian (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*أؤكد 100% أن الجيش السوري وصل لأطراف حارم الحدودية وأخذ يفك الحصار أنها ، وأنه قتل بالأمس 400 كلب فاطس حول حارم ، معظمهم جهاديين غير سوريين .

‏شبكة اخبار طرطوس T.N.N‏
*

* ببساطة ...

 حارم كانت عبارة عن حرب مصغرة بين تركيا و سوريا .... واستطاعت سوريا الانتصار بها.

 أعتقد أن ما بعد حارم ليست كما قبل حارم بالنسبة لتركيا

 ألف تحية لكل سوري في حارم

وأنا أحيي 325 شهيد أكثرهم من النساء والأطفال قدمتهم القرية السنية الموالية خلال 22 يوماً ، وصمود أسطوري ، إنها أسطورة حارم ، إنها انهيار المشروع التركي ، وانهيار مشروع المنطقة العازلة في ريف إدلب ..

من بين القصص فدائي من دير الزور من فرع الأمن السياسي ادعى أنه يريد الانشقاق وتم تأمينه وطلب مقابلة الضابط التركي المشرف على الحصار على حارم داخل سوريا ليدله على المواقع كلها وجمع الإرهابيين ثم فجر الحزام الناسف الذي كان يلبسه موقعاً أكثر من 15 فطيسة بينهم الضابط التركي الحقير ..\

أحيي أشلاء الشهيد التي تشبعت بالمجد والشموخ ..

كيف تهزم سوريا ؟؟ كيف تهزم ؟؟

*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*التلفزيون  السوري بث أمس لقاء مع الملازم أول حسين الخليفة أحد الضباط الذين فروا من  الخدمة في وزارة الداخلية أكد فيه أنه قرر العودة إلى وطنه بعد فراره إلى  تركيا لأنه أحس بالذل والذنب .*

*اليوم يبث التلفزيون السوري مقابلات مع 3 ضباط عادوا للخدمة بعد فرارهم سابقاً .
*​


----------



## So far (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*ما نوع الراجمات التي ارسلتها تركيا؟ 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*أستاذي بصراحة ليس لدي فكرة عن أنواع الراجمات أصلاً ..

أخبار جميلة من حلب : حي كرم الجبل تلقين قادة الإرهاب دروساً قاسية ومن بين فطائسهم :


 -الارهابي محمود وليد سليمان من بيانون وجثته مازالت في شوارع كرم الجبل
 - الارهابي أحمد عبد الكريم نبهان من بيانون في اشتباكات الليرمون.
 - الارهابي محمد عليوي من حيان من ارهابي كتيبة احفاد عمر.
 -  من حريتان الارهابي  حمدو محمد عبدالكريم بلكش .
 - الارهابي طارق محمد قرقورة من معضمية الشام.
 - الارهابي  أحمد حلاق
   الارهابي حسين طه حج حسين من دير جمال 
 ارهابي كتيبة سيد الشهداء حمزة الشهيد
  الارهابي عبدالكريم عبدالمنان علو من عندان قائد  الكتيبة الارهابية ((معاوية بن ابي سفيان))
 - الارهابي احمد صابر الغزال الخطيب من مارع في ا حي كرم الجبل. 
 -الارهابي محمد صباح جابر قتل في حي كرم الجبل
 - الارهابي عدنان محمد مجدمة قتل في حي كرم الجبل بالقرب من ثكنة هنانو.
 - الارهابي أحمد الفصيح  من مسكنة قتل في حي كرم الجبل .
 - الارهابي علي القبة من قبيلة الجعابات من مسكنة.
 - الارهابي عبدالوهاب وهاب ، وهو من كفر بسين قتل في حي الجديدة.
 - الارهابي محمود شحود إسماعيل وهو من مساكن مارع قتل في كرم الجبل.
 -الارهابي محمد الرحمو (أبو غزال) وهو من مساكن مارع قتل في كرم الجبل*​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2012)

العالم بقى مليان ارهابيين 

ظهروا اكتر بعد الثورات  اللى يا رتها ما كانت 

يارب نجى سوريا وشعبها 
​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> العالم بقى مليان ارهابيين
> 
> ظهروا اكتر بعد الثورات  اللى يا رتها ما كانت
> 
> ...



*هذه الفورات لم تكن إلا كشفاً لهم وليست من كثر عددهم بل من أظهر حقيقة هذا العدد ، نحن في سوريا نقتل يومياً قرابة 100 إرهابي من السوريين وحدهم ممن يوثقون بالأسماء صراحة وأغلبهم بالصور ، علماً أنهم يتم قتل أعداد مماثلة من غير السوريين ولا يتم الإعلان عنهم (لمصلحة الطرفين فالنظام لا يريد أحقاداً طائفية ضده والفورة تريد الادعاء أنها سورية بحتة ، فيتم إحراق جثث هؤلاء) وتم تقديم وثائق للأمم المتحدة ب 4000 إرهابي غير سوري معتقلين لدينا الآن .

إننا فعلاً نحمل حمل البشرية وخففنا كثيراً من الإرهابيين عن ليبيا وتونس ولبنان وأفغانستن والشيشان واليمن والقليل عن مصر ، وهذا فعلاً تنظيف للإنسانية يجب ألا نحمل ثقله وحدنا لكن لا بأس يموت السوريون لتنتصر الحضارة السورية ولتنتصر الإنسانية .*


----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هذه الفورات لم تكن إلا كشفاً لهم وليست من كثر عددهم بل من أظهر حقيقة هذا العدد ، نحن في سوريا نقتل يومياً قرابة 100 إرهابي من السوريين وحدهم ممن يوثقون بالأسماء صراحة وأغلبهم بالصور ، علماً أنهم يتم قتل أعداد مماثلة من غير السوريين ولا يتم الإعلان عنهم (لمصلحة الطرفين فالنظام لا يريد أحقاداً طائفية ضده والفورة تريد الادعاء أنها سورية بحتة ، فيتم إحراق جثث هؤلاء) وتم تقديم وثائق للأمم المتحدة ب 4000 إرهابي غير سوري معتقلين لدينا الآن .
> 
> إننا فعلاً نحمل حمل البشرية وخففنا كثيراً من الإرهابيين عن ليبيا وتونس ولبنان وأفغانستن والشيشان واليمن والقليل عن مصر ، وهذا فعلاً تنظيف للإنسانية يجب ألا نحمل ثقله وحدنا لكن لا بأس يموت السوريون لتنتصر الحضارة السورية ولتنتصر الإنسانية .*




طيب الوضع الحالى ايه لسوريا الحقيقى

الاعلام مش بيوصل الحقيقه 

اتمنى كل الخير لسوريا 
​


----------



## فراس السوري (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ما رأيك الأن أيها الانطاكي بعد أن انتصر الثوار في معركة حارم ودحروا كل قوات النظام من المدينة !!!


----------



## فراس السوري (1 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> طيب الوضع الحالى ايه لسوريا الحقيقى
> 
> الاعلام مش بيوصل الحقيقه
> 
> ...



الوضع الحالي هو حرب بين قوات النظام و قوات المعارضة

لكي اكون معك صريح لا يوجد نهائياً اي اعلام يقول الحقيقة كما هي ولا يوجد إعلام محايد وغير منحاز

لكن قنوات المؤيدة للمعارضة كالجزيرة تقول حقيقة ما يحصل على الأرض لكن مع مناورة وإلتفاف على بعض الحقائق

اما اعلام النظام يكذب في كل شيء كذب علني

يكذب في نتائج المعارك 

يكذب ويتستر تستر كامل على خسائر الجيش النظامي

يكذب في ما يقوله عن خسائر الثوار والجيش الحر

ببداية شهور الازمة عندما كانت الاحتجاجات سلمية ولم يكن هناك نزاع مسلح كان يكذب ليظهر المتظاهرين انهم مخربين ومندسين وعملاء للخارج

واظن ما حصل في حارم دليل على كذب اعلام النظام , حيث يدعي ان الجيش يسحق الارهابيين وبالنهاية على الارض الثوار هم من انتصروا و سيطروا على المدينة وطردوا قوات النظام منها


----------



## The Antiochian (1 نوفمبر 2012)

فراس السوري قال:


> ما رأيك الأن أيها الانطاكي بعد أن انتصر الثوار في معركة حارم ودحروا كل قوات النظام من المدينة !!!



*مصدرك ؟؟ :fun_oops:

لعلمك بالأمس اعتراف قردوغان بالهزيمة في حارم من خلال تصريحه استحالة المنطقة العازلة .. :flowers:
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*إنجازات الساحل مجدداً :
تطهير قرى المشيرفة -  زنقوق - شير القاق -  بكاس وتفيل بريف الحفة ومصادرة كمية كبيرة من الاسلحة*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*طبعاً أنت تربية الفورة السورية لذلك لا غريب عنك مصطلحاتها وسفالاتها ،، إعزاز هزها عن بكرة أبيها الكردستاني وحده وقتل قادتها ههههه ..*
*حارم تقدم 22 شهيداً اليوم وحدها غالبهم من المدنيين ..*

*ولعلمك حتى تنسيقية حارم لم تعلن انتصارهم ، لذلك توقف عن الخزعبلات ..*
*سقوط حارم في حال حصل مستقبلاً ليس إلا سقوط قرية أعجزت آلافاً من الإرهابيين لشهر كامل .. المشكلة كانت في حلم سقوطها قبل العيد أما الآن فالجيش فك الحصار عن وادي الضيف باعتراف صفحات الفورة ، ودعم حواجزه في إدلب ويتقدم في قرى معرة النعمان ..

وفطائسهم بالجملة من على صفحاتهم .. وغداً لناظره قريب ..
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 نوفمبر 2012)

> *الرستن و تلبيسة و القصير  صارلك سنة ما قدرت دخلتهم ...
> *
> حمص القديمة والخالدية والقصور  وجورة الشياح كل اللي فيهم كام مية مجاهد  صارلك من اول الثورة وانت عم تحلم تفوتها و مسحوا بكرامتك وكرامة اللي  خلفوك بالتواليتات وما قدرت تفوتها ...


*طبعاً بغض النظر عن تربية الفورة التي تؤثر عليك ..
حمص فيها في القسم المحاصر 800 أسرة .. وتم اقتحام حي باب هود مؤخراً وأجزاء من دير بعلبة ، والجيش لم يعد يقدم شهداء في حمص بل يتسلى بقنص الذقون التي أينعت وحان قطافها ..

ريف القصير تم تحريره ومحاوطة المدينة مؤخراً وتحرير ربلة المسيحية من حصار الإسلاميين الكلاب أبناء المنقبات الزانيات الداخلات إلى منزل والخارجات من منزل دون أن يعرفهن أحد .. وتحرير جوسية وكل القرى المحيطة بالقصير ..

كل هذا التكالب على حارم على حي وقلعة ومراسل شام اف ام من داخلها الآن مباشرة و22 شهيد اليوم منهم 4 أطفال و 3 نساء وجلهم من المدنيين وبالأمس 11 شهيد مدني بصاروخ واحد .. ولا تستطيع آلاف دخول حي واحد بعد شهر من هذا التكالب على قرية لا تقاوم إلا بالسلاح الخفيف ..

*​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*صفحة الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر ، بالصور والأسماء والإحصائيات :
http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%BA%D9%84%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%88%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D9%84%D9%82%D8%AA%D9%84%D9%89-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AC%D9%8A%D8%B4-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D8%B1/265517043551602?ref=ts&fref=ts
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :‏
*

* #سوريا #ادلب
  مقتل عدد من عناصر ميليشيا #الجيش_الحر  عرف منهم محمد النايف في اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري في بلدة سراقب بريف إدلب.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*من صور الحياة في حمص خارج المنطقة المحاصرة :
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزير الدفاع الروسي أناتولي سيرديوكوف : *
* الرئيس بشار الأسد لن يتخلى عن منصبه و سيبقى فيه حتى النهاية .*

*قناة الميادين :*
* ===========*
* لافروف : التفلسف حول اسقاط الرئيس السوري غير فعال *​


----------



## So far (1 نوفمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أستاذي بصراحة ليس لدي فكرة عن أنواع الراجمات أصلاً ..
> *​



*حسنا ... لديك اي صور لها او فيديو ؟ *​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*أخي الغالي هكذا أمور لا تصور ، لكنهم يصورون صواريخهم المصنعة محلياً ، أحدها أدى لاستشهاد 11 شخصاً في حارم أمس بصاروخ واحد ...*

*منها هذه الصورة :*
*

*

*وهذه صورة نشرتها وكالة رويترز لضرب حارم بالصواريخ من الإرهابيين :*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*شوكوماكو :*


*  أحرزت قوات الجيش العربي السوري  تقدماً واضحاً في حي باب هود من المحور الجنوبي حيث تمكنت من قتل عدد كبير من الإرهابيين والقاء القبض على آخرين.

 وفي حي التركمان قتل أكثر من 10 مسلحين حاولوا الإعتداء على قوى الجيش المتواجدة في المنطقة.

تم ليل الأمس القضاء على عدد من الإرهابيين في قرية المباركة بريف حمص وعرف منهم الإرهابي "يحيى عمر" وهو قائد إحدى المجموعات المتواجدة ...*
*في القرية وأصله من باب عمرو.

 وعماد حميد، فياض الواو، عبيدة جنيد، صالح الشيخ، فياض الصالح.

 في حي سجل اليوم حريق في معمل التفحيم في مصفاة حمص ناجم عن عطل فني بالمعدات وتم اخماد الحريق على الفور دون وقوع أي اصابات.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*تنسيقية #إدلب تنشر خبر مقتل "محمد قاسم" قائد كتيبة أحرار سرمدا إثر اشتباكات مع الجيش السوري في منطقة حارم بريف المحافظة.*

*وهي التي ادعى فراس أنها سقطت ودحرت عنها القوات السورية ^_^*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*هام | حلب :

 حصري **شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N*
* 
*
*هذا ما و صلنا من حصيلة تقريبية لقتلى المسلحين نتيجة عمليات الجيش العربي السوري في حلب بالاسم :

 1- عمر حمدو عبد الله – بالاشتباكات في كفر ناها - من تقاد
 2- خالد محمد علي جمعة - في كفر ناها - من تقاد
 3- أحمد عبدو حلاق – بالاشتباكات في خان العسل - من الاتارب
 4- حسن كمال هاشم – بالاشتباكات في خان العسل - من الاتارب*
* 5- محمد خليل الغاوي - خان العسل - من الاتارب
 6- محمد خزمة - سيف الدولة - من الباب
 7- أسامة حلاق - في حلب قرب فرع الجوية
 8- خالد فاضل العبدة - الانصاري - في اشتباكات حي العامرية
 9- عيد عثمان الموسى - تل الضمان - اشتباكات كفرناها
 10 - عمر محمد سعود - ابين - اشتباك في الاتارب
 11 - 12 - 13 -14 - 15 جثة لمسلحين مجهولة الهوية (اجانب) .
 16- احمد خسة - الشيوخ فوقاني - اشتباكات حاجز الليرمون
 17- محمد بشير غالية - الشيوخ فوقاني - اشتباكات حاجز الليرمون.*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*راجح عباس بطل لبنان في الكينغ بوكسينغ مغترب في اوستراليا حيث يعرف بإسم روجر عباس ، قتل بنيران الجيش العربي السوري بعد أن ترك اوستراليا والتحق بعصابة الجيش الحر في حلب ، بعد مقتله في سورية قام اخوان الشياطين في ملبورن  بالهجوم على ارزاق السوريين من الطائفة العلوية ، ولكن تم التصدي لهم والدعس على رقابهم في ملبورن أيضاً :*





*معرة النعمان - بكاء ابطال ميليشيا الجيش الحر من ضربات الجيش العربي السوري هههههههههه (قريباً الفيديو)*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*فطائس معركة حصار معسكر وادي الضيف في ريف إدلب خلال الشهر العاشر (أوكتوبر - تشرين الأول) :*
*الجيش السوري خسر 30 شهيداً من المعسكر وخسر عدة آليات ، لكن إليكم خسائر الفورة :*






 و قد تم خسائر الارهابيين (في معركة وادي الضيف) بالأسم كما التالي:

*1	سمير سلوم السفر	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 2	عبدالقادر ابراهيم السرماني	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 3	محمد سمير السفر	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 4	 فايز عبد الرحمن مذبوح 	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 5	أبو طارق النسر	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 6	أحمد خالد جاويش	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 7	أحمد خضر	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	حلب		
 8	أحمد منير الحموي	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 9	أنور سرماني	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 10	حسن محمد القدور	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	النقير		
 11	سهيل مخيبر	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 12	صالح محمد الذياب	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 13	طاهر المرعي	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 14	عبد الرحيم أحمد طعان	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 15	عبد الكريم	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	البيرة		
 16	عبد الكريم البدوي	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 17	عبد اللطيف غريبي	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب				-	ملازم أول
 18	عبد الوهاب الأمير	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 19	عدنان جنكي	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 20	عز الدين محمد الحموي	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 21	على أيهم الرشدان	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	درعا		
 22	عماد علي الحميدي	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	حماه		
 23	غسان عماد النمر	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 24	فادي محمد عيد السفر	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 25	مجد جهاد اليوسف	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 26	محمد أحمد طعان	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 27	مرتجى الشمعة	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	النقير		
 28	مصطفى محمد مذبوح	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 29	مصعب عبد القادر سرماني	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 30	منير كيروان	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 31	موسى التلاوي	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 32	ياسر محمد عيد السفر	-	خان شيخون	-	إدلب					
 33	 أحمد موسى الفارس	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			الصحن		
 34	 حسن أحمد العبد الله	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 35	 حمزة فتح الله	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	شنان	-	ملازم
 36	 عبدو كمال الخديجة	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 37	 عدنان محمد السرحان	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 38	 فايز سيار برجس	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 39	 قصي علوش السلوم	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			العامرية		
 40	 يحيى بن عبد العزيز القندح	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 41	ابراهيم اليحي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			حاس		
 42	ابراهيم خشان	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 43	ابراهيم عادل الابراهيم	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 44	ابراهيم عبد العزيز خشان	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 45	ابراهيم عبد اللطيف خشان	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 46	ابراهيم يوسف الصالح	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 47	احمد ابراهيم الجرك	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	دير شرقي		
 48	احمد الرشيد	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			حاس		
 49	احمد عبد اللطيف السلمو	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفرومة		
 50	احمد محمد السلوم	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 51	احمد محمد قطيش	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			بسيدا		
 52	اسماعيل عيدو النجارالداي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 53	اسماعيل مصطفى الداي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 54	الشيخ أحمد أبراهيم المخزوم	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 55	الشيخ علي خالد خلوف	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 56	الشيخ ياسين مطيع المطر	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 57	أبو مجد	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 58	أحمد ابراهيم الزيادي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفرومة		
 59	أحمد التلاتي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 60	أحمد الخنوس	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	معرة حرمة		
 61	أحمد القاسم	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 62	أحمد حسين لطوف	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	مرعيان		
 63	أحمد فجر حلبي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	حيش		
 64	أحمد محمد الخضر	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 65	أحمد محمود خليل أسعد	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 66	أنس عبد الكريم العدل	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 67	أنس علي الاسماعيل	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			تل منس		
 68	أنس محمد الفلاح	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 69	أيمن أحمد البرهوم	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			بداما		
 70	باسل احمد برهو الجولاق	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 71	بلال شحنة	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 72	ثائر حاتم الابرش	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 73	ثائر كداش	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 74	جلال احمد عرفات 	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 75	جمال العزام	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 76	حامد وليد الشلح	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 77	حسام حسين النحاس	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 78	حسان خالد ميزر المخزوم	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 79	حسن جعفر الشردوب	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 80	حسن عبدالقادر الحلبي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 81	حسن محمد جولاق الملقب بتريع	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 82	حمد محمد علي الرزوق	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			جدار تبنس		
 83	حمد نواف العلي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 84	حمدو حسن القبلاوي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفروما		
 85	حميد أحمد الهويس	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	سنجار		
 86	خالد احمد البركات	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 87	خالد احمد القاسم	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 88	خالد الحمود	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 89	خالد العمري	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			تل منس		
 90	خالد الغجر	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			التح		
 91	خالد أحمد عنكير	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			الهبيط		
 92	خالد أديب الجرك	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 93	خالد رضوان الغريب	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 94	خالد عبد السلام	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 95	خالد عبدالقادر ذكرى (الملقب حاج خيار )	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 96	خالد غازي البكري	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 97	خلف أحمد اليوسف	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	حيش		
 98	راغب الطبل	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 99	رامي رائد المنديل	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 100	زاهر حسن الحسين	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			بابولين		
 101	زكريا عربو	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 102	سالم محمد عيد العوض	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			تل منس		
 103	سامر الخضر	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			اعزاز		
 104	سامر حسن الزيادي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفروما		
 105	سليمان أحمد عنكير	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			الهبيط		
 106	سليمان ركان قنطار	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	عين لاروز		
 107	سومر عماد نحاس	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 108	شادي مؤيد	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	معرشمسة		
 109	شاهر حمودي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			بداما		
 110	صفوان النمر	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 111	عادل نادر الشحادي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفرومة		
 112	عامر الرحال	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			العامرية		
 113	عامر عبد القادر الطوير	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 114	عبد الحميد الجربان ابو محمد	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 115	عبد الحميد بن احمد التناري	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 116	عبد الرحمن محمد الابراهيم	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	معرة حرمة		
 117	عبد الرحيم شاويش	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	دمشق		
 118	عبد الرزاق الكنجو	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			الدانا		
 119	عبد الرزاق المنديل	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 120	عبد الرزاق عبسي حاج خميس	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 121	عبد الستار الكنج	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			التمانعة		
 122	عبد السلام السلوم	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	حيش		
 123	عبد السلام صالح برغوث	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 124	عبد العليم قادري (ابو سعدو)	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 125	عبد الغفور صطوف خنفورة	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			الهبيط		
 126	عبد القادر صوراني	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 127	عبد اللطيف معتوق	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			حماه		
 128	عبد الله مسالمة	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 129	عبد المنعم عواد	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 130	عبدالرزاق ابراهيم الحاج شحود	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 131	عبدالله ابراهيم اليحيى الملقب( ابو هوار )	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 132	عبدالله الشيخ ابو ايهم	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			حاس		
 133	عبدالله عبدالكريم جولاق	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفروما		
 134	عبدالله محمد المصطفى الملقب (ابو حديد )	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 135	عبدو بلاني	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 136	عبدو خالد الناصيف	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 137	عبدو محمد حمصتين	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 138	عبسي محمود قزيز	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 139	عبسي مصطفى القاق	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 140	عجم محمد كوسا	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 141	عدنان قشيط	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 142	عدي علي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 143	علي الريا	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			العامرية		
 144	علي فواز الجنكي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	حيش		
 145	عماد	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	خان السبل		
 146	عمرأصلان	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	شنان	-	رقيب
 147	غاصب إدريس	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 148	غسان عدنان السلمو	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 149	غسان فاضل الموسى ( النور الدين )	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			تل منس		
 150	غياث فاتح الحميدو	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 151	فادي محمود العيد	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 152	فراس موسى لاطة	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			البارة		
 153	قاسم الديري الملقب ابو عبد الادلبي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			جوباس		
 154	ماهر قشيط	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 155	مجاهد اليوسف	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 156	مجد العثمان	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	حمص		
 157	محمد احمد شلح	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 158	محمد اسماعيل الشحود	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 159	محمد الحسين	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	ربيعة برنان		
 160	محمد الديري	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			أرنبة		
 161	محمد إبراهيم خشّان	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 162	محمد أحمد الشحود	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 163	محمد أيمن الاسماعيل	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 164	محمد جمعة نحاس	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 165	محمد حسين التركي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 166	محمد خالد الشبيب	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 167	محمد خشان	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 168	محمد ديب خالد عكاري	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			حماه		
 169	محمد شعراوي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 170	محمد عبد المجيد العبسي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	معرشورين		
 171	محمد عبد المجيد الياسين	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 172	محمد عبدالرحم الضعيف (أبو الريش)	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 173	محمد عبود الرشيد	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			حاس		
 174	محمد علي السويد	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفرنبل		
 175	محمد غازي الشلح	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 176	محمد ماجد الطه أحد	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفرحايا		
 177	محمد مصطفى العيلي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفروما		
 178	محمد منير إبن هيثم الشلح	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 179	محمد نواف العلي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 180	محمود ابن عبد الحكيم المعمار	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 181	محمود جعفر الشردوب	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 182	محمود جعفر العمر	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 183	محمود خالد البيور	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفروما		
 184	محمود رياض رحال	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 185	محمود قزيز	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 186	محمود كدرش	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	معري		
 187	محمود محمد الصالح 	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفرومة		
 188	مروان أحمد مصطفى السيد	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 189	مصطفى احمد الشوا	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	حيش		
 190	مصطفى عبد الحميد الرسلان	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			التمانعة		
 191	مصطفى عبد الله العبود	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 192	مصعب سرماني	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 193	مصعب عمار الدين	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 194	مظهر العلواني	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 195	ملهم محمد على ذكرى	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 196	مناع حسن رحال	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	معردبسي		
 197	مناف محمد خير عابدين العمر	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 198	منذر التدمري	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 199	منذر عبد العزيز عبدالرحمن	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 200	منير كريدي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 201	ناصر فضل (فضيل)	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			احسم		
 202	ناصر محمود الحسين	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفرومة		
 203	ناصر مصطفى حاج قدور	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 204	ناعس الرمضون	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			الدانا		
 205	نجيب السلمو	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفرومة		
 206	نجيب رناش	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 207	نعمة نعمة	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كفرلاته		
 208	نهاد عبد العزيز البش	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 209	نور نسلي أبو النصر	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 210	همام عبدالمنعم العطار	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 211	هيثم بن عبد الاسماعيل	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب			تل منس		
 212	وائل حاج ابراهيم	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	كنصفرة		
 213	وحيد محمود الخضري	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 214	وليد أحمد دناور	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 215	وليد عبد الحميد العلي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 216	وليد كتلاتي	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 217	ياسر عابدين	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					
 218	ياسر مصطفى الشمعة	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	معرة حرمة		
 219	يحيى حسين حاج يحيى	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب	-	أصله من	معردبسي*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*إحصائيات صفحة الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر لفطائس الإرهابيين من السوريين فقط بالاسم والصورة جميعهم من مقاتلي الجيش الكر حصراً دون أي طفل أو امرأة أو شيخ أو رجل مدني لشهر 10 بلغ 1795 إرهاابياً مطروحين لكني لم أنقلهم هنا لضخامة الطرح ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*تقرير شامل | ريف إدلب : 

 استمرت المعارك الطاحنة في ريف إدلب وسط امتداد كبير لتشمل أغلب المناطق مع تفاوت في التقدم لحماة الديار بين منطقة و أخرى .. 

 نبدأ من حارم الصامدة حيث نجح الجيش العربي السوري و اللجان الشعبية الاستشهادية بصد هجوم كبير للعدو على قلعة حارم ، حيث تم سحق أكثر من 15 إرهابي بينهم قائد كتيبة أحرار سرمدا محمد قاسم أبو صلاح .. 

 و استشهد خلال المواجهات 6 شبان من اللجان الشعبية ، كما...** استهدفت راجمة صواريخ تركية متواجدة مع العدو أحد المنازل في حي الطارمة كان يتحصن فيه عدد من المدنيين مما أدى لاستشهاد أفراد عائلة بأكملها .. 

 و استهدفت راجمات العدو جامع الحي نفسه بعدد من الصواريخ مما أدى لسقوط عدد من الشهداء و الجرحى بصفوف الأهالي بينهم أطفال و نساء .. 

 ننتقل إلى جسر الشغور حيث تعرضت قرى الفريكة و الصراريف و محمبل المؤيدة إلى هجوم بأعداد كبيرة من مرتزقة العدو انطلاقا من الحدود التركية .. 

 كما ساندتهم عدة دبابات و عربات عسكرية من جبل الزاوية كان العدو قد سيطر عليها من معارك سابقة ، مما أدى لتدخل سلاح الجو العربي السوري بسرعة حيث قامت مقاتلة من طراز سوخوي بتدمير جميع الدبابات و العربات العسكرية المتواجدة مع العدو بمن فيها و دمرت عدد من سيارات الدوشكا التي صادفتها أثناء شن الغارات الخاطفة .. 

 و قتل خلال الاشتباكات أكثر من 10 إرهابيين وجرح العشرات و لا إصابات في صفوف حماة الديار و اللجان الشعبية و القرى تحت سيطرتنا .. 

 و قامت إحدى طائراتنا المقاتلة باستهداف رتل للعدو على طريق إدلب - حلب و تم تدميره بمن فيه و تحويله إلى فحم أسود .. 

 و في معرة النعمان تتابع أرتال الدبابات و القوات الخاصة الباسلة تقدمها الملحوظ باتجاه تحرير المعرة و استعادت السيطرة على كامل محيط المعرة و الطرق الدولية فيها .. 

 دعواتكم لحماة الديار ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 نوفمبر 2012)

*حلب : الجيش العربي السوري يطهر منطقة خان العسل بريف المحافظة  بالكامل من الإرهابيين .*

*من ادلب على حدود لواء اسكندرون المحتل :*
*عاجل | حارم : *
 
* النسر السوري القاذف ميغ ينفذ في هذه اللحظات عدة غارات على أماكن تجمع العدو حول حارم .. *

* و مئات الشبان من أهالي حارم ينجحون بسحق عدد من مرتزقة جبهة النصرة حاولوا التسلل لقلعة حارم و تم رفع العلم السوري الأغلى فوق سماء حارم من جديد و استشهد في العملية أحد أبطال البعث من رجال حارم الصامدة ..*


*وعن صفحة إرهابية وعلى ذمتها :*
*ادلب - حارم || الطيران الحربي يحوم فوق مدينة حارم الحدودية ويخترق الاجواء التركية ويقصف جامع الثورة اثناء صلاة الجمعة ويقصف مواقع اخرى تحت سيطرة الثوار و أنباء عن سقوط اكثر من 70 قتيل من المدنيين*

*طبعاً هم من يعادون المدنيين ويقتلونهم ويقصفون آخر تجمعاتهم بالصواريخ دون أن يتمكنوا من خرقها ، والجيش يدعم المدنيين بالطيران لضرب المدرعات الخارجية (أي السيارات وراجمات الصواريخ وعربات الدوشكا التي تحاصر البلدة ، قدمت صورة إحداها بالأعلى) ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*شهدت سراقب في ريف إدلب إعدام 28 جندياً بشكل فظيع اعتبرته المنظمات الحقوقية جريمة حرب ، وتشهد البلدة سيطرة المسلحين ككثير من مناطق ريف إدلب بفضل الدعم التركي بآلاف الإرهابيين وبالسلاح وبعربات الإسعاف .

في الأمس قصف الطيران السوري سيارات إسعاف تركية ..
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتصارات ريف دمشق المتتالية ، بعد تحرير العديد من البلدات والضواحي الهامة والاستراتيجية تباعاً ، الآن هناك حملة عسكرية للحرس الجمهوري على ضاحية حرستا :
صفحة إرهابية توثق قتلى الجيش الكر في حرستا في ريف دمشق القريب :
**



			الشهيد المجاهد أنس فوزي قلاع
 الشهيد المجاهد أبو وليد الحسكاوي
الشهيد المجاهد محمد زاهر عمر قرعوش
الشهيد المجاهد أحمد نور الشيخ
الشهيد المجاهد أحمد جوبان (أبو الخير)
الشهيد البطل أحمد عبد الرحمن وفا
الشهيد البطل سليمان دلال
الشهيد البطل محمد محمود حمزة (أبو عمار ) استشهد بالقصف على مدينة حرستا أثناء اسعافه للجرحى.
الشهيد المجاهد عادل خالد القفه في
الشهيد المجاهد عمر محمد القفه في
الشهيد المجاهد أحمد محمد رشيد أنيس
الشهيد المجاهد يوسف محمد رشيد أنيس
 الشهيد المجاهد أبو نجم .. (كتيبة مصعب بن عمير)
 الشهيد المجاهد ابن سعدة .. (كتيبة مصعب بن عمير)
الشهيد المجاهد علي عمر الفرخ
الشهيد المجاهد أسامة خالد الجبه جي
الشهيد المجاهد أنيس رشيد (أبو علي)
الشهيد المجاهد جود برهان الخولي .. (من بلدة مسرابا)
الشهيد المجاهد الرائد بسام العلوش (أبو يوسف)
 الشهيد المجاهد عمار الشعار (ابن أبو الفوز)
الشهيد المجاهد عبد الهادي أيمن فرج
الشهيد البطل ياسر علي الخضري
الشهيد المجاهد ابراهيم راتب قويدر .. (من بلدة البلالية)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*إنجازات ريف اللاذقية الشمالي (أقصى شمال الساحل على حدود تركيا) :
*

*المركز السوري للتوثيق :
سوريا #اللاذقية 
 ناشطون: ميليشيا الجيش الحر تنسحب من منطقة الحفة في ريف اللاذقية إثر قصف  قوات الجيش السوري على مواقعهم في جبلي الأكراد والتركمان .*



*وعن صفحة إرهابية خاصة بتلك المنطقة :*


*الحـفــة المحتلة :

 عــــاجــــل:  الجيش الحر يعلن انسحابه من المدينة تكتيكياً*


​


----------



## فراس السوري (3 نوفمبر 2012)

البارح الجيش الحر حرر مدينة سراقب بالكامل ودحر عصابات الأسد من المدينة

وبعدها دمر  ونسف حاجز الايكارد الضخم الواقع بطريق حلب سراقب وهو يضم 28 عسكري و دبابتين

فيديو تحرير الحاجز http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpfV0RzJ3rg

بخصوص إعدام الجيش الحر لجنود نظاميين

نحن أدنا الجريمة وطالبنا علنأ بمحاسبة مرتكبيها

منشان تعرفوا انو اخلاقنا مو متل اخلاقكم حيث انتو بتقبلو  وبتفرحوا بتعذيب وقتل وإعدام المواطن السوري إذا كان معارض للنظام

تعذيب متل هالفيديو اللي بيظهر قوات النظام لمعتقلين حتى الموت بشكل فظيع ووحشي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj3ckeo2qog

طبعاً قبولك بهذه الجريمة تنم اخلاقك واخلاق دينك لكن نحن اخلاقنا اخلاق نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## فراس السوري (3 نوفمبر 2012)

فراس السوري قال:


> البارح الجيش الحر حرر مدينة سراقب بالكامل ودحر عصابات الأسد من المدينة
> 
> وبعدها دمر  ونسف حاجز الايكارد الضخم الواقع بطريق حلب سراقب وهو يضم 28 عسكري و دبابتين
> 
> ...


 
اولاً انا أخطأت بكتابة السطر قبل الاخير وانا قصدي ( متل هالفيديو اللي بيظهر تعذيب قوات النظام لمعتقلين حتى الموت بشكل فظيع ووحشي )

ثانياً انا اسف وأعتذر بشدة لاني قلت بالسطر الاخير انا قبولك انت بتعذيب وقتل المواطن السوري لمعارضته النظام ينم عن اخلاق دينك

لأن  هذه ليست اخلاق المسيحية السمحة واخلاق المسيح العظيم إنما أخلاك انت واخلاق تربيتك


----------



## فراس السوري (3 نوفمبر 2012)

هذا الفيديو هدية لك ايها الانطاكي وهو يظهر قيام جنود النظام بالتمثيل بالجثث

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYzeWW4yh4g&feature=share

لا استغرب قبولك بهذه الجريمة فهذا هي اخلاقكم واخلاق النظام


----------



## The Antiochian (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*بربك هلأ شو رأيك إذا بجبلك فيديوهات الذبح ؟؟ وكلو ذبح حلال مع تكبير كمان ؟؟ وآخر شي بتقلي دينك وديني ؟؟
عالأقل نحن المسيح ما أذى نملة ، والحواريين ما قادوا جيوش ضد الشعوب متل عمر وعمرو ، بالعكس المسيح ارسل 70 رسولاً نشروا المسيحية للشعوب بكل سلمية وليس بالاحتلال ، ومنهم 69 شهيداً وواحد فقط مات بشكل طبيعي .

نحن في هذا الموضوع في نقاش سياسي بحت لذا أرجو عدم التطرق للدين مرة أخرى لأن النقاش الديني له أسس مختلفة وأقسامه الخاصة ..
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*مع العلم أخي فراس أنا غير راضي عن التعذيب الممارس من الطرفين ولا عن استخدام الأدوات الحادة في القتل والإعدامات المباشرة ..*​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*طبعاً تكذيباً لأي فورجي قد يدعي أن النظام آيل للسقوط ، ورداً على أكاذيبهم وإحباطاً لهم :
إذا كانت محافظة إدلب والتي بفضل الدعم التركي فيها أكبر درجات الانفلات وعلى صغر حجمها نتحداه إنكار وجود ما يلي في إدلب (ناهيك عن أن مدينة إدلب ذاتها تحت السيطرة والكثير من بقع المحافظة) :

هام جدا | ادلب | للنشر :

حصري شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N

الكثير من اصدقاء الشبكة يراسلونا و يسألوننا عن أن هل ادلب اصبحت تحت سيطرة المرتزقة كما تشيع القنوات الاجرامية أقول لكم التالي و توزع التجمعات العسكرية الضخمة في ادلب و التي لا يستطيع جيش و الوية مجابهتها فكيف بكلاب شاردة و هي :

- تجمع معسكر المسطومة العسكري (الالاف العناصرو الاليات الثقيلة)
- تجمع معسكر النيرب العسكري ( الالاف العناصر و الاليات)
- تجمع مطار تفتناز العسكري (لوائين)
- تجمع مطار ابو الظهور العسكري (لوائين)
- تجمع وادي الضيف العسكري (الالاف العناصر و الاليات)
- تجمع مدينة ادلب العسكري (الالاف العناصر و الاليات)
- افرع المخابرات (جوية - سياسية - عسكرية - جيش شعبي [غير اللجان الشعبية المدنية] - قيادة شرطة - جنائي - شرطة عسكرية - امن قومي) كل فرع يوجد فيه الالاف العناصر و الاليات)
- لواء و تجمع اللجان الشعبية في مدينة ادلب (1400) عنصر (من أهل السنة الموالين والعدد قليل كون الوضع في المدينة تحت السيطرة وحمايتها بالأساس للجيش)
- لواء الفوعة و كفريا للجان الشعبية (5000) عنصر (هؤلاء من الشيعة المدنيين لحماية القريتين)
- تجمع جسر الشغور العسكري (لوائين)
- تجمع خان شيخون العسكري (لواء مدرع و لواء مشاة)

يمكن نسيت شي كم تجمع هدول التجمعات مفاجأة للكلاب الشاردة ... فهموني وين السيطرة ...

سيطروا على حواجز انسحب منها الجيش و بخسائر قليلة مقارنة بخسائرهم و كل حاجز لا يتجاوز 50 عنصر و احيانا 25 عنصر أم سيطروا على كتائب دفاع جوي ليس فيها سوى مضادات طيران لا قيمة لها لأن الصواريخ الحديثة محمية ، اما هذه الكتائب فلا يحمي الواحدة أكثر من ١٠٠ جندي مقارنة بما سبق فرق هائل .*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*يمكننا القول أن عدد قتلى الجيش الكر خلال شهر 10 الفعال قرابة 3000 إرهابي ، بينهم 1795 إرهابي أحصتهم صفحة الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر بالاسم والصورة .

يمكنني تقدير عدد المنضمين له خلال ذات الشهر بحوالي الـ 1000 إرهابي ، وهذا ما يعني تناقص عدد الإرهابيين خلال شهر 10 حوالي 2000 إرهابي .

كون العدد الكلي يقدر بالأصل قبل 3 شهور بحوالي 100 ألف إرهابي ، يمكن لنا تخيل كم سنحتاج من وقت لقتل القدرة على التوازن بالفارق العددي .

الجيش بات يتبع خطة التركيز على الفارق العددي ، فقد جمع معسكرات قوية **في محافظة إدلب كما رأينا تستقطب أعداداً كبيرة من الإرهابيين وتقتلهم بسهولة كون المهاجم هو الذي يخسر ، ويستخدم الطيران والمدفعية دون أي هجوم بري .

وكذلك بات الاعتماد على الطيران رئيسي على حساب ضحايا الجيش من الجنود ، اللعبة الآن لعبة العدد ، وبالأصل الجيش أعداده أكبر بكثير ، لكن للأسف حرب العصابات لا تعترف بذلك ، لكن ضمن مرحلة ما سيكون الفرق قاتلاً للإرهابيين .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*يبدو أن الأمس كان يوماً تاريخياً في عدد قتلى الجيش الكر ، فما أحصته صفحة الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر أكبر بكثيررر من غير أيام ناهيك عن عدد كبير لم يتم التمكن من إحصائه :






**قائمة الدعس ليوم الإثنين 05-11-2012:

 1	ناصر شيخاني	-	حي الفردوس	-	حلب	-				
 2	محمد جهاد خلف	-	الحراك		درعا	-				
 3	اسماعيل عبد الله القدور	-	مخيم درعا		درعا	-				
 4	منتصر نمر مسالمة	-	درعا		درعا	-				
 5	خلدون سامي أبو نبوت	-	درعا		درعا	-				
 6	عيسى فواز جبر المسالمة	-	درعا		درعا	-				
 7	رائد سامي أبو نبوت	-	درعا		درعا	-				
 8	تيسير سعد زايد	-	مخيم درعا		درعا	-				
 9	باسل عيسى	-	حارم		إدلب	-	أصله من	إدلب		
 10	أحمد حمادو بعجر	-	محمبل		إدلب	-	أصله من	بسامس		
 11	مصطفى شواف	-	حارم		إدلب	-	أصله من	بنش		
 12	جنادة زين الدين	-	حارم		إدلب	-				
 13	احمد عبد السلام دركوشي	-	سلة الزهور		إدلب	-	أصله من	دركوش		
 14	ديبو احمد اسكيف	-	حاجز الليرمون		حلب	-				
 15	ابراهيم عبد الحكيم برو	-	حاجز الليرمون		حلب	-	أصله من	حيان		
 16	محمد احمد الشحود	-	كفروما		إدلب	-				
 17	محمود عبدان	-	حارم		إدلب	-				
 18	مهند زيداني	-	حارم		إدلب	-				
 19	أحمد أكرم حبوش	-	حارم		إدلب	-				
 20	محمود عارف الشبيب	-	حنتوتين		إدلب	-				
 21	عبد الوهاب صبحي السلع	-	شلخ		إدلب	-	أصله من	تفتناز		
 22	محمود محمود بزكادي	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 23	محمد محمود بزكادي	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 24	وليد الجربان	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 25	ابراهيم محمد السلوم	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 26	نجد صادق الهزاع	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 27	خالد الاصفر	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-	أصله من	معرة النعمان		
 28	تامر عبد الرزاق النونو 	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-	أصله من	معرة النعمان		
 29	ساهر عبد الرزاق النونو 	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-	أصله من	معرة النعمان		
 30	وليد شريف تلاتة	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-	أصله من	معرة النعمان		
 31	مصطفى محمود الشتة	-	معرة النعمان		إدلب	-	أصله من	كفرعويد		
 32	عبد الهادي محمد الاحمد	-	النيرب		إدلب	-				
 33	محمود نعسان قزموز	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-	أصله من	معرة النعمان		
 34	عبد الرحمن شواف	-	حارم		إدلب	-	أصله من	بنش		
 35	عبد الحي عبدالكريم ياسين الهايس	-	دير الزور		دير الزور	-				
 36	عمر محمد علي الطالب	-	دير بعلبة		حمص	-				
 37	جاسم الحميد	-	حمص		حمص	-				
 38	موفق محمد حسن سراج	-	حاجز الليرمون		حلب	-	أصله من	حيان		
 39	باسم محمد الجبارة	-	دير الزور		دير الزور	-	أصله من	موحسن		
 40	محمد الظريفي	-	نهر عيشة		ريف دمشق	-	أصله من	دير الزور		
 41	بشار حسن المروح	-	دير الزور		دير الزور	-				
 42	وليد كتلاتة	-	معرة النعمان		إدلب	-				
 43	يوسف عيد الملا عيسى	-	طريق الباب		حلب	-				
 44	أدهم بيطار	-	معرة النعمان		إدلب	-				
 45	أحمد شحادة جعوير	-	عندان		حلب	-				
 46	مأمون الجاسم	-	حاجز الليرمون		حلب	-	أصله من	منبج		
 47	عبد الاله حداد	-	حاجز الليرمون		حلب	-	أصله من	منبج		
 48	ضياء كلش	-	حارم		إدلب	-	أصله من	كفرتخاريم		
 49	قاسم محمد الصبيحي	-	خان العسل		حلب	-	أصله من	درعا		
 50	خالد جمال الخليفة	-	دير الزور		دير الزور	-				
 51	بسام الحمد	-	حي الجبيلة		دير الزور	-				
 52	باسل رئيسي	-	معرة مصرين		إدلب	-				
 53	محمد نسلي	-	عربين		ريف دمشق	-				
 54	محمد الرنكوسي	-	حرستا		ريف دمشق	-	أصله من	البلالية		
 55	أبو خالد الديري	-	حرستا		ريف دمشق	-				
 56	محمد علي نجيب	-	حرستا		ريف دمشق	-				
 57	ابراهيم عبد الرؤوف خلف	-	الضمير		ريف دمشق	-				
 58	هشام محمد هيشان	-	الضمير		ريف دمشق	-				
 59	عبد الغفور علي غزال	-	الضمير		ريف دمشق	-				
 60	غسان عبد الجواد	-	عربين		ريف دمشق	-				
 61	أحمد الزين	-	يلدا		ريف دمشق	-				
 62	سامر الخريشي (أبو خالد)	-	عربين		ريف دمشق	-				
 63	ماهر ابن قاسم البقاعي (الدومانية)	-	عربين		ريف دمشق	-				
 64	رضوان بته 	-	عربين		ريف دمشق	-				
 65	ماهر الهرباوي	-	عربين		ريف دمشق	-				
 66	فهد كوجك (أبو عدنان)	-	عربين		ريف دمشق	-				
 67	محمد خليل الدوس 	-	بصرى		درعا	-				
 68	غسان فهد الدوس 	-	بصرى		درعا	-				
 69	اسماعيل محمد الحريري	-	صيدا		درعا	-				
 70	اسماعيل المليح	-	دوما		ريف دمشق	-				
 71	زياد صبحي حجازي (أبوماجد)	-	دوما		ريف دمشق	-				
 72	أبو فهد سريول	-	دوما		ريف دمشق	-				
 73	أحمد سليلو 	-	حرستا		ريف دمشق	-				
 74	حسن عمر آغا	-	حرستا		ريف دمشق	-				
 75	علاء وليد الدحدوح	-	حرستا		ريف دمشق	-				
 76	مالك وليد الدحدوح	-	حرستا		ريف دمشق	-				
 77	محمد عدنان الكردي	-	حرستا		ريف دمشق	-				
 78	رائد عثمان	-	حي الحيدرية		حلب	-				
 79	حسين غزالة	-	السعن		حمص	-	أصله من	حماه		
 80	ياسر ابو شنب	-	الحفة		اللاذقية	-	أصله من	اللاذقية		
 81	عصام السعيد	-	جبل صهيون		اللاذقية	-				
 82	حمزة زنيكل	-	ريف دمشق		ريف دمشق	-	أصله من	جبلة		
 83	عبد الله عروب	-	حماه		حماه	-				
 84	هلال الهلول	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 85	احمد الهلول	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 86	جهاد ياسين رمضان	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 87	مصطفى ياسين رمضان	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 88	حسام زنبلكجي	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 89	نهاد الاصفر	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 90	محمد الاصفر	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 91	صبحي الاصفر	-	كفرنبل		إدلب	-				
 92	عامر راهيم خشان	-	حنتوتين		إدلب	-				
 93	اسماعيل احمد الرمضان	-	معرة النعمان		إدلب	-				
 94	جميل العلي	-	معرة النعمان		إدلب	-				
 95	احمد الطعمة	-	معرة النعمان		إدلب	-				
 96	رضا الطالب 	-	دير بعلبة		حمص	-				
 97	محمد خالد خاروفة (العكيد)	-	القريتين		حمص	-				
 98	محمد حمشاوي	-	حي الخالدية		حمص	-	أصله من	بابا عمرو	-	رقيب
 99	أحمد طفاش	-	سلة الزهور		إدلب	-	أصله من	كفرميد		
 100	خالد حامد صطوف	-	البويضة الشرقية		حمص	-				
 101	علاء علوان	-	حي البياضة		حمص	-				
 102	محمد دبدوب	-	حي البياضة		حمص	-				
 103	عبد المالك شرف الدين	-	حمص		حمص	-				
 104	محمد عيد الطحلة	-	حمص		حمص	-				
 105	مصطفى عبد القادر حاج عمر	-	خان العسل		حلب	-				

 و غيرهم الكثير من الارهابيين الذين لم نستطيع الحصول على أسمائهم
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*هام | سراقب ، ريف إدلب :

 حصري شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N

 النسر السوري من جديد يستهدف بحممه تجمع للمرتزقة في سراقب ما ادى لحرق عدد كبير منهم و من اهم متزعميهم و مجرميهم عرف منهم :

 1- علي الباريش
 2- ميسرة بن حسن عمر الحبار
 3- فؤاد سلمان العناني
 4- محمد حاج لطوف
 5- احمد محمد زيدان
*​*
 6- محمد جمال الحموي
**
 7- عبد الله كفرطوني 
**
 8- محمد الشابوري
**
 9- محمد أحمد العبد الله
**
 10 -مناف محمد سطوف (أبو سالم)
*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*عن صفحة الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر :*
*قائمة الدعس و السحق ليوم الأحد 11-11-2012:
*

*

*


* 1	-	احمد محمد بندر الخالد	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة				

 2	-	مصطفى الفيحان	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة					

 3	-	محمد علي الحسن	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة					

 4	-	محمود العجيلي	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة					
...*
* 
 5	-	حسن عيسى الخليل	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة				

 6	-	ابراهيم البليخ	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة			

 7	-	مازن العبود	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة			

 8	-	ناعس كمال الناعس	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة			

 9	-	محمد الحمادي	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة			

 10	-	مصطفى عبدالله المحميد الغانم	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة		

 11	-	محمود العلي المحمود	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة			

 12	-	عبد الكافي بن بلبش الحاصود	-	حلب	-	حلب	-	أصله من	الرقة	-	الطبقة

 13	-	حمد أمين عبد المنعم المعمار	-	معرة النعمان	-	إدلب					

 14	-	عيسى الخطيب بن محمد جميل	-	حي العقبة	-	حلب					

 15	-	محمد امين جبلص	-	كلاسة	-	حلب				

 16	-	عمر الشريف بن محمد	-	السكري	-	حلب	-	أصله من	بستان الزهرة		

 17	-	أحمد عدنان حج	-	باب الحديد	-	حلب					

 18	-	عمار الأحمد	-	بستان الباشا	-	حلب					

 19	-	يوسف هنداوي	-	السبع بحرات	-	حلب	-	أصله من	حي الصالحين		

 20	-	احمد فارس عثمان	-	الدار الكبيرة	-	حلب					

 21	-	محمد زكريا مقرش	-	بستان الباشا	-	حلب					

 22	-	عبد الرحمن محمود اليوسف	-	كفروما	-	إدلب					

 23	-	عمر يوسف عزرائيل	-	تفتناز	-	إدلب					

 24	-	هشام المصري	-	عربين	-	ريف دمشق					

 25	-	صالح خليف الزبون	-	حي الرشدية	-	دير الزور					

 26	-	جاسم محمد المداد	-	البوكمال	-	دير الزور	-	أصله من	السوسة		

 27	-	عبيدة الخبور (الخابور)	-	البوكمال	-	دير الزور					

 28	-	عبدالله اسماعيل المديد	-	المربع الأمني	-	دير الزور				

 29	-	أحمد شحادة (أبو شحود)	-	دير الزور	-	دير الزور					

 30	-	محمد عبدالله الحسون	-	الميادين	-	دير الزور					

 31	-	محمد يوسف	-	الميادين	-	دير الزور					

 32	-	الحارث طارق الفيروز	-	الميادين	-	دير الزور					

 33	-	عمر محمود عنتر	-	حرستا	-	ريف دمشق					

 34	-	محمد صالح حامدة	-	حرستا	-	ريف دمشق					

 35	-	محي الدين البداوي 	-	حرستا	-	ريف دمشق	-	أصله من	دوما		

 36	-	نور الدين الغوراني	-	حرستا	-	ريف دمشق	-	أصله من	المليحة		

 37	-	أنس شبعانية	-	حرستا	-	ريف دمشق	-	أصله من	بيت سوى		

 38	-	حسام يوسف العمار (أبو يوسف)	-	حرستا	-	ريف دمشق					

 39	-	محمد الحوراني (أبو محمود)	-	حرستا	-	ريف دمشق					

 40	-	محمد النابلسي	-	حرستا	-	ريف دمشق					

 41	-	فراس حوّاج	-	حرستا	-	ريف دمشق	-	أصله من	دمشق	-	المزة

 42	-	محمد مصاروة 	-	الغوطة الشرقية	-	ريف دمشق					

 43	-	عبد السلام علي بلوط	-	الحي الشمالي	-	درعا					

 44	-	خليل فرحان الحريري	-	الشيخ مسكين	-	درعا					

 45	-	عبدالله فؤاد شهاب الفاعوري	-	الشيخ مسكين	-	درعا					

 46	-	صلاح حسين الفرج الفليتي	-	المربع الأمني	-	دير الزور	-	أصله من	السوسة		

 47	-	محمد خلف الحسين	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة	-	أصله من	حلب	-	دير حافر

 48	-	ابراهيم عبدو الطبش	-	حاجز دبسي	-	الرقة	-	أصله من	حلب	-	دير حافر

 49	-	عمر ابراهيم الأسماعيل	-	حلب	-	حلب	-	أصله من	الباب		

 50	-	فادي حسن حمود هارون	-	حي الحيدرية	-	حلب	-	أصله من	مارع		

 51	-	رياض يحيى البيك	-	بني زيد	-	حلب	-	أصله من	إدلب	-	كللي

 52	-	خالد مصطفى صبرة	-	القريتين	-	حمص					

 53	-	أسامة خليل عميرة	-	جوبر	-	ريف دمشق					

 54	-	سالم محمد ديب سمان	-	جوبر	-	ريف دمشق					

 55	-	عبد الوهاب زكريا شياح	-	كفرسوسة	-	ريف دمشق					

 56	-	يحيى محمد بركه	-	طريق المطار	-	ريف دمشق					

 57	-	معاذ جعفر الشبلي	-	المعضمية	-	ريف دمشق	-	أصله من	دير الزور		

 58	-	عبد الحكيم رضوان الحمزة	-	داريا	-	ريف دمشق	-	أصله من	درعا	-	إنخل

 59	-	عامر عزات عبد العزيز الشبلاق	-	حلب	-	حلب	-	أصله من	درعا	-	خربة غزالة

 60	-	فراس مصطفى العلي	-	صيدنايا	-	ريف دمشق	-	أصله من	درعا	-	السماقيات


 علما أن مجموع من قتلوا في سوريا اليوم هم 80 شخص ... 
 75% من القتلى هم إرهابيين و 25% ضحية للإرهابيين نتيجة أخذهم كدروع بشرية أو تصفيتهم بحجة أنهم مؤيدين للدولة*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*الميادين*

*بريطانيا : 

 قيادة أركان الجيش البريطاني ترفض طلب كاميرون إرسال قوات عسكرية إلى سوريا لعدم توفر معلومات دقيقة عن نوعية الرد السوري المتوقع .. *


----------



## The Antiochian (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*#سوريا #الأردن :
 
صحيفة الغد الأردنية : مقتل 3 عناصر من جهاديي التيار السلفي الأردني في  سوريا وهم محمود الطحان وأحمد العامري وعماد الناطور حيث قتل الطحان  والعامري جراء اشتباكات مع قوات الجيش السوري بينما قتل الناطور إثر تفجير  انتحاري في محافظة درعا مطلع الأسبوع الفائت.*
​


----------



## fouad78 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

عندما دخلت عصابات الجيش الحر إلى رأس العين قامت بتهجير جميع المسيحيين المتواجدين فيها
حيث أمهلت عصابات الجيش الحر المسيحيين يوم واحد لمغادرة منازلهم
وبعد أن هجَّروا جميع المسيحيين دخلوا منازلهم واستولوا عليها وسرقوا محتوياتها ومن ثم دخلوا إلى الكنيسة وسرقوا محتوياتها

وهاهو الجيش السوري يدخل الحسكة (مسقط رأسي) متوجهاً إلى رأس العين

[YOUTUBE]BSAlSrwL9Nw[/YOUTUBE]

الله محيي الجيش​


----------



## besm alslib (14 نوفمبر 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> عندما دخلت عصابات الجيش الحر إلى رأس العين قامت بتهجير جميع المسيحيين المتواجدين فيها
> 
> حيث أمهلت عصابات الجيش الحر المسيحيين يوم واحد لمغادرة منازلهم
> وبعد أن هجَّروا جميع المسيحيين دخلوا منازلهم واستولوا عليها وسرقوا محتوياتها ومن ثم دخلوا إلى الكنيسة وسرقوا محتوياتها​
> ...


بنت عمي عايشه براس العين ولما هجمو عليهم اضطرت تهرب هي وجوزها واولادها 

وهني رايحين ع الحسكه عملو حادث بالسياره بس نشكر الله طلعت سلامه

وبعد كل هاد يجو ناس ويحكو عن اللي عمتساوي الدوله وبينعمو عن اللي عمبيساوو الكلاب في بلادنا واهالينا ​ 
لك ان شاء الله الجيش ما يخلي منهم ولا كلب عايش ويريحنا منهم تتنضف بلدنا ​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 نوفمبر 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> بنت عمي عايشه براس العين ولما هجمو عليهم اضطرت تهرب هي وجوزها واولادها
> 
> وهني رايحين ع الحسكه عملو حادث بالسياره بس نشكر الله طلعت سلامه
> 
> ...


*امسكي روقي دمك بقائمة مبارح ، لو بدك تفاصيل وصور الفطايس روحي عصفحة الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر مباشرة :
طبعاً هذا فقط ما تم إحصاؤه ومن السوريين حصراً ، ولا يعلنون عن عدد كبير من قتلاهم ، ويدخلون كل أعضاء الجيش الكر من مسعفين وناقلي ذخيرة واستطلاعيين ضمن قوائم المدنيين زوراً :

 



**
قائمة الدعس ليوم الثلاثاء 13-11-2012:

 1    -    ابراهيم بن عباس الابراهيم    -    حي السكري    -    حلب    -    أصله من    أخترين                
 2    -    هائل بركات    -    السكن الشبابي    -    حلب                            
 3    -    أحمد عبدالقادر بحري    -    حلب    -    حلب    -    أصله من    كفر عمة                
 4    -    هيثم الإبراهيم    -    الليرمون    -    حلب    -    أصله من    عندان                
 5    -    جابر الشيخ سعد أبو العباس    -    حي العامرية    -    حلب                            
 6    -    بشار لحفي    -    حي السكري    -    حلب                            
 7    -    هيثم الابراهيم    -    الليرمون    -    حلب                            
 8    -    كرمو الدبيبي    -    معرة النعمان    -    إدلب                            
 9    -    ابراهيم عباس التمرو    -    بستان القصر    -    حلب                            
 10    -    محمد الصاري    -    حي الفردوس    -    حلب                            
 11    -    أيمن الناصر    -    حي الجبيلة    -    دير الزور                            
 12    -    رياض عبود الجوزة    -    البوكمال    -    دير الزور                            
 13    -    بلال ابراهيم    -    الغوطة الشرقية    -    ريف دمشق                            
 14    -    وائل جمعة    -    الغوطة الشرقية    -    ريف دمشق                            
 15    -    ضاهر جمعة     -    الغوطة الشرقية    -    ريف دمشق                            
 16    -    وائل الجزر     -    داريا    -    ريف دمشق                            
 17    -    أنس المصري    -    داريا    -    ريف دمشق                            
 18    -    أحمد ناصر العجوز    -    جوبر    -    ريف دمشق                            
 19    -    نور الدين هاشم قرطومة    -    جوبر    -    ريف دمشق                            
 20    -    عمر محمد فيومي الخطيب    -    جوبر    -    ريف دمشق                            
 21    -    أيهم البريك    -    الغوطة الشرقية    -    ريف دمشق                            
 22    -    عمرو بدر الدين    -    جوبر    -    ريف دمشق                            
 23    -    محمد إدريس أبو عيسى    -    جوبر    -    ريف دمشق                            
 24    -    محمد أحمد أبو زيتون الملقب (أبو أحمد _ أبو شاكوش)    -    حرستا    -    ريف دمشق                            
 25    -    عمر عنتر    -    حرستا    -    ريف دمشق                            
 26    -    محي الدين البدوي    -    دوما    -    ريف دمشق                            
 27    -    حسام كريم    -    دوما    -    ريف دمشق                            
 28    -    حسام عيد عيبور    -    دوما    -    ريف دمشق                            
 29    -    عمار التوت    -    دوما    -    ريف دمشق                            
 30    -    ابراهيم عوض    -    دوما    -    ريف دمشق                            
 31    -    تميم غليون    -    الطريق الدولي    -    حمص    -    أصله من    جب الجندلي                
 32    -    أبو فراس الأنصاري     -    باب تدمر    -    حمص                            
 33    -    عبد الرحمن حاج احمد    -    رنكوس    -    ريف دمشق    -    أصله من    عسال الورد                
 34    -    أحمد النعيمي    -    حي التضامن    -    دمشق                            
 35    -    صالح فتحي المنصور    -    حمورية    -    ريف دمشق                            
 36    -    محمد الصيداوي (الملقب ابو عبدو مازوت)    -    سقبا    -    ريف دمشق                            
 37    -    مصطفى فتحي الحلبي    -    سقبا    -    ريف دمشق                            
 38    -    عامر عبد الله عبد الباسط    -    الغوطة الشرقية    -    ريف دمشق                            
 39    -    خالد محي الدين الاسعد    -    القنيطرة    -    القنيطرة    -    أصله من    ريف دمشق    -    دروشا        
 40    -    مراد محمد غزلان    -    درعا    -    درعا                            
 41    -    يوسف عبد الجليل أبازيد    -    درعا    -    درعا                            
 42    -    عمر الخطيب (أبو عريب)    -    الغوطة الشرقية    -    ريف دمشق                            
 43    -    تاج محمد القطيني    -    خان شيخون    -    إدلب                            
 44    -    محمد بكري نبهان حماشي    -    النيرب    -    حلب                            
 45    -    خليل ابراهيم    -    تل الزرازير    -    حلب                            
 46    -    أحمد نجار    -    حي صلاح الدين    -    حلب                            
 47    -    عبد الكريم جواد كريم    -    حي السكري    -    حلب                            
 48    -    محمد عبد الله جلمود    -    الشيخ أحمد    -    حلب                            
 49    -    بشار الباشي    -    كفرتخاريم    -    إدلب                            
 50    -    عبد الرحمن فيصل الدقي    -    دوما    -    ريف دمشق                            
 51    -    محمد الدالي    -    دوما    -    ريف دمشق                            
 52    -    بشار محمد ديب الأجوة    -    دوما    -    ريف دمشق                            
 53    -    مصطفى عز الدين    -    دوما    -    ريف دمشق                            
 54    -    باسل بشير الزيبق    -    المليحة    -    ريف دمشق    -    أصله من    زملكا                
 55    -    محمود الشيخ مرعي    -    رأس العين    -    الحسكة    -    أصله من    الرقة    -    تل أبيض        
 56    -    احمد فؤاد طلاس    -    الرستن    -    حمص                            
 57    -    محمد طلاس    -    الرستن    -    حمص                            
 58    -    عبد القادر طلاس    -    الرستن    -    حمص                            
 59    -    محمد مطر    -    الرستن    -    حمص                            
 60    -    أحمد الصالح    -    الرستن    -    حمص                            
 61    -    خالد الصالح    -    الرستن    -    حمص                            
 62    -    أيهم ياسين    -    دير الزور    -    دير الزور                            
 63    -    مهند الحايك    -    ريف دمشق    -    ريف دمشق                            
 64    -    أحمد جليلاتي    -    حي التضامن    -    دمشق                            
 65    -    بشارة الدرة    -    مديرا    -    ريف دمشق                            
 66    -    نور الدين عدنان القادري    -    حي التضامن    -    دمشق    -    أصله من    درعا    -    إنخل    -    رقيب
 67    -    سعيد الدعاس    -    ببيلا    -    ريف دمشق                            
 68    -    عمران الزعبي    -    حي التضامن    -    دمشق                            
 69    -    أبو الليث العراقي    -    حي التضامن    -    دمشق                            
 70    -    عبد الرحمن العيماوي    -    حمص    -    حمص    -                        مجند
 71    -    عبد الرزاق الحاج أحمد    -    حي الزور    -    دمشق
*​


----------



## fouad78 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> بنت عمي عايشه براس العين ولما هجمو عليهم اضطرت تهرب هي وجوزها واولادها ​
> وهني رايحين ع الحسكه عملو حادث بالسياره بس نشكر الله طلعت سلامه​
> وبعد كل هاد يجو ناس ويحكو عن اللي عمتساوي الدوله وبينعمو عن اللي عمبيساوو الكلاب في بلادنا واهالينا ​
> 
> لك ان شاء الله الجيش ما يخلي منهم ولا كلب عايش ويريحنا منهم تتنضف بلدنا ​


الحمدلله على سلامة بنت عمك​ 
بالنسبة لمن لا يصدقنا ويرى ان الدولة مجرمة وأن الرئيس مجرم فالصراحة أنا لا الومهم
الموضوع مزعج صحيح لأنهم ـ ودون ان يقصدون ـ يتهموننا بالكذب
من وجهة نظرهم هم يرون في الإعلام تقارير مخيفة عن ما يفعله الرئيس بشعب مسكين أعزل​ 
أنا واحد من الناس لو رأيت هذه التقارير عن بلد لم اراه فإني سأصدقهم​ 
قليلون هم من يملكون الوعي والمعرفة الكاملة لكي يكونوا رأي شخصي لهم بعيد عن تأثير الإعلام​ 
لذلك أنا أتفهم وجهة نظرهم ولا أجادلهم رغم أن كلامهم يزعجني
فهم لا يدركون أن الرئيس الأسد لا يمثل نفسه بل يمثل مجموعة كبيرة من الشعب السوري الواعي والخائف من العنصرية الدينية لعملاء الناتو الذين يُلقبون أنفسهم بالثوار​ 
مرة ثانية الحمدلله على سلامة بنت عمك وانشالله ترجع على بيتها سالمة
وبمشيئة والرب وشفاعة امنا الطاهرة وكل القديسين ترجع سورية مرة ثانية بيتنا الآمن​


----------



## The Antiochian (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*قادة الإرهابيين القتلى هذا الشهر :

صفحة الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر :
*
*الجيش العربي السوري يسحق الإرهابيين منذ بداية الشهر الحالي و إلى الآن:

 3 قادة ألوية للأرهابيين

 12 قائد كتيبة و مجموعة

 أكثر من 1000 إرهابي

 و هذه قائمة بأخطر من قتل من قادة الإرهابيين خلال هذا الشهر:

 1 - باسل عيسى - قائد لواء شهداء إدلب

 2 - صفوان شيخو ( أبو الليث ) - قائد لواء أحفاد محمد

 3 - عبد الملك ياسر بيطار - قائد لواء أنصار التوحيد

 4 - مصطفى شواف - قائد كتيبة احرار بنش

 5 - جنادة زين الدين - قائد كتيبة ذو الفقار - لواء يوسف العظمة

 6 - محمود عبدان - قائد كتيبة أحفاد الصحابة

 7 - وليد محمد زيدان - قائد كتيبة جعفر الطيار

 8 - ضياء كلش - قائد كتيبة احرار كفرتخاريم

 9 - جاسم محمد المداد - قائد سرية أحرار العاليات - كتيبة التوحيد و الجهاد

 10 - محمد إدريس أبو عيسى - قائد كتيبة هارون الرشيد - لواء الحبيب المصطفى

 11 - عمر الخطيب (أبو عريب) - قائد كتيبة هارون الرشيد (تم تعينه بعد مقتل القائد الأول)

 12 - فراس العاتقي - قائد كتيبة فتح الباري

 13 - محمود العيسى - قائد كتيبة السيدة رقية - لواء التوحيد

 14 - عبد السلام الشقيري - متزعم مجموعة

 15 - احمد فؤاد طلاس زعيم مجموعة

 16 - أبو الليث العراقي - قناص لواء المجاهدين

 17 - نور الدين عدنان القادري - قناص

 18 - أحمد شحادة (أبو شحود) - خبير تصنيع متفجرات

 وما تبقى من أسماء الإرهابيين تشاهدونها على صفحتنا بشكل يومي.
*



​


----------



## The Antiochian (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*القوات المسلحة تسيطر على مناطق جديدة في حلب..*


*شوكوماكو

قال مصدر خاص لموقع "شوكوماكو" أن القوات المسلحة بدأت بالتقدم في منطقة  "الليرمون" عند مدخل مدينة حلب الشمالي،  وتمكنت من السيطرة على مبنى  "الأفتوماشين" والمباني المجاورة له منذ ظهر الخميس.*

*كما سيطرت وحدات عسكرية بشكل شبه كامل على منطقة الخانات في حي قسطل حرامي والأبنية المطلة على مسجد قسطل حرامي بالمدينة القديمة.*

*وأضاف المصدر أن الجيش يفرض سيطرته على مستشفى الكندي شمال مدينة حلب بعد تمركز المسلحين فيه صباح الأربعاء.*

*وتدور الآن اشتباكات عنيفة في محيط فرع المرور بين عناصر حماية الفرع الإرهابيين الذين تسللوا من حي "الكلاسة" .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*غلة قتلى الجيش الكر يوم 14 - 11 كانت 74 اسماً ممن تم توثيقهم فقط ، وغلة 15 - 11 كانت 83 اسماً (بينهم 21 كويتياً قتلوا على مر الأزمة وليس في نفس اليوم) .

لمتابع التفاصيل والصور على الفيس بوك صفحة : الغلة اليومية لقتلى الجيش الكر

بالنسبة لوضع حلب فإن العمليات النوعية للجيش ، والهجمات الغبية التي تمثل انتحاراً للجيش الكر أدت لتناقص عددي كبير في صفوف الجيش الكر بدأ يفقده بعض أماكن تواجده وتبدو أم المعارك في طريقها للحسم .

بالنسبة للوضع في دمشق : انتصارات للجيش في الريف والضواحي وسيطرة على مناطق جديدة ، ولكن نسمع كثيراً عن خلايا نائمة تتزايد في ما يبدو نية لهجمة أخرى على دمشق ستشكل انتحاراً غبياً ، لا بد من التذكير أن الهجمة الأولى دخل فيها 5000 مقاتل إلى دمشق (باعترافهم) سحقوا خلال يومين ، ولم يخرج منهم أحد (لأنهم لم يتحدثوا عن أي انسحاب تكتيكي ، بل هزموا هزيمة نكراء) .

إعادتهم لنفس الغباء سيسهل الموضوع كثيراً ، يعني سنقتل خلال أيام ما نحتاج شهر كامل لقتله ، والمعركة لن تطول في دمشق ، ففي حلب كانوا أضعاف هذا الرقم لذلك طالت المعركة لكنهم بدأوا يخسرونها وخسروا أعداداً رهيبة لعدم وجود أي احتضان شعبي لهم ، الأمر نفسه في دمشق ، فحتى المعارض لا يقبل إرهابهم وخراب منطقته بل يفضل أن يقاتلوا خارج المناطق السكنية .

أؤكد أن تناقص أعدادهم مستمر يومياً ، وأن كل شهر يحمل قرابة 3000 قتيل منهم ، وانضمام بضع مئات فقط وعلى أقصى تقدير 1000 إرهابي .

الفرق العددي بات يفقدهم السيطرة على بعض المناطق ويفقدهم التوازن .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*عن الموضوع الذي تبثه قناة العبرية:

ظهرت في نشرات الأخبار أن كلاب الناتو قد سيطرو على مطار الحمدان بريف دير الزور (قرب البوكمال)

نطمأن الأسود أن هذا المطار شبه مهجور و لا يوجد فيه طائرات (فأي مطار هذا) و قد تم الانسحاب منه لاستقطاب الخونة إليه, و بعد تجمعهم قام النسر السوري بقصفهم و قتل فيه أكثر من عشرين كلب , نورد إليكم أسماء بعض منهم:

حسن خلف السالم - البوكمال

سعيد العطيوي - البوكمال

صلاح الماسي العاگول - البوكمال

عبد الرحمن خليف - البوكمال

رضوان جودت الملاراشد الراوي - البوكمال

عمر سفان الراوي - البوكمال

عبدالله خالد الصكر - البوكمال

محمد قدوس العران - البوكمال

وصفي عفيق الاشعب - البوكمال

محمد جاسم الحويش - البوكمال

خليل هجيج الوكاع - البوكمال

ابراهيم مطر الذياب - البوكمال

ماهر علي الصالح -البوكمال

سعيد الرجا - البوكمال - قائد كتيبة العباس
*


----------



## thebreak-up (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*ياربي متي راح تنتهي الحرب في سوريا. حرام الي عم بصير.*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 نوفمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عن الموضوع الذي تبثه قناة العبرية:
> 
> ظهرت في نشرات الأخبار أن كلاب الناتو قد سيطرو على مطار الحمدان بريف دير الزور (قرب البوكمال)
> 
> ...



*هام | دير الزور : 

 مطار حمدان العسكري تحت سيطرة حماة الديار بعد سحق عدد من الإرهابيين  تسللوا لداخل المطار و كانوا قد سيطروا على دبابة تم إحراقها لاحقا ..  
*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 نوفمبر 2012)

* ريف اللاذقية الشمالي (قرب حدود تركيا كما أشرح دائماً هناك مناطق وعرة ضئيلة محتلة) :
 الجيش يسيطر على مواقع في ريف كسب منها غابات الفرلق جبل النسر نبع المر ومحطة البث
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه اخبار الفوج 46 
الاخبار متضاربه


----------



## استفانوس (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> ايه اخبار الفوج 46
> الاخبار متضاربه


تحت سيطرة الجيش العربي السوري


----------



## The Antiochian (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الفوج مساحته ١٢ كيلو متر ولم يصوروا فيديوهات لمسافات تفوق ٢٠٠ متر استطاعوا اقتحامها ، وحدثت بعدها حركة قصف بالطائرات الحربية لمنع نقل الأسلحة والذخائر التي صوروها .*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 نوفمبر 2012)

طب والجنود سمعت ان الفوج باكلمه مابين قتيل اسير ما مداصحه الخبر


----------



## The Antiochian (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أستاذي الفوج قرابة ٢٥٠٠ جندي ، أكثر من ٢٠٠٠ انسحبوا منه وعادوا بسلام ، قرابة ٥٠٠ دافعوا عن بقية الفوج وقدموا قرابة ١٠٠ شهيد .*


----------



## azazi (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بشار على وشك السقوط.. خلاااااااااص


----------



## azazi (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مقاتلو المعارضة يقولون ان مطار دمشق أغلق


----------



## maria123 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

لو سمحت شو اخبار القامشلي سمعنا في تفجير


----------



## The Antiochian (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*أخي azazi المطار مفتوح ، ولم يقطع أساساً ، لكن في أحد المفارق في بداية طريق المطار حدث إطلاق نار فتم تمشيط كامل للطرف الغربي من المطار ، وأجزاء من الطرف الشرقي له ، ولا أدري إن كان تمشيط المنطقة هناك قد انتهى ، اليوم كان لي جولة واسعة جداً شملت مناطق عديدة من دمشق وكلها على ما يرام وفي ازدحام ، أرجو عدم التأثر بالبروباغاندا ..*​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 ديسمبر 2012)

maria123 قال:


> لو سمحت شو اخبار القامشلي سمعنا في تفجير



*آسف كتير ما كان عنا نت يومين بسبب أعمال صيانة بالكبل الرئيسي تبع سوريا ..

رح اتأكدلك ،، يسوع يحمي أهلك والقامشلي كلا ،،
في محاولات للإرهابيين بحسب أوامر قادتهم الأتراك لأذية القامشلي والحسكة عموماً ، وتم اختراق رأس العين لكن اللجان الشعبية الكردية تصدت لهم وأجبرتهم على التراجع ، وبفضل الأحزاب الكردية ومقاتليها تعد تلك المناطق من أأمن مناطق سوريا ويكاد ينعدم وجود الجيش والأمن فيها ..
*​


----------



## maria123 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *آسف كتير ما كان عنا نت يومين بسبب أعمال صيانة بالكبل الرئيسي تبع سوريا ..
> 
> رح اتأكدلك ،، يسوع يحمي أهلك والقامشلي كلا ،،
> في محاولات للإرهابيين بحسب أوامر قادتهم الأتراك لأذية القامشلي والحسكة عموماً ، وتم اختراق رأس العين لكن اللجان الشعبية الكردية تصدت لهم وأجبرتهم على التراجع ، وبفضل الأحزاب الكردية ومقاتليها تعد تلك المناطق من أأمن مناطق سوريا ويكاد ينعدم وجود الجيش والأمن فيها ..
> *​



شكرا  كتير


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياريت الناس تتعلم وحرام اللى بيحصل فى سوريا 

يا ناس خدوا عبره من اللى حصلنا واللى لسه بيحصلنا والله اعلم هترسى على ايه 

بصراحه بتمنى الثوره السوريا تفشل ومحدش يزعل منى 

ربنا يحمى سوريا وشعبها 
​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 ديسمبر 2012)

maria123 قال:


> شكرا  كتير


*خلال بحثي عن سؤالك ، وحتى الآن لم أر أي خبر يتعلق بانفجار ، لكني رأيت أموراً عجيبة ، فيديوهات لإعدامات نفذتها جبهة النصرة ومن معها من الإسلاميين بحق البشر في رأس العين ، وصور لمجموعة جنود أتراك تقاتل داخل رأس العين !!!

وصور المقاتلين الأكراد معظمهم من النساء المسلحات ^_^ ، كان ذلك مفرحاً ,,
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*عن صفحة الميادين :
الجيش السوري يعلن سيطرته على أجزاء الغوطة الشرقية المحاذية لكل طريق المطار بعد قتل أعداد كبيرة من المسلحين .

** رويترز : شركة مصر للطيران تؤكد إستئناف رحلاتها إلى دمشق وحلب إعتباراً من يوم غد الاثنين
*

​


----------



## antonius (2 ديسمبر 2012)

في تقديري, يبدو ان "الحسم" اصعب من ان يتحقق قريباً من اي طرف. و على ما يبدو فإن عصابات الارهابيين و الجيش الحر تتقدم على حساب الجيش السوري النظامي. الامن مختل و من سيء لاسوأ. مع الاسف


----------



## The Antiochian (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*خلال حوار مع صديق معارض اليوم قال لي بأنه يرى أن النظام هو المنتصر لكنه يحتاج لسنة كاملة على الأقل ، لكنه سيحاول الانفتاح بعدها لتجنب تكرار التجربة ،،*​


----------



## استفانوس (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*


*

*هااام وفبل التسرع

 حسب صفحة الاعلامي شريف شحادة

 جـهاد مقـدســي لم ينــشـق !
 كنت قبل دقائق معه على الهاتف قلت له حبذا لو تخبرني ما حقيقة الأمر.
 قال لي: لقد أقالوني بسبب تفوهي بكلمات لم تطبع على الورقة .
 الذنب يتحمله الطرفان كي أكون منصفاً

 هو لم يلتزم بالورقة من الناحية المهنية.
 و الطرف الثاني يتحمل مسؤولية في التسرع بأخذ الحكم.
 أتمنى من الطرفين ضبط النفس
 فالأعداء ينتظرون منا أي حركة للشماتة
 محبتي و إخلاصي
 ويقولون السبب : كلمة (ضد الشعب) هي التي أوقف بسببها "الدكتور مقدسي" من  عمله ، حيث أن البيان كان (سوريا لن تستعمل الأسلحة الكيميائية إن وجدت)  لكن خطأ في نقل الخبر ادى الى (سوريا لن تستعمل الأسلحة الكيميائية "ضد  الشعب" إن وجدت)
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 ديسمبر 2012)

استفانوس قال:


> *
> 
> 
> *
> ...


*لكن شريف شحادة أنكر ذلك على شام اف ام ، نرجو انتظار تصريح جهاد مقدسي .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* مصدر  عسكري : منطقة "بستان الباشا" في #حلب منطقة محررة بكامل شوارعها وحاراتها  وهي تحت سيطرة الجيش العربي السوري وحواجز الامن العسكري وتم تطهيرها من  القناصة و الالغام التي خلفتها العناصر الارهابية.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*إنجازات ريف اللاذقية*

*مصدر عسكري: سيطرنا على المناطق الاسترايجية في اللاذقية ونتحدى الجيش الأمريكي

 قامت قوات الجيش بالتعاون مع قوات الدفاع الوطني بتنفيذ عمليات نوعية واستعادة السيطرة على أهم النقاط الاسترايجية في ريف اللاذقية
 وصرح مصدر خاص لموقع "شوكوماكو" أن قوات الجيش السوري سيطرت على  قمة جبل  النبي يونس التي وقعت فيها اشتباكات عنيفة وجبل النبي شعيا وجبل الشيخ  حمزة.
  وأضاف المصدر أن المسلحين لم يتمكنوا من البقاء في  النقطة 45  المنطقة الإستراتيجية الوحيدة التي كانت بيدهم ونسحبوا منها تحت قوة ضربات  الجيش العربي السوري رغم إحراقهم الغابات الحراجية في المنطقة إلا أنها  ارتدت بمفعول عكسي عليهم بعد أن أعاد الجيش العربي السوري سيطرته على قمم  الجبال فأصبح المسلحين الإرهابيين مكشوفين لضربات الجيش العربي السوري.
  وقد صرح مصدر عسكري لموقعنا أنه خلال تواجده مع الجيش في جبل الشيخ حمزة  أن المسلحين أصبحوا يتبعون سياسة التسلل في الليل والاختباء في النهار ولكن  التكتيك الجديد للجيش العربي السوري في هذه المناطق الجبلية أصبح أكثر  خبرة وقوة ويتم إيقاع المتسللين من المسلحين بين قتيل وجريح.
  وصرح  قائلا تم من خلال الهجوم العسكري للجيش والقوة النارية و التكتيكة من تحرير  منطقة قسطل معاف والنقطة 45 بسرعة هائلة ولم يستطيع المسلحين الصمود لأكثر  من ساعة.
 وقال  ضابط في رتبة لواء في جبل النبي شعيا أتحدى الجيش  الأمريكي أن ينفذ هذا الانتشار الاستراتيجي اللوجستي كما انتشر الجيش  العربي السوري على جميع أراضي سوريا.*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*المركز السوري للتوثيق : (مركز محايد ينشر فقط الأخبار المؤكدة)
#سوريا #ريف_دمشق 
 مقتل 70 شخصا من جماعة  #جبهة_النصرة  المتشددة بكمين قام به #الجيش_السوري في منطقة الذيابية بريف دمشق.*​


----------



## The Antiochian (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*على ذمة شبكات إخبارية :
مقتل زعيم جبهة النصرة "إياد الطوباسي" (أبو محمد الجولاني) صهر أبو مصعب الزرقاوي :
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*هؤلاء البلهاء أرادوا تكرار غزوة الخندق لكن في العصر الحديث هههههههههههه ، حفروا الخنادق وحاصروا كلية المشاة في حلب وحدث أن سقط العشرات من الطرفين قبل وصول الدعم ،،

بعد وصول الدعم تمكن قائد أولى الدبابات المخترقة للحصار من دخول أحد خنادقهم وهرسهم أحياء وإعادتهم جثثاً للزمن الحالي البعيد كل البعد عن منطق غزوة الخندق وزمنها ^_^

يرد ذلك على لسان أحد المقاتلين في نهاية هذا الفيديو :
*
[YOUTUBE]jVXZsB-uMJk[/YOUTUBE]* 

الكلية بيد الجيش السوري ، وأبعد مكان وصلوا إليه هو مرآبها وكان ذلك أشبه بالكمين الذي كلفهم قائد العملية كلها "أبو فرات" باعترافهم أنه قتل وبالصور .
*​


----------



## geegoo (22 ديسمبر 2012)

هل هذه الصورة صحيحة يا اخ انطاكي ؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*نعم أخي كان هناك فيديو يتوعد فيه المسلحون مسيحي مقبوض عليه بالذبح ، لكني أجهل المكان وقد يكون ذلك فردياً ، بمعنى لا علم لدي ببقية الضحايا في الصور .*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ماهي التطورات الميدانيه 
صفحات المعارضه مليانه انتصارات 
الكلام دا صحيح


----------



## The Antiochian (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالطبع معظمها كاذب ، فلا يعقل السيطرة على قطع امتدادها عشرات الكيلومترات المربعة والتصوير لـ 10 ثواني في زاوية مجهولة فقط (هذا إذا وجد التصويرأصلاً) + يجب أن نعلم أن انتصاراتهم دائماً مؤقتة ، يتسللون للقطع ويخسرون الجغرافيا التي ربحوها مجدداً دون أن يعلنوا إلا التقدم ولا يعلنون التراجع مجدداً .

لكن الأمور هذه الفترة مبهمة قليلاً .
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اخ الانطاكى يمكن اول مرة ادخل هذه الصفحة بس عايز اعرف حاجة 
عندئنا المسلمين طلعوا وقالوا ان بشار مات وهرب فى نفس الوقت كانت على التلفزيون 

عايز اعرف هو فينة .....؟؟؟


----------



## The Antiochian (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> اخ الانطاكى يمكن اول مرة ادخل هذه الصفحة بس عايز اعرف حاجة
> عندئنا المسلمين طلعوا وقالوا ان بشار مات وهرب فى نفس الوقت كانت على التلفزيون
> 
> عايز اعرف هو فينة .....؟؟؟


*أستاذي بالطبع لن تتوقع مني أن أعرف مكانه بالضبط ، لكن المؤكد أنه في دمشق ، وأسرته كذلك ، وأبناؤه لم ينقطعوا يوماً عن مدرستهم الشهيرة .

ماذا نريد أكثر من هكذا تأكيد على أنه في دمشق ؟؟ هل يعقل أن يغادر ويترك أبناؤه (والسيدة الأولى الرائعة توصلهم بنفسها) .

علماً أنه ظهر مع مسؤولين سوريين ومبعوثين دوليين في تقارير متلفزة كانوا قد زاروا سوريا بعد ادعاء الوفاة هذا .*​


----------



## zezza (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الموضوع معمول فى شهر 6 و على اول الصفحات اخبار ان الموضوع مسألة ايام و لسة لحد دلوقتى و فى نهاية السنة الموضوع ما اتحسمش !!! الحسم عندكوا فى سوريا بيطول كدة ليه :thnk0001:


----------



## The Antiochian (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*طول ما السلاح والمقاتلين يتدفقون بالآلاف أي حسم ننتظر ؟؟
هناك مئات آلاف المقاتلين في كل طرف ، الطرف الموالي يقتل ضعف المعارض من المقاتلين على أقل تقدير ، لكن قتل بين 60 - 100 مقاتل للمعارضة يومياً يحتاج لـ 4 سنوات كاملة فقط إذا لم ينضم آخرين (علماً أنه ينضم) .

أزمة مماثلة في الجزائر ودون دعم الدول المحيطة استمرت 10 سنوات كاملة وذهب ضحيتها مئات الآلاف .
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 ديسمبر 2012)

صحيح اخ انطاكي 
استخدم القوات النظاميه سواريخ سكود قنابل كيماويه
فهذا معناه ان النظام يلجا الي اخر ما يمتلك


----------



## بايبل333 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

> *أستاذي بالطبع لن تتوقع مني أن أعرف مكانه بالضبط ، لكن المؤكد أنه في دمشق ، وأسرته كذلك ، وأبناؤه لم ينقطعوا يوماً عن مدرستهم الشهيرة .*



يارب ان كان الاخوان غلط خذهم وريحنا منهم 
وان كانوا صح خذهم وريحهم مننا


----------



## geegoo (25 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## The Antiochian (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> صحيح اخ انطاكي
> استخدم القوات النظاميه سواريخ سكود قنابل كيماويه
> فهذا معناه ان النظام يلجا الي اخر ما يمتلك


*لم يتم استخدام أي منهما إطلاقاً 
*​


----------



## آمنة2005 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

geegoo قال:


> ​



آ دا صحيح بس العرب اعطيهم السلطة وخلاص


----------



## چاكس (26 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pr-YcvYyG5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (29 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


>




عقبال  الباقى يارب 

فى كل العالم العربى
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2013)

الشيخ عبدالله التميمي إمام مسجد السلفيين في مدينة حمص السوريه في حوار مباشر على الهواء على القناة التلفزيونيه الإسرائيليه الثانيه يشيد فيه بدولة إسرائيل وينفي بشدة أي عداوه معها واصفا بأنها لم تكن ولن تكون عدوة السلفيين وأنهم يقاتلون حنبا إلى جنب في معركة واحده تجاه نفس الأهداف ولم ينس فضيلة الشيخ إعلان عداوته الشديده لحزب الله زاعما أنهم رصدوا جائزة لقتله عله ينال وسام الشرف من الإسرائيليين

[YOUTUBE]iTWeR4F6IPQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (5 يناير 2013)

*غداً قبل الظهر كلمة للأسد
الأمور تحسنت في ريف دمشق وبوادر هزيمة مدوية للإرهابيين في داريا مدخلهم إلى دمشق ما سيعني بالنتيجة انتهاء حلمهم لدخول دمشق لشهور طويلة .

المنطقة التي يحاصر فيها الجيش الحر + مدنيين في حمص قد انتهى فيها الأكل بعد 7 شهور حصار ، ما سيعني بالضرورة استسلام أو موت جماعي .

وسقوط حمص بيد الدولة وتحريرها سيعني نقطة تحول كبيرة
*​


----------



## حنا السرياني (6 يناير 2013)

*معارك داريا  - تقرير من الخطوط الأمنية* ​ 
[YOUTUBE]?v=UQyAVqsV3tg&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]​ 
*ما هي الا فتره قصيره حتى تطهر سوريه الابيه من كل ارهابي وهابي قذر*
* فالصبر الصبر و الثبات الثبات يا احبتنا في سوريه*​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يناير 2013)

*هناك بعض التحولات في الأمور ، مثلاً :
روسيا اليوم :
**مفتي عام السعودية يحذر من الدعوة للجهاد في سورية*

http://arabic.rt.com/news_all_news/...909361_2461752_395262440558438#f4eff418293ffe


*الميادين (صفحة الفيسبوك) :*
*أردوغان  إن القرار النهائي بإرادة الشعب السوري، بصدد اختيار الرئيس السوري بشار  الأسد أو عدم اختياره بالعام المقبل لإيجاد مخرج للأزمة السورية.*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يناير 2013)

*الجيش السوري بمساعدة كتائب البعث ينجح في تطهير حي الأشرفية في حلب ذو الغالبية الكردية من الإرهابيين الذين تسللوا إليه ، واللجان الكردية تترك الحواجز مجدداً للجيش والبعث بعد تمام التطهير :
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=392797547480641&set=vb.461619007213332&type=2&theater
*​


----------



## grges monir (14 يناير 2013)

ازيك انطاكى 
اخبارك بقت قليلة قوى عن سورية ؟؟؟
هل لان الوضع لا تغير فية
ام ان الاخبار سيئة عامة ؟؟
الخبر عن تطهير حى الاشرفية جيد
لكن هو هو جيد بما فية الكفاية فى الظروف الراهنة
هنا السؤال صديقى


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يناير 2013)

*أستاذي الأخبار على حالها ، يعني تمت خسارة مطار مروحيات بعد تهريب معظم مروحياته وجنوده وهو مطار تفتناز حيث استغل المسلحون سوء الأحواء الجوية والضباب الكثيف ، وحينما عادت الظروف الجوية للتحسن تمت ضربات جوية مكثفة انتقامية بشكل لم يبقِ حياة في المنطقة هناك ، وربما يتم استعادة المطار بإنزال الجنود مجدداً عبر مروحيات حين يصبح ذلك مناسباً .

في المناطق الأخرى الوضع على العكس حيث توقف الدعم الخليجي عن المسلحين (بعكس الدعم التركي المستمر) ، والجيش يحقق انتصارات واسعة في ريف دمشق ، لكنها غير كاملة ، وحين يكمل أحدها سأنشره ، بالإضافة لانتصارات في مجمل المحافظات باستثناء خسارة المطار في إدلب وحالة أخذ ورد في حلب حيث الدعم التركي يشمل هاتين المحافظتين .

هناك حوالي 3 فرق كاملة على الأقل من الجيش السوري لم تتحرك بعد (من أصل 17) ، ومعظم الأسلحة النوعية لم تستخدم أيضاً .
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (14 يناير 2013)

أستاذي الأخبار على حالها ، يعني تمت خسارة مطار مروحيات بعد تهريب معظم مروحياته وجنوده وهو مطار تفتناز  
اين تم تهريب المروحيات هل تم بيد النظام ام بيد المسلحين


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يناير 2013)

*أخي الحبيب تم نقل معظم الضباط والجنود إلى مطار في حماة ومطار في اللاذقية وهاتين محافظتين مجاورتين لمحافظة إدلب لكن آمنتين، وتمت تغطية عملية الانسحاب من قبل بضعة جنود استشهاديين ، في حين نجا منهم من استطاع الفرار إلى بلدة الفوعة الشيعية المجاورة لقرية تفتناز والتي لم يستطع المسلحون احتلالها .*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (14 يناير 2013)

انا بتكلم عن المروحيات لو سقطت في يد المسلحين حاتبقي مصيبه


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يناير 2013)

*اولا انا بقدم التحية الى طريقة واسلوبك  فى الكتابة ممتاز اعتقد ممكن تعمل صحفى او مراسل اخبار برافو اخى فى اسلوب الكتابة اكثر من رائع  تشعرك انك فى وسط الاحداث

السؤال المهم انا بشوف فى قنوات الاخبار. مطار مدمر وطائرات هيلكوبتر ؟ معنى ذلك انه المطارات سقطت ؟؟ ولااية التفسير عندك*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يناير 2013)

*كل الشكر لك أخي يوليوس ، ما سقط في يد المسلحين هو مطار تفتناز وهو مطار مروحيات وتم تهريب المروحيات القتالية وتعطيل الباقي ، وتم القصف بضراوة ومسح تلك المناطق تقريباً وننتظر النتائج .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 يناير 2013)

*اعتراف الإرهابيين بعدد كبير جداً من قتلاهم في معركة السيطرة على مدينة بصر الحرير في محافظة درعا جنوب سوريا ومعظم القتلى من عشيرة الحريري نسبة للبلدة ،، الفيديو :
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...kJlglDCmul8p1Z-QaHBhbXpoTAsIRh4SSr0ICHkIN&s=1

*


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2013)

قال  بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك أغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان إن "وضع المسيحيين  السوريين وبكل صراحة مؤلم ومأساوي، لإستمرار أعمال العنف في البلاد منذ ما  يقارب السنتين ودون بوادر لأي حل" وفق تعبيره
وفي مقابلة مع وكالة (آكي) الايطالية للأنباء أثناء تواجده في روما، أضاف  البطريرك يونان أن "المسيحيين كسائر الأبرياء من الشعب السوري والأقليات  الأخرى يكابدون آلام ومآس أحداث العنف في البلاد"، وأردف "لا أقول أنهم  المستهدفون الوحيدون، لكن لكونهم الحلقة الأضعف فهم يعانون الكثير ويتألمون  وقد كانوا يودّون أن تُحل القضية بالحوار والمصالحة لكي يتمكن أبناء هذا  البلد من بناء دولتهم وحكومتهم ونظامهم بشكل حضاري ومدني" حسب ذكره
أما بشأن مدى تمكن الساحة اللبنانية من الصمود إزاء الوضع السوري، فقد قال  إن "اللبنانيين شعب عانى الكثير في الماضي، وهو يتمتع بالديمقراطية على  الرغم من طائفيته"، الأمر الذي "سيمكنه من الصمود أمام كل التحديات خارجية  كانت أم داخلية"، وأردف "من الطبيعي أن ينعكس الوضع السوري على الداخل  اللبناني دون شك، هناك ما يقارب المائتي ألف نازح وإن أضفنا اليهم اللاجئين  الفلسطينيين سنجد عددا كبيرا من الأشخاص الذين يحتاجون إلى مساعدات  انسانية"، وهذا "يشكل بالطبع عبئا كبيرا على البلاد"، لذلك "نطلب من  المجتمع الدولي أن ينظر إلى لبنان بشكل عادل ويساعده على التمكن من استقبال  والإعتناء بهؤلاء" اللاجئين
وأعرب البطريرك الكاثوليكي عن الإعتقاد بأن "اللبنانيين كونهم وللأسف  الشديد اختبروا آلام الصراعات الداخلية، فسيتمكنون من التغلب على كل  التحديات والمصاعب التي سيواجهونها أو بدأوا يواجهونها من جراء ما يحدث  للجارة" سوريا
وذكّر رأس الكنيسة السريانية بأنه "إنطلاقا من كوننا رعاة روحيين، فنحن لا  نهتم مباشرة بالسياسة أو الإنحياز إلى أي نظام أو حزب أو تنظيم تشريعي معين  بلد ما"، لكن في الوقت ذاته "نحن مسؤولون أمام المؤمنين الذين نهتم  برعايتهم الروحية"، لذلك "نناشد المجتمعات بالمحافظة على تطبيق شرعة حقوق  الإنسان، ولا نتأخر في مطالبتنا الحكومات المحلية بإحترامها"، كما "نطالب  الأمم المتحدة بالتأثير على الحركات الجديدة التي نشهد ولادتها عما يسمى  بالربيع العربي لتحترم حقوق الإنسان بغض النظر عن دين المواطن أو عرقه أو  لغته" حسب قوله
ورأى البطريرك يونان أنه "بدفاعنا عن المسيحيين المتأصلين في نسيج البلدان  العربية، والذين شاركوا شعوبها في تأسيس بلادهم المستقلة، فنحن ندافع عن  حقوقهم المدنية، ونطالب بالفصل بين الدين والدولة بشكل واضح لا يقبل  التأويل في الحياة العامة"، هذا "ما يجب علينا أن نطالب به الحكومات  المحلية في الشرق الأوسط والمجتمع الدولي أيضا"، أي "تطبيق شرعة حقوق  الإنسان التي أصدرتها الأمم المتحدة عام 1948، والتي مضى عليها أكثر من  ستين عاما، وللأسف، لا تُحترم في بلداننا الشرق أوسطية حرية دين والمعتقد  والضمير" على حد تعبيره


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يناير 2013)

* للأهمية القصوى : تشكيل جيش الدفاع الشعبي بعد سنة من الإعداد ..
علماً أن الحديث يدور في سوريا عن هزائم كبيرة للإرهابيين في ريف دمشق خاصة بعد شهر من توقف الدعم الخليجي ..

منقول لأهميته ...
 هام | توضيح :

 بالنسبة لتشكيل جيش الدفاع الوطني الذي أعلنت عنه روسيا اليوم , و أنه  سيكون رديف للجيش العربي السوري , ذكرت الشبكة الشقيقة " دمشق الإخبارية "  معلومات إضافية عن الموضوع هي :

  إن الجيش قد تشكل وتم تجنيد أكثر من عشرين ألف مقاتل وتم انشاء مراكز في كل  المحافظات وتستمر عمليات التدريب والتسليح والتجهيز وفي عدة مدن شوهد  عناصر الدفاع الوطني وشوهدت عرباتهم ولباسهم الخاص ويشرف على تدريبهم خبراء  بحروب الميليشيات والعصابات وستتوزع قوات هذا الجيش على كافة مناطق القطر  وسيعتمد على أولاد المناطق وباقي المعلومات صحيحة.
 ... عمار اسماعيل

 و نحن سنضيف ما لدينا من معلومات حول الموضوع :

 جيش الدفاع الوطني بدأ الإعداد له منذ حوالي السنة , و هو جيش قائم على  مبدأ حرب الشوارع و مفهوم قوات الكوماندوس و الوحدات الخاصة , معسكراته  سرية و لا توجد مراكز تجنيد أو مواقع رسمية له و كل شيء محيط به طي الكتمان  ..

 أشرف على تدريب المقاتلين خيرة أساتذة حروب العصابات في سوريا  و إيران و كوريا الشمالية و روسيا و الشيشان و مناطق أخرى , و عدد  المنتسبين للجيش كبير و غير محدود و قابل للزيادة دوما , و تم إرسال بعثات  كثيرة منه إلى دول صديقة لأخذ الخبرات الضرورية في مجالات حرب الشوارع ,  يمكن القول أن انطلاقته ستشكل نقلة نوعية تؤدي إلى مرحلة جديدة ستشكل  مفاجأة كبيرة جدا لمن راهن على خيارات الدولة السورية و استهلاك قوة الجيش  العربي السوري ..

 البعض منكم يسمع بهذا الجيش لأول مرة , و البعض  الآخر يعلم الكثير عن الموضوع بحكم انتساب شقيقه أو والده أو صديقه إلى هذا  الجيش بالسر , المهم يرجى عدم نشر أي شيء على صفحات الانترنت من مواقع  تدريب أو مراكز يمكن أن تفيد العدو في استهداف نواة جيش الدفاع الوطني ..

 نعدكم يا أحفاد أبو جهل , ستشهد الأشهر القليلة المقبلة حصاد هو الأكبر  ربما في التاريخ لجماجم مرتزقة القاعدة من كل أنحاء العالم و هنا في أرض  سورية المباركة ..

 لا تخافوا على سورية , مستعدون للقتال لـ 10 سنوات قادمة , و كلنا مشاريع شهادة , و أمامنا خياران لا ثالث لهما :

 إما النصر .. أو النصر ..

 حمـــــــــــاة الديـــــــــار عليكــــــــم ســــــــلام

*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يناير 2013)

*اعترافات تنسيقية بصر الحرير (التابعة للجيش الحر) عن قتلاهم في هذه المعركة :
*
 االمكتب الاعلامي : بصر الحرير
 ==================
 ===معركة عامود حوران ====
 شهداء المعركة خلال عشرة ايام 
 ==================
 1- العقيد القاءد احمد العمرابو عمار 
 2- موسى محمود اليونس الحريري
 3- يحيى احمد اليمنى الحريري
 4-خالد احمد اليمنى الحريري
 5- الشهيد طارق شكري قطيش الحريري
 6-الحجي قاسم المنوة الحريري                                                                                                                                                                                                   
 7-محمد سليمان العليان الحريري                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
 8-  خالد محمد الحريري مليحة العطش                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
 9-الملازم اول صفوان الخلف قائد الفاروق
 10-طراد محمد موسى القويدر الحريري
 11- مهند محمد موسى النمر الحريري
 12- عماد موسى الكسور الحريري
 13-الشيخ سليمان محمد الخلف الحريري                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
 14-فايز ياسين الجادالله الحريري
 15-احمد محمد حامد الكسور الحريري
 16-الاستاذ عبد الله حامد الكسور الحريري
 17-عبد الهادي موسى الصلاح الحريري 
 18-انس اسماعيل مهاوش الحريري
 19-عبد الهادي فواز الكسور الحريري
 20-وافي قاسم المهاوش الحريري
 21-محمد مرعي حسن الحريري
 22-خالد حسين السمارة " من بلدة مخحة "
 23-حمزة حمبد الحريري                                                                         
 24-احمد صالح الكسور الحريري
 25-ناصر سليم اليونس الحريري
 26-عبدالستار اسماعيل عديل الحريري
 27-مفقود سامر سليم المهاوش
 28-نور الدين طه الصيادي من  علما ب 12-1-201
 29-ذياب اياد الغزاوي  12-1-2013
 30-سعيد ابراهيم الحريري 12-1-2013  
 31-ناصر محمد خير الناصر انخل13-1-2013
 32-محمد عدنان الزعبي 13-1-2013انخل
 33-صالح محمد سعدين الحريري14-1-2013
 34-ميلاد قاسم سعدين الحريري14-1-2013
 35--حسن محمد الحريري مليحة العطش14-1-2013
 36-احمد عبدو الحريري مليحة العطش 14-1-2013
 37-محمد صالح الحامد الحريري تحت التعذيب 14-1-2013
 38-محمد ابراهيم الحارس الحريري 15-1
 39-خالد سليمان ابو حوى قائد سرية المهام الخاصة بشهداء سوريا 15-1-2013
 38-محمد عبداللطيف الجوفي 15-1
 39-محمد ابراهيم الحارس الحريري 15-1
 40-الحاج ياسين حامد الكسور الحريري15-1
 41-محمود عبدالقادر الكسور الحريري16-1
 42-شهيد من جبهة النصرة "ايمن المحص من اللجاه "  16-1
 43-عبدالله سليمان العديل الحريري 17-1-2013
 44-محمد ايوب الطرشان الحريري17-1
 45-كمال سعود النصيرات من ابطع 17-1-2013
 46-محمد قاسم محمد العليان الحريري17-1-2013
 47-بسام اسماعيل االحامد الحريري
 48-مراسل قناة الجزيرة في درعا محمد المسالمة"محمد الحوراني "18-1-2013
 49-امين منير موسى العليان الحريري " قاهر الدبابات " 18-1-2013
 50-حسن محمد مجيد السليمان 17-1-2013
 51-عثمان محمد الشريف من بلدة نصيب 18-1-2013
 ===================

*ويدعون زوراً أنهم قتلوا 750 جندياً ههههههه ويقولون بأن قتلى الجيش ملأوا الشوارع والمشافي علماً أنهم قدموا فيديو وحيييد يظهر فيه شخص واااحد ميت من بعيد وبلباس غير واضح ولا يستطيعون الاقتراب من جثته .

وبعد اعترافهم بـ 51 قتيل من قتلاهم يضاف إليهم اعترافهم الجديد :
*درعا ::: بصر الحرير ::: المكتب الاعلامي
 ======================

 شهداء اليوم الجمعه 18-1-2013
 ==================

 عثمان محمد الشريف من بلدة نصيب 

   امين منير موسى العليان الحريري " قاهر دبابات ال الاسد "

 الناشط الاعللامي محمد قاسم المسالمة " محمد الحوراني "

*وبعد كل هذا الاعتراف الضخم نجد تعليقات من مؤيديهم تتساءل لماذا لم يذكر فلان وفلان (أي أن هذا الرقم لا يشمل الجميع بل يشمل فقط جزء من قتلاهم) ، وهذه عينة من تعليقات مؤيديهم :

*مجدي الحريري : في شهيد مو مذكور اسمو وهوا الشهيد فرحان كامل الحريري من مليحه العطش




Neser Hor : ياأخي وين أسماء شهداء الحريه الم ينالو الشهاده على تراب بصر الحرير ياأخوتي الأكارم وشكرا

ابن الحراك : كأنك نسيت شهداء لحراك 

خالد الحريري : الشهيد البطل عبد الرزاق محمد المجلي الطرشان الحريري وشهداء الحراك ايضاً

Fahad Dehane : في منذر علي عديل   جارك يابو زيد ناسيه

Tawfiq Hariri : شو خال في واحد من عندنا انتا ناسيه

Waleed Adeel : أخي للتذكيرفي الشهيدمنذرعقله عديل؛وغالب غازي العليان؛وفهدمحمدالفهدوأبوه محمدالفهد؛وعبدالرزاق مجلي الطرشان

أحمد الحريري أبو خالد : الشهيد فرحان كامل الحريري استشهد هو وخالد محمد الحريري بنفس المعركة مو مذكور اسمو

*إلخ ..
لا يستطيعون أن يحصوا قتلاهم ..
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (21 يناير 2013)

*جثث عناصر ميليشيا الحر تملأ الشوارع في بصر الحرير :
*​
[YOUTUBE]JmlIlenV5GE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> * للأهمية القصوى : تشكيل جيش الدفاع الشعبي بعد سنة من الإعداد ..
> علماً أن الحديث يدور في سوريا عن هزائم كبيرة للإرهابيين في ريف دمشق خاصة بعد شهر من توقف الدعم الخليجي ..
> 
> منقول لأهميته ...
> ...



*

*

*هنا منبع الأبطال .. هنا معركة البقاء أو الفناء

 لبوات سورية من قوات الدفاع الوطني

 قوات الدفاع الوطني :

 العدد : عشرات الآلاف و قابل للزيادة .
 المكان : كامل أراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية .
 المهمة : حماية الوطن و مساندة الجيش العربي السوري .
 الهدف : من اجل سورية واحدة موحدة مستقلة .

 نحن شعب تعود على القتال , الحرب عنده عادة , و النصر معه حتمي في كل زمان ومكان ..

 لمن لا يعرفنا , ليسأل التاريخ عنا : نحن السوريون , لا نركع إلا لله ..*​


----------



## بايبل333 (23 يناير 2013)

أخ الانطاكى معلش على السؤال عايز افهم اى حكاية الثورة اللى فى سوريا مين ضد مين ومين الصح ومين الغلط 
لانى بصراحة مش متابع ليكم قوى 
فعايز افهم اكثر واكثر ومشكور جدا على المعلومات وربنا يرحم


----------



## بايبل333 (23 يناير 2013)

خلى بالك فى ناس فى مصر بتفتكر بشار ظالم والنسبة كبيرة جدا


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2013)

*الأمور متشابكة وهناك فئات كثيرة تقاتل ، لكن يقاتل ضل النظام هم جميعاً بأكثر من 99,9% من الإسلاميين والقاعدة .

أما من يقاتل مع النظام أو بالأحرى ضد الإسلاميين فهم ملة الكفر جميعاً (بما في ذلك من هم ضد النظام) فالأمور تحولت لحرب طوائف ومناطق :
- الأقليات الدينية : علويين - مسيحيين - دروز - شيعة - اسماعيليين - إلخ (هؤلاء يشكلون 33% في سوريا) ويقاتلون ضمن تنظيمات  هي الجيش السوري - الأمن السوري - اللجان الشعبية - قوات الدفاع الوطني (وهو الجيش الرديف الذي بدأ حديثاً والمذكور في مشاركتي السابقة بعد سنة من تدريبهم على حرب العصابات) - المقاومة السورية (شكل متطور عن اللجان الشعبية موجود في شمال الساحل السوري قدم نموذجاً مذهلاً حيث أنه يختلف عن اللجان الشعبية أنه لا يكتفي بالدفاع بل يهاجم ويساند الحواجز ويقيم الكمائن ويحرر) .

- الأكراد : هؤلاء من أصل سني لكن يساريون علمانيون متحزبون وهم على عداء بخصوص الحقوق مع النظام (والآن القوات النظامية اتفقت معهم وتركت لهم إدارة مناطقهم بذاتهم حتى امنياً وعسكرياً) ، لكنهم على عداء أيديولوجي مع الإسلاميين ، ويقاتلونهم الآن بقوة في معركة رأس العين (سري كانيه بالكردي) ، وهي معركة كبرى ، يشكل الأكراد 15% من الشعب السوري (يقاتلون في تنظيماتهم الحزبية وخاصة قوات الحماية الكردية) .

- مكون العرب السنة هو الرادف الرئيسي للإسلاميين (إلى جانب التدفق الخارجي الهائل والمستمر لمقاتلين أجانب من مختلف حثالات البشرية) ، لكن هؤلاء منهم الكثير من المؤيدين للنظام وخصوصاً أهل دمشق وحلب ، ومنهم من يقاتل إلى جوار النظام ضمن نفس التشكيلات المذكورة في الأقليات ، وتعمدت عدم ذكر كتائب البعث إلا هنا كونها تقاتل الآن في حلب فقط ، وهي هناك بغالبيتها العظمى من السنة البعثيين .
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 يناير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> *لبوات سورية من قوات الدفاع الوطني*​



*وصلنا لمرحلة عسكرة المرأة بعدما كنتم تقولون لنا أن الحسم قادم بعد أسابيع. يبدو أن التقسيم هو القادم.*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *وصلنا لمرحلة عسكرة المرأة بعدما كنتم تقولون لنا أن الحسم قادم بعد أسابيع. يبدو أن التقسيم هو القادم.*



*التقسيم مستبعد وليس من مصلحة أحد .
الحسم لا يأتي ، الحسم هو حالة حرب مطولة ستنتهي بانتصار مشيئتنا وإرادتنا 
لا تنس أننا لا نحارب عن أنفسنا فقط ، فحتى حثالات غزة باتت لدينا .. ونحن نحارب عن البشرية جمعاء .
علينا التحدث بواقعية ، ستنتهي الأمور بتسوية (وتبدو أنها إما حدثت أو تكاد لأن الدعم الخليجي متوقف من شهر ما سبب انهياراً للإرهابيين في ريف دمشق وحمص) ، والتسوية تفرضها الأرض ، والأرض تقول بأن حلم الإرهابيين انهار بدخول دمشق حتى شهور بعيدة لأن هزيمة داريا أنهكت عظامهم وانحسروا في شرق دمشق .

المعارك الكبرى الأخرى هي بصر الحرير والتقرير عنها في أول مشاركة في الصفحة هذه ، ومعركة رأس العين سأذكرها قريباً .

يعني باتوا لا حول ولا قوة ، والمفروض أن تكون المعارك الكبرى في إدلب وحلب حيث الدعم التركي مستمر لكنها متوقفة لأسباب مجهولة منذ مدة طويلة وخاصة في حلب ، وفي الأمس الجيش اخترق أحياء جبهة النصرة بقوة وتحديداً الكلاسة وبستان الباشا وأقام حواجزاً في العمق ، بعد فترة على تحرير حي الأشرفية الذي ذكرته هنا أيضاً .
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 يناير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *فحتى حثالات غزة باتت لدينا .. ونحن نحارب عن البشرية جمعاء.*​



*أنتم مُستعدّون لقول أي كلام في الدنيا، ما عدا أن تعترفوا أن معظم السوريين ضد النظام  عدم تنظيم المعارضة وأخطائها الكثيرة ليست مبررا لقتل آلاف السوريين. في النهاية، عدم وجود معارضة جيدة مُنظمة هو خطأ النظام. هذا الدمار كان بالإمكان تجنّبه منذ البداية.

لن أناقشك، حتى لا يُغلق الموضوع.

سلام.​*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2013)

*تم حذف ردي وأرجو أن تكون قرأته لأني مصر عليه فأنا لست كاذباً بشأن الغزاويين وأوضحت النسب

سأعقب في المساء لأن سوريا أعطت الفلسطينيين حقوقاً أكثر من أبناء سوريا والنتيجة كانت أن غدروا بنا*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 يناير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تم حذف ردي وأرجو أن تكون قرأته لأني مصر عليه فأنا لست كاذباً بشأن الغزاويين وأوضحت النسب
> 
> سأعقب في المساء لأن سوريا أعطت الفلسطينيين حقوقاً أكثر من أبناء سوريا والنتيجة كانت أن غدروا بنا*



*لا، لم أقرأه. ردك مُتوقّع من دون أن أقرأه، فأنت لن تفاجئني بشيء  نسب، وأخبار، وروايات، و"حسم".

مثل ما قلت لك، لن أناقشك، لأن المنتدى تبشيري وأنت ملأته بال"دعس" و"الفرم" والجثث والأشلاء. فقط يحزنني جدا أن الوضع وصل لهذا الحد، الذي يتم فيه عسكرة حتى المرأة.*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2013)

*والله الحق عالنظام عمل للفلسطينية حقوق أكتر من السوريين ،، تعا شوف جثث الإرهابيين تبع فلسطين بشكل شبه يومي ، وحالياً نشرت التنسيقيات صورة تقاتل امرأة داعرة فلسطينية محجبة كقناص في حلب بعد أن كانت مديرة مدرسة ، ولا ألوم إلا النظام الذي كان عليه جعلها تلحس التراب مع أولادها مثل مخيمات لبنان والأردن .

علماً أنه لم يكن لي دور في إيصال الواقع للدماء والجثث بل هذا واقع نعيشه وأنقل الجزء اليسير منه فقط ، ومع ذلك كنت قد امتنعت فترة طويلة عن نشر الأخبار لكن يبدو أن هناك تساؤلات لدى الأعضاء ولم أكن لأبخل بالإجابة ، وفي النهاية إذا كنت منزعجاً مما أنقل يمكنك إعفاء الموضوع من بركة زياراتك .

طالما أني أنقل أخبار معارك ميدانية وهو هدف الموضوع وما خصص له ، فماذا تريدني أن أنقل غير نتائج المعارك وحالتها ؟؟
نحن نشارك في جنازات ونعيش في حياة تفتقر لأبسط ما كنا نتمتع به واليوم محرومون منه وحضرتك عالبارد المستريح تتأفف من دمائنا .

إذا لم تعجبك أخباري يمكنك التمتع بصفوت الزيات وانتصاراته اليومية ، وأقوال الزائلين والقادمين بأن أيام الأسد معدودة *


----------



## V mary (23 يناير 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *والله الحق عالنظام عمل للفلسطينية حقوق أكتر من السوريين ،، تعا شوف جثث الإرهابيين تبع فلسطين بشكل شبه يومي ، وحالياً نشرت التنسيقيات صورة تقاتل امرأة داعرة فلسطينية محجبة كقناص في حلب بعد أن كانت مديرة مدرسة ، ولا ألوم إلا النظام الذي كان عليه جعلها تلحس التراب مع أولادها مثل مخيمات لبنان والأردن .
> 
> علماً أنه لم يكن لي دور في إيصال الواقع للدماء والجثث بل هذا واقع نعيشه وأنقل الجزء اليسير منه فقط ، ومع ذلك كنت قد امتنعت فترة طويلة عن نشر الأخبار لكن يبدو أن هناك تساؤلات لدى الأعضاء ولم أكن لأبخل بالإجابة ، وفي النهاية إذا كنت منزعجاً مما أنقل يمكنك إعفاء الموضوع من بركة زياراتك .
> 
> ...


*تعالي شوف عندنا باردواااا الأخوة الفلسطنين وخصوصا الحماسين 
قتلوا الجنود المصرين علي الحدود 
واهم منتشرين في مصر مش عارفة بيعملوا أية اليومين دول 
وضربين بطائق مصرية والحق يتقال باردواااا جاين وسلاحهم معاهم 
ربنا يستر 
اهم بيقولوا عايزين يوسع لهم  مكان في فلسطين فمش عارفة هيجيوا مين يقعد عندنا 
طبعا عارفين​*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 يناير 2013)

*لا نركع إلا لله ..*​[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *لا نركع إلا لله ..*​


















[/QUOTE]

*شو إلك عندن ؟؟
أحسن ما يكونوا عم يكبروا ويقتلونا ..
وجكر بكل إخونجي : لا إله إلا ماهر الأسد ..
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 يناير 2013)

V mary قال:


> *تعالي شوف عندنا باردواااا الأخوة الفلسطنين وخصوصا الحماسين
> قتلوا الجنود المصرين علي الحدود
> واهم منتشرين في مصر مش عارفة بيعملوا أية اليومين دول
> وضربين بطائق مصرية والحق يتقال باردواااا جاين وسلاحهم معاهم
> ...


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 يناير 2013)

*شو إلك عندن ؟؟
أحسن ما يكونوا عم يكبروا ويقتلونا ..
وجكر بكل إخونجي : لا إله إلا ماهر الأسد ..
*​
*متل ما بتريد. ما إلي على حد شيء. سلام.*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2013)

> *لسنا بحاجة لجميلة نظامك الفاسد،*


*فعلاً ورأس فساده أن يعامل الغريب كابن البلد ، لكن ليست هنا النقطة ، بل النقطة أننا لسنا مضطرين أن نتحمل حثالاتكم حين تنعم إسرائيل بجواركم .

*


> *نظامك ليس هو السوريون (حسب إحصائات النظام ثلثي الشعب ضده)*



*وهل أصدر النظام إحصاء يقول أن الشعب ضدي ؟؟
*


> *
> **تحويلك للنقاش على الفلسطينيين دليل على افلاسك، فأنت لا تستطيع أن ترد، بل تهاجم بعنجهية لا توجد إلا عند الصهاينة.*


*أنت من تحدث بصورة تكذيبية لحقيقة وجود إرهابيين فلسطينيين وآلاف من كل الجنسيات تحارب .
*


> *
> ** تحويلك للنقاش على الفلسطينيين دليل على افلاسك، فأنت لا تستطيع أن ترد، بل تهاجم بعنجهية لا توجد إلا عند الصهاينة.*


*يعتقد البعض أنه أفضل من الصهاينة وهو ينتمي لمن هم أسوأ .
ما هو الذي لا أستطيع أن أرد عليه ؟؟ ما هي النقطة التي لم أناقشها ؟؟

*


> *أعطيني حرف واحد يشير الى تأففي من دماء الشعب السوري، وأن لم تجد....فالحق على المخدوعين الذين يصدقوك.*


*معاركنا التي تسخر منها هي التي تحمل دماءنا ، وأنت تتململ من الحسم علماً أنك لا تعيشه .

لا تتحمل الدولة وحدها المشكلة ، فأي بلد في العالم وجه ضده هذا الكم من الإعلام والدعم المادي وتسريب الإرهابيين ما كان ليصمد ، وكان ليستلم الإسلاميون الحكم ، مثلما حدث مع السوفييت في أفغانستان .

هناك إرهابيون يرفعون السلاح في وجه الدولة والمؤسسات والجيش ، ويمارسون الخطف والقتل والابتزاز ، ويقطعون حتى حقول النفط التي تشغل الكهربا للشعب ، ومن واجب الدولة (لا حقها فقط) أن تضرب بيد من حديد عليهم وعلى من يأويهم .

قبل مرحلة حملهم للسلاح مجموع ضحايا الطرفين لم يكن يعادل مجموع ضحايا 3 أيام حالياً .

الإحصائية التي تحسب 60 ألف من المعارضة ، تتجاهل 15 ألف من الموالاة ، وصدقني لو لم يبق أحد فهذا أفضل من ترك البلاد للميليشيات الإسلامية وجبهة النصرة التي قبل يومين اغتصبت فتاة مسيحية وضربتها بآلة حادة في رأس العين حيث يخوض الأكراد (وهم لا يحبون النظام) معارك شرسة ضد الحر والنصرة .

*


> *باقي كلامك تطبيل لا يستحق الرد*


*من الأفضل أن تحترم نفسك ، باقي كلامي هو شرح لما أطرحه في الموضوع وهو غاية الموضوع التي أنشئَ من أجلها ، وأنت تتهمني بأني جعلت المنتدى جثث ودماء ، علماً أني أقوم بإجابة تساؤلات الأعضاء عن الوضع الذي نعيشه .

إذا كنت ستستمر في الإساءة سيكون لي أسلوب آخر .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


>



*كالعادة من يذلهم في إسرائيل ولبنان والأردن يبتغون رضاه ، ومن يكرمهم في سوريا ومصر يرسلون له المسلحين والإرهابيين .*​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *شو إلك عندن ؟؟
> أحسن ما يكونوا عم يكبروا ويقتلونا ..
> وجكر بكل إخونجي : لا إله إلا ماهر الأسد ..
> *​
> *متل ما بتريد. ما إلي على حد شيء. سلام.*



*نوعية طرحك ومستواه وسطحيته يتطلب نوعية ردي ومستواه وسطحيته .
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 يناير 2013)

*نعود للأخبار :
**هام | واشنطن : 

 مجدي خليل رئيس مجلس الشرق الأوسط للحريات من واشنطن لقناة الميادين منذ قليل : 

 أميركا أبلغت بوتين أنها مستعدة لحل الأزمة السورية كما تريد موسكو ببقاء  النظام و على رأسه الرئيس الأسد مقابل تخلي إيران عن برنامجها النووي  العسكري و هذا الحل تقبل به دول الخليج و تركيا فورا .. *​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يناير 2013)

*++ كيرلس ++ انا متفق معاك فى المجازر اللى بتحصل 
لكن بقاء المسيحين فى سوريا اصبح مشترط بعدم وصول الاسلاميين للحكم
مش بس كدا وجود دولة فى منتصف المشروع الامريكى فى شرق اوسط سنى مواجه للشيعى اصبح مرهون بسقوط سوريا ودا هياثر على مجمع المسيحين كاملا فى الشرق الاوسط 

يمكن لو الوضع كان معكوس وامثال الجيش الحر دول كانوا فى مصر عندنا احنا شعبنا ليه وضع تانى خالص من ناحية الجيش ومن ناحية الشعب كانوا اتفرموا والاخوان هنا بيفكروا مليون مرة قبل ميدخلوا فى صراعات مع المصريين 

النظام السورى وكمية التدعيم الخارجى للجيش الحر من دول مش هفية كان كفيل انه يسبب سقوطه من زمن مضى 
العقبة الوحيدة قدام امريكا واسرائيل فى سقوط سوريا هو تدعيم روسيا ولو حصل وروسيا سحبت ايدها من تدعيم سوريا . سوريا هتسقط 

اخيرا احنا بعد سنتين من الثورة دلوقتى بنقول ياريتك يا مبارك ما سبتنا وفضلت فى الحكم واديتنا بالجزمة ولا وصلنا للوساخة اللى احنا بقينا فيها  
*


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2013)

يُغلق


----------

